# PAL Summer 2011 Babies - From 1st tri to MC and back again in one go.



## Pippin

I know there are a few of us now expecting around the same time just wondered if we'd all like to hang out through this bumpy ride to full term.

A brief bit of info about me.... I had an healthy boy in August 09 called Samuel. I then got pregnant by accident in August 10 but sadly lost the baby at 9 weeks as it stopped developing at 6 weeks. Unplanned but very much wanted. I gave my body one cycle to recover and we caught, amazingly, first time. I'm now 7 weeks and feeling very confident about this one. All day nausea, and feels just like with my son. I have scan on Thursday so I guess I'll get confirmation either way if this is a keeper or not.

Would love to start a little support group so we can cheer each other on. :flower:

edit: Just realised there is already a summer group :dohh: but some of us went through our losses together so would be nice to join up Edited title too.

:happydance:*Arrivals*:happydance:
*heyyady* Rochelle Lorianne, 4lbs, & Charlotte Marie, 4lbs 8oz, 11:55 am and 11:56 am 10/4/2011 by C section
*heva510* Kaydon James  6lb 1oz at 2.41 30/6/11
*tj1980 *  Jasmine  5/7/11 by C section
*Emmea12uk* Isobelle Amelia 8lb 8oz at 20:17 18/7/11
*Aaisrie* Atticus Roman Christopher 9lb 7oz at 3:50am 21/7/11
*Pippin* Adélie-Rose 7lb 9oz at 2:14am 1/8/11
*Barbiebaby*  Eva Rose 8lb 1oz at 12:10am 6/8/11
*LittleGriffin*  Summer Grace 8lb 14oz at 5:30am 6/8/11
*Sequeena*  Thomas Emyln 6lb 8 1/2oz 8:00amish 7/8/11

*Due Dates*
*heyyady* - 2 losses - 2nd June - It's Identical Twins (again)!!!! :pink: :pink: - C section planned at 36 weeks, first week of May.
*Persephone* - 2 losses - 26th June :yellow:
*heva510* - twin loss - 27th June :blue:
*Emmea12uk* - 1 loss - 11th July :pink:
*tj1980 * - 1 loss - 12th July :yellow:
*Aaisrie* - 7 losses - 18th July :blue:
*Pippin* - 1 loss - 22nd July :pink:
*LittleGriffin* - 1 loss - 27th July :pink:
*Barbiebaby* - 1 loss - 28th July :pink:
*Lawa* - 7 losses - 30th July :pink:
*sequeena* - 3 losses - 4th August - :blue:
*Lady Hutch* - 1 loss - 11th August :blue:
*reversal* - 1 loss - 18th August :pink:
*Amygdala *-1 loss - 19th August :yellow:
*Kimberly28* 1 loss - 27th Jan. :yellow:


:flow: *Sad Losses* :flow:
:angel: *SassyLou* - 2 losses :angel: Our first very special baby boy born at 16 weeks 30th Jan 2011 :blue: - Archie you will be missed :kiss:
:angel: *Embo78* - 2 losses :angel: lost at 11 weeks by lmp
:angel: *Megg33k* - 3 losses :angel: lost at 10 weeks
:angel: *dimplesmagee* - 2 losses :angel: lost at 9.5 weeks
:angel: *LuvMySoldier* 2 losses :angel: lost early
:angel: *Embo* 3 losses - lost at 9 weeks ​
Thanks to Aaisrie we now have banners.....

Okay if you JUST want the image then put this code [without spaces! I've left spaces next to the brackets to help you find them!] in your signature

[url]https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/o...e/BnB/sssm.gif[/url] [ /img]

If you want it to link back to the first page of the thread then use this code [again without spaces!]

[url= https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-after-loss/478409-pal-summer-2011-babies-1st-tri-mc-back-again-one-go.html ][img] https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/sssm.gif [ /img] [ /url]


----------



## Embo78

Hey Pippin.

Thanks for the link. I'll go next. 

I have a DD who's 14, DD 13 and DS 9. I met my DF almost four years ago. He doesn't have any children but never wanted them. I DEFINITELY didn't want any more lol !!

In July '09 I got two faint positive pregnancy results on the Mirena coil but the next day all tests were negative. For one night, Gav and I were so shocked to realise we did infact want a baby together ! I got the mirena coil removed two weeks later and off we went BDing !!

It took us 11 long months to conceive. And I finally got my :bfp: in July '10. I "felt" something was wrong from the day after my bfp til the day my mmc was sadly confirmed. I then had nine long weeks of bleeding. It was honestly the worst three months of my life.

I finally stopped bleeding on November 6th. Oved on November 21st and got my :bfp: 10 days later !! So first try for me too Pip !!

Apart from a few minutes of feeling absolute panic I too am feeling very positive about this pregnancy. My symptoms are much stronger this time and no spotting yay !!

Looking forward to sharing this journey with my PAL friends and think this thread is a wonderful idea :)


----------



## Pippin

Yay!! Glad the link worked. Lets hope a few more lucky people are out there to join us. We know one :haha: come on Emmea!!! :yipee:

So glad you don't have any spotting :wohoo: And I love your ticker!


----------



## Embo78

Yes I thought that I should have faith and get me a ticker !! I'm already having boy vibes lol !!

Come on Emmea, get posting on here !!


----------



## Pippin

Are you? I think I'm getting girl vibes but darn't get to attached to the idea as I'd love a girl. Chinese predictor said girl too and it was right with Sam (mind you it has a 50/50 chance so not hard :rofl:). If I have a boy I won't mind though as we already have a boys name and all the clothes so it'll be much cheaper :rofl:

When is your due date?


----------



## Embo78

Due date is 13th August. Doc said it's a rough guide as I didn't have AF but I know when I ov'd so I think it's pretty accurate !!

I'm going off to do the chinese predictor thingy !! forgot about that lol !


----------



## Embo78

It says I'm having a girl. 

To be honest I wouldn't mind a little girl or a little boy. I just feel so blessed to be pregnant. I've thought about how I'd feel and it's even better than I imagined :)


----------



## Pippin

It's all a bit of fun isn't it. I don't mind either as long as it's healthy. I do have to pinch myself to believe it sometimes. I think once I've been Thursday for the scan I'll feel happier and more realistic about it all.


----------



## Embo78

Wow Thursday! That's come around quickly. I've got to phone my EPAU in two weeks and they're gonna book me in for an early scan. Can't wait to see our lil bubs :)


----------



## sequeena

I would like to join! We had been trying since late 2008 and have had 3 losses.

I had been at court all week so it has been stressful... I had been having pains on and off but nothing was happening. I told OH I would take a test to shut him up really as he was sure I was pregnant.

The bugger was right :haha:

Found out yesterday and am in complete shock!


----------



## Embo78

Hey again sequeena! Glad you'll be joining :)

Do you mind me asking why you were in court?

Congrats on your :bfp: again :)


----------



## sequeena

I was giving evidence against the man abused me... he was found not guilty but I had my :bfp:s on the same day so it isn't bothering me :)

Let's share pics of our :bfp:s!!

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/013-5.jpg


----------



## Embo78

Oh no I'm so sorry about that. I'm so glad you got ur bfp yesterday:)

Let me just get on my lap top and I'll post my pics :)


----------



## sequeena

It's ok, really :) I have so much more to look forward to now :D

My tests completely knocked me for 6, I still can't quite believe it LOL


----------



## Embo78

Here's my two of my frer's ...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1548.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sequeena

Aww they're lovely!!

I didn't get to see a progression this time round... they were just there :haha:


----------



## Embo78

I love the dark lines on your tests!! I'm jealous muchly hehe!!

Here's a progression one for you too ......
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1549.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## sequeena

Look at that progression!! Aw I'm a week ahead of you hun, by the time you get here you'll have a fat line too :D


----------



## Embo78

Thanks chick. I can't wait !!


And finally here's my digi .....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1533.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sequeena

Isn't wiating for the digi to come up so nerve wracking!! I was doubting the frers until 3+ popped up LOL


----------



## Embo78

I know! You got a 3+ !! now I'm worried I only got a 1-2 lol!!


----------



## sequeena

I'm a week ahead remember lol! And some people reckon it's twins!


----------



## Embo78

Oooo twins ! That would be exciting :) 

Do twins run in your family ?


----------



## sequeena

my granddad (on mum's side) was a twin but that's it... no twins in OHs family either... so maybe?! :haha:


----------



## Embo78

Well it's possible cos you got a 3+ soooooo soon !! X


----------



## sequeena

ahhh I dunno!! I dunno when a 3+ is meant to happen LOL


----------



## Pippin

sequeena said:


> I would like to join! We had been trying since late 2008 and have had 3 losses.
> 
> I had been at court all week so it has been stressful... I had been having pains on and off but nothing was happening. I told OH I would take a test to shut him up really as he was sure I was pregnant.
> 
> The bugger was right :haha:
> 
> Found out yesterday and am in complete shock!

Hi hon, so glad you can join us. :hi: why do men have to be right huh :dohh: Glad he is though :haha: I think we shall have a front page stat thing now.


----------



## sequeena

I'm due August 6th hun :D

but I'm sad as my digi has just run out of battery :(

and I'm sniffling so much, got a damn cold or something.


----------



## Pippin

I got a 3+ on my digi at 4+6 (it's meant to be 5 weeks) so you have a way t go yet Embo so don't worry. At 3+6 weeks I got a 'not pregnant' so really don't worry :hugs: Your lines look fine for where you are :hug:


----------



## Pippin

sequeena said:


> I'm due August 6th hun :D
> 
> but I'm sad as my digi has just run out of battery :(
> 
> and I'm sniffling so much, got a damn cold or something.

:haha: I saw your signature so edited that bit out :dohh: prego brain already I swear! I have sniffles at the time of my bfps


----------



## Embo78

Good idea pip!
We could have things like - date of mc
Date of bfp, first u/s, first time h b heard in Doppler.
Just a few ideas :)


----------



## sequeena

hahaha I'm the same... well that's my story and I'm sticking to it!!!


----------



## Embo78

Pippin said:


> I got a 3+ on my digi at 4+6 (it's meant to be 5 weeks) so you have a way t go yet Embo so don't worry. At 3+6 weeks I got a 'not pregnant' so really don't worry :hugs: Your lines look fine for where you are :hug:

Thanks pip, you always calm me down! You have a gift lol !!


----------



## Pippin

Hahaha wish I could calm myself down sometimes. I looked at my tests the other night (yes still doing the odd one here and there) and thought why aren't the IC lines darker than the control then thought maybe they never get as dark or darker (they are pretty dark to be honest I'll dig one out) so I'm glad I only have one left now and I'm not using that as I always want one there just in case :dohh:


----------



## Pippin

Here you go my test at 4+6. Nice huh :haha:
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Pippin

Embo78 said:


> Good idea pip!
> We could have things like - date of mc
> Date of bfp, first u/s, first time h b heard in Doppler.
> Just a few ideas :)

I've done dates and number of losses for now. We can put scan dates and such when we get them. :yipee: So nice to share this with people in the same boat. First tri annoys me sometimes.


----------



## sequeena

I am scared of first tri. I stick to the lighter topics.


----------



## Embo78

I agree girls. First tri just isn't the same for me any more. I have to stop myself posting things that may upset people. IE - you don't have to be bleeding bright red with terrible pains to lose your lo. You could just spot slightly or nothing at all. I don't hold innocence against anyone. I used to be that innocent pregnant lady. My mc has just taken all that away from me :(


----------



## Pippin

Ohhh glad you both feel the same. With my first I posted all the time but this time it seems people can just be a bit silly and lack common sense really. I think I've been a bit short a couple of times :blush: so I have to stay away. That's not like me at all I'm normally so supportive.

I'm having real problems with my skin are you? This weather has made my hands crack, breaking out in spots, itchy and reacting to everything... even my wedding ring! I've had to take it off for the last few days and I feel naked :rofl: I normally do react but not this bad :shock:


----------



## Embo78

Pippin said:


> Here you go my test at 4+6. Nice huh :haha:

That line is fantastic hunny and 3+ wooo hooo !! Can't wait to get 3+ !!

My skin isnt dry but I have noticed a break out and I rarely get spots! 

And I already have food aversions!! At 4 weeks!! Can't believe how quickly my symptoms have come on this time !


----------



## sequeena

I have breakout skin anyway (my excuse is I'm still only 21 lol) but yeah think I've had more spots, I feel so 'ugh' today. Sniffly, tired, achy, going to eat a bit of turkey now and see how I feel. I need a nice long sleep x


----------



## Pippin

Goodness I hear you on the sleep ting. I'm a teacher and work 5 days a week then come home to look after my son and I'm exhausted. First tri tiredness is pants.

I always used to have nice skin but since my son it's always been a bit screwy. I'd kill for my 21 year ld skin again lol :rofl: I'm 31 now so 10 years really can age a lot but feel lucky I have no wrinkles and nice hair.... well usually even when pregnant but I'm going lanky very quickly the last week or so. Hormones again.

Must go to bed soon :sleep:


----------



## sequeena

Oh bless you hun - I am the 'homemaker' so don't even work and I'm shattered! Can't imagine how you feel!

I'm hoping pregnancy clears my face and makes my hair gorgeous LOL


----------



## Embo78

I hear you on the tired thing! I work 4 days a week in a hospital then come home to my kids and housework!! I'm gonna sign off now and get my ass to bed. I can't keep my eyes open.

Night night ladies :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Good morning ladies.

I've been up since 6:30 am. I woke up needing a bm RELIEF !! (tmi)

But ever since I've had like a nagging, sharp pain in my tummy. I'm hoping it's to do with the bm as I was ok before that. 

Any ideas?? ....


----------



## Pippin

Morning, it's probably just a bit of stretching going on down there. I had some very sharp pains which moved around and I think it was round ligament pain. It can happen as early as first tri so I think that's it.

As for me I got a mini sleep in. Normally Sam is awake at 5:30-6. This morning we slept until 6:30 :yipee: It's a small victory but one I feel worth celebrating as I love my sleep. Woken up with even more nausea today so I feel I'm going to be in for a bumpy ride with this one. Embo did you notice more morning sickness with the girls more than your boy? I didn't feel like this with Sam I don't think not all the time.

Just read a post in first ri too that said when will I get my bump? She's 5 weeks :dohh: bless!


----------



## Pippin

sequeena said:


> Oh bless you hun - I am the 'homemaker' so don't even work and I'm shattered! Can't imagine how you feel!
> 
> I'm hoping pregnancy clears my face and makes my hair gorgeous LOL

Soooo jealous, I'd love to give up work and look after the kids but our mortgage and the cost of living in London is horrendous. Maybe I can convince him to move back home to Devon one day :haha:


----------



## Embo78

I had lots of MS with the girls pippin. Sailed through my pregnancy with Oliver. Apart from the SPD which was horrendous !!

Ahhh bless the first tri girl !!! X


----------



## Emmea12uk

Hello Pip, Embo and Sequeena! Thank you for this little group and for inviting me!

For those who don't know me - I had a baby boy in August 2008, born with spina bifida and hydrocephalus. He is a gorgeous lovey boy who looks to everyone like a normal child, but his kidneys are at risk for an bladder which won't function properly. He bowels don't work properly either, and he has a shunt in his head. We therefore spend a lot of time tooing and frooing hospital and suffering lots of uti's. His nerves to his lower limbs are damaged which doesn't affect him too much at the moment. But he is a very happy boy and I am so proud of him.

I desperately wanted to give him a sibling and conceived in July this year, first time and without even knowing when I ovulate. Unfortunately after I hard fall down the stairs, that one was lost at 9 weeks.

I didn't give myself long to recover and got back in the saddle straightaway, falling pregnant after my first cycle. I now 8wks something and had my scan last Saturday where there was a tiny flicker of a heartbeat. I hope so much this one sticks!

In just over two weeks I shall be walking down the isle to my oh and tying the knot. I worry the stress of it all will affect the baby, as well as the sadness that my dress which was chosen with a 25 week bump in mind will be a little bit emptier. But not completely!:)

I am taking part in a clinical trial for a new vitamin which works with folic acid (inositol) to prevent neural tube defects. I really hope that after all I have been through that I will have a healthy child this time. But I know nature deals it's hand to those who can cope.

The downside of inositol is it makes me very very sick, and although the sickness itself is mild, the nausia is cronic and I can't eat or drink anything without a struggle., and each day is very tough. But I am not complaining - I'd rather here than anywhere else!

I hope you all have a happy and healthy pregnancy, and I look forward to chatting with you all.

Btw, Tom said he wants a strong sister for his birthday (the week before baby is due) so I am getting girl vibes. Where can I find the predictor?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> Ohhh glad you both feel the same. With my first I posted all the time but this time it seems people can just be a bit silly and lack common sense really. I think I've been a bit short a couple of times :blush: so I have to stay away. That's not like me at all I'm normally so supportive.
> 
> I'm having real problems with my skin are you? This weather has made my hands crack, breaking out in spots, itchy and reacting to everything... even my wedding ring! I've had to take it off for the last few days and I feel naked :rofl: I normally do react but not this bad :shock:

Ahhh me to! I post the occasional moan but no one ever bothers to reply really, so I don't bother. I def don't read the threads about pains, spotting or whatever because the only thing I can add after a bloodless mmc, is that anything can happen and that isn't helpful.

I am breaking out too - I need perfect skin in two weeks and it is just getting worse!

After all my not eating much, I gained 4cm on my tummy overnight! So another good sign:D


----------



## Embo78

YAY Emmea, you're here !!!

So glad you saw a little heartbeat on your scan, that must've been a relief. And getting married, I bet you're excited. We're supposed to be getting married next July, booked the venue and everything but we're gonna put it back now. I'll be 8 months gone lol !!


----------



## Embo78

If you google - Chinese gender predictor it comes up xx


----------



## Pippin

Hi :hi: Emmea you're here :yipee: Ohh I like our little group I feel safe here :haha:

Your due date is the 12th July isn't it? I'll add you to the front. :yipee:

I've got my sea bands on now and I think it's taken the edge off my nausea. As fot the expanding tummy. I hear ya!!! :shock: My husband was looking at me strangely last night (bloat always bigger in the evenings) and he was like 'whoa, you've grown already'. He's right I know it's bloat but it's definitely there. I'll take a picture for you later when I'm wearing something half decent.

Of to my childminders daughters 3rd birthday later. Hmmm I'm sure I should be excited or something :blush:


----------



## Embo78

Pippin, I know exactly what you mean by feeling "safe" in here. That's the perfect word to describe how I feel in this thread. I think it's because I was in first tri with you and Emmea, then in the loss section and now here we are again in first tri !!

Hope you're enjoying your party ;)

I've been Christmas shopping today and all I'll say is never again !! I felt too hot and nauseous, dizzy and generally like crap, I've been really irritable also, one minute snapping at everyone the next crying like a loon !! It's ok with Gav, he knows I'm up the duff but the poor kids, they just tip toeing around me. Bless 'em. I'm sure they'll forgive me when they find out what mummy's cookin' !!!!


----------



## Pippin

Awww sounds like the symptoms are kicking in nicely. :haha: :sick:

We had fun, bit of toddler madness for 2 hours but Sam enjoyed it. He'll sleep well tonight.

When are you going to tell the kids? I don't have to worry as Sam is too young we'll just keep saying baby nearer the due date.


----------



## foxforce

Hey you ladies

Hope you don't mind me popping by as I noticed this thread and thought oh we have a new title then realised it's a new one! lol 
Anyway we already have a PAL summer babies thread in here that has been going a while started by aussiettc if you want to join that,? by all means keep up this but just thought as there was already one you may have not noticed? :shrug: :D

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...l-summer-babies-winter-down-south-2011-a.html

Take it easy x


----------



## Pippin

foxforce said:


> Hey you ladies
> 
> Hope you don't mind me popping by as I noticed this thread and thought oh we have a new title then realised it's a new one! lol
> Anyway we already have a PAL summer babies thread in here that has been going a while started by aussiettc if you want to join that,? by all means keep up this but just thought as there was already one you may have not noticed? :shrug: :D
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...l-summer-babies-winter-down-south-2011-a.html
> 
> Take it easy x

:blush: yer I realised hon but thanks. Lots of us miscarried at the same time, went through the MC section together and then amazingly became pregnant first time again, there is a few of us that just wanted a little group to share our journey. Hope you don't mind it was a bit of a selfish thread on my part but hoped others might want to join too which they have. Maybe I'll change the title. Thanks though appreciate you popping in. xxx


----------



## Embo78

Yes sorry FoxForce, it's not just Pippin, there's a few of us that thought it would be a good idea as we went through everything at similar moments in time and caught the eggie first try.

Thanks for letting us know though chick :)


----------



## Barbiebaby

Hello! I'd like to introduce myself and join your group if I can? 

I had a mmc that was found on my 12 week scan on 17th August, my baby died at 11+5, I had an ERPC on the 18th august and had 6 weeks of continuous bleeding after, also had an infection after ERPC that I had to take antibiotics for. It was THE worst 2 months of my life. 

I am now very very cautiously pregnant again, I will be 6 weeks tomorrow with an EDD of the 1st August. I already have a son who turned 2 in September and I had such a carefree pregnancy with him that my mmc really hit me for 6! I really didn't think it would happen to me. 

Now I just feel so scared about enjoying it this time or even thinking about it! I'm scared to go to the Doctor. Part of me just wants to bury my head in the sand and pretend everything is ok. 

My husband has been brilliant and reassuring but it's almost like we are scared to talk about this bean for fear of losing it like our last bean. 

Anyway, sorry to bring the tone of the thread down I just want this bean sooo much. 

Lots of sticky babydust to all. :dust:


----------



## Embo78

Hey Barbiebaby I'm so glad you came and joined our thread. This is the exact reason why we started it. 

We all are united through a terrible tragedy but we can all support each other through the happy/sad/paranoid/scared/fearful etc etc times. 

You haven't brought the thread down, you've spoken how you feel and I think that's great. 

My DF has been amazing since I got my :bfp: but we're the same, we're not getting excited about it. We were both hurt so deeply by our mmc so I think it's a way of protecting ourselves.

Are you having any early scans etc x


----------



## Barbiebaby

I don't know if we will get offered one on the nhs after what happened last time, I haven't thought about a private scan but may be an option? Thing is money is a bit tight what with Christmas, are you having an early one? x


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks guys, I didn't even know about this group!! Okay, I'm Eve I have a 21mo old DD called Saraya [most amazing child ever... I'm not biased!!] and am 8w today with my 2nd after trying for about 16/17mo and having 7 early losses during that time. I was under the care of a specialist when I got my BFP. I had an early scan [although the whole thing was pretty awful, didn't get to see much and couldn't see Noodle's heartbeat] but my booking in is 23rd December!!!


----------



## Embo78

I was told by my nurse after my ERPC to phone them when I was pregnant again and they'd book me in for an early scan. I have to phone them in 2 weeks and they're going to book me in. 

It's worth asking for peace of mind Barbiebaby x


----------



## Embo78

:wave::wave: Hey Aais, so glad to see you over here :thumbup:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Yes, I think I will make an appointment to see my Dr this week coming, she was fantastic with support after my ERPC. I think the scariest thing is I was a week out with my dates last time so when they booked me in for my 12 week scan I was infact only 11 weeks, we saw a good strong heartbeat and yet they said to go back a week later for the nuchal thickness testing, 1 week later our baby was gone. I can't work out if we were just extremely unlucky or if this is more common than I thought? 

I think I'm just scared that if I have an early scan and see a heartbeat it still won't be that reassuring for me after what happened last time. I know PMA is a good thing but its hard.


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Embo, I'm so glad you got your bfp again.. you so deserve it :]


----------



## Barbiebaby

Hey Aaisrie, that's an impressive picture for 6 weeks! x


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea it's making it very difficult to keep it a secret!! I'm already in my maternity stuff and can't get my coat closed [which is making for being cold in the snow!]


----------



## Barbiebaby

I bet! I have a bit of bloat but just look like I've eaten too many pies! Definitely worse in the evening, sat on the sofa with jeans undone watching x-factor. Classy!


----------



## sequeena

I'll be months along before I see any difference! Though I can feel the bloat :D


----------



## Aaisrie

Even with my first I was showing/in maternity by 8w and had customers asking when I was due at 10w! So I wasn't expecting any less this time. I have a really narrow frame so I think everything just goes out, I carry way out front!! I'm lying on the sofa dying from 24/7 sickness/dizziness AND the cold OH gave me!! Saraya and I are watching Ben and Holly's Kingdom while some very serious colouring in is happening!!! My mum had her in church this morning and the priest stood up and said the sermon was going to be on Peter and my lovely daughter shouted out "Peter Rabbit" LOL She loves Peter Rabbit and Hello Kitty :]


----------



## Barbiebaby

Bless her! That's really sweet! Bet it made a lot of people smile. x


----------



## Aaisrie

She's so funny without meaning to be!! I feel SO much more comfortable in here than the July group! They didn't get my utter distress with my scan and that :]

Here's me sans makeup or anything feeling like crap with Saraya watching Ben and Holly. This is a rare moment because from she was born she was always super independent and does NOT do snuggles... ever!!
 



Attached Files:







snapshot (62).jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Barbiebaby

She looks gorgeous! Its great now my son talks, he has me in stitches sometimes! I look forward to getting him up every morning, he's so much fun. x


----------



## Aaisrie

BB how old is your son? Saraya is 21mo nearly - isn't it amazing how fast the time goes, how much they grow and change and learn?? She astonishes me every day!!!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Jake was 2 in September, he's such a little character. I love love love being his mummy and can't wait to give him a little brother or sister. x


----------



## Aaisrie

Awesome!! I feel the same, it's like I wanted a child SO much before I had her but she's made me want another even more because she's so amazing!! :] I'm so happy for you BB :]


----------



## Pippin

Oh my goodness how lovely to log on and see some new and familar faces joined up. I love our little club already.

:hi: *Barbiebaby* so lovely to have you here again after such an ordeal. So sorry for your loss and understand your worry. We're here to support.

:hi: *Aaisrie* lovely to see you here and glad you came over. I have everything crossed for you and have a good vibe about this bean, here's to a happy healthy 9 months to you. Love that picture of you and your daughter!

As for me I thought I'd add a picture I have literally just taken of my bump.... huh hum.....bloat :blush: :haha: I showed at about 5 months with my son and I'm a big girl so I'm surprised the bloat is so obvious. If there isn't a baby in there I have a bit of a problem :rofl: The sack must be growing if nothing else is!
 



Attached Files:







7+1.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pippin

Oh and I have up dated the front page so if it's wrong let me know. I have serious prego brain already and my maths (which is normally quite good) is as shockingly bad as my memory is.

:yipee: 

Safe is the word I feel in here too. :wohoo: I hope we become the lucky sticky thread too right up until July/August :yipee:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Embo78 said:


> YAY Emmea, you're here !!!
> 
> So glad you saw a little heartbeat on your scan, that must've been a relief. And getting married, I bet you're excited. We're supposed to be getting married next July, booked the venue and everything but we're gonna put it back now. I'll be 8 months gone lol !!

Hi!! You don't have to put it back - I was going to be proud to wear my bump.;) congratulations to you as well! When u found out I was preg the first time I moved the wedding forward :)


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> Hi :hi: Emmea you're here :yipee: Ohh I like our little group I feel safe here :haha:
> 
> Your due date is the 12th July isn't it? I'll add you to the front. :yipee:
> 
> I've got my sea bands on now and I think it's taken the edge off my nausea. As fot the expanding tummy. I hear ya!!! :shock: My husband was looking at me strangely last night (bloat always bigger in the evenings) and he was like 'whoa, you've grown already'. He's right I know it's bloat but it's definitely there. I'll take a picture for you later when I'm wearing something half decent.
> 
> Of to my childminders daughters 3rd birthday later. Hmmm I'm sure I should be excited or something :blush:

I am due 13th;)

Ohh I am glad you think those bands work. I need something to take this nausia away, or the edge of it. 

I didn't think I could I could bloat any more! Could it pop out my pelvis soon as I have a tiny pelvis?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> Awww sounds like the symptoms are kicking in nicely. :haha: :sick:
> 
> We had fun, bit of toddler madness for 2 hours but Sam enjoyed it. He'll sleep well tonight.
> 
> When are you going to tell the kids? I don't have to worry as Sam is too young we'll just keep saying baby nearer the due date.

When I went for my scan Tom got all excited and said "are we going to see the baby in your tummy?". So the cats out the bag and he mentions it every day. Smart kid lol! Maybe he thinks it is the same one still growing


----------



## Emmea12uk

Embo78 said:


> Hey Barbiebaby I'm so glad you came and joined our thread. This is the exact reason why we started it.
> 
> We all are united through a terrible tragedy but we can all support each other through the happy/sad/paranoid/scared/fearful etc etc times.
> 
> You haven't brought the thread down, you've spoken how you feel and I think that's great.
> 
> My DF has been amazing since I got my :bfp: but we're the same, we're not getting excited about it. We were both hurt so deeply by our mmc so I think it's a way of protecting ourselves.
> 
> Are you having any early scans etc x

Hi barbiebaby!

I felt the same way but since the scan I have started to feel better. This week is the week I found out about the mmc so when it is over i will be even better. I still can't face thinking about it has a baby though, naming and buying stuff etc.

Look forward to getting to know you!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Barbiebaby said:


> Yes, I think I will make an appointment to see my Dr this week coming, she was fantastic with support after my ERPC. I think the scariest thing is I was a week out with my dates last time so when they booked me in for my 12 week scan I was infact only 11 weeks, we saw a good strong heartbeat and yet they said to go back a week later for the nuchal thickness testing, 1 week later our baby was gone. I can't work out if we were just extremely unlucky or if this is more common than I thought?
> 
> I think I'm just scared that if I have an early scan and see a heartbeat it still won't be that reassuring for me after what happened last time. I know PMA is a good thing but its hard.

I had a 7 week scan and saw a hb, then lost it at 8,6. But then I blame my fall down the stairs. I did find this one reassuring and worth the £s. Although I find myself wanting another asap!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi,
My OH and I were NTNP and got pregnant the first time....I MC @ 5 weeks 5 days on October 29th and it was devastating. We decided to NTNP and got pregnant straight away...Its now around the same time as when I MC and while I'm very excited, staying positive and thinking calm thoughts, I can't fully relax. This baby is wanted very very very much.
I would like to wish everyone on here a happy and healthy 9 months...
I hope everyone gets what they wish for!!!


----------



## Pippin

LittleGriffin said:


> Hi,
> My OH and I were NTNP and got pregnant the first time....I MC @ 5 weeks 5 days on October 29th and it was devastating. We decided to NTNP and got pregnant straight away...Its now around the same time as when I MC and while I'm very excited, staying positive and thinking calm thoughts, I can't fully relax. This baby is wanted very very very much.
> I would like to wish everyone on here a happy and healthy 9 months...
> I hope everyone gets what they wish for!!!

:hi: Welcome to our little support group and congratulations on your pregnancy. I really hope this one sticks for you. What's your due date and I'll add you too the front page. xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Had first antinatal today. They are always so boring aren't they? Lol. Scans are booked for 12, 16 & 20 weeks, and a gd fasting test on 28 Jan... Yuk lol.

When is everyone else's?


----------



## Pippin

I haven't heard from them yet. Was thinking about that today. I won't getting my booking in appointment until I'm 10 weeks I don't think but if I don't hear by Friday I'm going to phone the doctors. Glad you have it all booked. How come you get the extra scan at 16 weeks?


----------



## Aaisrie

Pippin said:


> Oh my goodness how lovely to log on and see some new and familar faces joined up. I love our little club already.
> 
> :hi: *Barbiebaby* so lovely to have you here again after such an ordeal. So sorry for your loss and understand your worry. We're here to support.
> 
> :hi: *Aaisrie* lovely to see you here and glad you came over. I have everything crossed for you and have a good vibe about this bean, here's to a happy healthy 9 months to you. Love that picture of you and your daughter!
> 
> As for me I thought I'd add a picture I have literally just taken of my bump.... huh hum.....bloat :blush: :haha: I showed at about 5 months with my son and I'm a big girl so I'm surprised the bloat is so obvious. If there isn't a baby in there I have a bit of a problem :rofl: The sack must be growing if nothing else is!


Thank you Pippin! Your bump is so cute too!! Well my charger for my laptop died this morning so I'm stuck with my phone!!! 

I feel b-e-t-t-e-r today..... I'm scared to say it out loud in case the nausea hears me! Today I wad not only able to get out of bed but stand, walk around and go to the shop which is a miracle!!!!!

How's everyone today???


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and here's my "bump" today! I just took this lol

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/db89e711.jpg


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Oh and here's my "bump" today! I just took this lol
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/db89e711.jpg

Aww cute..... Where is the 'Like' button where you need it.

I felt better too today but I've been wearing my sea bands allllll day. Had to take them off as they were getting uncomfortable but the nausea came back so put them on again but now I forgot to put them back on after Sam's bath :dohh: Let see what happens again.

-----------------

I have to confess something, I left Sam alone in the bath for 2 seconds while I got his towel and he slipped and couldn't get up. I rushed in but the poor baby had his head only just out of the water. I feel so terrible I hardly ever leave him (only when I forget the towel) and it could have been so bad. I feel such an awful Mummy tonight :cry: Then I had to dry his hair which he hates so that made it worse. NEVER doing that again eeek!


----------



## Aaisrie

You know what Pippin we have ALL done the "run to get something" thing, we have all turned our back when we swore blind that WE would never do it and how stupid are those mums whose kids fall off the dresser etc etc YOU ARE HUMAN!!! It happens, no doubt Sam will have forgotten about it by tonight never mind tomorrow!!!! Saraya has slipped under when I have been there holding her so even if you hadn't left it still could have happened - water is slippery!!!! DON'T beat yourself up!!

The seabands weren't working for me. I've been flat on my back all week - couldn't stand because of the nausea/dizziness so I'm trying not to hope that I'm over it because I think it might jinx it!!! I have had SUCH a good day just being "well"!!! LOL


----------



## Pippin

Thanks hon, nice to hear we all do it. Just a bit of a shock at the time :hugs:

Sorry to hear you have been really quite ill. Horrid when it's that bad but sooo nice when you get a day or two of relief. I'm lucky that it's only nausea and no dizziness apart from the odd spell. I've never been actually sick with any of my pregnancies so I feel lucky there. I also find eating every hour and half helps but I'm going to be twice the size come birth :shock: :rofl:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> I haven't heard from them yet. Was thinking about that today. I won't getting my booking in appointment until I'm 10 weeks I don't think but if I don't hear by Friday I'm going to phone the doctors. Glad you have it all booked. How come you get the extra scan at 16 weeks?

Fetal med - because I carry two genetic variants which cause neural tube defects (spiba bifida etc)


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> -----------------
> 
> I have to confess something, I left Sam alone in the bath for 2 seconds while I got his towel and he slipped and couldn't get up. I rushed in but the poor baby had his head only just out of the water. I feel so terrible I hardly ever leave him (only when I forget the towel) and it could have been so bad. I feel such an awful Mummy tonight :cry: Then I had to dry his hair which he hates so that made it worse. NEVER doing that again eeek!

awww you must feel awful. I had an accident with Tom a while back and I will never forgive myself. I chopped his finger off in a door. We can't always be supermums and accidents do happen. I am sure he is ok xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Pippin said:


> Thanks hon, nice to hear we all do it. Just a bit of a shock at the time :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to hear you have been really quite ill. Horrid when it's that bad but sooo nice when you get a day or two of relief. I'm lucky that it's only nausea and no dizziness apart from the odd spell. I've never been actually sick with any of my pregnancies so I feel lucky there. I also find eating every hour and half helps but I'm going to be twice the size come birth :shock: :rofl:

I knew I was gonna jinx myself!!! Started feeling really sick again although I really wouldn't mind if it was just at night!!!!! I don't vomit much probably down to the fact I'm an emetophobe and therefore control it more but so far it's been 24/7 nausea with dizziness to make you pass out everytime I sit up or stand! So today has been amazing to be able to go out lol I got my nieces and nephews pressies today! With dd I was only ms and it eased with eating, this one eases with NOTHING lol tried all the usual remedies and no relief! 

You girls are just darling!!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi, 
My EDD is August 3rd...
My 1st midwife appointment is December 14th.
So excited!!!
Feel really sick today although not actually been sick which I'm glad about!!!


----------



## Pippin

Thanks ladies for all the replies. Had a pretty grim day with nausea my self but I'm officially past the day when all the symptoms stopped last time so I'm celebrating in a way. I've literally grazed all day and the scales are now beginning to show. Whoops.

I still haven't heard from the midwife should I phone the doctors tomorrow do you think? They contacted me last time around 7 weeks so maybe I should wait. I dunno???


----------



## Pippin

LittleGriffin said:


> Hi,
> My EDD is August 3rd...
> My 1st midwife appointment is December 14th.
> So excited!!!
> Feel really sick today although not actually been sick which I'm glad about!!!

All added to the front page hon, glad you are feeling a bit :sick: I always think it's a good sign in my experience. I'm worried I haven't got my MW date yet. But I guess every district is different.


----------



## LittleGriffin

Thank you!
Looking forward to sharing the experience with all you ladies!!


----------



## Embo78

Hey all.

Can't stay on I'm at work, just wanted to say hi and I'll be on properly tomorrow. I've got three glorious days off work yay!!

Been nauseous constantly and feel exhausted all the time but apart from that I'm great. Enjoying every minute of it. 

Hope everyones ok 

Love Em xxx


----------



## Embo78

Oh yea and Aaiserie is gonna go ninja on my ass !!!! 

Did a digi last night to see if it's progressed and it came up NOT PREGNANT !! I cried all the way to Asda, got myself all worked up, picked up some frer and more digi's. Once on the loo I realised I'd picked up the Early Response One Step and only got a vvv faint line. Did a digi and it came up ..... pregnant 1-2. Phew, that was awful. When I cracked open the not pregnant one it'd been over saturated with pee and the lines had gone into a blob. 

I did the other first response this am and it was lovely and dark so now I have one test in the house, a digi, I'm going to do that one on Thursday am and then that's it NO MORE TESTING NONE AT ALL !!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh embo what a shock for you!! Glad the last one came up dark.

I am officially past my mc date! Yay. Went to bed at 6 last night and slept until 8. Feeling a bit better for it as well.

I hope everyone is ok!


----------



## sequeena

Oh Embo!! :( I have stopped testing now too for fear of something like that happening x we just drive ourselves crazy don't we?

Emmea glad you got through that milestone ok x I'll be 6 weeks on Saturday and if I can get past that it'll be the furthest I've been...


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm past my longest mc date too so I've relaxed a little :)

Embo Im gonna kick your butt from here to kingdom come!!! I told you not to torment yourself!!!! You daft bint!! See you got yourself all upset for nothing. I KNOW it's hard honey, I know you just want to "check" but you know it just adds more stress. I just want you to be okay *hugs*

Okay are we all ready for some TMI?
I have been so horny this week, after I had saraya I really struggled with my sex drive being much lower than before. This week I cannot leave my vib alone! I want to have sex but at the same time the risk is so high before 12w... How are you girls coping???


----------



## sequeena

Aasirie thanks for that I am horny too and was worried about sex. Will steer clear of it until 12 weeks!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol sequeena glad it's not just me!! Need new batteries soon lol


----------



## sequeena

Oh dear that bad eh :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Yup it's THAT bad!!! Eugh OH just ate this curry thing in the living room and my stomach has turned into a washing machine.... Severe waves of nausea, swear I'm gonna hurl in the next 10mins.....


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> I'm past my longest mc date too so I've relaxed a little :)
> 
> 
> Okay are we all ready for some TMI?
> I have been so horny this week, after I had saraya I really struggled with my sex drive being much lower than before. This week I cannot leave my vib alone! I want to have sex but at the same time the risk is so high before 12w... How are you girls coping???

Yay for your milestone!!!

I didn't think it was a problem when pregnant? Please correct me if I am wrong because I don't want to take risks. I have just been carrying on as normal, but I nervous as oh is rather well endowed. 

But to be honest, since 4 weeks I have only wanted some once - I feel rather turned off and even the vibe is gathering dust. But then I have hardly felt well enough!

Which reminds me - first night of seabands and I feel great! I have not felt this alive innthe evenings for ages!


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea lots of dr advise to steer clear of penetration until 12w if you've previously mc, I think it's something to do with the cervix? Maybe one of the other girls can give more details on the why?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Thank you! I will do that!

I woke up in the night starving:( I am not even slightly nauseus today and I feel panic:( I wish I had access to an ultrasound:(


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone. I've had a bit of milestone myself. I'm not sure I've postedit here tho. I'm past the point I started spotting in my last preg. Im hoping this is a good sign!!

I totally sympathise with the horny thing. Everythings soooo sensitive down there. But me n Gav won't be doing anything until after 12 week scan. I'm too scared! Mind you, so is Gav lol !!


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea did you not get an early scan?

Embo so happy for you passing that point! Chris I'd the same, he's lime NO SEX HERE lol bless them :)


----------



## Embo78

I know!! Bless their little cotton socks !!

There is one thing playing on my mind a little. Gav seems quite reluctant to talk about the pregnancy/baby. Im scared too, my mind won't let me go past two weeks (scan) and I think I'm psychologically protecting myself. Do you think gav's doing the same?? I'm a little worried. It drives me crazy sometimes cos no one else knows. Only Gav and my mum and she lives an hrs drive away. 

Thank god for Bnb and all my buddy's here. Id go quietly insane without you!


----------



## Aaisrie

It does sound that way. You have to remember men deal with stuff differently to us. One of my early mc, I started bleeding and came out of the loo in tears, chris just looked at me. I told him I was bleeding and he said "oh right" and walked out of the room!!!

Men just don't handle stuff, you always have us. Maybe he's also worried about talking about his worries in case he worries or upsets you?? He's maybe trying to be strong and silent?


----------



## LittleGriffin

Morning girls!
Just letting you know I am 6 weeks today and officially past the time I MC previously...
Also, when we first tested for our BFP, the digi said 1-2, a week later the digi said 2-3 and today the last digi says 3+!!!
So that's it, no more dig's! Baby Griffin is doing well and we are on cloud 9!!!


----------



## Embo78

Well that certainly does sound like Gav. He always feels responsible for my feelings. He was my rock when I went thru my mc. I didn't once ask him how he felt (until weeks later) I was in too much pain to think of anyone or anything else. I was in such a dark place and Gav got me thru. That must've been tough for him. Aw I've just fallen in love with him a little bit more!!

We're going to our wedding venue soon to see if we can move our wedding back. I really don't want to be 8 months pregnant on my wedding day!!!


----------



## Embo78

LittleGriffin said:


> Morning girls!
> Just letting you know I am 6 weeks today and officially past the time I MC previously...
> Also, when we first tested for our BFP, the digi said 1-2, a week later the digi said 2-3 and today the last digi says 3+!!!
> So that's it, no more dig's! Baby Griffin is doing well and we are on cloud 9!!!

CONGRATS Caroline whoop whoop !!! Can't wait til I can say the same. Although I'm not sure which one is my milestone. It's either 12 weeks (my original date) 10 weeks (the date they pit me back to at my early scan) or 7 weeks (when my angel grew his wings)


----------



## Aaisrie

Embo He sounds like an amazing man. I'm sure you'd be gorgeous with a wedding bumP but I know what you mean :) my solicitor just emailed me yesterday to say she has my divorce!! I'm finally divorced from my abusive ex!!! 

Griffin that's fantastic!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Embo...
I would celebrate them all AND everyday in between! Any reason to cheer eh???
Feeling really positive today....wishing good luck for us all!!
Thanks ladies!


----------



## Embo78

Aww you just actually brought a tear to my eye!! That's exactly what I'm gonna do :)

My emotions range from extremely positive everything will be ok to actually doubting I'm even pregnant at all !!! Today is a good day !! Not being in work makes a huge difference lol !!


----------



## Embo78

Aaisrie said:


> Embo He sounds like an amazing man. I'm sure you'd be gorgeous with a wedding bumP but I know what you mean :) my solicitor just emailed me yesterday to say she has my divorce!! I'm finally divorced from my abusive ex!!!
> 
> Griffin that's fantastic!

We have much more in common Aais. I had to run away from my home town and all my friends and family to get away from my abusive ex. Its 10 years ago now and fortunately we weren't married. He didn't see the children for a long time. It's a happy ending tho. He sorted himself out, remarried and has seen the kids regularly for a long time now. He's one of the few men that has broken his vicious cycle and I'd never say this to him but I'm quite proud of him. He's never raised his hand to the children. He'd never have seen them again if he did. I love his new wife. She's lovely and adores the kids.


----------



## Aaisrie

That's awesome embo!! Fortunately my dd is my current partner, chris, baby too so I was fortunate not to have the children side of it. It was scary but I've come a long way and I got free! My current partner, while sometimes typically male emotionally stunted, is good to me. Our dd is a total daddies girl!! 
My names Eve btw :)


----------



## Embo78

:wave: Eve !!

My DD who is 14 and absolutely stunning, has shown some interest in "bad boys" I always say bad boys should be kept at arms length and never to have children with them!!! Hopefully she'll learn before babies come along!! 

I'm so glad you have someone who is right for you and your DD have both mummy and daddy happy together. If I'd have met Gav 12 years ago I wouldnt have looked at him twice. Waaay too boring!! He was like a welcome relief after my turbulent years!! My oasis of the desert !! Lol !! Now I'm
Happy to be consistent and "boring" !!

My names Emily but everyone calls me em or Emi x


----------



## Aaisrie

Em! Hi :)

Chris is not boring!!! Very good looking but with issues! Severe OCD (we've been together more or less unofficially 3 yrs and only recently he's eaten my cooking) I can't make him tea, we didn't even have our first kiss until Saraya was 5mo old!!! So yea, life is interesting but I love him, we've had issues but were getting there and were both so hoping Noodle is sticky :) funny how life can change so much so fast! Chris and I actually got together because he took me in when I ran away from my husband. I wanted to go to my best friends house but she was in the states and chris is my best friends son!!!! Were the sane age, my best friend is 30yrs older than me and we are so close but a lot of people think it's weird!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Congrats little griffin and embo!!

I did have a scan, but I had one last time too:( I feel so normal today for the first time since week 5.

I love wedding bumps! I can't wait to take mine down the isle in two weeks, even though no one will know it is there.


----------



## Embo78

Eve you are one strong woman. I'm privileged to know you. I love it how our losses spell PAL cos that's what you all are - my pals !!

Emmea, im so jealous that you'll be getting married withyour lil bump!! I love bump brides too but I was soooo knackered and huuge at 8 mths with my other pregnancies there's just no way!!

YIPPEEEE !! Just got back from docs, pregnancy confirmed with fmu and I'm booked in for my first antenatal appt on 29th December at 11am. Both me n Gav are off work that day so he can come with whoopee !!!! I'm so happy :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Fantastic Em!! I'm not any stronger than anyone else we all have different things to deal with, these are just mine :)

And I agree 100% all PALs together :) I felt so out of place in the July group, for no other reason than it was so big and I felt like no-one "got" me whereas with you girls I feel at home, safe like friends through and through regardless of what happens :)

Saraya is the LEAST snuggly child in the world fiercely independent to the point she was spoon feeding herself at 4mo and to get a kiss or cuddle you have to bribe her or make a game out of it but in the last week she's started snuggling with me - can she sense the pregnancy?


----------



## Embo78

Aww that's so sweet! I miss my girls being little girls. They were so cute in their pigtails and curls!! I'm lucky. I had one cuddly daughter and one like saraya fiercely independent, walking at 8 mths. Full conversations at ten months. She's excelled all her life and now she's at high school she's in all the top sets and wants to be a doctor! My eldest girl excels in dance and p.e. I'm so proud of them for all different reasons. But I miss the cuddles and being the most important thing to them. Now I'm just a taxi, cook, cleaner and counsellor !!

I think Saraya can sense her little brother or sister. That's so sweet :)


----------



## Embo78

Yay I've moved along on my ticker! I'm having such a great day :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm so feeling boy vibes with this one :) so looking forward to my booking in scan. I so love being pregnant I just hate that I worry. Noodle has GOT to stick :)


----------



## Emmea12uk

Embo78 said:


> Eve you are one strong woman. I'm privileged to know you. I love it how our losses spell PAL cos that's what you all are - my pals !!
> 
> Emmea, im so jealous that you'll be getting married withyour lil bump!! I love bump brides too but I was soooo knackered and huuge at 8 mths with my other pregnancies there's just no way!!
> 
> YIPPEEEE !! Just got back from docs, pregnancy confirmed with fmu and I'm booked in for my first antenatal appt on 29th December at 11am. Both me n Gav are off work that day so he can come with whoopee !!!! I'm so happy :)

Yay!! :happydance:

You say that, but I bought all my underwear a week ago and today I took like I am 7 months pregnant, where as before I didn't at all. I am scared to put it all on in case it doesn't fit!!


----------



## Pippin

OMG :shock: I have one night off to watch Eclipse (it came out to buy yesterday so I did naughty secret :blush:) and I've come back to pages and pages. I've read it all but too much to comment on. 

So glad you have both found the right men now Em and Eve :yipee: I found my husbnad late in his life he is 19 years older than me but we have never felt it. I'm 31 and he is 50. He was married before to some tiny pretty mouse (the complete opposite to me :haha:) with no children. Then he had a long time girly then me. Sam and this one are his only children, needless to say he was shocked we could get pregnant so many times so easily. But we've never been happier. He does the cooking and shopping and I do the home making (kinda :winkwink:) so we make a good team. He admits he's never been ready for kids until now and I believe that, he was a bit of a rebel in his younger years :haha: I was for about 5 years but I started that early and grew up quick.

God I feel sick. I had a really good day with my sea bands on. Got cocky and took them off on the way home from work now my mouth is doing that horrible watery thing before you throw up and I'm not liking it. Another lesson learnt today. I'm thinking girl vibes with all this sickness which I'd love but can't let myself get too excited.

Scan tomorrow :shock: nervous yet excited as there has to be something in there this time I feel so different and look massive!!!! People are starting to stare at work :wacko:

Hi to everyone :hi:


----------



## Pippin

Emmea12uk said:


> You say that, but I bought all my underwear a week ago and today I took like I am 7 months pregnant, where as before I didn't at all. I am scared to put it all on in case it doesn't fit!!

Yep ditto! The seven month thing and not doing so before with the last one. Not new underwear unfortunately. 

Don't worry about no sickness either hon as it can come and go. Tomorrow it'll probably floor you.


----------



## Pippin

By the way, name is Aimee but I'll answer to most things :rofl:..... serious I will I get called all sorts of names at work, I'm a teacher. Even sir occasionally! :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol aimee that's awesome about your oh :) you sound really happy! Excited fir you for your scan tomorrow! 

I so know what you mean about the watery mouth - eugh eugh I hate it!! I've been sicker with this one than my dd!! Everyone said she was gonna be a boy and even with all the heartburn I had she was bald until about 10mo old so it just shows the old wives tales aren't true!

What do you teach?


----------



## Pippin

I'm head of art at a girls school in London. I love it on the whole. Still can't wait to go on maternity leave again though :rofl: :haha:

I've just managed to clear the kitchen despite the nausea as we 'should' be getting a new floor tomorrow but he's already put it back 3 days and now he hasn't answered my text just to confirm. He's never let me down before but I so hope I haven't done it all for nothing. The nausea is getting worse and I'm waiting doe DH to come back with dinner as he's at parents evening. *sigh* moan, moan, moan, hark at me!!! ;0)

My friend was much sicker with her boy than her girl so maybe you are the reverse old wives tale!!! Sam was pretty spot on with the wives tale but you really can't tell until 20 weeks with them and by then you know anyway.

How's going to find out the sex?


----------



## Amygdala

Hi ladies! 
May I join you? I got my :bfp: on Monday at 10 dpo. This is eggy number 3 after my mmc in September (mini had stopped growing at 8+4, started bleeding at 11+6, one day before my scan). I'm quietly confident that we're going to be ok this time but still a little cautious, especially as I haven't even missed my period yet. I'm currently trying to get an early scan organised for before Christmas, so we can tell our families then. Not getting one on the NHS but hopefully will be able to pay for one privately at the hospital. We'll see...

Pippin, best of luck for your scan!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm finding out definitely in case (I hope!) I have to buy boy stuff!

Chris is doing the dishes after making dinner :) I'm feeling spoilt! Saraya is sitting on the floor reading "in the night garden" magazine lol now she's talking about daddy pig and mummy pig from peppa pig lol :)

Art sounds like a cool job!


----------



## Aaisrie

Welcome Amy! Hope it's a sticky bean for you!!


----------



## Embo78

Welcome Amy. I'm sure I remember you from first tri last time I was there. :wave:

I'm loving knowing all our first names!!

Ive just been to church to see my daughter sing a solo and we sang Christmas carols. Then went to my grandparents for a brew and a mince pie! I feel quite festive right now!! 
Gav's working lates for the rest of the week. 2 til midnight. I hate this shift he does, I'm so lonely without him lol!! Although it's nice to spend quality time with the children. My son told me he's going living with his dad tonight cos he HATES his sisters !!!! Nice !!


----------



## Aaisrie

Aww em that's so nice!! I'm sure it was beautiful! And I would say lovely to the mince pie but I hate them!!! That sucks about gav, does he stay on that shift long?


----------



## Embo78

He's a graphic designer and has never had to do this ridiculous shift in any of the other companies he's had to work for. But we can't complain. There were a lot of redundancies last year and he was saved thank God!
He only does it once every six weeks so it's not too bad but I hate it!!

Abi was wonderful tonight. Sang "Make you feel my Love" she made me cry!! I think Ella may have an idea I'm pregnant cos she was like "mum, I can't remember when you last had a glass of wine! Have you got something you wanna tell me!!" I just fobbed her off and said I'm trying to be really healthy for a few months lolol!! she's wise beyond her years that one !!


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks for the warm welcome!

Embo I think I remember you from first tri as well! No wonder your daughter made you cry, that must have been beautiful. And I think daughter number two is on to you! :happydance: How old are they both? Do they know you're trying or about your loss?

I was wondering when everyone's planning on telling their families? We'll tell DH's parents at Christmas, at 6 weeks exactly. Provided that is I manage to get a private scan before and we can see a yolk sac at least. They know about my mmc and we would tell them about another anyway so I'm not too worried about telling them early. My parents we'll tell a few days later I think. I have a doctor's appointment on the 27th where they'll do a transvaginal scan so hopefully we'll see a heartbeat then. If we do, I think we'll tell my parents. They don't know about my mmc and I think we'd tell them that (in as little detail as possible) at the same time. What's everyone else planning to do?


----------



## sequeena

Our families know. I don't know if my mother/sister/niece know (long story, they have told me they hate me etc) and I don't care. I doubt it as my mother was ringing the house before I found out to try and talk to me and I've heard nothing since.

Ok it's official I cannot stomach doing the cat litter trays anymore. I've still not been sick but it's getting to the point where I'm continuously retching if I have to clean them out.


----------



## Pippin

Amygdala said:


> Hi ladies!
> May I join you? I got my :bfp: on Monday at 10 dpo. This is eggy number 3 after my mmc in September (mini had stopped growing at 8+4, started bleeding at 11+6, one day before my scan). I'm quietly confident that we're going to be ok this time but still a little cautious, especially as I haven't even missed my period yet. I'm currently trying to get an early scan organised for before Christmas, so we can tell our families then. Not getting one on the NHS but hopefully will be able to pay for one privately at the hospital. We'll see...
> 
> Pippin, best of luck for your scan!

Hi ya love, great to see you in this section with us and not in the MC section like before. Lovely to see another familiar name in here. Welcome to our awesome group :thumbup: :hugs: Sticky vibes for you too and thanks.


----------



## Aaisrie

Em that's beautiful, I'm sure it was amazing! At least gav only has it once every 6w but I can still understand that you hate it!!! When are you gonna tell the girls?

Amy our families know, my MIL is my best friend so she was with me when I tested!! Our families both know about the losses so I didn't worry about them knowing.

AFM I'm gonna head into Belfast today and pick up my divorce and maybe try and get s charger for my laptop as I've only had my iPhone for the last few days!!


----------



## Embo78

sequeena said:


> Our families know. I don't know if my mother/sister/niece know (long story, they have told me they hate me etc) and I don't care. I doubt it as my mother was ringing the house before I found out to try and talk to me and I've heard nothing since.
> 
> Ok it's official I cannot stomach doing the cat litter trays anymore. I've still not been sick but it's getting to the point where I'm continuously retching if I have to clean them out.

Sequeena, I don't want to scare you but going anywhere near catlitter/cat poop is a big no no. There's something in the poop that can be harmful to us preggo ladies. It can cause toxoplasmosis (I think this is what it's called) so from now on your DH is on cat litter duties :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Em while that's true it is TOTALLY FINE TO DO CAT LITTER WEARING GLOVES! A mw told me that and if you search online you'll see that too but obviously getting OH to do it is always good!!


----------



## Embo78

Amygdala said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> Embo I think I remember you from first tri as well! No wonder your daughter made you cry, that must have been beautiful. And I think daughter number two is on to you! :happydance: How old are they both? Do they know you're trying or about your loss?
> 
> I was wondering when everyone's planning on telling their families? We'll tell DH's parents at Christmas, at 6 weeks exactly. Provided that is I manage to get a private scan before and we can see a yolk sac at least. They know about my mmc and we would tell them about another anyway so I'm not too worried about telling them early. My parents we'll tell a few days later I think. I have a doctor's appointment on the 27th where they'll do a transvaginal scan so hopefully we'll see a heartbeat then. If we do, I think we'll tell my parents. They don't know about my mmc and I think we'd tell them that (in as little detail as possible) at the same time. What's everyone else planning to do?

My daughter that sang last night is 13 and the oldest, Ella, is 14. I think she's defo on to me but I really don't want to tell them cos last time we told all three children early on and they were devastated to learn we'd lost our LO. 
This time we've only told my mum. It's really hard cos I'm very open with my children and grandparents but everyone was so upset last time. I don't want to put any pressure on myself either.


----------



## Embo78

Aaisrie said:


> Em while that's true it is TOTALLY FINE TO DO CAT LITTER WEARING GLOVES! A mw told me that and if you search online you'll see that too but obviously getting OH to do it is always good!!

LOL !! Don't tell my OH this !!!!!!! I'm going back to when I was pregnant with Ella, I was told by my doc/midwife to steer absolutely clear from catlitter. You know how these things change over the years !!

Sorry if I've scared you Sequeena :blush:


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea I had my dad coming round to my house when I was pregnant with saraya and I never let on about the gloves thing lol fortunately my cats an outside cat now :)


----------



## Embo78

I'm having a total paranoid day today. I don't feel I'm having many symptoms today. My boobs are little more tender but no nausea. I'm so frightened the worst is going to happen again. Every time I think of going to go to my early scan, my throat tightens, my stomach is in knots and I feel like I'm going to hyperventilate and have a panic attack. I really don't want to bring the tone of the thread down but I suppose that's one of the reasons we thought about starting this thread, for all the emotions !! Good and bad !


----------



## Embo78

Aaisrie said:


> Yea I had my dad coming round to my house when I was pregnant with saraya and I never let on about the gloves thing lol fortunately my cats an outside cat now :)

We have two. A black persian called Oscar and our Felix (he looks like Felix on the adverts, how original NOT !!) They're inside cats cos we're scared to let them out. Our family cat Jasmine, who we had for years, was run over four years ago and died. We were all absolutely devastated and said if we ever had another we'd keep them inside cats. Plus Oscar cost us an absolute fortune!! !!


----------



## Aaisrie

Em I was the same before my scan but just remember that symptoms do come and go and everyone experiences pregnancy differently so you can't compare it to others. Deep breaths and were all here for you. I know nothing I say can take the fear away but symptoms really don't mean much x


----------



## Aaisrie

Embo78 said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Yea I had my dad coming round to my house when I was pregnant with saraya and I never let on about the gloves thing lol fortunately my cats an outside cat now :)
> 
> We have two. A black persian called Oscar and our Felix (he looks like Felix on the adverts, how original NOT !!) They're inside cats cos we're scared to let them out. Our family cat Jasmine, who we had for years, was run over four years ago and died. We were all absolutely devastated and said if we ever had another we'd keep them inside cats. Plus Oscar cost us an absolute fortune!! !!Click to expand...

One of my cats was run over a few weeks ago but I live on a farm so there's like no traffic round here really. My other cat Dr. Sweets hangs out round the cottage all the time so I don't worry about him really.

Your cats sound adorable!!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Eve. I just keep trying not to think about it cos I know stress can't be good for bubs! I have flashbacks to the scans I went through. The feelings were so intense I just think to myself "do I have the strength to deal with all that again". I don't know whether prayer comes into this for you but it does for me. I have a belief in God but don't really believe in Religion. I feel I am spiritual and absolutely believe in the power of prayer. I just pray that what ever happens, I will be given the strength to deal with it. Good or bad!! Believe me, if this is my forever baby, I'll be praying for the strength to cope with 4 children :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

I pray, I have a relationship with God but haven't been to church fir years since working in a church (I hated the politics). God promised me another child and I wouldn't have got through the losses without my faith but I know a lot of people don't like having it in their face so I just tend to pray for peeps without saying anything :) God I'd my rock. He never gives us anything we can't handle (even if st the time it feels too big).


----------



## LittleGriffin

Good morning ladies!
We are deffo going to find out the sex, I am so organised it's quite anal and I could not have the baby without the nursery being done or clothes/equipment/toys being bought!!! 
I blame being a Virgo....but then Jimmy (my OH) and I have the same birthday and he is nothing like me!!
We are going to tell our family and friends after our 12 week scan, when we MC last time, we had told my sister and my mum and 1 of our friends found out by accident so we told his GF too as she is our friend also....it was sloop hard then having to tell them all about the MC, so avoiding it this time....everyone I speak to friends though I'm nearly bursting!!!
We put our Xmas tree up last night, our first tree, in our first house!!!
La la la....life is fab! Xx

P.s- I'm Caroline BTW.


----------



## Embo78

LittleGriffin said:


> Good morning ladies!
> We are deffo going to find out the sex, I am so organised it's quite anal and I could not have the baby without the nursery being done or clothes/equipment/toys being bought!!!
> I blame being a Virgo....but then Jimmy (my OH) and I have the same birthday and he is nothing like me!!
> We are going to tell our family and friends after our 12 week scan, when we MC last time, we had told my sister and my mum and 1 of our friends found out by accident so we told his GF too as she is our friend also....it was sloop hard then having to tell them all about the MC, so avoiding it this time....everyone I speak to friends though I'm nearly bursting!!!
> We put our Xmas tree up last night, our first tree, in our first house!!!
> La la la....life is fab! Xx
> 
> P.s- I'm Caroline BTW.

Aw Caroline I hope your positivity rubs off on my today :) Plus you've reminded me to go get my tree down from the loft !!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Good luck for the scan....we are all here for you!
Also, get the OH to go in the loft!!! Xx


----------



## Embo78

Aaisrie said:


> I pray, I have a relationship with God but haven't been to church fir years since working in a church (I hated the politics). God promised me another child and I wouldn't have got through the losses without my faith but I know a lot of people don't like having it in their face so I just tend to pray for peeps without saying anything :) God I'd my rock. He never gives us anything we can't handle (even if st the time it feels too big).

That's one of my fav sayings. It's so cliche, but soooo true. Although when my mum said it to me the day of my ERPC, I could've happily strangled her !!

I'm going over to pick my mum up today cos she's coming to Oliver's Christmas Concert with me and my dad has their car for work. Can't wait to see her !! Oliver and his class are singing Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer and Silent Night but also signing the words at the same time. I think it's a lovely idea and I can't believe how good Oli is at signing. Oh yes and he's decided he is infact going to continue living with me :rofl:


----------



## Embo78

LittleGriffin said:


> Good luck for the scan....we are all here for you!
> Also, get the OH to go in the loft!!! Xx

Hmm yes, I think that's wise !! Knowing me I'd fall down, I'm soo clumsy at the mo. I think it's the tiredness!!

Thanks for your support chick :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww bless I'm sure his singing is lovely and have fun with your mum and dad :)


----------



## Pippin

Thank you ladies, I'm so sick I can't work, well not sick just watery mouth nausea and it's driving me completely useless. Sea bands are only and helping slightly. I have sooo much work to do but can't concentrate. That and the thoughts of the scan tonight it's all too much. Thank god my student teacher is taking my lessons today :dohh:

Nervous just talking about it all. 9 hours and counting.......

We don't have a pet right now but would love a dog. Sam shares our passion for them so one day.

Ohhh and my new floor is being laid as we speak wooohooooo :wohoo: floor boards were rotten so bit worried about that and they are putting down new ones but at least it'll be done. Having a house is so expensive let alone kids as well :haha: 

LG love the happiness vibe it's giving me hope for later. We need to put our tree up too, I did the school one yesterday so I'm already in the festive vibe!


----------



## Embo78

HOly moly Pip. Just remembered you got your scan today. I'll be thinking about you chick but I just know everything's gonna be ok. Is this your first scan? Sorry if you've already said :)

sorry you're feeling so poo. But that's a really good sign though xx


----------



## sequeena

Embo78 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Our families know. I don't know if my mother/sister/niece know (long story, they have told me they hate me etc) and I don't care. I doubt it as my mother was ringing the house before I found out to try and talk to me and I've heard nothing since.
> 
> Ok it's official I cannot stomach doing the cat litter trays anymore. I've still not been sick but it's getting to the point where I'm continuously retching if I have to clean them out.
> 
> Sequeena, I don't want to scare you but going anywhere near catlitter/cat poop is a big no no. There's something in the poop that can be harmful to us preggo ladies. It can cause toxoplasmosis (I think this is what it's called) so from now on your DH is on cat litter duties :)Click to expand...

My cats have been tested against it a few months back :thumbup:


----------



## Pippin

Yes first scan embo. I'm going to allow myself to feel confident seeing as how I feel. Goodness I hope it's not twins though :rofl: 

Hot cross buns..... My new favourite food. I need more!


----------



## sequeena

OMG! My midwife just bumped me up by 4 days! WHEE!!


----------



## Pippin

They just phoned to say it's been put back till 8:15 as they are running late so will update at 9. Booooo


----------



## Embo78

My heart just skipped a beat when I saw you'd posted lol.

Can't wait to see pics of your lil bubs :)


----------



## Embo78

sequeena said:


> OMG! My midwife just bumped me up by 4 days! WHEE!!

Yay that's great news Sequeena. So when's your appt now? :)


----------



## Emmea12uk

Ohhhhh I can't wait to hear from pip! Good luck pip!


----------



## Amygdala

Good luck for your scan pip! Will check back later on to see how you got on.

And while we're on scans: I was trying to find somewhere that will do a transvaginal scan for me (paid for privately) before Christmas, so we might be in with a chance of seeing a heartbeat before we tell people. Anyway, tried all day and found only one place that would do it. Made an appointment, then asked how much it would be roughly. The answer: £286!!!!!! Erm, no thanks. So now we're going for an external scan for £25 and if it's too early for a heartbeat we'll just have to try again a bit later. Seriously though, to be cashing in on people's insecurities and fears like that... :nope:


----------



## sequeena

Embo78 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> OMG! My midwife just bumped me up by 4 days! WHEE!!
> 
> Yay that's great news Sequeena. So when's your appt now? :)Click to expand...

Still Sunday, she's just bumped up my due date :D


----------



## Embo78

Ahhh I see sequeena :rofl:

Come on Pip !! I've got ants in me pants here !!! Wanna see your gorgeous little bubs :)


----------



## Pippin

Well........*WE HAVE LIFE*!!!!! Measured ahead at 8 weeks, baby had lovely strong HB seen and heard, so relieved I almost broke out sobbing on the table. Started off with an external but I hadn't drunk enough so we did an internal and had a good look around. Came from the right ovary, said it was all very healthy in there and nothing to worry about. Gave me a little picture too so I'm over the moon!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







scan 8 weeks.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Pippin

Do I change my dates? Hmmm I'd like to as it makes me further on than I thought hehehehe. Means it's due 21st July 2 days after my birthday :yipee:


----------



## Embo78

:happydance: :happydance: happydance: YAYAYAYAY YAY YAYAYAYAY :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Congratulations!!
So so so happy for you!! Xx


----------



## Barbiebaby

So so so so pleased scan went ok, gorgeous pic. Really happy for you. xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Contests Aimee!! So happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay so I posted this in my journal but I just wanna vent because my journal doesn't get much action.

Really super angry with my mum. She works so she likes to have saraya for the weekend, I don't love the arrangement but given that I was a single mum to saraya for nearly her whole life it gave me a helping hand. so Chris and I went to take her to see Santa and she freaked out, didn't want near him. So today I drop her off and mention to mum oh she hated Santa etc etc and mum turns around and said oh I know we took her last weekend, we got a photo but she doesn't look impressed. So at this point there are 3 things going through my head: 1 you fucking took her to Santa without even asking me?? Hello I'm her fucking mother and it's MY job to take her 2 you fucking sneaky cow you took her and KNEW it'd piss me off so you've kept it a secret (I mean if I'd taken her I'd have got photos to send to her and told her as soon as I saw her 3 she must have FORCED her to sit on santas knee fir the photo and thats why she freaked so much when we took her....

I'm so angry right now.


----------



## Pippin

Awww hon I'd be angry too as that seems very odd. :hugs: Vent away you are allowed. It's an experience you should have or at least discuss so yep I'd be angry too.

I'm tired so off to sleep now :sleep:

Al sinking in this is really real now :yipee: Changed my ticker too, might as well enjoy being ahead of dates and 8 weeks already.


----------



## Aaisrie

Hell yea enjoy it!!!

I just can't believe she stole my thing with my child!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Whoooooooop!! :happydance: so pleased for you pip!!! Great picture too!


----------



## Embo78

Eve, that's bang out of order. I would've been fuming too.

Pip, your pic is absolutely gorgeous :happydance:


----------



## Amygdala

Pip, it's so great to hear your scan went well!!! And that picture is awesome!

Aaisrie, I would be annoyed too. Did she feel bad at least?

AFM: 4 weeks today. :happydance: I know it's a very small milestone to be so happy over. :haha: But I'll take what I can get these days. And no AF makes it all seem a bit more real, although I still don't let myself believe that we'll end up with a baby in 8 months time.


----------



## Embo78

I'm the same Amy. I think it's to try to protect ourselves. But with each little milestone and with each other's support, our hope will grow. HAPPY 4 WEEKS WHOOP !!

I had a little one myself today. Got 2-3 on digi :happydance:


----------



## Embo78

Hey Pip. could you add Amy to the front page :)


----------



## Pippin

Added you *Amy *sorry for the delay, forgot. Had to guess you due date so I hope it's right????? Check for me.


----------



## Embo78

Hey Pippin. How you feeling today?? Still on cloud 9 :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Em and Amy, no she wasn't sheepish or apologetic. I couldnt even say anything to her because we were at her office with loads of people around...

So happy about your milestone Amy! Congrats!

Yay for the digi Em!!!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Eve.

How are you today? HOpe you had a good sleep !!

I'm absolutely fuming. Waited in all day long for a delivery from Boots. I paid extra for the "named day" service. It got to 5 o clock so I went on DHL website and on the notes it said "left with neighbour at 12:41" I was in, there was no knock at my door, no card posted through my door!!! I phoned Boots and they said the neighbours name is Parr. I've only lived here three months, I don't know any of my neighbours. I've checked with my next door neighbour and he assures me nothing was delivered there and the house on the other side is completely empty. I'm waiting for a call back from DHL. BAH GRRRRR PAH !!!

Sorry for venting but I feel so pissed right now. That's three Christmas presents not here.


----------



## Amygdala

Pip, thanks for adding me! My due date by when I think I ovulated is the 19th but it's close enough. :haha: 

Embo, I would be so annoyed too. I've actually sat in my flat watching a "you weren't in" card come through the door. Very irritating. Well I hope you get your presents anyway and if not that Boots send out a replacement asap and free. I don't get how they can just leave your stuff with random neighbours anyway.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sob sob ... I don't know if I am being completely silly but I had my wedding dress fitting today. Two days ago the nausia went and the bloat hit me like a blimp. My wedding dress was tight and worse than that, the underwear I bought just over a week ago is stupidly too small now. I felt like a blimp;( I literally looked 7 months pregnant and very fat. If this is how much I can gain in two days, how big am I going to be on the day? Maybe I won't even be able to fit in to the dress! 

I am so upset... Please tell my I am being silly:(


----------



## Embo78

Oh emmea. What a day eh?!

Just try to stay away from too many carbs til the big day. I only say this cos carbs are my enemy!! We're not supposed to diet but we can still watch what we eat and you only have to for a couple of weeks. I'm not sure this'll help but it's worth a try. As for your underwear, is there any chance of a replacement, maybe you could explain to the shop.

Sending big :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Embo78 said:


> Oh emmea. What a day eh?!
> 
> Just try to stay away from too many carbs til the big day. I only say this cos carbs are my enemy!! We're not supposed to diet but we can still watch what we eat and you only have to for a couple of weeks. I'm not sure this'll help but it's worth a try. As for your underwear, is there any chance of a replacement, maybe you could explain to the shop.
> 
> Sending big :hugs:

Thank you. I am going to munch out on fruit, fish and red meat for the next two weeks and wash it down with decaff coffee as a directic. I am not going to let it beat me!!

The underwear is a corset thing. I am sure they will take it back and swap it for a bra but, the next size up won't fit on the cups. Maybe I will deflate a little before the day.

On a mission to make myself wee even more!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh and pip - I am due 13th.


----------



## Aaisrie

Aww em and emmea you've both had days of it!!! Emmea I'm with you on the bloat thing!!! Em I hate it when delivery men are lazy, I had one stop at my house only to gi d out he wanted my landlord (about 30sec walk up the lane) and he asked me if I would deliver it to save him driving up there!!!

AFM I've been really crampy, feel that downward heaviness before AF and really feel like I'm about to start bleeding.... Don't know what to do. Tried to keep myself busy and got 4 more pressies so now just 2 more and Chris left to do!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Good morning ladies,
The 'sickness' part of 'morning sickness' has started today.....I smelt the curry we had had for tea last night and that was it......BLURGHHHHH,!
Feel rubbish but oddly happy!
I'm back in bed now with a cup of tea the OH has just brought me...
Hope everyone is well.Xx


----------



## Embo78

Bllleeuurrgghhhh! My nausea is driving me mad. I'm in work and feel soooo icky!! Just keep thinking " I'll see how I feel in an hour!!" but I'm the same Caroline, secretly so happy!! Got symptoms galore today. Nausea, exhaustion, excess saliva, extremely sore boobs, I could kiss everyone cos my symptoms are so much more severe than last time. I just know my bean is a little fighter.


----------



## Pippin

:hi: ladies. Had my Christas party ast night so I have no voice on top of my sore throat and cold and I'm totally knackered :rofl: but we had a nice time and I might have a nap now Sam has fallen asleep.

Updated the front page including my own new due date so we should all be correct now.

Aaisrie how are you feeling today? Any more cramps? I get them occasionally. When is your next scan?

Emmea hon I think you'll be fine if you stay away from the foods that make you bloat, I bet you look a million dollars in the dress so stop panicking. How are all the other arrangements going? Bet you are getting excited now. :thumbup:

Just done the last of the Christmas shopping. All I need to do is make my secret santa present for work and I'm done I think.

Nausea has been much better last two days too. I think the nerves of the scan didn't help it and coming down with the cold/sore throat. Still have my bands on and I refuse to take them off. My friend bought me two packets of ginger nuts bless her so they help as well. I have lovely friends.


----------



## Embo78

So sorry Eve, I missed where you said you were cramping. Hope you're feeling better today xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Hi girls, met some mamas off natural mamas forum for a sling meet. Had an awesome day, one of the girls lent me one of her spare wraps until mine arrived so I happily pranced round ikea wearing saraya :)
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/cf74254e.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and my cramps have eased off too, thanks for the concern!!!


----------



## Embo78

Ey Eve!! That is an adorable pic ! Saraya is such a cutie pie.
So glad you're feeling better :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww thanks Em, it's not often I get one of us because I'm normally the one taking the pictures!


----------



## Embo78

Lol !! It's the same here. I'm always takin the pics too! :)


----------



## Embo78

Oooo I'm an apple pip !!


----------



## Pippin

Fab Eve, I have a Mia Tai Hawk which I adore. I plan on using it when this one comes along too and hopefully get away with not having to get a double buggy. I did however go to John Lewis today and fell in love with the iCandy Peach Blossom. It's nice but the price tag is like £1000!!! :shock: not sure we can stretch to that. Mum said she'd help with 'A' buggy but not sure she meant quite that much!!! lol

I've attached a very old picture, look how tired and different I look with longer hair lol.

edit: That's annoying the picture is portrait on my computer but this turns it sideways, hmmmm
 



Attached Files:







sling.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Embo78

Anyone else crying at X Factor ?? I'm such a soft arse!!!!

Love the pic pip! We want the iCandy too. Not sure we'll be getting it tho! X


----------



## Aaisrie

Aimee that's so cute. I always wore a stretchy wrap with saraya until she got too big so it's great to be wearing her again and how content she was, I was nearly in tears when she fell asleep!! 

Em I'm a raspberry but tomorrow I'll be a prune!!! (could do with prunes, the dulcoease are not stopping the horrendous constipation!!) not crying at xfactor just want to punch cher!


----------



## Embo78

Lol!! Cher is rather annoying but I'm not allowed to say that outloud here. My DD Abi LOVES her!!

I only got as far as a raspberry last time so I'll be over the moon if I'm saying I'm a prune in a few weeks!!!


----------



## Pippin

Hahahah do you know it took me a while to work out what you guys were talking about. it's the ticker, I had one with the one I lost and felt if I did again it might jinx it. Now I know I'm passed where I was I might go the full hog and get both.

Re X factor I've been crying at daft things all day but yes I want to punch Cher too in a virtual kinda way. She is very very annoying I have to say grrrrrrr so Eve I'm with you. Glad she is out now. I suppose Rebecca should win but I find her a bit samey after a while.


----------



## Pippin

I'm a raspberry too :yipee: when do we turn to a prune? I'm the other way at the moment, when I gotta go I gotta go. Was like that with Sam for a while too, then it changes late on. Still so chuffed I got put forward, I so expected to be put back :yipee:

Oh and I phoned my gp he's chasing the midwife as I still haven't heard. :growlmad:


----------



## SassyLou

Thanks Pippin for the link to join you all, sorry its taken a while. My 9 year old has been in hospital for surgery to both eyes, he's having to have eye drops and eye ointment every two hours even through the night so as you can imagine along with the normal pregnancy tiredness I'm absolutely shattered, although DH has been fantastic and has done a hell of a lot.

Anyway here I am 8 weeks and a bit pregnant, I'm due on the 20th July(ish) and I had a MMC in August. I'm sure everyone is the same, but, I'm worried about everything!!! They don't offer reassurance scans here, but I do have my first midwife appointment on Sunday the 19th December.

Good luck to everyone on here.


----------



## Pippin

SassyLou said:


> Thanks Pippin for the link to join you all, sorry its taken a while. My 9 year old has been in hospital for surgery to both eyes, he's having to have eye drops and eye ointment every two hours even through the night so as you can imagine along with the normal pregnancy tiredness I'm absolutely shattered, although DH has been fantastic and has done a hell of a lot.
> 
> Anyway here I am 8 weeks and a bit pregnant, I'm due on the 20th July(ish) and I had a MMC in August. I'm sure everyone is the same, but, I'm worried about everything!!! They don't offer reassurance scans here, but I do have my first midwife appointment on Sunday the 19th December.
> 
> Good luck to everyone on here.

Yay so glad you could come over and join us We are all very friendly in here and in exactly the same boat which is more than comforting I can say. I shall add you to the front page now. We are due one day apart how exciting. Wonder which one of us will go into labour first :yipee: (thinking ahead and being positive). I had a very successful scan btw on Thursday so very excited.


----------



## Embo78

Welcome SassyLou.

So sorry your boy is having to go through all that. It sounds horrendous.

Congrats on ur bfp. I too suffered a mmc at end of august :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Yes sorry didn't say before hope he recovers well and you get a good night sleep soon. Poor sausage must be hating it.


----------



## Aaisrie

Welcome, sorry your son is going through that my dad just had his 2nd cataract done and he found it hard so it must be really traumatic for such a young child

Aimee prune is 9 w I think, I don't have the ticker so I'm watching everyone elses! Raspberry is 8 w so im looking forward to being a prune tomorrow!! And the constipation seriously I am a recovering anorectic, after 14 yrs of not eaten I never had constipation this bad!!!!


----------



## Pippin

Prunes did help me when it was bad, you can get the juice too which is nice. Do I/Can I say well done for doing so well? I had one of my staff that also went through 20 years of anorexia and she has now been healthy for over 4 years so everyone is super pleased for her. We had a few bumpy years getting there but thankfully she is working really well with her plan.


----------



## Aaisrie

I believe you never really recover, it's an everyday struggle. I've been in recovery for about 2 yrs, I went into recovery about 6mo before we fell pregnant with saraya. It stole a lot of my life and the few pictures I have of myself scare me now because I look sooo old! I had a bmi of 12 at my worst and have come out the other side :) appreciate it Aimee, thank you


----------



## Aaisrie

This is me not even near my thinnest, I was more than a stone lighter than this at my lowest
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v689/lady_bug/guin3.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v689/lady_bug/dress2.jpg


----------



## Embo78

Oh my god eve. I'm so proud of you for tackling your illness. You are AMAZING! 

How did you do it? One day at a time? 

You look so poorly on those pics. Total opposite to the one with you and Saraya. X


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww thank you Em :) I still do it one day at a time. Most days I'm grand but I still have little habits like the only spoon I can use is a teaspoon, even in restaurants to eat my soup, but hey I can eat in a restaurant now!!!! Positivity all the way. My biggest fear was being sterile so being able to be pregnant is obviously a huge deal for me. The biggest difference jn the photos - I smile now, happiness :)


----------



## Embo78

You're an inspiration. 

You must be so relieved to be able to have babies. I know that fertility is one if the many things affected by anorexia. 

And you have such a GORGE smile too lol !!

Im telling you This pregnancy malarky is turning me into such a soppy cow!! I'm usually hard as nails :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol Em, it's been hard but I don't see myself as going through more than anyone else just different stuff really :) the fertility was the scary thing because I was so light for so long and have such a maternal instinct! I hate my smile LOL but it's nice to be able to! 

Aimee I was wrong!! Olive is 9w, prune is 10w and lime is 11w :)


----------



## Pippin

Aww hon, thanks for sharing the pictures and well done you look so much healthier and happier now, in contrast I've always been the complete opposite, very big! I was a size 26 but have managed to lose weight and stay at a size 20/22 since just before Sam. I really want to lose more but I got pregnant with Sam and it's stopped for a few years. After this one I'm going to get down to a 16 and then I'll be healthy. I'll never be really small as I'm 6 foot almost but I'm tired of being the Amazon women and won'y be I hope. 

I don't feel sick or pregnant today and I'm worrying. Please tell I'm being stupid. I tell so many women symptoms can come and go but I'm panicking!


----------



## Embo78

Pip, I'm the same. I'm a big momma !! Was a size 24, went down to 16 before my last bfp now I'm up to 18. I used food to "fix" myself after my mc so packed a few lbs back on!! After bubs is born, I want to go down to a size 14. I'm only 5 ft 4 tho. I don't wanna be a skinny minnie. I had that when I was younger. I was a size 8-10 when I got pregnant with Ella !!

DO NOT WORRY ABOUT YOUR SYMPTOMS GOING FOR A WHILE!!!! They'll be back before you know it !! Just close your eyes and think about your lil bubs. You were put forward chick. If there was something wrong I'm sure you'd have been put back. Sending big squidgy :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Exactly what Em said Aimee!!! You were put forward, my nausea tailed off a week ago!!! In saying that I'm feeling a bit icky today but not sick sick. But when mine tailed off I kept telling myself it's the placenta taking over!!!


----------



## Pippin

Thanks ladies I'm hoping it is the placenta. I'm sure it is as I'm sure it happened with Sam then it sorta came back in waves. Few days off and a few days on. Just worried as that's how the MMC started.

Em I put on a stone again after the mms but managed to lose 6lb just not the other 7 :dohh:

I feel like a new Avatar picture I'm going to find one on the net...


----------



## Aaisrie

Aimee who cares about a few lbs, trust me it ain't worth it!!! I went from 7.5 stone prepregnancy with saraya to 11.5 while pregnant to 10.5 after I had her!!! I'm now about 8.5 but not because I tried to lose, your body will sort itself naturally


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sorry guys, I haven't been around much. This wedding has been super stressing me out!

Just a little update - my nausia has been gone for a week! But I still randomly throw up. I am still tired and my tummy is massive! There is a constant heavy pressure in my pelvis and baby must be getting ready to pop out of there! I feel so pregnant now and really look it, I must have so much fluid.

I got my 16 week anomaly scan through for the 28 jan, together with my gestational diabetes test. That is going to be one hell of a stressful scan, even though I know they won't really be able to tell much. I should have another dating scan in a few weeks too. 

So how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea your scan is on my 29th birthday so I think that'll make it lucky!!!!!

My nausea had gone for a week too except it returned today, hoping it's not here tomorrow!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Good Morning Ladies!!!!
Our first midwife appointment is today @ 10am.....think i told you all it was tomorrow, the 14th?
I'm up early and excited....
Wish us luck!!!!
xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> Emmea your scan is on my 29th birthday so I think that'll make it lucky!!!!!
> 
> My nausea had gone for a week too except it returned today, hoping it's not here tomorrow!!

It is my 29th in feb:( it is a horrible age lol!

I really don't want my nausia back!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> Emmea your scan is on my 29th birthday so I think that'll make it lucky!!!!!
> 
> My nausea had gone for a week too except it returned today, hoping it's not here tomorrow!!




LittleGriffin said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!!!
> Our first midwife appointment is today @ 10am.....think i told you all it was tomorrow, the 14th?
> I'm up early and excited....
> Wish us luck!!!!
> xx

Good luck today!


----------



## Pippin

Morning. No more nausea for me either so far today, well a tinge but nothing drastic, fingers crossed it stays that way. I've had a word with myself and until proven otherwise everything is fine!!!!! :rofl: 

Trousers are very tight I might have to take the back out. My bum is way bigger than my waist so I normally take a triangle shape in at the back. Eeeek and these are my old 'bigger' trousers. Oh boy

Emmea are you getting excited yet or just super stressed about the wedding?

*By the way ladies I think someone at work has cottoned on I use this site can you call me Pip again just in case she sees this. I really don't want her finding me here just yet if you know what I mean. This is our little space I want to feel safe saying stuff. Thanks girs  At least you know who I am *


----------



## Aaisrie

Of course pip! Love the new avatar, I have a tee similar from when I was pregnant with saraya, it says "Geek Inside" inside the pentium logo :) I'm totally proud of my geekness!!
Good luck for your appt Caroline!
Emmea glad your nausea is still gone

AFM not as bad as I was yesterday but still not great... Supposed to be going to get new tyres on my car... Eugh


----------



## Embo78

No worries pip. I've been back n edited my other posts too! Think I got em all.

I'm feeling so horrible today. Exhausted and nauseous. I've been in the toilet wretching, but nothing comes up but loads of saliva.
People are being really horrible to me at work as well. Usually wouldn't bother me but I've almost been in tears 4 times today!!!

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Em you want me to come beat them?? I'm lying on the sofa trying to top the world from spinning


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> Morning. No more nausea for me either so far today, well a tinge but nothing drastic, fingers crossed it stays that way. I've had a word with myself and until proven otherwise everything is fine!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Trousers are very tight I might have to take the back out. My bum is way bigger than my waist so I normally take a triangle shape in at the back. Eeeek and these are my old 'bigger' trousers. Oh boy
> 
> Emmea are you getting excited yet or just super stressed about the wedding?
> 
> *By the way ladies I think someone at work has cottoned on I use this site can you call me Pip again just in case she sees this. I really don't want her finding me here just yet if you know what I mean. This is our little space I want to feel safe saying stuff. Thanks girs  At least you know who I am *

Haha - I eyed up my maternity combats from last time this morning, and the belly band. I wear a lot of hipsters and the ones which were a good fit a month ago won't do up any more. I am pleased though - just not about looking fat at the wedding.

I am through super stressing now. I had a major panic Saturday night and my parents had to come and stay the night as they were so worried. My oh stuffed up the finances and I nearly had to call it all off.

I am calmer now and sleep us getting disturbed by excitement, from me and Tom. It dawned on me today that the house needs to be done ready for family staying!

Was wearing in my shoes today and my god they are going to hurt on the day - they are mega high!

9 sleeps!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi all,
midwife went well, gave us loads of info and coupons for free stuff etc.
Went through all our details and made up my maternity notes. She says she is going to book our scan for ASAP but seeing as its xmas in 2 weeks she presumes it will be sometime early January.
On the bad side though i have had an upset stomach this afternoon....not pregnancy, i mean the other end!!! (oh, the shame!) so now i have a hot water bottle and feel like crap!
The midwife tells me i am leaving it too long in between meals, so my blood sugar is dropping too low and thats why i feel horrid and sick all day.
Waiting for the OH to come home from work now so i can have a cuddle...
Hope everyone else is ok...
Caroline. x


----------



## LittleGriffin

Oh.....
And i have been put back 2 days so i wont be 7 weeks until friday, instead of wednesday!!
Oh well, at least i will be 8 weeks on xmas eve....how cute!!!! x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Glad it went well littlegriffin

I go too long between meals too and I get really weak and sick because of it. It isn't easy when food is the last thing you want! I hope you feel better soon x


----------



## LittleGriffin

Just updating....
Had my hug plus some chips and beans and feel a lot better!
Still VERY sheepish though as I knew I wasn't eating often enough...God, I felt so awful but at least it means I'll never let it happen again!!!


----------



## Pippin

Ahhh am I the only one that hasn't heard from the midwife. I'll be 9 weeks Thursday and I'm starting to worry. Have already phone the doctor but I bet I end up missing my 12 week scan like last time and have to go private again!!!! AHHHHHH rant over.

Thanks for understanding about the name ladies, I'm glad you know it though as I want you too :winkwink: Work was crap today, sickness was back and I shouted at my year 11's. I feel bad but they have an exam after Christmas and today was their last lesson I could help them and they were rubbish. They cam in joking and then were really silly half way through so I let rip. Think I shocked them a bit as I never normally shout and don't normally have too. I just walked out at the end of the lesson and I regret it now, I should have made a mends but I sank to their level, bahhhhh

My god I am ranting tonight aen't I. Maybe I'll feel better after.

Glad you like the avatar I thought it was funny, I'd like a Mac one as I use mac's mainly but this will do. Maybe I'll make one myself.

Emmea 9 sleeps how exciting, I'm excited for you :yipee:

LG glad it went well hon, she's right about the blood sugar I'm the same too although now I have to be careful what I eat as unhealthy is worse than healthy. Hard when you are on the run and need something quick.

Embo I'll come with Eve and beat them up too :growlmad: Sorry you are getting sick but it must feel reasurring:hugs:

........And breath Pip *sigh*....... :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

LittleGriffin said:


> Just updating....
> Had my hug plus some chips and beans and feel a lot better!
> Still VERY sheepish though as I knew I wasn't eating often enough...God, I felt so awful but at least it means I'll never let it happen again!!!

Glad you feel better hon, men are good sometimes aren't they. Specially after Chips and Beans, yummy, I fancy that now!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aww pip - sorry you had a rubbish day. I don't know how you stay so calm. I keep shouting at Tom and poppy and then having to apologise. I have a very short fuse at the moment.


----------



## Embo78

Hey girls. Do any of you remember having bad cramps at my stage. I've not felt anything for about a week now but tonight it's come back. It's not so bad it's taking my breath away but v v noticeable. 

9 Sleeps Emmea how exciting!

Caroline, I really want chips and beans now!! So glad your appt went well. 

Pip and Eve thanks for your offers !!lol!! might take you up on that hehe!

Pip, don't worry too much about shouting at the kids. If they're anything like my sullen teenagers, they prob deserved it lol. My girls are 14 and 13 and just turning into those teenagers. The younger one is actually worse, Ella will still have a cuddle with me. When her friends aren't over of course !!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Hello all! Glad we are all getting on ok, littlegriffin glad the midwife went well. 

Pip, I have my first Doctor appointment on thurs, she will then refer me to the midwife. I'm 7 weeks today, don't think I'll have any chance of an early scan. 

I'm panicking a bit at the mo, other than fatigue, sore cha chas when I take my bra off and bloating I have no symptoms, I didn't have any with my son either, had ms with the last pregnancy and that ended badly so I just don't know, it's so hard to stay calm! I wish I had an ultrasound machine at home! 

x


----------



## Embo78

Hi Barbiebaby. 

I was reading up on my old posts yesterday from when I was pregnant last time and I was soooo ill. Had really bad nausea and I still had a mc. I'm trying so hard to just stay positive and think what will be will be. There's nothing I can do to stop it so I just need to relax. My oh said I'm MUCH calmer and relaxed with this pregnancy and I agree. I think it's because I just didn't know what to expect with a mc last time. It was fear of the unknown, coupled with the fact that we wanted our child so much and we had tried for 11 months to conceive. I really was a walking wreck. Plus I took a LOT of time off work and had 3 weeks annual leave. I know now this was not good for my state of mind. I'd just sit at home all day on my own, on bnb or googling, doing my own head in!! 
Now I'm distracted at work, I'm exhausted and the smells on the ward make me heave (sprouts today on the lunch trolleys ewwww!) but my days are going so much quicker.


----------



## Barbiebaby

Sprouts! Eurghhh! They make me want to heave at the best of times! 

Trying to be positive as I can, we don't talk about blip much at home, I think for fear of it going wrong. Isn't it awful, I don't want to have any doubt in my mind that my baby is anything but ok in there. 

My name's Carly by the way. 

x


----------



## Embo78

Do you know what Carly, I think I remember you were called Carly from the March Mummies thread ! My names Emily but everyone calls me Em or Emi.

My n my OH don't speak much about my lil sprout. One of the reasons is cos we haven't told anyone, including the children, we don't want them getting their hopes up. Although, DF nearly slipped up last night, caught himself just in time, DD didn't cotton on tho. He txt me minutes later saying "DOH!!!!" and he thought I'd be the one to let it slip. I'm a TERRIBLE secret keeper heehhe!


----------



## Aaisrie

I think I'm coming down with something. Have a bit of a temperature, running hot and cold, sore throat and feeling totally sick and stuffy :(

Sorry for being a moaning minnie I just ache from one end to the other :( how's everyone else today?


----------



## Barbiebaby

I'm a terrible secret keeper too, and incredibly impatient! Think that's an Aries trait though. I've only told my Mum, and my best friend guessed as she asked me a couple of times if I had any 'news' and I just ignored the question! Well, I didn't want to lie. x


----------



## Embo78

Oh yes, of course I told my mum. 

I poas, came down stairs and stood at the back door. It'd been snowing so it was really bright outside, I watched as the pink line slowly appeared on my FRER and was in absolute SHOCK. What's the first thing I did:??? Rang my mummy hehehe!!

Hope you're ok Eve. It's horrible being poorly whilst pregnant, can't even have a hot toddy lol xx sending :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Embo - I was in a lot of pain with this and Tom up to 7 weeks. The cramps were really really bad and made me cry! I hope yours go soon


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Em. I have to admit I've been a little worried tonight about how strong they are but they've eased off a little now.


----------



## Embo78

Oh yes and I wanted to thank you. Without your siggy I would never have known how important folic acid was before pregnancy. I know it's advised but I didn't realise that damage can be done so early on in a pregnancy


----------



## Emmea12uk

Thank you for the thank you! Not enough people know. This country is too busy telling everyone to stop drinking and smoking to warn them of folic acid. Every other country sticks it in the bread!

I am looking forward to stopping mine in 12 weeks! I take a massive dose with two other horse pill vitamins designed to prevent ntds. Fingers crossed they do the trick. I have to admit I am very nervous.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Just noticed my ticker!! 10 weeks tomorrow!! Yay!


----------



## Embo78

You're bound to be nervous, totally natural hunny.

YAY Happy ten weeks :)


----------



## sequeena

AF style aching has returned as has the mega bloat. Uterus must be growing again :)


----------



## Amygdala

Hey everyone!
Sorry for the radio silence on my part. I seem to spend most of my time either completely shattered or trying not to be sick. I'm not complaining though, I'll take all the symptoms I can get.

Emmea, I was wondering: Are you going to stop FA completely at 12 weeks? Or are you just going down to a lower dose? I'm on (a self-prescribed) 5mg at the moment, on the basis of better safe than sorry, as we don't know what was wrong with our first little bean. I'm a bit nervous about stopping FA although I know that in 3rd tri it can do more damage than good... Currently I'm thinking I might phase it out in 2nd tri.

Embo, glad to hear your cramps have eased off. I was told last time that pains are usually nothing to worry about, as long as they're not accompanied by blood. So try not to worry too much.


----------



## LittleGriffin

I take 5mg of folic acid too....although this has been prescribed by the doctor as I have coeliac disease and therefore my body doesn't absorb vitamins etc properly. 
The doctor said to stop them at 12 weeks though...


----------



## Emmea12uk

I am on a clinical trial and they cut me off at 12 weeks. I will continue with a prenatal though, containing a tiny dose.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Why is has my ticker gone down?!? It should be 10 weeks.


----------



## Embo78

It says 10 weeks hun :)


----------



## Emmea12uk

Ugh... Today is a bad day. I am so sick and my head is pounding - I took painkillers and they came back, so now I have to live with the pain:(

Just a moan. I want to go to bed:(


----------



## Pippin

:hi: ladies.

Can't remember what I've just read from you all. :hi: anyway :dohh: my memory is shocking. I had strong cramps too Embo so try not to worry.

Emmea 10 weeks congratulations on another week gone by. Isn't time flying! It's crazy I'll be 9 weeks thursday eeeek!

Amy glad you are sick :haha: always a good sign. Mine comes and goes during the day now rather than just constant and nasty.


----------



## Aaisrie

Hope the cramps ease Em and the pain emmea

Trying to type this before my next vomiting session... Not pregnancy related... Think I have flu. Chills, achey bones, temperature, vomiting diarrhoea ( at the same time which was horrendous), can't keep anything down, not even water :(


----------



## sequeena

7 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi ladies,
does anyone feel a little down in the dumps?
I feel like all i do is eat, sleep and go to the toilet!!!
I feel sick in the morning, so don't do anything, tired in the afternoon, so don't do anything, perk up for a bit and get some jobs done and by the time my OH gets home from work i'm knackered again!!!
Cant be much fun for him coming home to me constantly saying 'i feel sick!'
I'm kind of wondering where all the fun has gone????


----------



## Embo78

Hi all.

Got a funny story for you all. I went to the loo this morning and horror ran through me when I saw coloured discharge. Shouted DF and he came in as I hysterically cried "what colour is that, what colour is that?" shoving the loo paper under his nose!! " that" he replied, "is ............... pee coloured " :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SassyLou

Hi everyone, sorry for the silence. I'm so tired from dealing with George and his eyes (thanks for the messages about him), we're still on two hourly drops and ointment even at night, so completely exhausted.

I've had a particularly sicky two days, I've had to play the piano for an infant school nativity this afternoon, I don't know how I got through it, almost asked for a bucket to put at the side of the piano. I feel so bad, I hit so many wrong notes. I've got to go back and do second performance in a while :sick:

I've just been catching up on everyones posts, its lovely reading everything you all write xxx


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Hope the cramps ease Em and the pain emmea
> 
> Trying to type this before my next vomiting session... Not pregnancy related... Think I have flu. Chills, achey bones, temperature, vomiting diarrhoea ( at the same time which was horrendous), can't keep anything down, not even water :(

Hope you feel better soon love :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks pip, just checking in while I'm in that "just puked so feel slightly better momentarily" phase... I'm literally exhausted still not keeping anything down :( had to get Patricia to come look after saraya today, I'm not a good sick person :(


----------



## Barbiebaby

Embo78 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Got a funny story for you all. I went to the loo this morning and horror ran through me when I saw coloured discharge. Shouted DF and he came in as I hysterically cried "what colour is that, what colour is that?" shoving the loo paper under his nose!! " that" he replied, "is ............... pee coloured " :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

That made me laugh! The dog just woke up and looked at me like I'm crazy!


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Thanks pip, just checking in while I'm in that "just puked so feel slightly better momentarily" phase... I'm literally exhausted still not keeping anything down :( had to get Patricia to come look after saraya today, I'm not a good sick person :(

:hug:


----------



## Pippin

Just got back from work so I am knackered. Celebration of achievement evening where we give prizes to the kids, thankfully it wasn't as long as it has been in the past but still boring.....Zzzzzzz :sleep:


----------



## SassyLou

Pippin said:


> Just got back from work so I am knackered. Celebration of achievement evening where we give prizes to the kids, thankfully it wasn't as long as it has been in the past but still boring.....Zzzzzzz :sleep:

Don't ya just love it!!!

I'm so glad I gave up on the 'proper' job bit. I just do freelance in various schools now so don't often get ropped in for all the other stuff and of course I can say no :happydance:

Hope everyone's ok this morning xxx


----------



## Embo78

Good morning everyone.

I'm absolutely petrified. Rang epau and they've booked me in 2 weeks tomorrow for my scan. I'm trying to breathe but I keep feeling like I'm gonna have a panic attack. Please stick little bean x


----------



## Pippin

Awww that is good news Em. I'm sure it'll all be fine and you'll see beany in there jumping around. You'll be the same gestation that I was when I went in. Wish my epu would have given me one rather than having to pay.

Wish my midwife would ring./........ getting really worried now.


----------



## Embo78

I just can't stop worrying. I'm in such a mess today. I'm even considering leaving work. I just don't know whether I've got the strength to deal with bad news. 
Help me girls!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Em! Why the panic? What is wrong? 

Hope you are ok


----------



## Embo78

There's nothing physically wrong. It's just my head!! Booking my scan has made me re live the nightmare. It just keeps going round and round my head. I'm doing my own head in!! Been crying at work. I'm just hating it there at the moment. I'm doing the work of two people cos the other receptionist I work with is a lazy BITCH!!!! I had stomach pains at one point cos the manager had me running all over the hospital. I'm having a terrible day :(


----------



## Pippin

:hug: em


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Pip.

I'm a lot better now. Got home in a right state. Gav had my pj's and fluffy pink blanky ready for me BLESS !! Fire on, drink of fizzy water and bowl of celebrations hehe!! God I love him !! He's making tea now cos he's putting his foot down apparently and I need to rest lol !!

How's everyone else? Hope Eve's feeling a bit better today. Emmea, are you keeping calm bout the wedding? 
Pip, can't believe midwife still hasn't called. Maybe you should call them.

Hope all you other lovely ladies are all good :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Pippin said:


> Awww that is good news Em. I'm sure it'll all be fine and you'll see beany in there jumping around. You'll be the same gestation that I was when I went in. Wish my epu would have given me one rather than having to pay.
> 
> Wish my midwife would ring./........ getting really worried now.

I didn't know you wasn't offered a scan by the epau. When I went in for my ERPC, the nurse said "when you get pregnant again just give us a call and we'll book you in for an early scan" I just thought that's what happened every where. It must have something to do with where you live etc. 

I'm glad we haven't had to pay for a private scan, we're skint cos of Christmas lol !!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Glad you feel better em. Just think when you tell the lazy cow you are pregnant, she will have to do twice the work. You really shouldn't get stressed at work if someone isn't pulling their weight, then you don't need to do it for them. There has to be a way you can outsmart her into looking a fool!

I am now relaxed about the wedding! I paid all the big bills today, and picked up my dress. I am very pleased with it! I feel like a fairy princess lol. And in those killer heels, I look talk enough to not look so plump! AND my boobs shrunk back down so I won't be walking down the isle after my monstrous ff's busting out.

Don't be too worried pip about the mw. They at not supposed to call you until 10 weeks if you have had a child before without complications. It probably just means they are busy in your area.

I am due my 12 week scan in two weeks, but nothing is booked yet! I bet it late because of Christmas:(


----------



## Aaisrie

Sorry I haven't read, really bad Internet, rushed to hospital this morning. So dehydrated from puking and keeping nothing down I couldn't even give a urine sample. I'm nearly finished my 2nd iv and they've said they're running them 24hrs. Dr said shed try and get me a scan before I go once I'm a bit better. Ketones +4 at last check :s
PRAY!!!


----------



## Embo78

HOly crap Eve, you're really suffering. I'm so sorry you're going through all this sweetie.

Hope the scan goes well. Keep us updated. Sending big :hug:


----------



## Aaisrie

It's sucking majorly, I can get 1bar of 3G on occasion so if I don't reply it's because of that. I'm in a side room because of the risk of swine flu although I think it's regular flu. I'm just glad I'm not as sick today. I was so weak this morning and I'm just worried about Noodle. They're putting the fluids in really fast, monitoring input output. So far I've given them a dribble so they could check the ketones plus with chris being OCD I've been looking after myself, cleaning my own sick bucket etc he wouldn't even touch me and slept in the living room last night so been really lonely but glad to have someone looking after me now!! Hopefully get home tomorrow and hopefully Noodle fights this out!
Miss you all!!


----------



## Embo78

Oh chicken that sounds awful. Can't believe you're in hospital alone. Oh no, you're not alone.... you have noodle !!

Atleast you get to see your lil noodle :hug:


----------



## Aaisrie

I hope so!! It'd make me feel better to know he's alive after all this! I'm less alone here than at home!
X


----------



## Embo78

I think he'll be just fine and dandy, especially now you're getting fluids in. Thinking bout you.


----------



## Pippin

Awww Eve honey you really are in the wars. It's probably flu and morning sickness combined as I felt worse when this cold hit me, now it's going I feel much better most of the time. Hope you feel better soon lovely, thinking of you. Can't wait for you to get a scan though, that has to be one good thing coming out of it. Rest up honey and you aren't lonely you have us :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Emmea you sound like you are getting really excited, we are for you. Hope you can post us a few pictures afterwards. So exciting, I love weddings especially since I got married myself I realise what they mean now. How many sleeps now????

As for me no sea bands today and no nausea apart from a little bit but boobs defo changing, more deep aching over lunchtime so ordered a few bras and keeping my fingers crossed I get to use them.


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks pip, I don't even think ms is doin it!! The dr had said anyone else with the same thing would probably have a bad cold but because pregnancy supresses your immune system it affects us a million tines worse!! On my third bag now and managed to eat a piece of toast and tea!!! Forcefed by the nurses lol


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> Sorry I haven't read, really bad Internet, rushed to hospital this morning. So dehydrated from puking and keeping nothing down I couldn't even give a urine sample. I'm nearly finished my 2nd iv and they've said they're running them 24hrs. Dr said shed try and get me a scan before I go once I'm a bit better. Ketones +4 at last check :s
> PRAY!!!

Really hope you are ok!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> Emmea you sound like you are getting really excited, we are for you. Hope you can post us a few pictures afterwards. So exciting, I love weddings especially since I got married myself I realise what they mean now. How many sleeps now????
> 
> As for me no sea bands today and no nausea apart from a little bit but boobs defo changing, more deep aching over lunchtime so ordered a few bras and keeping my fingers crossed I get to use them.

Excited !! Only 6 sleeps left. Nothing left to do really apart from find new underwear and do the favours! 

Tom is in for a general anaesthetic and ct tomorrow, and a few ultrasounds and clinics next week and we are done! Yay!


----------



## SassyLou

Emmea12uk said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't read, really bad Internet, rushed to hospital this morning. So dehydrated from puking and keeping nothing down I couldn't even give a urine sample. I'm nearly finished my 2nd iv and they've said they're running them 24hrs. Dr said shed try and get me a scan before I go once I'm a bit better. Ketones +4 at last check :s
> PRAY!!!
> 
> Really hope you are ok!!Click to expand...

Me too, get better soon :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea HotMilk underwear is amazing. It's maternity/nursing which is sexy. I have a few pairs from when I wad pregnant with saraya and already have them on theyre so comfortable and although not the cheapest I recommend them 100% the pants are cut low for your bump too!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

I have a set too! I only discovered them this time round. I will def be getting more. They are so cute! 

Thank you


----------



## Aaisrie

I need to get more, practically lived in them until saraya was 7 mo lol

4th iv still going through, slower than the first 3 so I'm thinking that's a good sign!

Hope everyone is well
X


----------



## Emmea12uk

4th!? Crikey - you are going to wee for England!


----------



## Embo78

I'm not so good today girls. Did my last digi this am and it's still saying 2-3 at 5+5. Surely it should say 3+. I'm so scared cos my symptoms are clearing up. Not looking good is it??

Glad you're feeling a tiny bit better Eve :)


----------



## LittleGriffin

Embo - 
i think in theory the digi should say 3+ but when i saw my MW on Monday she told me a story of 1 of her women who had 2-3 on her digi and when she was assessed she was 16 weeks pregnant!!!! My MW said the digi's are good but can be very inaccurate at times....i wouldn't worry....keep positive for the bean!!!
Sending you much love. xx


----------



## Pippin

Stop peeing on sticks Em!!!! You'll drive yourself crazy, if you look at how hormones rise the level differ so much between person to person. The only thing you can do is wait for the scan hon. You're not bleeding or cramping are you and they are the first signs normally. :hug:


----------



## Pippin

Look week 5 you can still only noramlly have a small amount of the hormone. You might be right hon but then again you might be wrong. Try not to guess what you can't know. xxxxxxxx

Week since last menstrual period began
Amount of hC in mIU/ml

3
5 - 50 (less than 5 means you are not pregnant)

4
5 - 426

5
19 - 7,340

6
1,080 - 56,500

7-8
7,650 - 229,000

9-12*
25,700 - 288,000


----------



## Pippin

Ohhhhh I'm an Olive now :happydance:9 Weeks. Sickness is going too for me. I haven't got bands on again today and only felt slightly sick after dinner last night. Maybe this is a boy after all. :haha:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Caroline and pip.

Those numbers have made me feel so much better pip.
Im gonna hold onto that. My gut is telling me everythings ok but my loss forces me to try to protect myself. 

PAL is sooooo hard :(


----------



## Emmea12uk

Embo78 said:


> I'm not so good today girls. Did my last digi this am and it's still saying 2-3 at 5+5. Surely it should say 3+. I'm so scared cos my symptoms are clearing up. Not looking good is it??
> 
> Glad you're feeling a tiny bit better Eve :)

 Thought 2-3 actually meant 5-6?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh guys, I am having a bad day:( i have to get up in the night to do tom's ness and things and then I had to get up 2 hours early to take him to hospital for his anaesthetic. After 13:00 we came home and I couldn't keep my eyes open. I needed to just pass out. Tom was tired too but he refused to nap and we have been at war for hour. I am so angry and tired and sick and ge is just being unbelievably naughty... I need to pass out. How am I going to cope with two on top of tom's extra needs and on my own? Maybe this was a mistake


----------



## Pippin

Not a mistake Emmea, remember being pregnant is so different to how we feel normally and you've been in first tri for almost two trimesters so it's bound to feel hard right now. First tri is the worst remember for weird emotions and physical differences. Stay strong you'll be fine. Off days will be hard but they don't last forever. :hug:

The wedding has to have you on edge too so hang tight. Are you going on a honeymoon?


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh emmea so sorry you're having such a hard day. You know when these days come round we all think that, we all feel beaten but everything you have said proves what an amazing mother you are and how you cope with things so well!!! I know how hard it is but you can do it
<3
well I'm hoping to get home tomorrow, my ketones were still +4 this morning so I worked really hard trying to drink (after the wonderful nurse gave me an anti sickness tablet!) and got my ketones down to 0 still not 100% but sooooo much better! They were meant to put bag 6 up but he dr was so impressed he said he'd monitor me on oral fluids so I've still got the venflon in my arm but I'm not hooked up to anything AND I even ate dinner!!!!
Love all you girls for the support and Em I'm gonna come over there and kick your butt for poas!!!!!


----------



## Pippin

GLAD to hear you are getting better hon, when are they scanning you?


----------



## Embo78

Well I've just got back from the hospital. 

Had really really bad pains in work, so bad I cried my eyes out. They sent me to urgent care and was seen 2 hours later, doc was concerned about ectopic so sent me to the EPAU which has now moved about a half hr drive away pah!! So glad Gav came home from work to be with me. Anyway, I was scanned and all was seen was the sac (possibly, the nurse said) What do you all think about that? I thought I would've seen a yolk and small fetal pole. I wasn't expecting a heartbeat so early but I'm upset there was only a sac. Couldn't totally rule out ectopic but she said it's looking good. They've taken my bloods and they're to be repeated on Saturday and I'll get the results Saturday night. I"m feeling so emotional right now. So down hearted. I have that horrible sinking feeling that things are going to go wrong for us again. 

Honest opinions girls, I'm struggling with this.


----------



## Barbiebaby

I'm sure everything is fine, I think it is still too early to see anything at the mo, you could've implanted later than thought, I think you'll be fine, I know it's so so so hard not to worry but stress will not help at all. I have faith it will all be ok and I'm thinking of you Em. x


----------



## SassyLou

Embo78 said:


> Well I've just got back from the hospital.
> 
> Had really really bad pains in work, so bad I cried my eyes out. They sent me to urgent care and was seen 2 hours later, doc was concerned about ectopic so sent me to the EPAU which has now moved about a half hr drive away pah!! So glad Gav came home from work to be with me. Anyway, I was scanned and all was seen was the sac (possibly, the nurse said) What do you all think about that? I thought I would've seen a yolk and small fetal pole. I wasn't expecting a heartbeat so early but I'm upset there was only a sac. Couldn't totally rule out ectopic but she said it's looking good. They've taken my bloods and they're to be repeated on Saturday and I'll get the results Saturday night. I"m feeling so emotional right now. So down hearted. I have that horrible sinking feeling that things are going to go wrong for us again.
> 
> Honest opinions girls, I'm struggling with this.

Oh bless you, there's a woman in first trimester who had the same thing a 5 weekish scan, been re-scanned and everythings ok. I think her posts still there if you want to read it xxx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks girls. I'm seriously considering taking down my tickers. I'm so mad at myself for letting myself get excited about this. Nothing is ever straight forward in my world. I know I'm feeling sorry for myself but I just don't care. I keep trying to be positive but I just can't. If I'm proved wrong I'll be so over the moon. I'll know on Saturday night anyway after I get my results :(


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> Not a mistake Emmea, remember being pregnant is so different to how we feel normally and you've been in first tri for almost two trimesters so it's bound to feel hard right now. First tri is the worst remember for weird emotions and physical differences. Stay strong you'll be fine. Off days will be hard but they don't last forever. :hug:
> 
> The wedding has to have you on edge too so hang tight. Are you going on a honeymoon?

I have short patience at the best of time, but I am just worn out. He continued to be naughty all day but thankfully went to sleep at 5! He is normally as good as gold.

I think everything is getting on top of me. I am not having a honeymoon:( can't afford it.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Embo78 said:


> Well I've just got back from the hospital.
> 
> Had really really bad pains in work, so bad I cried my eyes out. They sent me to urgent care and was seen 2 hours later, doc was concerned about ectopic so sent me to the EPAU which has now moved about a half hr drive away pah!! So glad Gav came home from work to be with me. Anyway, I was scanned and all was seen was the sac (possibly, the nurse said) What do you all think about that? I thought I would've seen a yolk and small fetal pole. I wasn't expecting a heartbeat so early but I'm upset there was only a sac. Couldn't totally rule out ectopic but she said it's looking good. They've taken my bloods and they're to be repeated on Saturday and I'll get the results Saturday night. I"m feeling so emotional right now. So down hearted. I have that horrible sinking feeling that things are going to go wrong for us again.
> 
> Honest opinions girls, I'm struggling with this.

Calm down - the exact same thing happened to me with Tom, at five weeks they couldn't even find him on scan or laparoscopy, but at 6 they found the sac just like that.

I ain't over. Stop stressing, you will make it all so much worse.


----------



## sequeena

Embo keep the faith hun, you are still only 5 weeks :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Ditto what others have said, so many posts in first tri say nothing was seen at 5 weeks and then two weeks later there is a baby and a HB. In fact there is one I remember from yesterday and all is well. Of course there is a small chance but then if you were slow for your numbers to rise then the sack would be slower to grow which means you won't see anything just yet as it's too early. I wish you hadn't gone you are just going to worry yourself now. The sonograph sounds like she thought it was all fine and you have to hold onto that hon :hugs: When are you going back?


----------



## Pippin

Emmea12uk said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Not a mistake Emmea, remember being pregnant is so different to how we feel normally and you've been in first tri for almost two trimesters so it's bound to feel hard right now. First tri is the worst remember for weird emotions and physical differences. Stay strong you'll be fine. Off days will be hard but they don't last forever. :hug:
> 
> The wedding has to have you on edge too so hang tight. Are you going on a honeymoon?
> 
> I have short patience at the best of time, but I am just worn out. He continued to be naughty all day but thankfully went to sleep at 5! He is normally as good as gold.
> 
> I think everything is getting on top of me. I am not having a honeymoon:( can't afford it.Click to expand...

We are going to have bad days that's for sure but tomorrow is another day and hold onto that :hugs: Like you said he's normally good as gold so it'll be a while till her has another off day :hug:

We couldn't afford a HM straight away either. We went away the following year which was amazing as it spread it out over a long time.


----------



## Aaisrie

Hopefully tomorrow before I go home!! Unless were snowed in!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Sorry for that random post, I refreshed the page but hospital reception is still not playing ball!!
Em listen to what everyone has said - you only have to look at a page of posts in first tri to see 10 posts saying they couldn't see anything and I know saying this probably males no difference because in your mind you're doing replays but look at the support you have given the rest of us over the last few weeks and you've told us to keep our chin up and it'll all be okay. It's time to give yourself advice and trust it, allow yourself to be happy for this pregnancy and enjoy every second
X


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi ladies....
I'm quite excited today....going to OH's xmas party later and get dressed up for the first time since we found out i was pregnant. Trying to figure out what to wear though, normally i'm a size 8 but my belly is so bloated i have had to buy some size 10 leggings already!!!! All my dresses etc are 8's though and i have got to somehow not let anybody catch on!!!! It will be weird not having a drink for the first time while out also....better get used to it though eh?!?

Does anyone else feel uncomfortable in your normal clothes...i get pain when something is over my stomach like leggings etc????

Hope your feeling a little better today Em....keep your chin up, i'm thinking of you.
xx


----------



## LittleGriffin

P.S - 

Wooooooooooo Hoooooooooooo!!!!!!!
7 weeks today!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Pippin

LittleGriffin said:


> P.S -
> 
> Wooooooooooo Hoooooooooooo!!!!!!!
> 7 weeks today!!!!!!!!! xx

:yipee: :wohoo: have fun at the party!


*As for me*
My last day of work at school for Christmas, yayyyyyy! 12:30 mince pies and goodbyes. Yes!

Bad news is it's Sam's childminders (one of them) last day today as she has cervical cancer, :cry: I'm so sad for her she's going back home for an operation. She is so lovely we will all miss her expecially Sam. How I'm not going to cry tonight I don't know. I also have to go the hospital on the 29th to have a look at my cervix. I had borderline results of my smear and they found a spot but could biopsy it at the time as I was pregnant with the one I lost. Then I rearranged the appointment to have the biopsy but now I'm pregnant again. They want to have another look anyway just to see what's happening. She said she'd sdo a smear as I'd be 11 weeks but I'm worried about the risk. She mentioned there was some but I need to talk to her more in detail on the day. I'm worrying as the baby stopped growing a few days after I went last time so I'm nervous it was the colcoscopy that killed the last one. They say there isn't any harm in having a look but you do wonder.


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm freeee, well kinda! I've my discharge papers, some anti emetics and my beautiful tearworthy scan pic!!!! Noodle is measuring bang on dates at 9 +5 today, will upload a pic later because the reception here is too crap and it's failing! 

Sitting crying tears of happiness after seeing that wee heartbeat, bless him :) girls I am so damn happy right now!!!!!
Thanks again for the support through this week
X


----------



## Aaisrie

Baby Noodle measuring bang on date at 9 +5!!!
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/e2e9ab00.jpg


----------



## Embo78

Oh Eve that is so awesome. Such a cutie already !!

I'm ok today. Woke up in a really positive mood, slept 8 hours which was bliss as I've only been sleeping for a max of five each night. The nurse told me yesterday not to go in work today if I wasn't up to it but I felt ok, no more pains thank god. I'm glad I went into work. Everyone was in a really good mood and my mind has been occupied all day. 

Did a digi this am and it said 3+ so that's helped put my mind at rest. I've got to go and get my 2nd hcg test done tomorrow at 2 and I'll get the results tomorrow night. I'm very calm and optimistic and know that I'll be ok whatever the outcome. 

thanks for all your support girls, it's hard here as only Gav and my mum know I'm pregnant and Gav's not very good at all the preg talk and my mum just seems to talk about other stuff when I phone her. I don't think she wants to get attached either. She was so gutted when we lost our LO last time. 

Anyway I'm home now and off for nine glorious days. Christmas annual leave is ACE hehe!!


----------



## SassyLou

What a lovely scan picture Aaisrie, glad you've escaped hospital.

Pippin, I think its a personal decision on what to do with your cervix, but maybe as they were only borderline changes you could ask if its safe to leave the examination until after the baby. 

Embo78, glad you're feeling better today.

Well I think I've just made a huge mistake, had a really crap week what with George's eye op, he's still not very well. Stupidly left in laws babysitting on Wed while we went and finished xmas shopping, and of course they didn't take into account my poor boy can't close his eyes or blink and let him do really stupid dangerous stuff, luckily he was ok, but I was really stressed. Anyway just popped into work (I teach music at Georges primary school), to collect his school photo and some xmas cards he'd designed. Everyone was so nice asking about George, and commenting how tired I looked (well anyone would being pregnant and having to do 2 hourly eye drops on their son even at night), anyway I ended up sharing my news with most people. So much for waiting till we'd had the scan, now I'm worried that everything will go wrong and I'll have to tell everyone. I keep switching between trying to convince myself that I've had no bleeding, got really bad nausea and sickness. Last time I started spotting at 6/7 weeks and my sickness disappeared overnight at about 5 weeks, so surely everythings ok?!!! And then I keep thinking everythings got to go wrong. (sorry if this is a bit rambling) Then as DH just pointed out, why shouldn't you tell people, if you do loose the baby why should you be embarrassed or keep it a secret. Now I just wish I hadn't said anything, me and my big mouth!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Aaisrie I'm so pleased everything is ok with baby noodle, it's a great picture. x


----------



## Pippin

SassyLou don't worry I have to agree with your DH. I ended up telling everyone I had a miscarriage as I felt women don't talk about it enough. I've told quite a few people now as well, if something goes wrong I'm going to be upset anyway it means I have to tell more people but they were so supportive last time I'd do the same again if it happens again so don't worry. You'll be progressing fine I'm sure, after all you know how your body responds now to a MC and I think we just 'know'. I know I knew all was ok before my scan were as last time I felt edgy and had dreams of bleeding and had massive loss of symptoms. :hugs:

Embo so glad you got your 3+ honey. I have a feeling all will be ok :hugs:

As for me I have a friend to stay this weekend so popping on while she has a bath. Might not get on much but I'll check up on you all when I can.

MASSIVE :hug: to you all. xxxx


----------



## sequeena

I want to kill my animals!! I have no patience and they just won't BEHAVE :growlmad:


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Baby Noodle measuring bang on date at 9 +5!!!
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/e2e9ab00.jpg

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Aaisrie

I promise to catch up with you all real soon now I'm home. Hoping my new laptop charger will arrive before Christmas, I love my iPhone but I think I'm going cross eyed trying to use the Internet on it every day!!!
Thank you all for your lovely msgs and I'm sorry I haven't been able to support you this week
X


----------



## LittleGriffin

Aaisrie - 
Your scan pic is beautiful....i so cant wait to have mine!!!!


----------



## Embo78

Morning ladies.

I'm so nervous and scared about my results. 

We're setting off in an hour. Then we're going shopping to keep busy and I'll spend the rest of the afternoon wrapping presents.

I'm sure my lil sprout is trying to tell me everything is ok. I haven't felt nauseous all week but this morning I feel so sick !! 

Hope everyone else is enjoying their weekend so far x


----------



## Embo78

Just got back from hospital. My first hcg was 2579. Do any of you know whether I should've seen more at my ultrasound with numbers like that?? I thought that once the hcg got over 2000, a yolk sac at least, should be seen. I've tried to google it but I'm not getting anywhere with that. The only info I found was that over 2000, "something" should be seen, but it didn't clarify what!!


----------



## Amygdala

I wouldn't worry about that Embo! How much you can see on the scan depends on many things, not least of all on the quality of the equipment (how sensitive it is) and on the skill of the person using it. Please try not to worry, especially not over something as unpredictable as this. :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Amy. I'm ok but was just wondering. The nurse panicked me a bit cos she said a yolk sac should really have been seen with those levels!! Nice!! NOT!!

When I had my scan, the nurse said I'm very difficult to scan cos of the position of my uterous. Also she said I was absolutely full of gas and my bowel was full. She couldn't even get a pic of my ovaries because of this!!

I'll be getting a call from the hospital at tea time but they said if I haven't heard anything before 8 to give them a call. So I'll soon know xx


----------



## Pippin

Amygdala said:


> I wouldn't worry about that Embo! How much you can see on the scan depends on many things, not least of all on the quality of the equipment (how sensitive it is) and on the skill of the person using it. Please try not to worry, especially not over something as unpredictable as this. :hugs:

Yep ditto this hon, try not to panic or google!! :hug:


----------



## Embo78

:happydance: :happydance:

Anyway. Just on my way to bed and nurse called!! Gone from 2559 to 4554!!!!!! She said they're very happy with that cos they only look for 60% rise. I'm so happy. Thankyou for everything guys, I really appreciate all your support. Got to go for another scan on 29th December for another scan to see whether there's yolk sac and feral pole present.

I'm so happy. So is Gav. He's :happydance: all over the place !!!


----------



## sequeena

Yay Embo!! I'm gonna :happydance: with you! :D


----------



## Emmea12uk

Yay embo!!!!!! Great news ! Now you can enjoy Christmas :)


----------



## Pippin

Yay honey that's fab news :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Amygdala

Hooray for those numbers! :happydance:


----------



## SassyLou

:yipee:Fantastic


----------



## Pippin

How is everyone today. I'm feel super excited for us all today don't know why. Happy Christmas pregnant feeling :laugh2::dance::flasher:O:):D can't stop smiling!

Just had a hard weekend looking after one of my best friends who's having a tough time with her DH (possible split :nope: ). She spoilt me rotten buying me things when we went shopping but she found it quite hard keeping it together, felt a bit useless but gave a shoulder to cry on. She's not a baby person either so found Sam hard going I think. Not used to the noise and mess he makes. Battling her way home through the snow now so fingers crossed she gets home ok.


----------



## Pippin

Emmea how many days now?


----------



## SassyLou

I have my first midwife's appointment this afternoon, when I had my other boys you saw the midwife at your GPs so no appointments at weekends, now I'm seeing her at the children's centre, its all so strange. I just hope everything will be ok, I know she'll not be able to tell me that. I just keep thinking that my nausea is terrible and my boobs are really sore, surely that's a good sign. Does anyone know if symptoms always disappear/diminish in MMC's?

Speak to you all later xxx


----------



## LittleGriffin

Embo.....

Woooooooo Hooooooooooo!!!!!!

xx




"Noone else will ever know the strength of my love for you, after all, you're the only one who knows what my heart sounds like from the inside"


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> How is everyone today. I'm feel super excited for us all today don't know why. Happy Christmas pregnant feeling :laugh2::dance::flasher:O:):D can't stop smiling!
> 
> Just had a hard weekend looking after one of my best friends who's having a tough time with her DH (possible split :nope: ). She spoilt me rotten buying me things when we went shopping but she found it quite hard keeping it together, felt a bit useless but gave a shoulder to cry on. She's not a baby person either so found Sam hard going I think. Not used to the noise and mess he makes. Battling her way home through the snow now so fingers crossed she gets home ok.

I am good today! Keep randomly feeling bleugh but I am happy as I have loads of stretching pains and feel properly pregnant. I swear I sometimes feel like there us trapped butterfly in my tummy sometimes. Nearly 2nd tri!!

How are you feeling? Sorry to hear about your friend. I had a friend who split up with her partner when I was pregnant with Tom. It is so tough for them. I have some friends who aren't baby people too and it is so awkward being around them sometimes. I get a bit embarrassed. Especially when they vocally announce that Tom needs a change!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> Emmea how many days now?

Three!!! All I need to get is the rings, oh's jacket, a suspender belt and garter! Then I am done. I hope to get all that sorted tomorrow when we ate finished at hospital with Tom.

I managed to find a serious gorgeous night gown from hot milk. I am so in love with it! Can't wait to wear it in my wedding night!


----------



## Emmea12uk

SassyLou said:


> I have my first midwife's appointment this afternoon, when I had my other boys you saw the midwife at your GPs so no appointments at weekends, now I'm seeing her at the children's centre, its all so strange. I just hope everything will be ok, I know she'll not be able to tell me that. I just keep thinking that my nausea is terrible and my boobs are really sore, surely that's a good sign. Does anyone know if symptoms always disappear/diminish in MMC's?
> 
> Speak to you all later xxx

Good luck today! Mine did last time. But to be honest, I have read threads where they don't. The day the baby's heart stopped beating, I deflated like a popped balloon, didn't stop weeing! 

I am sure you are ok. Do you have a scan soon?


----------



## Pippin

Emmea12uk said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Emmea how many days now?
> 
> Three!!! All I need to get is the rings, oh's jacket, a suspender belt and garter! Then I am done. I hope to get all that sorted tomorrow when we ate finished at hospital with Tom.
> 
> I managed to find a serious gorgeous night gown from hot milk. I am so in love with it! Can't wait to wear it in my wedding night!Click to expand...

OHHHH exciting :yipee: sounds like you are pretty much all sorted and ready to go. I hope the snow doesn't make it difficult for you. xxx


----------



## SassyLou

Emmea12uk said:


> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> I have my first midwife's appointment this afternoon, when I had my other boys you saw the midwife at your GPs so no appointments at weekends, now I'm seeing her at the children's centre, its all so strange. I just hope everything will be ok, I know she'll not be able to tell me that. I just keep thinking that my nausea is terrible and my boobs are really sore, surely that's a good sign. Does anyone know if symptoms always disappear/diminish in MMC's?
> 
> Speak to you all later xxx
> 
> Good luck today! Mine did last time. But to be honest, I have read threads where they don't. The day the baby's heart stopped beating, I deflated like a popped balloon, didn't stop weeing!
> 
> I am sure you are ok. Do you have a scan soon?Click to expand...

Thanks, appointment went well, other than as usual they struggled to get blood out of me!!! The midwife is sending request for scan tomorrow so she thinks it should be week inbetween Christmas and New Year (I'm 11 weeks by LMP, but 9 + 4 by my working out). I lost my symptoms last time too although I never realised just thought I was lucky not to be suffering. This time I feel really rough, spent most of yesterday in bed!!!


----------



## Pippin

Glad the appointment went well SassyLou, I still haven't heard from mine. Getting worried and very annoyed now. Doctors didn't even answer their own phone Friday.


----------



## LittleGriffin

Oh god,
My 'morning sickness that actually lasts all day and night' is getting on my nerves!!!!!
I am wearing seabands non-stop, eating/drinking every 2 mins but don't really want any food, feel like poo really!!
Ordered some Preggiepops off the internet yesterday but don't think they will be here before xmas now.
On a funnier but also painful note - i am getting really bad trapped wind!!! Does anybody have any ideas how i can feel better??? Do not want to feel like this at xmas!!!

Thanks ladies!



"Noone else will ever know the strength of my love for you, after all, you're the only one who knows what my heart sounds like from the inside"


----------



## Aaisrie

I found out bananas are giving me trapped wind lol so I'm just avoidin them now :) my chest is still full, still coughing like crazy and just about getting my voice back. Today is my first day looking after saraya on my own since the flu hit, so far so good! Thank God I only have a few more pressies to get so hopefully get into town this week to get them!!! Just want to chill today :)
How's everyone else?


----------



## Embo78

Hey girls. 
Been wishing for ms and some definite pregnancy signs. All i have is sore/tender/tingly nips. Slightly tender boobs. V v v slight nausea rarely. Emotional. V v v irritable. Tiredness. Hmmm now I've wrote them down I feel better :rofl:

I just keep thinking to myself that when I had my MMC I had symptoms galore. Really bad ms and actually threw up all the time and I still lost my LO. Every pregnancy is different so I'm very much keeping a PMA.

Good to see you're feeling better Eve. Hate that lingering cough though.

Is everyone ready for Christmas? I only have my mum and dad's presents to get and my food shopping. It's a good job cos I've been snowed in for 2 days. And now I'm iced in!! I live on a very steep hill and it's like an ice rink. Was supposed to be going to visit my friend this evening but doubt I'll be going now :(


----------



## Pippin

Hi ladies, snowed in so fire is on and csi on repeat on living channel :rofl: Sam asleep.

Embo hon you are right every pregnancy is different and you know your levels are rising so that's all that matters right now :hugs:

Can't stop eating today :dohh:

LittleGriffin I find if I go on all fours with bum higher than shoulders it can get rid of some of the wind. Not pretty but works.


----------



## Pippin

Ahhh just phoned the doctors and finally got through. They say I have been referred and I just have to wait for the antenatal team to contact me. Nothing else they can do. I'm so cross I bet I don't get seen until next year now. I'm away from the 24th-28th then it's new year and then I bet they have loads to be seen then. Private scan here I come then, another £125 I could be spending on the baby I can't now. Grrrrrrr haven't even got any notes to take to the scan, useless! Surely having a MMC makes me slightly more at risk doesn't it????, it's on the letter as I saw her write it down. Maybe they think I can just wait in case I miscarry again and save them time! That makes it 5 weeks since I told the doctor :cry:

Sorry ranting but I feel so helpless and frustrated when I know some of you have been already :cry:


----------



## Embo78

Another good tip for wind, is to lie in the recovery postition. and spread your arms out in front of you. This always works for me!! If it doesn't I make the same position on the other side and that usually does the trick!!

Pip, I'm addicted to warmed mince pies and clotted cream at the mo ! :dohh:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Lol at the positions!!!! I really may have to try then though!!!!!!!!
i am adddicted to nothing at the mo.....i feel sooooooooo nauseous!
Although i do want pizza all of the time, or some thick, soft bread with butter on or even a sandwich but as i have Coeliac disease i can't have any of these things......Gluten free just doesn't cut it!!!!

i have seen a great pram today.....Stokke xplory!!! Wonder if i can convince OH its the way to go????



"Noone else will ever know the strength of my love for you, after all, you're the only one who knows what my heart sounds like from the inside"


----------



## Aaisrie

I have my booking in on thurs but I won't see mw until next year. Ffortunately because I know her I phoned her already and she's going to try and get me in first week in jan - she told me anyone else would have had to wait til mid feb!!
Just had roast beef sandwich and it was gorgeous :) I'm craving real food like hone made, fast food = eugh to me ATM!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh are any of you girls on fb??


----------



## Embo78

I am on fb Eve


----------



## Emmea12uk

Mmmm I am hungry right now, but don't know what to eat. I just want junk!!

I am on fb.


----------



## sequeena

I'm on fb :)

UGH I am tired of feeling so sick and exhausted :( but on the upside 8 weeks tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

I'm on fb too. How can we swap names, they don't like you to display full names or emails in here. PM maybe?

MS back again a bit this week. Not as bad but here most of the day, I've been eating non stop for the last two days as I feel I need to to take it away *sigh*


----------



## SassyLou

Pippin said:


> Ahhh just phoned the doctors and finally got through. They say I have been referred and I just have to wait for the antenatal team to contact me. Nothing else they can do. I'm so cross I bet I don't get seen until next year now. I'm away from the 24th-28th then it's new year and then I bet they have loads to be seen then. Private scan here I come then, another £125 I could be spending on the baby I can't now. Grrrrrrr haven't even got any notes to take to the scan, useless! Surely having a MMC makes me slightly more at risk doesn't it????, it's on the letter as I saw her write it down. Maybe they think I can just wait in case I miscarry again and save them time! That makes it 5 weeks since I told the doctor :cry:
> 
> Sorry ranting but I feel so helpless and frustrated when I know some of you have been already :cry:

Do you have your midwifes phone number from last time, I did, just phoned her and she arranged app over phone. Unless she's informed them (which I assume she has) my docs don't even know I'm pregnant.

I'm on FB

Feel like I'm neglecting you all, but George still not good. He's got to see plastic surgeons tomorrow as one eye is still swollen and there's a lump at the side of the incision. Still on two hourly eye drops and completely exhausted!!!


----------



## Pippin

Thanks SassyLou, I thought of that this afternoon but not sure if I still have the letter.

So sorry your son is still suffering with his eye. I so hope they heal quickly and the swollen one isn't anything too serious. x


----------



## Pippin

Ahhh hah!!! Just found the letter should I phone tomorrow or wait until thursday when I am 10 weeks, thought it would sound better than 9 or I could just round it up and say I'm 10 weeks anyway :blush:


----------



## SassyLou

Just phone, I think they like to book you in before 10 weeks anyway. Well they do here. 
Sarah xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> I'm on fb too. How can we swap names, they don't like you to display full names or emails in here. PM maybe?
> 
> MS back again a bit this week. Not as bad but here most of the day, I've been eating non stop for the last two days as I feel I need to to take it away *sigh*

When my ms left it was replaced by an insatiable hunger that only goes for an hour at most after I eat! I am not sure what is worse! That or nausia. I wake up at night starving too:(


----------



## Aaisrie

My booking in with saraya was 14 +3 this time it's at 10 +4 lol it's like make up your mind!! I normally give them the dates the way they do them 
Pm me your email and I'll add you to fb if you want to be added :) I use fb a lot, especially as my laptop cable still hasn't arrived and fb updates on my phone automatically!!
My mouth feels like a camel died in it a week ago and my bum is SOOOOOO SORE from the horrendous constipation (and piles) FFS!!! Feels like I've given birth from the wrong hole!!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hello ladies, can I join you? I am a little farther behind some of you as I am just 5 weeks today.
Pip-we were in August Mommy's club together-my little guy was born on Aug. 26, '09. 
I found out this past Oct. that my baby didn't have a heartbeat. I had a D&C a few weeks later. I had one cycle pass, and I fell pregnant again. I am anxiously awaiting my scan at 8.5 weeks. I really hope this baby sticks!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm hoping to join too... I'm ever FURTHER behind. I'm 3+6 today... but feeling very hopeful! Due Aug 30!

I had blighted ovum in both Dec 2009 and May 2010. Then, I ended up in IVF/ICSI treatment! After surgery to remove polyps, I finally got started and just found out today that I'm pregnant with 13dpo betas of 95! I couldn't be happier if I tried!


----------



## sequeena

Megg! We can be bump buddies :D


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, we can, Sarah!!! :hugs: I had to laugh earlier... My friend thought you said your BFP was in March. So, I went to look at your siggy and explained that you do DD/MM instead of MM/DD! LOL


----------



## sequeena

Megg33k said:


> Yes, we can, Sarah!!! :hugs: I had to laugh earlier... My friend thought you said your BFP was in March. So, I went to look at your siggy and explained that you do DD/MM instead of MM/DD! LOL

LMAO! I've got a very slow cooking baby :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

sequeena said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Yes, we can, Sarah!!! :hugs: I had to laugh earlier... My friend thought you said your BFP was in March. So, I went to look at your siggy and explained that you do DD/MM instead of MM/DD! LOL
> 
> LMAO! I've got a very slow cooking baby :haha:Click to expand...

That's what she said!!! She said you'd have a 25lb toddler by the time you gave birth in Aug 2011!


----------



## sequeena

I take back what I said about an all natural birth :rofl:


----------



## Embo78

Yay welcome Dimplesmagee and megg. Lovely to see you both here.

Don't worry dimples. We're quite close together. I'm 6+1 but I have a feeling I may get put back a couple days.

Megg, I've got everything crossed that you will be joining us tomorrow :)

Can't believe I'm up at this time. Me n Gav had an argument last night and it's really unsettled me. Feel like crap but I'm stubborn. I don't mind being the one to make the first move when I've been out of order but when I've done absolutely nothing wrong, I refuse to!! We'll see how long it takes him to come to me!


----------



## Megg33k

Tomorrow? I'm not expecting any surprises! LOL


----------



## Embo78

What what what !!!! It's 5:50 am over here. Still got sleep in my eyes. 

OH MY GOD you are frickin pregnant !!!!!

I'm literally :happydance: all over my living room.

Megg CONGRATULATIONS!! What were your numbers xxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Embo78 said:


> What what what !!!! It's 5:50 am over here. Still got sleep in my eyes.
> 
> OH MY GOD you are frickin pregnant !!!!!
> 
> I'm literally :happydance: all over my living room.
> 
> Megg CONGRATULATIONS!! What were your numbers xxxxxxxx

You missed that, did you? :rofl: I cheated and got my betas like I promised you I wouldn't! They were 95 @ 13dpo! Positive digi done with evening wee and no hold really! Only took 60 sec to come up!


----------



## Embo78

OMG !!!!!! I totally missed it. I stormed off and drove to my mothers last night and didn't get back til late so didn't come on Bnb.

So sometimes it totally does pay to cheat !!!!!!!! 

I'm so happy for you. I just knew you were pregnant. You can't fake all those symptoms hunny. 

What's the next step? Scan? Now we need to know whether twins are on the horizon !!


----------



## Megg33k

Embo78 said:


> OMG !!!!!! I totally missed it. I stormed off and drove to my mothers last night and didn't get back til late so didn't come on Bnb.
> 
> So sometimes it totally does pay to cheat !!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm so happy for you. I just knew you were pregnant. You can't fake all those symptoms hunny.
> 
> What's the next step? Scan? Now we need to know whether twins are on the horizon !!

No clue what's next... Honestly, my clinic doesn't even know I'm pregnant yet. They're on hols in Las Vegas until tomorrow. I'll find out about my 1st scan when we speak on Wed I presume. Now to act surprised! :haha:


----------



## Embo78

LOL megg !! I'm sure you can manage that !! Just scream really loud !!!


----------



## Megg33k

Embo78 said:


> LOL megg !! I'm sure you can manage that !! Just scream really loud !!!

I'm sure I'll figure it out! I'm thinking of going for quiet shock instead. I'm actually happy that my "actual" reaction isn't going to happen on the phone... I sobbed uncontrollably... and LOUDLY!


----------



## Embo78

Lol megg !! I bet you bloody did !! Hope Kevin was there witha big hug !! How did he take the news?


----------



## Pippin

dimplesmagee said:


> Hello ladies, can I join you? I am a little farther behind some of you as I am just 5 weeks today.
> Pip-we were in August Mommy's club together-my little guy was born on Aug. 26, '09.
> I found out this past Oct. that my baby didn't have a heartbeat. I had a D&C a few weeks later. I had one cycle pass, and I fell pregnant again. I am anxiously awaiting my scan at 8.5 weeks. I really hope this baby sticks!

:hi: hon so good to see you again and congratulations. So hope this one is a sticky one for you. So far so good in this thread so maybe it's a lucky one. I'll add you to the front, let me know if it's wrong my maths isn't too great since pregnant brain hit once again! :hugs:



Megg33k said:


> I'm hoping to join too... I'm ever FURTHER behind. I'm 3+6 today... but feeling very hopeful! Due Aug 30!
> 
> I had blighted ovum in both Dec 2009 and May 2010. Then, I ended up in IVF/ICSI treatment! After surgery to remove polyps, I finally got started and just found out today that I'm pregnant with 13dpo betas of 95! I couldn't be happier if I tried!

Congratulations hon, funnily enough I stumbled on your journal last week when I was looking for someone else's. I really hope this one sticks for you, PMA all the way. Great news on the betas.


----------



## Pippin

dimplesmagee just realised your due date is the same as Sam's was. He started coming day before his due date but finally arrived on the 25th. Wonder when your new little one will arrive. Maybe they'll all share birthdays hehehehe


----------



## Pippin

*OMG just found babies heartbeat on the doppler!!! TWICE!! Could hear mine as well so I know which was mine and which one was theres....... SO HAPPY * Wooohooooooo :wohoo: god that has put my mind at ease!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Embo78

That's awesome Pip :happydance:


----------



## Embo78

What Doppler do you have?


----------



## LittleGriffin

Dimplesmagee and Megg - WELCOME!!!

Pippin - THATS FANTASTIC ABOUT THE HB ON DOPPLER!!!!

I really want to hear our baby's HB....still waiting for our letter to say when the scan is.....everything is delayed cos of the weather!!!!!!

Felt really ill yesterday, spent most of the day in bed...got up and went food shopping and then threw up and got back in bed when i got home! Feeling much better today though, so happy about that!

Pippin - How many weeks do you need to be to use a doppler? My sister has one from her pregnancies but as much as i want to use it i don't want it to be too soon so i don't hear anything and then panic thats something is wrong, even before we have had the proper scan where we will know for sure!!!.....God, i hate waiting!!!!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Just found out our scan in 20th January at 1:30pm!!!!!!


----------



## Amygdala

Pip, YAAAAAAAAAAY for the heartbeat! My own heart actually skipped a beat when I read that, you must be soooo relieved!


----------



## Megg33k

Embo78 said:


> Lol megg !! I bet you bloody did !! Hope Kevin was there witha big hug !! How did he take the news?

He just hugged me and said he loved me... I think he was a little teary, but he'd never admit it! :haha:



Pippin said:


> *OMG just found babies heartbeat on the doppler!!! TWICE!! Could hear mine as well so I know which was mine and which one was theres....... SO HAPPY * Wooohooooooo :wohoo: god that has put my mind at ease!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woohoo! That's bloody fantastic!



LittleGriffin said:


> Just found out our scan in 20th January at 1:30pm!!!!!!

Not long now, honey! Yay!


----------



## Pippin

:blush: I listened again and timed it, 168-174 bpm which is sooo much faster than Sam's ever was. That was 140-150 so I'm guess I could have my little girly in there :haha: Hope so.

Fab news about scan date *LittleGriffin* I've left a message now with the MW as they haven't answered their phone all day so we shall see if they return it. Maybe it's closed because of the snow :shrug: I'll put your scan date onto your stats. xxx

*Amygdala* you and me both. I was so excited to hear it the first time I think mine stopped so I could hear it better :rofl: I feel so much better now. Who needs a midwife huh!!1 :haha:

*Megg* when will you have your first early scan hon, did I miss this? Bet you can't wait to find out if it's two or not.

Oh and the doppler is a crappy cheap one from ebay. None of the well known brands just a small hand help one. I'll see if I can fine a picture of it. Works just as well it seems.

*Emmea* not long now hon.... exciting.:wedding:


----------



## Megg33k

Pippin said:


> :blush: I listened again and timed it, 168-174 bpm which is sooo much faster than Sam's ever was. That was 140-150 so I'm guess I could have my little girly in there :haha: Hope so.
> 
> Fab news about scan date *LittleGriffin* I've left a message now with the MW as they haven't answered their phone all day so we shall see if they return it. Maybe it's closed because of the snow :shrug: I'll put your scan date onto your stats. xxx
> 
> *Amygdala* you and me both. I was so excited to hear it the first time I think mine stopped so I could hear it better :rofl: I feel so much better now. Who needs a midwife huh!!1 :haha:
> 
> *Megg* when will you have your first early scan hon, did I miss this? Bet you can't wait to find out if it's two or not.
> 
> Oh and the doppler is a crappy cheap one from ebay. None of the well known brands just a small hand help one. I'll see if I can fine a picture of it. Works just as well it seems.
> 
> *Emmea* not long now hon.... exciting.:wedding:

You didn't miss it. The thing is, I found out before my FS did. I got my lab results from the hospital directly, and my FS was out of town. So, I won't know until tomorrow... ya know... when the clinic calls to "tell me" I'm pregnant! LOL


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay so I only missed a day and there's pages going on!!! What'd I miss???

That's great about he Doppler ive been dying to try mine but it's at MILs house and she keeps forgetting to look for it for me!!!! Hopefully I'll get to hear hb on thurs at my booking in :)

My bum is still killing me!!! Damn pregnancy bowels!! I'm guessing noone is ready to do the fb thing yet?? 

Hope you're all well :) think I'm gonna to stick some potatoes on (mmmmmm mash, just about the only thing I've craved so far aside from 'real' food which is a bit general!!


----------



## Megg33k

The FB thing? Announcing? Mine is done... I posted my entire IVF journey on FB, so it was only natural that I would post my success on there too. Losing my 2nd didn't hurt less because people didn't know... in fact, it was worse. So, I've already announced! LOL


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh I announced already, my fb is pretty much clOse friends and family with a few bnb girls so I would rather have the support of my friends there should anything happen.

It was more adding each other as support etc :)

Eugh I'm feeling rotten chris can't even grow balls to ask work for time off to come with me to my booking in!! He's like "if it bothers you that much you ask them" FFS can you say YOU DON'T FUCKING GET THIS.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! I'm up for adding people! You can find me if you like! Megan Eli ([email protected]) Just let me know your username when you send the request!


----------



## Pippin

I'll pm you who I remember had fb with mine. If I forget anyone pm me can't look back no time before best starts. Megg be careful putting your email up here hon just in case hon. Prob best to delete lots of people can read this. x


----------



## Megg33k

Pippin said:


> I'll pm you who I remember had fb with mine. If I forget anyone pm me can't look back no time before best starts. Megg be careful putting your email up here hon just in case hon. Prob best to delete lots of people can read this. x

Haha! I've posted my full name, address, and phone number publicly on here before. My email isn't too concerning to me. I'm not a secretive person. If someone really wants to find me, I'm pretty sure they will anyway. And, most of my enemies are people who already know where I live! I'm a bit strange like that. No worries!


----------



## Embo78

Like your style Megg!!!

I've added you Megg and Pip and i've sent Eve my name xx

If anybody else wants to add me, just let me know.

Don't mention me being preggers tho as I haven't told a lot of close family yet


----------



## Pippin

Megg33k said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> I'll pm you who I remember had fb with mine. If I forget anyone pm me can't look back no time before best starts. Megg be careful putting your email up here hon just in case hon. Prob best to delete lots of people can read this. x
> 
> Haha! I've posted my full name, address, and phone number publicly on here before. My email isn't too concerning to me. I'm not a secretive person. If someone really wants to find me, I'm pretty sure they will anyway. And, most of my enemies are people who already know where I live! I'm a bit strange like that. No worries!Click to expand...

Fair enough hon, I'm so worried about these things so ignore me I think I'm a bit paranoid at time :haha:


----------



## Pippin

Ohh yes I haven't said anything yet on FB so same goes for me. I have students on there who I'm going to hide even when I announce at 12 weeks. Nice to know what we all look like though :haha:


----------



## sequeena

I've added you Megg :) x


----------



## Embo78

This is what I'd like my fb status to actually be ..... Emily is counting the days til her scan when she can see her lil bubs' heartbeat. Praying for that heartbeat!

Don't know about you girls but I feel like my loss has ruined all my future scans. I associate scans now with grief and loss and disappointment. When I had to have a scan last week I almost had a panic attack waiting to hear what the nurse had to say. I hate that the nhs scan they keep the screen away from you so all you hear is deafening silence. I just kept saying "can you see anything?" I'm gonna be even worse next week cos if there's nothing there then I'll know it's all over :(


----------



## Pippin

Awww Embo I thought I feel that too but when I got there I just knew it was going to be fine and got all excited. I so thought I'd go to pieces. Well I did in a way but happy pieces. Just had that feeling it was ok and you mentioned this as well so it'll be fine :hugs: Do understand though. xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

As you'll notice, my FB is all about it right now. Feel free to say what you like. I never mention anything about anything until someone says it themselves! LOL It very nice to see what people look like though. Most of my FB is BnB! So, you could see lots of people if you look at my friends' list!


----------



## Aaisrie

Em I hate that too, the screen away thing!!! Last week after the whole hospital thing when she turned the screen around and pointed stuff out I cried so much she showed me out the back door!!!!!

I've announced as I said so feel free to talk on there :) I feel so much better having announced!


----------



## Aaisrie

Added you meg :) do you remember our copious conversations about charting lol


----------



## Pippin

I really want to announce on FB over Christmas but I'm just going to have to wait because of the students on there. I don't have current students only 6th formers that have left but I teach some of their daughters and I got such grief for leaving them before I'm dreading telling them I'm doing it again. They make me feel like I abandon them to die or something :rofl:, they get very possessive over their teachers bless them. It's sweet really if I think about it. All the students are on limited profile so might hide my status and wall from them till 20 weeks. I'll get grief for that too. :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol pip they'll maybe not notice?? Tell them you aren't using fb as much because of all the privacy issues on the news recently then block your wall/status and they won't realise!!


----------



## Megg33k

I totally remember you, Aaisrie!!! I totally had a short freak out when I saw your + on your FF ticker in the chart stalking thread and there was no one to jump up and down with! LOL


----------



## dimplesmagee

Wow, ladies it was busy in here! I think I just read 5 pages worth of stuff! Thank you for the warm welcome! 
Embo-I totally understand what you mean about scans being associated with saddness and disappointment. Everytime I pass the women's health center I cry remembering how awful that day was when I found out I lost my little one. I've only known a week now that I am pregnant, but I can honestly say that I feel the innocense of pregnancy has been stripped from me. With Joey, my first, I did not worry. I enjoyed every moment, even the puking! Haha. This time, when I have a good day and feel fine (only exhausted) I worry. I have my scan on January 13...I was able to move it up from 10 wks to 8.5 weeks along. 

I am on facebook too if anyone is interested :)

My OH and I are annoucing to our family and close friends...but not the facebook world yet. I agree, its nice having the support from friends and family...last time it was not cool telling our family that we were expecting, and now we are not. We told my OHs family this past weekend...my mother-in-law cried. :)

How's everyone feeling?


----------



## SassyLou

I'm not announcing anything of FB either for a while, still waiting for first scan so definitely not until after that.
Last time, 4 days after my miscarriage, my DH's niece (she's 19) put on FB 'when do we find out if its a boy or a girl?' DH was absolutely fuming, he had let his family know that we'd lost our baby, his sisters response when he said what she'd put 'well I thought I'd told her'. Needless to say DH was really upset. I hadn't announced anything on facebook so obviously then had to explain what had happened to friends who were congratulating me on being pregnant!!!

I'm now friends with Pippin and Meg on FB my name is Sarah and the picture is me and two of my boys with a snowman if anyone would like to find and add me that way. Just let me know you BNB username with your request please xxxxxxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Wow that's awful :( so sorry you had to go through that. I'll go and look for you now :) I can't send my name as I only have iPhone ATM so it doesn't give me the option of msg! My names eve though


----------



## SassyLou

Eve - I've just found you on FB and sent a request.
Sarah xxx


----------



## LittleGriffin

Oh my god......i feel so ill, no energy, sick, tired and headache.

I really don't want to feel like this over xmas! we have friends coming over tomorrow, going to the pub xmas eve, then xmas day is just the 2 (or is that 3?!) of us, so can rest if i need to, but then boxing day is a full meal with my family.....i'm really looking forward to it all but as no-one knows i'm pregnant i have to pretend i feel great when i really feel like poo!!


OMG - i sound like a right moaning minny!!!
You guys are the only ones that know though, so i have to moan to you!!!

I'm making myself feel better by thinking 'if i feel this bad, then the baby must be doing some good stuff in there!'


----------



## Pippin

LittleGriffin said:


> Oh my god......i feel so ill, no energy, sick, tired and headache.
> 
> I really don't want to feel like this over xmas! we have friends coming over tomorrow, going to the pub xmas eve, then xmas day is just the 2 (or is that 3?!) of us, so can rest if i need to, but then boxing day is a full meal with my family.....i'm really looking forward to it all but as no-one knows i'm pregnant i have to pretend i feel great when i really feel like poo!!

Tell them you are hung over and feel like crap so you don't have to pretend :winkwink:

*As for us* not much to report had a nice early christmas dinner with my MIL and my BIL and my nephew (SIL working). Sam loved getting his presents and he managed to keep going the whole day on excitement and not get upset until he fell asleep in the car. Good practice for Xmas day. I'm dying to get back on my doppler but I heard it's not good to use it everyday so I'm resisting. I have to admit it's addictive once you here it. By the way this is the one I have.....https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FDA-Fetal-Do...lthCare_RL&hash=item255fbc95b3#ht_5971wt_1141

OMG I just realised isn't Emmea getting married today? :yipee:


----------



## Embo78

Is it today. Wow how exciting. Hope she's having a wonderful day.

Glad you got some Christmas day practice in Pip.

Sorry you're feeling shitty Caroline.

I've had a HORRIBLE day today. Talk about exhausted. I've never felt so tired. I've literally laid on my couch all day with pj's on. Then I felt guilty cos I have so much to do for Christmas day. Took it out on DF again. Bless him!

Feel a bit better now cos I've had yet another good cry !! Now I'm eating pringles and watching Gladiator!


----------



## Aaisrie

Caroline tell them you aren't well I swear half the population have the flu or some virus right now so noone would realise if you say you think you're coming down with it!! It also explains why you aren't drinking as you're trying to keep hydrated if youve been sick??

Afm I just got home, Christmas shopping is complete! I swear we went to town to get 4 little gifts and arrived in town at 4:30 and only got home at 22:30!!!! WTF! Although we did nip into the Disney store and chris bought me the jack skellington cookie jar for Christmas!! And I got a couple of the reusable NMBC bags too!! I'm a big fan :)

Just sitting down to a cup of tea before we crash and burn!

Hope you had a lovely day emmea!!!

X


----------



## Megg33k

I've only had 2 really bad experiences like that SassyLou... One was last Xmas... I had just lost my 1st on Dec 15. My cousin's daughter apparently didn't get the memo and ran up to me on Dec 23 to hug my tummy and ask if I wanted a boy or girl! :cry: I didn't have the heart to tell her what a miscarriage was at Xmas, so I just answered her and swallowed the lump in my throat and choked back the tears. The other was about 2 months ago from my neighbor (who we don't speak with often at all): "OMG! When did you have the baby?" Me: "Uhmmm... I didn't?"


----------



## Aaisrie

Freaking out!! Got my booking in today, even though ive seen noodles heartbeat on the scan I'm half convinced im gonna go in there today and they're gonna have bad news... I was hoping to have a liein so have less time to think but chris' alarm woke me. 
*deep breaths*


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi everyone,

Long story...but the short of it is i ended up at the doctors and then the hospital yesterday as i had pain in my right side. I was examined internally and it hurt like hell so i have a scan today @ 10:40.

Please pray for us.....I'm so very scared.....i really really really want everything to be ok....i've even prayed which is not something i do all the time.

Will update you once we are back....fingers crossed!!!! x


----------



## Embo78

Praying for you Caroline. I'm sure everything will be ok.

Please update when you get back xxx


----------



## LittleGriffin

!!!!!!!! BABY GRIFF HAS A HEARTBEAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BABY GRIFF HAS A HEARTBEAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BABY GRIFF HAS A HEARTBEAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BABY GRIFF HAS A HEARTBEAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BABY GRIFF HAS A HEARTBEAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BABY GRIFF HAS A HEARTBEAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BABY GRIFF HAS A HEARTBEAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BABY GRIFF HAS A HEARTBEAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BABY GRIFF HAS A HEARTBEAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BABY GRIFF HAS A HEARTBEAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BABY GRIFF HAS A HEARTBEAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BABY GRIFF HAS A HEARTBEAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BABY GRIFF HAS A HEARTBEAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BABY GRIFF HAS A HEARTBEAT


They said the baby is in the right place, measures 8 weeks and we saw a wonderful heartbeat blinking at us!

We are so happy.....i still have the discomfort but the doctors said its probably all the stretching and moving etc that causing it so to rest, not lift things and just be careful in gereral.

I can't explain how totally great this feels....thanks for your thoughts ladies. xx


----------



## BiggerGriffin

https://gallery.me.com/jimmy.griffin#100041/IMG_0511


----------



## BiggerGriffin

https://gallery.me.com/jimmy.griffin#100050/IMG_0511&bgcolor=black

Maybe this will work?!?


----------



## LittleGriffin

Haha Jimmy!!!!
I see you wanted to share our scan pic with everyone!!!!!
Ladies, this is my Oh. xx


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic, Caroline!!! :thumbup:

Can't wait for your good news, Aaisrie! :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

LittleGriffin woohooooo :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy: :loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug: :smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::laugh2: :laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
CONGRATULATIONS Great scan picture too! Hurray for Jimmy uploading it.


----------



## Pippin

Front page updated LittleGriffin and happy 10 weeks to me :happydance:


----------



## Embo78

Gorgeous scan Caroline. I knew you'd be ok! Xx


----------



## SassyLou

Congratulations Little Griffin xxx


----------



## LittleGriffin

Happy 10 weeks Pippin!!!!!!!

And thank you to everyone.....it means a lot!

Waiting for our friends to arrive now, still in pain but tbh i think its constipation (BLUSH), so jimmy has gone to Morrisons for some Fibregel.......Pregnancy is not very dignified ey?!?

xx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Ah congrats littlegriffin so pleased everything is ok with bean. What a great Christmas present. x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Yay littlegriffin!!!! 

I am back! Seems I missed loads!!!! 

The wedding went off without a hitch, apart from my bump and boobs blew up massively just for the day! I couldn't even contain them because I had no bra. I am actually gutted about them. In all the photos they look like enormous blue veiny watermelons. Embarrased!! 

Anyway! I swear I felt movement today! I was lying down for 10 mins feeling it. Is that possible??

How is everyone doing??


----------



## Barbiebaby

Congratulations Emmea! Glad the wedding went well, would love to see some pics. 

I've seen others post about feeling very early movement and if you've been pregnant before then you're supposed to know what the first flutterings are like.... I say if you are in tune with your body then why not!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hey girls, sorry the day has been crazy hectic so I haven't even had a chance to come on and update you. Baby was fine - LAZY LAZY BABY ONLY MOVED IT'S HAND the dr stood for about 10 mins waiting for movement and Noodle moved his (I know we don't know sex but I really want to say he!!) hand round his face and that was it!!! So weird when saraya moved constantly like crazy!!!
The other weird thing is noodle is measuring 2 days big! Because of my long cycle saraya always meander small but this one has gone from measuring small, to on date to bigger than dates!! The scan on the screen was so clear I can see individual fingers but the print outs are so bad the whole thing is like a splodge?

Caroline so glad everythin went well today!!!

Emmea I'm sure you looked stunning and I'm gladthe day went well.


I had a slight panic this evening I took this really strong... Contraction? Thats the only thing I can describe it as. It was just one but it took he wind from me... Scary :(


----------



## dimplesmagee

Little Griffin-so glad you saw your bean!!! I luv that your OH posted the picture! What a proud daddy! :) LUV IT!

Emmea-I am sorry your body did not cooperate at the wedding :( But I am sure you looked beautiful, and you were the only one who noticed. :)

Pippin-I can't wait till I'm 10 weeks! That means I had an ultrasound and everything is grand! Congrats! You're almost to 2nd tri!!! :)

So...I haven't been sick in 2 days. Makes me nervous. All I feel is some tingling in my boods, a backache, and I'm exhausted all of the time. I sure hope my monkey is growing and healthy! My husband says I need to stay positive until I have something to be negative about. Did anyone else get their HCG levels taken? What were your levels and how far along were you? I know every woman is different, and they don't mean a whole lot except things are progressing...but I was just curious. :)

MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Glad your scan was fine, honey!

I think everyone is worrying themselves right now! Me included!

I have to admit to having done something very stupid tonight. Maybe you can give me hope, even if its false hope! So, I was having a bit of a freak-out about my levels not having doubled, even though I promised I wouldn't worry about it. So, I decided I wanted to "prove my husband wrong" by showing him that things weren't really okay, and I took my last FRER. Let me preface this by saying that the last one I took was Tuesday morning (around 10am) with FMU. Tonight's was taken at about 12:30am (half past midnight on technically Friday). I had peed at least 2-3 other times since 8pm, and I had had at least 24-30oz of water since 7pm. So, let's just say that the testing scenario wasn't optimal. In fact, it was really bloody stupid to test under those conditions. Even I thought my urine sample looked a bit weak. Anyway, the test had a perfectly strong line at the top... and sort of at the bottom... but there's this weird bit of the test line that's fainter than the rest and makes the test look funny all around. You tend to focus your eyes on the fainter bit because it stands out. But, we spent about an hour comparing photos of the 3 tests I've taken at the same state of "dry"... and it seems that the darkest part of tonight's line is just as dark (or maybe ever so slightly darker) than Tuesday morning's line. The lighter part of the line is awful, but we are trying to focus on the fact that the darkest part of the line (almost being the majority of the line) has to be the most accurate part. There must be a glitch in the lighter part. So, if my levels were falling or weren't rising (about 62 hours between tests, but under very different conditions), would tonight's be lighter? Or, am I losing this baby? :( At first, we both freaked! But, as it finished processing and started to dry, it wasn't nearly as bad as we thought. I know that I shouldn't have tested late at night after drinking loads of water and peeing a whole bunch of times... but its too late for that now. It was also the last test I had in the house. :dohh: So, do I need to be worried? Or, was it just a really stupid thing to do and everything is fine if the darkest part of the line is still looking okay? Does the water consumption and peeing matter THAT much at 16.5dpo?

Don't lie... Give it to me straight. If I'm losing this baby, I need to know its coming. I don't want to be caught off guard, iykwim?


----------



## LittleGriffin

Happy Xmas Eve!!!!!!

Congrats Emmea and Aaisrie!!!!

I feel so excited......Santa is coming!!!!

Got to go out now and do a bit of shopping though...Hope its not too packed!!

We hope everyone has a great day tomorrow.....and happy 8 weeks to us!!!!


----------



## Embo78

Megg. I don't think youre losing your babe. I think that you had a weird, dodgy test. Why don't you get one more and test with fmu. I bet it's a completely different story. Stop panicking hun. You are definitely pregnant. 

Have you a pic ??


----------



## SassyLou

Morning everyone, just a quickie, I have so much to do and my nine year old is desperate for the computer to track Santa on Norad, he's hovering as I type!!!

Emmea - Congratulations on the wedding I'm sure you looked wonderful!

Eve - if your baby's that lazy it has to be a boy, take it from someone with three.

Megg - I'm sure everything will be fine, just try and relax and have a good xmas (easier said than done I know).

Dimplesmagee - haven't had my levels done, in fact haven't had much done. I do thing some days symptoms are stronger than others.

Well off to finish wrapping presents. I was so ill yesterday with a bad case of what I think was IBS, it doesn't help not being able to take the tablets I usually take. Spent most of day laid in bed although I did sleep a lot. So got loads to do today. Supposed to be going out for a meal with friends tonight before going to midnight mass. Seems a bit of a waste as food really isn't my thing at the minute. Plus George doesn't really want to go as one of his eyes still isn't right!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

^^weirdly I had horrendous ibs which got better when I was pregnant with saraya but I know how awful it is, poor you :( and hahaha I totally thought the same thing - I've heard boys are lazier!!!! He literally moved his hand did one tiny jump and that was it. Saraya at the same time was bouncing all over the place like she was on speed!!! 

I'm waiting for my sister to text with her annual "happy Christmas eve Eve" lol :) I really need to go and get some hair dye - it does not hold in pregnant hair grrrrr so I have this red on top faded at the end so I wanted to do it for tomorrow!! Dang still got loads of pressies to wrap, trying to get the housework done before mum brings saraya home and being severely tempted to sit down and watch Christmas movies!!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

And meg I'm sure bubs is fine, as I keep saying to Em, STOP TESTING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Embo78 said:


> Megg. I don't think youre losing your babe. I think that you had a weird, dodgy test. Why don't you get one more and test with fmu. I bet it's a completely different story. Stop panicking hun. You are definitely pregnant.
> 
> Have you a pic ??

I think we've banned tests! LOL I'll attach the pic! It doesn't look as bad in today's light... perhaps sleep helped me stop being so fecking stupid? I went to bed right after I posted!



Aaisrie said:


> And meg I'm sure bubs is fine, as I keep saying to Em, STOP TESTING!!!!!!!!

Thank you! :hugs:



The test pic:
 



Attached Files:







FRER 12.23.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Embo78

Meggy, that test is fine to me chick. Now stop testing. Eve was always telling me off for testing :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Embo78 said:


> Meggy, that test is fine to me chick. Now stop testing. Eve was always telling me off for testing :rofl:

I'm almost happy there are no more in my house! :blush: Thank you! Just feel free to slap me next time I do/say something this stupid, okay? LOL


----------



## Embo78

Ok but only if you promise to slap me for my stupid, paranoid rants hehe! Wow! There's gonna be some bruises round here :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

I'll slap the both of you!!! That's what you're both getting from Santa! SLAPS!!!


----------



## Pippin

*Congratulations emmea, you are married* :yipee: so glad you had a good day and I'm sure you only noticed the boobs. Didn't anyone comment on the bump?

Megg looks fine hon for 16dpo. Stop testing unless you need to, to feel calm. I know I did until 24dpo (everyday on ic's) just to check my levels but I was sure to use the same coloured pee each time. If it was week I'd save for the next. 

Gtg feed Sam :hi:


----------



## Embo78

So sorry Emmea I didn't say CONGRATULATIONS on your wedding. I'm sure you looked absolutely stunning :)


----------



## LittleGriffin

BLUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!

Not gone out....feel to ill.....wearing comfies and chilling out instead.....i'm not bothered cos I HAVE A BABY GRIFF IN MY TUMMY!!!!!!!

Happy Xmas everyone!! xx


----------



## LittleGriffin

P.S - Megg.....

The test looks fine if you ask me......now stop testing woman!!!!! xx


----------



## Embo78

Happy Christmas to all my lovely PAL girls. Hope you all have a good one :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Happy Christmas girls!! Saraya made it to bed 15 minutes ago after "My socks are dancing" (because for some reason my child can't just dance and say she's dancing you get a full run down on every body part as she shakes it furiously!!), eating biscuits and playing with her new Hello Kitty that Santa brought and let her open to take to bed!!!
Right now I'm MEANT to be tidying the living room.... Chris is in the kitchen tidying furiously and just came in and saw me at the computer [YES MY LAPTOP CHARGER CAME TODAY!] and I told him I was just checking where Santa was on Norad!!! duh.... :D

I hope you all have a fantastic Christmas!! Don't eat too much, I hope you aren't ill and I would say that Santa would bring you everything you wish for but I think Santa already brought us the present we wanted - our babies!!! Oh and I tried on my Christmas dress and my bump looks HUGE [in that omg how pregnant do I look, it's gonna be all big and proper pregnant in the photos] lol

HAPPY CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Merry Christmas :hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

Merry Christmas everyone.

Been out for a meal with the kids and some friends and then to midnight mass, how on earth I wasn't sick in church I'll never know :sick: Poor George had to go home with DH after we'd eaten as he didn't feel well again or maybe it was a ploy to get out of church :dohh:

Have a lovely day tomorrow, lots of Christmas wishes and love to you all.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats on the wedding!

I'm trying not to think of POAS at all! LOL I'm just trying to enjoy things today. I was busier, and so noticed less symptoms... but I think its futile to wonder about it. I think it was just that my mind wasn't on it all day, ya know? So, I didn't even freak out!

Merry Christmas to all!!! :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Happy Christmas lovely ladies. May New Year bring us babies of Joy!


----------



## Aaisrie

My mum and her partner bought saraya a portable DVD player so chris and I are getting to watch tv during the day as she's sitting in the middle of all the Christmas pressies watching her new peppa pig DVD!!!


----------



## Pippin

How exciting, I know it's early but I swear I'm feeling quickening :yipee: little bubbles and sensations where the baba is. At least it's where the doppler is picking it up and it feels like it did with Sam so can't be wind I don't think :blush:. Such a nice xmas present, thanks little one. Been googling it and apparently loads of women pick it up this early in second pregnancies as we know what to look out for. Hehehehe just wanted to share. Hope you have had a nice day. :hug:

Anyone else the only sober one in the house :rofl: they've been drinking since 12 and wonder why I'm on here :rofl: hehehehe


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> How exciting, I know it's early but I swear I'm feeling quickening :yipee: little bubbles and sensations where the baba is. At least it's where the doppler is picking it up and it feels like it did with Sam so can't be wind I don't think :blush:. Such a nice xmas present, thanks little one. Been googling it and apparently loads of women pick it up this early in second pregnancies as we know what to look out for. Hehehehe just wanted to share. Hope you have had a nice day. :hug:
> 
> Anyone else the only sober one in the house :rofl: they've been drinking since 12 and wonder why I'm on here :rofl: hehehehe



Merry Christmas!!!

I have been feeling it a little for over a week now, but now I feel it loads. Today and last night it has been so noticeable when I am lying down. I wish I had a Doppler.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Am I the only one with an obvious bump?? People can tell!


----------



## Aaisrie

Just got home, neither chris or I drink anyway so it's normal for us to be the sober ones. I so hate other peoples badly behaved children, my nephew is a month younger than saraya and kept pushing and choking her, he can't say anything yet so I think a lot is frustration on his part but still you dont let your kids do that!!! I had to have a cold dinner because I had to sit next to her while she ate to stop him pestering her constantly. He also climbed on the table, on the tv table, broke 2 Christmas ornaments and 2 glasses and my SIL and BIL did NOTHING!!!!! WTF!? My BIL whose house it was stood on the kitchen and bitched to me about how they should be lOoking after their children...

My bump is noticable too emmea, not a great bump pic but you get the idea!
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/3556ba2e.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

People are thinking I'm at least 5mo gone already!


----------



## sequeena

For those who were following my friend's twins progress (they were born via c section at 23 weeks), Tabitha passed away at 3am on December 24th in her mother's arms :cry:


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh no :( how horrific, that must be heartbreaking for the family :(


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> Just got home, neither chris or I drink anyway so it's normal for us to be the sober ones. I so hate other peoples badly behaved children, my nephew is a month younger than saraya and kept pushing and choking her, he can't say anything yet so I think a lot is frustration on his part but still you dont let your kids do that!!! I had to have a cold dinner because I had to sit next to her while she ate to stop him pestering her constantly. He also climbed on the table, on the tv table, broke 2 Christmas ornaments and 2 glasses and my SIL and BIL did NOTHING!!!!! WTF!? My BIL whose house it was stood on the kitchen and bitched to me about how they should be lOoking after their children...
> 
> My bump is noticable too emmea, not a great bump pic but you get the idea!
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/3556ba2e.jpg


Wow! Your bump is like mine!! Do you think it is because it is we had one already?

That child sounds terrible!! I am so glad Tom is an angel most of the time. But because of that he doesn't know how to be around naughty kids and let's then bully him :(


----------



## Megg33k

Nice bump, honey! My "bump" is all fat... and I don't expect to see anything noticeable for ages! :( 

I'm so sorry to hear about Tabitha, Sarah! :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I'm so sorry to hear that sequena, that must have been terrible. My thoughts are with her. 

My bump is definitely FAT !! Wish I was nice and slim like you Eve so I could tell what was baby and what was flump !!! hehe!!


----------



## Pippin

I'm getting a bump but it's mostly fat as I'm a size 20/22 and nearly 6 foot! I can notice it though and if I wear the right clothes you can tell it's bump not all fat. Can't wait for a proper one though. Hehehehe

Emmea can we have wedding pictures please, oh that reminds you must add you on FB. x


----------



## Megg33k

I'm about the same height as you, Pippin... but I'm a larger size by a bit. I worry I'll never have a proper bump and will always just look fat! I'm doing a pic each week though. So, I'll definitely be able to tell!


----------



## Embo78

Here's my 7+1 "bump" !!

Please excuse the pyjamas!! My children bought me them for Christmas. They're super comfy !!
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 84.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Emmea12uk

No wedding pics yet! There ate some on fb though!


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea12uk said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Just got home, neither chris or I drink anyway so it's normal for us to be the sober ones. I so hate other peoples badly behaved children, my nephew is a month younger than saraya and kept pushing and choking her, he can't say anything yet so I think a lot is frustration on his part but still you dont let your kids do that!!! I had to have a cold dinner because I had to sit next to her while she ate to stop him pestering her constantly. He also climbed on the table, on the tv table, broke 2 Christmas ornaments and 2 glasses and my SIL and BIL did NOTHING!!!!! WTF!? My BIL whose house it was stood on the kitchen and bitched to me about how they should be lOoking after their children...
> 
> My bump is noticable too emmea, not a great bump pic but you get the idea!
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/3556ba2e.jpg
> 
> 
> Wow! Your bump is like mine!! Do you think it is because it is we had one already?
> 
> That child sounds terrible!! I am so glad Tom is an angel most of the time. But because of that he doesn't know how to be around naughty kids and let's then bully him :(Click to expand...

EXACTLY!!! Omg you took the words from my mouth, if he wants something saraya just gives it to him because she shares with all her toys so 'gets it' but he's like a caveman..... Dinner 2 is down, fortunately nana stepped in and fed saraya on her knee so it was easier!! One more to go tomorrow....

Girls I only have a bump because I have the pelvis of a seven year old! B seriously I have been big and even my fat goes forward because my actual pelvis is so tiny, I naturally fall about 8/9 stone because of my small frame even my friends are amazed at my small width shoulders!! I'm 5ft6 so much shorter!!!

Em I love your little bump!!! I've been getting chris to take pics of mine, need to get him to do one tonight - 11 weeks today!!!!!

My sister got taken to hospital they aren't sure what's wrong but possible appendicitis so if you could send prayers/positive thoughts her way

How is everyone after Christmas???
X


----------



## Emmea12uk

I have a tiny pelvis too. So perhaps that is why I am huge too! I am only 5ft2 as well and I have no hips or anything. Just look like a boy with massive boobs! Talking of which, if they don't stop growing I am going to have to hire two cranes!! I am normally an 34e, but before the wedding I was a 34ff, and now those bras ate way too small. I am working my way to z!

I really hope your sister is ok!

Ohh did I mention 12 wk scan is Wednesday? I am so scared. And my silly sister invited my really frail nan to cone along - so I am scared I will bad news for her sake more than mine!

Has anyone else got a 12wk scan booked yet?


----------



## Megg33k

I suppose I can post my 4 week "bump"... There's no "bump" though! I'm bloated today though... I wasn't in the pic. I wish I could say that was bloat! LOL

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5285/5287778145_b02c5aedbb_z.jpg

OMG! 5'2"? I'm almost 6' tall! :dohh:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hi ladies, may I join you? I just miscarried on thanksgiving at 5 wks and received another bfp on dec 23rd and am 13 dpo today. I feel like all I do lately is sleep and feel like I need to throw up all the time but nothing happens just sits right there in my throat...I haven't been to the dr since hubby and I are visiting my parents. I can't wait to get back and get bloods done and find out that everything is looking good this time.


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome, hun!

I only just realized what this thread was supposed to be! I can't read, apparently! :dohh: I technically don't belong here! I just noticed the Summer part, and I guess I ignored the end bit! I'm sorry for being a gatecrasher! :wacko: My last loss was in May... not right before my BFP. How did I miss that part of the title?


----------



## Embo78

Awww Don't leave us Meggy I like you being around here !! The title is just a guide and you're all settled here now!!


----------



## Embo78

Welcome luvmysoldier. 
When do you go to the docs? As soon as you get back I bet!!
I know what you mean with the nausea. I've spent most of Christmas with my head over a toilet but nothing comes out. I just retch over it !! Eyes watering, the lot !!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

We get back home late the 30th so if they are open ill be there the 31st. They have a walk in confirmation clinic with 4 hour results usually which is super nice. Also hoping to get an early scan.


----------



## Embo78

I think the best time to get an early scan is around 6 weeks when there's something to see. 
I had to have a scan at around 5 n half weeks and all that was seen was a sac which to be honest has niggled at me for 2 weeks now even tho I've been told countless times (including by nurse who scanned me) that it's completely normal at that stage. My hcg doubled at that point and if I'd have had the scan a few days later I prob would've seen more. I didn't have the option of choosing when to be scanned tho. It was feared I was having an ectopic pregnancy so it was just to make sure the pregnancy was in the right place. I go back on Wednesday morning for another scan so I'll know then if everything's ok with my beanie. I'm so scared but trying to remain calm !!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Good luck and stay calm as I read you were feeling very confident with this baby don't let that change now! I'm hoping to get a scan at 6/7 wks sinceby then ill be further then my first pregnancy


----------



## Embo78

Thanks for the advice. I seriously need it. I've been up since 5am and hardly slept a wink last night. I'm just anxious to know either way. 
On the positive side I haven't spotted at all and when we lost our bean I spotted from the day after my bfp on and off until he grew his wings. I'm hoping this is a positive sign.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not leaving unless you girls want me to... but I do feel a bit silly for not realizing what the title said! LOL Thank you for offering for me to stay! :hugs:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Yay that's great news. Can't wait for your update!


----------



## Embo78

Megg33k said:


> I'm not leaving unless you girls want me to... but I do feel a bit silly for not realizing what the title said! LOL Thank you for offering for me to stay! :hugs:

We've had some probs with the title before and Pip's actually changed it a couple of times. You just saw the PAL summer babies. A very easy mistake to make. 
So glad you're staying :)


----------



## Pippin

LuvMySoldier said:


> Hi ladies, may I join you? I just miscarried on thanksgiving at 5 wks and received another bfp on dec 23rd and am 13 dpo today. I feel like all I do lately is sleep and feel like I need to throw up all the time but nothing happens just sits right there in my throat...I haven't been to the dr since hubby and I are visiting my parents. I can't wait to get back and get bloods done and find out that everything is looking good this time.

Of course, welcome. I shall add you when I'm not on my phone, bit difficult on such a small screen but :hi: Congrats on the bfp, I've declared this a lucky thread :haha: so I'm sure this ones a sticky for you.


----------



## Pippin

Megg33k said:


> Welcome, hun!
> 
> I only just realized what this thread was supposed to be! I can't read, apparently! :dohh: I technically don't belong here! I just noticed the Summer part, and I guess I ignored the end bit! I'm sorry for being a gatecrasher! :wacko: My last loss was in May... not right before my BFP. How did I miss that part of the title?

Don't you dare leave us you hear! It was mainly because a few if us knew of each others situation from the MC and first tri and hoped we could form a support group for ladies roughly in the same category. You still fit here hon so don't you even think about going. :hug:

As for bumpage I didn't show for ages with Sam. About 5/6 months I think I sort if looked pregnant. I think now it's a but more obvious as my belly is further out from my huge boobs and my muscles are buggered from Sam. I could still pass as just over eating over Christmas though :rofl: With my long 5'11" frame I carry babies easily. I have wide hips and Sam never really got under my ribs like everyone else complains of so it's the one time I feel glad to be big and tall. Bumpage will come hon and you shall notice don't worry just might take a bit longer. Xxx


----------



## Pippin

As for me I curse the day dopplers were invented but at the same time love them. Thought I'd have a quick listen last night. Couldn't find it. After 40 minutes gave up and tried again this morning. Tried again no luck. In a state of panic thought that's it, it's over again but after finding new batteries, switching to moisturiser instead of Doppler gel found the little worry bean hiding to the left further to the side than I've found before. Huge sigh of relief but oh my god did I think the worst. They can be a curse sometimes but then deliver the sweetest noise at the sane time. Use with caution ladies :dohh:

Emmea good luck for you can. Still haven't heard from anyone. Doctor was referring me again Christmas Eve so hopefully next week. 

I've got another colcoscopy on Wed to look at my cervix to see if the spot of cells that showed up last time is still there. Nervous as anything as I lost the last one shortly after I went for it. It wasn't related I'm sure but makes you wonder.


----------



## LittleGriffin

Morning ladies,

I just need to vent some worries.....i do my own head in sometimes!!!!
So for the past 2 weeks i have been feeling awful....you lot know cos i keep telling you!! Then yesterday and today i dont feel too bad to be honest.....this is what i was wanting, not to feel like shite all the time and not being able to eat or go out etc etc....but now i'm thinking ' why dont i feel so bad anymore? is there a problem??' My boobs are still sore, but not as bad as other days and the nausea is a lot better, even though i still dont feel 100 percent....i should be celebrating but i'm not!
God, i make myself so mad!!!


----------



## Pippin

LittleGriffin said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> I just need to vent some worries.....i do my own head in sometimes!!!!
> So for the past 2 weeks i have been feeling awful....you lot know cos i keep telling you!! Then yesterday and today i dont feel too bad to be honest.....this is what i was wanting, not to feel like shite all the time and not being able to eat or go out etc etc....but now i'm thinking ' why dont i feel so bad anymore? is there a problem??' My boobs are still sore, but not as bad as other days and the nausea is a lot better, even though i still dont feel 100 percent....i should be celebrating but i'm not!
> God, i make myself so mad!!!

This happened to me a exactly the same gestation so don't worry hon. It's come back a bit but not as strong. Don't panic totally normal. xxxxx

*LuvMySoldier* I've added to the front page, just check I have it right as I had to work it out from your chart and I'm a bit stupid at the moment. Pregnant brain! xxxx


----------



## SassyLou

Morning everyone.

LuvMySoldier - Welcome x

Meg - You're not going anywhere.

Emmea12uk - I've also got my scan on Wednesday, good luck xxx

Well as I've said got my scan on Wednesday, I'm 12wks today by lmp but my ticker (10 + 5) is when I'm sure I ovulated. And according to midwife they go on LMP until scan sorts out dating. Anyway, I am sending myself loopy, DH went to work for first time last night after 3 weeks off (took leave because of George's eye op and xmas). When he'd gone I just sat and cried, I've convinced myself that they'll find out baby's died like last time when I go for scan. I'm not quite as sick as I was, boobs not quite as sore and constipation much better. I think last time because I'd never heard of MMC I lived in happy oblivion, I always thought if you'd miscarried you'd bleed straight away, not that the pregnancy could go on for weeks. Last time the baby died at 5 weeks and I started spotting at 7 weeks. I'm normally quite a strong person and I can't believe how ridiculous I'm being. Thanks for listening everyone.

Love Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

It is a big day Wednesday for scans and things then! Good luck pup and embo!

Welcome to the newbie and congratulations on your bfp!

Pip - I chased up my scan at the hospital direct as for some reason they had forgotten to book me in for 12wks. They booked the 16, 20 and 24 ones. Thru booked it there and then over the phone on Xmas eve.

I hope someone gets in touch soon. My last pregnancy they didn't want to see me until 10-12 weeks as they were top busy. But I phoned the unit and spoke to the boss about how worried I was and they moved things forward.

Talking of scans - I am so scared about Wednesday. I can def feel movement but I just feel like I only ever get bad news. The clinical trial drugs I am on to prevent ntds were supposed to make me feel better but a the ones I took from 9-20 December were out of date and I have missed three lots:( so worried my baby will have a ntd again:(


----------



## Emmea12uk

LittleGriffin said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> I just need to vent some worries.....i do my own head in sometimes!!!!
> So for the past 2 weeks i have been feeling awful....you lot know cos i keep telling you!! Then yesterday and today i dont feel too bad to be honest.....this is what i was wanting, not to feel like shite all the time and not being able to eat or go out etc etc....but now i'm thinking ' why dont i feel so bad anymore? is there a problem??' My boobs are still sore, but not as bad as other days and the nausea is a lot better, even though i still dont feel 100 percent....i should be celebrating but i'm not!
> God, i make myself so mad!!!

It happened to me at 9, it went from awful to ok, then after a few days it came back, but not as bad.

It is normal for it to come and go. Try not to worry.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks for keeping me around!

I'll admit, I don't have much advice, because I'm sort of the new one! I do know that symptoms are supposed to come and go... and they do tend to ease at 8-10 weeks when the placenta takes over. But, that's about as much info as I have! LOL

I wish I had more to whine about! But, I really can't say I do. I'm just puttering along and hoping all is well! I should have a scan date booked in a few hours time. At least there's that!


----------



## Aaisrie

Eugh girls... I've picked something else up... Was fine yesterday, went to bed last night woke at 3 needing to pee and as soon as I got up started to feel really sick. By the time I was back in bed I was cold, shivery, hot, achey and feeling seriously sick and couldn't get back to sleep, eventually dragged myself out of bed at 10 (thank god saraya likes her sleep) got to the toilet for the vomiting and diarreah to start at the same time.... I can't believe this is happening again :(


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, no! That sounds awful! I hope its only a 24 hour thing!


----------



## Embo78

Oh no eve you're really going through the mill. Try to keep some fluids in xx


----------



## sequeena

It's ok girls :) these past few weeks I've been sick as a dog but for the past 3 days I can't stop eating!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> Eugh girls... I've picked something else up... Was fine yesterday, went to bed last night woke at 3 needing to pee and as soon as I got up started to feel really sick. By the time I was back in bed I was cold, shivery, hot, achey and feeling seriously sick and couldn't get back to sleep, eventually dragged myself out of bed at 10 (thank god saraya likes her sleep) got to the toilet for the vomiting and diarreah to start at the same time.... I can't believe this is happening again :(

Oh no!! I hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

sequeena said:


> It's ok girls :) these past few weeks I've been sick as a dog but for the past 3 days I can't stop eating!!

Hehe, I was just like that! I would have my dinner then be starving within an hour. And I would wake in the night starving too. It is a bit better now.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Pretty close pip but my MC threw off o a few days and from my calculation its Sept 5 :)


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm trying And failing to keep fluids down if there's no improvement by tomorrow I'll be at hospital. the dr two weeks ago said if I can't keep down a sip to go in. Apparently my landlady, landlord and their son have all got it.... I want to die, I'm an emetophobe so I'm not good with vomit at all, totally stresses me out :(
Mum had to come and get saraya.... :(


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> I'm trying And failing to keep fluids down if there's no improvement by tomorrow I'll be at hospital. the dr two weeks ago said if I can't keep down a sip to go in. Apparently my landlady, landlord and their son have all got it.... I want to die, I'm an emetophobe so I'm not good with vomit at all, totally stresses me out :(
> Mum had to come and get saraya.... :(

Sorry you feel so rubbish hon, hope it's a 24 hour thing and passes tomorrow. X


----------



## Aaisrie

Isn't it great when your sick and your OH comes home and the first thing is does is ask what you've touched before going round and spraying antibacterial on everything hate his OCD... All I want is a cuddle :(


----------



## Embo78

Aw eve you poor love. I know it's not the same but here's big squishy cyber :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Poor thing! :hugs:

1st scan booked for Jan 7 @ 8:45am! I'll be 6+3. Think heartbeaty thoughts for me!


----------



## Embo78

Wooo megg. Thinking heartbeaty thoughts for you!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I'm only 4weeks today and I feel horrible. All I want to do is puke but I can't... it is reassuring though because I had no symptoms my last pregnancy


----------



## sequeena

Awww I'm 9 weeks today, 1 one more week and I'll be in double digits :happydance:

Aaisrie feel better soon hun :hugs:

Yay for your scan date Megg! Mine is 5 days after yours x


----------



## Emmea12uk

12 weeks today!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Happy 4 Weeks, LuvMySoldier!

Happy 9 Weeks, Sarah!

Happy 12 Weeks, Emma!

And, Happy 5 Weeks to me!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Wooo Hoo MEGG!!!!

LUVMYSOILDER - Yey for the nausea!!!!

SEQUEENA - 9 Weeks!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!

AAISRIE - Poor you, hope you feel better soon love...


As for me, the nausea is back with force today, boobs are much more sore than yesterday, iv got a headache and i cant be arsed to do ANYTHING!!!!!! Seems i was worried about nothing yesterday!!!! See, i told you i did my own head in!!


"Noone else will ever know the strength of my love for you, after all, you're the only one who knows what my heart sounds like from the inside"


----------



## LittleGriffin

Ooops........

Emmea - Happy 12 weeks to you!!!!!!!!!!! x


"Noone else will ever know the strength of my love for you, after all, you're the only one who knows what my heart sounds like from the inside"


----------



## heva510

Hi all just saw this thread can I join u I have posted in thispart of forum before just never noticed this thread, 'm 14 wks pg due 27th June I lost twins earlier this yr at 13/14 wks to a mmc Heather x


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, Heva!!! :hugs: Nice to see you!

Little Griffin - Your quote down there is making me cry! Very sweet though!


----------



## sequeena

Thanks everyone :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Ok so now I'm nervous!! Scan tomorrow at 8:45. I feel strangely positive today. There is absolutely NO reason there's something wrong with our baby. No spotting, pain, symptoms are back again (actually threw up three times today) so this is my attitude. My tummy's doing summersaults but I'm excited to see our bean !!
Wish me luck ladies :)


----------



## Emmea12uk

Me too embo. I am so scared but I feel so rough and have no reason to be scared.

Good luck tomorrow to everyone having scans and pip.


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, girls! I'm sure you'l have good news!!! Wishing I felt as rough you... but waiting impatiently for it!


----------



## SassyLou

Mines tomorrow too, I'm terrified and convinced myself something will be wrong. I think its self preservation. I also don't have any reason to think that there's anything wrong, symptoms have diminished slightly but are still there, but when I read what most of you have said you're symptoms have dimished too at around 10 weeks?? For all the sickness and sore boobs and quite as bad I feel terrible, so tired and generally rough, can't keep my eyes open and don't have any energy at all. Also got other symptoms eg increased nasal congestion (not got a cold) which if I blow has blood in it.

For all this I'm still convinced something will be wrong tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

Well those of you on fb will know I'm back in hospital after non stop vomiting! Haven't kept anything down so I'm hooked up to an iv again and have ketones and protein in my teeny urine sample (haven't peed since yesterday afternoon). On the plus side I got a gorgeously clear scan pic, the dr was so lovely I didn't even ask for a pic he just did one for me. You can see the eyes nose and mouth!! It's even clearer irl!!
How different are dr though, this one put me on nil by mouth to rest my tummy, the last one had me downing fluids as soon as I was through th door to get my lvls up??

What I still don't understand is how you know hyperemesis vs bug because they keep saying hyperemesis but noone can tell me why!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Duh I forgot to add the pic - baby measuring 3 days big at 11 +5 instead of +2!
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/4c61aba4.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous pic!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## Embo78

Gorgeous pic eve. Hadn't seen on Facebook sorry xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Just posted it a couple of hrs ago :) thanks girls I'm sitting watching ET ATM :)


----------



## sequeena

Oh hell that sucks hun but yay for the lovely scan pic :hugs: I'm watching ET too... gonna start blubbing right about.... now.


----------



## Embo78

I'm watching ET too !! OH is pulling his face!! He'd rather be watching the history channel hehe!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol I love that we're all watching it together!! Em pity we don't live close, chris got history books and a 6mo sub to history mag for Christmas!! Sounds like they'd get on well!!!


----------



## sequeena

My OH is a complete history nut too!! Especially the second world war... I just switch off :haha: He loves trains too


----------



## Embo78

LOL Eve, it is a shame !! They could be boring together and we could be preggers together hehe!! Plus I could give you a big hug IRL !!


----------



## Pippin

heva510 said:


> Hi all just saw this thread can I join u I have posted in thispart of forum before just never noticed this thread, 'm 14 wks pg due 27th June I lost twins earlier this yr at 13/14 wks to a mmc Heather x

:hi: and welcome. I've added you to the front page hon. x


----------



## Pippin

Hahaha my husband did history for a degree but he's swapped his passion now to drama. He still knows a hell of a lot though puts me to shame!!! History is not my strong point.

Got my colcoscopy tomorrow wish me luck!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Gorgeous picture!! Get well soon xxx


----------



## Embo78

Wow such a big day for so many of us. 

Hope it goes ok Pip. I'll be thinking about you :)


----------



## Pippin

Embo is your scan tomorrow too? I've lost track of everyone.


----------



## Embo78

Yes hun. It's at 8:45am. I asked for the earliest possible appt. There's nothing worse than waiting around for a scan lol !! Well for me anyway. My oh despairs of my extreme impatience !!


----------



## heva510

Just been reading some of posts in thread and reAlised that u went Through 1st tri mc then here together hope u don't min d me joining u x


----------



## Pippin

heva510 said:


> Just been reading some of posts in thread and reAlised that u went Through 1st tri mc then here together hope u don't min d me joining u x

Of course not hon, only a few of us did but everyone is welcome. We like it here nice and safe.


----------



## Pippin

Embo78 said:


> Yes hun. It's at 8:45am. I asked for the earliest possible appt. There's nothing worse than waiting around for a scan lol !! Well for me anyway. My oh despairs of my extreme impatience !!

EEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKK I had it in my mind it was after ny. I'm a bit slow at the moment lol. Will be thinking of you then and having everything crossed. Update us when you can :hug:

edit: on front page as it should have been ages ago. Must keep on top of things!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Pip !! Love the front page edit btw !!


----------



## Pippin

Hehehehe look at my almost 11 week bump, I admit the top exaggerates it a bit but I liked that hahahaha

Why does it always turn mu pictures around, so frustrating.
 



Attached Files:







10+4.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Embo78

Aw love it Pip, such a cute little bump xx


----------



## heva510

Great bump pip mine is growing at an Alarming rate already x


----------



## Pippin

I admit the top helps but I only had Sam 16 months ago so my tummy has the 'relaxed' effect as some books describe it!!!:rofl: It's mostly my own fat onto of the bump but we're getting there. :haha: Post a picture of yours too :thumbup:


----------



## heva510

I will later just on iPhone and it won't let me x but this is my 7th pregnancy so muscles are not great lol well that's my excuse x


----------



## Aaisrie

sequeena said:


> My OH is a complete history nut too!! Especially the second world war... I just switch off :haha: He loves trains too

Oh lord!! My FIL loves stuff like that, chris is more into monarchy and Greek or Egyptian mythology type stuff zzzzzzzzzz

It's one thing I've never been into (although I like that 'horrible histories' kids show lol) 

I'll be thinking about you all tomorrow with your various things!! I'm on my 2nd iv with added vitamins!! Even managing to sip some juice!


----------



## Pippin

Hope the IV works soon Aaisrie :hug: get well soon you hear!!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

EMBO/EMMEA - 


Good Luck!!!!!!!!!

Cant wait for the updates tomorrow....




"Noone else will ever know the strength of my love for you, after all, you're the only one who knows what my heart sounds like from the inside"


----------



## LittleGriffin

SASSY LOU - Good Luck to you also!!!!

AASIRIE - Sorry your back in hospital....sending you lots of love, but that scan pic eh? Got to be a little worth it???!!! xxx



"Noone else will ever know the strength of my love for you, after all, you're the only one who knows what my heart sounds like from the inside"


----------



## Megg33k

You look great, Pippin! That's sort of what my pic today looked like... only I'm just 5 week! :shock:


----------



## Aaisrie

LittleGriffin said:


> SASSY LOU - Good Luck to you also!!!!
> 
> AASIRIE - Sorry your back in hospital....sending you lots of love, but that scan pic eh? Got to be a little worth it???!!! xxx
> 
> 
> 
> "Noone else will ever know the strength of my love for you, after all, you're the only one who knows what my heart sounds like from the inside"

Totally makes it worthwhile!!!! I'm sitting here googling my IV bag to see what they're giving me - Pabrinex is vit B and C!!! Oh but unfortunately after nearly 2 bags ketones are still +4 :(


----------



## dimplesmagee

Aaisrie-I am sorry you are feeling so bad! You must be bored out of your mind! Glad you have the internet!

Pip-cute bump! 

Look fwd. to hearing the updates on everyones ultrasounds tomorrow...I still have another 2 weeks! sigh...

Someone got me sick over the holidays...my nose is all stuffy, been sneezing all day, achy, looking to go to bed here soon. I hate being sick! I'm sick all the time. I normally load up on drugs too, especially at night. Sigh, not this time. Besides feeling exhausted, I feel as though the rest of my symptoms have diminished. I am hoping I will just be one of those woman who don't get morning sickness this time (I did with Joey). I get sick later at night after I lay in bed for a little while. I puke, and then I can sleep. But that's it. I cannot wait to have some reassurance that my baby is healthy! I pray every night before I fall asleep, that I will see a heart beat. 

Well, I'm off to shower and then bed at 8:30pm.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm seriously considering bed at 9pm! :dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

Dimples when I was in the other week it was worse because I could barely get any 3G on my phone but this time im on the other side of the ward - thank God for iPhones!!

Still feel rough, ketones still +4, I had a potassium chloride/sodium chloride bag up through the night. I'm only scripted for 1 more bag but if it's like the last time I'll still have to prove I can get to and maintain. 0 ketones without IV

Hows everyone else today??
X


----------



## Aaisrie

Dimples when I was in the other week it was worse because I could barely get any 3G on my phone but this time im on the other side of the ward - thank God for iPhones!!

Still feel rough, ketones still +4, I had a potassium chloride/sodium chloride bag up through the night. I'm only scripted for 1 more bag but if it's like the last time I'll still have to prove I can get to and maintain. 0 ketones without IV

Hows everyone else today??
X


----------



## Pippin

*Good luck with your scan Embo you should be out now. I have everything crossed for you hon* :hug:


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Dimples when I was in the other week it was worse because I could barely get any 3G on my phone but this time im on the other side of the ward - thank God for iPhones!!
> 
> Still feel rough, ketones still +4, I had a potassium chloride/sodium chloride bag up through the night. I'm only scripted for 1 more bag but if it's like the last time I'll still have to prove I can get to and maintain. 0 ketones without IV
> 
> Hows everyone else today??
> X

Hope you feel better this afternoon. Noodle really is running you around isn't he/she. xxx We're you this bad with your daughter?


----------



## Aaisrie

Nope pip, I had the usual nausea with a couple of bouts of vomiting. A girl came in last night with the same thing, this is her 4th and she's had it everytime!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Embo what about your scan? We're all anxiously waiting!!


----------



## Embo78

Hi girls. Just got in now.

Things are far from straight forward for me. I should've known things would be complicated again.

Since last time the sac has grown, there is a yolk sac and 3mm fetal pole with a heartbeat. But I'm dated at 5-6 weeks. This is impossible as I got my first BFP at 10 dpo (1st December)

I've been put back the exact same number of days as last time. How fucking cruel can life be. I'm absolutely gutted and hate the fact that I've changed the luckiness of this thread. I had a funny feeling I would.

I'm trying to hold on to some positives. Last time there wasn't a fetal heartbeat at just over 5mm, it didn't come until after it grew to 6mm. This time I have one at 3mm. Last time the fetal pole was 5-6 weeks but my sac was the right size (8 weeks) This time they're all in conjunction with each other. 

I'm taking my tickers down cos I'm clearly not 7+4 today and I MAY not be around here much. I'll prob have a lurk depending on how painful it is. I wish I could put into words how much I hurt right now. My heart aches for my fantastic fiance. I feel like such a failure and my STUPID body won't grow his baby's. I hate myself right now. I want a cigarette so bad but I won't cos right now I have a beating heart inside my womb!

I hope everyone's scan's, appts go well today :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

:( I am so sorry embo:( what did the doctor's say? If it has a heartbeat that is good right?


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Emmea. The nurse was extremely positive and couldn't understand why I was so upset. It's all just a little familiar to me. 
I have to go back next week for another scan. At first she said to go back in two weeks but I begged to go back next week and she kindly agreed.


----------



## Pippin

Awww hon please see the positive, there is a HB and there is the dates that match everything. Doesn't it also fit with the last scan dates? It may have been that because your numbers were so slow to rise at first that it has set back everything a week, totally normal I think. Didn't Emmea say hers was the same with Tom??  Hold onto the positives hon, so many things come into play such as when and how long it took to implant. If the hormone took a while to rise then it would make sense that it was later developing. I bet now that it's on the way it'll carry on growing normally now you'll just be a week later. PLEASE keep positive hon remember we are the lucky thread and you are NOT changing it :haha: Little bean has a heartbeat and is growing that is ALL that maters nows doesn't it? Forget dates as that really means nothing I promise. You are pregnant and little bean is alive!! :yipee: Hold onto that bit. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hug:


----------



## Embo78

thanks Pip. Melissa (our nurse) said that it fits perfectly with the last scan and my hcg levels. 

Just been reading on how to date an early pregnancy on fetal size and it says to add the size of the fetus to 6 weeks. So that would make me 6+3. Does anyone else know anything about this. They didn't give me an actual date which now I'm home I wish I'd asked!!

Thanks for your words Pip you don't know how much better I feel after reading. :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Oh embo :( I hope it all works out hun :hugs:


----------



## heva510

Embo78 said:


> thanks Pip. Melissa (our nurse) said that it fits perfectly with the last scan and my hcg levels.
> 
> Just been reading on how to date an early pregnancy on fetal size and it says to add the size of the fetus to 6 weeks. So that would make me 6+3. Does anyone else know anything about this. They didn't give me an actual date which now I'm home I wish I'd asked!!
> 
> Thanks for your words Pip you don't know how much better I feel after reading. :hugs:

Hope this helps x I had scans from 4 wks as I had a failed ectopic as well as uterus pregnancy (very rare ) they put me back a week at a few scans but by 10 wks baby gad caught up to dates of lmp early scans aren't reliable for dating the best time from what I was told is between 10 and 14 wks when I went for private scan what is important is that all measurements add up and u have a heartbeat :) hope this helps Heather x


----------



## Pippin

The more you write the more I'm convinced it's going to be ok hon. If the sack was bigger I wouldn't lie and say it's ok but it's fine if they all match so I'm getting a very positive vibe! My one I lost measured 3mm at 6+1 and it had no hb. The fact yours does screams good to me. Even then they said it was fine not to have a hb at that size so yours must be a super strong bean just late getting started. I know it's easy to look at the negatives but seriously love the positive far out way them :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Heather, it really does help xx


----------



## Pippin

I don't think your in limbo I think you need your ticker back :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Pip! That's the second time you've made me cry!! Good tears though !! thanks sweetie, you're all amazing here :)


----------



## heva510

Embo78 said:


> Thanks Heather, it really does help xx

I know how hard it is to be positive but u have to try and now my scans put me forward a wk I should have been due 4th July from lmp my due date now 27th June the reason it's hard is because it is so small that even a measurement 1 mm out will make a difference everything is saying ur having a healthy pregnancy please hold onto this and forget googling measurements dates etc u have a heartbeat and everything adds up for scan x x x x x x


----------



## Embo78

That's very good advice Heather !! I will TRY to stay away from Mr Google hehe !!

Your story is inspiring my positivity !! xx


----------



## heva510

Believe me it was hard to live through from 4 wks I had to have weekly scans where they tried to admit me every time to have surgery as theywere so sure it was just ectopic after 3 wks they admitted that ectopic had failed and we saw hb in uterous but I have bleed on and off since as failed ectopic comes away but u have to take one day at a time an try not to stress as this probably doesn't help x x I'll bed def waitin for next weeks up date x after a loss it is hard to get optimistic but we have to be x x


----------



## heva510

P.s mr google is just pure evil lol x


----------



## LittleGriffin

Embo - 

So sorry you feel sad.....but there are a lot of positives....you have a heartbeat, focus on that and we will all be thinking of you for the next scan.


As for me, i was hungry at 12:50am so Jimmy made me cheese on toast, how lovely is he!!!! xx


----------



## Pippin

Well I'm back from my colcoscopy. No change so they gave me a smear and I have to go back in a year as I still have the little spot of cells. Can't take biopsy to see if they are abnorml but she said it was fine and they weren't worried so I'm pleased really. She was so nice, slightly bizarre having full on conversations when someone is checking out your cervix :rofl: I explained about not hearing from my mw so she sent me next door to the ultrasound and then to antenatal where they chased up my status and it seems it pays to be pushy as the lady I spoke to said she's sorting out my appointment now and she'll contact me this afternoon. :yipee: At least I know I'm in the system as she had my referral with my notes and said the other one had an error on it so it wasn't processed (ermmmm didn't you think to contact my doctors then???? anyway). The over heard her saying the ultrasound department will be flooded with nuchal scans next week so I hope I'll be one of them. Feeling a little more hopeful now I'll be seen soon :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Scans this early can be off by +/- 5 days!!! If they're saying 6+3 and you thought 7+4... You could still be within range of 7+1 with the +/- 5 days margin of error! So, I don't see that things are so bleak!


----------



## SassyLou

Hi, sorry can't comment on anyone elses comments, in a rush taking DS out for a very late (a month) birthday meal. So hope everyone is ok.

Been for scan, was convinced things wouldn't be good, but I was wrong there was our lovely baby stood on its head wiggling its legs. Its measuring 11 + 4, I was so relieved that I started crying and the poor woman had to stop doing scan while I composed myself as my belly was shaking that much!!!

Will read everything later, love to you all.

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Megg I keep trying to be positive. I've had a snooze and woke up negative again. How could I have got a positive pregnancy test at 3 dpo??? 

So pleased for you Pip and SassyLou :)


----------



## LittleGriffin

Yey PIP and SASSYLOU!!!!!!


----------



## Pippin

Just had a phone call mw appointment booked for Sunday :yipee: 9am.


----------



## LittleGriffin

God, my back dunt half ache!
Jimmy keeps saying we are going to have a 10lb baby cos he was 9lb something.......!


----------



## Pippin

Hahahhahaha, my Dad was 10.5 and my uncle was 11 needless to say I was worried but Sam was 8lb 8oz


----------



## Aaisrie

Em what everyone is saying is true. Not only that but seeing hb at that stage automatically takes your chance of MC DOWN to 5-10% (at 12w people are normally in the clear as it's 5% then!!!) serious - heartbeat = fantastic!!!!

Afm I'm getting out tomorrow, Ive got my ketones down to 0!!! Wooooo


----------



## Emmea12uk

I still think we are lucky! I don't think you have seen much to worry about embo. A heartbeat has to be good. Try and relax for the next week - I know that is easier said than done. Xx

Congrats on everyone's good news!

My scan went great once I got in the room and everything was fine! Roll on 16 wk scan!

I am now due 11 July too! My private scan dated me the same as that - so that it shall be!


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> Em what everyone is saying is true. Not only that but seeing hb at that stage automatically takes your chance of MC DOWN to 5-10% (at 12w people are normally in the clear as it's 5% then!!!) serious - heartbeat = fantastic!!!!
> 
> Afm I'm getting out tomorrow, Ive got my ketones down to 0!!! Wooooo

Great news! :happydance:


----------



## LittleGriffin

i don't think i could hack 8 lb never mind anymore.....i'm quite small, 5 foot 3.5 and was 8 stone 5 when i got pregnant.....and something else is quite small too!!! Plus i'm a poof and cannot take pain.....er, what am i doing again??!! Hahahaha!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Emmea12uk said:


> I still think we are lucky! I don't think you have seen much to worry about embo. A heartbeat has to be good. Try and relax for the next week - I know that is easier said than done. Xx
> 
> Congrats on everyone's good news!
> 
> My scan went great once I got in the room and everything was fine! Roll on 16 wk scan!
> 
> I am now due 11 July too! My private scan dated me the same as that - so that it shall be!

Fantastic news EMMEA!! :cloud9:


----------



## sequeena

I have no idea what ours will turn out to be .... OH doesn't know his birthweight and I was 5lbs 1 ounce because I was 6 weeks early :wacko:


----------



## LittleGriffin

sequeena said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Em what everyone is saying is true. Not only that but seeing hb at that stage automatically takes your chance of MC DOWN to 5-10% (at 12w people are normally in the clear as it's 5% then!!!) serious - heartbeat = fantastic!!!!
> 
> Afm I'm getting out tomorrow, Ive got my ketones down to 0!!! Wooooo
> 
> Great news! :happydance:Click to expand...

Well done you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

Emmea12uk said:


> I still think we are lucky! I don't think you have seen much to worry about embo. A heartbeat has to be good. Try and relax for the next week - I know that is easier said than done. Xx
> 
> Congrats on everyone's good news!
> 
> My scan went great once I got in the room and everything was fine! Roll on 16 wk scan!
> 
> I am now due 11 July too! My private scan dated me the same as that - so that it shall be!

Congratulations hon :yipee: 

Did they measure the nuchal fold?


----------



## SassyLou

Congratulations on your scan Emmea12uk, just seen your picture on facebook, lovely xxx

Embo78 I'm sure everything will be fine, lots of positive thoughts xxx

Aaisrie hope you're feeling better and are home soon xxx

Pippin glad you're colposcopy went well, I had problems back in 1997 had CIN 3 and had to have a large chunk of my cervix removed, its a nightmare isn't it. I did a lot of research and most cervical problems left untreated would return to normal but if at a certain level they always treat just in case. Always here if you need to talk xxx

LittleGriffin my boys weights were DS#1 4lb 8oz (6wks early), DS# 8lb 5oz and DS#3 9lb 13 1/2oz. I had a c-section with the 4lb 8oz son and the other two were delivered vaginally, believe me the bigger they are the easier they are to push out, I promise! xxx

Finally a picture from our scan today.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0002.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SassyLou

Oh forgot to say, I told my mum when we left hospital. I'm 39 years old and anybody would think I'm 14. She called me a bloody idiot and said I must be stupid. Then again that's typical her!!!


----------



## Pippin

Congratulations SassyLou so pleased it went well. Did they get a nuchal fold measurement? Sorry your Mum wasn't quite as supportive as she should be. I'm sure it was just a shock but it's your life and how wonderful you are giving life to another. 

Congrats hon fab news all is well. Lovely picture.


----------



## SassyLou

No they didn't do NT measurement. We had a long chat with a midwife first and decided against it, even if our risk had come back high (which it may well have done because of my age) I wouldn't have gone for amnio or cvs and wouldn't terminated because of Downs. I don't like tests which give a risk rather than a definite yes or no and she explained that they worked out your risk from a combination of NT, blood test, age etc.

She did say they would look in detail anyway and would let us know if there was something serious. I said I would only terminate if there was something wrong that would mean the baby wouldn't survive.

The sonographer did say she was glad we weren't having it done as she would have struggled to measure it as the baby was on its head kicking its legs!!!

As for my mother she can be quite a bitch, she is and always has been obsessed with my eldest son and nothing else really matters. Robs parents are nightmares too, it's been so much better since we moved away from them all :thumbup:


----------



## Pippin

I totally agree with, if we don't get one this time because I'm late booking in I'm not bothered although if I do get one then I'll try to get the measurement. I wouldn't abort either unless it was something fatal like you said. I'm just interested as I'm 32 this year, I know the risks start around now. Just nice to know all is well for this stage.

Sorry about both your folks being difficult. I've been blessed both sides and I feel very lucky. It's upsetting I'm sure, like they say you can choose your friends but you can't choose your family :dohh:


----------



## SassyLou

I went thinking the same as you that I'd probably get in done, but the more I thought about it the more I decided I don't want something done that gives you a risk factor, the midwife asked if I'd had the protein marker blood tests done when I had the boys (they didn't do NT then) and I'd refused them because they only gave a risk factor, made me realise I didn't really want it doing. I know quite a few people who've come back high risk, go through weeks of worrying, an amnio, only to find out everything was ok.

Rob's parents are happy about the pregnancy, but that's the problem, my MIL is an interfering witch, they were terrible parents who did nothing with their kids other than leave them while they went out drinking (my DH was babysitting for his then 3 yr old brother when he was 9). They try and tell us what to do and try and re-live what they missed with their own kids with mine. But when your MIL is on the phone telling your 12 year old on xmas day how much wine and whisky she's got and how much she's going to drink you keep away!!! They came and watched George a week after his op while we finished xmas shopping. When we got home they'd encouraged him to hide under the table, bear in mind this is a child who's struggling with spacial awareness since his eye op and can't blink if anything goes to poke him in the eye!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> I still think we are lucky! I don't think you have seen much to worry about embo. A heartbeat has to be good. Try and relax for the next week - I know that is easier said than done. Xx
> 
> Congrats on everyone's good news!
> 
> My scan went great once I got in the room and everything was fine! Roll on 16 wk scan!
> 
> I am now due 11 July too! My private scan dated me the same as that - so that it shall be!
> 
> Congratulations hon :yipee:
> 
> Did they measure the nuchal fold?Click to expand...

Thank you!!
Nope. I don't want to know about abnormalities I can't do anything about as I would never abort no matter what.


----------



## Emmea12uk

I think the same sassylou, a risk factor isn't worth stressing out. If it were definate then I might prepare myself. But I just want a normal healthy pregnancy for once, even if I have to cope with another disabled child at the end. 

I didn't say earlier because I felt stupid, but if I can't tell you ladies who can I tell?

When I got to my scan and saw the waiting room I nearly threw up and fainted. For a second or two I could see myself sat there with my mother three years ago after just been asked to terminate Tom due to his sb. I felt like I was right back there again and felt all the emotions:( I am crying now just remembering how I felt seeing that room. Thankfully they called me into a different scan room where I could relax.

But now I am petrified of going back for my fetal med scan. I don't want to see that room and I don't want my world to crash again:( I wish I could get a sneak peak privately first so at least I know it is ok

I wish I never had to go to that waiting room again!:(


----------



## SassyLou

Emmea12uk said:


> I think the same sassylou, a risk factor isn't worth stressing out. If it were definate then I might prepare myself. But I just want a normal healthy pregnancy for once, even if I have to cope with another disabled child at the end.
> 
> I didn't say earlier because I felt stupid, but if I can't tell you ladies who can I tell?
> 
> When I got to my scan and saw the waiting room I nearly threw up and fainted. For a second or two I could see myself sat there with my mother three years ago after just been asked to terminate Tom due to his sb. I felt like I was right back there again and felt all the emotions:( I am crying now just remembering how I felt seeing that room. Thankfully they called me into a different scan room where I could relax.
> 
> But now I am petrified of going back for my fetal med scan. I don't want to see that room and I don't want my world to crash again:( I wish I could get a sneak peak privately first so at least I know it is ok
> 
> I wish I never had to go to that waiting room again!:(

Why would you have felt stupid? I think you made a wise informed decision and lets be fair you know what you're talking about.

I almost cried when I read your feelings about being in the scan room, I can't imagine how you must have felt. I'm sure everything will be ok, but whatever the outcome you'll love this baby with all your heart. By the way I love your pictures of Tom on FB and this mornings little story.

xxx


----------



## Pippin

Awww Emmea I understand it must be so hard going back. Try to remember it's a different baby under different circumstances now. You have done everything you can have done to prevent sp so hold onto that for now. It's in four weeks isn't it? Never feel stupid saying how you feel. xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Thank you do much. I feel better now. You guys are great.

My fetal med scan in 28 jan, the same day as my gd test.


----------



## Pippin

So just to let you in on the drama as some of you asked on FB. The group I joined on here when I had Sam have kept in contact on FB and started another chat forum on there, one not open to the public so I can talk openly about baby2. To cut a long story short a couple of us are pregnant again and us posting about is upsetting people as they are having issues TTC. We were told not to post about our pregnancies anymore and it caused a bit of a riot. I'm hurt as people complained about me innocently posting my good news but I'm over it already and we are all friends again. I get to announce properly next Thursday so it's ok. I was feeling so happy about my appointment finally being booked (one said post) then to be told by my friends not to talk about it came as a bit of a shock we've known each other for years now literally! But hey I'm happy again as it's over now so that's an end to it.


----------



## Emmea12uk

That is not nice of them:( glad you are ok though x


----------



## Aaisrie

Stupid double post


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay girls I'm about to burst into tears, it's been one of those days. So basically my mum works in this hospital and there is an asda about 30secs down the road opposite it. I came in here not expecting to stay and so brought nothing. Patricia came down last night and brought me pants and socks thinking I was getting home today and when I didn't I asked mum to get me at least a top (I've been wearing the same one for 2 days and smell like vomit, sweat, hospital and sickness) so she said she'd do it after work. Later on she said she'd do it I she finished on time (um it would take her 10mins). So she's supposed to finish at 5, at 5:30 I get a call from my dad saying she txt him about needing some stuff but didn't say what she wanted him to do so he phoned me to ask. Finally after txting her and getting no response I rang at 6:15 only to find she'd gone to tesco (near her house like 25mins from here) and could only get me pjs and I was like I don't need them I'm getting home tomorrow I just want a top so I can get showered and changed and have something clean. Then she tells me she had to go because she had to take stuff to my sister!!!!!! So I rang my dad in floods and he came 30mins from home to bring me a top and then 30 mins home -WTF?? THEN I fought with chris on the phone (because at this point I'm just angry) about how he's so selfish because he won't learn to drive unless someone else pays for it because he has no reason to want to... I was like you could have brought me stuff AND when I get home from hospital I'm gonna have to get in the car to go and get groceries because we live in the middle of a bunch of fields and he only place he can walk to is a garage for necessities... THERES MORE!!! So my dad leaves and I go for my shower, after havin the drip taken down because my ketones were 0 so once the bag was finished I was done, definitely getting home tomorrow. They asked me to leave one last urine sample because the one they sent off to the lab there was something wrong (a minor something) so I leave one only for them to tell me my ketones are back up to +2.... I want to cry, throw myself out the window and have a nervous breakdown all at the same time......
Sorry for being a moaning minnie but im so upset and stuck on the ward and you know how stressed I am because this was typed entirely on my iPhone!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Embo78 said:


> Thanks Megg I keep trying to be positive. I've had a snooze and woke up negative again. How could I have got a positive pregnancy test at 3 dpo???
> 
> So pleased for you Pip and SassyLou :)

You couldn't have gotten a + at 3dpo... But, that doesn't mean that they aren't off on measurements. Even a TEENY mis-measurement could equal a HUGE discrepancy. That's why they don't often date a pregnancy in the first few weeks. Also, a baby that grows a wee bit slower than "average" doesn't mean there's a problem. That's why there's an "average" that they use. Not everyone can fall within those limits!



Pippin said:


> Just had a phone call mw appointment booked for Sunday :yipee: 9am.

Great! :)



Aaisrie said:


> Em what everyone is saying is true. Not only that but seeing hb at that stage automatically takes your chance of MC DOWN to 5-10% (at 12w people are normally in the clear as it's 5% then!!!) serious - heartbeat = fantastic!!!!
> 
> Afm I'm getting out tomorrow, Ive got my ketones down to 0!!! Wooooo

Woohoo!!! :yipee:



Emmea12uk said:


> I still think we are lucky! I don't think you have seen much to worry about embo. A heartbeat has to be good. Try and relax for the next week - I know that is easier said than done. Xx
> 
> Congrats on everyone's good news!
> 
> My scan went great once I got in the room and everything was fine! Roll on 16 wk scan!
> 
> I am now due 11 July too! My private scan dated me the same as that - so that it shall be!

Glad your scan went well! :thumbup:



SassyLou said:


> Congratulations on your scan Emmea12uk, just seen your picture on facebook, lovely xxx
> 
> Embo78 I'm sure everything will be fine, lots of positive thoughts xxx
> 
> Aaisrie hope you're feeling better and are home soon xxx
> 
> Pippin glad you're colposcopy went well, I had problems back in 1997 had CIN 3 and had to have a large chunk of my cervix removed, its a nightmare isn't it. I did a lot of research and most cervical problems left untreated would return to normal but if at a certain level they always treat just in case. Always here if you need to talk xxx
> 
> LittleGriffin my boys weights were DS#1 4lb 8oz (6wks early), DS# 8lb 5oz and DS#3 9lb 13 1/2oz. I had a c-section with the 4lb 8oz son and the other two were delivered vaginally, believe me the bigger they are the easier they are to push out, I promise! xxx
> 
> Finally a picture from our scan today.

Gorgeous piccie!!! :cloud9:



Pippin said:


> So just to let you in on the drama as some of you asked on FB. The group I joined on here when I had Sam have kept in contact on FB and started another chat forum on there, one not open to the public so I can talk openly about baby2. To cut a long story short a couple of us are pregnant again and us posting about is upsetting people as they are having issues TTC. We were told not to post about our pregnancies anymore and it caused a bit of a riot. I'm hurt as people complained about me innocently posting my good news but I'm over it already and we are all friends again. I get to announce properly next Thursday so it's ok. I was feeling so happy about my appointment finally being booked (one said post) then to be told by my friends not to talk about it came as a bit of a shock we've known each other for years now literally! But hey I'm happy again as it's over now so that's an end to it.

I've never quite understood that. I've always had issues being happy for random people I didn't know well, people from high school, strangers on the street... but I've never really been able to be upset by someone on BnB getting good news! I'm glad you've all worked it out now though!



Aaisrie said:


> Okay girls I'm about to burst into tears, it's been one of those days. So basically my mum works in this hospital and there is an asda about 30secs down the road opposite it. I came in here not expecting to stay and so brought nothing. Patricia came down last night and brought me pants and socks thinking I was getting home today and when I didn't I asked mum to get me at least a top (I've been wearing the same one for 2 days and smell like vomit, sweat, hospital and sickness) so she said she'd do it after work. Later on she said she'd do it I she finished on time (um it would take her 10mins). So she's supposed to finish at 5, at 5:30 I get a call from my dad saying she txt him about needing some stuff but didn't say what she wanted him to do so he phoned me to ask. Finally after txting her and getting no response I rang at 6:15 only to find she'd gone to tesco (near her house like 25mins from here) and could only get me pjs and I was like I don't need them I'm getting home tomorrow I just want a top so I can get showered and changed and have something clean. Then she tells me she had to go because she had to take stuff to my sister!!!!!! So I rang my dad in floods and he came 30mins from home to bring me a top and then 30 mins home -WTF?? THEN I fought with chris on the phone (because at this point I'm just angry) ab

What rubbish, honey! :hugs: I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

So i have had like no symptoms today... monday i was feeling sick all day and yesterday i had heartburn from hell and heavy boobs... but today nothing and it really has me worried... i lost my last baby at 4+6/5 weeks... i really just want this pregnancy to be successful. Tests are still really positive but i just feel so uneasy


----------



## Pippin

Emmea12uk said:


> Thank you do much. I feel better now. You guys are great.
> 
> My fetal med scan in 28 jan, the same day as my gd test.

Awww good luck hon, not too long to wait really but I know you'll be nervous as anything. xxx



Aaisrie said:


> Okay girls I'm about to burst into tears, it's been one of those days. So basically my mum works in this hospital and there is an asda about 30secs down the road opposite it. I came in here not expecting to stay and so brought nothing. Patricia came down last night and brought me pants and socks thinking I was getting home today and when I didn't I asked mum to get me at least a top (I've been wearing the same one for 2 days and smell like vomit, sweat, hospital and sickness) so she said she'd do it after work. Later on she said she'd do it I she finished on time (um it would take her 10mins). So she's supposed to finish at 5, at 5:30 I get a call from my dad saying she txt him about needing some stuff but didn't say what she wanted him to do so he phoned me to ask. Finally after txting her and getting no response I rang at 6:15 only to find she'd gone to tesco (near her house like 25mins from here) and could only get me pjs and I was like I don't need them I'm getting home tomorrow I just want a top so I can get showered and changed and have something clean. Then she tells me she had to go because she had to take stuff to my sister!!!!!! So I rang my dad in floods and he came 30mins from home to bring me a top and then 30 mins home -WTF?? THEN I fought with chris on the phone (because at this point I'm just angry) about how he's so selfish because he won't learn to drive unless someone else pays for it because he has no reason to want to... I was like you could have brought me stuff AND when I get home from hospital I'm gonna have to get in the car to go and get groceries because we live in the middle of a bunch of fields and he only place he can walk to is a garage for necessities... THERES MORE!!! So my dad leaves and I go for my shower, after havin the drip taken down because my ketones were 0 so once the bag was finished I was done, definitely getting home tomorrow. They asked me to leave one last urine sample because the one they sent off to the lab there was something wrong (a minor something) so I leave one only for them to tell me my ketones are back up to +2.... I want to cry, throw myself out the window and have a nervous breakdown all at the same time......
> Sorry for being a moaning minnie but im so upset and stuck on the ward and you know how stressed I am because this was typed entirely on my iPhone!!!!

Awww hon I'd be a bit pissed off too. If my mother worked in the same hospital she'd be up during lunch and after work to see me let alone not answering text. I think it's a bit mean of her to be truthful but I'm obviously being one sided as it's you. :hug: Does this mean you'll have to stay in again tonight? 



LuvMySoldier said:


> So i have had like no symptoms today... monday i was feeling sick all day and yesterday i had heartburn from hell and heavy boobs... but today nothing and it really has me worried... i lost my last baby at 4+6/5 weeks... i really just want this pregnancy to be successful. Tests are still really positive but i just feel so uneasy

Aww hon don't panic yet. I had nothing really until 6 weeks. Definitely no nausea so you are early yet to be getting anything full on. Could also be a temporary thing and it'll hit you full force next week. Stay strong :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

I don't know I have to wait for the drs to come round before I'll find out 

Thanks for the support girls, sorry I haven't been able to keep up on posts 
X


----------



## Emmea12uk

Just had to share, I went maternity clothes shopping today! I bought everything I tried on as it made me look pregnant instead of fat! I am well chuffed with my purchases!:)

Ohh my morning sickness hasn't gone yet:( I hope it hurries up and goes away - I would like to start eating breakfast without seeing it again!

When am I second tri? Is it next week?

How is everyone today? I hope you are on your way home aaisrie


----------



## sequeena

Yes 13 weeks is 2nd tri but it's 14 weeks on this forum for some reason. Guess they like even numbers :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Still here, not home until tomorrow now. Urine is clear but nausea is here, they tried me on a different tablet but it didn't work but they don't want to discount it without trying it again.... :(


----------



## LuvMySoldier

My nausea is back with vengeance today...happy its back but we are flying home which is cross country. Hoping I can make it without bolting to the bathroom


----------



## Pippin

Hi ladies. Seems like it's a sick day today as I've had a bit of nausea too! Reassuring but annoying is how I see it. I have yet another headache too.

2nd tri is 13 weeks I think Emmea they've always had it wrong in here. I think they say it's your 14th week but it's when you're 13.

Spots! I HATE THEM!!!! I have really painful little ones on my nose and they won't go away. Not normal acne ones, like a reaction kinda spot. I always get them when pregnant it's a pain but they are particularly bad this time and hurt. I think it's the HCG it makes me itch all on my cheeks and forehead. Oh the joys of pregnancy. I certainly haven't got the pregnancy glow I have lanky hair, itch and horrible red spots, nice! Thinking how it differs to Sam, I remember getting horrible skin last time but I don't remember my hair getting lanky, I remember it getting thicker if anything. Hmmmm we shall see.


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Still here, not home until tomorrow now. Urine is clear but nausea is here, they tried me on a different tablet but it didn't work but they don't want to discount it without trying it again.... :(

Hope you make it home soon hon :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip im determined to get out tomorrow to go to my dads for new years. They still won't take the venflon out of my arm "just in case" even though I've been off the drip since last night!! 
I hope everyone else feels better soon, I swear this hyperemesis will be the death of me!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I swear yesterday i felt movement but thought I was imagining it but I felt it again tonight!! Oh in case you didn't see my bump pic yesterday 11+3 by dates
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/22236b6d.jpg


----------



## heva510

Evening all must be something about today I have been nauseous all day :( and spots breaking out every day oh where is the bloom every one talks about lol x x plus found babies hb on Doppler this am no been able to for wks now :) x


----------



## LittleGriffin

I have spots too! Its like dot to bloody dot!
I'm laid in bed at the min with a hot water bottle, watching Sex and the City starting from the very 1st episode.....Jimmy has been great, he has cooked tea, cleaned the kitchen and made me a cuppa and the hot water bottle!!

Question ladies - 

I'm 9 weeks tomorrow and none of my clothes fit....my thighs, bum, arms etc are all the same size but my belly and hips have got bigger and everything i own in uncomfortable....my mum bought me a pair of jeans for xmas and today i have had to fasten them with a hair bobble.....man, it was painful!
Is this normal at such an early stage? Is it possible i need maternity clothes already??
AND
Do you just buy your normal size in maternity clothes cos they are made bigger for the pregnancy? or do you have to buy a bigger size???
HELP ME!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

AAISRIE - 

Miss - matched underwear??? Shocker!!! ;-)


----------



## Aaisrie

LittleGriffin said:


> AAISRIE -
> 
> Miss - matched underwear??? Shocker!!! ;-)

Hahahaha it's the only maternity bra that fits and I wore the pants on Christmas day!!! I need to get home so I can buy some hotmilk online, love their bras :) I started showing with my first at 8w and had to go into maternity jeans then but everyones different normally small framed and petite people show sooner and yes you buy your normal size (although I did go up a size all over while pregnant so keep that in mind) because maternity stuff is cut for your bump. Just try everything on for comfort because some people prefer ove the bump trousers and other people like under the bump or pocket stretchy stuff :)


----------



## LittleGriffin

Thank you!! Your ace!

I have been looking at HotMilk too, i have already gone from an A cup to a B cup and bought 2 new bras but my hips don't fit in my pants so i am in mis - matched underwear too.....i hope i don't get run over!!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> Hi ladies. Seems like it's a sick day today as I've had a bit of nausea too! Reassuring but annoying is how I see it. I have yet another headache too.
> 
> 2nd tri is 13 weeks I think Emmea they've always had it wrong in here. I think they say it's your 14th week but it's when you're 13.
> 
> Spots! I HATE THEM!!!! I have really painful little ones on my nose and they won't go away. Not normal acne ones, like a reaction kinda spot. I always get them when pregnant it's a pain but they are particularly bad this time and hurt. I think it's the HCG it makes me itch all on my cheeks and forehead. Oh the joys of pregnancy. I certainly haven't got the pregnancy glow I have lanky hair, itch and horrible red spots, nice! Thinking how it differs to Sam, I remember getting horrible skin last time but I don't remember my hair getting lanky, I remember it getting thicker if anything. Hmmmm we shall see.

I know what you mean!! I was gorgeous with Tom! I lost weight, my skin glowed, my hair shimmered lovely and thick. Even my thighs looked better! This time everything is different. I am huge, my boobs look like they might produce milk this time! My face is plastered in spots. My nails are brittle and my hair just feel lank and greasy. Because I had some belly flab I gained since Tom, the bump has pushed it out and it sticks out and looks horrid:(

Sorry, you got me ranting! I hope we both feel and look better in the second tri! One week to go for means two for you!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> I swear yesterday i felt movement but thought I was imagining it but I felt it again tonight!! Oh in case you didn't see my bump pic yesterday 11+3 by dates
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/22236b6d.jpg

Great bump!!! I am jealous!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

LittleGriffin said:


> I have spots too! Its like dot to bloody dot!
> I'm laid in bed at the min with a hot water bottle, watching Sex and the City starting from the very 1st episode.....Jimmy has been great, he has cooked tea, cleaned the kitchen and made me a cuppa and the hot water bottle!!
> 
> Question ladies -
> 
> I'm 9 weeks tomorrow and none of my clothes fit....my thighs, bum, arms etc are all the same size but my belly and hips have got bigger and everything i own in uncomfortable....my mum bought me a pair of jeans for xmas and today i have had to fasten them with a hair bobble.....man, it was painful!
> Is this normal at such an early stage? Is it possible i need maternity clothes already??
> AND
> Do you just buy your normal size in maternity clothes cos they are made bigger for the pregnancy? or do you have to buy a bigger size???
> HELP ME!!!!!!!

I needed maternity before 9 weeks lol, but I get by with hipster jeans. It isn't too soon to do some shopping though! You buy them in your current size, and they should adjust or stretch over time. We are lucky because baggy tops are fashionable withcimfy leggings so if you have them already they will last a while. 

I have been doing rye hair bobble thing for weeks - it isn't comfy really is it? When you sit they dig and when you stand they fall off!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oohh hot milk - I am so gonna get me some thirds after my 16wk scan as a treat!! Although I hate that I am xlarge at just size 14:( they don't cater for monster boobs.


----------



## Pippin

Emmea12uk said:


> LittleGriffin said:
> 
> 
> I have spots too! Its like dot to bloody dot!
> I'm laid in bed at the min with a hot water bottle, watching Sex and the City starting from the very 1st episode.....Jimmy has been great, he has cooked tea, cleaned the kitchen and made me a cuppa and the hot water bottle!!
> 
> Question ladies -
> 
> I'm 9 weeks tomorrow and none of my clothes fit....my thighs, bum, arms etc are all the same size but my belly and hips have got bigger and everything i own in uncomfortable....my mum bought me a pair of jeans for xmas and today i have had to fasten them with a hair bobble.....man, it was painful!
> Is this normal at such an early stage? Is it possible i need maternity clothes already??
> AND
> Do you just buy your normal size in maternity clothes cos they are made bigger for the pregnancy? or do you have to buy a bigger size???
> HELP ME!!!!!!!
> 
> I needed maternity before 9 weeks lol, but I get by with hipster jeans. It isn't too soon to do some shopping though! You buy them in your current size, and they should adjust or stretch over time. We are lucky because baggy tops are fashionable withcimfy leggings so if you have them already they will last a while.
> 
> I have been doing rye hair bobble thing for weeks - it isn't comfy really is it? When you sit they dig and when you stand they fall off!!Click to expand...

Ditto for all of this really. Although I went out and looked for skirts today with elastic waist and bought 2 sizes to big and it's sooooo comfy. Same with a pair of trousers. Maternity wear often falls down on me as my thighs are too big compared to my waist lol.


----------



## Pippin

Ohhh and happy 11 weeks to me :happydance:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Happy 11 weeks!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea I thought you had a big bump too!!! What're you jealous of :)

I love hotmilk I hate my boob size though - had terrible problems while pregnant with saraya as I have a small ribcage/back size so I'm "normally" a 30E and when pregnant with saraya went up to a 30G but noone does 30's!!!! So I have to wear a 32 which rides up my back but hotmilk is still the comfiest.

Caroline best to get maternity now and get the wear out of it :) also some cheap hoodies or jumpers from primark in a few sizes too big, I used to buy a 14/16 for my normal size 8/10 body and they were comfy for my bump :)

Happy 11w pip!!


----------



## Megg33k

Happy 11 Weeks, Pip!

I think everyone is nauseous today EXCEPT for me... and I sort of needed that reassurance today. My 1st bub stopped growing at 5+2, but we didn't find out until my 10 or 11w scan. (So sad I can't remember anymore!) So, this is a very scary day for me... and I think ALL my symptoms have gone!


----------



## Aaisrie

Meg you know it's normal, weren't you just tellin someone else not to worryfor the sane thing???? You know symptoms come and go - I will happily I've you my hyperemesis!!!!! :)


----------



## SassyLou

Pippin - happy 11 wks. I don't know if you'd noticed but I've been moved on 4 days (which I don't really think is possible, just another typically large baby I blame DH) but I'm going with it as it put me nearer to 12 weeks. I know its probably still not right but I can con myself. New due date is the 16th July!!!

Meg - I had so many days panicking when my symptoms weren't there or less severe.

Emmea12uk - glad you got some clothes.

Aaisrie - hope you're feeling better and home tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Aaisrie said:


> Meg you know it's normal, weren't you just tellin someone else not to worryfor the sane thing???? You know symptoms come and go - I will happily I've you my hyperemesis!!!!! :)

Yes! Trust me, I feel pretty stupid for not being able to follow my own advice! I tell people about symptoms coming and going all the time! I even told others that today while *I* was freaking out about it. I know how ridiculous that is!

What's worse... I saw the teeniest, tiniest fleck of pink on my tissue tonight! :shock: I think my heart stopped and jumped into my throat! I've not seen it since, and its probably from my progesterone suppositories... They can cause sloughing of vaginal tissue and spotting from irritation. But, it still was the WRONG day for it. 

I'll happily take your hyperemesis or a day or two! I don't know if I'll volunteer to take it for too long. Or, maybe we can split it in half and each have normal morning sickness?


----------



## heva510

Morning girls how is evryone today and how is everyone planning to see the new yr in x x


----------



## Megg33k

Surviving as best I can! I'm ringing in the NY by... uhm... trying not to worry? LOL

How about you, honey? xxx


----------



## heva510

Think it will b an early nite not one to celebrate the new yr as been cheated on last two yrs on new yrs eve tbh will b glad to see back of 2010 and hopeand pray that 2011 is a better year and try not to worry as well as had another episode of bleeding x


----------



## Megg33k

I'm ready to see the backside of 2010 as well... Been a tough year! Why do we have to deal with bleeding during pregnancy? Is it literally JUST to scare us? :(


----------



## heva510

Not sure Hun I have bled from 4 wks onwards and my heart still skips a beat every time and epu won't even scan me to reasure me now as they said I'll prob bleed all way through, this is my only pregnancy where I have bled as well !


----------



## Pippin

SassyLou said:


> Pippin - happy 11 wks. I don't know if you'd noticed but I've been moved on 4 days (which I don't really think is possible, just another typically large baby I blame DH) but I'm going with it as it put me nearer to 12 weeks. I know its probably still not right but I can con myself. New due date is the 16th July!!!

All updated for you hon. xx



Megg33k said:


> Happy 11 Weeks, Pip!
> 
> I think everyone is nauseous today EXCEPT for me... and I sort of needed that reassurance today. My 1st bub stopped growing at 5+2, but we didn't find out until my 10 or 11w scan. (So sad I can't remember anymore!) So, this is a very scary day for me... and I think ALL my symptoms have gone!

Must be scary and what a day too. Not long now till your scan and I didn't get any nausea until 6 weeks so you are still early to get it really. Most don't until then as numbers aren't high enough :hug:

*As for us* this is my fb status about new year.... tiny hint of pregnancy in it lol. "Mills New Year = Roast goose with all the trimmings for two, Inception on video and then might see in 12 O'Clock if we can stay awake (doubtful). Oh and lets not forget the half glass of wine to go with it all ;0)"

:rofl: Most of my friend will think I'm joking as I can drink many glasses of wine but I truly mean half a glass maybe in a spritzer. Hehehehe


----------



## SassyLou

Thanks Pippin.

I'll be in bed by the time the clock strikes 12. It's a lonely one for me, Rob's working tonight!!! We've not had many New Years Eve's together in the almost 15 years we've been together. He'd rather have Christmas off to be with the kids and people who don't have kids will often swap and work Christmas as they'd rather go out on New Years Eve.


----------



## LittleGriffin

Morning!

Happy 9 weeks to me!!!!! 

I'm off clothes shopping in a bit, we are going to the pub tonight to see the New Year in so i need something that fits!!!!

I feel much better today, had a good sleep and hoping i can feel ok for the rest of the day.

Happy New Year to everyone! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Happy 9 Weeks, Grif!!! :hugs:

Love the hint, Pippin! :) Definitely a hard day today... but I'm now telling myself that this time will be different and everything will be fine. Getting past midnight and into 5+3 has done wonders for my PMA. Plus, a few symptoms came back too... They just took the day off to screw with my head! LOL

This week is going quicker than the last. I'm out of town until Monday, and I'll be 6 weeks on Tuesday. How is that possible?


----------



## Pippin

I can't believe I'm at 11 weeks Megg how did that happen??? :shock:


----------



## sequeena

Hi girls just popping in to say happy new year :) I'm absolutely shattered. I had the best intentions to go shopping in the sales today but once I got into town I just tuned into a zombie.

Good news though, my father in law is going to buy us a swinging crib :D

We're having a quiet one tonight because I just don't have the energy. Chinese, tv and bed. OH has 2 and a half bottles of whiskey... should be interesting. See you in 2011! x


----------



## Aaisrie

Love the status Pip!

Meg glad some of the symptoms have returned and given your head peace - you are still welcome to my hyperemesis!!!!

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL MY PAL GIRLS!!

Has anyone heard from Embo today, I'm a little worried about her with her panic about the scan and that?

AFM I'm trying to calm my poor tummy [still nauseated...] and pack to go to my dad's tonight. I got out of hospital WITH NO MED?! WTF why did they even keep me in last night to give me nothing today so I said to the Dr about seeing my GP for a different med to try and she was like there's no point, there's very little you can take in pregnancy?! Errrmmm she only tried me on 2 antiemetics? So I ignored her, took my friend's [who had hyperemesis with her DD] advice and booked to see my GP on Tuesday. I've also sorted my car tax and booked my MOT! My I have been busy... I swear I'm getting better about handling the nausea but I'm SO FUCKING TERRIFIED of it getting worse and out of hand again because once the vomiting starts, it doesn't stop. 

So again, I shall say Happy New Year, and love you and leave you!!!!


----------



## Pippin

Funnily enough I was getting a bit worried too. I keep logging on to see if she's posted. Might pop by her page, I know she said she might be a bit quiet over the next week.

*COME BACK EMBO *


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea but I hoped she wouldn't be, I hoped she'd let us support her as she's been so amazing supporting us... I worry when she's quiet :(

EMBO WE MISS YOU <3


----------



## Embo78

Eve and Pip sorry to worry you but I'm just so positive things have gone wrong again for me. It's just so painful to even think about and I hope so much that I'm wrong. I'm still around though, but I'm mainly lurking. It seems to be less painful if I'm not on bnb as much though. But when I read that you were thinking of me, I had to post!!
All my symptoms have completely gone, don't feel one bit pregnant, I just wish things were different for me and Gav. We really thought I'd be ok this time but I really feel like I'm not going to be. I just hope it's easier this time seeing as I know what to expect now. I can't believe this is how i'm seeing in the new year. 

I can't even bring myself to type happy new year !! whoops, just did hehe.


----------



## Pippin

Awww Embo I do understand hon we all do having been there :hugs:. I'll do all the positive thinking for you don't you worry, just do what you feel you need to. BnB can make it worse so I understand.

Happy New year to you too, although it's not very happy right now I know. xxxx :kiss:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

So i'm going to go in on monday and hopefully get blood work done to confirm my pregnancy and hopefully i can get them to check my levels since i didn't have af in between... The army isn't always easy to get things done with though... i had to fight for a blood test last time. 

Plus on monday i will be 5 weeks and i lost the last baby starting 4+6 so monday will be a big milestone for me :)


----------



## Emmea12uk

;( embo :( hugs. I am sorry you feel like it is over. I really really hope it isn't :(


----------



## SassyLou

Embo I really don't know what to say :hugs: I'll keep with the positive thoughts and praying for you xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Em! :( I'm sorry its so confusing right now, honey! :hugs: I still think you have a very good chance of good news, sweetheart! I'll hold the torch of hope for you!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Embo.... Hugs and prayers for you.


As for me, this is the first New Years Day I don't have a hangover!!! Although, I am very tired cos Jimmy snored all night!

Got some new clothes yesterday from Topshop Maternity so was all comfy last night....I even did some dancing!! All in all was a good night.

Looking forward to everything 2011 brings.....first stop January 20th for our scan. Xx


----------



## Pippin

*Happy New Year everyone*. I started it well with a lie in until 9:30 thanks to DH. Haven't done that for years!!!! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Happy New Year! Hoping we all see our dreams realized this year!


----------



## SassyLou

Happy New Year. I'm 12 weeks today :happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Happy new year to eveyone!!!

Congrats on 12 weeks sassylou!


----------



## SassyLou

My bump at almost 12 weeks (last night) xxx
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pippin

SassyLou said:


> My bump at almost 12 weeks (last night) xxx

Yay where is the 'like' button :yipee:


----------



## Emmea12uk

I was thinking the same pippin


----------



## Aaisrie

I so just want to cry, I'm beyond done with feeling this I'll. Worrying about Monday as it's my first day looking after saraya alone since my last hospital stint and feeling this nauseated renders me useless :(
Hopefully when I see the gp on Tuesday I'll get something that helps. I have my mot to go to on Thursday and I still haven't got my sidelights replaced or he plastic casing on my back light replaced either :(
Hope you all had a good new year, em im glad you're still lurking but wish you could be your usual chatty self
X


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Well ladies I may not be here too much longer. I just had some brownish spotting when I went to the bathroom. Looks similar to what happened last time but no real cramping this time. I'm trying to stay positive but I guess we'll see what's changed when I wake up in the morning. Praying its nothing and I cand baby is fine.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sorry to hear that luvmysoldier. I hope it turns out to be nothing serious.

Aisrie, sorry you are feeling so ill. I know what it is like looking after Tom on my own for a whole week at a time when i am really sick. It sucks so much. But it will be over soon xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Not necessarily Emmea!! I have hyperemesis so it could continue the full 9 mo!!!! *dies*
Just struggling through some toast to try and settle my tummy ATM but it would help if saraya wasn't so keen on bouncing on the bed!!!!
How's everyone else today?

Happy 12 weeks to me!!


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds like a rough time right now! 

Sorry about the extreme sickness! :hugs:

Also, sorry to hear about the brown spotting. I hope its nothing!!!

AFM... I still have nearly no symptoms most days. Some days, I literally feel completely normal, except for sore boobs. But, I know that's from my progesterone supplements. I go back and forth on whether or not I think things are okay. I saw 2 itty bitty little flecks of pink tonight, but it was following (TMI) bearing down for a bowel movement. It was even less than before... not even enough to call a dot... just 2 little flecks. :shrug: I didn't even freak out for a minute. I just saw it, wiped to make sure that there was no more, and moved on when there wasn't. I don't know if it means that I'm calming down or if its because I know that I can't stop things from going wrong, so I might as well just wait and see. I'm not feeling particularly positive, but I'm not really worried either. So, I don't know what to expect next week. I just want to get it over with.


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hugs for both AAISRIE and LUVMYSOILDER....

I feel well sick today but my boobs feel better.....roll on January 20th so we can see our baby, know everything is ok and start to enjoy this a bit more!! X


----------



## Megg33k

Griff - Here, here! Can't wait till you get the good news!


----------



## Pippin

Hugs to you all that need it. luvmysoldier could just be implantation bleed making it's way out still if you don't have cramps. Will keep everything crossed for you hon. xxx


Well as for me I'm back from my booking appointment. All went really well. As expected my weight is an issue but she didn't treat me like a child as they can so often do but she said not to worry and would help me if I needed it. So all in all good. Still considered high risk because of my asthma combined with weight an the fact I've had two colcoscopies (sp?) but she's not worried, just means an extra consultant visit like last time. Blood taken so that cuts out a trip, over all feel very positive and happy. She thinks I'll get my scan around 12 weeks and they should phone this week to book me in. Feel sooooo much more relaxed now but bricking it as it all seems so real now and that this is really going to happen this time. The doubt won't leave until it's born but OMG I'm going to have two under two rofl!!!! What was interesting was she was happy to change my EDD according to my early scan, I thought she would poo poo it like my last one did. Anyway just very pleased.


----------



## Aaisrie

Meg I'm sure everything will be fine!

Caroline roll on 20th for you!

Thanks for the support girls, I know I'm just moaning constantly, I feel like I'm bringing the whole thread down with my attitude :( sorry


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip that's awesome, I'm glad she was understanding and helpful


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Meg I'm sure everything will be fine!
> 
> Caroline roll on 20th for you!
> 
> Thanks for the support girls, I know I'm just moaning constantly, I feel like I'm bringing the whole thread down with my attitude :( sorry

No you're not hon. Goodness if you can't let it out here where can you? :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

I feel like I'm so negative though I just didn't know it was possible to feel this ill for this long. According to what I've read HG is like having food poisoning only all the time :( bleugh :(


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone, just checking in. Having a good day today. Feeling much more positive. Symptoms are back with a vengeance and my attitude is similar to how Megg was typing earlier. I feel calm and that what will be will be. For now anyway hehe!! There's nothing I can do about it so I'll just enjoy my pregnancy as much as possible. 

Eve, hope you're feeling better soon, you must be feeling rank right now!

Pip, so glad your booking in went great.

luvmysoldier, sorry about the spotting but spotting is so common in early pregnancy and leads to nothing but I totally understand your fears cos I'd be the same !

Megg, your attitude is good and keeping calm is so good for you and bubs. Wish I could be more like you.

To anyone I've missed hope you're ok and enjoying your pregnancies xx


----------



## sequeena

Yes Embo good news!! :hugs:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Glad everyone seems to be having a decent day.
A- I hope your hyperemesis dies down my sister had it bad and zofran was a wonder drug for her
AFM just a little bit of brown in my cm this morning and still no cramps. Feeling much better just wish I had a little more symptoms then sore nipples. Thinking I might be coming down with a uti yuck! Maybe that caused my spotting? Today is my milestone day so hoping the rest goes smooth.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Ok well maybe I spoke to soon...still having brownish when I wipe but light like at the very start or end of af... still trying to stay positive and hoping its a minor infection or something.


----------



## Aaisrie

Em it's so good to see you and so glad you're feeling calmer!

LMS brown blood is old and I've read a lot of people who have a haematoma passing and stuff like that that seems to show brown? I'm going to see the gp ontuesday so hopefully get some meds sorted then

I felt so ill, we had to go to tesco to get food and I was in tears and heaving the whole way round, I could hardly stand... I wish chris could drive :(


----------



## Pippin

LMS - Sorry you are getting more spotting hon, I truly hope that it's just a bit of old blood coming out. :hug:

Em - So liking the new positive you. God bless that MS I hope it's here to stay and gives you a sicky ride to 12 weeks :hug: (like one of those upside down roller coasters after 12 pints of larger and a bag of greasy fish and chips :haha:)

A - How are you doing my vomity one? :sick: Hope you got through the day ok on your own :hug:

Megg - Also like the calmness like a sea of tranquility we all obviously need:boat:

AFM - Well I've put a very grumpy man to bed so I can carry on feeling nauseous like I have all day. Nothing like early preg but still feeling sick which I hoped was gone now I'm nearing 12 weeks. Sure it was gone by now with my son (secretly hoping a little girly is in there :haha:)


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> Hugs to you all that need it. luvmysoldier could just be implantation bleed making it's way out still if you don't have cramps. Will keep everything crossed for you hon. xxx
> 
> 
> Well as for me I'm back from my booking appointment. All went really well. As expected my weight is an issue but she didn't treat me like a child as they can so often do but she said not to worry and would help me if I needed it. So all in all good. Still considered high risk because of my asthma combined with weight an the fact I've had two colcoscopies (sp?) but she's not worried, just means an extra consultant visit like last time. Blood taken so that cuts out a trip, over all feel very positive and happy. She thinks I'll get my scan around 12 weeks and they should phone this week to book me in. Feel sooooo much more relaxed now but bricking it as it all seems so real now and that this is really going to happen this time. The doubt won't leave until it's born but OMG I'm going to have two under two rofl!!!! What was interesting was she was happy to change my EDD according to my early scan, I thought she would poo poo it like my last one did. Anyway just very pleased.

Glad your appointment went well!! I am excited for you about your scan!!

After my scan it finally started to sink in that I am pregnant. I feel more relaxed now and I am starting to make plans.

Is anyone else thinking about the birth?


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip tomorrow is my 1st day alone, I'm giving myself severe heartburn panicking about it. Chris is being quite good looking after me tonight I just hate being so dependent, I'm such an independent person I find it hard relying on someone especially for stupid stuff like getting me a glass of juice!

Emmea I'm so glad you're feeling more relaxed. I have thought about the birth wondering whether I'll be having another water birth like the last time.


----------



## Pippin

Awww sorry Aaisrie hon I thought it was today, I seem to be losing days at the moment. Also missed your post about shopping :dohh:. What a nightmare you're having. :hug: Have they not given you any pills to calm it down?


----------



## Aaisrie

No! They've tried me on 2 but neither suited, they kept me in hospital an extra night to try and get meds sorted but then never bothered so I've booked to see my GP on Tuesday in the hope that she'll help me out *rolls eyes*


----------



## Pippin

Aww I'm sure one of them will work, I know there are a few around now. xx

My face is so itchy and I'm covered with even more spots. I know I got it with Sam but never this bad :cry: I feel really ugly but feel guilty for complaining. They are getting worse everyday :shock: The ones on my nostrils are sooo sore! Ouchy


----------



## Aaisrie

Can they not prescribe you a cream for it? I remember they gave me something for my itchy tummy when I was preg with saraya


----------



## Pippin

Might be worth a try, a quick phone call might be worth a go. It's on my back too, WHERE IS THE PREGNANCY GLOW LADIES??? :rofl:

Right I'm off up the wooden hill now. Lousy night last night couldn't drop off to sleep for toffee but I think it was because of my booking appointment. Sleep well lovely ladies Aaisrie hope you get a bit of rest from the sickness tomorrow, try not to worry it'll make it worse :hug:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

The blood is now brute red. I'm going to try and get scene tomorrow but they are probably just going to confirm what I'm already suspecting. Maybe they can do some blood work and check my hormones


----------



## Aaisrie

Pop into the pharmacy and ask, they gave me eurax (spelling?) and it was great.
Thanks pip, I just want to be able to function


----------



## dimplesmagee

So...it has been a few days since I've been on here! Sorry ladies...but I did just read EVERYTHING I missed. Took awhile, but I am all caught up now. :)

LuvMySoldier: I am so sorry to hear you are going through this. I hope you will be able to be seen tomorrow. Its scary, I know. I hope and pray you will find rest and comfort this evening. :hugs:

Aasrie: That must really suck having nausea that bad!!! I am so sorry. I hope your appt. on Tuesday is worthwhile and you will find some relief soon!!!

Pippin: I am glad to hear that things are going well for you!!! I cannot wait to be able to enjoy my pregnancy, and relax. 10 more days till my scan!!!

Griff- How fun! Maternity clothes!! :happydance: I wear a size 4 in the U.S...I fit in size small maternity pants, and then sm/med tops, but then by the end of my pregnancy I was in large tops. So, you may have to go shopping again. Darn. :p

Megg-Sorry you have feeling a bit worried about things lately. How are you doing today?

Well, my main complaint is that I am exhausted 24/7, and I have no motivation to do anything. New Year's eve we took my 16 month along to our friend house. I stayed up till midnight, and was SOO ready for bed but Joey was apparently ready to party. He was up off and on till 5:30am!!! Needless to say I did not get the sleep I had hoped for. I was in bed before 10 on Saturday. Sunday I was up early, but then took a 3hr nap this afternoon! I think if my husband did not wake me I would still be sleeping. I am getting really tired again after all that reading I just did! :D

My friends were all talking about who puked and when ect. on New Year's...I ran to the bathroom and puked. They laughed, b/c apparently I was the only one who puked...and didn't drink! :sick: 

Other than that, MS has been pretty non-existent. I hope I am merely blessed this time around, b/c the lack of symptoms makes me nervous as well. I am still pretty flighty, and I LOVE my pickles!!! :holly: LOL, this made me laugh.

So, when might a person use this: :flasher: haha. Ok, I think I am done ladies. Hope I put a little smile on your faces. Have a great week!!! 10 more days till my scan!!!


----------



## Pippin

LuvMySoldier said:


> The blood is now brute red. I'm going to try and get scene tomorrow but they are probably just going to confirm what I'm already suspecting. Maybe they can do some blood work and check my hormones

Awww hon I'm sorry I hope it's not the worst :hug: try and keep strong. xxxx


----------



## LittleGriffin

LuvMySoldier said:


> The blood is now brute red. I'm going to try and get scene tomorrow but they are probably just going to confirm what I'm already suspecting. Maybe they can do some blood work and check my hormones

Let us know what's happening......thinking of you...xx
:hugs:


----------



## Pippin

dimplesmagee bet you are soooo excited about your scan. Hopefully I'll be having mine around then too if all goes well and I get referred properly this time. I love that smiley too. Wish my boobs hurt more so I could use it more. Maybe when I'm nearer the end lol :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

luvmysoldier :hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

Morning everyone.

I feel like I've missed so much and neglected you all these past few days, we're still having problems with one of George's eyes but decided we'd do a bit of family visiting this weekend!

LuvMySoldier - thinking of you and praying for you, hope everything is ok.

Aaisrie - really do hope this sickness goes soon, you must be so fed up.

Pip - glad the appointment went well, can't wait for you to have your scan. As for the high risk because you've had colposcopy, they've referred me to a consultant because I had quite a large chunk of my cervix removed. However they didn't when I had George think it must be because we've moved areas. Anyway I can't see what they're worried about, if I remember rightly you've had colposcopies but no biopsies or treatment??? Therefore there shouldn't be any issues with a weaker cervix etc??

If I've missed anyone really sorry, trying to catch up quick before I take Harry (12 year old) football boot shopping, the joys! He'll want the most lurid, plastic, expensive ones in the shop. It'll end up with me saying no and him sulking always does!!!


----------



## SassyLou

Hi everyone.

We survived the shopping trip and are still speaking. Managed to avoid the lurid green/orange football boots :yipee: Got some in the sale they were £24.99, so I thought I'd done ok then he informs me that he needs shin pads, another £10 :brat: I was hoping to get some maternity jeans but no such luck none of the shops where we went stock maternity clothes (next, new look) I'm getting desperate now, none of my jeans fit!!!


----------



## SassyLou

Oh and forgot to say, for the last few days I've been feeling fluttering and popping which I'm sure is the baby moving. Last night I was laid watching TV, Hubby had his hand on my tummy, and suddenly he said "did you feel that then?" which I did just assumed it was too early for him to feel it too. He felt it a few more times after that!


----------



## Pippin

SassyLou said:


> Pip - glad the appointment went well, can't wait for you to have your scan. As for the high risk because you've had colposcopy, they've referred me to a consultant because I had quite a large chunk of my cervix removed. However they didn't when I had George think it must be because we've moved areas. Anyway I can't see what they're worried about, if I remember rightly you've had colposcopies but no biopsies or treatment??? Therefore there shouldn't be any issues with a weaker cervix etc??!

Thanks hon, your right on all counts really. She wasn't worried in the slightest and didn't seem to be worried at all. She said because it had been 'disturbed' (her word) she thought maybe they should know. I think it was coupled with my weight and asthma she put me at high risk. She only decided this right at the end when she weighed it all up. I'm not too worried. She's allowed me to be seen at my doctors by the midwife rather than the hospital so I'm not really high risk or she wouldn't let me if I was a problem. Bit of luck I'll get an extra scan at 30 weeks to check all is ok and I can't complain with that really. Nice to know it's all ok and things are where they should be.

Hope George's eye gets better soon. Must still be a real drain on you both. xxx

:yipee: on a non confrontational shopping trip, that is something to celebrate.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Just me then!! What was a water birth like? I know it felt good to have a bath in labour but I am not sure I want to be nearly naked or covered in junk after. It would be nice to just to be to go to sleep after.


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea the water birth was amazing, I know lots of women wear bikini tops and stuff but I couldn't have cared less about it. It REALLY helped, well I say that but it's my only labour lol!!! I found the contractions were really sore out of the water. I found the head crowning nippy but overall I really didn't think labour was that bad - I was 14.5hrs in labour. So I'm thinking the water did something! There wS definitely no gunk on me, after saraya was born they started to let the water out slowly while massaging my tummy in the pool with her latched on and then I birthed the placenta naturally the water was all gone so they rinsed me off and I was able to get out and in bed. It was amazing watching her swimming up hrough the water with her eyes open and of course I was able to latch her on straight away and she was basically clean lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh saraya has informed me her doll is called "Haha" lol I love how creative she is! Most kids her age just have "baby" or "dolly" but not my child lol


----------



## Pippin

Our birth centre won't accept me as I have asthma, even though I have never had an attack in my life and it's caused by viral infections but they didn't listen. SO basically if I don't have a cold I won't get asthma! I wanted one but in the end I needed an epidural so I was glad to be in the main bit. I felt nothing after that and it was great, will be doing the same if I can. Not looking forward to that 'ring of fire' as everyone so politely calls it. My room had a shower but no bath, I'm going to ask for one with a bath this time if I get the choice. My hospital had a refit about 4 years ago so it's all very posh and new despite being a crappy hospital over all. Apart from the sterile floor you feel like you are in a hotel lol. All wires and gas etc are tucked behind wood panelling.


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip I had saraya at hospital but my maternity is fairly new too and has a "hone from home" where all the medical stuff is hidden but you can't have any strong meds there, of you want something you have to be transferred back to labour ward


----------



## Pippin

Yer our birth centre is part of the hospital (one floor up) but they were a bit funny about it when I questioned them about why we couldn't just go down stairs if there was a problem. You can't have epidurals in the birth centre though, I'm up for another lol.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Thank you!!

I have the same astma, the only attacks I have ever had have been caused by virus'. Our centre is in the forest not attached to a hospital at all. I really hope they accept me as otherwise I will stay at home!!

I petrified of going back to that hospital. It is the one on one born every minute. They don't show you the filfth on the walls and bathrooms, and the understaffing though. Everything about my experience was frightening and traumatic and it was their fault. Just going there for my scan last week was traumatising. The maternity hospital itself is not attached to the main hospital.


----------



## Megg33k

Thinking of you, luvmysoldier!

I'm calm still today. Had some twingy cramps, but nothing worrying... Everyone says they're normal. Had them most of the day and evening. I didn't mind them. It felt like something useful was going on. So, I enjoyed it! LOL


----------



## LittleGriffin

Has anyone been watching Eastenders? Its the awful storyline on S.I.D.S but not only that, the child swapping also....Me and Jimmy watched it last night and it disturbed us both. :-(

In other news, i am having some right trouble getting comfy in bed. My back hurts, i can't get comfy and i'm up and down a few times a night. Anyone got any thoughts on how to get more comfortable? I have got 1 something in between my legs (yes, i know this is how i got into this situation!) ;-) and something trying to support my lower back but the normal pillows just are not cutting it!!

Hope everyone is ok today.....anyone heard from LUVMYSOILDER?

xx


----------



## sequeena

I watched up until James died and Ronnie was in the square... I couldn't watch it after that :cry:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Well after that , Ronnie ran into the Queen Vic for help and saw they were having a NYE party so she snuck upstairs and put her dead baby in Kat and Alfie's baby's cot and took their baby home. She is pretending he is James and Kat and Alfie found baby 'Tommy' dead when they went to check on him.

Its such a harrowing storyline...


----------



## Megg33k

WTF is this show? I'm glad I'm in the US suddenly!


----------



## sequeena

It's a British Soap. Very popular. I only catch it now and again. I've seen pictures of Ronnie at Tommy's 'funeral'. I can't believe they're allowing the storyline to go on :(


----------



## Megg33k

That's awful. Am I meant to believe that these people couldn't recognize their own baby, btw? Like, they didn't notice it was someone else's baby?


----------



## Embo78

They'd only just given birth the day before I think. Both had boys and both babies had same baby grown on!!
Kat went to identify her baby's body and after a couple mins cried "that's not my baby, that's not my baby" That's where the show ended last night.


----------



## sequeena

Megg33k said:


> That's awful. Am I meant to believe that these people couldn't recognize their own baby, btw? Like, they didn't notice it was someone else's baby?

Mmm exactly. They got round it byy putting the babies in the same sleepsuit. alfie (the father of the stolen baby) bought one for himself and one for Ronnie's partner.


----------



## Embo78

Yay megg you're a sweet pea :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

I don't like that show already! LOL

Yes, I'm a sweet pea! :yipee: I'm excited about it too!


----------



## LittleGriffin

I have just been rung by my doctors, they said they want me to have a flu jab cos pregnant women are 'at risk.' 
Iv done some research on it and its perfectly safe.....i just still feel a bit worried??? 

YE FOR SWEETPEA!!!!!


----------



## Embo78

When's your scan Meggy?? Can't wait to see if you're cooking one or two lil bubbas :)


----------



## Megg33k

Embo78 said:


> When's your scan Meggy?? Can't wait to see if you're cooking one or two lil bubbas :)

Friday! Exactly 3 days from this moment! :)


----------



## Embo78

Bloody eck. That's come around so fast! I'll be keeping everything crossed for lovely heartbeats :happydance:


----------



## Emmea12uk

LittleGriffin said:


> Has anyone been watching Eastenders? Its the awful storyline on S.I.D.S but not only that, the child swapping also....Me and Jimmy watched it last night and it disturbed us both. :-(
> 
> In other news, i am having some right trouble getting comfy in bed. My back hurts, i can't get comfy and i'm up and down a few times a night. Anyone got any thoughts on how to get more comfortable? I have got 1 something in between my legs (yes, i know this is how i got into this situation!) ;-) and something trying to support my lower back but the normal pillows just are not cutting it!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok today.....anyone heard from LUVMYSOILDER?
> 
> xx

Eastenders right now is really getting to me. I have some friends who have lost children to SIDS and it is really upsetting them

I cant sleep either during the night. I just cant get comfy. It hurts to sleep on my tummy now and pillows wont stop me from rolling over. If i find a secret I will let you know, but I remember with Tom i was uncomfortable until he was born.


----------



## Aaisrie

Caroline from what I've read some women have still got the flu after but I'm definitely getting mine as it's better not to take the risk when so many people have died from it, being pregnant definitely puts you at risk.

Em so glad to see you back!

Meg your scan is so close!

AFM - still dying, had to pull the car over so many times for a 10 min journey to the GPs this morning but she was lovely and has prescribed me a different tablet to try. I'm so gross, I haven't even been able to shower or wash my hair since Saturday :( I just can't, everything makes me sick so I'm trying to use my energy for Saraya. The GP also said something about free temporary nursery placements for mothers in my situation to give them respite so hopefully I'll hear from the HV about that soon.

Take my first tablet tonight, as long as Chris gets to the pharmacy on time!!! :S

How's all my girls?
x


----------



## Pippin

I normally watch Eastenders but I'm refusing to follow this story line I think it's just plain sick especially for those that have been effected by SIDs. By all means do a SIDs story as that happen and as sad as it is it's life and we can't change that but to swap babies is adding insult to injury I feel. I think it's wrong of them to dramatise it. I'm boycotting it for the foreseeable future. Sorry that probably makes no argument or sense but it does to me. I just feel so incredibly uncomfortable about it all and the fact they think it's ok to make a 'story' out of something so tragic. Serious would you even want someone else's baby? Anyway I'm ranting you can tell how strongly I feel about it.

Soooo changing the subject I told my department today about the pregnancy, my new staff member is bricking it as she thinks I'm leaving her too soon after starting at the school but she's a bit over sensitive bless her (she will have done a full academic year by the time I go :dohh:). Everyone else was over the moon though and it feels so great to tell them. Still waiting to do the big announcement after the scan but it's a bit of a relief as I was worried about it. I heard the HB Sunday and I'm 12 weeks in two days so I felt it was as safe as I could be before the scan. Just have to start training up my second in department so she can hold it all together while I'm away. Weird to think I'm leaving work again in 6 months :shock: :yipee:

Hope the pills work A :yipee:

Embo good to have you back hon and love the signature update :yipee:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks hun. I'm getting into being a positive person rofl !!

Scan tomorrow at 3:30 so I'll hopefully know by then. I'm feeling a little nervous but not a fraction as bad as I thought I'd be !! I think I've come to terms with either option, well as to terms as I possibly can do.


----------



## Embo78

LuvMySoldier - How are you girl? Did you manage to get a scan? Hope you and bubs are ok :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Em are your symptoms still there? I have a positive feeling about tomorrow and I'll eagerly await for update tomorrow :hug:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Pip.

Symptoms have kind of gone away again today, or I've got used to them!! Having major food aversions, boobs kind of sore. Little bit nauseous and generally feel shit !! No energy or motivation to do anything what so ever but that could be my general lazyitis rearing it's ugly head :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

That sounds just perfect hon :rofl: :haha:. Feeling grotty is just what I want to here. We don't need our head in a toilet bowl to prove we're pregnant. Thankfully I've never thrown up in pregnancy. Phew (sorry Eve not trying to rub it in :hug:).

I think I'm having TV aversions / cravings :rofl: is that possible :saywhat: I just hunt for CSI, Fringe, Bones or NCIS all the time on sky (or any other similar crappy American thing really), now hating all the soaps (normally watch them all) everything on BBC3 and 4 and just generally not being me. This has to be my most strangest pregnancy thing yet :dohh:

Oh and OMG I watched Inception before I went to bed last night..... THE strangest dreams ever!!!!! Normally dream a lot in pregnancy but I was actually dreaming I was in a dream in a dream :dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

^^ See that girls! She "says" she's not trying to rub it in but what do we really think?? 

S'ok Pip, I know how rare it is - less than 1% of pregnant women suffer HG. I never knew how debilitating it was. Morning sickness has NOTHING on this shit! I'm so fed up. I was reading a HG support forum and got freaked out by how many women terminate their pregnancy because they literally can't cope with it.... terrifying. Women getting depression because they can't leave the house, even for me to go to the GP's today I had to take my sick bowl with me and sit with it on my knee in the car and still had to pull the car over 4 times for a 10min journey... it's unreal. I mean there's NO WAY I could even walk round a garage to get milk let alone go to a grocery store right now.

I'm so glad none of you girls have to go through this, I truly mean that. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.


----------



## tj1980

Hi all

It's lovely to see some familiar names from the mc support forum. 

My story: have a gorgeous son born sept 2008 and started trying June and was preg in aug 2010 but by end of month had spotting and had mc end of aug and bled for 4-5 weeks or so. It was torture and seemed never-ending. Hosp think my period started as my mc bleeding ended so not sure if had a cycle or not. But got my BFP on nov 1st!

Had private scan at 7 weeks all fine then had scan on NHS at 11w 2d but I worry every single day. I'm 13 wks today and due 12 July. I thought I'd relax after 12 wks but I can't! But started using Doppler which I'd helping and started exercising and going gym again last week which is lifting my spirits. 

But its so nice having this group cos my husband is getting fed up of me being so negative and constantly thinking something is wrong. Don't think I'll relax for a long while yet!


----------



## Pippin

tj1980 said:


> Hi all
> 
> It's lovely to see some familiar names from the mc support forum.
> 
> My story: have a gorgeous son born sept 2008 and started trying June and was preg in aug 2010 but by end of month had spotting and had mc end of aug and bled for 4-5 weeks or so. It was torture and seemed never-ending. Hosp think my period started as my mc bleeding ended so not sure if had a cycle or not. But got my BFP on nov 1st!
> 
> Had private scan at 7 weeks all fine then had scan on NHS at 11w 2d but I worry every single day. I'm 13 wks today and due 12 July. I thought I'd relax after 12 wks but I can't! But started using Doppler which I'd helping and started exercising and going gym again last week which is lifting my spirits.
> 
> But its so nice having this group cos my husband is getting fed up of me being so negative and constantly thinking something is wrong. Don't think I'll relax for a long while yet!

Yay you made it over here hon :yipee: so good to see you and congratulations for being 13 weeks. I'm sure it'll slowly get better and you'll feel confident in this pregnancy and enjoy it. It just takes a while after what we've all been though. You'll be well supported in her though. We're a chatty bunch, a small but perfectly formed group which understands exactly what you're feeling. I have a doppler too and have to try and stop myself using it all day every day. I try to limit myself to once every 2-3 days if I can. Great way to feel confident though and worth every penny I can tell you. I had the same one with Sam and it was wonderful, even in the latter months when movements got slower it was nice to feel 'in touch'.

Welcome hon and I'll put you on the front page :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> ^^ See that girls! She "says" she's not trying to rub it in but what do we really think??
> 
> S'ok Pip, I know how rare it is - less than 1% of pregnant women suffer HG. I never knew how debilitating it was. Morning sickness has NOTHING on this shit! I'm so fed up. I was reading a HG support forum and got freaked out by how many women terminate their pregnancy because they literally can't cope with it.... terrifying. Women getting depression because they can't leave the house, even for me to go to the GP's today I had to take my sick bowl with me and sit with it on my knee in the car and still had to pull the car over 4 times for a 10min journey... it's unreal. I mean there's NO WAY I could even walk round a garage to get milk let alone go to a grocery store right now.
> 
> I'm so glad none of you girls have to go through this, I truly mean that. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.

I wish with all my heart I could make you better, I saw a couple of friends go through it and I know how horrid it is. Did you get the tablets in time tonight? Hope you did :hug: If it's any help a friend of mine had it like you but once she hit 13 weeks it went away almost every night, my other friend was a bit later at 14/15 weeks but they both didn't get it back :hugs:

Have you had your official 12 week scan yet Eve?


----------



## dimplesmagee

Just thought I would share my 7w1d picture. Yesterday, my belly grew overnight! Tonight I have had to unbutton my pants, and my belt has moved two slots over. 
Hope you ladies are doing well!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0529.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey ladies just wanted to stop and in and say good by looks like im headed back over to ttc after a loss. 

The er said they have never seen a positive as low as mine before and said that they were as confused by everything i've been through as hubby and i are. They told me to make an OB appt to see if they will do tests to find out if its raised or lowered but OB wont see me because according to them my level isn't high enough to be considered a positive... and since i didn't have a positive test done by them before i started bleeding they consider me never to be pregnant and can't help me until i have 3 miscarriages in a row. I hate military healthcare for this reason. Nice that its free but its horrible care because the military wants everything cheaply done. 
I just feel extremely hopeless and depressed. I made an appt with my regular dr and am going to beg for a referral to a specialist and if she won't give me one i'm going to call my insurance directly and see if they will allow me to go to a specialist.


----------



## Emmea12uk

tj1980 said:


> Hi all
> 
> It's lovely to see some familiar names from the mc support forum.
> 
> My story: have a gorgeous son born sept 2008 and started trying June and was preg in aug 2010 but by end of month had spotting and had mc end of aug and bled for 4-5 weeks or so. It was torture and seemed never-ending. Hosp think my period started as my mc bleeding ended so not sure if had a cycle or not. But got my BFP on nov 1st!
> 
> Had private scan at 7 weeks all fine then had scan on NHS at 11w 2d but I worry every single day. I'm 13 wks today and due 12 July. I thought I'd relax after 12 wks but I can't! But started using Doppler which I'd helping and started exercising and going gym again last week which is lifting my spirits.
> 
> But its so nice having this group cos my husband is getting fed up of me being so negative and constantly thinking something is wrong. Don't think I'll relax for a long while yet!

Yay you came!!! Welcome!! We are only one day apart, mine is due 11th July. 

Sorry you are still feeling worried about your loss. Are you feeling better at all since 12 weeks? I think I have relaxed a lot since the 12 week scan, and I can feel the movement too which helps. 

Great to see you


----------



## Emmea12uk

LuvMySoldier said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to stop and in and say good by looks like im headed back over to ttc after a loss.
> 
> The er said they have never seen a positive as low as mine before and said that they were as confused by everything i've been through as hubby and i are. They told me to make an OB appt to see if they will do tests to find out if its raised or lowered but OB wont see me because according to them my level isn't high enough to be considered a positive... and since i didn't have a positive test done by them before i started bleeding they consider me never to be pregnant and can't help me until i have 3 miscarriages in a row. I hate military healthcare for this reason. Nice that its free but its horrible care because the military wants everything cheaply done.
> I just feel extremely hopeless and depressed. I made an appt with my regular dr and am going to beg for a referral to a specialist and if she won't give me one i'm going to call my insurance directly and see if they will allow me to go to a specialist.

So sorry for your loss. I really hope we see you here again soon xx


----------



## LittleGriffin

LuvMySoldier said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to stop and in and say good by looks like im headed back over to ttc after a loss.
> 
> The er said they have never seen a positive as low as mine before and said that they were as confused by everything i've been through as hubby and i are. They told me to make an OB appt to see if they will do tests to find out if its raised or lowered but OB wont see me because according to them my level isn't high enough to be considered a positive... and since i didn't have a positive test done by them before i started bleeding they consider me never to be pregnant and can't help me until i have 3 miscarriages in a row. I hate military healthcare for this reason. Nice that its free but its horrible care because the military wants everything cheaply done.
> I just feel extremely hopeless and depressed. I made an appt with my regular dr and am going to beg for a referral to a specialist and if she won't give me one i'm going to call my insurance directly and see if they will allow me to go to a specialist.

I'm so sorry :cry:.....hope to see you back here very soon. I will be praying for you. xx


----------



## LittleGriffin

dimplesmagee said:


> Just thought I would share my 7w1d picture. Yesterday, my belly grew overnight! Tonight I have had to unbutton my pants, and my belt has moved two slots over.
> Hope you ladies are doing well!!!


Awwwww, how cute! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleGriffin

tj1980 said:


> Hi all
> 
> It's lovely to see some familiar names from the mc support forum.
> 
> My story: have a gorgeous son born sept 2008 and started trying June and was preg in aug 2010 but by end of month had spotting and had mc end of aug and bled for 4-5 weeks or so. It was torture and seemed never-ending. Hosp think my period started as my mc bleeding ended so not sure if had a cycle or not. But got my BFP on nov 1st!
> 
> Had private scan at 7 weeks all fine then had scan on NHS at 11w 2d but I worry every single day. I'm 13 wks today and due 12 July. I thought I'd relax after 12 wks but I can't! But started using Doppler which I'd helping and started exercising and going gym again last week which is lifting my spirits.
> 
> But its so nice having this group cos my husband is getting fed up of me being so negative and constantly thinking something is wrong. Don't think I'll relax for a long while yet!


Welcome!

Your in good hands here.....we all understand and have the same worries! :wacko:

Congratulations on hitting 12 weeks....my 12 week scan is 2 weeks tomorrow and it cant come fast enough!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Ladies,

I'm so bloody tired! I can't get comfy in bed, tossing and turning, backache, headache, too hot, need a wee .....AND WOKE UP AT 4:40AM STARVING!!!!!!!
What is going on???
I'm so glad i don't have to go to work, i can't imagine what its like for those of you who do or those of you who have other children to look after.....i'm a wreck!!

On the plus side, Jimmy and i have started to make plans for what we are going to buy, i'm the queen of lists and being organised and i love looking at prams and cots etc and deciding what we are going to get.
So far we have decided on the Stokke Explory in red and the Stokke round cot, i think its called isleep or something......soooooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Embo78

LuvMySoldier said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to stop and in and say good by looks like im headed back over to ttc after a loss.
> 
> The er said they have never seen a positive as low as mine before and said that they were as confused by everything i've been through as hubby and i are. They told me to make an OB appt to see if they will do tests to find out if its raised or lowered but OB wont see me because according to them my level isn't high enough to be considered a positive... and since i didn't have a positive test done by them before i started bleeding they consider me never to be pregnant and can't help me until i have 3 miscarriages in a row. I hate military healthcare for this reason. Nice that its free but its horrible care because the military wants everything cheaply done.
> I just feel extremely hopeless and depressed. I made an appt with my regular dr and am going to beg for a referral to a specialist and if she won't give me one i'm going to call my insurance directly and see if they will allow me to go to a specialist.

So sorry to hear this hun. Take care and hope to see you here soon. Sending big :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

LuvMySoldier said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to stop and in and say good by looks like im headed back over to ttc after a loss.
> 
> The er said they have never seen a positive as low as mine before and said that they were as confused by everything i've been through as hubby and i are. They told me to make an OB appt to see if they will do tests to find out if its raised or lowered but OB wont see me because according to them my level isn't high enough to be considered a positive... and since i didn't have a positive test done by them before i started bleeding they consider me never to be pregnant and can't help me until i have 3 miscarriages in a row. I hate military healthcare for this reason. Nice that its free but its horrible care because the military wants everything cheaply done.
> I just feel extremely hopeless and depressed. I made an appt with my regular dr and am going to beg for a referral to a specialist and if she won't give me one i'm going to call my insurance directly and see if they will allow me to go to a specialist.

Oh no, honey! :cry: I'm so sorry! Its shameful the way people get treated sometimes. So unfair! :hugs: I hope you're back with a sticky BFP very soon!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Thinking of you EMBO, roll on 3:30 eh?!?


----------



## Aaisrie

Pippin said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> ^^ See that girls! She "says" she's not trying to rub it in but what do we really think??
> 
> S'ok Pip, I know how rare it is - less than 1% of pregnant women suffer HG. I never knew how debilitating it was. Morning sickness has NOTHING on this shit! I'm so fed up. I was reading a HG support forum and got freaked out by how many women terminate their pregnancy because they literally can't cope with it.... terrifying. Women getting depression because they can't leave the house, even for me to go to the GP's today I had to take my sick bowl with me and sit with it on my knee in the car and still had to pull the car over 4 times for a 10min journey... it's unreal. I mean there's NO WAY I could even walk round a garage to get milk let alone go to a grocery store right now.
> 
> I'm so glad none of you girls have to go through this, I truly mean that. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.
> 
> I wish with all my heart I could make you better, I saw a couple of friends go through it and I know how horrid it is. Did you get the tablets in time tonight? Hope you did :hug: If it's any help a friend of mine had it like you but once she hit 13 weeks it went away almost every night, my other friend was a bit later at 14/15 weeks but they both didn't get it back :hugs:
> 
> Have you had your official 12 week scan yet Eve?Click to expand...

I won't get an official 12w because my booking in was early [probably because of Christmas etc so my next scan isn't until my 20w but when I spoke to my MW she said she'd try and get me one in between. I'm really looking forward to seeing her on 17th, we get on so well.
I got my tablets - I swear it's so funny what they use for HG because they use a lot of antihistamines to control it so my tablet which I got yesterday [yes he made it in time!] is SOMINEX! So basically invisible sheep... if you've seen that ad lol It knocked me out, found it REALLY hard to get up this morning even now my eyes are half shut and it's nearly 11:30... And so far it's had no effect on the nausea. Weirdly ever since the HG kicked in I've had quite loose stools too [nice huh?] and I swear I went to the toilet just now and the smell made me sick... eugh. I know a lot of people's stops at 16w, the majority is gone by 20w but some continue through to full term... it's scary when you just don't know when it will end. My mum had it the full 9mo with me and my sis and because it runs in families it scares me to think that might influence it! Weirdly I don't know of any of my aunties that have it.

Now I'm supposed to find some energy to drive to Comber [about 15min drive] to get a freaking sidelight for my car so Patricia's OH can fit it for me on his way home - I have my MOT booked for 6pm tomorrow... that's a 25min drive EEK SICK BOWL AT THE READY.



LuvMySoldier said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to stop and in and say good by looks like im headed back over to ttc after a loss.
> 
> The er said they have never seen a positive as low as mine before and said that they were as confused by everything i've been through as hubby and i are. They told me to make an OB appt to see if they will do tests to find out if its raised or lowered but OB wont see me because according to them my level isn't high enough to be considered a positive... and since i didn't have a positive test done by them before i started bleeding they consider me never to be pregnant and can't help me until i have 3 miscarriages in a row. I hate military healthcare for this reason. Nice that its free but its horrible care because the military wants everything cheaply done.
> I just feel extremely hopeless and depressed. I made an appt with my regular dr and am going to beg for a referral to a specialist and if she won't give me one i'm going to call my insurance directly and see if they will allow me to go to a specialist.

So sorry :cry: hope you're back with us soon :cry:


----------



## Pippin

LMS - I am so sorry honey :hugs: I truly hope we see you back here soon. I'm sorry they treated you that way. They've obviously never had it happen to them. I'm hoping you'll be third time lucky and won't need to see the nasty doctor. Massive :hugs: to you. Xxxxx


----------



## Pippin

Embo good luck for today honey. :thumbup:


----------



## Pippin

Ohhh spamming the thread sorry but wanted to share I felt movement too I'm sure so pretty sure I have another posteria placenta :happydance: more movement felt that way. It was in bed when I was nice and quiet so will be doing it again tonight :haha: Went onto dream about it too so even better :thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks for your thoughts girls.

Nothing to report here. I'm just quite nervous but not as bad as what I thought I'd be. No symptoms to report but I've pulled a muscle in my chest (of all places!) I'm in absolute agony. If it's not better by end of the day I'll have to go docs. I'm struggling to even get dressed.

I don't know whether I've shared this here but when I had my mmc I honestly feel like my body was trying to tell me there was something wrong with the pregnancy. For example - spotting, bad dreams (that actually happened), just a feeling deep down something was wrong, intuition so to speak.
Last night I had a lovely dream that everything went well at my scan, baby had caught up a little bit, I've had no spotting and even though I went through a really negative couple days, my general feeling is that I'm ok. I just hope this means that my body is telling me we're ok this time.

Ah well I'll soon find out. Only 3 hours til we set off.

Think sticky thoughts for me ladies :)


----------



## Megg33k

Thinking of you, Em! I do believe our bodies give us cues. I had a feeling of dread the other 2 times, and (even with the pink discharge and stuff yesterday) I don't have it this time. Almost all of my dreams of scans have been good ones... except for one night. Listen to your body. You'll be seeing your baby soon!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Megg :)


----------



## Aaisrie

So excited for you Em!!! Cant wait for you to get back with good news!!


----------



## Embo78

Everythings ok. Saw healthy beanie with strong heartbeat. Dated 6+5 so a little earlier than I thought but I'm not worrying bout that. Next time Im scanned will be at 12 weeks in middle of Feb. So happy :) xx

I'll update more when I get home xx


----------



## LittleGriffin

Embo78 said:


> Everythings ok. Saw healthy beanie with strong heartbeat. Dated 6+5 so a little earlier than I thought but I'm not worrying bout that. Next time Im scanned will be at 12 weeks in middle of Feb. So happy :) xx
> 
> I'll update more when I get home xx


Thank god! :happydance::hugs::cloud9::baby:

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Yay Em!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! Love that your ticker is back now.

Phew... just got home, got the sidelight and back windscreen wiper and Patricia's OH just came round and put them on for me so now I just have to get it cleaned and cross my fingers that it passes it's MOT tomorrow... oh and hope I don't puke on their floor or something... yes the boke bucket will be coming with me!


----------



## sequeena

Yay Embo!!! :D


----------



## Embo78

Gonna try to upload pic. The right way hehe.

Our little prawn, or coffee bean as Gav described it :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1595.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SassyLou

LuvMySoldier - :hugs:

Eve - I really hope this sickness stops soon, it must be awful

Embo - Congratulations.

We took George to the hospital again yesterday. We saw the registrar first, who we've seen for last few weeks as consultant has been away. He's got no personality, doesn't explain to George what he's going to do just starts touching his eyes!!! Anyway turns out his names Moodie, couldn't be more apt. I was really pushy that we weren't happy with the left eye that he ended up getting consultant. She's really nice and really good with George. She agreed its still inflamed, decided to remove the stitches to see if that helped (bless him he was really brave), she's prescribed more drops and ointment to see if that helps and we go back in three weeks.

On a selfish level can I ask a couple of questions. Has anyones breasts stopped hurting as much? I know they do get better at 12 weeks but they seem to have got better over night. 
To those of you've who've felt the flutterings of baby moving do you have days where you don't feel it?

Well I still feel like I've been so busy I'm really out of touch with you all.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Pippin

*EMBO CONGRATULATIONS WOOOOHOOOOOO* So blooming pleased for you hon and that fits in exactly with the scan last week doesn't it. I'm just going to do this little dance in celebration........
:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::loopy:=D&gt;:bunny:
:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::loopy:=D&gt;:bunny:
:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::loopy:=D&gt;:bunny:
:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::loopy:=D&gt;:bunny:
:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::loopy:=D&gt;:bunny:
:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::loopy:=D&gt;:bunny:
:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::loopy:=D&gt;:bunny:
:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::loopy:=D&gt;:bunny:
:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::loopy:=D&gt;:bunny:

So glad we were all right :haha: :winkwink: :thumbup: So what's your new due date lovely?


----------



## Aaisrie

Sassy that's great about George's eyes! I'm glad you got the consultant in and I hope they're better now.
My boobs are a LOT better, they seem to have got better overnight too!! Unfortunately my sickness didn't take a leaf out of their book!! And yes the baby movements are still random at this point, I think it depends on where baby is lying depends on how close they are to the wall of the uterus to feel it. Remember they're only really small right now! You'll be wishing for random movements when we have feet stuck under our rib cages!!


----------



## Embo78

Pippin said:


> *EMBO CONGRATULATIONS WOOOOHOOOOOO* So blooming pleased for you hon and that fits in exactly with the scan last week doesn't it. I'm just going to do this little dance in celebration........
> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::loopy:=D&gt;:bunny:
> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::loopy:=D&gt;:bunny:
> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::loopy:=D&gt;:bunny:
> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::loopy:=D&gt;:bunny:
> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::loopy:=D&gt;:bunny:
> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::loopy:=D&gt;:bunny:
> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::loopy:=D&gt;:bunny:
> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::loopy:=D&gt;:bunny:
> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::loopy:=D&gt;:bunny:
> 
> So glad we were all right :haha: :winkwink: :thumbup: So what's your new due date lovely?

Thank you chick. I asked about the due date but she said I'll find that out at the 12 week scan. I think it's closer to August 26th but you can change the front page after my scan if that's ok.


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> Sassy that's great about George's eyes! I'm glad you got the consultant in and I hope they're better now.
> My boobs are a LOT better, they seem to have got better overnight too!! Unfortunately my sickness didn't take a leaf out of their book!! And yes the baby movements are still random at this point, I think it depends on where baby is lying depends on how close they are to the wall of the uterus to feel it. Remember they're only really small right now! You'll be wishing for random movements when we have feet stuck under our rib cages!!

Thanks for replying, I think we really do panic don't we. I was never like this with my other pregnancies.

As for George's eyes, I'm still really worried but you just have to trust what the consultant says that it will improve. It looks slightly less red today but still swollen.


----------



## Pippin

SassyLou said:


> We took George to the hospital again yesterday. We saw the registrar first, who we've seen for last few weeks as consultant has been away. He's got no personality, doesn't explain to George what he's going to do just starts touching his eyes!!! Anyway turns out his names Moodie, couldn't be more apt. I was really pushy that we weren't happy with the left eye that he ended up getting consultant. She's really nice and really good with George. She agreed its still inflamed, decided to remove the stitches to see if that helped (bless him he was really brave), she's prescribed more drops and ointment to see if that helps and we go back in three weeks.
> 
> On a selfish level can I ask a couple of questions. Has anyones breasts stopped hurting as much? I know they do get better at 12 weeks but they seem to have got better over night.
> To those of you've who've felt the flutterings of baby moving do you have days where you don't feel it?
> 
> Well I still feel like I've been so busy I'm really out of touch with you all.
> 
> Love Sarah xxx

Yay for making progress with George, always nice to have someone listen to you and suggest ways to improve it. You feel like half the battle has been won then. :thumbup:

As for boobs, funnily enough mine hurt more today but I have days when they are completely normal. It seems to come and go. Regarding the quickening (movements) I only really felt it last night and then twice again today (now I know to look out for it), previously I felt something about 5 days ago I think but nothing in between. With my son I felt it first for a week then nothing for three weeks then t slowly became more regular. I think baby moved up today which is why I can feel it more, like little flip flops inside and little bubble sensations.Made me jump today :rofl: I think it's supposed to come and go, I'm certainly no expecting it to be there everyday.


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Embo, I was just curious to what they said really. I think sometimes they expect you to catch up by the 12 week scan so that might be the case with you :hugs:. I hear about it all the time on here. We'll update everyones after the 12 week. :thumbup:


----------



## heva510

Hi all not been round for a few days went Away

Great news embo :hugs: so happy for u x

Sassy I'm 15 + wks and feel baby move somedays and not others and boobs only sore at end of day when I take bra off x


----------



## Pippin

Hi Heva, was thinking about you today. How are you feeling? Any new news or is he still being a wally? xxx (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Embo78

Thanks heva. How're you? I was so sad to read ur thread. Hope he's stopped being a wally and realised what he's got xx


----------



## tj1980

Hey all. Congrats embo and sassy my boobs don't ache anymore. They feel much smaller than they did when I was preg with my son. 

Went work today and I told my headteacher I'm preg - I'm a teacher! Only told 2 other ppl. But I am absolutely HUGE this time round. I've already gained a stone in weight in 13 weeks. Going to be the size of a house by the end- but it's worth it!!!

I thought I felt flutters last week but read that its too early to feel movements- obv that's wrong if u guys are feeling them too! X


----------



## Embo78

Thanks tj :)

We have another teacher on the thread ! are you primary or secondary school teacher?


----------



## heva510

Still being a complete d£&! I'll be fine just feel a bit sad today as it's a yr ago today I found out I was pregnant with twins :( my doctor been great and is refering me back to councilor I had when I lost twins just keep taking one day at a time x x


----------



## Embo78

Good on you girl. Keep your head up high and I hope the counselling helps you :hugs:


----------



## tj1980

It's upper secondary so age 14-19 yr olds. I think the kids will all be asking me soon if I'm expecting- or they may just think I've piled on a little Xmas weight!


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry to hear he's being a twat, heva! :(

CONGRATS, Em!!! :hugs: YAY! :wohoo: Gorgeous pic! I like the thought of having a similar one in 2 days!

I emailed my coordinator about the pink discharge and she confirmed it being due to the suppositories! :yipee: Bring on my scan!


----------



## heva510

Good luck with scan tomoz megg can't wait to see pics :) x


----------



## Pippin

heva510 said:


> Still being a complete d£&! I'll be fine just feel a bit sad today as it's a yr ago today I found out I was pregnant with twins :( my doctor been great and is refering me back to councilor I had when I lost twins just keep taking one day at a time x x

Sorry about that hon. I hope he sorts his head out soon and realise he's made the wrong decision. Glad your going to counselling it will help both areas I'm sure :hug:


----------



## Pippin

tj1980 said:


> Hey all. Congrats embo and sassy my boobs don't ache anymore. They feel much smaller than they did when I was preg with my son.
> 
> Went work today and I told my headteacher I'm preg - I'm a teacher! Only told 2 other ppl. But I am absolutely HUGE this time round. I've already gained a stone in weight in 13 weeks. Going to be the size of a house by the end- but it's worth it!!!
> 
> I thought I felt flutters last week but read that its too early to feel movements- obv that's wrong if u guys are feeling them too! X

You know I'm a teacher too I think and I told my head at 8 weeks. She found out about my MMC after it all happened and she was so sweet about it I felt awful for not telling her at the time so I thought I'd let her know early just in case it all happened again and she'd understand. She doesn't have kids so not so good at that part but seemed to understand the MC more so it got me wondering about her past. I've told most of my close colleagues now. The rest will know soon as I feel like I'm growing daily. 

:cloud9: I just heard baby on the doppler and he was all over the place coming in and out of range so it's one wiggly baby I have in there. No wonder I can feel it flip flopping! :shock: :haha:


----------



## Pippin

Happy 12 weeks to me!!! :yipee: Just wanted to post :haha:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Pippin said:


> Happy 12 weeks to me!!! :yipee: Just wanted to post :haha:



WOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
:happydance: :baby: :happydance: :baby:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Morning ladies,

I'm heading off for my Flu Jab in a while, not looking forward to it, I HATE NEEDLES!!!!
I'm still not sleeping very well, going to buy one of the 'V' pillows today to see if that makes any difference.
Still feeling sick and generally grotty all the time, got a bit upset last night as it just got me down....
My 12 week scan is 2 weeks today and we can't wait....i just want it yo be here already!!

MEGG - Can't wait until we hear the news later today!!!!
HEVA - Glad your doing ok, big hugs for you.

xx


----------



## Embo78

Pippin said:


> Happy 12 weeks to me!!! :yipee: Just wanted to post :haha:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Happy 12 Weeks, Pippin! :)

My scan is tomorrow, not today... You'll have to wait another ~28 hours for mine!


----------



## Aaisrie

Chris helped me shower last night, my first one in a week... how gross is that. I can't even freaking shower myself. I rang the Dr today to ask how long the tablets should kick in and she was like oh they should work straight away... so then she says to stay on them a few more days to see if they do anything?! WTF I mean hello if they're meant to work straight away then give me something else that IS gonna work. It's 12:15pm and I haven't even managed a SIP of liquid or anything into my mouth so far. This is NOT good for the baby. I couldn't even tell her that because I don't want her to send me back to hospital. So far I haven't thrown up today but this is no way to live. On the plus side she said they might have a temporary nursery place for Saraya to give me some respite so apparently she'll be calling me later to talk to me about it.
So frustrated. My car has to be MOT'd today so if everyone can pray/positive thoughts etc to help it pass! It's at 6pm... eugh the drive... Patricia is gonna drive the car for me so I can just sit and nurse my boke bowl... 
How's everyone else today?


----------



## Megg33k

Positive MOT-passing thoughts! I don't understand all of that... but its okay. I get confused easily... I'm American! :haha:

Sorry you're having such a rough day again! :hugs: I hope they find something that works!


----------



## Aaisrie

Meg it's basically a test to say your car is roadworthy but sometimes you can fail on something really dumb - like not having washer fluid in it! I have a crack in my back light that I'm worried about as it's kinda borderline if it'll pass. I had to get a sidelight replaced and my back windscreen wiper and I need to get it washed but there's a place down near the MOT centre that does that and washes underneath and everything. So it's just hoping for the best really.... A lot of it depends on the person doing the test as well.


----------



## Megg33k

Ohhhhhhhh! Gotcha! Hoping it passes! We don't do that here!


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea the car HAS to be MOT'd, taxed AND insured or it's illegal. My tax for 6mo was due 31st Dec - £110!! The MOT is only £30-£35 but it's the work you might need done which is a fortune, like I knew 2 of my tyres wouldn't pass so that was £94 just before Christmas too!


----------



## Megg33k

Jeez! I'm GLAD we don't do that here! :dohh:


----------



## heva510

Hi all hope everyone is well today 

Aairise I know u have prob tried everything but have u tried lucozade sport tablets u just suck them they saw me through both my daughters pregnancies where I was sick non stop

Well for me 6 days til I find out if I'm team blue or pink yay decided I'm going to pay for private scan as feb 9th seemsto far away lol x


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Heva, I've managed 4 sips of juice now. Having anything in my mouth makes me wanna hurl. The Dr wants me down this afternoon to check my kidney function and my ketones... really hope it doesn't put me back in hospital again... On the plus side I've also to fill in a form for getting Saraya a temporary nursery placement. I just phoned my closest nursery and it's £24 for half day and £35 for a full day!! EEK EXPENSIVE! I hope they give the funding, the manager said that they've had other children in which were funding provided so that gives me hope. So positive thoughts/prayers for that too - the committee are due to meet on Monday to discuss the case.


----------



## heva510

Aww sweetie I really feel for u x that will be great if u can get funding and get much needed rest mine are all at school thankfully as I can sleep all day I'm so tired never remember being this tired before though and aren't u supposedto bloom after 12/13 wks looks like it isn't happening for me lol x


----------



## Aaisrie

I've literally been stuck to the sofa for the last week, barely moved. My rings are all falling off, my weight is dropping, my face is pale.. I am not flourishing! I'm scared to know how much I weigh because I don't want to have lost more... I don't even know how much I've lost in total. At my first hospital visit Patricia said I'd lost weight, I only have my weight from before my 2nd visit and even from then I've lost 7lb in 2 weeks so it's scary to think what I've lost overall. I hardly have the energy to open my eyes, let alone anything else. I'm only peeing twice a day... I just hope my ketones aren't too bad this afternoon...


----------



## heva510

Let me know how u go on with both my girls I lost 3 stone during pregnancy x x


----------



## Pippin

WOOOHHHOOOOOOOO scan date through for Tuesday morning 8:40!!!! So excited :headspin: :happydance:



Aaisrie said:


> I've literally been stuck to the sofa for the last week, barely moved. My rings are all falling off, my weight is dropping, my face is pale.. I am not flourishing! I'm scared to know how much I weigh because I don't want to have lost more... I don't even know how much I've lost in total. At my first hospital visit Patricia said I'd lost weight, I only have my weight from before my 2nd visit and even from then I've lost 7lb in 2 weeks so it's scary to think what I've lost overall. I hardly have the energy to open my eyes, let alone anything else. I'm only peeing twice a day... I just hope my ketones aren't too bad this afternoon...

Awww hon, what does the doctor say? You can't afford to lose too much weight. Sod waiting for next week you need to ask for new pills now :hugs:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Pippin said:


> WOOOHHHOOOOOOOO scan date through for Tuesday morning 8:40!!!! So excited :headspin: :happydance:
> 
> :thumbup::happydance::cloud9:
> :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Aaisrie

Apparently your woman who plays Ronnie in Eastenders has handed in her resignation over the SIDs storyline!

My car passed it's MOT!! I did play the hyperemesis card as I sat in the passenger seat heaving!! Embarassing!!!!!

The Dr has me going to see the community MW tomorrow morning, wtf she's gonna do I don't know. She did also give me a prescription for ketostix, they checked my ketones and they were +1 which isn't great considering... She's also taken bloods to check my kidney function.


----------



## SassyLou

Pip - glad you've got your scan date.

Eve - glad the car passed, what did they say about the 1+ ketones, I would have thought it would have been more considering you're not eating. Keep ya chin up hopefully it'll all get better soon, keeping my fingers crossed.

Nothing much happening with me. I'm going with George to see my mother tomorrow and take her shopping, should be interesting as she's been a bit off with me ever since it told her I was pregnant!!!


----------



## Pippin

Yay glad the car passed Aaisrie, that has to be a weight of your shoulders. Sorry about the heaving bit though :growlmad:

I'm not surprised she handed in her notice, apparently they received 6000 complaints. I might make it 6001! Good for her. Can you imagine the stick people are giving the poor women, some people are so dumb they always take it out on the actor/actress. Go Ronnie!


----------



## Aaisrie

Sassy I don't know how I got it down so low!! I did have a glass of juice last night so maybe that helped! I hadn't had anything today, just a couple of sips of juice so I'm assuming it's from yesterday! Although now I have ketostix, I have to try really hard not to POAS all the time LOL Fortunately the fact that I'm only peeing twice a day should help!

Pip you have no idea how relieved I am!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I got Chris a globe today, he's obsessed with atlas' even though he's CRAP at geography he reads a lot of non-fiction and likes to know where places are. So I got a pic of him LOL
https://distillery.s3.amazonaws.com/media/2011/01/06/ba909ec76a1e4135897fee480dcf9db2_7.jpg


----------



## Pippin

*Good luck for today Megg! Will be thinking of you all day (even though I know you're not even up yet!!!) * :hug:


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> I got Chris a globe today, he's obsessed with atlas' even though he's CRAP at geography he reads a lot of non-fiction and likes to know where places are. So I got a pic of him LOL
> https://distillery.s3.amazonaws.com/media/2011/01/06/ba909ec76a1e4135897fee480dcf9db2_7.jpg

Aww bless him. I love globes too I want to get Sam one when he's older. I wish I had one when I was younger then I might know where thing are in the world lol.


----------



## LittleGriffin

Good Luck MEGG!!!!

As for me, its snowing here again! Our estate is already covered and cars are sliding around....Where is the buggering sun??? I so think i was not born to live in England, maybe America.....or the Carribbean??? I HATE the cold....and rain....and ice....yes girls, its making me get in a bad mood!!!!

GOOD NEWS - I am 10 weeks today!!! YIPPEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Embo78

I've already wrote in your journal but I'll do it here too ....... Good luck today Meggy. I'm so excited to see pics of your baby/ies !!

AFM - I'm really fed up girls. Been to docs this am with my stupid chest and I've strained my pectoral muscle. He can't give me anything as I'm in the first trimester. He offered me some cream but then said and you shouldn't really use any creams !!!!! So I said, well I don't want it then !! He's signed me off for a week and said it's extremely common for us preggo ladies to strain and pull muscles as everything relaxes. One of his colleagues did the same at 8 weeks and was in agony for the rest of the pregnancy. Just what I wanted to hear, thanks Doc !! lol !! I am not a very patient person and am fiercely independent, prob cos I was a single mum for a while before I met Gav. I hate having to ask Gav to help put my bra on etc. Gav is wonderful but not the most active of people !! He loves lazing around watching tv and napping on the couch, where as I'm usually full of energy, popping here there and everywhere, so it's killing me having to lie on the damn couch all the time. I'm worried about work too. I had to take quite a lot of time off through my mmc so this isn't going to look good at all. 
Anyway sorry for moaning but I'm feeling really sorry for myself and needed to vent!

Positive - Got terrible nausea. Feel very pregnant today. And ....... I"M A BLUEBERRY (again!!)


----------



## Aaisrie

Good luck Meg!!

Pip he sat there for hrs looking at places on it last night - it was only £11.99 in Lidl!

Em yay for blueberryness! I hope the nausea eases soon and I feel for you with the sofa thing because I'm there too!!

AFM - Been to the MW this morning who has given me ANOTHER tablet so I'm now on Prochlorperazine as of this morning. Taken my first tablet so hoping these are the ones that will work for me. Ketones were still +1 this morning but that's okay.


----------



## Megg33k

:cloud9: 1 perfect little blob with a heart rate of 122! I'm SO in love! <3 :cloud9:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5333369596_aca39e69e6_m.jpg


----------



## Embo78

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS :)


----------



## LittleGriffin

Megg33k said:


> :cloud9: 1 perfect little blob with a heart rate of 122! I'm SO in love! <3 :cloud9:
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5333369596_aca39e69e6_m.jpg


I'm so happy for you!!!!! 
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Pippin

Megg33k said:


> :cloud9: 1 perfect little blob with a heart rate of 122! I'm SO in love! <3 :cloud9:
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5333369596_aca39e69e6_m.jpg

:wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: :thumbup::baby::cloud9:
:wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: :thumbup::baby::cloud9:
:wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: :thumbup::baby::cloud9:
:wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: :thumbup::baby::cloud9:
:wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: :thumbup::baby::cloud9:
:wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: :thumbup::baby::cloud9:

CONGRATULATIONS HON! I'm thinking girl :haha:


----------



## SassyLou

Megg33k said:


> :cloud9: 1 perfect little blob with a heart rate of 122! I'm SO in love! <3 :cloud9:
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5333369596_aca39e69e6_m.jpg

Really, really pleased for you :cloud9:. xxx


----------



## sequeena

Love you Megg <3

I've had a really sore belly over the last few days. I'm sure I read that baby starts doubling in size again at this point so that must be it.


----------



## heva510

Aww Meg so happy for u x xx x


----------



## Barbiebaby

Megg, really pleased everything is ok. 

Embo, whoop whoop for the blueberry and feeling pregnant, take it easy and hope things are less sore soon. 

Littlegriffin, yay for 10 weeks! 

Afm I've finally got scan date for the 25th Jan when I'll be 13 weeks and got consultant appointment on 24th to be monitored for my heart palpitations/irregular heartbeat. I'm a bit stressed it's come before my scan as I still won't know then if our bean is ok or not, just freaking out about it the closer it gets. 

Hope everyone is ok, sorry that I've missed people out, when it comes to posting a reply a forget who types what!! Err pregnancy brain?! 

x


----------



## tinybutterfly

*cheers while doing a bumpdance*
meggles has a ba-by! meggles has a ba-by!!!...


----------



## Emmea12uk

Embo78 said:


> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS :)

Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hi ladies!
How's everyone doing today? Just wanted to stop in and say hi. Lately, I have been so tired to even type on here, but I want you all to know I am reading and keeping up with everyone. My scan got moved to Monday, so I will just be 8 weeks. Praying to see a heartbeat! I have been getting pretty sick recently. I eat, and it seems to all come back up. I know I can't not eat, but sometimes I feel like doing so, so that I wouldnt feel sick. this to shall past. Well, i need to go grab a little bit more lunch for my little man and find the energy to go run a few errands. 

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Wowsers, you don't come on for a few days and there are so many posts!!!

I am glad everyone is doing ok at the moment. Great to see embo back and the scans! 

My ms has gotten better at last! My boobs have finally shrunk and calmed down. I can start to eat and drink properly now, hopefully, although I am getting worried about my blood sugar levels. It looks like I am diabetic again:( 

I am really excited about your scan on tuesday pip! I can't wait to see your picture!


----------



## Emmea12uk

dimplesmagee said:


> Hi ladies!
> How's everyone doing today? Just wanted to stop in and say hi. Lately, I have been so tired to even type on here, but I want you all to know I am reading and keeping up with everyone. My scan got moved to Monday, so I will just be 8 weeks. Praying to see a heartbeat! I have been getting pretty sick recently. I eat, and it seems to all come back up. I know I can't not eat, but sometimes I feel like doing so, so that I wouldnt feel sick. this to shall past. Well, i need to go grab a little bit more lunch for my little man and find the energy to go run a few errands.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!

Do you find you are sick if you eat after you are sick? I am starting to just drink cold water knowing I will be sick and then I can eat what I want afterwards. It kind of works, but I don't really want to eat after I have been sick.

If I leave it until I am hungry then I will probably be sick again.


----------



## Aaisrie

Evening ladies!!

Meg so thrilled for you and bubs!! I'm sure you've a huge smile on your face! As I said on FB, we told you this was a lucky thread!!!

AFM - I was at the Dr this morning to see the community MW as I'm not due to see my own MW until 17th. So I go down there, skidding on the icy roads, with my bowl for company. Heaved my way through the waiting room. She comes to get me and is like "Why're you here, we should be visiting you at home if you're this sick blah blah" so I told her the Dr told me to come down, I don't know why but the meds she gave me obviously aren't working and is there anything she can do. So at this point I get really brave and ask for Zofran [apparent miracle drug for HG but rarely prescribed except by hospital because it's expensive and so new that effects on baby aren't known yet it is safe for use in children?] so she checks it in her book and says it's not meant for pregnancy unless risks to mum outweigh risks to baby so she goes to check with the Dr there and he said no that I could only get it if the hospital prescribed it. So he asked what I had been on already and I had explained to her what the other meds did etc and that the cyclizine made me really dizzy. So then he suggested Prochlorperazine I have no idea what the name is but I tell the MW I would down smarties from a tube if she told me it would work. I'm at the end of my tether, I'm worried that because of my history of mental health that I'm gonna end up with depression because I'm more prone to it that most people etc etc. So she gave me a prescription of these, told me I can take them up to 3 times a day but only use them if I need them.
Sooo I get home and nom down one of the pills [fortunately they're really small because I'm hell for taking pills!] and within 30 mins I've gone from 20% life to 50%... omg I can WALK AROUND WITHOUT HANGING ONTO STUFF!! I think hmmmm I think I can manage food... I eat a little. No vomiting, nausea doesn't increase. This is a new sensation. I can sit up... I even managed to tidy the living room!!! OMFG IT'S A MIRACLE! 

Girls I know I've ranted a massive post here but my life has literally changed today. I wish it wasn't the weekend because I want to phone this MW and tell her how happy I am!! I have just nommed some bread with balsamic vinegar... omg food with flavour! I'm still sick but the improvement from literally barely being able to stand to this is unreal. I can cope with the nausea and slight illness. The Prochlorperazine also helps with dizziness too which is fantastic for me as I'm prone to fainting. I basically feel like I'm experiencing "normal" MS now!

Hope everyone else is okay!


----------



## Embo78

:happydance: Eve :happydance: 

Must be such a relief, even your words have more life in them :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Em you have NO FREAKING IDEA!! Seriously okay so I can't jump around the room, I'm not THAT well but if I could, I would!! I'm so happy to have "normal" MS hahahahaha most of you girls want rid of it and I'm happy that's all I've got. I've just gotta hope and pray the tablets continue to work like this! It's an utter lifesaver. I haven't been able to move from the sofa all week and for the first time I'm SITTING on the sofa being able to see what I'm typing and drinking my juice quite happily!! DRINKING HAPPILY! OMG :D


----------



## Embo78

fuck yea !!!! I'm allowed to swear on VERY special occasions :lol:


----------



## Aaisrie

Ahahahahaha Chris said Shit the other day as he nearly fell, IN FRONT OF SARAYA!! And she's sitting there going "sit sit sit" over and over... EEK but she stopped quickly which was good!

I'm mentally dancing with you right now! My rings are still falling off, I have to take them off to type because they fall off onto the keyboard so hopefully NOW I'll be able to put some weight back on!


----------



## Embo78

Ooooo that just reminded me of Meet the Fockers "Assss hoooooooole" :rofl:

I'm cyber dancing for Eve's normal ms :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Ahahahahaha That film is so funny!! ASHHHHHH HOLLLLLLLEEEEE
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Em you have NO FREAKING IDEA!! Seriously okay so I can't jump around the room, I'm not THAT well but if I could, I would!! I'm so happy to have "normal" MS hahahahaha most of you girls want rid of it and I'm happy that's all I've got. I've just gotta hope and pray the tablets continue to work like this! It's an utter lifesaver. I haven't been able to move from the sofa all week and for the first time I'm SITTING on the sofa being able to see what I'm typing and drinking my juice quite happily!! DRINKING HAPPILY! OMG :D

WWWWOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! We're over the moon, tonight! Love all around!!!



tinybutterfly said:


> *cheers while doing a bumpdance*
> meggles has a ba-by! meggles has a ba-by!!!...

That made my day... Thank you! :hugs:


So glad you're feeling a bit better, Eve!!!

I'm sure you'll get a lot of that feeling, Sarah! Grow, baby, grow!

This is definitely a lucky thread!

Uhm... err... baby brain... wtf did I just read? :( I'm sorry to those I missed. Love and hugs to everyone!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Me too Meg!!

I felt sick this morning and was heaving but I managed to take my tablet and it's starting to kick in now :]


----------



## SassyLou

Its one of those mornings again, went to see my DH's niece and baby on Sunday. She's just put on facebook that she's got swine flu!!! Obviously I'm concerned for her and in particular for the baby. However I haven't had the jab. Rob the kids and myself had swine flu just over a year ago so that should offer some protection, I did refuse the jab for a variety of reasons, and I still stand by my decision not to have it, but this is just so typical. I did have headache and temp last night which quickly went away after paracetamol, and obviously its far too soon as the incubation period is 10 days (I think).

Other than that not feeling too bad, doppler should have come from amazon by yesterday, still no sign of it!!!


----------



## Embo78

Sassy you must be worried sick. Hope you'll be ok :)
I decided against the jab for reasons of my own but I'm so scared of getting swine flu. I had it in 09 so I'm hoping I have the immunity to fight it.

I'm having a negative day today. But not letting myself get too far down. Keep thinking about my lil tenacious bean, heart beating away. That makes me smile :)


----------



## SassyLou

SassyLou said:


> Its one of those mornings again, went to see my DH's niece and baby on Sunday. She's just put on facebook that she's got swine flu!!! Obviously I'm concerned for her and in particular for the baby. However I haven't had the jab. Rob the kids and myself had swine flu just over a year ago so that should offer some protection, I did refuse the jab for a variety of reasons, and I still stand by my decision not to have it, but this is just so typical. I did have headache and temp last night which quickly went away after paracetamol, and obviously its far too soon as the incubation period is 10 days (I think).
> 
> Other than that not feeling too bad, doppler should have come from amazon by yesterday, still no sign of it!!!

Just read incubation period 2 to 5 days, fantastic :growlmad:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Awww, hope everything will be ok Sassy....maybe your just a bit run down?

As for me, i'm still not sleeping great and i've had that odd heavy feeling in my stomach yesterday and again today where it feels like you may have eaten a rock?!

Hope everyone is ok....


----------



## Pippin

SassyLou said:


> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> Its one of those mornings again, went to see my DH's niece and baby on Sunday. She's just put on facebook that she's got swine flu!!! Obviously I'm concerned for her and in particular for the baby. However I haven't had the jab. Rob the kids and myself had swine flu just over a year ago so that should offer some protection, I did refuse the jab for a variety of reasons, and I still stand by my decision not to have it, but this is just so typical. I did have headache and temp last night which quickly went away after paracetamol, and obviously its far too soon as the incubation period is 10 days (I think).
> 
> Other than that not feeling too bad, doppler should have come from amazon by yesterday, still no sign of it!!!
> 
> Just read incubation period 2 to 5 days, fantastic :growlmad:Click to expand...

Awww no!!! I had the jab before I was pregnant. I think that had the swine flu vaccine in. I get it because of my very mild asthma. Try not to worry, maybe you did get a bit but managed to fight it off already. Hope so don't want you getting sick :growlmad::nope:


----------



## Pippin

Embo78 said:


> I'm having a negative day today. But not letting myself get too far down. Keep thinking about my lil tenacious bean, heart beating away. That makes me smile :)

That's the thing to do hon. I have down days too but thinking and listening to the beat makes me happy. If a little scared now I'm actually believing this one is a keeper :dohh:


----------



## LittleGriffin

So Jimmy has gone for a few hours with the boys and i'm having some TV time....
I have got a mini eggs yogurt and a cherry bakewell to keep me company while he is gone........YUM!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know if its common practice to get a flu jab whilst pregnant in the US. I don't know how I feel about it... Not sure if I should look into it or wait until my OB/MW offers up info.


----------



## LittleGriffin

When it gets to about this time of night I feel REALLY sick.....yes, I know I have just eaten a load of crap but every night it's the same. Does anyone else get this. My belly goes all hard and sticks out too....


----------



## Megg33k

I already feel massive... but not at one particular time of day/night. :shrug: I feel a bit like poo after eating though... especially in the evening... and especially when I can still smell the food we cooked! (sort of love it)


----------



## LittleGriffin

I can't stand the smell when our oven is warming up....it's only 2 months old so can't really smell that bad but to me it stinks!!!
I have not got any weighing scales at home but I think I need to get some....my belly is massive and my hip bones are covered in skin now....they used to be sharp and defined!!! All I am craving is cake, bread, pasties and all the bad stuff.....it's a good thing I'm coeliac and can't eat all that stuff or I would have gained 100 pounds by the end of the 9 months!! I'm aiming to gain enough weight to be healthy and not go mad on the overeating.....wether I manage it or not is another story....!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I don't weigh! LOL I'm okay with it! I'm not eating any more now than I was before.

I can only assume I have hip bones somewhere under my fat... I've certainly never seen them! :haha:


----------



## Pippin

Megg33k said:


> I don't know if its common practice to get a flu jab whilst pregnant in the US. I don't know how I feel about it... Not sure if I should look into it or wait until my OB/MW offers up info.

My doctors recommend it. We have had a bit of an outbreak in the uk recently, 8 people have died :nope:. Personally I think it's fine we have family friends who are doctors and we trust them. If I hadn't already had it I would. Full blown flu is much more dangerous than getting the jab to both of us.


----------



## Pippin

LittleGriffin said:


> When it gets to about this time of night I feel REALLY sick.....yes, I know I have just eaten a load of crap but every night it's the same. Does anyone else get this. My belly goes all hard and sticks out too....

I feel worse in the evening and after eating rich food, never had ms this late with Sam. About 5ish every night I think oh goodness I don't feel good then realise I'm getting ms still :dohh: Tummy defo bigger in the evening (mines squidgy though as I'm 'chunky' :blush:


----------



## Aaisrie

Evening ladies! Thought I'd post my bump pic [pics!] here because I just love looking pregnant LOL
Spoiler for progression!

Spoiler
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/563-1.jpg
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/20101121_10-2.jpg
9 +3
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/0e142cd4.jpg
11 +3
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/22236b6d.jpg
12 +6 crappy photo but heyho! Don't think I'm much bigger from last week!
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/0b8e65ee.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

The info I found says flu jab is more common in Dec/Jan. But, I don't think I'm to do anything unless my IVF clinic says so. If they haven't told me to, I'm not keen on going forward with it. Not sure if there could be any issue with me still being on steroids.

Love the bump pics! I'll have a new one Tues!


----------



## Embo78

Eve I seriously thought that was an old pic of you preggers with Saraya !!!!!! 

How huuuuge are you gonna be at nine months :)


----------



## Emmea12uk

Great bump!! Can I take a wild stab in the dark and say that's a boy bump!!

My bump is now totally different to that and the weight us piling on everywhere, despite my diet being good and still being sick. I think mine is looking like a girl bump!

I have so many pains in my womb these last few days. Anyone else?


----------



## dimplesmagee

LittleGriffin said:



> When it gets to about this time of night I feel REALLY sick.....yes, I know I have just eaten a load of crap but every night it's the same. Does anyone else get this. My belly goes all hard and sticks out too....

Evenings have been all around rough for me too. I am very bloated, very hard belly that becomes twice the size at night. I get sick around 10-10:30ish, after all my food has settled. Last night, I puked on and off for an hr. and 1/2 before I felt well enough to go to sleep. I am on day 3...haven't kept one meal down. I figure though, I must keep eating b/c some of it must be getting to me. I've lost 2lbs. Hopefully, this doesn't keep up. At least I am learning the foods to stay away from when it's going to come back up! Haha.

Aaisrie: wow, look at that bump! How fun! My guess is I will look like that too at 13 weeks. 

Keep posting your bumps ladies. So fun!

Starting to get nervous for my scan on Monday. I know being sick is a good thing...but I was sick last time, w/ no cramps or bleeding. I am trying to leave this baby is God's hands. 3pm...tomorrow is a busy day and I will work Monday.

Night ladies!


----------



## Aaisrie

Embo78 said:


> Eve I seriously thought that was an old pic of you preggers with Saraya !!!!!!
> 
> How huuuuge are you gonna be at nine months :)

I was huge with Saraya too!! Okay so here is a shot of me at 32w with Saraya [next to me @13w with Noodle], we had a photoshoot done as a friend of ours gave us a really cheap deal :]
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Maternity%20Photoshoot/img05B.jpghttps://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/0b8e65ee.jpg



Emmea12uk said:


> Great bump!! Can I take a wild stab in the dark and say that's a boy bump!!
> 
> My bump is now totally different to that and the weight us piling on everywhere, despite my diet being good and still being sick. I think mine is looking like a girl bump!
> 
> I have so many pains in my womb these last few days. Anyone else?

Awww thanks Emmea, although all the MW told me I had a boy bump with Saraya so maybe it's the way I carry?? With me having been so sick I've ended up lighter than I was pre-pregnancy although now I've got these tablets that work I'm thinking I can put it back on again!! I've had some stretching pains recently too - probably to do with the size of our uterus' now!!



dimplesmagee said:


> Aaisrie: wow, look at that bump! How fun! My guess is I will look like that too at 13 weeks.
> 
> Keep posting your bumps ladies. So fun!
> 
> Starting to get nervous for my scan on Monday. I know being sick is a good thing...but I was sick last time, w/ no cramps or bleeding. I am trying to leave this baby is God's hands. 3pm...tomorrow is a busy day and I will work Monday.
> 
> Night ladies!

Thanks Dimples!! Just remember how lucky this thread is so we'll all be sending you positive thoughts for the scan!!


----------



## Embo78

Wow eve. That photo almost made me cry it's so beautiful. I'm such a softie! Seriously though it's such a stunning photo. :)


----------



## Embo78

Wow eve. That photo almost made me cry it's so beautiful. I'm such a softie! Seriously though it's such a stunning photo. :)


----------



## Embo78

Whoops double post :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Embo78 said:


> Wow eve. That photo almost made me cry it's so beautiful. I'm such a softie! Seriously though it's such a stunning photo. :)

If you want to see the others, I think there's about 25 [although we have like 200 in total those are just some that were edited, not all] the password is memories

https://s369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Maternity Photoshoot/


----------



## LittleGriffin

Aaisrie said:


> Evening ladies! Thought I'd post my bump pic [pics!] here because I just love looking pregnant LOL
> Spoiler for progression!
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/563-1.jpg
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/20101121_10-2.jpg
> 9 +3
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/0e142cd4.jpg
> 11 +3
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/22236b6d.jpg
> 12 +6 crappy photo but heyho! Don't think I'm much bigger from last week!
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/0b8e65ee.jpg


Eve - Someone has left the toilet seat up! Shocker!!!!!!!!!! :haha:

Seriously though, this picture is fab, i cant wait until mine looks like that! :happydance:

And the one you had done with Saraya is beautiful!!! You and your man are soooooooo pretty! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

HAHAHA CAROLINE! OMG I noticed it when I posted it but it was too late and TRUST ME it ain't me, he used to be really good at putting it down when our cats were in the house as kittens and then he just stopped!! I don't mind too much though because if HE puts it down he bangs it because of his OCD he doesn't touch it [he lifts it with his foot!] so the bang is pretty bad too!!
Thank you so much for the compliments, so so sweet! Trust me when you're HUGE and can't put on your shoes and socks I'll remind you of this post!!! LOL


----------



## Embo78

Eve just had a look. They are beautiful photos. You and Chris are such a beautiful couple. Your friend is very talented :)


----------



## LittleGriffin

Just looked at all the pics on Photobucket...... they are gorgeous!

As for me, i have been thinking about bacon and egg sandwiches since last night, so i have just made one with ketchup.....ate 1 bite and couldn't eat it! GUTTED! Now i'm eating a yogurt......oh lovely morning sickness!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww thanks girls!! You are both so sweet :]

Caroline that sounds GROSS! LOL I'm still on pretty "bland" foods. Although the tablets are working I have "normal" morning sickness now lol Sooooo much easier to cope with! The thought of anything greasy or fried BOKE BOKE BOKE!!!! lol


----------



## heva510

Amazing pic think I'm def going to get some bump pics done this time as with other four I have no pics of bump x 3 days til I find out what team I'm on getting so excited x but got to get through today as it's my baby's 5th b'day so house full of kids lol x


----------



## Pippin

Lovely photos :thumbup: My bump hasn't changed. Bit worried today as I dreamt about bleeding last night and I did this just before the MC last time so I'm hoping it was just a blip and my body not trying to tell me something again. I'm going to listen to beans heartbeat now I've done the cleaning (we have guests coming). xx

edit: found after two attempts, was a bit worried at first. Phew


----------



## Megg33k

Love those photos!!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Pippin - i dreamed i was miscarrying 2 days before i actually did last time. This time i have had the same dream twice already. I don't think its our bodies trying to tell us something, i think its our minds worrying us sick and not being able to switch off!! I think last time it was just a coincidence. Positive thoughts to you.....xx


----------



## Megg33k

Agreed re: dreams. I had a dream the night before my scan that I started bleeding heavily. It wasn't true and my bean had a heartbeat. Its fear, not premonition! I just try to tell myself that I'm never a psychic when it counts, so why would that change now?


----------



## reversal

hi ladies last night I had an awful stabbing pain in my left side as I sneezed then this morning when I've been going to the loo for a wee there has been blood in my cm its not bright red but its not brown either and as I'm at the same time 8w4d as the baby stopped growing last time I'm very worried, have any of you ladies experienced this :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Pip, I think you can put dreams of mc down to crazy pregnant lady dreams after your successful scan and hearing heartbeat on the Doppler all the time :hug:

Reversal, I think the only thing will put your mind at rest is speaking to Epu about getting in for a scan. Explain your fears and I'm sure they'll help. Hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## reversal

Embo78 said:


> Pip, I think you can put dreams of mc down to crazy pregnant lady dreams after your successful scan and hearing heartbeat on the Doppler all the time :hug:
> 
> Reversal, I think the only thing will put your mind at rest is speaking to Epu about getting in for a scan. Explain your fears and I'm sure they'll help. Hope you're ok :hugs:

Thanx I'll have to ring them tomorrow as they dont open on sundays but I do have scan booked for saturday x


----------



## Embo78

I think you should still give them a call in the morning. They'll prob get you in sooner than Saturday. I'm sure you'll be ok. It's hard seeing any type of spotting, ESP when you're pal. Sending big :hug:


----------



## Pippin

Well just been too the loo, brown cm!!!! I knew it would come...... I know it's old blood but it's still there. Only reason I'm not totally freaking out as it happened with my son at this time and I heard babe on the Doppler as you know. My brain is freaky sometimes it's told me every bfp the night before it comes and now the blood. Good job I have my scan Tuesday first thing or I'd be at the doctors tomorrow. Hoping this doesn't turn into anything. Could it be baby moving out my pelvis or something and it's just working out old stuff? I have cramps but nothing different to what we all get. Very mild stretching pains more than af cramps. Oh lordy why are these things here to scare us :growlmad: really trying hard to keep calm and focused. Ms too so that has to be good doesn't it?


----------



## Megg33k

Thinking of you girls! I'm sure everything is fine for you both... but I totally understand the fear!!! :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Pip it's so weird how we dream of what actually happens! I still don't think you need to worry. You have your Doppler to help thank goodness. Hope you're ok and not stressing :hug:


----------



## Pippin

Trying to be realistic, this happened with Sam and it was fine so thinking of that for now. Still a bit there when I wipe. Worked out it could be af time normally so maybe that's it :shrug:


----------



## Embo78

That's a positive way to look at it. You can always phone ur midwife tomoz if you're concerned.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> Well just been too the loo, brown cm!!!! I knew it would come...... I know it's old blood but it's still there. Only reason I'm not totally freaking out as it happened with my son at this time and I heard babe on the Doppler as you know. My brain is freaky sometimes it's told me every bfp the night before it comes and now the blood. Good job I have my scan Tuesday first thing or I'd be at the doctors tomorrow. Hoping this doesn't turn into anything. Could it be baby moving out my pelvis or something and it's just working out old stuff? I have cramps but nothing different to what we all get. Very mild stretching pains more than af cramps. Oh lordy why are these things here to scare us :growlmad: really trying hard to keep calm and focused. Ms too so that has to be good doesn't it?

If you can still hear the heartbeat I wouldn't be too worried. At 12 weeks it could just be hormones for menstruation. That is common up to 16 weeks. 

I hope it stops for you soon. Fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip as the other girls have said spotting is normal and brown is good because as you said it's old! With Saraya I had pink spotting for about 2 or 3 weeks which was scary, especially as I had no forum to ask!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and HAPPY 13 WEEKS TO ME!!! That means IRL I'm in SECOND TRI!!! OMFG! :D


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Oh and HAPPY 13 WEEKS TO ME!!! That means IRL I'm in SECOND TRI!!! OMFG! :D

:yipee: :wohoo: Congratulations hon.

As for me, no more since so I'm hoping that's it but I'm calm, not worrying that much, and of course appreciating the support :hugs: Tuesday can't come quick enough now. Really excited to see the baby again. He/she has handed me a nice dose of morning sickness to remind me they are there :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Happy 13 Weeks! :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Happy 13 weeks Eve :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Happy 13 weeks!!! 


Does that mean I am 2nd tri too?!? yay!:)


----------



## heva510

Yay for 2nd tri :) x x


----------



## Aaisrie

Yes Emmea although on the forum we don't move until 14w I think because it's weird so people tend to move between 13 and 14 weeks! But yes, we are 2nd Tri now!!! :]


----------



## Megg33k

I hate the trimester week confusion!!! I think it has to be 13 weeks though... Most people don't go to 42 weeks. 13 x 3 = 39. So, the 13 week mark is the beginning of your 14th week... and that's very much 2nd tri!


----------



## Aaisrie

Exactly Meg! But I read a sticky which said the UK doesn't consider you 2nd tri until 14w and that's why they use that here?! WTF? Makes NO sense! I thought when you hit 13w you were 2nd tri!


----------



## Embo78

I always thought 2nd trimester was after 12 weeks (when you're in your 13th week) that's how I'll look at it!

I've just made my appt for my booking in. The midwife I spoke to was horrible so I really hope it's not her on the day. It's on 31st January at 11am.


----------



## Embo78

Pip how are you today? Any more spotting? Thinking bout you :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Woooo Em! My 29th Birthday is the 28th Jan lol I'm seeing my MW on 17th and I'm hoping she's gonna get me in for a scan too because otherwise my next scan isn't until my 20w on March 4th!


----------



## Embo78

I hope she does Eve. That's a long wait, but at least you know your lil noodle is fine in there. I really can't wait til I have that comfort and reassurance that everything is absolutely fine. I'm starting to wish I had just one more scan before 12 weeks to check everything's progressing, but part of me is glad I don't have to worry and stress out at going to another scan for 6 weeks. I'm torn between the two !!


----------



## Aaisrie

I totally know what you mean, I wouldn't have had one except for @ 10 +4 at my booking in from then until March 4th! The only reason I got one in week 11 was because I ended up in hospital! It's so weird that I haven't freaked out about Noodle even though it's been 3 weeks since I last saw him! You know I'll be really shocked if this baby is a girl LOL


----------



## Emmea12uk

Ya


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh pants! I wrote a really long one using my phone and it crashed! Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Embo78

Happy 14 weeks Emmea :)


----------



## SassyLou

Morning everyone.

How's everyone doing today?

Emmea - happy 14 weeks.

George has gone back to school just for the morning, which is a pain as its a 14 mile round trip to pick him up, it feels like I've been home hardly any time and I'm gonna have to set off again soon. He still needs his eye drops at lunch time so have to go anyway, but one eye is still inflamed and gets worse as day goes on so we thought half a day was probably enough to begin with.

My doppler has arrived, I've found my own pulse and heard lots of 'banging' noises, but no heartbeat, so much for the reassurance!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Pippin

Hi Ladies :hi: No more spotting today :yipee: also have my scan in exactly 21 hours :happydance:

Second tri is 13 weeks (although in the old days it was 12 weeks :dohh:), they have always had it wrong on here and we complain but they don't do anything about it. It means your 14th week which is the beginning of 13 weeks but it reads wrong. ANywayyyy

I'm at work so can't chat long I have a lesson in 9 minutes! 

Sassy glad Goerge is well enough to go back to school for a bit. Must be nice for him to see his friends again. Hope that eye gets better soon. Keep looking for the HB you'll find it. Stick the wand just above your pubic bonoe as baby is still fairly low and angle it back and forth. You don't need to move it around much. The slightest moves can make a huge difference. Near you belly is too high. Keep it low and pointed down. Once you'll find it you'll get it every time.

I think I've updated all the front page let me know if I've missed something. 

Hope everynoe is good today. I'm still getting a bit of ms but I don't mind as it could mean girl :winkwink: although I have a feeling it could be another boy just from how I look. Someone said my face looked tanned yesterday and I think they have a point. Not sure I had this last time but anyone elses skin changed colour? I don't have those brown patches just an overall darkenening.


----------



## Aaisrie

Sassy that sucks for the long round trip. Glad his eye is well enough for a half day though!! Hopefully you'll find the HB soon :]

Pip so glad you've had no more spotting. Eugh the whole weeks thing is so confusing LOL One of my friends had a boy, then her 2nd she had MS and thought it was a girl and it was another boy!! LOL I'll send you girl vibes if you send me boy vibes!!


----------



## Megg33k

Happy 14 Weeks, Emma! 

Not properly caught up... Will do so later!


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> Sassy that sucks for the long round trip. Glad his eye is well enough for a half day though!! Hopefully you'll find the HB soon :]
> 
> Pip so glad you've had no more spotting. Eugh the whole weeks thing is so confusing LOL One of my friends had a boy, then her 2nd she had MS and thought it was a girl and it was another boy!! LOL I'll send you girl vibes if you send me boy vibes!!

You wouldn't believe the trips we make, Harry goes to school 22 miles from home, I have to drop him off for school bus 8 miles away. Leave home at 7.30am. Then when George was well I'd let myself into his school and would get on with some prep till he went into class at 8.50am. Then normally pick George up at 3.30 and hang about in town to pick Harry up at 4.45pm. So on a good day when George is well we do just 2 trips. At min its too much for George to wait around so today Rob and myself will have done 4 round trips of approx 14/16 miles!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Wow poor you Sassy, that's definitely not what you want to do when pregnant especially!!! Sending you positive thoughts that the journeys go in really fast.

AFM - I've suddenly started NESTING today?! WTF?? Isn't it way too early for that?? I have hoovered the whole cottage, aside from the 2 bedrooms, cleaned the bathroom from top to bottom, done the dishes, had a shower and started going through my post of what needs thrown out, tearing everything up to get rid of stuff etc... Just waiting for my BIL to get here to look at my tumbledryer which packed in before Christmas. Unfortunately the cottage only has 6 radiators so getting stuff dried takes a whole day which is not fun!! I now have 4 HUGE Ikea bags of washing to get through so I really hope he can fix it. Then we're going to Patricia's [Best friend/MIL] for dinner, so at least there's no cooking or dishes to do tonight!! 

Saraya was sitting last night and is now asking "What's that word say?" actually trying to read at 22mo!! Jeez my child amazes me constantly!!


----------



## sequeena

OMG can't believe I'll be in 2nd tri in just over 2 weeks!!


----------



## Pippin

sequeena said:


> OMG can't believe I'll be in 2nd tri in just over 2 weeks!!

I can't believe I'm there Thursday :shock:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey ladies just popping in really quick! I got referred to a fertility specialist today so hoping to have an appt with them by the end of the month :)

Glad to see everything with all of you is going well!


----------



## LittleGriffin

LuvMySoldier said:


> Hey ladies just popping in really quick! I got referred to a fertility specialist today so hoping to have an appt with them by the end of the month :)
> 
> Glad to see everything with all of you is going well!


:hugs:

Hope your both doing ok.
Let us know how you get on. xx
:dust: for you


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hi ladies! 
Just wanted to leave a quick update before I go give my little guy a bath. So, I had my scan today. Which I thought was my 8 week scan give or take a few days. I expected to have some confusion. The good news is I saw a heartbeat...what I am nervous about is that the baby is measuring at 6 weeks. Puts me two weeks backwards. I am so confused with when I got my pregnancy test and last months period. I guess this is why they say wait to months before you start trying after a MC b/c these screwy things happen.
Thankfully my Dr. is awesome and is letting me come back for another dating scan next week. I am definately not out of the woods yet, and not feeling a whole lot of comfort. But I saw a heartbeat and I need to remember that. Thanks ladies for your support.


----------



## Embo78

dimples, you have just described exactly what's happened to me so you're not on your own. I've seen the heartbeat twice now and it's definitely comforting when I have my down, negative moments. I've been discharged from EPU cos they're happy with how everything has progressed. My next scan is in SIX weeks !!

If you look in first tri, I've started a group for peeps like us, that have been measured early. there's about 17 of us so far and lots are about to update in the next few days (from their 12 week dating scans) Have a scoot over it's an interesting read. 

Sending big :hugs2:


----------



## Megg33k

It can be so confusing when the dates aren't 100%. I have a friend who thought she was about 7 weeks last Monday and only saw a sac on her scan... Today, she saw a baby measuring 6+6 with a heartbeat! :shrug: As long as your baby has a beating heart, you're doing pretty well!

I was looking for stats (for myself)... but I'll share: 

Heartbeat seen with no vaginal bleeding = 4% chance of loss
Heartbeat seen with vaginal bleeding = 13% chance of loss

The chance reduces even further when a heartbeat is seen at 8+ weeks. :thumbup: I can't complain about those odds!


----------



## Embo78

Megg your friend is also the same as me. It's really amazing how many have this happen in early pregnancy. 

Also loving your stats. I didn't know that and I have to say I did a little :yipee: when I saw that !!


----------



## Megg33k

I didn't know either. I thought the chance of loss was still higher... but I found it more than 1 place. And, I really don't want to know if its wrong, ya know? LOL I like the sound of it!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Thanks so much ladies for the encouragement!!! I will def. check that thread out!


----------



## Pippin

dimplesmagee it happens so often and you are right thats exactly why they tell us to wait, so glad you didn't though :winkwink: 

I feel sick with nerves, one hour to go.......amazing how different sickness feel different.


----------



## Embo78

Good luck pip :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Good luck pip!!!

Dimples I'm sorry your scan wasn't the way you wanted but I'm glad the girls here supported you last night

AFM - I still want to nest crazily... I wasn't able to find my doppler so I ordered a new one and it's supposed to arrive between tomorrow and fri.... DYING for it to arrive. I used to listen to Saraya's HB all the time and still have a recordning of it which I put to her scan pics lol 
Tablets are still doing their thing, I'm still having to take 3 a day which isn't good and mornings are hard [I feel so sick right now, waiting for the tablet to kick in] but it definitely gets easier as the day goes on!!


----------



## Pippin

All is perfect :yipee: will update a picture tonight but nuchal measurement looks small and had bloods done too. All perfect. Moved by one day so will up date my ticker. New due date is 22nd July.

20 week scan booked 4th March 9am


----------



## Embo78

:yipee: :yipee: congrats pip :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## LittleGriffin

dimplesmagee said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just wanted to leave a quick update before I go give my little guy a bath. So, I had my scan today. Which I thought was my 8 week scan give or take a few days. I expected to have some confusion. The good news is I saw a heartbeat...what I am nervous about is that the baby is measuring at 6 weeks. Puts me two weeks backwards. I am so confused with when I got my pregnancy test and last months period. I guess this is why they say wait to months before you start trying after a MC b/c these screwy things happen.
> Thankfully my Dr. is awesome and is letting me come back for another dating scan next week. I am definately not out of the woods yet, and not feeling a whole lot of comfort. But I saw a heartbeat and I need to remember that. Thanks ladies for your support.


:hugs: for you....
I'm sure everything will be great! AND bean has a heartbeat!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Pippin said:


> All is perfect :yipee: will update a picture tonight but nuchal measurement looks small and had bloods done too. All perfect. Moved by one day so will up date my ticker. New due date is 22nd July.
> 
> 20 week scan booked 4th March 9am




YEY PIP!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Aaisrie

Pippin said:


> All is perfect :yipee: will update a picture tonight but nuchal measurement looks small and had bloods done too. All perfect. Moved by one day so will up date my ticker. New due date is 22nd July.
> 
> 20 week scan booked 4th March 9am

Awesome Pip!!! Did they move your dates up by a day or are you moving your ticker by the measurements - the only reason I ask is because at my last scan Noodle was measuring 3 days big but I didn't know whether to move my ticker up or not!!


----------



## reversal

congratulations on your scan pipp x x
dimples I'm so pleased you got to see your baby's heartbeat I know how reassuring it is xx


----------



## reversal

I woke this mornig with a little crampy pain then had some brown cm (sorry tmi) when I went to the loo, its stopped now and really wasnt alot but I've moved my scan from saturday to thursday fx baby's ok. I'm also having my flu jab later :cry:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi everyone,
I feel like shite today....
I didn't sleep last night, my body hurts, my head hurts, i feel horrendously sick, i'm exhausted and my stomach is doing that stretching thing that is uncomfortable!
I have read that Baby Griff is doubling in size at this point so thats probably why i feel so crap....all i want to do is get back in bed but i'm waiting for a parcel and as soon as i get my ass in bed it will arrive!!!!
I have done NOTHING so far today, not even washed the pots from last nights tea - YUK!
Thanks for the rant.....i'm feeling sorry for myself! :-(


----------



## Aaisrie

Caroline - ditto!! I've done nothing, still sitting in my dressing gown feeling ill!! Dishes sitting, Saraya is down for a nap... being lazy doing bugger all :] Enjoy it while we have the excuse ;)


----------



## SassyLou

Congratulations Pip, really pleased for you xxx

Dimples I'm sure everything will be ok xxx

Reversal FX for you, brown cm is old blood so try not to worry too much, easier said than done I know xxx

Caroline, you're not the only one, I got back from doing school runs and fell asleep, picked George up again at lunch time and still haven't done anything!!!

George's eye is very swollen and red today, I've told school that he's not going tomorrow gonna let him have a rest day. 
I think I might have sciatic problems, got a cramp like pain in my bum cheek and my leg keeps going and won't work properly.
Still can't find babies heartbeat on doppler, can still find my own and the whoosh whoosh noise that I assume is the placenta. My uterus does tilt backwards and I do have loads of scar tissue from my c-section, don't know if this makes it more difficult.

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Pippin! :yipee:

Hoping the brown is nothing, Reversal! :hugs:

Sure all is well, Dimples! :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is well! :)

Happy 7 Weeks to me!


----------



## Aaisrie

Sassy def sounds like your hearing the placenta - maybe it's on the front so it means it'll be harder to pick up the hb?

Meg happy 7 weeks!!

Okay so I hope you girls don't mind but all the groups have those little banners and I thought we deserve one, so I went with the fact that we are a SUPER STICKY THREAD and the fact that we are all due in the summer and made some banners for us. I hope you like the name and if you don't like them I can make more, I did these real quick just to see what you all thought!!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/sss.gif

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/sssb.gif


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! How cute is that? I love it! I wonder if I can put it in my siggy? Hmmm...


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and a mini one too as a lot of us have big sigs :]

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/sssm.gif

And mine is linked back to our thread, if you aren't sure how to link it, or need the code I can help you out :]


----------



## Embo78

Eve I LOVE the siggy thingy !! Please help !! How do I get the little one? x


----------



## Embo78

Happy Blueberry day Meggy !!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay if you JUST want the image then put this code [without spaces! I've left spaces next to the brackets to help you find them!] in your signature

[url]https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/sssm.gif[/url] [ /img]

If you want it to link back to the first page of the thread then use this code [again without spaces!]

[url= https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-after-loss/478409-pal-summer-2011-babies-1st-tri-mc-back-again-one-go.html ][img] https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/sssm.gif [ /img] [ /url]


----------



## Embo78

How do I get it next to one of my other tickers? I've always wondered how you do that !!


----------



## Megg33k

You just butt the code up next to the ticker code! :)

Thank you for the smaller one! I have a feeling my siggy was breaking rules before! LOL


----------



## Embo78

YAY Thanks Eve and Megg!! And thanks for making us one Eve :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Mine too Meg that's why I made the little one too!! :]

So now we can all be Sticky Summer Sundaes!!! :]


----------



## Aaisrie

Well done on getting the code in Em! You even have it linked back so people know what thread we are :] I feel all warm and fuzzy that you guys like them!!

AND the Dr just phoned to say that Saraya has been given 3 half days for 12 weeks!!! It was EXACTLY what I wanted! She's starting at a private nursery on the 24th Jan!!! I can't believe it! I'm so happy!!


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic, Eve!

Mine doesn't actually link to the thread... Too many characters for my siggy. I had to tinypic it! LOL


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL NP Meg, I know the issue lol :]


----------



## Embo78

I am so dumb at this stuff hehe!! You wouldn't believe I've been an administrator for 5 years :rofl:

While I'm being a dumb ass, how do you change your journal link into whatever words you want??


----------



## Aaisrie

Yup just like this [without the spaces!]:

[ url= LINKOFJOURNALHERE ] Title of journal [ /url ]

You can get the link of your journal from the address bar, normally people use the first page of their journal.

Em I'm totally self taught and design websites too, again all self taught :] I've never done a computer course in my life!


----------



## Megg33k

Code:

[ url=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/493999-embos-pal-journal-seeking-plenty-pma-update-scan-pic-pg-13-a.html#post8362006]WHATEVER YOU WANT IT TO SAY HERE[ /url]

Just take out the spaces between the [ and code.


----------



## Aaisrie

hehe Meg


----------



## Megg33k

Nice! lol Great minds!!!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks guys !! Can't believe you're self taught Eve !! I've never been too good with computer stuff. In the offices I've worked, you kind of do the same stuff day in day out and on the ward I don't really use much other than the hospital system and word, excell etc !!


----------



## Embo78

Megg, you do know you could've slipped "Embo's a complete dumb ass" in there and I wouldn't have known any different :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

I would never!!! LOL


----------



## Aaisrie

History of mental health issues which left me housebound for 4 yrs, I'm not one of these people that can sit round and do nothing.. mentally I need to be stimulated so I sat down and taught myself HTML and CSS and started designing websites. I've done one for the local horse yard and one for the dog groomers too. I aim to make websites that load fast and can be used on any internet connection - I can do the fancy websites too but I don't see the point of a flashy website that takes ages to load.

www.ardnacashelequestrian.co.uk

www.perkiepups.co.uk


----------



## Embo78

Eve, I'm the same. I have suffered with depression which was managed nicely and I was only on meds for a minimum time. The side effect for me ( which I found more difficult to deal with ) was insomnia. I absolutely HATED it. The whole world asleep and I'm awake with only my thoughts for company. I taught myself to touch type, which has come in really handy with the job I do. I also had the cleanest house I've ever had LOL !!


----------



## Embo78

Love the websites btw :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Borderline personality disorder, anorexia nervosa, generalised anxiety disorder and agoraphobia with self harm. Fortunately I've been in recovery now for about 6mo before I conceived Saraya so about 2.5 yrs :] It's hard every day and I fight every day but I've been off meds too after suffering since I was 12 [I'm about to turn 29] and in the mental health system since I was 17!


----------



## Embo78

It just goes to show you can get your life back on track. That's a hell of a lot of hurdles to climb over eve. 
I bet saraya makes it worth it every day.


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh she does, especially as I was so thin for so long I thought I was infertile so being able to have a child at all was a miracle. I've turned my life around without help [the help they gave me was shit] except for Patricia. That's how I met Chris because his mum helped support me through recovery and leaving my abusive ex-husband [all at the same time!] so she's a really important person in my life and the fact that she's near enough my MIL as well just makes it extra funny!!


----------



## Pippin

Wow lots to catch up from this afternoon.

Thanks for the banners *Aaisrie* I've put all the codes on the front page now, thank you so much.

*Reversal* hon when is your due date and I'll add you to the front page? Nice to have you here. Sorry if I've missed a post but introduce yourself :hug: 

Here is the picture from today. Not a good one because of my BMI and he/she was jumping all over the place. She gave me two the same which is a bit annoying I wanted two different but I'll give one to my Mum.
 



Attached Files:







photo1.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:
 

> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> All is perfect :yipee: will update a picture tonight but nuchal measurement looks small and had bloods done too. All perfect. Moved by one day so will up date my ticker. New due date is 22nd July.
> 
> 20 week scan booked 4th March 9am
> 
> Awesome Pip!!! Did they move your dates up by a day or are you moving your ticker by the measurements - the only reason I ask is because at my last scan Noodle was measuring 3 days big but I didn't know whether to move my ticker up or not!!Click to expand...

Yes I did, she said they are the dates we will all go by now so move your ticker hon. :yipee: Let me know your new due date.


----------



## Aaisrie

They didn't change my dates that's why I didn't move my ticker but I might move it anyways - I can always move it back after the 20w scan if Noodle isn't as big? :]

Glad you like the little sig banner and the pic is ace :]


----------



## Aaisrie

Omg that means my dates roll round on a Thursday! So Thursday I'll be 14w by measurements! Makes me all excited, especially since today I've been feeling really ill!


----------



## reversal

Pippin said:


> Wow lots to catch up from this afternoon.
> 
> Thanks for the banners *Aaisrie* I've put all the codes on the front page now, thank you so much.
> 
> *Reversal* hon when is your due date and I'll add you to the front page? Nice to have you here. Sorry if I've missed a post but introduce yourself :hug:
> 
> Here is the picture from today. Not a good one because of my BMI and he/she was jumping all over the place. She gave me two the same which is a bit annoying I wanted two different but I'll give one to my Mum.

my due date is the 18th of august thankyou x


----------



## Embo78

YaY hiya reversal. Nice to see you over here :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww I feel all happy seeing our wee banner all over the place!! I love you guys. I swear the other groups are so much busier and people get so ignored whereas here I feel like you guys REALLY care what's going on with me just like I know you all and can see what's going on with you because no-one has to fight to have their post heard :]


----------



## Embo78

I love it here too Eve. I feel so close to you guys and like you really care about me. Someone always answers me which doesn't always happen in some of the other threads. It's not anyone's fault, it's just soooo busy in some :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Exactly Em!!! It's so busy you make a post and then you go to CP and 14 other people have made posts and no-one even saw your post!! I just love the fact that you guys care and remember who I am and what's happened. I love hearing about all your other kids and like Sassy's George with his eyes - something totally unrelated to our current pregnancy but being able to share stuff like that and feel listened to and supported.


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Awww I feel all happy seeing our wee banner all over the place!! I love you guys. I swear the other groups are so much busier and people get so ignored whereas here I feel like you guys REALLY care what's going on with me just like I know you all and can see what's going on with you because no-one has to fight to have their post heard :]

Absolutely, we are small but perfectly formed! I find other groups are just too large to keep up.



Embo78 said:


> I love it here too Eve. I feel so close to you guys and like you really care about me. Someone always answers me which doesn't always happen in some of the other threads. It's not anyone's fault, it's just soooo busy in some :)

Of course we care hon :friends: We have been through a lot together already!


----------



## LadyHutch

Hi all and thanks Pippin for the invite.

Best guess is we got pregnant again within a few weeks of our lost one...I never had a period.

Date of miscarriage start 11/13-14...
Date of positive test 1/7

Based on this, I am estimating 8 weeks. What a trip...


----------



## sequeena

I like the new banner! Have to make space in my sig now!


----------



## tj1980

Hi ladies. Hope u all been ok. Not been on for a while. Just so busy with work etc...

Congrats to u all on the scans and seeing hbs!!!

I'm 14weeks today. Starting to tell more people but still not able to fully relax- don't think I fully will this time anyway!!

Xx


----------



## Pippin

LadyHutch said:


> Hi all and thanks Pippin for the invite.
> 
> Best guess is we got pregnant again within a few weeks of our lost one...I never had a period.
> 
> Date of miscarriage start 11/13-14...
> Date of positive test 1/7
> 
> Based on this, I am estimating 8 weeks. What a trip...

Hi ya love. Welcome to our group. Feel free to chat about anything. We all come from the same experience. I'm on my phone now but will add you to the front page tomorrow. There you'll find all our stats as you've probably seen already. You'll get to know us really quickly as we're very chatty :haha: When us your first scan?


----------



## Embo78

Hey LadyHutch. Welcome chick and congrats :)


----------



## LadyHutch

Well first prenatal appt is thursday...but i don;t think i'm getting a full US then..we'll see =)


----------



## Persephone

Hello ladies. I hope you don't mind me joining you :blush:

I'm P, 25, mum to one gorgeous little lady and am expecting again, due June 26th, my birthday. :cloud9:

We suffered two losses (one at 6w5d, one at 8w6d) just before DD and one whilst trying for this current baby. I didn't even know I was pregnant with the most recent loss. We were trying but I was breastfeeding and my cycles were very much all over the place. On a whim I tested, right in the middle of what I can only describe as an epic period, like nothing I'd ever experienced except for my miscarriages. Lo and behold, a stonking great positive.

Cue a trip to the doctor, who referred me to the hospital, who took blood and scanned me. They found a 9-week old baby with no heartbeat. The bloods came back with hCG levels of around 8 weeks. 2 days later they had dropped to levels of around 6 weeks. 

Shock doesn't begin to cover it, especially as I was charting my BBT at the time and had no indication I was pregnant. The month I must have conceived I had a normal thermal shift, a 2 day luteal phase (told you my cycles were screwy :lol:) and what I classed as a perfectly normal period. The same went for the next cycle: I had a thermal shift, FF gave me her lines, and I had what I thought was a 3-day LP, the next cycle the same story with a 6 day LP (I was chuffed that my cycles were supposedly regulating). Then the 'period from hell'. 

Needless to say I was scouring my charts. The doctors were no use on that front and told me to stop obsessing (how can you not?!) and to this day I don't understand it. I mean the thermal shifts were slightly less dramatic when I was pregnant but it was still 'clear' ovulation :shrug: Even FF picked it up!

Anyway, that was back in June. We caught in September and this little bean has hopefully stuck! The good news is they gave me lots of scans in first tri to try and keep my mind at ease.

Sorry for the epic intro, as you can tell the most recent loss is certainly on my mind a lot more than the earlier two which I have sort of dealt with. Not totally, as I don't think you can ever get over it, but there you are.

I am thrilled to be expecting number two. I was told in my teens that I was unlikely to have children as my cervix was damaged (which is presumably why I've had trouble hanging onto pregnancies in the past) so to carry to term and have a beautiful healthy little girl was something I had almost ruled out, despite us deciding to ignore the doctor and try for children anyway. But for it to happen again! :cloud9: I am past my 'danger zone' (i.e. 7-9 weeks) and, while I'm still wary and by no means assuming the all clear, I am feeling a lot more relaxed this time around. My body has done it once before and I am clinging to that.

I hope you don't mind me joining you, I know I didn't start my journey with you ladies but I'm hoping to end it with you if that's ok.

Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## heyyady

Hello Ladies- I like it better here than the other thread :) 
Our little story is similar to all of yours, from what I've read, except x2-
I miscarried fraternal twins at 9 weeks on August 1st. A pregnancy that wasn't planned but discovered it was very wanted. Hubby and I decided we would "Just let nature take it's course" and I apparently got pregnant about 5 minutes later - this time with IDENTICAL twins! Both pregnancies with no fertility help, or trying even- our Dr. says there aren't even statistics out there for something like this! It just proves to me that these two are supposed to be in our lives <3
I am due June 2nd, which puts me in the summer category- but will be delivering my girls by c-section at week 36, which puts us at the first week of May- 16 weeks to go!!!
(Ps- how do I get one of those groovy "trackers" and do they have any for TWO? lol


----------



## sequeena

Scan daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! :dance:

Welcome ladies!

Lilypie is a good place for tickers xx


----------



## Persephone

Yes I found lilypie has some nice tickers and they do them for twins. Congratulations heyyady and good luck at your scan sequeena!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hello to all the new ladies!!

Sequeena good luck with your scan!!!!!


----------



## Embo78

Let us know how you get on at your scan sequena! Want to see pics!!

Welcome to the new ladies :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Morning Em, how are you today?


----------



## Embo78

Hey eve. The truth is I'm feeling pretty shitty!! Just thinking negatively about everything. Gutted I have to wait til 12 weeks (by their dates) 14 (by mine) and I'm gonna be told my baby has died again. Yesterday I was fine. Today is not a good day :(

How's you? x


----------



## Aaisrie

I had a feeling you were a bit negative today :( Will they not give you another scan sooner than that? I mean one at 9w would be right in the middle? I only got extra scans because I was ill. I mean I know if you were having cramps or something like that.... when I was pregnant with Saraya I fainted and they took me to hospital and scanned me so if you feel ANYTHING like that it might be worth getting down there?
I was really not well yesterday, Chris was an asshole so I'm equally sicky feeling and angry!! I'm not AS sick right now but I got worse as yesterday went on so it's waiting to see how I'm gonna feel in a few hrs and I'll have a better indication of how I'm gonna be! I need to get the house cleaned and tidied for the landlord to come in and put some damp paint in our bedroom on FRIDAY!


----------



## Embo78

Men are such a pain in the ass sometimes!! 

Just been speaking to Gav about it all and we've decided to leave it this week and if I still feel this way we're gonna phone epau. Melissa (the nurse) said if I'm having any concerns I can phone any time. She did say that they prob won't scan me again tho cos I've already been scanned three times. I know that's bollocks tho cos I've seen loads on here that've been scanned way more times.


----------



## Aaisrie

What they're afraid of using up their electricity?!? Sounds like crap to me! I've been scanned twice in EPU and twice in maternity. Because I've been booked in now if I have problems I can go to DOU which is in maternity but if I need to be kept in they will transfer me to Neely ward [which is the gynae ward] because I'm not 15w yet! 
I'm sure if you were having bad cramping or something they would have to scan you? For some reason, when I was pregnant with Saraya, I was scanned and seen to faster when taken in by ambulance - fainting runs in the family - so every time I passed out in shops [so embarrassing!] they made me go in!


----------



## Persephone

Aww Embo I'm sorry they're being difficult with you :( I was scanned at 5, 7, 9 and 12 weeks if it's any help... 14w seems a long time, especially after loss(es) :hug:


----------



## sequeena

Scan went brilliantly!! Only one baby in there so I must be growing the hulk :haha: I saw him/her straight away curled up having a little nap. Baby was not happy about straightening out though - taking after me already :D I've been put back 2 days to 10 + 6 and my due date is August 4th It was such an amazing experience!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs771.ash1/166102_1826822875507_1388356992_2043055_7762246_n.jpg

Baby measures 10cm x


----------



## Aaisrie

So happy for you squeena!!

My doppler came today [after my last one cannot be found!] and I cannot find a hb at all... tried for ages, angling down behind the pubic bone etc etc and nothing..


----------



## sequeena

Hugs to both you and embo :hugs: :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Surely I should be able to pick it up by now? I know I'm being totally irrational but all I can think is... maybe there's no HB and that's why I can't hear it... :S


----------



## sequeena

You could just be completely missing the area xx


----------



## Megg33k

Great pic, Sarah! I LOVE THAT! :cloud9:

Eve - Baby is still pretty small, honey... You can miss him/her easily... especially if s/he's hiding!

Embo - I'm sorry today is rough for you. I imagine the wait to 12 weeks will be difficult. I hope you can get in earlier. I know I'm probably going to be waiting from 8-12 weeks after next Friday.


----------



## Aaisrie

I know Meg, it's just I've tried 3 times with a full bladder [like it says] and haven't even been able to pick up the placenta!!

It's the angelsounds one I've got...


----------



## SassyLou

Hi everyone,

Welcome to everyone who's new, nice to hear from you all.

Sarah lovely scan pic, really pleased everything is ok.

Eve having exactly same problem with doppler, its driving me insane, and I'm also starting to get irrational too. I can definitely hear the placenta whooshing so I assume that means everythings ok????

We're still having our usual nightmare with George. He's done to half days at school this week and now he's at home today. He was supposed to see the consultant on the 25th, got a letter this morning saying they're going to have to change it to the 20th (which is gonna be really awkward to get to), I've just phoned them and explained that his eye is really swollen and painful and they're going to see him in the morning. I won't be able to go as I'm working but Rob can take him. I feel so sorry for him, the op was on the 8th December, one eye is fantastic the other really swollen.

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I know nothing much really about dopplers... I do know that I shouldn't ever buy one though!


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> I know Meg, it's just I've tried 3 times with a full bladder [like it says] and haven't even been able to pick up the placenta!!
> 
> It's the angelsounds one I've got...

That's the one I've got, I wonder if the units maybe a little too big at this stage to get it low enough down???
I know there are a lot of people who have heard it early. But I googled it and ended up reading stuff on other forums, I wonder how many people have actually heard their own or the placenta rather than the babies heartbeat. There were a few commenting on the speed of the heartbeat (saying around 90 bpm, definitely there's) and others describing what sounds to me like the placenta. Somebody else (I think on here) was saying they'd recorded it and when SIL had listened to it she'd told them it wasn't the babies but the mummy's!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, lots of people don't quite do the doppling correctly! And, TONS of women mistake the placenta for a heartbeat! Poor girls not realizing that they're listening to the wrong thing!


----------



## Aaisrie

I FOUND IT!!! I tried to hit record on the computer but lost it moving... dammit!! I ended up using some stretch mark cream I had and found it nearly straight away so I think maybe the dryness was affecting it. I can't find it again though, just for about 10secs!! Next time I'll try and get a recording for you!!

That sucks about Georges eye but hopefully they'll be able to sort something for him tomorrow :(


----------



## Aaisrie

I counted it at 156bpm :] Here you go.. you will have to turn your volume way up and listen carefully because there's shitty background noise!
Fetal Heartbeat @ 156bpm


----------



## Pippin

:happydance:Welcome to all our new members, so lovely to have you in here! :happydance: I've added you all to the front so if there is anything wrong or missing or I've missed someone let me know.

Aaisrie - So glad you found the heartbeat. I'm guessing boy, don't know why :happydance:

Seq - Gorgeous photo hon, so glad your scan went well, over the moon for you and all stats updated on the front page.

Stinking headache so sorry I'm not chatty I'm reading though :friends:


----------



## reversal

great scan pic seqeena and great that baby if healthy x
sorry your feeling bad today embo I can understand as I would feel the same we women just need reassured that baby is doing great x
welcome to the new ladies I hope you find this thread as friendly as I have x
Hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Does it sound like a boys hb??


----------



## Pippin

I have no idea lol just it's the same bpm as Sam's was. This one is 168-174 so a lot higher.


----------



## Aaisrie

Oooooo I don't know what Saraya's was! I wonder if I still have her sound file!!


----------



## Aaisrie

162 at my count? Here's Saraya's @ 32w so quite clear!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWddS1Um7Kk


----------



## heva510

Hi all and welcome new ones x x well been for gender scanand on team blue :) scan was amazing was part 4d baby was very shy at first just happy that we have healthy baby :) x hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Pippin

heva510 said:


> Hi all and welcome new ones x x well been for gender scanand on team blue :) scan was amazing was part 4d baby was very shy at first just happy that we have healthy baby :) x hope everyone is ok x

Eeek fabulous, you'll be the first to have colour on our front page. How exciting. I think I'll be team blue too (despite wanting a girl lol) boys are great fun and very cuddly. Least mine is anyway so won't mind another at all :haha: congrats hon. We get a 4d sneak too!


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> 162 at my count? Here's Saraya's @ 32w so quite clear!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWddS1Um7Kk

Love the little clip that's so sweet. I never recorded Sam's which I had now. X


----------



## reversal

heva510 said:


> Hi all and welcome new ones x x well been for gender scanand on team blue :) scan was amazing was part 4d baby was very shy at first just happy that we have healthy baby :) x hope everyone is ok x

congratulations I'm pleased you seen a healthy little boy :happydance:


----------



## heva510

4d pic :)
 



Attached Files:







168653_485512242542_569967542_6093876_5498452_n.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Aaisrie

OMG Heva that's gorgeous!! I'm soooo jealous!! I would love a 4d but the cheapest is like £200 here!!! I hope I'm having a boy, not that I would mind another girl but it's be nice to have a boy.


----------



## SassyLou

heva510 said:


> 4d pic :)

Congratulations, boys are wonderful, I'd quite like a fourth boy, although the rest of my boys would quite like a girl.

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, how much do I love the sound of a baby's heartbeat! :cloud9:

Congrats, Heva! Gorgeous!!! :)


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi to all the newbies!!!

And hi to the oldies too......!

Eve - loving the heartbeat!
Squeena - awww, scan is beautiful......I think girl!
Heva - congratulations on your beautiful boy....you must be so chuffed right now!
Embo - so sorry your feeling blue today, it may take a while but we are all here to support you...xx

I can't remember if I have missed anyone out???

As for me, I have got a banging headache so will catch up with more tomorrow.
Night ladies! Xxx


----------



## heyyady

Thanks for the lilipie advice, and for welcoming me in :) I don't know if you're keeping track of gender on the front page- but for the record we're having two little princesses <3 
We get to see them again tomorrow- the only good part of all the possible complications with twins is the every other week sonograms- It will be good to check in on them this time as I was really sick over the holidays and just keep worrying that something will go amiss........


----------



## dimplesmagee

Love the scan pictures...they make me smile. It was neat seeing my monkey's heartbeat on Monday. I couldn't believe how tiny our baby was! Our scan still showed the yolk sac which seemed to worry/surprise the Dr. some. Hopefully, next week it will have disappeared and we still see a strong heartbeat! 
I lost another 1lb this AM, so still puking over here! Guess, I'm still pregnant. Now if this stupid sinus headache would go away,my nose would stop bleeding, I could stop coughing, get some sleep, and stop puking life would be a little better. Sorry for complaining...but I have been puking for 1 week, lost almost 6 lbs, and have had this dang cold for over 2 weeks! So, seeing healthy baby scans this evening made me smile. Thanks ladies!
Embo...sorry you are having a not so great day. I am not sure what your beliefs are, but right now my faith in God is the only thing giving me comfort right now, as well as good friends and family. Our situation is out of our control (and I like to be in control of things), so it is not an easy time. But I continue to test..."Let go, and let God." I am a little annoyed that God seems to feel he must continue to test me, but "The pain that we are feeling, can't compare to the joy that's coming!" It'll be like a big surprise party, b/c we can't even begin to imagine the excitement of what's to come. Hang in there lady! We will get through this together. :)


----------



## Aaisrie

That's a fantastic saying - Let Go & Let God! Love it!! Are you sure you don't have hyperemesis, the amount of weight you've lost would suggest you do. Might be worth seeing the Dr about some meds, that's the only reason I'm not puking all round me.


----------



## sequeena

LittleGriffin you know what... I think girl now I've seen bean! :D


----------



## LadyHutch

I'm going to my first ob today for this pregnancy. I'm excited...and scared. I'm having a really tough time with anger lately, especially toward DH. He's distant and cold, and seems like he is always mad at me. My response is to be mad back. I just want to yell at him constantly. I feel like my body has never had a chance to recover from a ton of hormones and i'm depressed as hell.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... The anger! I was with you on that yesterday! I was pissed off with everything for NO reason! Its awful, isn't it?


----------



## hollyrose

hi, just wanted to ask ur advice. iam having a miscarriage at the minute. i would've been 8 weeks today. this is my second miscarriage. the 1st was a blighted ovum in march last year. i also have a 3 year old daughter. the doctor in the hospital advised that we wait 3 months b4 trying again as he said there is a higher risk of miscarriage if conceive b4 this.
does any1 know if this advice is correct or not?
thanks in advance!


----------



## Megg33k

There's no higher risk of MC, unless you have some sort of special circumstances... It just makes it harder to date the next pregnancy if you don't wait until you have 1 normal AF. Most successful pregnancy following losses are conceived within 6 months of the loss, if I recall correctly. However, not knowing your exact situation, I can't say that she's not correct in YOUR case. Is there anything specific about your MC that leads them to believe that? Do they have any idea why you're losing this little one? I don't mean to ask insensitive questions, but I don't want to tell you its okay to try if its not. Some doctors are idiots and do give false info. So, it could go either way here without more info.

I'm really sorry you're going through this again! :hugs:


----------



## reversal

hi ladies I hope you's are all well
I had a scan today at baby bond, it was great well worth the money, the ladie was very informative it really felt like she was taking her time to explain everything, she checked and meassured everything our baby was moving and doing very well :happydance:


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone :wave:

Thanks for all the well wishes, I'm so much better today. I've been at work today, first day back and it was hard, but it's done me the world of good. My symptoms are so strong today which I'm glad of. I'm sure my boobs have grown over night, they're like two big water balloons in my bra hehe!!

Congrats on your scan reversal.

Welcome to the newbies!!

dimplesmagee, thanks for the wonderful advice. I have a strong faith and haven't been praying recently, hmmmm maybe that's were I've been going wrong :dohh: Loving all your symptoms. Have you seen our thread in first tri? Two more ladies had perfect scans. That's 4 outta 4 so far. 100%. I LOVE those stats !!


----------



## Pippin

Hey lovely ladies, just back from parents evening what a drag only saw half my students and only the good ones at that so a bit pissed off with some of them.... just they wait until I see them tomorrow :growlmad:

Anyway 13 weeks tomorrow :yipee: so took a couple of bump pictures tonight. So here is my plus size, B shaped, 13 week bump. I'm feeling brave with you lovely ladies and showing a bit of flesh in one :blush: which I never do normally. Wanted you to see how far it comes out from my boobs, normally I go straight down :shock: 

I think I might be huge by 8 months, it took 6 months to look like this last time :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







13a weeks.JPG
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 2









13b week.JPG
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LittleGriffin

Pippin - loving the bump!
Embo - glad your feeling more upbeat today!
Reversal - congrats on your scan, how wonderful!!!

As for me....... I threw up in the car today and then had to get out and throw up by the side of the road! Safe to say I'm still feeling poorly! Xx


----------



## sequeena

Oh LittleGriffin same here :( I had food whilst out and as soon as I got out of the pub I was sick everywhere, I was so embarrassed :cry:


----------



## Pippin

Awww LG sorry you are still feeling rough, not long now though and then it'll start to go.

Reversal congrats on your scan, always good isn't it when it goes to plan. We saw a yoke at 8 weeks I think it's totally normal for quite a while.


----------



## heyyady

Hollyrose- I'm sorry for what you are going through- as you can see we have all been there and feel for you- as to whether it's a bigger risk or not, is the Dr. you spoke to at the hospital an OB? I've been told a number of idiotic things by ER Drs who don't REALLY know. Find a specialist, start from there, and good luck and love to you <3


----------



## LittleGriffin

Happy 11 weeks to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Only 6 days until the scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

I just found this.......


How beautiful..!


'Making the decision to have a child is momentous. It is to decide forever to have your heart go walking outside your body.'


----------



## Aaisrie

Gorgeous bump Pip!!!

Caroline happy 11w!!! 

AFM - the smell of the tumbledryer made my vomiting start again :( Feel soooo ill, wasn't able to keep down my antisickness tablet so I'm REALLY hoping I don't end up back in hospital again :(


----------



## Aaisrie

I know some of you girls have faith and I saw this and thought of you!
https://d30opm7hsgivgh.cloudfront.net/upload/3044713_lHIMpMro_c.jpg


----------



## hollyrose

thanks megg33k and heyyady. the doctor who saw me was a consultant obstetrician. he didn't give any reason 4 the miscarriage just that it was simply bad luck. however, he said it wasn't a blighted ovum again. he said that my body would still think that i was pregnant for at least 6 weeks and that it would most likely reject another pregnancy whilst it still thought i was pregnant. so he advised waiting 3 months b4 trying again.
we haven't decided when we will start trying again but i just wanna have all the facts so we can factor that in to our decision. 
thanks for taking the time to answer me i really appreciate it.


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Holly! :hugs:

Happy 11 Weeks, hun!

Glad the U/S went well today! :)


----------



## Barbiebaby

Hey girls, I had to go to the dr today, had terrific lower back pain. Ring epau who suggested going to dr to get urine infection ruled out. It appears my wee is fine but dr says it's my sacro iliac joint. She could see how worried I was especially as our baby died at 11 weeks last time, she rang epau and has managed to get me a scan for 8.15 Monday morning. 

Don't think I'll be sleeping much Sunday night. So scared, but glad I haven't got to wait til 25th January when my initial scan was booked in for. 

Hope everyone else is ok. x


----------



## sequeena

Goodluck Barbiebaby :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Aww good luck Barbiebaby let us know how you get on, we'll be thinking of you. xxxx


----------



## reversal

Good luck with the scan barbie
:hugs: holly


----------



## heyyady

I think I figured out how to add my giant bump picture -
This is 20 weeks with my twin girls :) 
https://img715.imageshack.us/i/img0227xi.jpg/


----------



## Pippin

heyyady said:


> I think I figured out how to add my giant bump picture -
> This is 20 weeks with my twin girls :)
> https://img715.imageshack.us/i/img0227xi.jpg/

Not showing hon. Go to advanced option at the bottom of the reply box. The click on the paper clip and do it that way. If it's on your computer as a jpeg it's easy that way. Can't wait to see the bump.


----------



## heyyady

There we are :)


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone :wave:

Wow what a lot to catch up on!!

Loving all the scans, heartbeats, bump pics!!

Eve, love those words about God. Made me cry (again!!) It's amazing how easier this is when I hand over my worries and fears!! And how much quicker time goes!! Only 4 weeks on Wednesday til my scan !!

I'm so tired these days, been mainly lurking around BnB. I went back to work on Thursday and honestly don't know how I'm going to manage for the next 6 months. Tired just doesn't explain it!!

I got something lovely in the post today. A knitted angel with a little note tied to it saying "Someone special requested you receive this "angel for hope" so you would know you are cared about and loved. Our thoughts and prayers are with you". And I'm now driving myself crazy trying to work out who arranged it!! It's so lovely, even my favourite colour - purple. Hmmm, it must be someone close to me cos we've just moved house recently so our address isn't well known to all our friends. I would've thought it's my oldest friend from school, but she's already sent me a lovely little card to say she's thinking of me!! 

Whoops! Sorry for the long post hehe!!


----------



## Pippin

heyyady said:


> View attachment 156226
> 
> 
> There we are :)

Gorgeous bump, can't wait to see it grow, twin bump must be fun as it grows so quickly.

Embo what a lovely thing to get in the post, awww, nice to know someone is thinking of you. That's really sweet.

I just been shopping and found two gorgeous baby grows in the Mothercare sale so bought them on a whim. I promised myself I'd buy nothing until 24 weeks like last time but I just couldn't resist. One was a £5 because something was missing but it has a hat, scratch gloves, bib and baby grow so cute and the other was £7 and it was a vest baby grow, which I've never seen before, and a cardy over the top. I thought if it was really hot in summer the sleeveless thing might be great so I just got it. Nearly bought a third but stopped myself :blush:


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous bump! :)

Love that you got an anonymous angel, hun... That's sweet! I hope you work out who its from!


----------



## reversal

wow what a great bump heyyard
what a lovely idea someone had to send you the angel, embo
great bargains pippin, I wont allow myself to go to mothercare as I would buy lots
hope the rest of you's are having a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## heva510

Hi all hope everyone is ok not been on for a few days my moods are horrible ATM I'm so tetchy and up and down plus not sleeping :( what is happening to me x


----------



## Aaisrie

Em I got an angel just like that!!

AFM - I threw him out, totally sick of his attitude telling me to stop moaning, you wanted to be pregnant so just get on with it... I threw him out. I'm feeling SO SICK, threw up already. He pushed past me throwing his elbow into my back which pushed me into the rocking chair which unfortunately sits at womb height. Really crampy now, dont know if its the stress or the chair... Time to be a single mum again...


----------



## heva510

Aaisrie said:


> Em I got an angel just like that!!
> 
> AFM - I threw him out, totally sick of his attitude telling me to stop moaning, you wanted to be pregnant so just get on with it... I threw him out. I'm feeling SO SICK, threw up already. He pushed past me throwing his elbow into my back which pushed me into the rocking chair which unfortunately sits at womb height. Really crampy now, dont know if its the stress or the chair... Time to be a single mum again...

Hope ur ok Hun x x


----------



## Megg33k

Aaisrie said:


> Em I got an angel just like that!!
> 
> AFM - I threw him out, totally sick of his attitude telling me to stop moaning, you wanted to be pregnant so just get on with it... I threw him out. I'm feeling SO SICK, threw up already. He pushed past me throwing his elbow into my back which pushed me into the rocking chair which unfortunately sits at womb height. Really crampy now, dont know if its the stress or the chair... Time to be a single mum again...

:hugs: Better to be alone than in bad company!


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Em I got an angel just like that!!
> 
> AFM - I threw him out, totally sick of his attitude telling me to stop moaning, you wanted to be pregnant so just get on with it... I threw him out. I'm feeling SO SICK, threw up already. He pushed past me throwing his elbow into my back which pushed me into the rocking chair which unfortunately sits at womb height. Really crampy now, dont know if its the stress or the chair... Time to be a single mum again...

Oh shit hon, hope you are ok. Rest up and keep calm, he doesn't understand, he will when he realises what he has done!! Better he's not around if he's aggressive towards you :hugs: If you are still worried in the morning get yourself to a hospital. :hug:


----------



## Pippin

heva510 said:


> Hi all hope everyone is ok not been on for a few days my moods are horrible ATM I'm so tetchy and up and down plus not sleeping :( what is happening to me x

You're dealing with a lot right now too, remember that. Big hug to you as well and mood swings are more than understandable :hug:


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls, it's just really scary thinking about trying to do this alone with the HG... I'm so exhausted and I'm trying to make dinner for Saraya... eugh :( He's always had an agressive attitude but never been physical until a few months ago he grabbed my arms and tried to restrain me [for no reason other than we were arguing, I wasn't doing anything to make him do that] I think the scary thing is as well I left my abusive exhusband and I'm like WTF? He stood there and told me he did nothing?? Emmm yes I elbowed myself into the chair right? I'm just upset, angry... angry he didn't TRY and stay, that he didn't fight for me, for us. The whole fucking lot.


----------



## reversal

Aaisrie said:


> Em I got an angel just like that!!
> 
> AFM - I threw him out, totally sick of his attitude telling me to stop moaning, you wanted to be pregnant so just get on with it... I threw him out. I'm feeling SO SICK, threw up already. He pushed past me throwing his elbow into my back which pushed me into the rocking chair which unfortunately sits at womb height. Really crampy now, dont know if its the stress or the chair... Time to be a single mum again...

:hugs: hope your ok


----------



## heyyady

Pippin said:


> Gorgeous bump, can't wait to see it grow, twin bump must be fun as it grows so quickly.

Thanks guys- I keep thinking I'm not that big, then catch a sidelong glance at my shadow and scare myself- lol

Aaisrie- the beautiful thing about our biology is how protected those little peanuts are in there- Relax, lie down, and know you did the best thing by your baby by kicking him to the curb! Of course, if you are still cramping or having any other issues, go to the Dr straight away- But your little peanut obviously has a very strong mama and I'm sure he/she is just as strong :)


----------



## heva510

Sorry just wanted to share I have found my little mans name :) kaydon James x


----------



## reversal

heva510 said:


> Sorry just wanted to share I have found my little mans name :) kaydon James x

thats a lovely name :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls.

Heva that's a lovely name. For a boy I have chosen Atticus - I had it on my boys list when I found out I was having Saraya!


----------



## heva510

Aaisrie said:


> Thanks girls.
> 
> Heva that's a lovely name. For a boy I have chosen Atticus - I had it on my boys list when I found out I was having Saraya!

I like that Hun kaydon fits with my other lads names Brandon and leon :) x


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie I'm so sorry I can't believe what a twat he's been :(


----------



## Megg33k

Great name choices! :thumbup: 

Still big :hugs: to Eve!!!

AFM... I found a local place that will let me go do my gender scan anytime after 17 weeks... So, my family will be in town and able to go with us to find out at the same time! :yipee:

Aaaaaaaaaand, I found a nice blurb about my MW on her website talking all about her tendency toward natural birth without unnecessary intervention! :happydance: That's very comforting! 

I guess I'm in a pretty good mood tonight, actually! Now, if my baby would allow me to like food again, we'd be good to go!


----------



## Embo78

Eve, I'm so sorry he's being like this. It's bad enough in normal circumstances, but while you're pregnant and suffering, it's unforgivable.

Hope you're ok today and got some good sleep last night :hug:


----------



## Pippin

Lovely names ladies, we're keeping ours under wraps for now, we do have one chosen for each sex. We did with Sam just so we are keeping something secret for ourselves because we tell everyone everything else lol so that's our one secret together hehehehe.

OH YAY I"M A PEACH :yipee:


----------



## SassyLou

Morning everyone, just sneaking a few minutes, we're having a new bathroom fitted and a new kitchen this week so we're in total chaos. Rob's just clearing out the kitchen, I didn't realise we had so much crap!!!

Eve hope you're ok, you shouldn't put up with behaviour like that.

Lovely names by the way, we used to have an Atticus at one of the schools where I work. We're still discussing names, its quite difficult when you've got two boys who also have opinions. George in particular is so into this pregnancy. He's been reading books, looking at baby equipment one the internet, he knows everything we need. Rob took him to the hospital on Thursday (still probs with eyes, on steroids now) and an optometrist was pregnant, George took one look at her and said to Rob "I think she's about 24 weeks" :rofl:

Good news about the midwife Meg.

Anyway better go and help with the big sort. I'm in second trimester by the way :happydance: but still can't find heartbeat on doppler :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

We have a name picked too and it's very special to me :flower: I could care less if no-one likes it because if baby is a boy he will be named after the most wonderful man in the world, one of the only men who truly loved me for what he should (aside from OH) and never used me. He will be named Thomas Emlyn after my wonderful gandfather John Emlyn :cloud9:

No idea about a girls name. Gonna be buggered if baby is a girl :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

We have names picked too... Actually, we have 2 names picked for each sex. Our main girl name is Giada Nicholat with a backup Selena Grace. Our main boy name is Kieran Rhys with a backup of Aiden Cole.


----------



## Pippin

sequeena said:


> We have a name picked too and it's very special to me :flower: I could care less if no-one likes it because if baby is a boy he will be named after the most wonderful man in the world, one of the only men who truly loved me for what he should (aside from OH) and never used me. He will be named Thomas Emlyn after my wonderful gandfather John Emlyn :cloud9:
> 
> No idea about a girls name. Gonna be buggered if baby is a girl :haha:

Massive fan of your name hon I like it very much :thumbup:. I love traditional names, Samuel obviously and the other one for this one too is traditional. My girls name is a bit more unusual as it's french like mine. It was weird with Sam we had the girls name sorted at 6 weeks and no boys. This time we had the boys but not the girls so it'll be interesting if this one is a girl because it'll be the same. We're sorted now though I think for either sex. Unless we change our mind of course :rofl:




Megg33k said:


> We have names picked too... Actually, we have 2 names picked for each sex. Our main girl name is Giada Nicholat with a backup Selena Grace. Our main boy name is Kieran Rhys with a backup of Aiden Cole.

Always good to have a back up as sometimes they come out really not looking like the name. For instance we had Sam or Jack for Sam and he really wasn't a Jack. I LOVE Nicolat, is that Nicola in another language, I've heard it somewhere before? Unusual.


----------



## Megg33k

Pippin said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> We have a name picked too and it's very special to me :flower: I could care less if no-one likes it because if baby is a boy he will be named after the most wonderful man in the world, one of the only men who truly loved me for what he should (aside from OH) and never used me. He will be named Thomas Emlyn after my wonderful gandfather John Emlyn :cloud9:
> 
> No idea about a girls name. Gonna be buggered if baby is a girl :haha:
> 
> Massive fan of your name hon I like it very much :thumbup:. I love traditional names, Samuel obviously and the other one for this one too is traditional. My girls name is a bit more unusual as it's french like mine. It was weird with Sam we had the girls name sorted at 6 weeks and no boys. This time we had the boys but not the girls so it'll be interesting if this one is a girl because it'll be the same. We're sorted now though I think for either sex. Unless we change our mind of course :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> We have names picked too... Actually, we have 2 names picked for each sex. Our main girl name is Giada Nicholat with a backup Selena Grace. Our main boy name is Kieran Rhys with a backup of Aiden Cole.Click to expand...
> 
> Always good to have a back up as sometimes they come out really not looking like the name. For instance we had Sam or Jack for Sam and he really wasn't a Jack. I LOVE Nicolat, is that Nicola in another language, I've heard it somewhere before? Unusual.Click to expand...

Its an alternate spelling of Nicolette... But I want to pronounce the "lat" as in "latte"... if that makes sense? 

You've heard it on here! There is a user called nicholatmn... I asked her ages ago if I could use her name. We sort of traded... Megan is one of the names of her daughter, and my daughter will have Nicholat in her name! :)


----------



## SassyLou

Warning TMI alert. 

Went to the toilet and did a number 2, when I wiped I noticed some blood on the paper, not a lot, on second wipe and numerous wiping and checking of various areas there wasn't anymore and still isn't. It frightened me so much. There's nothing in my vaginal mucous, no blood streaking or anything. I'm not that constipated now but have been quite badly do you think it could be because of that?


----------



## Aaisrie

Sassy sounds like piles, I've loads from anorexia check with your midwife and they should give you something for them

AFM - I'm on my way to hospital with +3 ketones so hopefully won't be kept in but she told me to bring stuff to stay in... Eugh


----------



## SassyLou

Thanks Eve but definitely not piles, had them before. 

Hope everythings ok at hospital, will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> We have a name picked too and it's very special to me :flower: I could care less if no-one likes it because if baby is a boy he will be named after the most wonderful man in the world, one of the only men who truly loved me for what he should (aside from OH) and never used me. He will be named Thomas Emlyn after my wonderful gandfather John Emlyn :cloud9:
> 
> No idea about a girls name. Gonna be buggered if baby is a girl :haha:

Just tried to read this to DH and couldn't, it made me cry so much, what a lovely tribute to your grandfather. I had the same thing with my dad before he died, he was always there for me (unlike my mother) never judged me (again unlike my mother), he's the only man other than DH that made me feel truly safe when he held me, my second son is named Harry after my dad.


----------



## sequeena

SassyLou said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> We have a name picked too and it's very special to me :flower: I could care less if no-one likes it because if baby is a boy he will be named after the most wonderful man in the world, one of the only men who truly loved me for what he should (aside from OH) and never used me. He will be named Thomas Emlyn after my wonderful gandfather John Emlyn :cloud9:
> 
> No idea about a girls name. Gonna be buggered if baby is a girl :haha:
> 
> Just tried to read this to DH and couldn't, it made me cry so much, what a lovely tribute to your grandfather. I had the same thing with my dad before he died, he was always there for me (unlike my mother) never judged me (again unlike my mother), he's the only man other than DH that made me feel truly safe when he held me, my second son is named Harry after my dad.Click to expand...

Sorry I made you cry :blush: but I agree, it's a wonderful tribute and if he were here now I know he'd be very proud :D It turns out that my OHs grandfather was called John Thomas so we've managed to kill 2 birds with 1 stone :lol:

Harry is a lovely name, I think it's wonderful when a child is named after someone you loved very much xx


----------



## sequeena

Pippin said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> We have a name picked too and it's very special to me :flower: I could care less if no-one likes it because if baby is a boy he will be named after the most wonderful man in the world, one of the only men who truly loved me for what he should (aside from OH) and never used me. He will be named Thomas Emlyn after my wonderful gandfather John Emlyn :cloud9:
> 
> No idea about a girls name. Gonna be buggered if baby is a girl :haha:
> 
> Massive fan of your name hon I like it very much :thumbup:. I love traditional names, Samuel obviously and the other one for this one too is traditional. My girls name is a bit more unusual as it's french like mine. It was weird with Sam we had the girls name sorted at 6 weeks and no boys. This time we had the boys but not the girls so it'll be interesting if this one is a girl because it'll be the same. We're sorted now though I think for either sex. Unless we change our mind of course :rofl:Click to expand...

Our name falls into the traditional and unusual category... don't think Emlyn has been in the top 1000 list for many years :haha:

Oh I don't know what I'll do if it's a girl, I wonder if there's a girl version of Emlyn :lol:


----------



## heyyady

this is info off Web MD Re: Piles or Hemroids

"Pregnant women can get hemorrhoids during the last 6 months of pregnancy. This is because of increased pressure on the blood vessels in the pelvic area. Straining to push the baby out during labor can make hemorrhoids worse.

With internal hemorrhoids, you may see bright red streaks of blood on toilet paper or bright red blood in the toilet bowl after you have a normal bowel movement. You may see blood on the surface of the stool."

So, they could be small internal ones that aren't showing any other symptom. 
Hope this helps ease your mind a little <3


----------



## SassyLou

Thanks for your reassurance, I have a condition called levator ani syndrome which is a spasm of one of the rectal muscles which travels down into pelvic floor, its a really painful condition (feels like the pain you get in your bum as you deliver a baby but permanently), last time I had a bad (just over two years ago) bout I ended up in bed for 9 weeks, lost a stone and a half and couldn't pass urine. To get rid of the spasm its a mixture of medication and massage/electric impulse treatment. Because of this (don't want to go into TMI) I know its definitely not piles.

Anyway problem solved, got DH to have a look :blush: and I have a small tear on my perineum, thank goodness for that.

Thanks everyone, what would I do without you all xxx

Sequeena - you made my cry in a nice way xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Sassy glad you got it worked out.

AFM - Ive been admitted. Definitely not getting out tomorrow so I'll have to hope for Tuesday.
Will try and keep up with you as much as I can but it's hard with shitty Internet. There is someone in this bay that smells like they shat themselves which is gonna make me hurl again!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Noodle is fine, he was jumping all over the place and is now measuring 6 days big!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Sassy and Eve big :hugs: wow Eve does that mean they will put you forward 6 days?? :D

Ok I have to admit... I did not know what piles were... I used to sit on walls and was always told by my mother 'you'll get piles!!' thought they were spots or something... well now I know what they are and I'm TERRIFIED! I haven't pooped in 3 days and I do not want to go!! What if I try to force myself to go so much that they pop out?! Bring me a painkiller free labour, I will do it but not piles please!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Sequeena I have 3 external and have fir years, they only bother me if I get really constipated. I wouldn't worry too much :)

They won't change my dates officially until 20w scan I think but that takes my due date from July 17th to July 11th which sucks considering July 12th is a huge holiday here with bonfires and occasionally rioting causing roadblocks!!!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Ah no the pictures of it really scared me, like how do you cope when they're 'out'? Does it hurt?

Oh dear, if they change it let's hope bubs hangs on a few days x


----------



## Aaisrie

They're just there really, if I get really constipated and strain they kinda swell and are a bit tender but I wouldn't feel them when I sit down or anything :)


----------



## Pippin

Oh the joys of piles I only got one weeny one after I gave birth to sam. They go down and disappear either on their own or with cream. They do come back like Aaisrie said but not very often.

I'm knackered today. I woke up 4 times last night to pee or because of tummy ache. Not sure DH's food sat well last night, it was a bit spicey and I don't think my tummy can take rich spicey food at the moment. Peanut is fine though jumping around on the doppler yesterday and felt a bit of movement as well. First time for a good week.

Aaisrie so sorry to hear you are back again in hospital. What a bummer! :hug:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Hey everyone!

Sorry I have not been on, I have been away for a bit! Congrats to everyone on their milestones and scans and hello to the newbies! I am no longer too of the list!:)

I think my ms has gone now and I started to feel better but I have flu:( I still don't seem to be able to get enough sleep.

Baby is bouncing around so much now! He hardly seems to stop. Anyone else got clear movement?

Sorry you are back in hospital aaisrie. Really hope you get well soon!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls! Feel sick as a dog, had 2 IVs already and yet my ketones were still +4 this morning which means they've gone up.

The women in my bay kept me awake screaming for nurse because they needed a "wee wee" a billion times last night so I've been awake since 5:30 because after being woken the sickness wouldnt let me sleep and one of the women smells like they shat themselves - imagine that with hypersensitive smell.... Boke :(


----------



## SassyLou

Sequeena, I agree with everyone else, my piles were only a problem if I was constipated. Haven't had them for a long time now.


----------



## Kess

ETA: Sorry, I see this is for those of you who went through things together, I've found the other Summer thread.


----------



## Embo78

Oh no Eve. Sorry you're back in hospital. Hope you're feeling better today.

I'm in work feeling RANK !! Nausea is terrible. Keep retching but nothing comes. Bleeuurrgggghhh !!


----------



## heva510

Sorry your back in hospital Hun x x 

17 weeks today :) x


----------



## LittleGriffin

Poor Eve.....hope you feel better soon!

I'm loving the names that have been chosen already....

Heva - Congrats on 17 weeks!

As for me, i didn't feel too well yesterday but feel a bit better today....think i have got a cold as well as the MS and general BLURGHHHHHH feeling!

Also..... 3 DAYS UNTIL OUR 12 WEEK SCAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I got IV zofran! Wow what a difference, after having nothing by mouth since 3:30pm yesterday I was able to eat a little soup at lunch!! Still on the drip though. Saw my mw this morning, I so love her, she's arranged for me to see my consultant on my birthday, 28th january, and when I told her my booking in scan pics were rubbish she said she'd get her to do a few decent ones for me :) also even though the hospital is strict Do NOT tell sex she's gonna get the consultant to check if it's visible :)


----------



## Barbiebaby

Hey ladies! Had my scan this morning, our baby is measuring 12+4 instead of the 12 weeks the midwife and my dates put me at. Blip was a complete fidget and had a good strong heartbeat. I cried the whole way through the scan! Cannot tell you how ecstatic I feel. x


----------



## Embo78

That's such great news barbiebaby :)

Dimplesmagee, have you an update from your scan today? :)


----------



## LittleGriffin

Barbiebaby said:


> Hey ladies! Had my scan this morning, our baby is measuring 12+4 instead of the 12 weeks the midwife and my dates put me at. Blip was a complete fidget and had a good strong heartbeat. I cried the whole way through the scan! Cannot tell you how ecstatic I feel. x




CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Well guys, I wish you all good luck with your pregnancies and I hope you have lovely children - but I am little invisible in this group now - so I will be unsubscribing!


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea you aren't invisible!!! I haven't been able to read posts properly as I'm in hospital again!!! Don't go!!!

This is my bump this morning at 14 +2 (by dates or 15 +1 by measurements!)
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/f9e77300.jpg


----------



## SassyLou

Emmea12uk said:


> Well guys, I wish you all good luck with your pregnancies and I hope you have lovely children - but I am little invisible in this group now - so I will be unsubscribing!

NO DON'T GO PLEASE xxx

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Emmea - nobody is invisible in our group..... maybe you will feel differently today??


Eve - i have been studying your photo for 5 mins to try and find something funny but you are giving me nothing this time......no toilet seat up, no mismatched underwear.....NOTHING!!!! ;-)
What a sweet bump pic though!!

2 Days until our scan......god i'm nervous!


----------



## Aaisrie

Caroline how about the crazy bed hair and drip stand for company!!!!

How're you today?


----------



## sequeena

I don't get it :wacko:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sorry ladies, I have posting for weeks and no one ever seems to reply apart from pip and aaisrie. I don't get on here everyday as I have to look after my son on my own and am too shattered most nights, when I do I read through so much and then no one seems to reply to me. I think the group is a bit too full now and I can't keep up! 

Feel free to add me and we can catch up some where else


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea please don't go :( you HAVE to stay, I'm in hospital so I'm playing the "hospital pity" card!!! Stay!!!!


----------



## sequeena

I agree stay, there's times when my questions have gone unanswered. It just happens x


----------



## heva510

Emmea12uk said:


> Sorry ladies, I have posting for weeks and no one ever seems to reply apart from pip and aaisrie. I don't get on here everyday as I have to look after my son on my own and am too shattered most nights, when I do I read through so much and then no one seems to reply to me. I think the group is a bit too full now and I can't keep up!
> 
> Feel free to add me and we can catch up some where else

Emma don't go I'm same as u only post now and again if u want a chat my email.is [email protected] x x


----------



## Embo78

No Emmea. Don't go. You're one of the gang. 

I must have missed your post. Sorry chick xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm just not on that much right now... and if I miss a billion pages, I don't tend to keep up. :( I never intentionally ignore anything. :hugs: Emma!


----------



## Barbiebaby

I have been ignored too, don't take it to heart. I've felt like this on threads before. I haven't posted much as been trying not to think about the baby til I knew everything was ok. I also only post from my phone so it's difficult to keep scrolling up and remembering what everyone is saying! I try to remember as much as I can but I apologise if I miss anyone. 

I'm hoping to be on more often now as feel much more confident about my pregnancy. 

x


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! I hate the people feel ignored. :( I'm so rubbish at keeping up too... So, I know I'm no help! If any of you ever need a chat, please feel free to PM me... I can always keep up with that, and I'm a great listener in that respect!


----------



## Embo78

Yes me too. I hate that people feel ignored on here. That's one of the things that I love about this particular thread. I've always felt listened too where as on other threads I've felt completely ignored.


----------



## heva510

I know how u lot mean u have always tried to answer but I felt ignored In 2nd tri section x which is why I use this thread as u are so accepting and welcoming x


----------



## Pippin

Barbiebaby said:


> Hey ladies! Had my scan this morning, our baby is measuring 12+4 instead of the 12 weeks the midwife and my dates put me at. Blip was a complete fidget and had a good strong heartbeat. I cried the whole way through the scan! Cannot tell you how ecstatic I feel. x

Hey hon that is fantastic news. :happydance::happydance::happydance: SO good to hear all is well I shall update the from page. So am I right thinking you've gone forward 4 days, or are they keeping you the same? So pleased though and I broke down after mine so I know how you feel.



Emmea12uk said:


> Sorry ladies, I have posting for weeks and no one ever seems to reply apart from pip and aaisrie. I don't get on here everyday as I have to look after my son on my own and am too shattered most nights, when I do I read through so much and then no one seems to reply to me. I think the group is a bit too full now and I can't keep up!
> 
> Feel free to add me and we can catch up some where else

Sorry you feel that way hon but I'm know it's not personal :friends:. It does happen with groups like this as posts get pushed onto the previous page so quickly as they only show 5 or so posts per page, happens in all the ones I have belonged to previously. I wish BnB would allow you to see more on a page then it's easier to keep up. I think we all get lost in the chat sometimes but it doesn't mean you aren't loved hon! Just dip in and out when you feel like it. I thought this one was quite small have you seen the monthly ones? Jeez they are huge. I posted on the April one when we were last pregnant and my god I lost all track of the conversations after a few hours there were so many posts. Hang around for a bit hon, I can see from the posts no one wants you to go. Sometimes we get a bit excited about things that happen to us and just want to share those and forget about replying, or we simply haven't got the time and just want to say hello. I know I don't get time to catch up with every post so I know I'm guilty of it too. Big :hug: hope you decided to stay. xxxx



heva510 said:


> I know how u lot mean u have always tried to answer but I felt ignored In 2nd tri section x which is why I use this thread as u are so accepting and welcoming x

I feel odd in second tri this not being my first and all. I just seem to find some of the threads a bit silly and frustrate me. I couldn't wait to get in there this time as first tri just scared me with the mc stories (all I seemed to do was post in those as I knew how they feel) but now I feel like I don't belong. I guess that's why I stick to this section really. I know you all and I feel comfortable which I hope all you do too.
.
.
.
Anyway bottom line is I NEED YOU ALL SO DON'T ANY OF YOU DARE BU**ER OFF OK! :haha: Especially you Emmea! 

:friends: :hug: :hugs: :friends: :hug: :hugs::friends: :hug: :hugs::friends: :hug: :hugs::friends: :hug: :hugs::friends: :hug: :hugs::friends: :hug: :hugs::friends: :hug: :hugs::friends: :hug: :hugs::friends: :hug: :hugs::friends: :hug: :hugs::friends: :hug: :hugs::friends: :hug: :hugs::friends: :hug: :hugs::friends:


----------



## Megg33k

I need us to stay together too! I can't have to go find another group. I'm in a few, and most of them are so quiet. :(


----------



## Emmea12uk

Ok maybe I am being silly:( but it is getting a bit busy in here! Besides I would miss pip and em as we were the first here. I would find myself looking for updates.

Feeling crap in general today. I have tightenings and cramps and that is stressing me out. Feels like Braxton hicks. Plus I am down about gestational diabetes and having to go back to that place I gave birth to Tom in. I think maybe I have a bit of pts (post traumatic shock) because I find I am getting in a right state. 

Thank you all for your support. Where would I be without you guys!?


----------



## Megg33k

I think there is a lot of PTSD surrounding loss. I know that I have a bit when it comes to scans, because I had never, ever had good news at one. I was always getting my heart broken every single time I went to one. In fact, I have tears in my eyes just typing it. I hate that you're going to have to face one of your triggers... but maybe you can sort of heal with the help of new, better memories? I know that seeing a heartbeat last time has slightly improved my overall view of an ultrasound machine. :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Yay Emms!!! So glad you're back. You're bound to have strong emotions about going back to where you had Tom. You're totally normal! I'd be a nervous wreck!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Yay Emmea!!! It was the hospital pity card that did it right??? :p
Can you not see a specialist midwife or counsellor? I see a mental health midwife as she's trained to help and spot signs of mental health issues which can be brought on or exacerbated by pregnancy.
They fucked my meds up so been waiting for 6 hrs to see the dr to get it rectified!! Fortunately tonight the "lovely" dr is on and he's trying to get me the zofran back. I just want to be well and go home!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I hope you get to go home soon, Eve! :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Oh Eve you little sweetheart! Can't believe you're still in hospital. Hope you're getting better.

Is lots of creamy White cm "normal" in pregnancy?? I don't remember it with ANY of my other pregnancies! I'm seriously on the loo every 5 minutes thinking I'm bleeding I'm getting that much


----------



## Aaisrie

Em totally normal!! I have enough I could put it in tubes - "buy Eve's lube" lol

Supposed to get home tomorrow just waiting to hear about my meds getting sorted!
Thanks girls x


----------



## Embo78

:rofl: eve you make me laugh so much!!! I'm glad it's normal!!

Have you any good looking docs?? There's a few on my ward at mo!! I was caught drooling over one of them today :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

I haven't had the CM that everyone talks about... but it does seem to be normal according to everyone else on the internet... just not something I got. I didn't get much of anything though... I feel almost completely normal nearly 100% of the time! :dohh:

Hoping you get home, Eve!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Aaisrie,fingers crossed for getting home soon. x

Pip, yes I've been put forward 4 days so now due 28th July! 
Although if my son is anything to go by this one could be early too. 
Em, glad you are staying :happydance:

Embo, I have quite a bit of cm but I think it's ok as long as it doesn't smell or look a funny colour. I'm more used to it now but was constantly knicker checking!

And as for my knockers they are killing! Think I need a bra to sleep in! Anyone recommend a good bra fitting shop, I've found M&S a bit useless before as they never have my size. I'm bursting out of my bra at the moment!


----------



## heyyady

[/QUOTE]
I feel odd in second tri this not being my first and all. I just seem to find some of the threads a bit silly and frustrate me. I couldn't wait to get in there this time as first tri just scared me with the mc stories (all I seemed to do was post in those as I knew how they feel) but now I feel like I don't belong. I guess that's why I stick to this section really. I know you all and I feel comfortable which I hope all you do too.
.
[/QUOTE]

I actually avoided boards all together in my first trimester- and we only told maybe 5 people. I just couldn't handle it again, and REALLY didn't need to read all the stories!

@Emma- I feel like a lurker here most of the time- I see the relationship you all have and know I'm the party crasher- But what is obvious is how much you all care for each other. And weren't you the one they were all calling for when this thread was first started over 100 pages ago? I have tried to go back and read all of it- again, the lurker- but I admire you taking care of your son and am waiting to hear about your new little one- I hope you decide to stay, and if you do, I will look for you AND comment :)


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hi Ladies,
I have been MIA recently as I was out of town this weekend, and busy the last few nights. But I'm back. :) Embo-in case you didn't catch it in our other thread, my scan is on Thursday morning! I can hardly wait. 
Lately, I feel like I don't have any feeling one way or another. I am not worried, nor am I excited. I am only there. My husband said he hasn't seen my smile lately. I don't feel depressed. I think I am completely exhausted. I have been sick for 3 weeks (sinus infection/bad cough), I have not been keeping food down, and I found out last week my baby was really small. I hope Thursday is a good day!!!

Aaisrie-sorry you are in the hospital again! cute bump pictures
I am so jealous of you ladies who can feel your babies move!!!

Well, I am heading to bed! Keep you all updated on my scan Thursday.


----------



## Aaisrie

Embo78 said:


> :rofl: eve you make me laugh so much!!! I'm glad it's normal!!
> 
> Have you any good looking docs?? There's a few on my ward at mo!! I was caught drooling over one of them today :rofl:

Well mr "lovely" dr John is so damn nice and not bad looking but he makes you feel like you're the only patient in the world and always goes the extra mile for you. Last night he came and woke me to tell me he cleared it for me to get zofran :) so damn sweet :)

Can't wait to get home today, can't wait to get a good nights sleep - so exhausted from lack of sleep here... Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Aaisrie

Barbiebaby said:


> Aaisrie,fingers crossed for getting home soon. x
> 
> And as for my knockers they are killing! Think I need a bra to sleep in! Anyone recommend a good bra fitting shop, I've found M&S a bit useless before as they never have my size. I'm bursting out of my bra at the moment!

thank you!!

I recommend HotMilk bras Ive been in my nursing bras for weeks - great for day or night. They're a bit expensive but if you search online you'll get some on offer, plus they're pretty sexy which is unusual for nursing/maternity bra!!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Thank you, I will take a look, I don't mind paying a bit if they're comfy. 

Are you going home today do you think? x


----------



## Aaisrie

Waiting for the dr to cone round but they have no reason to keep me. Hotmilk normally retail at about £35 but you can get a lot of the older styles for about £17 ATM so definitely worth the investment especially if you plan to breastfeed. Mummyandme and tinylittlebabies both had them on offer, excellent customer service too :)


----------



## Emmea12uk

Megg33k said:


> I think there is a lot of PTSD surrounding loss. I know that I have a bit when it comes to scans, because I had never, ever had good news at one. I was always getting my heart broken every single time I went to one. In fact, I have tears in my eyes just typing it. I hate that you're going to have to face one of your triggers... but maybe you can sort of heal with the help of new, better memories? I know that seeing a heartbeat last time has slightly improved my overall view of an ultrasound machine. :hugs:

This isn't about the loss, my son was diagnosed with spina bifida at my 20 week scan and they asked me to abort. I didn't but the labour was awful - I felt like I was dieing and so was he. I didn't know if he'd live. Then he had brain and spinal surgery before coming home.

It was genetic and I have a good chance of it happening again. Once I am over that part if the baby is fine, I have to face the birth. I didn't want to go back there at all, I want to use a birth centre, but it turns out I have gd so have no choice.

I don't even wanna see that ward again - bad enough seeing it on tv!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Barbiebaby said:


> Aaisrie,fingers crossed for getting home soon. x
> 
> Pip, yes I've been put forward 4 days so now due 28th July!
> Although if my son is anything to go by this one could be early too.
> Em, glad you are staying :happydance:
> 
> Embo, I have quite a bit of cm but I think it's ok as long as it doesn't smell or look a funny colour. I'm more used to it now but was constantly knicker checking!
> 
> And as for my knockers they are killing! Think I need a bra to sleep in! Anyone recommend a good bra fitting shop, I've found M&S a bit useless before as they never have my size. I'm bursting out of my bra at the moment!

How far along are you? Mine have settled down now back to normal. I find hot milk are fab maternity bras!! See if there are any stockests in your area.


----------



## Embo78

Dimples - so glad you're scans Thursday! I was worried!!

Emm, is there no way you could go to another hospital. It sounds like it's going to be so difficult to give birth there. After everything you went thru there, surely they would consider booking you in to another hospital.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Barbiebaby said:


> Aaisrie,fingers crossed for getting home soon. x
> 
> Pip, yes I've been put forward 4 days so now due 28th July!
> Although if my son is anything to go by this one could be early too.
> Em, glad you are staying :happydance:
> 
> Embo, I have quite a bit of cm but I think it's ok as long as it doesn't smell or look a funny colour. I'm more used to it now but was constantly knicker checking!
> 
> And as for my knockers they are killing! Think I need a bra to sleep in! Anyone recommend a good bra fitting shop, I've found M&S a bit useless before as they never have my size. I'm bursting out of my bra at the moment!




dimplesmagee said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have been MIA recently as I was out of town this weekend, and busy the last few nights. But I'm back. :) Embo-in case you didn't catch it in our other thread, my scan is on Thursday morning! I can hardly wait.
> Lately, I feel like I don't have any feeling one way or another. I am not worried, nor am I excited. I am only there. My husband said he hasn't seen my smile lately. I don't feel depressed. I think I am completely exhausted. I have been sick for 3 weeks (sinus infection/bad cough), I have not been keeping food down, and I found out last week my baby was really small. I hope Thursday is a good day!!!
> 
> Aaisrie-sorry you are in the hospital again! cute bump pictures
> I am so jealous of you ladies who can feel your babies move!!!
> 
> Well, I am heading to bed! Keep you all updated on my scan Thursday.

I am sorry you feel so down. I hope the news on Thursday is good and you start to feel a bit better. 

Who told you it was small without a scan? At this stage that is ridiculous.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Embo78 said:


> Dimples - so glad you're scans Thursday! I was worried!!
> 
> Emm, is there no way you could go to another hospital. It sounds like it's going to be so difficult to give birth there. After everything you went thru there, surely they would consider booking you in to another hospital.

It is the closest - only 40 mins away. The next ones are 1;00 -1:30 away.

Plus the both transfer to the close one if the child is sick. I am not comfortable with that distance really. I will just be straight with them and hope maybe they can organize something for me. There is a ward they use for birth pools and home from home. Maybe if I threaten to stay at home they might let me go in there.


----------



## Barbiebaby

Emmea12uk said:


> Barbiebaby said:
> 
> 
> Aaisrie,fingers crossed for getting home soon. x
> 
> Pip, yes I've been put forward 4 days so now due 28th July!
> Although if my son is anything to go by this one could be early too.
> Em, glad you are staying :happydance:
> 
> Embo, I have quite a bit of cm but I think it's ok as long as it doesn't smell or look a funny colour. I'm more used to it now but was constantly knicker checking!
> 
> And as for my knockers they are killing! Think I need a bra to sleep in! Anyone recommend a good bra fitting shop, I've found M&S a bit useless before as they never have my size. I'm bursting out of my bra at the moment!
> 
> How far along are you? Mine have settled down now back to normal. I find hot milk are fab maternity bras!! See if there are any stockests in your area.Click to expand...


Thank you I'll be 13 weeks tomorrow, Aaisrie suggested some good sites for hotmilk so I will take a look at them. x


----------



## Megg33k

Barbiebaby - I'm glad someone had advice on the bras... I know nothing! LOL Sorry I was useless on that one!



dimplesmagee said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have been MIA recently as I was out of town this weekend, and busy the last few nights. But I'm back. :) Embo-in case you didn't catch it in our other thread, my scan is on Thursday morning! I can hardly wait.
> Lately, I feel like I don't have any feeling one way or another. I am not worried, nor am I excited. I am only there. My husband said he hasn't seen my smile lately. I don't feel depressed. I think I am completely exhausted. I have been sick for 3 weeks (sinus infection/bad cough), I have not been keeping food down, and I found out last week my baby was really small. I hope Thursday is a good day!!!
> 
> Aaisrie-sorry you are in the hospital again! cute bump pictures
> I am so jealous of you ladies who can feel your babies move!!!
> 
> Well, I am heading to bed! Keep you all updated on my scan Thursday.

Sorry you've been feeling so very rough, honey! :hugs: What's this about the baby being small? I'm confused!



Aaisrie said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: eve you make me laugh so much!!! I'm glad it's normal!!
> 
> Have you any good looking docs?? There's a few on my ward at mo!! I was caught drooling over one of them today :rofl:
> 
> Well mr "lovely" dr John is so damn nice and not bad looking but he makes you feel like you're the only patient in the world and always goes the extra mile for you. Last night he came and woke me to tell me he cleared it for me to get zofran :) so damn sweet :)
> 
> Can't wait to get home today, can't wait to get a good nights sleep - so exhausted from lack of sleep here... ZzzzzzzzClick to expand...

So glad you got the Zofran back... "lovely" sounds very lovely! :)



Emmea12uk said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I think there is a lot of PTSD surrounding loss. I know that I have a bit when it comes to scans, because I had never, ever had good news at one. I was always getting my heart broken every single time I went to one. In fact, I have tears in my eyes just typing it. I hate that you're going to have to face one of your triggers... but maybe you can sort of heal with the help of new, better memories? I know that seeing a heartbeat last time has slightly improved my overall view of an ultrasound machine. :hugs:
> 
> This isn't about the loss, my son was diagnosed with spina bifida at my 20 week scan and they asked me to abort. I didn't but the labour was awful - I felt like I was dieing and so was he. I didn't know if he'd live. Then he had brain and spinal surgery before coming home.
> 
> It was genetic and I have a good chance of it happening again. Once I am over that part if the baby is fine, I have to face the birth. I didn't want to go back there at all, I want to use a birth centre, but it turns out I have gd so have no choice.
> 
> I don't even wanna see that ward again - bad enough seeing it on tv!Click to expand...

Oh, I didn't realize! I'm so sorry! No wonder you don't want to go back! :( How awful! I sincerely hope you can still make some positive memories there this time if you really have no choice but to go back. 

Sorry about assuming it was related to your loss... I guess I'm so used to that being the main source of trauma for PAL mummies that I didn't think! :hugs:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Emmea - sorry to hear how your feeling re the hospital, i think i would be the same....maybe you could ask the Dr if you could talk to a councillor if you have no choice but to go there?

Eve - i loved the drip trolley for company and 'bed hair' is so in nowadays i still have nothing funny to say..... can you take one every week though so i can at least try and find something?!? ;-)

Dimplesmagee - its my scan tomorrow too..... i'm nervous. I feel like everything will be ok one min and then not the next, don't think i'm going to get much sleep TBH.... it's at 1:30pm, i'll update as soon as i can as we are going to be there for a while due to my other health conditions (hypothyroidism, osteopenia and coeliac disease) which need to be checked on also.

Keep us in your prayers ladies please.....xx


----------



## Embo78

Good luck with the scans tomorrow ladies. Make sure you update with pics :)


----------



## Barbiebaby

Good luck with the scans, keeping everything crossed. x


----------



## Aaisrie

Got home from hospital. STARTED BLEEDING.... back at hospital waiting for dr, it's bright red and pouring out of me, please pray. I'm brokenhearted I'm about to lose noodle.


----------



## sequeena

Oh Eve :( Lots oh hugs, really hope everything is ok x


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm freakIng out, totally in floods of tears freaking out I'm petrified, really bone chillingly petrified


----------



## reversal

Aaisrie said:


> Got home from hospital. STARTED BLEEDING.... back at hospital waiting for dr, it's bright red and pouring out of me, please pray. I'm brokenhearted I'm about to lose noodle.

I hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> I'm freakIng out, totally in floods of tears freaking out I'm petrified, really bone chillingly petrified

Do you have anyone with you? I hate to think you're there alone :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea, chris is in with me. Patricia and my mum are in the waiting room. The worst thing is if im mc there's nothing they can do :(


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> Yea, chris is in with me. Patricia and my mum are in the waiting room. The worst thing is if im mc there's nothing they can do :(

No there's not, but you're not alone :hugs: I'm so sorry I wish this wasn't happening to you :( Do you know when you will be seen?


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie babe hang in there, sounds scary though so we are all there holding your hand. My friend had exactly the same by the sounds of it and her little boy is a healthy 2 year old. Keep strong :hug:


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls
Sequeena they just told me dr was going to do emegency section and there was nothing else they could do as they're not trained in scanning.
Thanks Pip, I would love to try and be positive but I can't right now. Feels exactly like a period with the blood coming out. Looks like I'm gonna be the one to ruin our lucky thread.


----------



## Pippin

Emmea12uk said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I think there is a lot of PTSD surrounding loss. I know that I have a bit when it comes to scans, because I had never, ever had good news at one. I was always getting my heart broken every single time I went to one. In fact, I have tears in my eyes just typing it. I hate that you're going to have to face one of your triggers... but maybe you can sort of heal with the help of new, better memories? I know that seeing a heartbeat last time has slightly improved my overall view of an ultrasound machine. :hugs:
> 
> This isn't about the loss, my son was diagnosed with spina bifida at my 20 week scan and they asked me to abort. I didn't but the labour was awful - I felt like I was dieing and so was he. I didn't know if he'd live. Then he had brain and spinal surgery before coming home.
> 
> It was genetic and I have a good chance of it happening again. Once I am over that part if the baby is fine, I have to face the birth. I didn't want to go back there at all, I want to use a birth centre, but it turns out I have gd so have no choice.
> 
> I don't even wanna see that ward again - bad enough seeing it on tv!Click to expand...

Aww totally understand this.. When is your 16 week scan?


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Thanks girls
> Sequeena they just told me dr was going to do emegency section and there was nothing else they could do as they're not trained in scanning.
> Thanks Pip, I would love to try and be positive but I can't right now. Feels exactly like a period with the blood coming out. Looks like I'm gonna be the one to ruin our lucky thread.

Have you had any clots? Blood generally on it's on can be fine. xx


----------



## sequeena

Big big hugs :hugs: hope you're not kept waiting for too long and like pippin said sometimes blood is just blood and doesn't mean anything xxx


----------



## Embo78

Eve we're all with you hunny. Our arms are round you.

I'm praying with everything that you're ok. And little noodles.

Please let us know how you get on :hug:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Eve sending you massive hugs, I'll be thinking of you and will say a little prayer. Keep us updated. x


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks everyone.
Just been scanned Noodle is alive but there is a big blood clot there which can cause MC. They are concerned about the amount of blood I'm losing, cervix is closed but dr has gone to discuss it with his senior. It was heartbreaking to see little noodle alive and know this might kill him :(


----------



## Megg33k

Sending positivity to those with scans tomorrow. Mine isn't until Friday, but I'm having similar "it will be fine"/"omg! what if something's wrong" feelings... Its back and forth 100 times a day! Hoping that we'll all get good news! 

Oh, Eve! :hugs: I'm happy to hear that Noodle is alive... but I'm sure you must be terrified, honey! I can't imagine! I hope they can find a harmless resolution... and I so wish you weren't having to go through this! You're in my thoughts, lovely!


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Just been scanned Noodle is alive but there is a big blood clot there which can cause MC. They are concerned about the amount of blood I'm losing, cervix is closed but dr has gone to discuss it with his senior. It was heartbreaking to see little noodle alive and know this might kill him :(

Hold onto the fact he's hanging on in there. I'm keeping everything crossed the clot stops bleeding and it settles. They might put you on bed rest. This little one really is giving you the run around isn't he :hug:


----------



## Embo78

I'm so glad he's alive. I'll be praying for him and you tonight :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> Got home from hospital. STARTED BLEEDING.... back at hospital waiting for dr, it's bright red and pouring out of me, please pray. I'm brokenhearted I'm about to lose noodle.

Noooooooo! I really hope you are ok! Do you really means 'pouring'? :cry:


----------



## reversal

I'm so pleased your little noodle is still alive and I'm hoping he/she is a little fighter and gets through this, I cant imagine what your going through :hugs:

good luck to you ladies who have scans tomorrow I hope you's see nice healthy babies :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> Thanks girls
> Sequeena they just told me dr was going to do emegency section and there was nothing else they could do as they're not trained in scanning.
> Thanks Pip, I would love to try and be positive but I can't right now. Feels exactly like a period with the blood coming out. Looks like I'm gonna be the one to ruin our lucky thread.

A section with no scan?!?!?!?!?!? Am i the only one that thinks that is crazy - are you bleeding that much? So sorry:(


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> Aww totally understand this.. When is your 16 week scan?


28th


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Just been scanned Noodle is alive but there is a big blood clot there which can cause MC. They are concerned about the amount of blood I'm losing, cervix is closed but dr has gone to discuss it with his senior. It was heartbreaking to see little noodle alive and know this might kill him :(

oh thank god s/he is still alive! I am thinking about you waiting for your update.


----------



## sequeena

Oh hun so glad that noodle is still fighting, so sorry to hear about the clot :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks everyone.
Just been scanned Noodle is alive but there is a big blood clot there which can cause MC. They are concerned about the amount of blood I'm losing, cervix is closed but dr has gone to discuss it with his senior. It was heartbreaking to see little noodle alive and know this might kill him :(


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Just been scanned Noodle is alive but there is a big blood clot there which can cause MC. They are concerned about the amount of blood I'm losing, cervix is closed but dr has gone to discuss it with his senior. It was heartbreaking to see little noodle alive and know this might kill him :(

you already posted that - hope you are ok:hugs:


----------



## heva510

Aairise i'm praying for u and noodle hope everything goes ok love heather x x


----------



## Pippin

Emmea12uk said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Aww totally understand this.. When is your 16 week scan?
> 
> 
> 28thClick to expand...

:dohh: I'd already put it on the front page, what a wally I am. Will be thinking of you, not long now. Is this the one where they can tell if there is anything wrong?


----------



## heyyady

Eve- Hearts, Hugs, Prayers and Positive thoughts are all yours today <3

Emma- I'm not sure where you live and what the practices are, but do you have any Doolas there? It sounds like it might be beneficial to you and your mental well being to have someone like that with you through this process.

Also- can someone please explain to me what you mean by a section? To me that means a cesarean...


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea12uk said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> Just been scanned Noodle is alive but there is a big blood clot there which can cause MC. They are concerned about the amount of blood I'm losing, cervix is closed but dr has gone to discuss it with his senior. It was heartbreaking to see little noodle alive and know this might kill him :(
> 
> you already posted that - hope you are ok:hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry emmea, its the phone reception in here it screws with posting sometimes. Hope you're feeling better today x


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks for all the lovely msgs. Emmea I should have typed better, the dr was giving someone else a section that's why they couldn't see me. Yea really pouring, it lessens if I don't move but they even struggled to see my cervix as there was so much blood. 

I cannot tell you how much your support means to me. The clot is the size of a cherry tomato and with the baby only being lemon-sized that's pretty big. They're keeping me in (same ward I left this afternoon) and rescanning me tomorrow morning. They don't know what's going to happen they said it could go either way eith the clot could settle or I'll mc and there's nothing they can do... I'm petrified


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Aww totally understand this.. When is your 16 week scan?
> 
> 
> 28thClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh: I'd already put it on the front page, what a wally I am. Will be thinking of you, not long now. Is this the one where they can tell if there is anything wrong?Click to expand...

Yes- hopefully!


----------



## sequeena

Oh hun I can't believe there's nothing they can do it's so unfair :cry: Rest as much as you can though I know you'll probably not get a wink of sleep. I'm praying that the clot will settle and noodle will be just fine. You've been through so much :( :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

heyyady said:


> Eve- Hearts, Hugs, Prayers and Positive thoughts are all yours today <3
> 
> Emma- I'm not sure where you live and what the practices are, but do you have any Doolas there? It sounds like it might be beneficial to you and your mental well being to have someone like that with you through this process.
> 
> Also- can someone please explain to me what you mean by a section? To me that means a cesarean...

I was thinking the same thing. I might start to explore.

A section means cesarean to me too


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> Thanks for all the lovely msgs. Emmea I should have typed better, the dr was giving someone else a section that's why they couldn't see me. Yea really pouring, it lessens if I don't move but they even struggled to see my cervix as there was so much blood.
> 
> I cannot tell you how much your support means to me. The clot is the size of a cherry tomato and with the baby only being lemon-sized that's pretty big. They're keeping me in (same ward I left this afternoon) and rescanning me tomorrow morning. They don't know what's going to happen they said it could go either way eith the clot could settle or I'll mc and there's nothing they can do... I'm petrified

Awwww :hugs: I hope by some miracle you get some sleep tonight and things turn out ok in the morning. I will check in as soon ad I am up! Xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! Someone else was having a c-section! That's so reassuring... I was terrified for a second!

I hope they see the clot settle and it leaves Noodle alone to grow!!! :hugs: I'm so sorry you're going through this. You deserve a big break, honey! Thinking of you and Noodle!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Eve - hope everything is ok today.... i have also written on your other thread, can't believe this is happening....hugs to you. xx

As for me, i have not slept all night..... Its 6:55am here and i have been fully wake since 3am so could not stay in bed any longer, i don't know if i'm scared or what's going on....1:30pm cannot come fast enough for us!

Thank you everyone for all your support. x


----------



## Pippin

Thinking of you Eve :hug: hope the bleeding has stopped over night. xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls. Still bleeding, the nurses are monitoring it. It's very period like that if I lie down and don't move it's relatively light then as soon as I stand it gloops out. The brightness of it is so scary bit this morning I'm feeling totally numb, like I dont even have the strength to cry. I kept praying last night and singing in my head:

Que Sera, Sera,
Whatever will be, will be
The future's not ours, to see
Que Sera, Sera
What will be, will be.

I just wish I could feel an ounce of hope but I just feel so much like it's all over :(

Caroline thinking of you and anyone else with scans and appt today
X


----------



## Barbiebaby

Eve don't give up hope, I'm praying that noodle will be ok and that the bleeding will be over soon, you've been through so much. Big hugs. x 

Good luck to those with scans today. 

Little griffin I had a terrible nights sleep before my scan but I cannot tell you how well I slept that night! x


----------



## heyyady

Eve- as long as there is even a sliver of hope- hold on to it!
All my thoughts are still with ya, girly- hang in there!


----------



## Aaisrie

Caroline this is just for you to cheer you up, it's from yesterday but check out the USED bedpan in the background!
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/7d45e71f.jpg


----------



## reversal

Aaisrie said:


> Thanks girls. Still bleeding, the nurses are monitoring it. It's very period like that if I lie down and don't move it's relatively light then as soon as I stand it gloops out. The brightness of it is so scary bit this morning I'm feeling totally numb, like I dont even have the strength to cry. I kept praying last night and singing in my head:
> 
> Que Sera, Sera,
> Whatever will be, will be
> The future's not ours, to see
> Que Sera, Sera
> What will be, will be.
> 
> I just wish I could feel an ounce of hope but I just feel so much like it's all over :(
> 
> Caroline thinking of you and anyone else with scans and appt today
> X

I'm praying everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Aaisrie said:


> Caroline this is just for you to cheer you up, it's from yesterday but check out the USED bedpan in the background!
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/7d45e71f.jpg




Ewwwwwwwww!

Eve - you are amazing! xx
:flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

I feel dejected, exhausted and on the verge of ceasing to exist ATM. Glad you enjoyed the picture x

I really cannot put into words how much everyones support means to me. Even though I have no hope it's nice to know you're all hoping for me. I couldn't have got through the past few hours (or weeks with HG!) Without you all. I wish I could show you all how much you have touched my life, how important you all are To me and how you all deserve the best life can offer. You are all amazing people and I love you dearly
X


----------



## Embo78

Now Eve, you're talking without hope. That's not like you. I can understand because bleeding like you are in pregnancy had got to be the scariest feeling ever. But this happens all the time and everything turns out just fine. I've read lots on here where that's happened.
Your noodles is a FIGHTER he's proved that time and time again. 
We all have hope cos we really believe he's going to be ok. And until you feel the same, we'll do it for you!

You're an amazing woman who's been thru more than most 50 yr olds!! Yet you're still there for all us guys when we need it most. You're not gonna change the luck of this thread, you're gonna be just fine x x x x x x


----------



## Aaisrie

Em thank you, that's so sweet.

Just saw the dr. Been rescanned, Noodle is still alive and kicking, they still don't know what way it's gonna go and said it could go either way but with Noodle still having a heartbeat they're airing on the positive side. Being kept in to monitor the bleeding. The dr said they can't diagnose placenta previa as it's far too early but that's a possibility for what's causing the blood which is sitting right behind my placenta. The placenta is... Either really close or covering my cervix - not sure which!

Thanks for all the prayers, keep praying please!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aw eve - sorry you are going through this. I am so pleased baby is still holding on. I don't know anything about placenta previa.

Still keeping it all crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

I don't know much either emmea, just that it means it's Covering your cervix either partly or fully and can cause bleeding throughout. They can't diagnose it this early because as the uterus grows the placenta can move up with it. That's all I know!!!


----------



## Pippin

Aww Eve, hold on there hon and try to see the hopeful side. The placenta does move up 90% of the time so if we can keep noodle in until that happens I reackon you have a good chance hon. My friends girlfriend had a low lying placenta and it moved up no problem. Just plenty of rest and relaxation. Have they mentioned bed rest at all?


----------



## Megg33k

I like that they're leaning toward a positive outcome. I wish I could just wave a magic wand and make all the bad disappear for you, honey! It so unfair that you're dealing with this on top of the HG that you've already been dealing with. But, Noodle is obviously a fighter and is determined to stay put. I'll hold on to hope for you no matter what... even if you can't possibly! Just focus on what you're doing right now, because getting through this is the most important part!


----------



## Aaisrie

Being rescanned this afternoon probably as I've started cramping.... You know like those period pains that come in waves...

Also I'm really sorry I've taken over the thread with my issues x


----------



## Aaisrie

Being rescanned this afternoon probably as I've started cramping.... You know like those period pains that come in waves...

Also I'm really sorry I've taken over the thread with my issues x


----------



## Megg33k

Don't apologize! I'm checking this thread constantly hoping for good news from you! Please, keep posting! I think we'd all do the same thing in the same situation! :hugs:


----------



## heva510

:hugs: pls keep us updated x x hope urboth ok x


----------



## Pippin

Awww Eve hoe scary!! When you say waves are you talking like contractions? xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

awwww nooo! Really really worried about you xxxx


----------



## sequeena

Takeover the thread as much as you like, we just want to know that you and noodle are ok :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Eve you are certainly not taking over the thread. I've been out all day and the only reason I've cOme on here is to check for updates from you.
Hope you're ok chicken :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Girls I swear I love you all to bits. Still haven't seen dr, been resting and cramps have eased slightly but still there. Bleeding has eased too. Women opposite me has been boking for hrs and it's totally grossing me out....


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi everyone......

Its been a very long day today seeing all the doctors and consultants etc but Baby Griff is healthy, wriggling about, waving arms and legs and flipping over! The scan was amazing!!!! We have just got home and i'm so tired so may have to put the scan pic on tomorrow. 
We have been put forward to 12 weeks and 6 days so our due date is 29th July 2011!!!!
This means i am 2nd tri tomorrow!!!!!!!

Thank you for all your support..... it means a lot!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Eve - hope you and noodle are doing ok...... keeping you in our prayers. xx


----------



## sequeena

Caroline wow! Can't believe you got put forward 2 weeks, congrats!


----------



## Embo78

So happy for you Caroline :yipee: :yipee:
Wow you've been put forward 2 whole weeks. That's mahoosive!!! Hope I am at my 12 week scan!! Id be back on track with my dates then !!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Ah thats great news little griffin! So pleased! If your due date is now 28th July doesn't that make you 12+6? I'm due 28th July and 13 weeks today. x 

Eve still thinking of you chick. x


----------



## LittleGriffin

sequeena said:


> Caroline wow! Can't believe you got put forward 2 weeks, congrats!



OOOPS! I'm an idiot..... i mean 12 weeks and 6 days!!!!!! :blush:


----------



## sequeena

LittleGriffin said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Caroline wow! Can't believe you got put forward 2 weeks, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> OOOPS! I'm an idiot..... i mean 12 weeks and 6 days!!!!!! :blush:Click to expand...

Awww but still a whole week is great! X


----------



## Barbiebaby

It's still brilliant news! One day apart on our due dates!! I suppose that makes me 2nd tri now??!!


----------



## Embo78

Not an idiot!! That's just pregnancy brain for you :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

That's fantastic Caroline, so pleased for you!!!! X

Still waiting for my scan


----------



## dimplesmagee

Eve...you've been through so much this pregnancy! Thinking of you...I know that feeling of the unknown and it sucks! 

As for me...went in for my scan to check on baby. Baby didn't have a heartbeat, and we lost our 2nd child within 3 months. I think I am too sick for there to be much emotions there right now. Lots of tears, but I feel so crappy. The Dr. said that she can't do the D&C until Wednesday b/c I cannot have surgery when I'm this sick. So, the small blessing...I am on antibiotics, can take ibruprofen for my aches and pains, and cold medicine. I have not had any relief yet today, and this morning I woke up with cramps, so part of me wonders if I might pass the baby on my own. 
I am thinking I am going to wait a good amount of time before we try again. Maybe I will go back to Haiti (did that last year), or go to wine weekend with my friends and enjoy a few glasses. I also can look fwd. to playing softball in the summer. I need stuff to help me look ahead, so that I don't get stuck with yesterday.


----------



## Megg33k

OMG, honey! :cry: I'm sooooooooo sorry! :hugs: I'm just gutted for you... I don't know what to say! This is incredibly unfair!


----------



## heyyady

Eve- still pulling for you, and I am heartened to hear your baby is still doing so well!

Dimples- My heart hurts for you :sad2:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Dimples I am so so sorry. I am thinking of you and I hope when you find the strength and the time is right everything goes really well for you. :hug:


----------



## sequeena

Dimples I am sorry :cry:


----------



## Embo78

:hugs: dimples :hugs:


----------



## LittleGriffin

I'm so very sorry Dimples...... thinking of you. xx


----------



## LittleGriffin

Barbiebaby said:


> It's still brilliant news! One day apart on our due dates!! I suppose that makes me 2nd tri now??!!


YEP!!!!!! 2ND Tri all the way baby!!!! :baby:


----------



## Emmea12uk

That is great Caroline! A whole week! Look forward to the pic!


----------



## Emmea12uk

dimplesmagee said:


> Eve...you've been through so much this pregnancy! Thinking of you...I know that feeling of the unknown and it sucks!
> 
> As for me...went in for my scan to check on baby. Baby didn't have a heartbeat, and we lost our 2nd child within 3 months. I think I am too sick for there to be much emotions there right now. Lots of tears, but I feel so crappy. The Dr. said that she can't do the D&C until Wednesday b/c I cannot have surgery when I'm this sick. So, the small blessing...I am on antibiotics, can take ibruprofen for my aches and pains, and cold medicine. I have not had any relief yet today, and this morning I woke up with cramps, so part of me wonders if I might pass the baby on my own.
> I am thinking I am going to wait a good amount of time before we try again. Maybe I will go back to Haiti (did that last year), or go to wine weekend with my friends and enjoy a few glasses. I also can look fwd. to playing softball in the summer. I need stuff to help me look ahead, so that I don't get stuck with yesterday.

I am so sorry:( I hope you hold out until your D&c if that is what you want. 

It is good you are already seeing past this in to your immediate future. :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Eve!!! Where are you?!?


----------



## Embo78

Lost my bean. Had scan this am. Baby died at 7 weeks exactly like last time. Really don't know how I'm going to get thru this again.


----------



## Aaisrie

Dimples and embo omg girls my heart is breaking for you both. I'm so sorry you are having to go through it and I pray God lifts you both and gives you peace. Neither of you deserve this. My inbox is open if either of you need to talk x

AFM I'm getting home today. I've been scanned again and Noodle is still okay. Dr even confirmed that it looks like there's a wee willy winky but obviously she can't risk her job by saying it officially. Got some nice scan pics but I'll wait to post them out of respect for dimples and em.


----------



## LittleGriffin

Embo...... i'm so very sorry..... keeping you in my prayers. x


----------



## LittleGriffin

> AFM I'm getting home today. I've been scanned again and Noodle is still okay. Dr even confirmed that it looks like there's a wee willy winky but obviously she can't risk her job by saying it officially. Got some nice scan pics but I'll wait to post them out of respect for dimples and em.


OMG! Imagine if it was a willy!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Aaisrie

Caroline we checked and triple checked so I'm 90% sure I'm team blue!! It's like a text book 3 dots and looks nothing like saraya!!!


----------



## Megg33k

OMG, Em! :cry: I'm soooooooo sorry, honey! I wish I had the words to help you through this. But, I know there's nothing I can say or do. 

Em and Dimples are both heavy on my heart right now! Thinking of you both and sending healing thoughts! :hugs:

Congrats on going home and on tentative Team Blue, Eve!

Oh, and happy 13 weeks, Griff!


----------



## heva510

Em and dimples I'm so sorry :hugs: x x


----------



## sequeena

Embo no, I am so sorry :cry:

Eve I'm glad everything is ok and that noodle is a bouncy little boy, do you have any names? :hugs:


----------



## reversal

em and dimples i'm so so sorry cant imagine what you's are going through :hugs::hugs:
eve i'm pleased your getting home today and woohoo for tem blue :kiss:
hope all you other ladies are well :kiss:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Embo I'm so so sorry this has had to happen to you both again, my thoughts are with you. :hugs:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Eve! Possibly team blue then..... Got a feeling I may have another boy, I don't mind at all my son is a complete joy and I love doing tomboy things with him. x


----------



## Aaisrie

Yup the name I totally love is Atticus :) haven't decided on middle names yet but so excited!!


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> Yup the name I totally love is Atticus :) haven't decided on middle names yet but so excited!!

Gooooo Atticus!! Who knows, in 7 weeks I may be joining you on team blue with Thomas Emlyn :dance:


----------



## Pippin

*Embo78 and dimplesmagee* I am so sorry this has happened again, I'm gobsmacked to say the least. :cry: I'm so sad and upset I don't know what to say :hug:. My heart goes out to you both, I'm sending virtual hugs and support and hope you have friends and family around you to give you the real stuff. I really hope you can strong enough to see this through and try again. We are all with you and sending all our love. Life can be so hard and trying it's simply not fair. 

:hugs: :friends: :cry:


----------



## Aaisrie

Exciting sequeena :) Thomas is one of our possible middle names as it's a family name on both sides :)


----------



## Megg33k

Reporting in after my scan! All is well! The heart rate was 182! S/he is so much bigger than before! :cloud9:

Pics (spoiler because sometimes the last thing you want to see is an U/S pic):

Spoiler
Full pic with heartbeat along the bottom:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5209/5376134756_f42b05cfee_z.jpg

Cropped pic:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5285/5375534943_3c5f008f5b.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

Awesome Meg, really happy for you!!

AFM - I'm hovering over my sick bowl because my piles are so inflamed the pain is making me heave... It's unbearable :(


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> Awesome Meg, really happy for you!!
> 
> AFM - I'm hovering over my sick bowl because my piles are so inflamed the pain is making me heave... It's unbearable :(

Oh Eve how horrible :(


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh em:( I am so sorry:( :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Gorgeous bean Meg!

Yay eve! Glad you are coming home! Did they decide it was partial placenta prevaier?


----------



## heyyady

Eve- so glad you're going home! Try a sitz bath for the other issue ...

Megg- sounds like a little girl's heart rate to me! 

Embo- I am so sad for you, I just burst into tears when I read that- we have all been there- isn't that the point of this thread? - we are all here for you and Dimples if you need to talk/yell/vent/scream/cry. We get it. :hug:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Sequeena I love the name Thomas, that is one of our possibles! 

Megg gorgeous pics, so pleased everything is ok. x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Thomas is a great name;)

We are maybe going with Samuel or James for a boy or Jessica, isobel or imogien for a girl. I have girl vibes though! I hope they tell me next week.


----------



## Barbiebaby

Emmea when is your scan? Is it the 28th?


----------



## Megg33k

Echoing what heyyady said... We all know that pain and are here if you need us! :hugs:

Yes, hun... Supposedly a pink heart rate... Let's see if it holds true! Is it wrong to say my fingers are crossed? I'd happily take either, but always dreamed of a little girl!


----------



## heyyady

Emma- I love Samuel <3

we're most likely naming the girls Rochelle and Charlotte :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea12uk said:


> Gorgeous bean Meg!
> 
> Yay eve! Glad you are coming home! Did they decide it was partial placenta prevaier?

Well my cervix is totally covered but they won't diagnose it this early in pregnancy because as the uterus grows it can pull it up and out of the way but they will keep their eye on it. The bleeding continues but it doesnt freak me out as much now having seen Atticus bouncing around through the last few days it's easing my mind.

I've used a suppository and cream and witch hazel and taken paracetamol and then managed a teeny bit of a rabbit dropping poo which helped. Gonna get in and have another bath! Especially as while in hospital my oil has run out and it's FREEZING here and the cheapest oil is £263 for 500ltr which I couldn't afford if I owned a money tree!!!

Spoiler for scan pics:

Spoiler
Atticus showing off his man bits, the 2 lines are where his legs were but he moved them and the big arrow is pointing to his "hung like a donkey" winky!https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/b5773036.jpg
Here's Atticus sucking his thumb
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/8596acf3.jpg


----------



## BiggerGriffin

https://gallery.me.com/jimmy.griffin#100050/IMG_0564


----------



## dimplesmagee

Thank you all for the support! That means a lot. We had so many people praying for us for a healthy baby, that this time especially seems to really test my faith. But yet, I find comfort in His presence and though I do not understand why this is happening to me a 2nd time, it is another reminder of all the people in my life who love and care for me and for that I am greatful. Your support means a lot. I showed my husband some of your comments tonight. 

I was holding my little guy tonight (he will be 17 months next week!), I was giving him big hugs, w/ big tears rolling down my cheeks. I am starting to wonder if he is my miracle child. I am truly blessed to have him in my life. My husband is also very supportive, and he tries to stay strong for me which is sweet.

Eve-glad you are home now!!! I hope things go well for you from here on out...stay out of the hospital will ya! :)


----------



## Barbiebaby

BiggerGriffin said:


> https://gallery.me.com/jimmy.griffin#100050/IMG_0564

Cute pics!


----------



## sequeena

Dimples you are so strong :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

heyyady said:


> Emma- I love Samuel <3
> 
> we're most likely naming the girls Rochelle and Charlotte :)

I agree :winkwink: fab name Eammea :thumbup:


----------



## Pippin

BiggerGriffin said:


> https://gallery.me.com/jimmy.griffin#100050/IMG_0564

:hi: bigger Griffin I'm guessing this is husband of littlegriffin, welcome to our little group. Great pictures.


----------



## Pippin

dimplesmagee said:


> Thank you all for the support! That means a lot. We had so many people praying for us for a healthy baby, that this time especially seems to really test my faith. But yet, I find comfort in His presence and though I do not understand why this is happening to me a 2nd time, it is another reminder of all the people in my life who love and care for me and for that I am greatful. Your support means a lot. I showed my husband some of your comments tonight.
> 
> I was holding my little guy tonight (he will be 17 months next week!), I was giving him big hugs, w/ big tears rolling down my cheeks. I am starting to wonder if he is my miracle child. I am truly blessed to have him in my life. My husband is also very supportive, and he tries to stay strong for me which is sweet.
> 
> Eve-glad you are home now!!! I hope things go well for you from here on out...stay out of the hospital will ya! :)

Don't give up you will have a sibling for your little man, horrid luck of the draw does come into play sometimes. Worth chatting with a doctor about what you can do or take to help be the next one. Always here for you hon. Strong lady you are with a fantastic family. Xxxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Barbiebaby said:


> Emmea when is your scan? Is it the 28th?

Yup


----------



## Emmea12uk

Gorgeous scan pics!! I love it when they suck their thumbs!!


----------



## Aaisrie

dimplesmagee said:


> Thank you all for the support! That means a lot. We had so many people praying for us for a healthy baby, that this time especially seems to really test my faith. But yet, I find comfort in His presence and though I do not understand why this is happening to me a 2nd time, it is another reminder of all the people in my life who love and care for me and for that I am greatful. Your support means a lot. I showed my husband some of your comments tonight.
> 
> I was holding my little guy tonight (he will be 17 months next week!), I was giving him big hugs, w/ big tears rolling down my cheeks. I am starting to wonder if he is my miracle child. I am truly blessed to have him in my life. My husband is also very supportive, and he tries to stay strong for me which is sweet.
> 
> Eve-glad you are home now!!! I hope things go well for you from here on out...stay out of the hospital will ya! :)

Wow your faith is so strong it would put me to shame. I know after my losses I cursed God for weeks for letting me suffer continually. But one thing I knew was that God has promised me another child and that he always fulfills promises. He promised Sarah that even though she was old that she would not be barren. If he has promised you another child he will fullfill it, the hard thing is not knowing when.
I pray that you would have peace and that your life would be full of joy, that pain and suffering would be a thing of the past and that you would be blessed. I pray that if God has promised you another child that he will fulfillthat promise in his perfect time but that until then you would feel content and happy. I pray that he eases your grief and drys your tears, that he lifts your heavy heart and fills it with love as you carried one of his precious children for 9.5 weeks. That little baby is sitting in heaven with God, never to feel pain and to rejoice for evermore. I pray God will bless your whole family and help make this tragedy something that will instead bind you and pull you together, bringing you closer to each other. I cannot explain why you have had to go through this but I have to trust in his perfect timing and know that this was not it. We cannot know the reason why, just to trust our faith.
<3


----------



## Pippin

I haven't really updated about me really just replying to you lot lol. Feel a bit weird after all the sad news.

I've moved our gender scan to the 12th Feb so only three weeks to go. I'm so excited. Little persons heart beat has now slowed from 174 to 146 on the doppler this morning but I have to admit I normally time it on the phone as the doppler misses a few beats if it's not strong enough. It was loud this morning though so I'm thinking it's right. Sounded slower. So boy girl who knows. Found a site that has proven it's all rubbish anyway lol as they can have exactly the same heartbeat what ever gender. So I'm afraid science wins every time for me so I'm still thinking this could be a little girly. Just through gut feeling and different symptoms. Still getting a little nausea which with Sam it was totally gone before 11 weeks. Tiredness has improved to the point where I can't fall asleep sometimes and I have to make little stories up in my head to drift off. Honestly anyone would think I was 5! Bed time stories :dohh: Some stretching pains and I got a bit worried about a little bit of plug I saw on my tissue (like tiny amount no blood) but it seems everything is ok since then and no more. Little person is still jumping away in there.

Ohh and I'm a lemon, going up in the world :haha:

Out for dinner today at a friends with the family so that'll be nice, we haven't gone out for ages as a family so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip that's exciting about your gender scan! And I hope you have a great dinner tonight.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Glad everything is going well pip! Your gender scan is at 17 weeks? They won't do them that early here! I bet they won't tell me next week its gender. Good luck ! Have a lovely dinner tonight! Wish I was going out for dinner nom nom

I am still throwing up my breakfasts most days:( really starting to annoy me! I wish it would go away! Got to the stage now where I just drink ice-cold water to trigger it off, then I can eat afterwards!


----------



## Aaisrie

Heh Emmea I don't need to trigger mine although the tablets I'm on now are working wonders! I hope it eases for you soon!


----------



## Emmea12uk

I don't need to either, but instead of eating then throwing it all back up again, if I drink water that comes back too, but after I am sick once, I won't be again. So then I can eat!

I had over a months of vomiting everything I ate or drank so I am thankful for the once a day now, but I want it gone now! 16 weeks nearly! And the 10 weeks before that.


----------



## Aaisrie

You should have seen the dr if it's that bad? They could have gotten you something?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Meh I didn't have the time. My son was in and put of hospital like a yo yo and both my cat and dog had surgery! Lol. Bad month....


----------



## Pippin

Emmea is private hon, they do it from 17 weeks so that's when I'm going :yipee: £90 with dvd and 3d sneak peek (although I think they do this so they can double check as it's clearer). Can't wait.


----------



## Aaisrie

Poor you Emmea, I really feel for you as I know how awful the constant sickness is.

I havent been able to get out of bed, in agony with the piles... was screaming in pain this afternoon..


----------



## dimplesmagee

Pippin-So exciting about your gender scan! 
Emmea-hope you start to feel better soon!
Aaisrie-sorry you are in so much pain! How's the bleeding? 

I started bleeding today. Looks like I might pass this baby on my own. I am nervous about the unexpected.


----------



## Aaisrie

Still bleeding but having been in bed all day it's minimal. Howre you feeling?


----------



## heva510

Pippin said:


> Emmea is private hon, they do it from 17 weeks so that's when I'm going :yipee: £90 with dvd and 3d sneak peek (although I think they do this so they can double check as it's clearer). Can't wait.

we had 3d peek and its amazing but they didn't use it to double check gender x x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> Poor you Emmea, I really feel for you as I know how awful the constant sickness is.
> 
> I havent been able to get out of bed, in agony with the piles... was screaming in pain this afternoon..

Well it is just me and Tom and the dog here and he needs three hourly medical care so I never get to stay in bed. That month or so was hell but thankfully I don't feel sick any more, I just be sick.

Oh piles- I think I have them too - been ignoring it for months but I might have to pluck up the courage to visit the gp;( horrible things!! Embarrassing too.

I hope your huperwhatsit gets better soon and you get some comfort with farmer giles. Lol hehe. Have you seen your gp about them get?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh dimples:( try not to stress about it. I passed my last whilst waiting for a d&c and it was much better in the long run. I felt hardly no pain (no worse than a period) and it kind of just happened whilst I was watching tv. There wasn't too much blood either. I was 9 weeks.

I hope it goes that smoothly for you xx


----------



## sequeena

dimplesmagee said:


> Pippin-So exciting about your gender scan!
> Emmea-hope you start to feel better soon!
> Aaisrie-sorry you are in so much pain! How's the bleeding?
> 
> I started bleeding today. Looks like I might pass this baby on my own. I am nervous about the unexpected.

:hugs:


----------



## Pippin

dimplesmagee said:


> Pippin-So exciting about your gender scan!
> Emmea-hope you start to feel better soon!
> Aaisrie-sorry you are in so much pain! How's the bleeding?
> 
> I started bleeding today. Looks like I might pass this baby on my own. I am nervous about the unexpected.

Aww hon, I do think naturally is the best way sometimes, less the intervention the better I guess. Hope it's not too bad for you. Also it means you can try straight away as your lining will be good (that's if you want to). I had to wait a cycle because the D&C makes it really thin. I've been think of you and Embo lots and lots today. So nice your still posting in here I wish Embo felt strong enough too but it'll take time I think. We will worry about you so knowing how you are is good. xxx


----------



## Pippin

Any of you get what I can only describe as hot stretching pains? I'm getting some weird feeling right now round pelvis area?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Yes me!


----------



## heyyady

@Pippin- My pelvic bone is always on fire- I have what's called Pelvic Girdle Pain or PGP- there's a whole support thread here on BnB with tons of good advice on how to alleviate some of the pain- even if that's not what you have, may be a good thing to check out as it may help anyway 

@Emmea- they don't do "Gender scans" here in California before 18 weeks either- but we buttered up to the gal doing our 16 week and she told us to start buying lots of pink ;)

@Dimples- I chose to go home and pass my last one on my own- checked out of the hospital and it just took a couple days- lots of tea and a hot water bottle to stay relaxed- I even had a shot of JD one night when the cramping got bad, then passed everything the next morning. It was more comforting to me to be home with my hubby and my older kids than a sterile hospital. Good luck, Love


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Emmea and heyyady, I thought I was going mad. It's eased a bit now but I'm going to keep an eye on it and check out that thread. When they say every pregnancy is different they blooming well mean it don't they.


----------



## sequeena

Yes pippin I'm getting this lately, thought it was a bit odd considering my stretching pains have now moved up a bit... glad I'm not alone!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Thanks Emmea and heyyady...I don't like to anticipate pain, and not knowing if it will be like emmea or like heyyady and waiting for it to happen has been somewhat nerve-racking. My husband and I stayed home today b/c the Dr. told us to stay close to home in case I started to pass the baby and had trouble..in which case I would have to go to the ER. Of course, nothing changed today and I haven't passed the baby yet, so here I wait. 
Pippin-I am not sure my OH and I will be ready to try anytime soon. Though we haven't discussed it either. I am going to allow my body to fully heal this time, as well as my heart. Then try again.
Ah...you guys are great.


----------



## Pippin

:hug: dimplesmagee :hug:


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh dimples we are all here for you. I'm so glad you have stayed in our little group and let us support you

AFM my bum is still agony, been downing paracetamol as ts that bad :( it's a bit better this morning as it was but I can feel the pain buildin again. I feel like I've been in labour for 3 days with my bum right at that point where the head crowns...


----------



## Emmea12uk

:hugs: dimples. I'd like to say I knew when it was going to happen, but I didn't. I was even on the phone chatting away oblivious when it felt it drop out. It was that painless.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh aaisrie, that sounds bloomin awful!! Is the doc helping?


----------



## BiggerGriffin

Pippin said:


> BiggerGriffin said:
> 
> 
> https://gallery.me.com/jimmy.griffin#100050/IMG_0564
> 
> :hi: bigger Griffin I'm guessing this is husband of littlegriffin, welcome to our little group. Great pictures.Click to expand...

Thanks! It's always good to log on and find out what Caroline's been writing about me! :winkwink:

I try to catch up with everyones story every couple of days...it's a great little group full of superb support for each other.

Keep strong and healthy ladies!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Girls just to let you all know Sassy hasn't been able to post on BnB she can read but cant post from her phone!!! She's thinkin of you Em and Dimples x


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: to those of you having a hard time... I'm reading, I just don't know what to say sometimes. I'm thinking of you all though! I sometimes feel a bit guilty for having things easy right now... and I definitely don't take it for granted! No way! I worry every day that I'll end up having something major happen... And, I really hope that I never, ever do. But, I do feel for you girls! I swear! I'm here if you need to chat, vent, cry, scream, or anything else! :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea12uk said:


> Oh aaisrie, that sounds bloomin awful!! Is the doc helping?

You mean with the bum pain?? I didn't speak to the dr since I left hospital, plus if anyone went near my bum to examine it I'd hit the roof. It's feeling a bit better today but maybe thats because I didn't have BM so I'm worried about the pain that'll bring!


----------



## heyyady

Aaisire- have you tried any treatments at home? Both of these are perfectly safe while pregnant. Another thing I hear over and over again is ICE 

Chamomile hemorrhoid remedies
Method

Ointment
Apply chamomile ointment directly to the hemorrhoids as often as needed for relief of symptoms
Tea
Pour a cup of not-quite-boiling water over chamomile tea bags. Steep for three to five minutes, then cool in the refrigerator or freezer (do not allow to freeze). Apply to hemorrhoids for as long as desired. 

Witch Hazel Compress or Cream

This drug store staple is made from the leaves and bark of a plant called Hamamelis virginiana. It is not be taken internally but is instead applied topically to the anal area in the form of witch hazel distilled liquid, ointment, or medicated pads.

Witch hazel is thought to decrease the bleeding of hemorrhoids by acting as an astringent. It may also relieve pain, itching and swelling associated with hemorrhoids.


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Girls just to let you all know Sassy hasn't been able to post on BnB she can read but cant post from her phone!!! She's thinkin of you Em and Dimples x

Thanks Aaisrie and :hi: Sassy. 

Always thinking of Embo and Dimples :hugs:


----------



## Lawa

Hiya ladis can I join in. I am 13 +2 with 7 previous losses x


----------



## Aaisrie

heyyady said:


> Aaisire- have you tried any treatments at home? Both of these are perfectly safe while pregnant. Another thing I hear over and over again is ICE
> 
> Chamomile hemorrhoid remedies
> Method
> 
> Ointment
> Apply chamomile ointment directly to the hemorrhoids as often as needed for relief of symptoms
> Tea
> Pour a cup of not-quite-boiling water over chamomile tea bags. Steep for three to five minutes, then cool in the refrigerator or freezer (do not allow to freeze). Apply to hemorrhoids for as long as desired.
> 
> Witch Hazel Compress or Cream
> 
> This drug store staple is made from the leaves and bark of a plant called Hamamelis virginiana. It is not be taken internally but is instead applied topically to the anal area in the form of witch hazel distilled liquid, ointment, or medicated pads.
> 
> Witch hazel is thought to decrease the bleeding of hemorrhoids by acting as an astringent. It may also relieve pain, itching and swelling associated with hemorrhoids.

I was doing the witch Hazel because I had some left from when I had saraya but it was only giving me about 30secs of relief and the pain to actually put it there was horrendous. Fortunately today the pain has nearly gone. I
Just worried about the next BM and if it will cause it to flare up the same way.


----------



## Emmea12uk

What about anusol? That is helping me.


----------



## SassyLou

Hi Eve thanks for posting that for me, just a really quick message. I'm being naughty and quickly posting from work (not supposed to). I don't know when I'll get to post again. But I am reading everybodies updates as I can browse on my phone but not post although I can post on Facebook!!! I am thinking about you all, I haven't forgotten you.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Of course, Lawa! :hugs:

I wish I could offer any advice to anyone! :( Thinking of you all though!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Welcome Lawa! Sorry for your previous losses. x


----------



## Lawa

Hey hun I am in a good place at the moment! 

Have to say though is it normal for my tummy to be so sore? I presume it is stretching?


----------



## sequeena

Hi Lawa glad to see you :)

I've been to see a consultant and substance midwife today. Both have agreed I need anti depressants so I've been put back onto sertraline but now it's a 100mg dose. I can go up to 250mg before it starts to get dangerous for baby.

When I have my triple test I need extra blood taken to check my liver. I overdosed back in October and a lot of the tablets I took were paracetamol which can mess your liver up. I had tests whilst in hospital which indicated it was ok at the time but they want to keep an eye on me.

It's a weight off my shoulders, especially since I only have my OH to support me :)


----------



## Lawa

Ohh nice to see you two hunny!


----------



## sequeena

Lawa said:


> Ohh nice to see you two hunny!

It's good to see another face from when I was ttc :lol: how are you feeling?


----------



## Lawa

Erm lol Currently I have a migraine. Going to see my consultant tomorrow so I am going to ask them to look at migraine medication that I can take.

I a feeling ok hun I am in denial that I am pregnant. byt got a sore stomach today like achey so I am thinking it is stretching?


----------



## Pippin

Lawa said:


> Hiya ladis can I join in. I am 13 +2 with 7 previous losses x

:hi: and welcome. Sorry about your loses but congratulations on this one, looking very hopeful for you. When is your due date hon and I'll add you to the front page :hug:


----------



## sequeena

Lawa said:


> Erm lol Currently I have a migraine. Going to see my consultant tomorrow so I am going to ask them to look at migraine medication that I can take.
> 
> I a feeling ok hun I am in denial that I am pregnant. byt got a sore stomach today like achey so I am thinking it is stretching?

Yup, I get that every few weeks, definitely think it's stretching pains x


----------



## Lawa

Hey chick due the 30th of July


----------



## Pippin

Lawa said:


> Hey chick due the 30th of July

Thank you, I shall add you now. x


----------



## Pippin

*LittleGriffin* hon has your due date changed? I think I forgot to update after your scan???? I'm such a forget-me-not sometimes.


----------



## sequeena

Pippin said:


> *LittleGriffin* hon has your due date changed? I think I forgot to update after your scan???? I'm such a forget-me-not sometimes.

She was put forward a week x


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Sequeena I'll go change it :thumbup:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Lawa said:


> Hey hun I am in a good place at the moment!
> 
> Have to say though is it normal for my tummy to be so sore? I presume it is stretching?

Oooo yeah I've been getting that last couple of days too, still no 'bump' as such, hoping it's going to pop soon. x


----------



## heva510

Hi all how is everyone x not posted for a while as been feeling pretty down :( having trou le with my eldest son as we and feeling like worst mum ever :( x


----------



## sequeena

The sertraline is making me sick, I can't keep anything down and I get clammy/dizzy :cry:


----------



## heva510

Hi sequeena pointless but just realised there are now two baby birchall's due in thread :) x


----------



## Pippin

heva510 said:


> Hi sequeena pointless but just realised there are now two baby burchall's due in thread :) x

Huh?? Don't get this explain for my tiny brain :haha:

Sorry you feel down honey I wish there was something we could do. Is your partner still not with you? :hug:


----------



## heva510

Pippin said:


> heva510 said:
> 
> 
> Hi sequeena pointless but just realised there are now two baby burchall's due in thread :) x
> 
> Huh?? Don't get this explain for my tiny brain :haha:
> 
> Sorry you feel down honey I wish there was something we could do. Is your partner still not with you? :hug:Click to expand...

On sequeenas ticker it's baby Birchall mineis baby Birchall as well :) bit of sore point with baby's dad ATM and if I'm honest I think I'm suffering with depression. X


----------



## sequeena

Lots of dark blood in my sick :cry: come on primecare!!! Just rang again and they said I'm next... ugh :( yes my partner is here he's working days tomorrow, thank god. Got my best mate on standby if I have to go to the hospital.


----------



## Pippin

Ahhh I see Heva. Makes sence now. I'm sorry to hear babies Dad is still causing you grief. Have you spoken to a doctor re depression. Maybe he can suggest a few ways to help you feel better. Sorry it's all a bit hard love :hug:

Sequeena hon hope you are ok, guessing prime care is the same as our nhs direct but the Welsh version. If your puking blood they may want you in for obs. Hope it's nothing to stressful hon. :hug: for you too :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Back from primecare, doctor says it could be a possible allergic reaction ... but I've been on these tablets before so I would have reacted then? The other reason could be that I was prescribed too much and my body couldn't cope. This sounds more plausible. All the primecare people I spoke to tonight said I should have been started on 50mg.

I think the substance midwife needs to give me some answers. I'm lucky it didn't send me into a panic attack (reminded me of my overdose).

PS we have NHS Direct too xx primecare is an out of hours emergency doctor service x


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi everyone! Not been on here since friday and there is soooooooooooo much to catch up on!!!

Hi Lawa - Glad to see you here and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!
Squeena - Sorry to hear about your depression..... hopefully the tablets will help.... and us of course!
Eve - Hope your feeling better after the bleeding - has it stopped now? And how about them piles???? I hope i don't get them but i am VERY constipated at the min!!!!
Pippin -Our new due date is July 29th!!! Yippee!!!!!
Heva - sorry to hear about your OH and DS problems..... we are all here for you!

Megg, Barbiebaby, Emmea, Sassy, Reversal, Heyyady and everyone else that i can't remember.... (sorry, i tried to scroll back and then had to start this post all over again!!!!!) i hope your all doing well.

PHEW!!!!!

Well, as for me, i am feeling quite pants at the min. I have got a hacking cough (one of them horrid ones with phlegm!) stuffy and runny nose as well as the usual nausea and headache and i am exhausted!!!! It seems like the sickness is getting worse not better the further on i get..... on Thursday i threw up in the Jobcentre and on Sunday i threw up at my niece's 3rd birthday party and it was so violent i have hurt my ribs, jaw and took the skin off the back of my throat!!!!

When i went for the scan i had to see the consultant for my Thyroid Disorder and they have upped my Thyroxine to 125mcg per day from 100mcg per day as the baby is nicking mine!!!! I will be monitored every 4 weeks to make sure everything is ok medication wise ...... my next appointment is february 17th. I also have a Midwife appointment on February 9th where i am hoping she will hear the baby's heartbeat for the first time!

Right, i think thats more than enough for now!! ;-)
xx

Embo and Dimples - I hope your keeping strong..... i am thinking of you.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sorry you feel down heva:( :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh poor you littlegriffin!! You sound truely awful! I really hope you start to feel better soon xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Just noticed - I am 16 weeks!!! Yay

But boo - because my scan is on Friday:( I don't wanna go;(


----------



## Aaisrie

Heva hope the Dr can do something for you.

Emmea Ive my next scan on friday too and Im shiiting bricks... We shall stand together in worry and fear <3

Caroline still bleeding but its gone brown now. Don't think it was piles. Sassy suggested Levator Ani and when I phoned the Dr at lunchtime after a flare up [after some extremely severe constipation] she said muscle spasm which I think is the same as levator ani... So in a lot of pain, have the water heater on to have a bath in the hope itll relax the muscle and been massaging it which seems to be helping. The dr is putting me on laxative for as long as im on the zofran [because i was constipated before i went on those and thats a side effect so basically im pooing painful gravel now] and shes giving me a cream to ease the spasms


----------



## Emmea12uk

Awwww I hope it goes well eve. I am so scared:( 

Going to the docs about my "feeling like I shitting bricks" today - at last. Seriously hope they don't want to examine me!! I am not sure I can bare that lol.


----------



## Lawa

Well ladies had my first consultants appointment today bit boring really! 

Got loads of appointments booked in just heard LO heart beat at 160 BPM! I am 13+3 today woop go me!


----------



## reversal

Emmea12uk said:


> Awwww I hope it goes well eve. I am so scared:(
> 
> Going to the docs about my "feeling like I shitting bricks" today - at last. Seriously hope they don't want to examine me!! I am not sure I can bare that lol.

I hope you's both get great news at your scan and see healthy little baby x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Lawa said:


> Well ladies had my first consultants appointment today bit boring really!
> 
> Got loads of appointments booked in just heard LO heart beat at 160 BPM! I am 13+3 today woop go me!

A boring one has to be a good one surely?! I will be booking all my appointments next week:( 

Yay for heartbeat. I haven't heard ours yet!


----------



## heyyady

We've had ultrasounds every two weeks for the last 4 months and have only gotten to actually hear them once, when I was in the ER with a migraine. I find myself craving that little thumping noise!

We go great news yesterday- got the second half of our genetic screening back for everything, and it's all good! we're on the low end of the risk factor, but you know how it it, I've been worrying like mad...

@Emma- even if you're not looking forward to your scan on Friday- I am! lol Can't wait to hear all about your beautiful little one- everything will be just fine, I know it! :)

@Eve- Glad you're finally getting some relief!

It's WAY too early on my side of the world, but thanks to my little hunger machines I am up to have a bowl of cereal to stop the growling so I can get back to sleep- just thought I'd peek in to see what you ladies are up too ;)


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea12uk said:


> Awwww I hope it goes well eve. I am so scared:(
> 
> Going to the docs about my "feeling like I shitting bricks" today - at last. Seriously hope they don't want to examine me!! I am not sure I can bare that lol.

Emmea I had to ring the dr in agony because of the pebbles im shitting so I'm feeling your pain!! I really hope you get something. Ive been given some laxative drink?

X


----------



## Barbiebaby

Aaisrie said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> Awwww I hope it goes well eve. I am so scared:(
> 
> Going to the docs about my "feeling like I shitting bricks" today - at last. Seriously hope they don't want to examine me!! I am not sure I can bare that lol.
> 
> Emmea I had to ring the dr in agony because of the pebbles im shitting so I'm feeling your pain!! I really hope you get something. Ive been given some laxative drink?
> 
> XClick to expand...

I'd give anything for pebbles....... I feel like I've got a tennis ball hanging out my ar*e!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Roflmao - I love the subtlety! Doc gave me the same cream I have been using:/ I guess they are just stubborn! 

I am trying to be a bit positive about my glucose tolerance test on Friday - I am eating loads of cadbury's cream eggs in case I am on a sugar ban! If I am diabetic though I think despite having to give birth in hospital, at least I will be forcing myself to be healthy. I looked great after Tom!


----------



## sequeena

Oh girls it's not been fun :(

When I got home from primecare I ate some bland food and we went to bed. I started being sick again and the blood was bright red. We had to ring an ambulance who took us through to Morriston A&E.

They didn't bother trying to take blood of the crook of my elbow, there's never a good vein there. They tried to take it from my forearm but it still wasn't working so they got the catheter out and put it in my hand. My right hand would give them nothing, but thank god my left hand did. Catheters really fucking hurt.

I got put onto a drip to hydrate me and a B vitamin drip to help with the sickness. I also had zofran and something beginning with r put into the catheter.

They transferred us to Singleton hospital because they didn't have beds. Singleton only had one bed left and I took it. Wish I hadn't really.

Not one person looked at my maternity notes and kept asking if I had a water infection - if you read my notes you would see that I have a minor water infection!!!

I went to the loo (along with my new friend, the drip) and accidentally dropped it so instead of the drip flowing into my hand the blood flowed out of my hand and up the tube. The nurses said it was fine, that it would right itself but it didn't. After a while the blood clotted and the drip couldn't get through. I kept asking for something to be done but nothing did get done. When they took the catheter out when I was discharged the needly was extremely bloody (thick crusted) and it was bent at the end. No wonder it hurt so much :cry:

The doctor wanted to do an endoscopy (sp?) to make sure I didn't have any ulcers or the like in my stomach... I didn't need one in the end as I had stopped being sick (they did at least top up the anti sickness stuff and gave me maxoillion or something too) but they didn't tell me until they decided not to give me one that it carried the risk of miscarriage :dohh:

They tried listening for baby's heartbeat with a stethoscope but did say I was probably too early... I was promised a doppler, did I get it? Of course not.

I managed 2 hours sleep... in total I was at the hospital for around 16 hours.

I discharged myself in the end. They wanted me to stay in overnight so they can take more bloods in the morning but I'd had enough. I feel so much better and after how I was treated I did not want to be there. I am having my bloods done in my local hospital tomorrow.

Can't believe one tablet did all this. It honestly felt like my overdose all over again


----------



## Barbiebaby

Oh Sequeena I'm really sorry you've had such a bad time. xx


----------



## dimplesmagee

I thought I would send you all a quick update, as I think I am having the longest MC in the world! Saturday I started bleeding, with mild cramping. Nothing to really "write home about." Sunday is when it all started! I was bleeding extremely heavy, in a lot of pain, even fainted twice. Things seemed to slow down for me around 9pm that night. Yesterday (monday), the bleeding was less but I was in SOOO much pain. I felt like I was having early labor contractions every few minutes. I was still loosing clots of blood. I have been in contact with my Dr. this whole time. She hoped this would happen naturally for me, as I know that is what's best. My Hemoglobin was at 9.4 yesterday, so low enough to probably make me feel a bit light headed, but not horrible. My HCG level was at a 14 from 42,000 on Thursday. so Dr. thought I passed the baby on Sunday. Well, she sent me in for a scan today to see where I am at with things.

Come to find out the baby is still in my cervix! It must be stuck and I still am full of a lot of crap that needs to pass. Hence, all my pain!!! She is keeping the D&C for tomorrow morning. I feel a bit of relief now, that tomorrow things will be done with! I do not think my experience has been normal from what I've read. It's been a really LONG week! I have been in too much pain, and too tired to feel anything "emotional," so in that sense, I'm doing as good as can be expected.

Thank you for thinking of me...now you know where things are at with me. 

Lawa, i am so happy to see that you have made it to 13weeks!!! That is really exciting! I hope you have a healthy 7 more months!!!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Sequeena! Geeze, sounds like you have had a long few days too!!! I am glad you are feeling better! 

Aaisrie and Emmea-hope those creams start working for you ladies! Sounds not so pleasant!!! 

Little Griffin-I sure hope you find some relief soon!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh sequeena!!! How awful! I hope you are better now and recovered from your ordeal.


----------



## Emmea12uk

So sorry you are having a rough time dimples. Good luck for your d&c xx


----------



## Pippin

Awww ladies sound like we are all having a time of it one way or another.

Dimples sorry it's drawn out for you, I've heard a lot of women saying they are bleeding but the baby won't pass. My hospital said if I started bleeding they'd want to check it was all gone so I'm glad they kept the appointment for you. Thanks for updating us. I like to know how you are, wish Embo would do the same as I'm worried about her lots and lots.

Sequeena what a nightmare hospital. I think they just don't get it sometimes. It worries me how easy it 'could' be in hospital but they seem to make it the hardest job in the world. I feel really lucky having only been n a few times and them being really good. Hope it's settled for you now.

Emmea hope you're ok with only 2 days to go. Just think it's most likely to be all fine and the relief you will feel will be amazing. So try to focus on how it's going to give you the good news :hug:

As fr me Sam is ill so I've stayed at home with him today. Just a cough and cold but it makes his chest bad like me with mild asthma, better now he's on his inhlaers again.

I feel guilty saying this but I have no problems going to the loo :blush: I don't have the 'bunch of grapes' either so I'm sorry I can't offer advice. I only got a tiny one after the birth of Sam and that went pretty quickly and I needed no relief ointments. I'll get loads now just you wait and see but I hope you all get relief soon. xxxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Sequeena that's awful I so hope you feel much better and don't have to go through something like that again.

Oh dimples we're all thinking of you. Hope the d&c goes smoothly x

Pip I hope Sam feels better soon x

AFM - my bum is still very sore but I'm nit screaming. The movicol lax drink I have is lemon lime which are the 2 flavours I can't stand. I tried it in blackcurrant juice last night but it's still making me heave every mouthful and I've to take 3 sachets a night. Each one has to be dissolved in 125ml water but you can't use less because it's the water it's dissolved in that rehydrates the poo!!


----------



## Pippin

I need to vent, I'm getting really frustrated at work, why is it people don't listen??? I try to tell myself to keep calm and normally I'd be more patient when I'm not pregnant but I honestly think some people need to fuss less and listen more. Do you all feel more frustrated when pregnant or is it me? There are a few colleagues that are driving me nuts with stupid questions and not listening to my answer then asking it again!!! Even while I'm at home they ask. One is sending texts this morning asking about the same things I told her last week. Grrrrrrr, :growlmad: that feels better already.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> Sequeena that's awful I so hope you feel much better and don't have to go through something like that again.
> 
> Oh dimples we're all thinking of you. Hope the d&c goes smoothly x
> 
> Pip I hope Sam feels better soon x
> 
> AFM - my bum is still very sore but I'm nit screaming. The movicol lax drink I have is lemon lime which are the 2 flavours I can't stand. I tried it in blackcurrant juice last night but it's still making me heave every mouthful and I've to take 3 sachets a night. Each one has to be dissolved in 125ml water but you can't use less because it's the water it's dissolved in that rehydrates the poo!!

My son uses the plain movicol. Perhaps you could ask for that? It is only a little salty but tastes fine in blackcurrent. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh pip - I have no patience at the best of times! I don't think it can possibly be any worse when I am pregnant!


----------



## SassyLou

Hi everyone.

Had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday after going to the loo and the same again today. It never continued was only literally when I went for a poo (sorry) Anyway thought I'd better phone midwife to be safe. She told me to nip to see her, she couldn't find heartbeat so sent us to hospital. Sadly our baby has died. We have to go back tomorrow for another scan and then look at induction. I can't believe this is happening to us.

I may duck out of BNB for a while but I'll still be available on facebook.

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## sequeena

Oh sassy I am so so sorry :cry: I cannot believe this has happened :(


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh sassy! I am so sorry:( I don't know what to say


----------



## reversal

sassy I'm so sorry :hugs: to you and your family :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh sassy I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Emmea12uk

Good luck to those who have scans tomorrow - I am kinda scared. I hope you guys feel better than I do!!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Sassy I'm so so sorry, there's nothing I can think to say, but know I will be thinking of you and your family. x


----------



## Pippin

*Sassy* I'm heartbroken for you and your family, no words can help I know but I'm truly gobsmacked and can only send you heaps of love and cuddles. Will be thinking of you everyday and if there is anything we can do please let us know. Such sad news recently I can't believe it's happening again. So sorry :cry: :hugs:

*Emmea* good luck with your scan tomorrow, bring back some good news for us please to much sadness recently, I know you will :hugs: will be thinking of you all day :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh god, Sassy! I'm soooooo sorry, honey! :hugs: I wish I had the words to say right now! :cry: You and your family are in my thoughts!

Good luck tomorrow, Em!


----------



## Embo78

Just thought I'd stop by and say hi and let you know where I'm up to. I'm so so sad to see Sassy's heartbreaking news. I
I'm so sorry sweetie. I don't know what I can possibly say. There are no words.

I'm going in tomorrow for the erpc. I'm absolutely crapping myself. I'm so scared. I'm not in til the afternoon as well so that leaves me all morning to mope and think. I do not like thinking at the mo. I'm trying to keep busy doing really productive things! For example - playing bejeweled blitz, watching crappy 80's movies, tormenting my teen daughters etc etc hehe!! Had my Pre op today and took my mummy with. Gav had to work. She was brilliant, until the doc came to do my consent. She kept calling the baby "the product" and when she opened my file there was a scan pic of the baby. My mum cried a little. She kept apologising and I just said "mum you wouldn't be normal
If you didn't get upset" in a strange way, I felt it brought us a little closer together.

Anyway, hope you guys are doing ok. I miss you all x x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure you'll be fine, Em! :hugs: Well, physically, I mean.

Thinking of all you lovely ladies who are suffering right now... Sending strength to those with worries!


----------



## Pippin

Awww Embo hope it goes as well as it can today. What a week it has been for you. I like your positive thinking tickers and I hope it give you the boost you need. 

Thinking of all you love ladies today send lots and lots of love :hug:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Embo will be thinking of you hun, it's awful that you have to wait til this afternoon. I hope everything goes ok. xx

Good luck to the girlies with the scans today. x


----------



## heyyady

Emma- good luck today, love! Can't wait to log in tomorrow night to hear your news <3

We had our 22 week sono today- Girls are doing great- poor quality on the pics this time, but got all the info we needed. Baby A 132 BPM Heartrate (she was sleeping at the time :) and 14 ounces- Baby B 154 BPM and 16 ounces and my cervix still a nice long +4.5

I almost feel bad posting my good news after going back and reading the activity of the day- My heart literally hurts for those of you enduring yet another loss. ((hugs))


----------



## LittleGriffin

Sassy - i'm so very sorry..... thinking of you and your family.

Embo - thinking of you today.... keep strong.

Emmea - good luck with the scan today.... keep us informed.

Heyyady - great news on your girls!!!


As for me, Baby Griff is a lemon today.... happy 14 weeks to us!
I'm just so upset for everybody's sad news..... thinking of you all. xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm supposed to have my consultant appt this afternoon. The pain in my bum is so bad that I haven't slept and it's making me vomit this morning... This birthday could not be worse :(


----------



## Barbiebaby

Sorry your having a bad time Aaisrie, and it's your birthday?? Happy Birthday Chick! x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Just a quickie as I am stuffing myself with burger after starving for my gt test!!

Scan was good! Everything perfect as far as could be seen and no willy in sight! But, they said they didn't get a good look so not team pink yet! 

Happy birthday aisrie!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Happy Birthday Eve!!!!

Congrats Emmea - glad it went well.


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats on the good scan, Em! :hugs:

Congrats on the good scan to you too, yady!

Happy 14 Weeks, Grif!

Happy Birthday, Eve... Sorry you're feeling so poorly on your birthday, honey!


----------



## Pippin

Yay Emmea congrats on the good scan that is awesome news and you must feel so relieve. Maybe team pink hey that would be lovely, I'm secretly hoping I am too but only secretly :haha:

Big :hug: to you all again

Embo honey hope it's all over by now and you are in recovery.


----------



## Barbiebaby

Great new Emmea! Really pleased everything was ok. x 

Happy 14 weeks little griff x


----------



## heyyady

Happy Birthday Eve!

Emma- Doing the happy dance just for you, girl! :happydance:


----------



## SassyLou

Emmea - really pleased for you.

Just a little update. We went to the hospital today, they confirmed with a second scan that our baby has died, they can see no obvious cause for this on the scan. They also confirmed that our baby has died within the last week, so when I went to see the midwife just over a week ago and thought we'd heard the heartbeat we definitely had.
The staff at the hospital were absolutely fantastic. I've had blood tests done etc. and have taken the first oral tablet and have to return Sunday at 9am to continue with the induction.

Thank you so much for all your kind words. I really do appreciate it, I wish everyone the best of luck and can't wait to hear your continuing good news.

I'm not sure how often I'll post, as still waiting for our computer to be sorted. But will continue to browse on my phone. I'm on a 'borrowed' computer for now but don't know for how long.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

I hope it went ok today embo and it is all behind you again xxx

Sorry you feel rubbish on your birthday aaisrie. Have you any plans at all?

I have another scan on 18th February to double check.


----------



## Barbiebaby

Sassy my heart breaks for you, I wish you all the best for Sunday, will be thinking of you. x


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls. I've puked the whole day... Even managed it in the car on the way to my appt and on the way back. My ketones were only trace so the couldn't admit me thank God. I saw the dr who scanned me, baby is fine and was doing open and closing mouth actions which was awesome. It wasn't my normal consultant so she wouldn't check the sex but I'm just glad there was a heartbeat. I then got an internal... The rubber glove bend over kind :( it was horrific. On the plus side there are no internal piles on the other she couldn't find a reason for the agonising pain so she's given me some anaesthetic cream and said it would probably sort when my BM sorted!
I'm now trying to drink some juice - the first thing I've had all day so needless to say it's been a rubbish birthday :(


----------



## Pippin

*Sassy* thanks for the update. I'm so heartbroken for you. Massive hugs honey and hope Sunday isn't too traumatic for you. Will be thinking of you lots and lots. We're with you in spirit honey. :hugs:

*Eve* happy birthday hon sorry didn't say earlier, rubbish birthdays suck.

As for me I've done my back in. I was looking at sketchbook on the floor when I hurt it click now it's so painful it's making me cry. Feel so bloody pathetic I can tell you. Couldn't even put Sam to bed. Hoping it's a trapped never and untraps very soon!


----------



## reversal

Em and yady congratulations on the scans :hugs: 

Happy birthday Aaisrie sorry your feeling a little rough I hope your better soon :hugs:

sassy I'm so sorry :hugs:

embo I hope your as well as can be expected at this time my thoughts are with you and your family :hugs:

pip hope your back gets better soon :hugs:

I had a scan today all was fine, next scan is next monday the 7th then gender scan on 5th march


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh pip - if it clicked then you ought to see a Physio asap. Might have slipped something and it won't fix itself. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sequeena

*Embo and Sassy* what can I say girls, this is so unfair, it's just not right :hugs:

*Eve* happy birthday lovely, I'm sorry you spent the day being sick :( Hopefully it was a nice day aside from that

*Caroline* congrats on your lemon!

*Em* so glad your scan went well!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone :hugs:

AFM I saw my doctor today who couldn't understand why the hospital wanted me to have an appointment with him. We've decided that I will not go on another anti depressant for the forseeable future - he's always had the opinion that I should not be on them during pregnancy unless I'm about to jump off a bridge. He told me the earlier you are on them the more chance the baby will have withdrawal symptoms at birth - I did not know this. I am FED UP of people giving me things without telling me the bloody effects!! Oh it's safe in pregnancy but it's not all that safe after the birth is it?! :growlmad:

Anyways, my water infection has apparently cleared up so yay on that front.


----------



## LittleGriffin

Congrats on the scan Reversal!!!!!!!! 

x


----------



## Pippin

Well I took these this morning and I can safely say I think I look pregnant! Hope girls don't mind me posting these, brave half belly shot as well of my plus size bump. Would do a spoiler but have no idea how to so if someone can tell me I'd be grateful. xx
 



Attached Files:







15+1 a.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2









15+1 b.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## reversal

Pippin said:


> Well I took these this morning and I can safely say I think I look pregnant! Hope girls don't mind me posting these, brave half belly shot as well of my plus size bump. Would do a spoiler but have no idea how to so if someone can tell me I'd be grateful. xx

great bump pippin :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Great bump pip!!! I need to post one but I am only using my phone :(


----------



## Pippin

Emmea12uk said:


> Great bump pip!!! I need to post one but I am only using my phone :(

Post one on fb and add a link here. Would love to see yours.

Finally going to bed, not tired really as all I've done s watch movies today. Nice though got the bed to myself again tonight :yipee:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Scrap that I will do it in the morning!!


----------



## Pippin

Emmea12uk said:


> Scrap that I will do it in the morning!!

Yay :yipee:

Eve where are you, you are really quiet which isn't normal. Hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Sorry girls! I'm here! Feeling a lot better, my bum is still sore but not agony. I can lie on the sofa now and am no longer stuck in bed!!

Pip your bump is gorgeous and does NOT look plus size at all. You don't need to spoiler but to spoiler anything if you go into "advanced posting" there is a little spoiler button to click but the code is [ spoiler ] write whatever you want to spoiler in here [ /spoiler ] I left spaces between the brackets to you need to remove those!

Emmea can't wait to see your bump!!


----------



## heyyady

3:30 am here,and I'm up. Why? because these two have suddenly decided to make me ravenously HUNGRY all the time! I couldn't sleep over the sound of my tummy growling! lol


----------



## SassyLou

Sorry haven't read everybody's posts will do tomorrow.

Just thought I'd update you.

We've just got home from the hospital, I think I even surprised the hospital staff as to how quickly I went into labour and delivered. Both myself and Rob are amazed at how positive we found the experience. Our little boy was truly beautiful and rather than the devastated feelings I expected to have I just felt an enormous sense of love. We both got to spend a long time with him, they even brought us a little moses basket for him. The hardest part was leaving him behind when we came home.

I can't begin to tell you all how much you love and support has meant to me. I love each and every one of you and pray that you will all have wonderful pregnancies and healthy babies. I look forward to hearing your birth stories and seeing pictures of your beautiful babies. 

xxx


----------



## reversal

SassyLou said:


> Sorry haven't read everybody's posts will do tomorrow.
> 
> Just thought I'd update you.
> 
> We've just got home from the hospital, I think I even surprised the hospital staff as to how quickly I went into labour and delivered. Both myself and Rob are amazed at how positive we found the experience. Our little boy was truly beautiful and rather than the devastated feelings I expected to have I just felt an enormous sense of love. We both got to spend a long time with him, they even brought us a little moses basket for him. The hardest part was leaving him behind when we came home.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you all how much you love and support has meant to me. I love each and every one of you and pray that you will all have wonderful pregnancies and healthy babies. I look forward to hearing your birth stories and seeing pictures of your beautiful babies.
> 
> xxx

:hugs: to you and your family :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Sarah I'm so glad you got the positive experience I have been praying so hard for you. I'm sorry you had to go through this and I'm glad you felt overwhelming love rather than sadness although you know we're all here if you're finding things hard
<3


----------



## LittleGriffin

SassyLou said:


> Sorry haven't read everybody's posts will do tomorrow.
> 
> Just thought I'd update you.
> 
> We've just got home from the hospital, I think I even surprised the hospital staff as to how quickly I went into labour and delivered. Both myself and Rob are amazed at how positive we found the experience. Our little boy was truly beautiful and rather than the devastated feelings I expected to have I just felt an enormous sense of love. We both got to spend a long time with him, they even brought us a little moses basket for him. The hardest part was leaving him behind when we came home.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you all how much you love and support has meant to me. I love each and every one of you and pray that you will all have wonderful pregnancies and healthy babies. I look forward to hearing your birth stories and seeing pictures of your beautiful babies.
> 
> xxx



Thinking of you and your gorgeous boy....:angel:


----------



## heyyady

SassyLou - I'm so glad things went easy for you and you have that peace


----------



## Pippin

SassyLou said:


> Sorry haven't read everybody's posts will do tomorrow.
> 
> Just thought I'd update you.
> 
> We've just got home from the hospital, I think I even surprised the hospital staff as to how quickly I went into labour and delivered. Both myself and Rob are amazed at how positive we found the experience. Our little boy was truly beautiful and rather than the devastated feelings I expected to have I just felt an enormous sense of love. We both got to spend a long time with him, they even brought us a little moses basket for him. The hardest part was leaving him behind when we came home.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you all how much you love and support has meant to me. I love each and every one of you and pray that you will all have wonderful pregnancies and healthy babies. I look forward to hearing your birth stories and seeing pictures of your beautiful babies.
> 
> xxx

Aww hon, I'm thankful to the powers that be it all went well for you and was a better experience than expected :hugs:. You have been so strong in all this you are truly inspirational. Massive love and hugs to you and your family and I hope we can continue to support you in your journey too where ever that make take you. xxxx :kiss:


----------



## sequeena

Sassy :hugs: I'm glad things went as well as they could at the hospital and I just know your Archie is a perfect lovely little boy. You must be so proud :hugs:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Sassy as the others have said really, I'm glad it all went ok and you found it a positive experience. Archie is a lovely name. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## heva510

Big hugs to u sassy and your family x x


----------



## SassyLou

Pippin said:


> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> Sorry haven't read everybody's posts will do tomorrow.
> 
> Just thought I'd update you.
> 
> We've just got home from the hospital, I think I even surprised the hospital staff as to how quickly I went into labour and delivered. Both myself and Rob are amazed at how positive we found the experience. Our little boy was truly beautiful and rather than the devastated feelings I expected to have I just felt an enormous sense of love. We both got to spend a long time with him, they even brought us a little moses basket for him. The hardest part was leaving him behind when we came home.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you all how much you love and support has meant to me. I love each and every one of you and pray that you will all have wonderful pregnancies and healthy babies. I look forward to hearing your birth stories and seeing pictures of your beautiful babies.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Aww hon, I'm thankful to the powers that be it all went well for you and was a better experience than expected :hugs:. You have been so strong in all this you are truly inspirational. Massive love and hugs to you and your family and I hope we can continue to support you in your journey too where ever that make take you. xxxx :kiss:Click to expand...

Oh gosh you've made me cry, love you all xxx


----------



## SassyLou

Just had to say before I tell you this that sometime mine and Rob's coping mechanism is humour! And we really are very very close.

I was just reading all your comments to Rob and he said is this your PAL group. When I said yes, he said 'Can you be in there now?' so I told him yes and he's sat there chanting, 'they're gonna kick you out now!' Supposedly I'm gonna have a new group of my own 'Sassy No Mates'

xxx


----------



## sequeena

SassyLou said:


> Just had to say before I tell you this that sometime mine and Rob's coping mechanism is humour! And we really are very very close.
> 
> I was just reading all your comments to Rob and he said is this your PAL group. When I said yes, he said 'Can you be in there now?' so I told him yes and he's sat there chanting, 'they're gonna kick you out now!' Supposedly I'm gonna have a new group of my own 'Sassy No Mates'
> 
> xxx

Awww!! :haha: As if hun you can stay here for as long as you like! We love having you here :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

@Sassy- sounds precisely like something my hubby would say- don't ya just want to smack em sometimes? lol


----------



## SassyLou

Heyyady - yes I do want to smack him sometimes, lol.

But to be honest its just our sense of humour. He truly is amazing, and always takes care of me incredibly well. But I have to say during our last pregnancy and MC and during this pregnancy, since we found out Archie had died and in particular today throughout the labour, delivery and afterwards, he's been amazing. 

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, Sassy! I'm so glad it was a good experience... as good as it could be! :hugs: Floaty kisses to Archie! :kiss: You and your OH sound very much like us... Laughing at times like these can actually be really healing. You two sound GREAT together! Thinking of you and your family!!!


----------



## Pippin

SassyLou said:


> Just had to say before I tell you this that sometime mine and Rob's coping mechanism is humour! And we really are very very close.
> 
> I was just reading all your comments to Rob and he said is this your PAL group. When I said yes, he said 'Can you be in there now?' so I told him yes and he's sat there chanting, 'they're gonna kick you out now!' Supposedly I'm gonna have a new group of my own 'Sassy No Mates'
> 
> xxx

:haha: I had a little chuckle out loud there hon. Humour does help but you can tell him from me to bugger off as you'll always be part of this group!!! Hehehe Archie's still a part of us all too, he's our first baby born, he has extra special status on the front page.

:friends:


----------



## SassyLou

Pippin said:


> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> Just had to say before I tell you this that sometime mine and Rob's coping mechanism is humour! And we really are very very close.
> 
> I was just reading all your comments to Rob and he said is this your PAL group. When I said yes, he said 'Can you be in there now?' so I told him yes and he's sat there chanting, 'they're gonna kick you out now!' Supposedly I'm gonna have a new group of my own 'Sassy No Mates'
> 
> xxx
> 
> :haha: I had a little chuckle out loud there hon. Humour does help but you can tell him from me to bugger off as you'll always be part of this group!!! Hehehe Archie's still a part of us all too, he's our first baby born, he has extra special status on the front page.
> :friends:Click to expand...

OMG Pip I don't know how you manage to do this to me, lol. I'm blubbering like a fool after reading what you've put. I don't think I could leave you ladies you've been so much a part of my life for the last few months. Most of my free time was spent checking for updates. First thing I'd do when I parked up to pick Harry up from school bus - check if you'd all posted anything on my phone, when waiting for the school bus in a morning (Harry's a wuss in the cold and won't get out of the car until the bus comes) - check for posts. Loads of times in the day - check for posts!!!

Love you all, thank you xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww Sarah I'm so glad you're staying!!! We'd miss you terribly if you didn't. I'm missing Dimples and Embo too :( Our wee group has been through so much already.

AFM - my bum is still sore, not agony just painful. I have to take Saraya to nursery at 1 so thankfully I'll then have the afternoon to put my feet up, say fuck off to the house work and rest ALONE for the first time all week!!


----------



## Aaisrie

This is dedicated to Sarah, Em and Dimples [and all of our losses]

https://www.patinastores.com/catalog/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/500x500/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/0/104492_1.jpg


----------



## Pippin

SassyLou said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> Just had to say before I tell you this that sometime mine and Rob's coping mechanism is humour! And we really are very very close.
> 
> I was just reading all your comments to Rob and he said is this your PAL group. When I said yes, he said 'Can you be in there now?' so I told him yes and he's sat there chanting, 'they're gonna kick you out now!' Supposedly I'm gonna have a new group of my own 'Sassy No Mates'
> 
> xxx
> 
> :haha: I had a little chuckle out loud there hon. Humour does help but you can tell him from me to bugger off as you'll always be part of this group!!! Hehehe Archie's still a part of us all too, he's our first baby born, he has extra special status on the front page.
> :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG Pip I don't know how you manage to do this to me, lol. I'm blubbering like a fool after reading what you've put. I don't think I could leave you ladies you've been so much a part of my life for the last few months. Most of my free time was spent checking for updates. First thing I'd do when I parked up to pick Harry up from school bus - check if you'd all posted anything on my phone, when waiting for the school bus in a morning (Harry's a wuss in the cold and won't get out of the car until the bus comes) - check for posts. Loads of times in the day - check for posts!!!
> 
> Love you all, thank you xxxClick to expand...

Awww hon I don't mean to make you cry.... especially twice!!!! :haha: :hugs: but you know how we feel about you and despite what happens to any of us we are all for one and one for all. After all we came together for a reason and that can' be changed what ever now. Who knows when you both feel strong enough you might feel like giving it another go and you can be the first and last to give birth :hug: I check all the time too even when I can't post, mostly at work as the kids catch me and want me for some reason or other, but at home it's the first thing I do too.


----------



## SassyLou

Pippin said:


> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> Just had to say before I tell you this that sometime mine and Rob's coping mechanism is humour! And we really are very very close.
> 
> I was just reading all your comments to Rob and he said is this your PAL group. When I said yes, he said 'Can you be in there now?' so I told him yes and he's sat there chanting, 'they're gonna kick you out now!' Supposedly I'm gonna have a new group of my own 'Sassy No Mates'
> 
> xxx
> 
> :haha: I had a little chuckle out loud there hon. Humour does help but you can tell him from me to bugger off as you'll always be part of this group!!! Hehehe Archie's still a part of us all too, he's our first baby born, he has extra special status on the front page.
> :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG Pip I don't know how you manage to do this to me, lol. I'm blubbering like a fool after reading what you've put. I don't think I could leave you ladies you've been so much a part of my life for the last few months. Most of my free time was spent checking for updates. First thing I'd do when I parked up to pick Harry up from school bus - check if you'd all posted anything on my phone, when waiting for the school bus in a morning (Harry's a wuss in the cold and won't get out of the car until the bus comes) - check for posts. Loads of times in the day - check for posts!!!
> 
> Love you all, thank you xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Awww hon I don't mean to make you cry.... especially twice!!!! :haha: :hugs: but you know how we feel about you and despite what happens to any of us we are all for one and one for all. After all we came together for a reason and that can' be changed what ever now. Who knows when you both feel strong enough you might feel like giving it another go and you can be the first and last to give birth :hug: I check all the time too even when I can't post, mostly at work as the kids catch me and want me for some reason or other, but at home it's the first thing I do too.Click to expand...

OMG you've just done it to me again woman :dohh: I don't know how you manage it. Wouldn't have it any other way though.


----------



## Pippin

Sorry Sassy :hugs: again :dohh: :friends:. xxx

As for me I still have a bad back but I think it's getting better. It's a trapped nerve and in my right side now. Hard to do work but I'm getting by. So happy my Mum is here to help me and DH is being a star too. Hoping in a few days I'll be ok as I want to go late night shopping with Mum and I want to buy some naughty baby bits :haha:

Caught my GCSE class talking about my growing belly today, not hiding it very well :blush: I'm dreading the back lash they'll give me. I got so much grief last time I left them I feel guilty. But they can't complain as I'm going back to work earlier this time so DH can have three months off with them. He'll never get the opportunity again and he can basically have extended paternity leave until new baby is one.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sassy - you wrote so beautifully about your experience. I am so happy you were strong enough to gain some positive from it all. I am really pleased you are sticking around


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sassy - you wrote so beautifully about your experience. I am so happy you were strong enough to gain some positive from it all. I am really pleased you are sticking around.

Sorry your baby is still playing up pip. Your bump is not very discrete :D when are you announcing to the children? 

More good news from me today - I don't have diabetes yet!!! Yay! It means I can choose where I give birth and how. I am so relieved. I was so sure it would all be bad again.

On another note, my cervix hurts today:( never had that feeling before. Seeing mw on Friday for the second time. I haven't seen her since 7weeks - is it supposed to be so long between visits? I have not even heard the heartbeat.

Sorry about your bum eve! Mine is getting better - I hope yours does soon.


----------



## Pippin

I think it's fine Emmea to not see the MW from booking until 16 weeks so you are about right. I had a late booking so mine was 12 weeks and 16 weeks. You should see her every four weeks from now on until near the end when you step it up.

Yay for no GD. I have my test in March and hoping I'll be the same. Trying hard to stay away from the sugar now as I'm a prime case for it. Having more healthy lunches now and walking away from the puddings at school. I've only put on 3 pounds since pre preg so I'm feeling quite happy about that all considering. I've eaten like there is no tomorrow so it should be more.


----------



## Emmea12uk

I won't have seen her for 10 weeks! 

I have another gd test in April. Really hope you don't have it as it is a bit miserable. I need to do better on the eating front - I still crave junk all the time and eat very little fruit. I do love my veggies though!


----------



## SassyLou

Pip - I didn't hide it very well and the kids I work with are primary, I do feel sorry for poor George as the kids in his class knew I was pregnant, he's not looking forward to going back to school. Although he did appear comforted when he found out that the kids in his class had lit a candle and prayed for Archie (catholic school), I'm friends with George's teacher, he's lovely, and my friend had a word with him about speaking to the kids.

I'm so glad your mum is helping you (mines abandoned me, she didn't want me to be pregnant so won't help now as its all my own fault for getting pregnant in the first place). A bit of baby shopping will do you the world of good, maybe I'll visit soon and help I love spending other peoples money :thumbup:

Emma - thank you for the comments about what I'd written, its just from my heart and how I feel. We've both shed quite a few tears today. But each time I imagine him with his little nose, ears, hands, feet (everything) it brings a smile to my face. We were both just saying he's our boy who we love loads. 

Glad you don't have GD, the thought always filled me with dread. Lots of chocolate for you this Easter.

Finally thanks everyone for saying you're glad I'm staying. I can't go anywhere I can't wait to hear all your good news.

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea I'm so glad about the DB test for now!! I have only seen my MW once and am not due to see her for many more weeks I think but I know I can call her at any time. I think with this being baby #2 I'm calmer than I was with Saraya? I haven't felt the need to have her there every week.

My bum is actually a bit better today, although I'm getting shooting pains in it atm but it's been much better today. I was even able to walk round the corner shop today!! My first outing in weeks!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi everyone!

I am 14 weeks and 4 days today and it seems the grottyness is wearing off!!!!! Has anyone else started to feel better? I still feel a little nauseous but nowhere near what i felt like before and it feels GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Emmea - i saw my MW for my booking appointment at 7 weeks and then don't see her again until February 9th for a check up and to hear the baby's heartbeat.....i will be 2 days off 16 weeks then so i think the long wait is normal. Yey for no GD!!!!!!

Eve - glad your feeling a little better in the bum department!!! Where is the latest picture? I am having withdrawal symptoms waiting for the funny!!!!!

Pip - your bump is ace! I weighed myself yesterday and am 8 stone 12lb..... hoping now i feel better i can actually stop being a hermit and get out walking or something to slow the gain down!!!!! Oh yeah..... and must remember to stop eating Creme Eggs!!!!!!!

Sassy - glad your feeling positive about baby Archie..... i bet he was truly beautiful. xx


----------



## LittleGriffin

Oh yeah, 1 last thing.......

There is a SALE on at NEXT and the MATERNITY stuff is quite good as are the bra's etc!!!!! My stuff is due to arrive before 1pm today but things are selling fast so take a look!!!!!! 

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Caroline, I've been flat on my back screaming in agony for 2 weeks so I wasn't able to get any although I did get OH to take a couple last night!!! So here it is, I definitely think my "bump" has moved up the ways, it's not sitting as low. Sorry there doesn't seem to be anything funny in it!!
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/b9928556.jpg

My bum isn't as well today, a little sore... still no BM since the runs last week so I'm getting a little concerned about that.... have been drinking loads of fruit juice trying to will my bowels into action!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Aaisrie said:


> LOL Caroline, I've been flat on my back screaming in agony for 2 weeks so I wasn't able to get any although I did get OH to take a couple last night!!! So here it is, I definitely think my "bump" has moved up the ways, it's not sitting as low. Sorry there doesn't seem to be anything funny in it!!
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/b9928556.jpg
> 
> My bum isn't as well today, a little sore... still no BM since the runs last week so I'm getting a little concerned about that.... have been drinking loads of fruit juice trying to will my bowels into action!!


Loving the bump!

No i checked for funnies, i even looked at your armpit to see if you were doing a 'Julia Roberts' but to no avail. :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

HAHA I totally checked the "julia" too but alas you are stumped this time!! Although my tummy was really itchy you can kinda see the scratches down it!! And all OH toiletries on the bedstand!


----------



## SassyLou

Will comment on everyones posts later, a bit too upset at minute. But just had to tell someone.

My boobs are leaking milk!!! :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Sarah, are you okay... well obviously not.. is there anything I can do. Don't you dare worry about commenting on other posts, you are here for our support!! You can't be strong all the time and crying is good, it's a good emotional release. Allow yourself to be upset and grieve <3


----------



## SassyLou

Oh Eve, I just can't believe life can be this cruel. I've felt for the past couple of days that we might not have the baby we wanted but can be thankful for the precious time we had with him, he's so much a part of our family and always will be. But this just feels so shit, I've always loved breastfeeding. When decided, after George, that we wouldn't have anymore children the one thing I struggled with was that I'd never feed anymore babies. I can't believe I have milk and no baby to feed, and there's plenty of it, my boobs are so sore.


----------



## Aaisrie

I guess I'm in a pretty positive mood [despite the bum pain!] today because I would read that as a sign from God that you WILL feed a child!


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> I guess I'm in a pretty positive mood [despite the bum pain!] today because I would read that as a sign from God that you WILL feed a child!

Thanks you, that such a lovely thought :cry: :cry: :cry: (crying but because you said something so lovely xxx)


----------



## Aaisrie

Sarah that was just my initial instinct, I just believe so strongly in God using everything for good, I believe so much of what happens in life is him talking to us but most people are moving too fast or not paying attention and don't see it. Pray on it, pray about desire for more children. I don't think God gives us pure desire [I don't mean lust!] without fulfulling it. My desire for children is so strong and he never took it from me, no matter how much I prayed about it. <3


----------



## heva510

hi all droping in to see how everyone is not been on in while,

sassy big :hugs:


----------



## LittleGriffin

SassyLou said:


> Will comment on everyones posts later, a bit too upset at minute. But just had to tell someone.
> 
> My boobs are leaking milk!!! :cry: :cry: :cry:


Awww Sassy.... I'm so sorry. :cry:

Eve's way of looking at it is wonderful, i am a Catholic and although i don't practice anywhere near as much as i should, i always have faith and believe everything happens for a reason, even though things don't feel that way straight away.

Hugs to you..... :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Aww *Sassy* sorry to hear that I thought that might happen but hoped it was a little too early :hugs: not a nice thing to go through after what you've already been through. It will go down but if it's really sore you can express some off and donate it to your local hospital if you want to. Don't express too much though as you'll keep producing obviously. I'm not religious so I can't offer words of faith but I do truly believe you will have another baby. Where there is a will there is a way as they say. :hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

Thanks everyone, I'm trying to leave them alone in the hope it doesn't take too long to go. I did say to Rob earlier that breastmilk is so precious that it seems awful wasting it, but as you all know if I do anything with my boobs I'll just produce more. Had already looked into donating Pip as with the others I've always had more than enough milk, but its not as easy as it sounds (tests etc). Which seems a lot of messing when I really want the milk to go. I did wonder myself if I'd get any but assumed it was probably too early and that the hospital would have warned me!

On top of all this I'm having loads and loads of shit from my mother, have written about it in 2nd trimester losses, just can't bear to write it again. What I've written in there is only a small amount of what she's said I just can't write it all as I'm sure it'll upset people. One of my very close friends is ready to kill her!!! I said to Rob today she's making a sad situation (which we're trying to see the positive in ie we met our lovely Archie) so much worse, I can't believe it. 

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Sarah aren't cabbage leaves supposed to slow milk supply? I'm sure I read somewhere people use them to stop engorgement because they slow/stop it? Try searching that maybe? Going to read your other post now <3


----------



## Pippin

Replied in the other thread hon :hugs: you're mother is being very unreasonable and unsupportive. Not fair. xxxx


----------



## SassyLou

Thanks everyone, sorry for hijacking. 
You really wouldn't believe what she's said and the things she's said in the past.
I feel so drained its unreal and to be honest it's since she phoned. We had a lovely morning, went to a shopping centre near us looking for a frame to put Archies scan picture in and one of the pictures we took of Archie after he was born. I know I was upset over the my milk, but she really has destroyed me this time.
Thanks, all of you, I can't tell you how much you all help me, and how much you mean to me.
xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

You are not hijacking at all!! This is as much your thread as it is any of ours!!! I hope one day you can share a picture of Archie with us if you feel strong enough, I'm sure he's gorgeous <3


----------



## LittleGriffin

Sassy - If you feel strong enough, i'm sure everyone would like to see our thread's first born.

xx


----------



## SassyLou

I'm sure I will do in the next few weeks, I'm just in such a mess today. I find it so sad as it almost feels like it tainting the birth of our baby, you all know how positively I'd approached it. 
I know I keep saying it but I appreciate you all so much.
Anyway gonna go now, nice bath, pj's and bed for me.
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## heva510

SAssy could u go and see ur dr there is a tablet they can give u to dry up milk ( sorry if that's not what u want ) x x


----------



## Aaisrie

Have a good bath Sarah and we're all here if you need us <3


----------



## sequeena

Sassy :cry: Oh hun I don't know what to say :( I'm so sorry :(

My OH has really hurt me. We were talking about male midwives and I said I won't want one because of my past abuse... apparently that's 'sexist' and what would I do if there was only a male midwife?

I'm so mad and hurt about it... so because the trial is over (which I LOST) I should be fine. I should just forget 10 years of sexual abuse and get on with things. :cry:


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> Sassy :cry: Oh hun I don't know what to say :( I'm so sorry :(
> 
> My OH has really hurt me. We were talking about male midwives and I said I won't want one because of my past abuse... apparently that's 'sexist' and what would I do if there was only a male midwife?
> 
> I'm so mad and hurt about it... so because the trial is over (which I LOST) I should be fine. I should just forget 10 years of sexual abuse and get on with things. :cry:

There's not a lot anyone can say to me really, but you all being here is such a comfort and help.

I don't really know what to say to you either, other than to tell you that my eldest son's father was abusive, it included sexual abuse, I was with him 3 years from the age of 15. And as I said my mum says the cruelest of things, one of the many things she's had ago about is me and my ex, of course its all my fault and I should get over it. I think these people just don't understand, I suppose its difficult if you haven't been through it. I don't think anyone realises the long term feelings it leaves you with. I'm really sorry you lost your trial, sometimes the world just feels so full of injustice doesn't it?

xxx


----------



## Pippin

Awww sequeena I understand your reason and I think it's very valid. Sorry you're feeling sad. :hugs:

Sassy you post away hon and can only echo what everyone has said. Xxxx


----------



## sequeena

I feel better now, think I overreacted slightly but Sassy you're right, they just don't get it :( it's like being depressed and people tell you to just 'snap' out of it :(

I was devastated when we lost the trial... but I found out about the pregnancy the same day. Silver linings and all that x

I hate feeling like a liar though.


----------



## heyyady

Sassy- here's a list of home remedies you can use:

Put Parsley in your food- Sage tea- Peppermint and spearmint tea- all used to dry up milk supply. 

Cabbage can also be used to help dry it up- not only to eat steamed cabbage, 
but to take steamed whole leaves(only steam them a little bit, so they still have form, then let them cool completely) and "bind" you breasts with them inside a sports bra or ace bandage/injury wrap of some kind.

Stay away from Fenugreek, raspberry, and brewer's yeast (that includes beer!) and oatmeal, as these all promote milk supply

Take pseudoephedrine--120 mg/day, a decongestant. 
research shows that it can decrease milk supply by as much as 24%. (found in Sudafed, Actifed)

If you get any flu symptoms and/or your breasts become rock hard and hot to the touch, go to the Dr, you need antibiotics!


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> I feel better now, think I overreacted slightly but Sassy you're right, they just don't get it :( it's like being depressed and people tell you to just 'snap' out of it :(
> 
> I was devastated when we lost the trial... but I found out about the pregnancy the same day. Silver linings and all that x
> 
> I hate feeling like a liar though.

You are not overreacting at all. Won't go into it too much now but I know someone who's been accused of abuse by his grandaughter, my mother is sticking up for him (we had an arguement about this last Tuesday, and you wonder why keep falling out) and I was saying to Rob for all the therapy I've had (only in last couple of years, kept it bottle up for years) if it comes into my mind it makes me feel yucky and its over 20 years ago. I was saying that the man who's been accused by his grandaughter has impacted on her for the rest of her life.
I know you're not a liar, and I'm sure other people do as well. Just think you know the truth and so does God!
Love to you, PM me if you ever want to talk about things (I'm in a place at long last where I'm as at peace with the abuse I suffered as I think I'll ever be and am quite happy to talk to other people now, if it helps them)


----------



## SassyLou

Heyyady thanks for all the advice xxx


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi everyone,

Jimmy has had a surprise holiday booked for us since last year.
All i know is we will be flying for roughly 8 hours. I have spoken to the Midwife and doctors who have both said to drink lots of water, get up and walk every hour and wear flight socks to prevent DVT. One Doctor said to take Aspirin 24hours before we fly and on the morning of the flight also. They seem to think everything will be fine but Jimmy has been doing some research and it seems other Doctors think Aspirin makes no difference and the way things are worded makes it seem like something is bound to go wrong.

Before this pregnancy i miscarried at roughly 5 weeks and caught again straight away with no AF in between, as you all know. We had a holiday to Italy booked during that time and cancelled it as we were scared but i miscarried before the date we were due to go anyway. 

You know we have had our 12week scan - everything was great and we have just got our results back today that put us in the Low Risk for abnormalities - 1 in 4400.

I guess i'm just looking for some advice ..... Please help!!

We are going sometime this month so i will be at least 16weeks if not more.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Eve - your bump still looks like mine but your slimmer :) looks good on you for a number 2 - I am expecting mine to grow less upfront this time!


----------



## Pippin

LG you'll be fine flying, not sure I'd bother with the asprin but do walk around and drink lots. Oh and HAVE FUN!!! :winkwink: Enjoy hon you won't get many more peaceful holidays :hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

Hi Caroline, 

I think if you're comfortable with going then you should go, particularly if your midwife and doctor are saying its safe. There are lots of people who fly when pregnant without having any problems. And the one thing I've learnt is that it doesn't matter how perfectly you do things it doesn't always work. I've never had a pregnancy where I've followed guidlines so well and been so incredibly careful, and looked what happened to us. If I was you I'd have a lovely holiday with your dear husband, I'm sure things will be ok.

To Everyone

I have been thinking about all saying about me putting a picture of Archie on here, the only thing I'm aware of is that as I delivered him he came out sideways (bless him), he caught his head on his way out a pulled the top layer of his skin off (I'm making this sound so much more gruesome than it is), its only the top layer (he still does have skin on his head) but it just means his head is a slightly different colour and you can vaguely make out the shape of the bone plates in his skull. I don't mind he's still my beautiful boy, I did torture myself at first that I'd hurt him, but of course it couldn't be helped.

Then if none of you mind that I've been thinking if I can't share it with you lot who can I share it with? If you're all ok with it I will post, althought it may only be for a short time.

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Caroline I agree with what Pip said!!

Emmea - "Get hyperemesis, lose weight easily" LOL I'm still about 4lb under my pre-pregnancy weight! I'm only about 8 stone 13lb [125lb] and I'm 5ft6 so I'm still easily fitting into a size 8 on bottom, my bump and boobs are a bit big for them on top though lol <3


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Sarah, I'm so sorry you felt/feel that way!! I'm sure he is a total stunner. He's still our first born and it would be an honour to see him <3


----------



## LittleGriffin

Sassy - We would love to see him. x

Thanks for all the replies everyone, think we were just panicking a bit!! Jimmy and i have said all through this pregnancy that we are not going to stop doing things cos we are scared as where would that end? So we have come to the conclusion that we are going to go and have a lovely time because in the end we can't stop or change anything happening anyway.

I only have 1 issue now ......... what the hell do you pack for a holiday to an unknown destination???????


----------



## SassyLou

Ok, it may not be here for very long xxx

He's about 4 to 5 inches long, I think he looks like he's sleeping on this one xxx
 



Attached Files:







30012011118.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LittleGriffin

SassyLou said:


> Ok, it may not be here for very long xxx
> 
> He's about 4 to 5 inches long, I think he looks like he's sleeping on this one xxx



He is beautiful Sassy! x


----------



## LittleGriffin

Shit!

Has anyone heard from Megg lately??? I was just looking on the bump pics page and this was at the bottom of her ticker????

Mourning Baby Ixxy... Lost Feb 2, 2011!

I'm really worried....


----------



## SassyLou

LittleGriffin said:


> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> Ok, it may not be here for very long xxx
> 
> He's about 4 to 5 inches long, I think he looks like he's sleeping on this one xxx
> 
> 
> 
> He is beautiful Sassy! xClick to expand...

Thanks I love the way his arms are crossed, its a shame you can't see his fingers they're so perfect. xxx


----------



## SassyLou

LittleGriffin said:


> Shit!
> 
> Has anyone heard from Megg lately??? I was just looking on the bump pics page and this was at the bottom of her ticker????
> 
> Mourning Baby Ixxy... Lost Feb 2, 2011!
> 
> I'm really worried....

Oh no, hadn't read that far down, poor Meg.
xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sassy - I don't know what to say:( eve said it all so well. :hugs:

Littlegriff - flying is perfectly safe. I flew with my son lots. I did take aspirin though as I am high risk dvt. You should definitely go - it is the last time in a while you will be able to enjoy a holiday without a babe.


----------



## SassyLou

I've just been on facebook and Meg has put it there. I'm absolutely gutted for her, after all she's been through.
xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> Caroline I agree with what Pip said!!
> 
> Emmea - "Get hyperemesis, lose weight easily" LOL I'm still about 4lb under my pre-pregnancy weight! I'm only about 8 stone 13lb [125lb] and I'm 5ft6 so I'm still easily fitting into a size 8 on bottom, my bump and boobs are a bit big for them on top though lol <3

Lucky you! I was 70kilos pre preg and only 5ft 2. I think I have gained loads but I am trying not to think about it as my pregnancy with Tom wAs such a nightmare, I just want to enjoy this one. 

Mw on Friday - going to try and get booked in to visit the birthing centre.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sorry everyone I am catching up! 

He is beautiful sassy - I am so privileged you shared him with us.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh no Meg:(


----------



## LittleGriffin

SassyLou said:


> I've just been on facebook and Meg has put it there. I'm absolutely gutted for her, after all she's been through.
> xxx


I can't believe it ......

It's just so sad .... :cry:

I hope she feels strong enough to come and talk to us soon.

Will you message her to say i'm thinking of her please Sassy .... i don't have FB.

xx


----------



## SassyLou

LittleGriffin said:


> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> I've just been on facebook and Meg has put it there. I'm absolutely gutted for her, after all she's been through.
> xxx
> 
> 
> I can't believe it ......
> 
> It's just so sad .... :cry:
> 
> I hope she feels strong enough to come and talk to us soon.
> 
> Will you message her to say i'm thinking of her please Sassy .... i don't have FB.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Of course I will xxx


----------



## SassyLou

SassyLou said:


> LittleGriffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> I've just been on facebook and Meg has put it there. I'm absolutely gutted for her, after all she's been through.
> xxx
> 
> 
> I can't believe it ......
> 
> It's just so sad .... :cry:
> 
> I hope she feels strong enough to come and talk to us soon.
> 
> Will you message her to say i'm thinking of her please Sassy .... i don't have FB.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Of course I will xxxClick to expand...

I've just sent her a private message for you xxx


----------



## SassyLou

Emmea12uk said:


> Sorry everyone I am catching up!
> 
> He is beautiful sassy - I am so privileged you shared him with us.

I've just read what you and Caroline have written about Archie. Rob has just crumbled into a heap of tears. He's so pleased at all your comments and thinks is wonderful that people have acknowledged our beautiful son.
Thank you xxx


----------



## reversal

sassy archie looks so perfect :hugs:
oh no poor megg I'm so sorry :hugs:
I hope all the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Sassy he looks perfect and thankyou for sharing him. 

Little griff I wouldn't worry to much about flying just like someone else said remember the water and walking about. I wonder where you are going?! How exciting! 

I'm so sad to hear about Megg, I hope she finds strength. :hugs:

Sorry if I missed anyone, had a few pages to catch up on

As for me I've had terrible heartburn all day, had it with my son but not this early on! 

15 weeks tomorrow. 

x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Yay barbie!! My heartburn started months ago lol. God bless gaviscon!!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Yeah went to the chemist today and bought the sachets! I have them everywhere! Car, bedside cabinet, handbag!! Apparently the old wives tale about baby having a lot of hair if you get it is actually true!! x


----------



## Aaisrie

SassyLou said:


> Ok, it may not be here for very long xxx
> 
> He's about 4 to 5 inches long, I think he looks like he's sleeping on this one xxx

Sarah he is beyond perfect, what a beautiful little boy. Gorgeous, stunning Archie!! I'm so glad you have such treasured pictures and I feel honoured that you shared his gorgeous face with us <3



Emmea12uk said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Caroline I agree with what Pip said!!
> 
> Emmea - "Get hyperemesis, lose weight easily" LOL I'm still about 4lb under my pre-pregnancy weight! I'm only about 8 stone 13lb [125lb] and I'm 5ft6 so I'm still easily fitting into a size 8 on bottom, my bump and boobs are a bit big for them on top though lol <3
> 
> Lucky you! I was 70kilos pre preg and only 5ft 2. I think I have gained loads but I am trying not to think about it as my pregnancy with Tom wAs such a nightmare, I just want to enjoy this one.
> 
> Mw on Friday - going to try and get booked in to visit the birthing centre.Click to expand...

Lucky me nothing, my face looks so gaunt, I really haven't looked good at all this pregnancy. I'm trying to enjoy this one too!!



Barbiebaby said:


> Yeah went to the chemist today and bought the sachets! I have them everywhere! Car, bedside cabinet, handbag!! Apparently the old wives tale about baby having a lot of hair if you get it is actually true!! x

I had heartburn from about halfway through my 2nd tri with Saraya and she was bald until she was 10mo!!!


----------



## sequeena

Sassy he's beautiful and looks so peaceful :hugs:

I am so gutted for Megg I really can't believe it :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Meg we're all here for you <3


----------



## Pippin

Ahhh I'm on my phone so can't post much sorry I haven't been on this evening. 

Sassy thanks so much for sharing his lovely picture. I feel like I know him a little more now and it's nice to picture who I'm thinking about. He's such a wee little thing. Makes you really appreciate how delicate life is. Truly inspirational. Thanks sweets. Xxxx

Megg what can I say....... Such sad news :cry: just saw fb and came here. Much love hon if you get to read this. Xxxx

I'll catch up with you all in the morning. Xxx


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> Sassy he's beautiful and looks so peaceful :hugs:
> 
> I am so gutted for Megg I really can't believe it :(

Thanks, I think so, but then I'm a proud Mummy.

I know just what you're saying about Meg, to go through all the treatment and get so far, bless her xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Well my heartburn was he'll and my monkey came out like a black lion!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Emmea I'm just visualising the Dr holding up wolfman to you after labour!!


----------



## Megg33k

Of course I'm reading... I just had to have some sleep first. I'm not really up to trying to post my update here... but thank you all for your kind words! :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

I hope you stay with us Meg, we'll support you in every way we can <3


----------



## SassyLou

Meg, sent you another message on facebook, don't expect a reply.
Here/facebook whenever you need me.


----------



## SassyLou

Just wanted to share with you. Went photo frame shopping again today, we braved Meadowhall. Couldn't find what I wanted by found this.
Don't know if you can all see it properly? If you click on it it does get better.
xxx
 



Attached Files:







02022011120.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Aaisrie

Sarah those frames are stunning and perfect. Archie looks gorgeous

X


----------



## Pippin

Awww that's gorgeous honey!! So lovely and I really love the frame. xxx

I've very sadly updated the front page if anything is wrong please let me know. Love to you all.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Lovely frame!


----------



## sequeena

It's beautiful Sassy :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Evening ladies, wow it's quiet in here at the moment. I hope we are all ok.

I've just got back from late night shopping and fish and chips with my Mum. We bought some Monsoon tops which will see me through to the end of the pregnancy and beyond. I love the fact floaty A line tops are in fashion. :thumbup: With all the sad news recently Mum wanted to cheer me up. 

Feeling very big today.


----------



## Aaisrie

Hey Pip I've been out for Chinese [I was meant to go on my birthday but I was too sick] with mum, Chris and Saraya. Unfortunately I was constipated again today and henceforth the pain has returned... so I think I'm gonna go jump in the bath and try and ease it...


----------



## sequeena

Bit of spotting here today, think I overdid it carrying the shopping home... resting now and will ring the midwife tomorrow for some advice x


----------



## Pippin

Ahh no that's not good. What are you eating to try and help. I found prune juice actually did work when I was bunged up and you can fibre gel to help too, this makes your poo softer and easier to pass. If you are really bad hon go get a glycerin suppository from the chemist any of them sell him. I just asked my Mum and that's what she suggests from experience :hug:


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip I have movicol, the GP told me last week that I shouldn't be on zofran without a lax as well as it causes such severe constipation. I hadn't taken any since last week because the Dr at the hospital told me the dose I was on was way too high and that's what caused the severe diarreah so I was trying to let that settle first!!! COMPLICATION!! LOL

Sequeena I hope you're okay <3


----------



## sequeena

I'm ok, feel a bit stretchy but think baby is growing again :hugs:

Oh, my OH started painting the nursery today, it's looking good :D

we have the I love my bear theme so one half of the walls are a cappucino colour and the top half is more creamy :D


----------



## Aaisrie

That's exciting!! I wish I could stop bleeding... it's so scary and yesterday I had to go out and buy pads which was totally strange while pregnant!


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> That's exciting!! I wish I could stop bleeding... it's so scary and yesterday I had to go out and buy pads which was totally strange while pregnant!

Oh no I didn't realise you were still bleeding :( is it a flow or just bits now and again?


----------



## Aaisrie

Constant flow since it started 2 or 3 weeks ago!! It turned brown at the weekend which was a bonus but mix it with CM and it looks like clots which keep freaking me out. It's like a light-medium flow really...


----------



## Emmea12uk

Stop talking about food! I am starving!! I walked to the bank today so I could go shopping and it told me where to stick it:( I neeeeeeeeeed food!! I can't stop eating - I think I am getting too much exercise walking the dog as I am perminantly starving!!

I hope you are ok sequeena.

Eve- sorry you are still in so much pain!

I love monsoon pip! I am hoping my aline tops from the summer are going to see me through! I love this girly floaty fashion!


----------



## Pippin

sequeena said:


> Bit of spotting here today, think I overdid it carrying the shopping home... resting now and will ring the midwife tomorrow for some advice x

You take it easy lady :hug: put your feet up and rest.


----------



## Pippin

Sorry you are still bleeding Aaisrie, thought that had slowed. Let's hope that placenta decides to move up soon. :hug:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Emmea my chinese was gorgeous and fortunately paid for by my mum because I'm skint after having to get oil last week - £263 for 500ltr!!! WTF!


----------



## Pippin

Emmea12uk said:


> Stop talking about food! I am starving!! I walked to the bank today so I could go shopping and it told me where to stick it:( I neeeeeeeeeed food!! I can't stop eating - I think I am getting too much exercise walking the dog as I am perminantly starving!!
> 
> I hope you are ok sequeena.
> 
> Eve- sorry you are still in so much pain!
> 
> I love monsoon pip! I am hoping my aline tops from the summer are going to see me through! I love this girly floaty fashion!

Just replied to your facebook status but I just ad yummy fish and chips mmmmmmmmmm :haha: Hope you find something to eat soon. I know the feeling of being constantly hungry.


----------



## Aaisrie

Not really Pip it just turned brown but it's still going unfortunately. It's worse with the constipation because obviously straining causes more to come out which freaks me out!!


----------



## heyyady

These girls have me so hungry I get up in the middle of the night to eat! The good news is I asked at the Dr today for ta total weight gain and it's under 10 pounds! I was so afraid with the amount I'm eating and the almost complete lack of exercise due to my back and the new found constant pelvic pain, I would be at my limit already! LOL, I have convinced Hubby to take me out for a steak dinner to celebrate :)


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh my gosh you lot are mean!! I ended up with marmite flavor breadsticks (which were concrete) dipping in philidelphia cheese. It was very unsatusfying!

I am going to the bank again shortly and failing that I am raiding my money box. I need bread!


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol emmea I had to raid my overdraft to get food last week and I've still not gotten out of it, I'm feeling your money related pain!!!

I was so bad last night I went onto asda direct and bought boys clothes!! Even though it hasn't been confirmed 100% I just know it's a boy, 90% is good enough for me!!! Lol


----------



## Emmea12uk

I Haven't been out of my overdraft since before I graduated! I got my child tax credit today and went shopping after having had no breakfast. You know that is a bad thing to do when you are on a budget! Lol I bought so much junk! But ate a chicken slice in my car like a starving dog and now I feel so sick lol.

Outside birth hospital waiting to see mw now. I am 20 mins early! I am going to hear the heartbeat! Yay!! I think she is having a party in my tummy on the junk I ate - it isn't helping the nausea! 

I so badly want to buy my first girly thing! Roll on 20 week scan!


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea after that Dr telling me she was 90% sure and I mean I SAW it flapping about on screen and there was no "burger" - the hospital I attend has a "don't ask, we don't tell" policy on sex so when I was having Saraya I spent weeks online training myself to be able to tell the difference and I knew immediately I was having a girl!! So This time it was really obvious to me that it was NOT a girl!! lol I managed to get out of my overdraft last year for the first time since I was a student! Then we needed oil because it ran out while I was in hospital and I didn't exactly have £263 lying around lol So yea I thought I would share what I bought!!

A 4 piece babysuit set
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/babysuit.jpg

Nautical hoodie with ears
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/earhoodie.jpg

Dino romper set
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/dinoromper.jpg

Winnie The Pooh & friends dungaree set
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/winniedungerees.jpg

What do you all think?


----------



## Emmea12uk

I love the hoody and the romper!!! So cute!


----------



## Aaisrie

Haha they're my fav too!! The romper caught my eye first and I love little hoodies with ears!! I can't wait for my appt. in 2 weeks to see if I can see his wee willy again for confirmation!!

Oh and now you are mean, when you said your CTC went in I got exciting thinking mine went in too and it bloody hasn't!! LOL


----------



## SassyLou

Doing lots of lurking and keeping up to date with you all.

Having probs today, gone down hill a little. Took George to school on my own this morning and I swear if I'd had the paperwork with me I'd have carried on to the hospital and demanded they gave me my little boy back. Irrational I know. As Rob's pointed out if you bring him home then what will you do. And to be honest I don't know.

I'm thinking about you all xxx

PS I love the hoody too xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

It was nearly all good - all bloods, fh & hb ok. The hb was really high up! By my belly button!

Booked in for birth centre! :happydance: but there was a big but - my gtt was boarderline normal - only one point below troublesom:( this means I am probably too early and still might get it:( bummer


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww Sarah I'm sorry you're having a hard day and it's totally understandable that you want to do irrational things! I think it would be more worrying if you DIDN'T have days like this because at least you're allowing yourself to grieve <3

Emmea I really hope you get the birth centre, I know it means a lot to you. Damn tests but at least the others were okay right? Noodle's HB was really high this morning too!! I checked it earlier and it was right below my BB on my left :]


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi everyone!

Happy 15 weeks to me!!!! Baby Griff is the size of an Orange today!!
Happy 16 week Pip!

Sassy - Sorry your doing it tough ..... i know i would feel exactly the same.
Eve - Sorry to hear your still bleeding. I LOVE the hoodie and the romper!!!!
Squeena - Keep us updated with what the MW says, hope the bleeding stops.
Emmea - Glad all went well with your appointment, let's hope your GD doesn't rear its ugly head any time soon!

P.s - jimmy has told me we are going on holiday a week today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Happy 15w Caroline!! I can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going... I want to slow it down... only without all the sickness, bleeding and crap LOL


----------



## heva510

morning all sorry to hear of sad news on here my thoughts are with all who are suffering x x 

how is everyone, sorry i haven't posted was very down over last week or to but black cloud seems to be lifting a little i'm 3 days off the half way mark and have scan next weds which i'm worrying about x x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Omg - I was just really really sick 39 minutes after my lunch. I don't think t was morning sickness because I felt so ill. I only had a Blt sandwich with mayo - I have not has mayo in like six months and it was best before feb 2011 - do you think this could have been off and caused it? What if I have something nasty like salmonella that baby can get even if I don't get ill! Panic!!!!!


----------



## heva510

Update on way to hospital ATM as not sure I waters have broke x


----------



## Megg33k

Oh god, Heva! Thinking of you!!! :hugs: 

Thanks, girls. I'm still here... Most of my updates are in my journal though. Its all a bit hard still, though I'm doing quite well with it. I'll be better after my follow-up today and when I get my cycle date from my clinic for IVF round 2. The only way forward is... forward!


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea don't panic - do you still feel sick? I doubt it was the mayo as it's still in date! It could be a touch of morning sickness, it can hit you every so often. I had normal morning sickness with Saraya but if I ate anything with peppers in [which I loved before pregnancy!] I felt really sick!! I think it's just one of those things! I hope you're feeling better now.

Heva thinking of you, hope it's good news <3

Meg it's good to see you AND to hear you sounding so upbeat.

AFM I've been having a morning freak out about the Sure Start grant which has been stopped... I was relying on it for getting a cot. Frustrated and upset.


----------



## Barbiebaby

Hey girls hope everyone is ok. 

Megg thinking of you honey. We're all here for you. :hugs:

Heva hope everything is ok, will be keeping everything crossed for you. x

Little Griff happy 15 weeks. 

Aaisrie your little boys clothes are gorgeous! Still can't bring myself to buy anything yet.

Emmea I'm sure Mayo was fine if it was in date, I never had morning sickness in the first 12 weeks with this baby but find the sickness is hitting me more now? Bizarre! 

x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh god heva! Thinking of you!


----------



## heva510

Been to hospital they not sure what was causing lose of fluid (which has now stopped) cervix closed hb strong so going to scan me weds and measure fluid round little man just gotto take it easy and go start back if I lose any more x x


----------



## Barbiebaby

Glad everything is ok and baby is fine. Must be such a relief. x


----------



## Pippin

Glad it's ok Heva, I'm very leaky but thankfully it's not fluid it's mostly watery cm and wee which is tmi but I was worried for a while but it's ok and fluid is fine around the baby according to all the scans. It could just be the same. I need to do more pelvic floor exercises. 

LG happy 15 weeks to you too. I can't believe I'm an avocado now :yipee:

Megg lovely to hear from you hon and I'm so pleased you are looking forward to the next go. It's good to focus on something positive.

Everyone else sorry to miss you out but have to change Sam's nappy he's just leaked everywhere. Including Grandma!


----------



## heva510

Pippin said:


> Glad it's ok Heva, I'm very leaky but thankfully it's not fluid it's mostly watery cm and wee which is tmi but I was worried for a while but it's ok and fluid is fine around the baby according to all the scans. It could just be the same.
> They said it could be but was a big gush sorry tmi was running down legs etc saws scared shitless x


----------



## reversal

Happy 16 weeks pipin :happydance:
happy 15 weeks caroline :happydance:
megg I'm so sorry for your loss but admire your attitude and determination good luck :hugs:
Sassy sorry your having a tough time :hugs:
Aaisrie hope your feeling better, loved all the little outfits so cute :hugs:
Emmea good new about your appointment I hope you get to have the birth you want, I hope the sickness was only ms and not food poisoning :hugs:

I'm having lots of brown discharge and a little pain around pubic bone area but baby's heartbeat is strong on the doppler and I have my 12week scan on monday


----------



## Pippin

Heva I'd be scared too if it was like that! :hugs:

Reversal I had brown spotting with both pregnancies at 12 weeks. I have a theory it's the uterus moving up out the pelvis. Glad you can hear the heart beat so nice isn't it.

Sam has chicken pox and an ear infection. Poor sausage but looks like Simon will miss the gender scan next sat unless I can find a willing sitter :(


----------



## Megg33k

So glad to see your update, Heva... I had to come check on you! Take it easy, for sure! :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Glad to see you back heva! I hope it wasn't your waters. In my first pregnancy my bladder gave in to a sudden kick and emptied in a gush all on the floor. I didn't eve know I needed to go ! I ended up in hospital having swabs too. After that my bladder has never been the same again.

Yawn... I hate predawn wake up calls from my toddler bouncing on my bed:( really want that hour sleep back.


----------



## Pippin

Emmea forgot to say sorry about you gtt test results, what a bummer do you have to go back again for more tests?


----------



## Emmea12uk

I have to go back at 28 weeks but my go said I should start testing everyday and as soon as I see high readings, he will do the test himself straightaway. The threshold is 7.8 and I was 7.6 so practically diabetic :(

Fingers crossed I hold out until Easter!! Lol is it an early or late one this year?


----------



## reversal

Emmea12uk said:


> I have to go back at 28 weeks but my go said I should start testing everyday and as soon as I see high readings, he will do the test himself straightaway. The threshold is 7.8 and I was 7.6 so practically diabetic :(
> 
> Fingers crossed I hold out until Easter!! Lol is it an early or late one this year?

I think its late good friday being on the 22nd of april x


----------



## Aaisrie

Eugh just had another bout of severe constipation = MY BUM IS FREAKIN' KILLING ME AGAIN!! WTF... Seriously, at what point does pregnancy get easier? Why can't *I* be one of those people that looks glam and has no symptoms?! LOL


----------



## Pippin

Emmea12uk said:


> I have to go back at 28 weeks but my go said I should start testing everyday and as soon as I see high readings, he will do the test himself straightaway. The threshold is 7.8 and I was 7.6 so practically diabetic :(
> 
> Fingers crossed I hold out until Easter!! Lol is it an early or late one this year?

Ahh bum. I'm sure I'll be close too I'm a prime suspect for it. we'll know in April. Sorry hon it's a pain more than anything. x


----------



## heyyady

"Why can't *I* be one of those people that looks glam and has no symptoms?!" :rofl:

I often wonder that myself- I now have a list of ailments as long as my arm, and the vanity ones are really getting to me lately- pregnancy acne that makes me look like I have leprosy! 
But what matters is that the little ones are safe and happy in there- we're big girls and can suffer through anything! 

Maybe this will help?

https://chinese-school.netfirms.com/diabetes-gestational-diet-plan.html


----------



## Pippin

I've never been glam and sexy in my life but I have to admit I like my body better in pregnancy because for once I 'want' to show off my tummy :rofl: :haha:


----------



## SassyLou

Hi everyone, I am reading your comments just haven't found the energy to reply. Rob seems to think that my problems with my mother are hampering my grieving for Archie. He told me to write everything down thats been said in the last week in the hope it might help. Thought maybe it would help if I shared it with some of the most supportive people in my life (that's you lot by the way!!!). I don't really expect you to read it all as its very long and as I've written it from my heart with a lot of anger I'm sure its grammatically rubbish.

Thursday 27th January 2011.

Phoned my mum as soon as I left midwife to say they couldn&#8217;t find a heartbeat or any placental sounds, I explained it wasn&#8217;t looking good, although the midwife did say as I have a uterus which lays backwards rather than forwards that might not be helping. She did say though that she didn&#8217;t want me to have any false hope. Things weren&#8217;t looking good. When I told my mum she said &#8220;Well I hope you won&#8217;t be stupid enough to put yourself through this again. She then started crying and said &#8220;I&#8217;m not crying for the baby I never wanted you to have it. I&#8217;m crying for you and what you keep putting yourself through&#8221;.

I phoned her again that night when the hospital confirmed that our baby had died. Again her first words were &#8220;I hope you&#8217;re not gonna put yourself through this again&#8221;. I asked her what she was doing the following day, she said &#8220;I&#8217;ve told you I&#8217;m going to Janet&#8217;s (my half sister, her step-daughter), why?&#8221; I explained that I wasn&#8217;t sure what I was going to do with the boys. She said &#8220;Well I can&#8217;t cancel, they&#8217;ll have bought food in for me coming&#8221;.

Friday 28th January, 2011

Mum phoned before she went. By this time I&#8217;d spoken to a friend who works on labour ward and she&#8217;d explained what would happen. I explained that I&#8217;d have to deliver the baby as it was now too big to have surgery. I explained that it would be about 5 inches long, she said &#8220;Well that&#8217;s not big&#8221;. Plus I got the usual you&#8217;re stupid if you do this again, and you&#8217;re too old. Not really appropriate when all I care about is my poor baby. I also told her that I could still feel him moving (I felt him moving right up to the day I had him, I was told this was normal as he was floating around in water) she never said anything, it was so painful, he was moving that usually means your baby is ok, but I knew mine wasn&#8217;t. The midwife even heard him moving on the Doppler on the Thursday when he&#8217;d already gone, she did warn me this could happen, I felt him at the same time as she heard him.

Sunday 30th January, 2011

My mum had phoned from my half sister at 1pm(ish), I don&#8217;t know how on earth she thought I&#8217;d be home as I&#8217;d told her I was going to have to be induced. When we did get home (about 7pm) I sent a text message to my step-sisters home phone saying we were at home.

Mum phones back. She wanted to know if the tablet on Friday had worked, I explained that it wasn&#8217;t meant to get me into labour but was meant to stop my body producing progesterone. I then go on to say what happened (relatively quick labour, troublesome and stuck placenta that meant I nearly ended up in theatre etc.) At some point during this I must have referred to Archie as &#8216;he&#8217;, she said &#8220;Oh it was another lad then&#8221;. I explained that it certainly looked that way but at 16/17 weeks nobody could tell for certain. I was then a bit upset and said &#8220;Oh mum, he&#8217;s beautiful&#8221; and she replied &#8220;Well you said it&#8217;d look like an alien&#8221;. What I&#8217;d actually said on the Friday when trying to get over to her how much this baby meant to us all was that George wanted us to take photos of the baby but I wasn&#8217;t sure as they can sometimes be a little alien looking at this stage (I think it was my way of protecting myself as I was scarred that I&#8217;d be frightened by how he looked). Whatever I&#8217;d said before surely when I say that my poor baby that I&#8217;ve just given birth to is beautiful you don&#8217;t say &#8220;you said it&#8217;d look like an alien&#8221;. He didn&#8217;t look like an alien he was truly beautiful, he had everything ears, nose, mouth, hands, fingers, toes even gorgeous knobbly knees. I did tell her this before I even said he was beautiful and before she said &#8220;You said it&#8217;d look like an alien&#8221;.

She then went on to ask if Rob&#8217;s parents had managed to get a flight back from Spain, I said no and she replied &#8220;Well there&#8217;s nothing they could have done&#8221;. I pointed out that they were trying to get back to look after the boys as there was no one to look after them. I said luckily Val and Walt (our neighbours) had stepped in. I explained that the hospital had said it could take up to two days for the induction to work and that Val had said not to worry they&#8217;d look after the boys as long as was needed. My mum said &#8220;That was kind of them&#8221;. By this point I was hurt and angry and replied &#8220;Yes it was, I&#8217;m going now bye&#8221;.

Tuesday 1st February, 2011

Terrible day, went shopping with Rob (which was nice) we were looking for a photo frame for Archie&#8217;s picture but couldn&#8217;t find one. My breasts were getting increasingly sore. When I got home I realised I was producing milk, it absolutely devastated me. I loved feeding my boys, and it&#8217;s the one thing that when we decided after George not to have anymore children I truly grieved for. I couldn&#8217;t believe I would never feed another child. So here I was crying my eyes out knowing that this milk should be for Archie, a baby I&#8217;d never be able to feed. I was also feeling hurt by my mums comments, my baby had died and my own mother couldn&#8217;t support me or even try to say the right thing.

Just stopped crying when the phone rings and its my mother. -:

Mum &#8220;Hiya, I&#8217;m home&#8221; in the most cheerful voice you&#8217;ve ever heard!

Me &#8220;Oh ok&#8221; Rob says I said it quietly, but not with any tone, just sounded sad.

Mum &#8220;What&#8217;s wrong with you?&#8221;

Me &#8220;Well you didn&#8217;t expect me to be cheerful did you?

Mum &#8220;Well if you&#8217;re going to be like that, I&#8217;m going&#8221; I can tell she&#8217;s going to put the phone down.

Me &#8220;I don&#8217;t believe you&#8221;

Mum (in quite an angry tone) &#8220;And I don&#8217;t believe you&#8221;

Me &#8220;Do you know that even after everything I&#8217;ve been through these past few days it you that&#8217;s hurt me the most&#8221;

Mum &#8220;I&#8217;m going, if you&#8217;re going to be like that don&#8217;t bother phoning me&#8221;

And then she slammed the phone down.

All of the comments she made from the Thursday to the Tuesday were said with attitude and without any compassion at all.

This is her grandson, she doesn&#8217;t even know his name is Archie. My beautiful son&#8217;s grandma can&#8217;t even acknowledge him, it hurts so much. Plus doesn&#8217;t everyone when they&#8217;re hurt and in pain want their mum. Thank God I have the most amazing, wonderful and loving husband, my lovely boys and my fantastic friends. 

If you've managed to read this far :happydance:

Hopefully offloading this might give me the release I need to move on.


----------



## Pippin

Holy crap Sassy I just can't believe all that, I'm gobsmacked. :shock: am I allowed to say she sounds an incredibly selfish and insensitive old bag. Sorry if that offends you :hugs: I thought my mum was bad enough today when I had to tell her that hearing about DH's failings all the time was a bit hard to hear. That sounds worse than it was actually as we're only talking about him not doing chores around the house :dohh: So sorry you aren't getting her support. She clearly doesn't have the same values as you do as a mum :hug:


----------



## SassyLou

Pippin said:


> Holy crap Sassy I just can't believe all that, I'm gobsmacked. :shock: am I allowed to say she sounds an incredibly selfish and insensitive old bag. Sorry if that offends you :hugs: I thought my mum was bad enough today when I had to tell her that hearing about DH's failings all the time was a bit hard to hear. That sounds worse than it was actually as we're only talking about him not doing chores around the house :dohh: So sorry you aren't getting her support. She clearly doesn't have the same values as you do as a mum :hug:

Thanks think I needed to hear that from someone other than Rob (obviously he's biased and is ready to kill her). My friends are ready to kill her too, but obviously I've told them what's been going on and they've seen me upset, so that makes them upset. Sometimes you think you're making more of it than you should but your response has reassured me I'm not. 
She's never been very good and has always had a tendancy to try and 'punish' me when I haven't done things she's wanted. Plus she's always had a very vicious tongue!!!

Sorry you're having problems with your mum xxx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Sassy that broke my heart reading that, she sounds very insensitive, I believe if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all, perhaps your mum could learn from that. It sounds like you have a very supportive person in Rob and I'm glad he's encouraging you to share your feelings, I write a diary and find its a great help for me in difficult times. 

I hope your mum finds a bit of compassion either that or learns to keep her mouth shut. 

x


----------



## heyyady

Oh, Hon, can I come there and kill your mom? I know it was bad- but seeing/hearing it all together is unbelievable! There is a saying I try and try to remember in situations like these- "Consider the source and be unimpressed." I know that's easier said than done as no one can hurt us quite like our moms, but she is obviously not the open caring person that you are. And your Archie is just beautiful.


----------



## Emmea12uk

That is so sad:( there must be something driving her to behave like that. No matter how inappropriate or insensitive it is, she must be hurting. That is not an excuse though and I am sorry she isn't supporting you. I am so glad you do have a lovely husband and family otherwise.

I hope your mum comes to her senses soon.


----------



## SassyLou

My mum does have problems (although not if you were to speak to her), she's always right and even said once to me that she's never wrong. I know that peoples pasts can have an effect on their behaviour, but to hurt people in the way she does is unforgivable. She is truly egocentric.
Whatever she's done in the past I've always made excuses for her and still run around after her. I just can't do it this time. She's always been cold towards me, and has always been determined to 'punish' me whenever I've done something she doesn't agree with.
She permenantly undermined me as a mother with my eldest son, and constantly used to tell me off in front of him if I told him off for something. She criticises me to anyone who will listen, telling them that I have no maternal instinct. If you spoke to my boys and husband they would disagree.

Here are a few things she's done.

My eldest son got himself into quite serious trouble, I was having a rant about him which of course she didn't like and said "If you hadn't been so quick to open your legs we wouldn't be in this mess".

When George had his eye op I phoned to say he was out of theatre. She started crying and said "It better have worked because *I* can't go through this again. Not George shouldn't go through this again, she couldn't stand waiting for him to be operated on again.

When my boys were confirmed (my mums not a Catholic and disagrees with the Catholic faith) all the family were asked to come and stand with the boys, put their hands on them and pray while the bishop confirmed them. My mum wouldn't do it because she didn't agree with the catholic faith, although she claims to be a christian, it wasn't about being catholic it was about supporting and praying for the boys. One family had an anglican bishop with them and even he stood with his grandchildren who were being confirmed. My poor boys couldn't understand it and were really upset.

My (step) brother-in-law has recently been found guilty of messing with his grandaughter and another two girls, in my mums eyes its not true because the girls are ganging up on him, and she really doesn't care that my poor great-niece has tried to kill herself 3 times because of this and was almost successful last time (they still don't know if she permenantly caused liver damage). My poor nephew (father of the girl who's tried to commit suicide) is beside himself (we're really close), he's been so brave. My step-sister (grandmother of the poor girl) has abandoned her grandchild and son and has stood by her husband. My mother told me "they've done nothing wrong to me" and is standing by them because my step-sister visits every Monday and gets her some shopping (she's my mum's step-daughter by the way).

She really does believe that the only way is her way, that nobody's opinion is valid but her own, she becomes obsessed by certain people and yet completely dismisses others, the only person to feel pain is her.

Believe me there's so much more but I think I've hijacked this thread enough over the last week or so. I think this is the final straw I can't be hurt like this anymore and I won't allow her to hurt my boys anymore (George was devastated last time we visited as he heard he say that she wasn't bothered about the baby, obviously before I miscarried).

Thanks everyone, I really don't know what I'd have done without you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sounds like you don't need her problems in your life. Will keeping her at arm's legnth make her see she is behaving badly?


----------



## SassyLou

Emmea12uk said:


> Sounds like you don't need her problems in your life. Will keeping her at arm's legnth make her see she is behaving badly?

No it won't make her realise unfortunately, she's so egocentric that she really will believe she's done nothing wrong and its all my fault.
Usually I end up ringing her 1st but this time I really can't.

xxx


----------



## sequeena

Wow sassy can't believe what I've read. Sorry it took me so long to reply but when I got to the part about your step brother in law I had to click off the thread, it was just too much having experienced the same thing. Don't worry, not your fault, and I feel better about it now. I'm so glad he has been sent to prison :hugs:

As for your mum :growlmad: my mum, niece and sister are the same - even went so far as to tell me they didn't care when I overdosed. Much like your great-niece really, so very sad :( how is she doing now?


----------



## SassyLou

Unfortunately he hasn't gone to prison, sentencing on the 17th, but it doesn't look like he will as he did a sort of plea bargain. My great niece is doing ok, I think she's upset by the outcome. I know just how you feel, I truly do, I've found it quite difficult to deal with but know she needs the support. I don't think things like this ever leaves you.

I'm sorry about your family too, some people are truely cruel. I would never hurt anyone the way my family hurt me, but as Rob says thats why I'm a target for them. I'm sure its the same with you, because you try and be nice to everyone and keep the peace you're an easy target.

Its just not fair really.

If you ever need to talk you can always PM me.

I'll send you a PM with my name, I think you're on facebook, so am I xxxxx


----------



## sequeena

Oh god no I'm really sorry, didn't read it properly, I hope he does go down. It was awful when I got the not guilty verdict, but I had my :bfp: the same day so silver linings and all that.

Sometimes your family are the most awful people in the world. I've never been hurt by someone so much than I have by them :(

Just added you on fb now hun xx I hope your niece is getting the help she deserves. Victim support keep trying to contact me but I don't see why they bother, I've basically been branded a liar in the eyes of the law :wacko:


----------



## SassyLou

It must be so awful for you, but I'm sure sane people don't think you're a liar. I really don't think he'll go to prison, unfortunately.
My niece has tried to commit suicide three times, the last time almost killed her. She was admitted to an adolecent mental health unit, she got lots of help there and has continued to have follow up support.
Please don't mention any of this on FB, I know you won't, but just had to be sure.
xxxxx


----------



## sequeena

That's brill, not that she almost died but that they're taking her seriously and realises how much she needs the help. Did she overdose? When I tried to commit suicide I down a cocktail of paracetamol/ibuprofen/aspirin and cut myself again :dohh: They were worried about my liver then too. I have no idea how we get to that point and thinking about it now makes me cringe.

I won't mention it, I don't mention mine on there either :) x


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> That's brill, not that she almost died but that they're taking her seriously and realises how much she needs the help. Did she overdose? When I tried to commit suicide I down a cocktail of paracetamol/ibuprofen/aspirin and cut myself again :dohh: They were worried about my liver then too. I have no idea how we get to that point and thinking about it now makes me cringe.
> 
> I won't mention it, I don't mention mine on there either :) x

Yes she did overdose, the last time she took loads and loads of paracetamol, can't remember how many but it was loads, they kept giving her the antidote for days. My nephew and his girlfriend (her parents) have been so brave, I don't know how they've managed it.

Here if you need anyone xxxxxxx


----------



## Pippin

Wow Sassy what a mess hey hon. Can you just cut contact unless it's really necessary. You know just reply when she phones you but not bother contacting her for a while. I'm not sure I could stand by my Mum if she supported a pedophile. That's just such a sad story and how could anyone put a grown man over the innocence of a child :wacko: I'd never mention anything anywhere hon so you don't need to worry about that. As a teacher I get to deal with cases like this all the time so I know the heartache it can all bring and the confidentiality we have to keep. My Mum is always right too lol but thankfully has alway 'done' the right thing if you know what I mean. She can be opinionated which sadly I think I'm getting but I catch myself and stop as I really don't want to turn out the same. It's working so far. xx


----------



## SassyLou

Pippin said:


> Wow Sassy what a mess hey hon. Can you just cut contact unless it's really necessary. You know just reply when she phones you but not bother contacting her for a while. I'm not sure I could stand by my Mum if she supported a pedophile. That's just such a sad story and how could anyone put a grown man over the innocence of a child :wacko: I'd never mention anything anywhere hon so you don't need to worry about that. As a teacher I get to deal with cases like this all the time so I know the heartache it can all bring and the confidentiality we have to keep. My Mum is always right too lol but thankfully has alway 'done' the right thing if you know what I mean. She can be opinionated which sadly I think I'm getting but I catch myself and stop as I really don't want to turn out the same. It's working so far. xx

I don't honestly think she'll phone, she really will believe it's me that's in the wrong and expect me to phone and apologise. I think the record was 8 weeks without us speaking and I caved and phoned. I wouldn't mind but it was one of her tantrums that time too. My half/step sister who's clearly warped too had a go at me because during that 8 weeks my mum never saw the kids. Apparently I should have still dropped them off, the fact that she never phoned to see how they were is irrelevant. It's like this time, she's phoned almost every day since George's op worrying about him, well his eye's still not right, but obviously that doesn't matter anymore.

As for supporting 'the perv' (as he's know at our house, sorry if that bothers anyone) I've already told her she disgusts me, but well she's never wrong :dohh:

Oh, there's so much more, but like I said I'm taking over, sorry.

xxxxxx

Oh just thought of one last one, my dad (who was amazing) had a heart attack and she was so upset at what was happening and how she might be left on her own, he had to phone for his own ambulance, yes mid heart attack on the phone asking for an ambulance. 

I just can't get over to you how egocentric she is, its frightening.


----------



## Vickieh1981

SassyLou said:


> Hi everyone, I am reading your comments just haven't found the energy to reply. Rob seems to think that my problems with my mother are hampering my grieving for Archie. He told me to write everything down thats been said in the last week in the hope it might help. Thought maybe it would help if I shared it with some of the most supportive people in my life (that's you lot by the way!!!). I don't really expect you to read it all as its very long and as I've written it from my heart with a lot of anger I'm sure its grammatically rubbish.
> 
> Thursday 27th January 2011.
> 
> Phoned my mum as soon as I left midwife to say they couldnt find a heartbeat or any placental sounds, I explained it wasnt looking good, although the midwife did say as I have a uterus which lays backwards rather than forwards that might not be helping. She did say though that she didnt want me to have any false hope. Things werent looking good. When I told my mum she said Well I hope you wont be stupid enough to put yourself through this again. She then started crying and said Im not crying for the baby I never wanted you to have it. Im crying for you and what you keep putting yourself through.
> 
> I phoned her again that night when the hospital confirmed that our baby had died. Again her first words were I hope youre not gonna put yourself through this again. I asked her what she was doing the following day, she said Ive told you Im going to Janets (my half sister, her step-daughter), why? I explained that I wasnt sure what I was going to do with the boys. She said Well I cant cancel, theyll have bought food in for me coming.
> 
> Friday 28th January, 2011
> 
> Mum phoned before she went. By this time Id spoken to a friend who works on labour ward and shed explained what would happen. I explained that Id have to deliver the baby as it was now too big to have surgery. I explained that it would be about 5 inches long, she said Well thats not big. Plus I got the usual youre stupid if you do this again, and youre too old. Not really appropriate when all I care about is my poor baby. I also told her that I could still feel him moving (I felt him moving right up to the day I had him, I was told this was normal as he was floating around in water) she never said anything, it was so painful, he was moving that usually means your baby is ok, but I knew mine wasnt. The midwife even heard him moving on the Doppler on the Thursday when hed already gone, she did warn me this could happen, I felt him at the same time as she heard him.
> 
> Sunday 30th January, 2011
> 
> My mum had phoned from my half sister at 1pm(ish), I dont know how on earth she thought Id be home as Id told her I was going to have to be induced. When we did get home (about 7pm) I sent a text message to my step-sisters home phone saying we were at home.
> 
> Mum phones back. She wanted to know if the tablet on Friday had worked, I explained that it wasnt meant to get me into labour but was meant to stop my body producing progesterone. I then go on to say what happened (relatively quick labour, troublesome and stuck placenta that meant I nearly ended up in theatre etc.) At some point during this I must have referred to Archie as he, she said Oh it was another lad then. I explained that it certainly looked that way but at 16/17 weeks nobody could tell for certain. I was then a bit upset and said Oh mum, hes beautiful and she replied Well you said itd look like an alien. What Id actually said on the Friday when trying to get over to her how much this baby meant to us all was that George wanted us to take photos of the baby but I wasnt sure as they can sometimes be a little alien looking at this stage (I think it was my way of protecting myself as I was scarred that Id be frightened by how he looked). Whatever Id said before surely when I say that my poor baby that Ive just given birth to is beautiful you dont say you said itd look like an alien. He didnt look like an alien he was truly beautiful, he had everything ears, nose, mouth, hands, fingers, toes even gorgeous knobbly knees. I did tell her this before I even said he was beautiful and before she said You said itd look like an alien.
> 
> She then went on to ask if Robs parents had managed to get a flight back from Spain, I said no and she replied Well theres nothing they could have done. I pointed out that they were trying to get back to look after the boys as there was no one to look after them. I said luckily Val and Walt (our neighbours) had stepped in. I explained that the hospital had said it could take up to two days for the induction to work and that Val had said not to worry theyd look after the boys as long as was needed. My mum said That was kind of them. By this point I was hurt and angry and replied Yes it was, Im going now bye.
> 
> Tuesday 1st February, 2011
> 
> Terrible day, went shopping with Rob (which was nice) we were looking for a photo frame for Archies picture but couldnt find one. My breasts were getting increasingly sore. When I got home I realised I was producing milk, it absolutely devastated me. I loved feeding my boys, and its the one thing that when we decided after George not to have anymore children I truly grieved for. I couldnt believe I would never feed another child. So here I was crying my eyes out knowing that this milk should be for Archie, a baby Id never be able to feed. I was also feeling hurt by my mums comments, my baby had died and my own mother couldnt support me or even try to say the right thing.
> 
> Just stopped crying when the phone rings and its my mother. -:
> 
> Mum Hiya, Im home in the most cheerful voice youve ever heard!
> 
> Me Oh ok Rob says I said it quietly, but not with any tone, just sounded sad.
> 
> Mum Whats wrong with you?
> 
> Me Well you didnt expect me to be cheerful did you?
> 
> Mum Well if youre going to be like that, Im going I can tell shes going to put the phone down.
> 
> Me I dont believe you
> 
> Mum (in quite an angry tone) And I dont believe you
> 
> Me Do you know that even after everything Ive been through these past few days it you thats hurt me the most
> 
> Mum Im going, if youre going to be like that dont bother phoning me
> 
> And then she slammed the phone down.
> 
> All of the comments she made from the Thursday to the Tuesday were said with attitude and without any compassion at all.
> 
> This is her grandson, she doesnt even know his name is Archie. My beautiful sons grandma cant even acknowledge him, it hurts so much. Plus doesnt everyone when theyre hurt and in pain want their mum. Thank God I have the most amazing, wonderful and loving husband, my lovely boys and my fantastic friends.
> 
> If you've managed to read this far :happydance:
> 
> Hopefully offloading this might give me the release I need to move on.

I was getting very emotional reading through your journal. We had the same thing with Isabella, delivery at the same stage and a placenta that got stuck.

I was very lucky to have the wonderful support of my Mum and I can't believe how evil your mother has been to you. I'm so sorry she has done this, I don't know how you ever go about trying to forgive something like that.

I am sure your little boy was beautiful. I know I was scared to see Isabella but like you I was amazed by how perfect she was.

If you ever need to talk feel free to pm me. xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Sarah I'm so glad you feel comfortable sharing all of that, I read it all and you already know my feelings but I just wanted you to know I'm still here and reading.

Sorry I wasn't on last night but the bum pain was excruciating but fortunately it's eased again today.

Did you all hear Amanda Holden has lost her son at 7mo? Totally frightened me...Link To Sun Newspaper


----------



## LittleGriffin

Sassy - I'm so sorry about your 'mother', unfortunately i have know people who are 'it's all about me' and no matter what they do, you keep going back because you don't want to be a horrible person like them and you hope they will have changed 'this time.' 
She sounds like an emotional bully ...... try and stay away for as long as you can, i know it's hard but you need to think of your beautiful Archie, yourself, your boys and Rob .... that's what matters.


It's so sad about Amanda Holden ...... no one should know what it feels like to lose a baby. :-(


----------



## SassyLou

Vickieh1981 said:


> I was getting very emotional reading through your journal. We had the same thing with Isabella, delivery at the same stage and a placenta that got stuck.
> 
> I was very lucky to have the wonderful support of my Mum and I can't believe how evil your mother has been to you. I'm so sorry she has done this, I don't know how you ever go about trying to forgive something like that.
> 
> I am sure your little boy was beautiful. I know I was scared to see Isabella but like you I was amazed by how perfect she was.
> 
> If you ever need to talk feel free to pm me. xxx

Thanks for replying, I'm really sorry you lost Isabella. 
Like you I was amazed by Archie's perfection, they really are perfect.
Please feel free to message me anytime aswell.
xxx


----------



## SassyLou

Eve - thanks xxx
It really is awful about Amanda Holden, it really is frightening. 

Little Griffin - Thanks, you're spot on about her, she really is a bully and she gets away with it, when you say anything to people that know her they say "well thats what your mums like, its her way, she's always been the same" like its some endearing quality!!!

I know I keep saying it but I appreciate you all so much, I can believe that people I haven't met can be so supportive and helpful. Even Rob has commented on how much support you've all provided, he took great comfort from the comments you all wrote when I posted Archie's picture.

I promise I'm gonna try and return all this support.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Pippin

I'm afraid Sassy I'd just dig my heals in and not phone. When you're SIL sticks her ose in then you can let it all out and class it as therapy!!!!

I was so sad to hear about Amanda Holden's baby. Just shows how fragile life is. Too much sad news recently :cry:


----------



## Aaisrie

Sarah you already support us by being here and listening to us moan even though we're moaning about something you have lost - THAT is support <3


----------



## reversal

wow sassy I cant believe your mothers lack of support, selfishness, and total insensativity. I'm not sure if I had a mother like that I would want my boys to have anything to do with her,
like you said thank god for your husband, boys, friends and neighbours, archie was so beautiful sorry you have an awful mum :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

SassyLou said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> That's brill, not that she almost died but that they're taking her seriously and realises how much she needs the help. Did she overdose? When I tried to commit suicide I down a cocktail of paracetamol/ibuprofen/aspirin and cut myself again :dohh: They were worried about my liver then too. I have no idea how we get to that point and thinking about it now makes me cringe.
> 
> I won't mention it, I don't mention mine on there either :) x
> 
> Yes she did overdose, the last time she took loads and loads of paracetamol, can't remember how many but it was loads, they kept giving her the antidote for days. My nephew and his girlfriend (her parents) have been so brave, I don't know how they've managed it.
> 
> Here if you need anyone xxxxxxxClick to expand...

I had the same thing with my parents and family. I told them about their best friend who lived with us and they didn't believe me and allowed him to stay. I was 15 and he had been out of line for 5 years. It all came to a head when I prosecuted and my parents came round. He got off too due to no evidence. I will never forgive my family that - how could they believe I was that malicious that they continued to leave me at risk.

I hear this story all the time and it makes me so sad:(


----------



## SassyLou

Emmea12uk said:


> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> That's brill, not that she almost died but that they're taking her seriously and realises how much she needs the help. Did she overdose? When I tried to commit suicide I down a cocktail of paracetamol/ibuprofen/aspirin and cut myself again :dohh: They were worried about my liver then too. I have no idea how we get to that point and thinking about it now makes me cringe.
> 
> I won't mention it, I don't mention mine on there either :) x
> 
> Yes she did overdose, the last time she took loads and loads of paracetamol, can't remember how many but it was loads, they kept giving her the antidote for days. My nephew and his girlfriend (her parents) have been so brave, I don't know how they've managed it.
> 
> Here if you need anyone xxxxxxx[/QUOTE
> 
> I had the same thing with my parents and family. I told them about their best friend who lived with us and they didn't believe me and allowed him to stay. I was 15 and he had been out of line for 5 years. It all came to a head when I prosecuted and my parents came round. He got off too due to no evidence. I will never forgive my family that - how could they believe I was that malicious that they continued to leave me at risk.
> 
> I hear this story all the time and it makes me so sad:(Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe how many times I hear this story, its frightening. I'm really sorry you had to go through this.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


----------



## Emmea12uk

Don't be sorry - I am ok with it and it made me a stronger independent person. It opened my eyes to the fact that you should never trust anyone completely. Now I am working for a charity for vulnerable children and adults it makes me so much more aware.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Can I have a little off topic winge?

Today my son was playing in the street with all the neighbours kids for the first time. He is the youngest at 2.5, and there was a 3.5, 5 , 6, 7 & 8 year old and he was trying desperately to keep up with them all on their bikes or playing football. He has a balance bike because I didn't know whether he would be string enough for peddles. My Neighbour was trying to teach him to peddle and kept saying his legs weren't strong enough. I was torn between telling him his disabilities or letting them believe it was an age thing. He also goes to the 3.5 yr old's house to play all the time and I don't want to tell them either. He looks like a normal child to the untrained eye.

I don't want them to see or treat him differently and I am worried the kids won't like him if they knew. Should I keep quiet? They should know for safety reasons really - he can get life threatening problems in his head at any time.

Sorry for ranting. Now is the first time he has really mixed with his neighbors and I have to ask myself this and will have to with every friend he makes.


----------



## SassyLou

Oh please have an off topic winge, I certainly feel like I've taken up far too much of your time with my crap.

I really don't know what to say for the best. I think as a mother and obviously a good mother you'll do the right thing for Tom and your family. Gosh thats such a cop out from me.

Sorry xxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

I am just so worried about all those horrible people out there who would treat him differently if they knew. Why can't everyone be nice! Maybe I am underestimating people.


----------



## Pippin

I think I'd tell them Emmea. After all it's nothing to hide or be ashamed about but it does mean Tom won't be asked to do activities that he can't do. I'd worry Tom might start to feel bad if he can't do the things these parents are asking him to do. I understand you don't want him treated differently I'd be the same but maybe it's a way of just making sure he's included properly and safely. Also if you explain fully then he need not be singled out. You'll need to tell school so see it as a practice run. xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea I think Pip gave good advice there :]

Poor Saraya was hiding under a blanket and fell against the corner of the table and now has a HUGE bump on her wee head :[ She hardly cried but the dent it made and the NOISE eugh...


----------



## SassyLou

Emmea12uk said:


> I am just so worried about all those horrible people out there who would treat him differently if they knew. Why can't everyone be nice! Maybe I am underestimating people.

I often wonder that, why can't people just be nice. I know you'll make the right decision xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> Yea I think Pip gave good advice there :]
> 
> Poor Saraya was hiding under a blanket and fell against the corner of the table and now has a HUGE bump on her wee head :[ She hardly cried but the dent it made and the NOISE eugh...

Ohhh that reminded me that on Friday Tom got tangled in his legs and smacked his head on a box at nursery. He cried so much apparently. But today I took him to the beach cafe for lunch and the weather was appalling. When I opened the car door the wind took it and it flee open straight into his face;( I felt so bad. It knocked him flying and on the floor:( poor kid. Surprised how resiliant he is to knocks. I'd have cried much more!


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> Yea I think Pip gave good advice there :]
> 
> Poor Saraya was hiding under a blanket and fell against the corner of the table and now has a HUGE bump on her wee head :[ She hardly cried but the dent it made and the NOISE eugh...

Oh gosh is she alright? Bless her xxxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

She's fine, I mean she hit it REALLY hard because I heard it and she screamed and then cried for about 30 seconds and then we went to find daddy to get him to kiss it better but she has a HUGE bump right above her eye... fortunately it wasn't a little lower


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> She's fine, I mean she hit it REALLY hard because I heard it and she screamed and then cried for about 30 seconds and then we went to find daddy to get him to kiss it better but she has a HUGE bump right above her eye... fortunately it wasn't a little lower

Awww bless her. Sam seems to bounce quite well and we've escaped anything major happening. Worst thing he does at the moment is bite his fingers when eating, bless him it takes him by surprise every time.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pip just noticed your gender scan!!! Is it private? I am excited for you!!!


----------



## Pippin

Yes Saturday at 10:45 so excited. I know I should be pleased with anything but I secretly would love a girl I think you know that anyway. I have a feeling it might be but trying to get my mind ready for the boy word. I hope I'm not disappointed if it is as I'll feel so guilty. Is that really wrong of me? Haven't really voiced this before.


----------



## SassyLou

Pippin said:


> Yes Saturday at 10:45 so excited. I know I should be pleased with anything but I secretly would love a girl I think you know that anyway. I have a feeling it might be but trying to get my mind ready for the boy word. I hope I'm not disappointed if it is as I'll feel so guilty. Is that really wrong of me? Haven't really voiced this before.

Don't feel guilty. We paid for a private scan with George (which was more unusual almost 10 years ago). I really wanted a girl, having already had two boys, and I feared feeling disappointed at the moment of birth is it was a boy. Have to say I wasn't disappointed at all, it was lovely to know and we used to refer to him as George so Harry was already talking about having George (there's 2 years 3 months between them).

Good luck, how exciting xxx


----------



## heva510

Morning all well today I have reached the half way mark :) still worrying over scan on weds though hope everyone is ok 

Sassy I am so sorry to read the about the way yourmum has been treating u :hugs: x


----------



## Aaisrie

I had such a good day yesterday, aside from some cramps [which quite frankly were easy to deal with considering!] I had the best day I've had all pregnancy. I thought it was a turning point and that I was starting to get into it... then I woke up this morning and feel sick to my stomach :( Trying really hard not to throw up. 

I do have my 17w bump pic though

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/17wbydatese.jpg


----------



## LittleGriffin

Eve - loving the pic! Your MAHOOOOOOOOSIVE!!!!!




Does it say 'floozie' on your top? HA hahahahahaha! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

It does! I have a bunch of Floozie stuff because its so different looking :) I though that'd amuse you though!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Aaisrie said:


> It does! I have a bunch of Floozie stuff because its so different looking :) I though that'd amuse you though!!

:thumbup:
Yeah it certainly did!!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pip - I feel the same about the boy girl thing. I am worried about disappointment too.

Happy halfway heva!

Eve - your bump is massive and perfect! So jealous!


----------



## Aaisrie

I bet you have nothing to be jealous of Emmea!!

Okay so rant time! I have been trying to get Chris to give up smoking since we got pregnant with Saraya and he tried half-heartedly a number of times but never really put his ass into it. So then this time he said he was def giving up and we went to boots and he signed up on the smoking cessation program which is 12 weeks and they give you free nicotine replacement therapy [you choose patches or inhaler or whatever you want]. So he got the inhaler, quit on Saturday and used it but didn't like it because it wasn't really like smoking. But his mum, who is my best friend, for some reason doesn't want him to quit and always makes excuses or offers him cigarettes or tries to convince him to keep smoking - I have NO idea why she does this? So he goes to work today and he just rang to tell me that he had a rollie this morning and that's only 1 cigarette and it was really small and blah fucking blah and how amazing is he that he can go a whole day on 1 cigarette and that he feels better if he has rollie stuff or cigarettes there then he will be calmer and won't freak out as much. His mum smokes rollies more than regular cigarettes so I'm pretty sure she gave him the rollie this morning. I'm so angry that he can't just give up and put his ass into it. Why does he always cave and have 1 only to try and justify it to me as to how good it is that he's only had 1 when he knows that EVERYTIME he does this the cycle is the same, he has 1 today then tomorrow he has 2 and so on until he's smoking again. Am I being unreasonable? I quit cold turkey when I got pregnant with Saraya, I started again when she was in hospital when she was a baby and then I quit as soon as I found I was pregnant with this one. Cold fucking turkey. It's not that hard?


----------



## Emmea12uk

I went cold turkey a long time ago and I really don't get why parents of children smoke these days. If you did it, you have every right to be angry at him! He can do it too. Cold turkey with patches if he needs.

You must remember that week one is the easy bit. If he can't go three days he isn't trying. Give him some motivation - tell him for every cold turkey day he can do something like put aside a fiver towards something just for him.

Put your foot down!:)


----------



## Pippin

Agree I stopped as Simon quit from 40 a day full strength to nothing so I did as well. Can't imagine smoking now although I wasn't a heavy smoker in comparison to him. Do the reward thing.

Bump is lovely Aaisrie :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

My backache is back :( I think I could be like this until birth!


----------



## Aaisrie

It wouldn't work putting my foot down - Chris has that child rebellion thing that if you TELL him to do something he'd automatically do the opposite just to annoy you!! So I worked that to my advantage and told him tonight that I knew he was gonna be back on them by the weekend and that he was doing the same thing he always did so he told me he was gonna prove me wrong LOL I'm just so frustrated because I did it twice and he just doesn't seem to try at all.


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip are you sure it's coming from your back only wondering if it could be your pelvis?


----------



## Pippin

Definitely my back hon :( can't bend forward or back. I had it once before when I reached for a tent that was blowing away but once it went it never came back if you know what I mean. I just think because my ligaments are all stretchy from being pregnant it's making it worse. Going to bed to watch one born every minute now.

As for tell DH to stop smoking it would never work for me either. ANY suggestion has to come from him or it's not entertained. I just have subtle ways now of getting him to think it's his idea :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Definitely my back hon :( can't bend forward or back. I had it once before when I reached for a tent that was blowing away but once it went it never came back if you know what I mean. I just think because my ligaments are all stretchy from being pregnant it's making it worse. Going to bed to watch one born every minute now.

As for tell DH to stop smoking it would never work for me either. ANY suggestion has to come from him or it's not entertained. I just have subtle ways now of getting him to think it's his idea :rofl:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Awww pip - you sure it isn't a disk ?? You should see someone. I hope you feel better soon! 

I just want to demonstrate the idiocy of my husband - he phoned me up to tell me that his colleague has just got back from Thailand and given them each some intimacy gel which has the same effect as Viagra. The cheeky stupid little boy of a man suggested we try it!! He wants to put illegally smuggled Thai drugs near my cervix ! Can you believe it?!

Why do I have to have such an idiot for a husband :( why does he think it is ok to tell me he wants to use this kind if stuff? :sob:


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea because he's a man. That is the only answer I can give to that. Their brains are in their balls and they can't think of anyone but themselves!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL

Pip definitely sounds like you need treatment for that, like Emmea said it could be a slipped disc?

AFM - He had another fucking rollie... WTF? I mean seriously day 3 of not smoking is day 3 of "only having 2" and he STINKS of smoke, like SO much stronger than a normal cigarette.. then he put Saraya's pjs on and SHE smelt of smoke [which YES I made the point of saying loudly enough for him to hear!] FFS.... GAH THIS IS REALLY PISSING ME OFF... Can he not think of the damage he is doing to his child/ren?!?!?!?!? Fucking selfish git... of course I would LOVE to be able to smoke... it's highly enjoyable and a wonderfully lovely guilty pleasure but HELLO I DON'T BECAUSE I'M PREGNANT AND A FUCKING MOTHER?!?!?!?!?


----------



## heyyady

Don't worry about being disappointed about gender- my husband and I both really wanted boys and REALLY didn't want girls- it took us about 3.5 seconds to change our minds when we found out :)


----------



## sequeena

ugh emmea and eve - what in the world!! Sometimes I don't understand people at all :dohh:

No-one will be smoking near my child. OHs dad is a smoker but he's been told already. His granddaughter lives with him... I do worry about the state of her lungs, she's had a lot of chest problems lately.


----------



## Pippin

THanks ladies, I'm off work today I had such a rubbish night and to top it off I have the worst sore throat I've had. I've had it for three days now I never get sore throats. So I thought sod work they can do without me for a day or two so I'm having today and tomorrow off as I have a midwife appointment anyway tomorrow. I'm going to talk to her about my back. I'm sure it's not a slipped disc as my Mum had one and she's talked me trough it and it got completely better last week but if it carries on or the midwife refers me to the doctor (she's based at my doctors) then I'll book an appointment. I was wearing a pair of boots yesterday which have no cushioning to them and thinking back the first time I had this I had them on as well. So maybe it's that???


----------



## Aaisrie

Sequeena he NEVER smokes around her, he has to go outside and I used to be super strict about the "20 minute rule" but I've become lax the older Saraya has gotten. It's just so frustrating because he sees me as some evil person trying to take HIS enjoyable thing away... hello I stopped!!

Pip that definitely sounds like it could be a culprit!!! I'm glad you're taking the day off though, hopefully it'll give your back a chance to rest!


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> Sequeena he NEVER smokes around her, he has to go outside and I used to be super strict about the "20 minute rule" but I've become lax the older Saraya has gotten. It's just so frustrating because he sees me as some evil person trying to take HIS enjoyable thing away... hello I stopped!!
> 
> Pip that definitely sounds like it could be a culprit!!! I'm glad you're taking the day off though, hopefully it'll give your back a chance to rest!

Ahhh I see, I have a friend who has the 20 minute rule too x


----------



## Aaisrie

It's what the MW and Dr's recommend it's to do with 3rd hand smoke which is the stuff on your hands etc that is passed by touch... it's just gross... even though I LOVE smoking when you don't smoke the smell and everything is gross!!


----------



## Pippin

Just phoned the doctor and they don't have an appointment tomorrow so have to phone in the morning or tonight to make an automated one. I could have seen the duty doctor tonight but Simon has parents evening and no way can I handle Sam there on my own. I have to pick him up in an hour and I'm worried about getting him in the car. Maybe the childminder will do it for me. Bloody back it's getting me down now.


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip they didn't have an emergency appt? I think you need one urgently...


----------



## Pippin

They did but I can't get there without Simon and his school won't allow him to miss parents evening. I can't take Sam he's too wriggly now and won't stay in the pushchair. He's also started throwing tantrums so can't risk it. I managed to pick Sam up from childminders with no worries just now so we are home with no painful episodes just took it slow and made them lift him for me. My doctors are good I'll get one tomorrow no worries. It's actually better after resting today so I can sit without to much discomfort. Thanks though it's nice knowing you all care. xxx


----------



## Pippin

Appointment booked for tomorrow 10:40. Maybe she'll give me something different to help with the pain. x


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh I hope so Pip! Although I did see something on your FB that you were feeling better but maybe that was referring to the resting you just talked about??

Are any of you girls blogging? I just started a blog so I can keep track of my thoughts and what's going on in this pregnancy without hijacking the place and I just can't get with my BnB journal because it's too... texty? LOL


----------



## Pippin

Yes resting helps for sure hon. I can stand and sit tonight so it's a plus :thumbup: still hurts though.

I haven't got the patience to blog but I like dipping into others. I tried a journal on here too but nothing got written as I never had much to say. I need people to talk to if you know what I mean and conversations to just happen. Don't feel you need to blog just because of this thread it's what it's for no one is hijacking it :hugs: It's what makes our thread so nice and special.


----------



## SassyLou

Hi everyone.

Pip I really hope they sort your back, sounds awful. Maybe a chiropractor?

Hope everyone else is ok?

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Sarah <3


----------



## Pippin

Bit better again today so that's good. Still going to he doctors as I don't want it to happen again and I want advice plus I still have this horrid sore throat and my glands are up. Maybe it's all linked lol.

So I have my gender scan Sat at 10:45 (we get a DVD and 3D peek so I can show you) I want guesses as to what we are having. I'll outline all the symptoms I have compared to Sam, so be honest. The people that guess right get a gold star :haha: Might post a poll in second tri too today (I'll just copy this I think).

So here goes......
-MS started bang on 6 weeks for both babies, Sam was waves, week on week off and stopped at 11 weeks. This one was all day from 6 weeks to 8 weeks, two days off then all day again until 12 weeks slowly easing off until 14 weeks some days none at all, still have the odd weird feeling. The one I lost MS started at 10 dpo so much earlier.
-Carrying the same I think with this one although showing a lot early which you do second time.
-Sam's placenta posteria (sp?) this one is Anterior.
-Sam's HB around now was 140-150 this one is 150-160. Both could sound like a train or horses in my opinion lol
-Lots of spots with Sam all the way through, this time spots and hugely itchy face but recently much better.
-Hair lovely for Sam and this time bit more greasy but it is a different length now, it's shorter now I'd say. Although same rate of growth for both (legs for example).
- Craved chocolate milk and milk with Sam and this time it's apple juice (not orange though yuck) and salty things like crisps and also diary milk (no other kind lol). Early with Sam I wanted fruit, early with this one I wanted crap food and chocolate.
- Lastly mega grumpy with this one, like I mean total bitch fly of the handle irrationally grumpy, where as Sam I did but no where near as bad. (Simon thinks it's a girl purly because of this *dohh*)
- I conceived Sam on the day of our positive OPK and the Sam with this one but I had two days of a positive (totally unheard of for me) and this was on the second day of the positives.
- Chinese predictor for Sam was a boy this one is a girl.

So my gut says girl but as you know I think that is wishful thinking but my brain wouldn't even entertain the idea of a boy feeling until 12 weeks (don't know about you but I'd shut my eyes and try and get 'the feeling' stupid yes but I do it most days.) So honestly what do you all think. I've been totally honest don't just say girl because you know I'd like one. I'm actually coming around to the idea of hearing the word boy and having two boys. I can picture it now and it looks quite nice. x


----------



## sequeena

I'm over here if anyone wants a look... most of my entries are private though sorry

https://www.opendiary.com/entrylist.asp?authorcode=D792487

I really need to poop :(


----------



## Pippin

No one is guessing or even looking at my thread in second tri can you guys add your guesses so I don't look like billy no mates :(

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...game-private-scan-sat-morning-so-excited.html


----------



## Pippin

sequeena said:


> I'm over here if anyone wants a look... most of my entries are private though sorry
> 
> https://www.opendiary.com/entrylist.asp?authorcode=D792487
> 
> I really need to poop :(

Says we don't have access hon :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Pippin said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I'm over here if anyone wants a look... most of my entries are private though sorry
> 
> https://www.opendiary.com/entrylist.asp?authorcode=D792487
> 
> I really need to poop :(
> 
> Says we don't have access hon :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah thought my security settings would be too high, nevermind xx


----------



## LittleGriffin

Morning everyone!

I hope you are all ok. We have our 15 weeks 5 days Midwife check-up at 2:30pm today. We get to hear the heartbeat for the 1st time! I'm a little scared as usual but looking forward to it and i'm glad it's before we go away on Friday.

Pip - a.k.a Billy - i have voted on your thread. I just have a feeling for a boy for you, i have no clue as to why though?!!!!!!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Hey pip I've guessed! Hope you get on ok at the Doctors. 

You too little griff, I have my midwife appt on tuesday, so excited about hearing blips heartbeat.


----------



## Pippin

Thanks ladies. I have my midwife appointment too today little grif so good luck to us both :thumbup:

And aka Billy :haha: you make me laugh. xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Pip my gut says boy for you too? I dunno why - maybe my boy is making me all boy obsessed!

Good luck with your appt today Caroline

Sequeena are you okay?

AFM I feel semi-okay today... I'm almost holding my breath for some ache, pain, poo or vomit to occur but so far nothing. Saraya is going to nursery at 1 and then her nana is picking her up after nursery. I need to get the house tidied/cleaned because I have environmental health coming tomorrow to look at the cottage.

I just had some oxo on toast and am drinking a cup of tea. I really need to try and find something for Saraya's birthday [March 8th] I was thinking a car garage or something because she's really into cars and stuff on wheels she can push around - any suggestions? She'll be 2 but I rarely get her stuff her age as mentally she is advanced.

Our wee group feels so tiny lately :(


----------



## heva510

Morning all x scan in 10 mins and I'm a nervous wreck worrying x


----------



## Aaisrie

I hope everything goes well Heva!


----------



## SassyLou

Pip - I've voted.

Good luck all you lovely ladies with appointments today.

Eve - hope you carry on feeling well.

AFM - I'm having a wobble still, we agreed that the hospital should take care of Archie. I don't know if I've written this before. But each little baby has there own box, they are then placed together in a caskette, the chaplain takes them all to the crematorium together and you can attend the service if you want. Both of us felt this was the right thing to do. Now I don't know, it did say on the leaflet they gave us that we had 8 weeks to change our mind. I've persuaded Rob that we should go early when we set off to do school run and look at baby part of cemetry first, I'm hoping that I'll know what to do then.

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww Sarah I can't imagine how hard it must be. I know when you'd discussed it with me you'd said that you liked the thought of Archie not being alone - has that changed? <3


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> Awww Sarah I can't imagine how hard it must be. I know when you'd discussed it with me you'd said that you liked the thought of Archie not being alone - has that changed? <3

I just think I'd started wobbling about it all. I've just phoned the mortuary to check what we have to do if I do decide to make private arrangements. And they've no record of him, she doesn't know if he's been sent to another hospital, I'm so upset can't stop crying. They are trying to find him.

xxx


----------



## LittleGriffin

heva510 said:


> Morning all x scan in 10 mins and I'm a nervous wreck worrying x


Hope everything is ok! :thumbup:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Aaisrie said:


> LOL Pip my gut says boy for you too? I dunno why - maybe my boy is making me all boy obsessed!
> 
> Good luck with your appt today Caroline
> 
> Sequeena are you okay?
> 
> AFM I feel semi-okay today... I'm almost holding my breath for some ache, pain, poo or vomit to occur but so far nothing. Saraya is going to nursery at 1 and then her nana is picking her up after nursery. I need to get the house tidied/cleaned because I have environmental health coming tomorrow to look at the cottage.
> 
> I just had some oxo on toast and am drinking a cup of tea. I really need to try and find something for Saraya's birthday [March 8th] I was thinking a car garage or something because she's really into cars and stuff on wheels she can push around - any suggestions? She'll be 2 but I rarely get her stuff her age as mentally she is advanced.
> 
> Our wee group feels so tiny lately :(

Gravy on toast?????? :wacko:


----------



## LittleGriffin

SassyLou said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Awww Sarah I can't imagine how hard it must be. I know when you'd discussed it with me you'd said that you liked the thought of Archie not being alone - has that changed? <3
> 
> I just think I'd started wobbling about it all. I've just phoned the mortuary to check what we have to do if I do decide to make private arrangements. And they've no record of him, she doesn't know if he's been sent to another hospital, I'm so upset can't stop crying. They are trying to find him.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


That's awful..... sending you and Rob much love.

Whatever you both decide to do for Archie will be the best decision possible. xx


----------



## Pippin

SassyLou said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Awww Sarah I can't imagine how hard it must be. I know when you'd discussed it with me you'd said that you liked the thought of Archie not being alone - has that changed? <3
> 
> I just think I'd started wobbling about it all. I've just phoned the mortuary to check what we have to do if I do decide to make private arrangements. And they've no record of him, she doesn't know if he's been sent to another hospital, I'm so upset can't stop crying. They are trying to find him.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Oh babe that must be so upsetting. I'm sure they're just looking in the wrong date/book or something. They'll come back to you soon. I like the idea of him having company too if that helps. That would make things a bit easier for me I think. :hug:

Heva good luck today.

As for me doctor is sending me to physiotherapy and given me safe stronger tablets. She said it could get worse if we don't do something now but she didn't say what it was.


----------



## heva510

Well scan showed healthy baby but he wouldn't co operate for measurements a all so back next wk for scan and to see consultant x also they saw small fundal placental band anyone know what this is ? X


----------



## sequeena

Girls I'm bleeding :cry: got an appointment at 10 past 3... I can't believe it :cry:


----------



## Pippin

sequeena said:


> Girls I'm bleeding :cry: got an appointment at 10 past 3... I can't believe it :cry:

Oh god honey how badly?


----------



## Pippin

heva510 said:


> Well scan showed healthy baby but he wouldn't co operate for measurements a all so back next wk for scan and to see consultant x also they saw small fundal placental band anyone know what this is ? X

Glad he looked healthy, have no idea what that is have you tried google (take any results with a pinch of salt though). Xxx


----------



## Pippin

Just googled it Heva I think it refers to a C section scar in the womb, have you had a c section before? I think small means that's good. Although I searched for fundal placenta spelt slightly different.

Edit: Although on further reading that could be wrong. Ask when you go back?


----------



## heva510

Thanks pippin no never had a c section only thing I had was manual removal of placenta after 5 yr old and then d and c with twins mmc

Sequeena hope ur ok x


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi ladies!

Everything was great at the Midwife .... Baby Griff has a strong heartbeat and was moving around all over the place! Jimmy couldn't be there as he had to work so i made him a video so he could hear the heartbeat for himself.

Heva - Glad everything went ok.
Squeena - I'm praying hard for you and the baby , please keep us updated.
Pip - Glad they are sorting your back out, hope you are feeling better.

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

SassyLou said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Awww Sarah I can't imagine how hard it must be. I know when you'd discussed it with me you'd said that you liked the thought of Archie not being alone - has that changed? <3
> 
> I just think I'd started wobbling about it all. I've just phoned the mortuary to check what we have to do if I do decide to make private arrangements. And they've no record of him, she doesn't know if he's been sent to another hospital, I'm so upset can't stop crying. They are trying to find him.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Oh Sarah, I hope it's just a stupid paper trail problem or something, keep me updated... I'm praying for you <3



LittleGriffin said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> LOL Pip my gut says boy for you too? I dunno why - maybe my boy is making me all boy obsessed!
> 
> Good luck with your appt today Caroline
> 
> Sequeena are you okay?
> 
> AFM I feel semi-okay today... I'm almost holding my breath for some ache, pain, poo or vomit to occur but so far nothing. Saraya is going to nursery at 1 and then her nana is picking her up after nursery. I need to get the house tidied/cleaned because I have environmental health coming tomorrow to look at the cottage.
> 
> I just had some oxo on toast and am drinking a cup of tea. I really need to try and find something for Saraya's birthday [March 8th] I was thinking a car garage or something because she's really into cars and stuff on wheels she can push around - any suggestions? She'll be 2 but I rarely get her stuff her age as mentally she is advanced.
> 
> Our wee group feels so tiny lately :(
> 
> Gravy on toast?????? :wacko:Click to expand...

Not gravy... eugh!! Just oxo sprinkled on toast, not a lot only about 1/4 of a cube per 2 rounds of toast... don't knock it til you've tried it - it's a family thing!



Pippin said:


> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Awww Sarah I can't imagine how hard it must be. I know when you'd discussed it with me you'd said that you liked the thought of Archie not being alone - has that changed? <3
> 
> I just think I'd started wobbling about it all. I've just phoned the mortuary to check what we have to do if I do decide to make private arrangements. And they've no record of him, she doesn't know if he's been sent to another hospital, I'm so upset can't stop crying. They are trying to find him.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh babe that must be so upsetting. I'm sure they're just looking in the wrong date/book or something. They'll come back to you soon. I like the idea of him having company too if that helps. That would make things a bit easier for me I think. :hug:
> 
> Heva good luck today.
> 
> As for me doctor is sending me to physiotherapy and given me safe stronger tablets. She said it could get worse if we don't do something now but she didn't say what it was.Click to expand...

I'm glad you're getting physio sorted :hugs:



sequeena said:


> Girls I'm bleeding :cry: got an appointment at 10 past 3... I can't believe it :cry:

Sequeena I asked earlier if you were okay because I felt something wasn't right with you... Just remember bleeding can be so many things. What kind of blood is it - I've been bleeding solidly for 3 weeks now and Noodle is still okay.
<3 Waiting to hear an update from you <3

Heva I'm glad baby is okay <3


----------



## SassyLou

I'm really sorry have tried to read everything that people have put but just so upset, I feel so ill and have had the worse day ever, will explain all later just too upset now. 
They've found Archie, he's at another hospital, but we aren't allowed to fetch him as they've chemically treated him, I was never told about this, never agreed to this. Supposedly they don't tell you as it may conjour up distressing ideas, well a bit fffing late when you've already done it. And the bereavement midwife was almost stroppy as she couldn't understand why I'm upset, thats what they do I was told, I said but you should have told me, if I'd know I would have made private arrangements, why have 8 weeks to change your mind if you're gonna do this. We've both said if we didn't want a postmortem because we couldn't bear the thought why the hell would we want him 'pickling'. I'd asked to collect him and bring him home, was aware we'd have to keep him in fridge. Now we can't have him home, funeral director has to deal with it. They've been really good and are the first people all day who've referred to him as Archie. Been to look at babies part of cemetry and its lovely. I really think the thing that made me wobble is that I felt he should come home if only for a few hours now that can't happen. Rob's devastated as I wanted to bring him home the night I had him and he persuaded me that if I took him home I'd still have to let go sometime, he's torturing himself that he should have listened to me, bless him its not his fault.

Sorry I've hijacked again, but just had to offload.

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

First off you do NOT need to worry about "replying" to us.. FFS!! Get a grip woman!! Second without being crude or cruel they have to chemically treat them to preserve them for that length of time. Yes they should have talked to you about it but it's like embalming.. I kinda don't want to go into details [I used to work in a funeral home] because it could be upsetting. Third I'm glad you found him and I'm glad the funeral home have made you feel more at ease. FEEL FREE TO OFFLOAD AND TALK!! <3


----------



## sequeena

Sassy I don't know what to say... and I don't know what chemical treating is but it doesn't sound nice and I'm really sorry they've done that to little Archie :cry:

Ok girls let me try and gather my thoughts.

I started having sharp pains in ASDA, enough to make me stop and keel over. When I went to the loo there was enough blood to soak a (thin) pantyliner, it was brown but with bits of red. I wiped bright red blood for about 5 minutes. It's since turned to brown, turned to spotting and right now has stopped.

The sharp pains have gone, I'm left with an ache in my (rock hard) abdomen, an ache in my back and left kidney, and when I try to pee it feels like there's so much pressure my uterus is going to fall out.

I rang the birthing centre who said to ring primecare because my doctors was closed. Got an appointment in primecare. When I got seen I had a urine sample which only had blood and nothing else. Doctor said could be a threatened miscarriage and is worried about my kidney. He transferred me to singleton but I had to get there myself - the problems started here.

I can't get to singleton, I can get no-one to take me. I rang my local hospital - they can do nothing as everyone who can scan has gone home. I had to ring primecare to try and get hold of the doctor, still waiting on that. Rang singleton who said I probably won't get a scan tonight and if I can't get through the doctor will need to tell them I'm not coming.

So I'm in limbo. I don't know what's happening and I don't know what to do.


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay honey, I know this is a REALLY stressful time for you [I just went through it a few weeks ago so trust me I can really empathise!!] if it makes you feel ANY better [although it probably wont!] I was POURING blood, I soaked through 3 pads in about 30 mins and it was all bright red. It could still be threatened miscarriage but from what you've described I would air on the positive side of things. Especially the fact that it's turned brown. Do you have a doppler at home? I'm surprised the hospital don't have someone on call at night to do scans? Keep us updated honey... Do you think you could drive yourself there? Is there someone who could take you later? <3


----------



## sequeena

Thank you eve :hugs: we don't drive and have no-one to take us. Singleton have said they don't do transport anymore unless it's an absolute emergency.

I do feel better now, still have that ache in my lower belly but it's no more uncomfortable than a stretching pain really. I've got my feet elevated, I'm drinking lots of water and I'm having a munch so hopefully... all is well.


----------



## Aaisrie

Aw honey that's awful... if I was closer I'd take you but there's kinda an ocean in the way!! But please do take heart that if THEY were concerned they would have rushed you to a hospital to check, they rushed me in straight away with the bright red bleeding but the brown they were just like "don't worry" LOL Funny enough I bought a baby mag today, I haven't opened it yet but there is an article on "Bleeding in pregnancy" so I'll open it once I've dinner made [I'm in the middle of making soup atm!] and let you know what it's all about <3 I'm here honey, I will be running in and out making dinner but after that I'm here - my child is at her nana's house tonight!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Sequeena I'm sorry you are having to wait for answers, I've said a little prayer for you and keeping everything crossed that it will be fine. Big hugs. x


----------



## Pippin

Can you get a taxi hon? Worth the money if it puts your mind at rest :hugs: thinking of you. xxx


----------



## sequeena

I have never been so thankful to have morning sickness.

A doctor from primecare rang me back, went through the questions and decided the best thing for me to do would be to hang tight. The blood has stopped and at that point the aches were pretty much non existant.

I've managed to get a bit of sleep but can't stop dreaming about it :wacko: I woke up with a sore stomach, no more blood and feeling nauseous. It aches a bit to move round...don't know how to describe it really...and the ball of pressure when I go to the toilet is easing off so that's something.


----------



## heyyady

Here's hoping your Dr can get you in soon- but great news that you've stopped bleeding!


----------



## heyyady

Sassy- Honey, I am so sorry you're hurting through this. Just remember that everything happens for a reason. God knows the reason you weren't supposed to bring him home... trust Him. And think of them preserving him this way, he will always be as beautiful as when you saw him :hugs2:


----------



## Aaisrie

That's very true Heyyady, well said!!

Sequeena I'm so glad you stopped bleeding, could you teach me the trick?? <3 I hope you get a scan soon to put your mind at ease

AFM - I'll post more later, have to tidy THE WHOLE COTTAGE BEFORE 2PM!!! The environmental health guy is coming... SHITTTTTT Have SO much to do!!


----------



## sequeena

Oh Eve if I knew I would share the secret :hugs: I'm off for an emergency scan in the princess of wales hospital soon and to get my lady garden prodded. Whee!


----------



## Aaisrie

Looking forward to an update from you!! I have environmental health coming at 2pm so I'm major cleaning and tidying so I'll check back as soon as I get the chance.. unfortunately I'm STILL bleeding... dammit!


----------



## sequeena

Why is environmental health coming hun? Sounds very official!!

I'll tell the blood fairy to FUCK OFF for you :D


----------



## Aaisrie

Hehe it's because the cottage I rent is older than... some amount of years or something!! It's really scary though and because I've been ill for like the last 9 weeks I haven't really gotten much tidying done! It's like a bombsite in here - you know that point when it's so bad you can't open your curtains!!! So I'm having to do the whole place... I don't even know what they check, I asked them on the phone but they were all cagey and wouldn't really say? I don't know if it's because I could get stuff fixed before they checked it or what?

I just had this HUGE piece of bloody cm.. when I say huge I mean like 4 inches long!! I thought it was a clot and then started googling to see the difference between them... which I couldn't find?! FFS This pregnancy does NOT like me!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hehe it's because the cottage I rent is older than... some amount of years or something!! It's really scary though and because I've been ill for like the last 9 weeks I haven't really gotten much tidying done! It's like a bombsite in here - you know that point when it's so bad you can't open your curtains!!! So I'm having to do the whole place... I don't even know what they check, I asked them on the phone but they were all cagey and wouldn't really say? I don't know if it's because I could get stuff fixed before they checked it or what?

I just had this HUGE piece of bloody cm.. when I say huge I mean like 4 inches long!! I thought it was a clot and then started googling to see the difference between them... which I couldn't find?! FFS This pregnancy does NOT like me!


----------



## sequeena

I have had ENOUGH!!! I spent £12 to get to Bridgend, which makes it £25 in 2 days and I have still not had a fucking scan. I went into gynaecology, didn't get my lady garden poked because of my 'past' (in other words they were scared shit I would go ape). I then asked about the scan, it was the only reason I was there and my doctor STRESSED I needed one. "Sorry, we don't do them in these circumstances" Then what fucking circumstances do you do them in!!!!!!!!

I have rung everyone possible - the birth centre, I spoke to the sister there, I rang my doctor who was only working half day so couldn't get through to him, I rang my midwife who was extremely shocked and angry.

Another doctor from my surgery is now on the case. He said he WILL get me what I need. He said it may take 45 minutes or so because the person he needs to speak to is in theatre but he will have an answer for me. He said I would probably have to go through to singleton and when I said I really could not afford anything else he said not to worry he will arrange me an *ambulance.* YES!!! He then asked me how I felt and said any changes I'm to ring him back immediately.

I get the feeling that whoever has fucked up is going to get kicked in the genitals. I have been refused scans by 3 hospitals in 2 days. I have spoken to doctors, consultants, midwives and sisters. I don't know what else to do. I can't carry on like this :cry:

Eve how did the check go? Are you ok? I'm worried about your clot :(


----------



## Aaisrie

OMG Sequeena.. it's not like it fucking costs them money to put a fucking thing on you!! OMG I'm outraged for you!! I really hope your Dr gets something sorted soon.

I've had multiple brown bloody CM pieces for the last week but they are like maybe 2 inches in size, this was just HUGE... like MASSIVE.. then I was gonna ring the MW and make sure that it's okay.. then I felt like I was overreacting so I didn't. The check went fine, the cottage is fine, he only found a really tiny patch of damp but it's not of concern. Unfortunately I think I did too much housework and now I'm REALLY crampy :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay so you saying that you were worried prompted me to phone DOU at maternity just to ask their advice as to what they thought it was - especially with me being very crampy although I think the cramps are from too much housework better to be safe than sorry right?? So the MW told me to come straight in to check because the placenta is over the cervix, or it was a few weeks ago, they want to check me out to make sure everything is okay

I'll update you when I get home
x


----------



## sequeena

No Eve you need to check hun you are not overreacting!! :hugs:

My doctor just called back, turns out the doctor at Bridgend was only on her first week in the job and was trying to be a goody 2 shoes rather than look after her patient!! He said he is going to ring the ultrasound department first thing. He said he could send me tonight but rather than me stress out, wait around all night and have nothing done he thinks it's better for me to stay at home. I should know by 9:10am tomorrow morning.


----------



## Pippin

Oh goodness Sequeena what a nightmare. It sounds like such a different system to us and it makes me grateful now for what we have in London.

Aaisrie I'm going to have a heart attack soon with the amount you are scaring me!!

STOP IT NOW LADIES (biggest teacher voice here) Massive :hug: to you both :friends:


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww girls I swear you worry more about me than I do!! DOU is full so I'm sitting in the waiting room. My bp was a bit high and they've bleeped the dr to see me as well so just more sitting around ATM! Bloody cramps are sharp but I'm actually pretty chilled out ATM!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

They said the placenta is still way over the cervix which is why I'm still bleeding, and it could be causing the cramps but they weren't really sure... basically I'm none the wiser except for the fact that I saw Atticus [all be it REALLY briefly because it was SUPER busy down there] and he was all curled up in a wee ball having a doze. Heartbeat seen and cervix still closed so I've been told to rest and take it easy.


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> They said the placenta is still way over the cervix which is why I'm still bleeding, and it could be causing the cramps but they weren't really sure... basically I'm none the wiser except for the fact that I saw Atticus [all be it REALLY briefly because it was SUPER busy down there] and he was all curled up in a wee ball having a doze. Heartbeat seen and cervix still closed so I've been told to rest and take it easy.

Awww that's good to know hon. You are ALL worrying me right now we seem to be filled with new things to worry about and it's worrying me :dohh:

As for me the pills work great on my back the bad news is they bung me up, just managed to go and feel much better now lol. I'm back in your world Aaisrie :rofl:

Bed for me. Now no more drama from you lot...... it's an order!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip 1 sashet of movicol a night and you'll be going normally! I get severely constipated with the zofran and since being on 1 movicol a night I've gone regularly and the bum pain is slowly but surely going. It's sore after BM and I'm still using the instillagel to take the edge of the pain but it's gone in a few hrs now :]


----------



## Emmea12uk

Right, I way out of date here so I you guts might have moved on by the time I post this.

Pip - good luck sat. I can't wait to see the sneak peek! I think it is a boy because your symptoms are similar and similar to mine with Tom, but not like mine now - and I think I am having a girl.

Eve - I can't believe you had oxo on toast!!!! You are gross!

Heva - is a band just a fiberous band which can form over any part of the baby or placenta? I think they are common and ok if it isn't around a limb. 

Glad everything went ok at your scan little griff

Sequeena - I really hope everything is ok for your scan and you get there ok.

Eve - sorry your cervix hasn't moved up and you are still having problems:( 

I am really pleased your back is better and the pain killers are helping!

As for me, I am soooo shattered. I have not been taking things easy this week. I have bh too which are unnerving me a little, and cervix pain. But buba is kicking well!


----------



## Pippin

Good to have you back Emmea you've been missing in action for a few day :hugs: I can't shake the feeling of it being a boy too now despite feeling girl for so long. I'll fall of the table with shock if it's a girl :rofl: getting used to the idea of a boy already. Just feeling some proper kicks here in bed hence why I'm not asleep yet, faint but definitely there. So nice to feel :haha:


----------



## heyyady

super tired today as I overdid it with appointments, errands, visiting and housework- but just wanted to pop in and tell you all this is my V-day! I woke up this morning in near tears at the realization. I feel like I've been holding my breath for the last 24 weeks! Had another sono today- everything is perfect :) will post picitures later- we actually got to see charlotte's face today, she's usually the shy one :)


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi everyone!
I'm setting off on my surprise holiday in an hour!!!!!!!!!!

See you all when i get back , make sure your all safe and sound!!!!!!

xx


----------



## heva510

LittleGriffin said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm setting off on my surprise holiday in an hour!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> See you all when i get back , make sure your all safe and sound!!!!!!
> 
> xx

have a good holiday x wish i was going on one lol x


----------



## heva510

Emmea12uk said:


> Right, I way out of date here so I you guts might have moved on by the time I post this.
> 
> Pip - good luck sat. I can't wait to see the sneak peek! I think it is a boy because your symptoms are similar and similar to mine with Tom, but not like mine now - and I think I am having a girl.
> 
> Eve - I can't believe you had oxo on toast!!!! You are gross!
> 
> Heva - is a band just a fiberous band which can form over any part of the baby or placenta? I think they are common and ok if it isn't around a limb.
> 
> Glad everything went ok at your scan little griff
> 
> Sequeena - I really hope everything is ok for your scan and you get there ok.
> 
> Eve - sorry your cervix hasn't moved up and you are still having problems:(
> 
> I am really pleased your back is better and the pain killers are helping!
> 
> As for me, I am soooo shattered. I have not been taking things easy this week. I have bh too which are unnerving me a little, and cervix pain. But buba is kicking well!

thanks emma does say on scan report limbs moving freely etc will ask consultant when i see him next wk


----------



## Aaisrie

Caroline Have Fun!!!

Emmea I feel special, I got 2 lines :] And oxo on toast is LOVELY!

Love to all you girlies! 
<3


----------



## Emmea12uk

heyyady said:


> super tired today as I overdid it with appointments, errands, visiting and housework- but just wanted to pop in and tell you all this is my V-day! I woke up this morning in near tears at the realization. I feel like I've been holding my breath for the last 24 weeks! Had another sono today- everything is perfect :) will post picitures later- we actually got to see charlotte's face today, she's usually the shy one :)

Happy v day! I am pleased for you! Can't wait to see the pic!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Little griff! Have a lovely time! Can't wait to hear where it was! Take lots of pics!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Heva, my sister had a chat about this with my sonographer as she is an osteoarcgelogist and has come across it in remains. Sometimes there are bands of fiberous tissue (i think they come off the lining of the womb and they float about until they get stuck somewhere. They don't stretch so if they go over a limb it is bad news. As the limb grows the band restricts bloodflow and can result in severing. But I think they are much less problematic on the placenta if it isn't obstructing bloodflow. Damn lucky really as the worse case is around the neck and that is not worth imagining.

It sounds like it is ok though as they gave not rushed you in for any treatment. Good luck.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pip - these are why I think I am having a girl;

I think my sickness had been better this time, but nausea worse.

My skin is awful, just like premenstrual which could be due to extra girl hormones. With Tom I was glowing and the boy horemones made me mega hairy!! 

My hair isn't nice either - it is brittle like my nails which is also a premenstrual thing for me.

My bump is girl bump shaped when Tom was def boy bump shape. I am huge and I am gaining weight all over including my face.

Boy parts were not detected during my anomaly scan when they were looking very closely at the pelvis.

So what do you think? 

Can't wait to see if I am right about you tomorrow pip!!

If mine turns out a boy I am going to be disappointed ad this is our last shot at babies. 

I am craving bacon!! Yum yum Yum


----------



## LittleGriffin

I'm in Heathrow Airport, waiting for a flight to New York!!!!!!


----------



## Barbiebaby

LittleGriffin said:


> I'm in Heathrow Airport, waiting for a flight to New York!!!!!!

Wow! So jealous.... Have a fantastic time!!!! x


----------



## sequeena

look at my beautiful baby! I need a rescan in a few weeks though as they think i may have lost some amniotic fluid. Any guesses on the gender?


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea12uk said:


> Pip - these are why I think I am having a girl;
> 
> I think my sickness had been better this time, but nausea worse.
> 
> My skin is awful, just like premenstrual which could be due to extra girl hormones. With Tom I was glowing and the boy horemones made me mega hairy!!
> 
> My hair isn't nice either - it is brittle like my nails which is also a premenstrual thing for me.
> 
> My bump is girl bump shaped when Tom was def boy bump shape. I am huge and I am gaining weight all over including my face.
> 
> Boy parts were not detected during my anomaly scan when they were looking very closely at the pelvis.
> 
> So what do you think?
> 
> Can't wait to see if I am right about you tomorrow pip!!
> 
> If mine turns out a boy I am going to be disappointed ad this is our last shot at babies.
> 
> I am craving bacon!! Yum yum Yum

For some reason I have no feelings towards boy or girl for you... weird! I hope you do get your girl. Saraya followed ALL the old wives tales for a boy and I knew she was a girl!!



LittleGriffin said:


> I'm in Heathrow Airport, waiting for a flight to New York!!!!!!

I am INSANELY JEALOUS!! I WANT TO GO! I LOVE NEW YORK!!! Enjoy it, I've been craving Hale & Hearty soups all week and go to Alice's Little Teacup, Oh oh and the Jekyll and hyde restaurant - great food and entertainment! Oh and the big toys r us in Times Square!


----------



## Aaisrie

sequeena said:


> look at my beautiful baby! I need a rescan in a few weeks though as they think i may have lost some amniotic fluid. Any guesses on the gender?

Wow Sequeena, awesome scan pic!! Is it sucking it's thumb? I'm feeling boy!


----------



## Emmea12uk

LittleGriffin said:


> I'm in Heathrow Airport, waiting for a flight to New York!!!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and my sister made me stand next to her collegue who is due in 4 weeks and we have the same size bump.... LOL


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sob sob I called the mws about my bh as they take my breath away and they said I need to stay in bed all weekend as I had probably being overdoing it. And it is true - this week alone I have been in and out of various hospitals for myself or my son, vets for my dog who is having an op, taking my nan shopping at the otherside of the county and carrying her bags, going to meetings, doing paperwork, organizing lots, getting up far too early in order to leave the house by 8am and not returning until 11pm three times this week. Then my husband came home and couldn't cope with the terrible twos, gave me no support or sympathy when I said I was tired and needed a rest - he just turs and looks annoyed. My mum wouldn't help out because she is selfish cow and doesn't give a damn. Honestly I need to scream right now and I think the most upsetting thing is the fact my parents don't give a stuff. I have done three hourly catheters day and night, been in and out of hospital several times a week or more since he was born with only one night off, and so few days I could count them on my fingers.

Not to mention I do all this on my own because my husband works away and practically doesn't live here. Gahhhh!!!!

I can't take it easy! Even the puppy is poorly and disabled!


----------



## Pippin

_Pip - these are why I think I am having a girl;_ Thought I'd reply like this Emmea

_I think my sickness had been better this time, but nausea worse_. Same as me really but I didn't get sickness with either so it's just bad nausea. I've been sick once in the last 10 years! I can control it well and have a strong stomach. My friend was sick all the way through her second one and she's got two boys. 

_My skin is awful, just like premenstrual which could be due to extra girl hormones. With Tom I was glowing and the boy horemones made me mega hairy!! _ I haven't glowed with either :rofl: wish I had. More itchy than spotty with this one, actually I guess I equally rubbish but the spots different this time, more rash than spots. The difference is good for you.

_My hair isn't nice either - it is brittle like my nails which is also a premenstrual thing for me._ Ditto last time my hair grew quicker and much stronger especially on my legs.

_My bump is girl bump shaped when Tom was def boy bump shape. I am huge and I am gaining weight all over including my face._ I'm showing earlier but not sure on shape yet too early for me it seem the same as before.

_Boy parts were not detected during my anomaly scan when they were looking very closely at the pelvis._ This is by far the most convincing lol :rofl: 16 weeks should be early enough to see so I'd say on this alone it's a girl. I've read so much on symptoms now old wives tales seem to get blown out the water.

_So what do you think?_ Girl I'm guessing

_Can't wait to see if I am right about you tomorrow pip!!
_ you and me both :rofl: but I hope you are wrong in a nice way.

_If mine turns out a boy I am going to be disappointed ad this is our last shot at babies. _ I'm trying to set myself up so I'm not. I had a dream it was a girl last night right after I convinced myself two little boys would be nice too but it took me right back to worrying about disappointment!!!

_I am craving bacon!! Yum yum Yum_ This is a boy thing :wacko:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sequeena, I can't see the pic


----------



## Pippin

sequeena said:


> look at my beautiful baby! I need a rescan in a few weeks though as they think i may have lost some amniotic fluid. Any guesses on the gender?

Yay good news hon, bit curled up to guess gender but I think it's a little boy at a complete guess.


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip with Saraya I craved steak and cabbage and hated sugary things, this time I want sweeties and cakes all the time!! How's that for going against the grain!!


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Pip with Saraya I craved steak and cabbage and hated sugary things, this time I want sweeties and cakes all the time!! How's that for going against the grain!!

I've decided all wives tales are rubbish. My friend has two boys and she just told me she was sick all the way through with the second and it was the complete opposite to the first so go figure :rofl: 

Main thing is it's our baby and I'm starting to like the idea of two little boys running around. I used to wish I had a sister (although I dearly love my brother) to do girly things with so to give Sam what I didn't have would be amazing. Simon had a brother and loved it and after chatting to him just now about the worry of disappointment he made me see sense again. Sam was so adorable tonight in the best mood ever and I thought how could I not want another one of you!!! I feel better after that lightbulb moment :dohh: :happydance: I think I'll tell you all the name we have picked out too tomorrow as I'll be very excited when I get back :haha: 

Emmea hoe you rest up hon. Replied on FB. xxx


----------



## Pippin

Ohhhh baby is an onion :yipee:


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm so excited for you Pip!

I had fried chicken, vege burger, chips & coleslaw for dinner... Atticus is loving all the naughty food :]


----------



## heyyady

Charlotte


----------



## Pippin

Awww gorgeous Charlotte, what's Baby B's name? My best friends daughter is a Charlotte and she is just gorgeous! Good name, it was on our list too but we had Sam lol.

I love how you can see the ribs, I find the idea of scans fascinating, I want to be a sonographer!


----------



## Aaisrie

Gorgeous scan pic!


----------



## sequeena

I am thinking boy too girls, and yup Eve I think he/she is sucking its thumb! ET fingers and rabbit feet, what a kiddo :lol:

these are the larger pictures x

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180631_1879239585892_1388356992_2139588_7403865_n.jpg

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/181712_1879239265884_1388356992_2139587_5314628_n.jpg


----------



## heyyady

LOL- just saw that is Baby A, so that is actually Rochelle :) Haha, guess we didn't see Charlotte's face after all! I swear the sonographer said it was baby B...


----------



## Barbiebaby

Good luck with the scan today Pip. 

Gorgeous scan pictures ladies, very jealous. x


----------



## Pippin

Awww cute names Heyyady

Thanks Barbiebaby :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Sequeena it looks similar to my scan pic only upright!! :) I can't believe I've another 3 weeks before my 20w scan.... I'm so dying for it to come faster! 

Definitely want to see what I can find in the charity shops for Atticus, I'm a major thrift shopper! :)


----------



## sequeena

Almost all my baby clothes come from charity shops, I love it :D

My 20 week scan is in about 5 weeks but it's broken up now because of the other scan in between x


----------



## Aaisrie

Saraya's crib was only £20 from barnardos and I have a rocking chair that was only £10 too :) I got a lot of bigger clothes to fit me in my last pregnancy too :)


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> Saraya's crib was only £20 from barnardos and I have a rocking chair that was only £10 too :) I got a lot of bigger clothes to fit me in my last pregnancy too :)

Jealous!! My biggest bargain so far is probably the silver cross 3D for £100... I got a bouncer and baby bath for free with it too :D


----------



## Aaisrie

I haven't really done any this pregnancy but then I've spent most of it lying down so that's why lol!!! Hopefully now my tablets are controlling it I will be able yo get more done :)


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> I haven't really done any this pregnancy but then I've spent most of it lying down so that's why lol!!! Hopefully now my tablets are controlling it I will be able yo get more done :)

Aw bless :( I am practically on bedrest, OH won't let me do anything now... which is really sweet as I'm still getting aches now and again, but now I can't tell what's normal and what's not!


----------



## Pippin

I can't wait to start shopping unless it's a he then I have all the clothes already which is a bit of a shame lol (I love baby shopping) but I'm sure I can put my efforts into find the right bedding etc for him. :haha: With the excuse I can spend as much as I like as I save so much on the clothes.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Beautiful scan pictures!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

I am poorly today and anticipating marching orders to hospital. Since all the bad bh and cervix pains I now have uti symptoms so they are worried about labour instead of bh:( wish I didn't live so far away from anywhere. I have to wait up to 2 hours for a phone call from a doc before I can even go and get seen.


----------



## Pippin

Oh no Emmea hope you get seen soon.

I'm off now catch up later. x


----------



## sequeena

Oh Emmea :( I hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

I'm back..................IT'S A GIRL!!!! I'm so happy I broke down in tears on the table!! She was being an awkward madam and would only give the sonographer little glimpses but after some bottom bumping and tummy wobbling and huge coughing we were rewarded with the three lines and no sign of a winky in sight. Not even the cord was in the way so we're in no doubt. Have a DVD to look a as well. 

Weird thing was laying on the table as soon as I saw her I thought I really don't care what gender you are you are gorgeous but after two minutes I just knew she was a girl. All that research paid off. I'm still crying!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Oh hun I'm so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Thought I'd share some pictures of her. Last one is a picture they gave me (also got it on a keying) second and first are of her bits, no mistaking those three lines but it's taken off the DVD so sorry about the quality. So nice to have the DVD as it's something to look back on and see again. Wish I'd done it with Sam. I can look at her when I like now lol.
 



Attached Files:







potty shot 1.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5









potty shot 2.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3









it's a girl.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh pip I'm thrilled for you!!!!!!! I'm nearly crying in burger king, I logged on specifically to see!!!!! X


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Oh pip I'm thrilled for you!!!!!!! I'm nearly crying in burger king, I logged on specifically to see!!!!! X

Thanks hon I've only just stopped crying. I've watched the DVD four times as I still can't believe it but I can't find a willy anyway :rofl:

Enjoy your burger. I'm off to a one year olds birthday.


----------



## heva510

Aww pip congrats on little girl :) x x


----------



## SassyLou

Sequeena - so pleased everything's ok.

Emma - hope you're feeling better soon.

Pip - CONGRATULATIONS. Thats wonderful news.

If I've missed anybody I'm really sorry, struggling to keep up at the minute.

Will give you proper update when I feel ready, but, we now have Archie at home. He's on the sideboard bless him (I keep thinking that sounds a bit weird). He's now going to stay at home until his funeral on Thursday. After all we've been through I can't let anyone else have him. As I say will tell you all everything soon, but, there is now an investigation going on at the hospital, chief executive involved, he was sent to the wrong department (we don't know why) and they've not looked after him in the way we would have wanted!!!


----------



## sequeena

I'm glad you have him home where he belongs hun :hugs: I am so sorry for what happened :( I really hope it gets sorted!!


----------



## Pippin

Glad he's at home where he belongs. Hope the funeral goes as well as it can. xxx Lots of love we are all here for you. x


----------



## Barbiebaby

I'm do pleased you have him back at home, it must be such a comfort. x 

Pip! Brilliant news on the little girlie! x 

Afm I'm off to the hospital at 9.30pm for an appointment, been having terrible hip and leg pain for last couple of nights when I go to bed but since last night it just hasn't gone away! I'm in agony! Walking is hell, Sitting, standing, laying makes no difference. I'm scared to take anything so contacted out of hours doctors and they have made me an appointment for tonight. I'm normally fairly good at putting up with pain but this is beyond a joke!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea12uk said:


> I am poorly today and anticipating marching orders to hospital. Since all the bad bh and cervix pains I now have uti symptoms so they are worried about labour instead of bh:( wish I didn't live so far away from anywhere. I have to wait up to 2 hours for a phone call from a doc before I can even go and get seen.

I hope everything is okay Emmea <3



SassyLou said:


> Sequeena - so pleased everything's ok.
> 
> Emma - hope you're feeling better soon.
> 
> Pip - CONGRATULATIONS. Thats wonderful news.
> 
> If I've missed anybody I'm really sorry, struggling to keep up at the minute.
> 
> Will give you proper update when I feel ready, but, we now have Archie at home. He's on the sideboard bless him (I keep thinking that sounds a bit weird). He's now going to stay at home until his funeral on Thursday. After all we've been through I can't let anyone else have him. As I say will tell you all everything soon, but, there is now an investigation going on at the hospital, chief executive involved, he was sent to the wrong department (we don't know why) and they've not looked after him in the way we would have wanted!!!

<3 So much love Sarah <3


----------



## SassyLou

Thanks everyone.

Worried about Emmea, she posted on FB that she was at the hospital and hasn't posted anything since.

xxxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

I don't have her on FB? Oh I hope she's okay...

Are you okay Sarah? I know you probably aren't but you know what I mean <3


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> I don't have her on FB? Oh I hope she's okay...
> 
> Are you okay Sarah? I know you probably aren't but you know what I mean <3

Did you mean me???? :shrug::winkwink:


----------



## Pippin

She's on her way home now and everything is ok with the baby. Don't know much more than that but her DH updated 3 minutes ago.


----------



## SassyLou

Pippin said:


> She's on her way home now and everything is ok with the baby. Don't know much more than that but her DH updated 3 minutes ago.

Thanks goodness for that :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

SassyLou said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> I don't have her on FB? Oh I hope she's okay...
> 
> Are you okay Sarah? I know you probably aren't but you know what I mean <3
> 
> Did you mean me???? :shrug::winkwink:Click to expand...

Of course!!

Pip thanks for letting us know about Emmea!

AFM I've just taken a sudden sicky spell.. haven't been sick yet but am lying on the sofa with my boke bowl... baby is bouncing around like crazy which is not helping!!


----------



## Pippin

You still taking tablets hon? So hope it's just a one off and it goes away soon. xx


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> I don't have her on FB? Oh I hope she's okay...
> 
> Are you okay Sarah? I know you probably aren't but you know what I mean <3
> 
> Did you mean me???? :shrug::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course!!
> 
> Pip thanks for letting us know about Emmea!
> 
> AFM I've just taken a sudden sicky spell.. haven't been sick yet but am lying on the sofa with my boke bowl... baby is bouncing around like crazy which is not helping!!Click to expand...

Thanks I'm ok, its nice to have him home. Rob, bless him, is doing his best to try and build some nice memories for us, when we got back with him yesterday we put him in our bedroom. Rob disappeared upstairs just before we left to collect the boys after school, I asked where he'd been, he replied "I've put tv on upstairs for Archie, he's got cbeebies on". He said it'd all make us smile when we remembered in a few years. Woke up crying this morning, I'd checked it was him when we went to collect him yesterday, I don't think I need to say anymore. 
But as I say its lovely to have him back, ordered some flowers for Thursday, I've asked her to make a small arrangement, I asked for it to look like a lovely meadow of wild flowers, not tightly arranged, so they'll look floaty and swaying if there's a breeze. I want them to look like we're saying 'fly angel boy' if that makes sense?!!!
Will write to you at some other point about whats happened, they've messed up somewhere and he was sent to the wrong department, like I say will fill you in properly later.

I can't believe you're still being sick, not good for a Saturday night. :nope:


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea... I've got the overactive salivation, the tummy turning in circles and the random stomach contractions where you feel like you're about to throw up... being an emetophobe I'm better at controlling it than the average person but I can only do it for so long... I just so feel like another cycle is about to start... I'm due one *rolls eyes* Atticus stay still!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Sarah thats so cute about him putting cbeebies on!! I love it, I'm sure Archie enjoyed it too... he has such a good mummy and daddy :( I really will be praying for you all... I LOVE the thought of the wildflowers, they sound perfect. And fill me in when you feel ready, you know I'm always here <3

I can't believe it every time this sickness hits... I felt SO good this morning... I washed my hair and put makeup on for the first time since Christmas!! I felt fantastic, we went into town and went round the charity shops... chris bought me tea and a scone and it was all just lovely.... but I think I've just done too much so it's my own fault :(


----------



## Pippin

Awww Sassy that will be a nice memory :hugs: thinking of you lots. xxx


----------



## SassyLou

Pippin said:


> Awww Sassy that will be a nice memory :hugs: thinking of you lots. xxx

I'm just so excited about your little girl I can feel a visit to London later this year :hi:

I wish we all lived nearer to each other.


----------



## Pippin

Emmea how are you today I saw you were on the thread last night but you didn't post :(


----------



## Pippin

SassyLou said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Awww Sassy that will be a nice memory :hugs: thinking of you lots. xxx
> 
> I'm just so excited about your little girl I can feel a visit to London later this year :hi:
> 
> I wish we all lived nearer to each other.Click to expand...

Too right lady!!! Would love you to come up. Maybe by then you might feel strong enough to have another bean growing too :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Hey everyone.

I had a peak last night, saw you had let everyone know I was ok and fell asleep. I just slept for 13 hours!! I feel better for it too. I haven't had any contractions since being home but that may be because I was asleep! They gave me mega painkillers and I practically flew home. 

I so pleased you have him home with you sassy.

I hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Pippin

Awww that's goot to know hon and wow what a marathon sleep!!! That has to help. Now you need to take it easy and rest more. You'll just have to say no to a few more things!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm so glad you're okay emmea!!! And I agree with pip you need to say no to stuff and rest!!!

I'm exhausted, been up all night heaving and boking. I swear at one point I was amazed so much boke came out of me in one go.... Feel sick as a dog, can't believe this again. Am scared to check my ketones in case I end up back in hospital!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm so glad you're okay emmea!!! And I agree with pip you need to say no to stuff and rest!!!

I'm exhausted, been up all night heaving and boking. I swear at one point I was amazed so much boke came out of me in one go.... Feel sick as a dog, can't believe this again. Am scared to check my ketones in case I end up back in hospital!!


----------



## sequeena

I've got a cold :( and pains in my belly button :wacko:


----------



## Pippin

Blimey we are all in the wars again!! :hugs: I'm ok today but I think I strained a tummy muscle when she had my bottom banging against the bed to try and get her to open up lol.


----------



## Aaisrie

Well my ketones were up to +3 by 2pm so they told me to come in, up to +4 when I got here waiting for my line with a lovely bag of hartmanns for dinner. Another few days stuck in hospital... Yay


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> Well my ketones were up to +3 by 2pm so they told me to come in, up to +4 when I got here waiting for my line with a lovely bag of hartmanns for dinner. Another few days stuck in hospital... Yay

Bollocks! :( sorry hun x I really hate being stuck in hospital so really feel for you.


----------



## Pippin

Ahhh crap that sucks! Sorry Aaisrie. xxx


----------



## SassyLou

Emma - glad you're ok.

Pip - will definitely visit and you're right hopefully will be growing another bean.

Eve - sent you a message on FB

AFM have appointment tomorrow at another hospital to check if everythings ok, couldn't stand the thought of going back to the one where they lost Archie. Hoping will get all clear, already doing temperature :blush:

Don't know if you're all aware, I know Sequeena is, that there's been a few times where people have read in loss forums then run to 2nd tri and posted about how sad it is , how much its worried them, but never posted hugs or anything in loss. Its really upsetting people in loss forums. There's one lady, Hayley, who's been supportive with me (they all have but Hayley in particular), she was obviously upset again. I think it feels like people are coming in gawping then gossiping elsewhere if you get what I mean. Anyway I was really upset for Hayley and angry about what someone had written. Went upstairs and when I came down Rob has posted in stillbirth, SIDS and neonatal loss section. Please have a look I'm so proud of my hubby he's wonderful.


----------



## sequeena

I really want to slap the stupid bitches who make these 'faux pas's... HONESTLY!! Talk about thick headed!! :growlmad:


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks guys x

Sarah I'll try and get the msg to show, my fb has been really weird it tells me I have a msg but when I go to my inbox no matter how much I refresh it doesn't show me any mew msgs!!
I hope your appt goes well tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you
I knew about the reading and running, it's so ridiculous that some grown women don't know how to behave as such... I mean how can you bring up a child to know right from wrong if you're behaving like that!!

I love all you girlies
<3


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> I really want to slap the stupid bitches who make these 'faux pas's... HONESTLY!! Talk about thick headed!! :growlmad:

So well said :thumbup:


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> Thanks guys x
> 
> Sarah I'll try and get the msg to show, my fb has been really weird it tells me I have a msg but when I go to my inbox no matter how much I refresh it doesn't show me any mew msgs!!
> I hope your appt goes well tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you
> I knew about the reading and running, it's so ridiculous that some grown women don't know how to behave as such... I mean how can you bring up a child to know right from wrong if you're behaving like that!!
> 
> I love all you girlies
> <3

Thanks, you're so right about the reading and running.
Will send message to BNB inbox.
Love you too, all of you xxxx


----------



## Pippin

SassyLou said:


> Emma - glad you're ok.
> 
> Pip - will definitely visit and you're right hopefully will be growing another bean.
> 
> Eve - sent you a message on FB
> 
> AFM have appointment tomorrow at another hospital to check if everythings ok, couldn't stand the thought of going back to the one where they lost Archie. Hoping will get all clear, already doing temperature :blush:
> 
> Don't know if you're all aware, I know Sequeena is, that there's been a few times where people have read in loss forums then run to 2nd tri and posted about how sad it is , how much its worried them, but never posted hugs or anything in loss. Its really upsetting people in loss forums. There's one lady, Hayley, who's been supportive with me (they all have but Hayley in particular), she was obviously upset again. I think it feels like people are coming in gawping then gossiping elsewhere if you get what I mean. Anyway I was really upset for Hayley and angry about what someone had written. Went upstairs and when I came down Rob has posted in stillbirth, SIDS and neonatal loss section. Please have a look I'm so proud of my hubby he's wonderful.

Yep I read that in second tri and I was like :saywhat: silly cow kinda deserved all the responses she got and the thread was quickly closed. I found it after it had been closed otherwise I think I would have joined in. Then someone said how mean people were being recently and that was closed as well. If people don't want to see it why do they go in there???? I don't understand people sometimes. I do understand people not posting as sometimes you really don't know what to say or you need to think about it then post later to get the right words, but to run and post else were is asking for trouble. Honest some women are just a bit silly and dumb! Going to go read your DH's post. xxxx


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey ladies... i know i don't really belong in here anymore but i've been reading in to see how y'all have been.

Sassy Archie is a beautiful perfect little boy!

Aaisrie sorry you have the hyperemesis back

Pip congrats on your little girl!

And hello to everyone else =)

I have my first fertility specialist appt tomorrow afternoon... i am so nervous/excited hoping he can get the ball rolling to some answers!


----------



## heyyady

I'm having a hard day- I have gotten to the point where the pelvic pain is almost unbearable and the only relief I get is sitting in the hot tub (Under Dr's supervision) or lying in my recliner. I still have soo much to do, and can't stand not getting out of the house! Today I loaded 1/2 the dishwasher, made rice pudding and made 1/2 of dinner and I'm all in. The pain is radiating around the inside of my legs and down almost to my feet. I know I have to take it super easy from here on out as to avoid being put on bed rest for the duration, but I'm just having a hard time accepting it all today. There. Rant over.


----------



## Pippin

heyyady said:


> I'm having a hard day- I have gotten to the point where the pelvic pain is almost unbearable and the only relief I get is sitting in the hot tub (Under Dr's supervision) or lying in my recliner. I still have soo much to do, and can't stand not getting out of the house! Today I loaded 1/2 the dishwasher, made rice pudding and made 1/2 of dinner and I'm all in. The pain is radiating around the inside of my legs and down almost to my feet. I know I have to take it super easy from here on out as to avoid being put on bed rest for the duration, but I'm just having a hard time accepting it all today. There. Rant over.

Ahhh love that must be really hard, have they not given you any pain killers to take? My doctor gave me some for my back which were stronger but still safe. Might be worth asking again or crutches might help? Try not to get too frustrated it'll make it worse :hug:

LMS good to see you hon and thanks. Hope it goes well at the specialist. Let us know how it goes. X


----------



## Barbiebaby

Love my Soldier I hope you get on ok at the specialist. x

Heyyady I did post saturday about similar pain, I know how you feel. x

In case anyone is interested I got on ok at the hospital Saturday night, dr wants me to go for another scan tomorrow to make sure baby is ok. They think it's sciatica but keeping an eye in me as can't rule out PGP.


----------



## Pippin

Barbiebaby said:


> Love my Soldier I hope you get on ok at the specialist. x
> 
> Heyyady I did post saturday about similar pain, I know how you feel. x
> 
> In case anyone is interested I got on ok at the hospital Saturday night, dr wants me to go for another scan tomorrow to make sure baby is ok. They think it's sciatica but keeping an eye in me as can't rule out PGP.

I'm interested hon! Glad they are going to check the baby out and I feel you on the back/leg pain. I think they ruled mine out as not being sciatic but I know what it feels like and it's horrible. Hope they can help. I had quite strong pain killers have they given you any?


----------



## Barbiebaby

Ah thankyou Pip. He has given me a prescription for a painkiller, think it has codeine in? but said cold and hot packs can be more effective and also stretching exercises, seeing midwife tomorrow too and he said she will refer me for physio. My DH gave my bum cheek a good massage and that helped a bit. I think I will hold off on the tablets until its unbearable again. Hot water bottle has helped loads! 

I know it's cheeky and I suppose it's more of an 'emergency' scan at early pregnancy unit but I'm hoping to ask for an idea of the baby's gender tomorrow. I'm really nervous and hoping everything is ok. Not sure if I can feel movement or not, it mostly happens when I get into bed at night as I'm drifting off and then I'm not sure if I dreamt it!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

LMS good to see you and I'm glad you're updating us :)

Heyyady I SOOOOOO know what you mean, after 9w of being able to barely get off the sofa it's the frustration more than anything else, total helplessness!

BB I'm interested, I hope they find out what's wrong, I had sciatica with SPD with DD and it was awful!!

AFM I just managed a piece of toast, on bag 4 of IV fluids, waiting to find out what my ketones were this morning. Feeling rough as. Mum brought Saraya to see me last night and she brought me 2 valentines cards she'd made :) chris is supposed to be coming down tonight with her and Patricia so at least I'll have something to look forward to.
X


----------



## Pippin

Barbiebaby said:


> Ah thankyou Pip. He has given me a prescription for a painkiller, think it has codeine in? but said cold and hot packs can be more effective and also stretching exercises, seeing midwife tomorrow too and he said she will refer me for physio. My DH gave my bum cheek a good massage and that helped a bit. I think I will hold off on the tablets until its unbearable again. Hot water bottle has helped loads!
> 
> I know it's cheeky and I suppose it's more of an 'emergency' scan at early pregnancy unit but I'm hoping to ask for an idea of the baby's gender tomorrow. I'm really nervous and hoping everything is ok. Not sure if I can feel movement or not, it mostly happens when I get into bed at night as I'm drifting off and then I'm not sure if I dreamt it!!!!

That's exactly what they have given me. My physio starts 4th march. The painkillers work but left me spacey I took half dose of one tablet and it worked just as well. :thumbup: right better go to work :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

So I took a bump pic today, 18 +1 by LMP and I'm including another with background bedpan just for Caroline!!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/be10353c.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/f422fa64.jpg


----------



## Pippin

Gorgeous bump Aaisrie but a not so gorgeous bed pain :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Love the bump! Hate the bedpan :haha: those things really are awful!


----------



## Aaisrie

Come on girls, drip stand and bed pan - what could be sexier!!! :)


----------



## Barbiebaby

Aaisrie said:


> Come on girls, drip stand and bed pan - what could be sexier!!! :)

:rofl:

Good bump though. x


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie :rofl:

Just wanted to share my text with you from my brother when I told him we were expecting a girl (who has taken to kicking me lots today :) )

"SOOOOO happy for you all! Having a little sister is the best thing in the world, I should know. Sam's a lucky big brother! Made me very happy too. Will give you a skype later. Lots and Lots of Love XXXXXXXX"

I still cry when I read it :cry:


----------



## SassyLou

I think there's something in that bed pan :dohh:
The bump is lovely Eve.

Pip lovely text from your brother xxx

LMS lovely to hear from you.

To the ladies who are in pain, really sorry hope it improves very very soon.

AFM been to the hospital, not the one where we had Archie couldn't bring myself to go back there. They've scanned me, everything looking good and a few folicles forming in my ovaries. Will never stop missing Archie and can never replace him but it looks like we're TTC again :happydance:


----------



## heyyady

Pippin- what a sweet thing to say! I hope my son eventually feels that way about his sisters! :lol:

Eve- Lovely bump :) How is little one fairing?

as for the pain, it's better today, so I'm dealing better. I have had back/sciatic pain for years as I have a ruptured disk at L5S1 that constantly grieves me. But this pelvic BS is just too much some days! I am not on any pain meds as anything and everything puts me at a higher risk for pre-term labor and I'm just not willing to go there. So I take a Tylenol and sit in the hot tub, and cry it out. I slept last night with a hot pack on my lady bits :rofl: but it did help me get some relief and actually SLEEP!


----------



## SassyLou

heyyady said:


> Pippin- what a sweet thing to say! I hope my son eventually feels that way about his sisters! :lol:
> 
> Eve- Lovely bump :) How is little one fairing?
> 
> as for the pain, it's better today, so I'm dealing better. I have had back/sciatic pain for years as I have a ruptured disk at L5S1 that constantly grieves me. But this pelvic BS is just too much some days! I am not on any pain meds as anything and everything puts me at a higher risk for pre-term labor and I'm just not willing to go there. So I take a Tylenol and sit in the hot tub, and cry it out. I slept last night with a hot pack on my lady bits :rofl: but it did help me get some relief and actually SLEEP!

Oh gosh Heyyady thats really awful. I wish there was something I could say or do to help you with the pain. I know I can't do much but sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Sassy :yipee: does this mean it's all systems go as of now :winkwink: Archie will always hold a special place but lovely to know you'll be giving him a sibling hopefully very soon :hugs:


:hug: Heyyady hope you get some relief soon :hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

Yes Pip it does :blush: TBH neither of us feel particularly that way inclined at the moment I think we're too focused on Thursday. Plus trying to thing of something appropriate to have written on Archie's headstone, supposed to be going tomorrow to sort it out. Its only going to be a small stone, plus I want to keep everything simple.

Anyway enough of my sombre moments am I the only one to notice that there's something in the bedpan on Eve's picture :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Poor you heyyady :( I hope you get some relief soon. Atticus is fine, it's me that suffers!!

I did a naked bump pic too! Hope you don't mind the mass of pics lol

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/3b698f00.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

Sarah it's okay it's my pee!!!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> Sarah it's okay it's my pee!!!!!! Hahahaha

Well that makes it ok then, lol :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol see you girls just talk about bodily fluids, I photograph them for you!!!


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> Lol see you girls just talk about bodily fluids, I photograph them for you!!!

You're just too kind :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Aw eve you must love us so much to show us your wee :rofl:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Hey ladies, hope we are all ok. 

I had my scan this morning, blip is fine, they were a bit anti me having one even though doctor had referred me. It was only a quick check but good enough for me. 

I'm now sat waiting to see midwife for my 16 week check. Hoping she will refer me for physio. x


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm glad Blip is okay BB!!

I'M HOME! I pursuaded the Dr this morning that I was better off at home rather than there and as my ketones were clear they agreed :] YAY for being home... trying hard not to be mad... I get home to a messy house, no electric on the metre which means the heating isn't on which means it's FREEZING.... DEEP BREATHS!


----------



## Pippin

Barbiebaby said:


> Hey ladies, hope we are all ok.
> 
> I had my scan this morning, blip is fine, they were a bit anti me having one even though doctor had referred me. It was only a quick check but good enough for me.
> 
> I'm now sat waiting to see midwife for my 16 week check. Hoping she will refer me for physio. x

:yipee: I'm glad it's ok hon, no peek at the sex then :winkwink: not that long to wait really I'm just glad they did and all was ok.


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> I'm glad Blip is okay BB!!
> 
> I'M HOME! I pursuaded the Dr this morning that I was better off at home rather than there and as my ketones were clear they agreed :] YAY for being home... trying hard not to be mad... I get home to a messy house, no electric on the metre which means the heating isn't on which means it's FREEZING.... DEEP BREATHS!

Glad you are home hon :yipee: Have you got heating now hon? You must be warm :hugs:



SassyLou said:


> Yes Pip it does :blush: TBH neither of us feel particularly that way inclined at the moment I think we're too focused on Thursday. Plus trying to thing of something appropriate to have written on Archie's headstone, supposed to be going tomorrow to sort it out. Its only going to be a small stone, plus I want to keep everything simple.

Hey hon when you feel ready you'll feel like it and I'm sure you won't need to do anything before Thursday anyway :hugs: if it happens it happens if it doesn't there is next month. Take time to heal first. xxx Mind you I love obsessing about symptoms and signs so I'm looking forward to your tests dates already :haha:

As for us She is having a bit of a quiet day which worries me but heard her loud and clear on the doppler. I'm so paranoid about everything now need to stop doing it. My aunty comes up tomorrow from Cornwall to look after Sam so I'm tidying and cleaning tonight. I hate cleaning my house we have so much stuff I need to through half of it away but don't know where to start :dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea I did Pip and I'm calmer now!! The house is still a tip... but I'm calmer!


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> Yea I did Pip and I'm calmer now!! The house is still a tip... but I'm calmer!

My house is a tip too and I have no excuse for it :lol:


----------



## Aaisrie

No seriously Sequeena... I mean when I left it's like Chris just did NOTHING... there is soup in the pot I made on Friday night and then didn't get to finish on Saturday because I started puking and it's STILL THERE WITH MOULD ON!!!!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Our house is a tip! Have to say though DH has been fab at helping me out. I think it's really cold tonight! Hope you get heat soon Aaisrie. 

Midwife has referred me for physio, should hear within a week :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

BB I have heat, it took ages to heat up but I have heat... still can't feel my toes and debating having a bath just to warm myself from head to toe!! LOL


----------



## heyyady

I don't even want to talk about the state of my house... I have been trying to rearrange the household budget to get a cleaning lady- All of the things I usually do are going hugely ignored (Like MOPPING) and the day to day is, well, slipping not so slowly. 

Eve- glad you're home! 
Sassy- There's no rush, take a breather if you need- when you're ready, you're ready <3
Barbie- Glad little Blip is all good :)
Pip- she's fine and snug in there- stop worrying so much, love!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Eve totally with you on the bath thing, nothing like it for warming up. I also take more baths than showers now as blip moves loads when I'm in the bath. x


----------



## SassyLou

BB - glad your scan went well.

Eve - glad you're home.

Pip - everything is fine, chill xxx

AFM my house is a tip too, but it can wait. As for the TTC, I have a little story for you. I wanted swabs doing for infection as infection can be a contributing factor to 2nd tri loss particularly bacterial vaginosis. GPs said midwife usually deals with it, she said the best place was GU Med at which point I squealed but I've been married 14 1/2 years :blush:. She pointed out it was the best place as I'd get properly tested and treated if need be. Decided to bite the bullet, had an appointment for tonight. Rob dutyfully went with me. Doc asked lots of questions, including when did you last have sex, it was last night :dohh: obviously you lovely ladies put it in my mind:haha: I've never seen Rob go so red :blush::blush::blush: and when we were waiting for them to call me to have the tests he kept saying 'it was you that wanted to do it, they'll be thinking that poor woman she's only just lost a baby and her husbands making her have sex!' :haha: Anyhow's the top and bottom is I have nothing wrong with me :happydance: Other than, get ready for this, I was washing too much and too well :shower: I don't have enough of the flora up there that they would like :blush: I've been ordered to stop washing so well :ban: Just have to add Rob is making me a cheese toastie as we speak and has just shouted from the kitchen 'I'm glad you've not got the clap' :grr: Well so am I cos I could have only got it from him :growlmad:


----------



## Pippin

Can I just say for ONCE :haha: my house looks half decent but that's because I've been cleaning since half four :rofl: but we have my aunty coming so it should be. Let's see if we can keep it this way until we get home from work tomorrow when she arrives :dohh: Honestly don't you find you clean then 5 minutes later EVERYTHING is messy again. :rofl: I don't know how we do it. Mind you I need to bin most of my house then it would look better.

I'm trying to be good and not being paranoid :hugs: love you guys.


----------



## Pippin

SassyLou said:


> AFM my house is a tip too, but it can wait. As for the TTC, I have a little story for you. I wanted swabs doing for infection as infection can be a contributing factor to 2nd tri loss particularly bacterial vaginosis. GPs said midwife usually deals with it, she said the best place was GU Med at which point I squealed but I've been married 14 1/2 years :blush:. She pointed out it was the best place as I'd get properly tested and treated if need be. Decided to bite the bullet, had an appointment for tonight. Rob dutyfully went with me. Doc asked lots of questions, including when did you last have sex, it was last night :dohh: obviously you lovely ladies put it in my mind:haha: I've never seen Rob go so red :blush::blush::blush: and when we were waiting for them to call me to have the tests he kept saying 'it was you that wanted to do it, they'll be thinking that poor woman she's only just lost a baby and her husbands making her have sex!' :haha: Anyhow's the top and bottom is I have nothing wrong with me :happydance: Other than, get ready for this, I was washing too much and too well :shower: I don't have enough of the flora up there that they would like :blush: I've been ordered to stop washing so well :ban: Just have to add Rob is making me a cheese toastie as we speak and has just shouted from the kitchen 'I'm glad you've not got the clap' :grr: Well so am I cos I could have only got it from him :growlmad:

You just made me laugh out loud, love it!! Least we know you're a clean living girl. Now it's time to get down and a bit dirtier lady :rofl: When are you due to ovulate do you know? Want to know when I get to obsess about your TWW :haha:


----------



## SassyLou

Pippin said:


> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> AFM my house is a tip too, but it can wait. As for the TTC, I have a little story for you. I wanted swabs doing for infection as infection can be a contributing factor to 2nd tri loss particularly bacterial vaginosis. GPs said midwife usually deals with it, she said the best place was GU Med at which point I squealed but I've been married 14 1/2 years :blush:. She pointed out it was the best place as I'd get properly tested and treated if need be. Decided to bite the bullet, had an appointment for tonight. Rob dutyfully went with me. Doc asked lots of questions, including when did you last have sex, it was last night :dohh: obviously you lovely ladies put it in my mind:haha: I've never seen Rob go so red :blush::blush::blush: and when we were waiting for them to call me to have the tests he kept saying 'it was you that wanted to do it, they'll be thinking that poor woman she's only just lost a baby and her husbands making her have sex!' :haha: Anyhow's the top and bottom is I have nothing wrong with me :happydance: Other than, get ready for this, I was washing too much and too well :shower: I don't have enough of the flora up there that they would like :blush: I've been ordered to stop washing so well :ban: Just have to add Rob is making me a cheese toastie as we speak and has just shouted from the kitchen 'I'm glad you've not got the clap' :grr: Well so am I cos I could have only got it from him :growlmad:
> 
> You just made me laugh out loud, love it!! Least we know you're a clean living girl. Now it's time to get down and a bit dirtier lady :rofl: When are you due to ovulate do you know? Want to know when I get to obsess about your TWW :haha:Click to expand...

You made me laugh out loud with your reply.

I don't know when I'll ovulate, TBH still got some milk so maybe not for a while, doing temp (not every morn) and its still running a bit high to be first half of cycle. Plus I have really irregular cycles, always have, so I'm not the best person to follow. Last time soy iso cut my cycle down to just short of 5 weeks which is really good for me. But promise to keep you informed Pip so you can obsess away :dohh:

Forgot to say earlier, the doctor asked 'do you have pain during sex? Rob replied 'Its hurts my knees and my backs not so good.':dohh: :blush: :nope: :growlmad:

Can I ask you ladies a serious question, Should I really be thinking about having more children with this man???? :shrug::shrug:


----------



## heyyady

"Forgot to say earlier, the doctor asked 'do you have pain during sex? Rob replied 'Its hurts my knees and my backs not so good.'"

ROFLMAO


----------



## Aaisrie

SassyLou said:


> BB - glad your scan went well.
> 
> Eve - glad you're home.
> 
> Pip - everything is fine, chill xxx
> 
> AFM my house is a tip too, but it can wait. As for the TTC, I have a little story for you. I wanted swabs doing for infection as infection can be a contributing factor to 2nd tri loss particularly bacterial vaginosis. GPs said midwife usually deals with it, she said the best place was GU Med at which point I squealed but I've been married 14 1/2 years :blush:. She pointed out it was the best place as I'd get properly tested and treated if need be. Decided to bite the bullet, had an appointment for tonight. Rob dutyfully went with me. Doc asked lots of questions, including when did you last have sex, it was last night :dohh: obviously you lovely ladies put it in my mind:haha: I've never seen Rob go so red :blush::blush::blush: and when we were waiting for them to call me to have the tests he kept saying 'it was you that wanted to do it, they'll be thinking that poor woman she's only just lost a baby and her husbands making her have sex!' :haha: Anyhow's the top and bottom is I have nothing wrong with me :happydance: Other than, get ready for this, I was washing too much and too well :shower: I don't have enough of the flora up there that they would like :blush: I've been ordered to stop washing so well :ban: Just have to add Rob is making me a cheese toastie as we speak and has just shouted from the kitchen 'I'm glad you've not got the clap' :grr: Well so am I cos I could have only got it from him :growlmad:

Seriously... I have to learn not to skim read, it's a bad habit because I like to read everything... I read:

I don't have enough cheese up there as they would like

LOL Loved Robs comment about his knees and back too!!



Pippin said:


> Can I just say for ONCE :haha: my house looks half decent but that's because I've been cleaning since half four :rofl: but we have my aunty coming so it should be. Let's see if we can keep it this way until we get home from work tomorrow when she arrives :dohh: Honestly don't you find you clean then 5 minutes later EVERYTHING is messy again. :rofl: I don't know how we do it. Mind you I need to bin most of my house then it would look better.
> 
> I'm trying to be good and not being paranoid :hugs: love you guys.

YES my house is like that too.. especially with Saraya the hurricane... she has recently taken to, at the end of her nap, before she comes out of her room she takes ALL the books off the shelf AND all the toys she can find.. and anything within her reach and dumping it ALL in her bed!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sorry to hear you are in so much pain heyyady: hugs:

Lovely bump as always eve and great to see you out of hospital.

Glad everything is ok bb

As for me, the resting stops here. Dh is going to work tonight for a week, and my little puppy is having a total hip replacement tonight. I am so worried for her.

I am not feeling any better either. I have only just got the right antibiotics and the contractions are still there. I need to get better fast!! At least I won't have to walk the dog for a few months. 

How is your back pip?

Thinking of you today and tomorrow Sarah.


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Emmea don't push yourself too hard *worries*


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hello Ladies!!!!!!!!
God, it feels like i have been away 5 months not 5 days with all the posts! Been trying my best to catch up but SORRY in advance if i miss anybody out!

Firstly, to Archie, our first born gorgeous boy - Tomorrow you will travel to your final resting place and i will be thinking of you and your Mummy and Daddy as always. Your Mummy and Daddy are wonderful, strong people and your Daddy is also very funny! Wherever they are Archie, watch over them and give them peace.

Sassy and Rob - I will be praying for you tomorrow, keep strong. Your love for each other will see you through. Whenever you decide to try for another baby i will always be here to support you.

Pip - your having a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited! Congratulations to you, your hubby and Sam!

Eve - What is it with you and the hospital woman??? Is the hot doctor really that hot that you have to keep going back?! ;-)
Also, loved the pic! Atticus bump is very cute ........ and that pee just made my day!

Heyyady - What a painful time your having .... hope you feel better soon. I am a little jealous of the HotTub, but not enough to want the pain! 

Barbiebaby - So happy the scan went well!

Emmea - You take care of yourself and try not to do too much!

Luvmysoilder - It's really nice to hear from you and i hope the tests all go well.

.......................................................................................................................

As for me, New york was AMAZING!!!!!!!!!

It was very humbling to see Ground Zero, fantastic to see the sights from The Roccefeller Centre and The Empire State Building, wonderful to do shopping in all the best places (we bought some baby clothes but as we don't know if Baby Griff is a girl or a boy, we decided to buy both!!!!!)
For Valentines Day, Jimmy had booked us on a Sex And The City tour as it's one of my favorite programmes - it was ACE!!!!!!

We stayed at Donald Trump's Hotel - Trump SoHo! It was THE BEST place i have ever stayed. They had a 'pillow menu' so i ordered a body pillow and had the best sleep i have had since finding out i was pregnant! The bed was like sleeping on a cloud! They said i could take the pillow home if i wanted but we couldn't fit it in the case, so Jimmy is going to get one shipped across, bless him!

Although i'm sad to be back, i did miss you all!

I have an appointment at the hospital tomorrow as they have to check my thyroid levels every 4 weeks, we get to hear Baby Griff's heartbeat again - YEY!!

Love to you all ....... Caroline. x

I have some photo's that i will try and put on at some point!!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Caroline The Nice Dr wasn't even there this time! But the lady Dr [Rachel] who gave me the really long scan and checked the sex was there.. she tried to recheck the sex but Atticus was being stubborn and had his legs crossed AND tucked up!! Wee shit!! LOL And I couldn't not give you a bedpan picture for amusement upon your return! I'm glad you're back, sounds like you had an amazing time!! I'm still horrendously jealous but we definitely missed you!!!

<3


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Caroline The Nice Dr wasn't even there this time! But the lady Dr [Rachel] who gave me the really long scan and checked the sex was there.. she tried to recheck the sex but Atticus was being stubborn and had his legs crossed AND tucked up!! Wee shit!! LOL And I couldn't not give you a bedpan picture for amusement upon your return! I'm glad you're back, sounds like you had an amazing time!! I'm still horrendously jealous but we definitely missed you!!!

<3


----------



## sequeena

Sassy LMAO at your hubby :rofl: I agree you may have to reconsider having kids with him :haha:


----------



## heva510

Hi all quick scan update baby ok still being an awkward little man so not all measurements done going to rescan me in two wks timetry again hey 3rd time lucky lol but goodness I can have little man at midwife led centre which is only 5 miles away


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh dear Heva he really is being awkward but at least you get another look at him!!


----------



## sequeena

My mother has been rushed into hospital :( stomach pains/vomiting. She was screaming :cry:


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh no Sequeena, thinking of her and your family :( <3 Update us!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Ohh littlegriff! I so jealous! I want one of those pillows!!! I am so glad you enjoyed yourself. 

Eve - glad the scan was ok.

Heva - 3rd time lucky! At least you get see him loads of extra times. I hope you get more luck this time though.

I have my second anomaly scan on Friday. Fingers crossed it is as good as the last one and my cervix hasn't shortened from all these contractions. I am going alone so and I am really worried.


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea how do we keep having our appt. on the same day!! I have my consultant appt on Fri and might get a scan!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Lol! Because we are both in and out like yoyos? Lol. Good luck!!


----------



## SassyLou

Hi everyone, will hopefully read through everyones posts tomorrow or Friday.

Just wanted to let my lovely friends know how much I appreciate or your lovely, kind words, and I know Rob would like to thank you all as well.

We've been shopping today and bought a little teddy comforter to wrap Archie in, we've also all wrote letters to him, I've found Rob's gran's rosary beads which were given to me and which I've prayed the rosary on at church, and the boys have found the cuddly hare from the Guess How Much I Love You book and a cross. We're going to put all these things with him. Now for the hard part I have to open the little coffin the hospital put him in and move him to the one the Funeral home have sorted, you have to have one with a name plaque on I'm told, plus the one the hospital put him in isn't big enough for everything. The funeral home did offer but I just couldn't trust anyone else with him, not after everything we've been through.

So can I ask you girls a huge favour? Whether you're religious or not please pray that I can find the strength from somewhere to move my little man to his final little home, at the moment I'm struggling to believe I can do it. If I know you're all supporting me I'm sure I can do it. I know I couldn't have gotten through the last few weeks without you.

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm here Sarah, you CAN do it... when we are weak He is strong <3


----------



## SassyLou

Going to do it in next hour or so, please think of us xxx
I love you all xxx


----------



## sequeena

We are all there with you Sarah. We might not be there in person but we are right behind you and Rob all the way. I am not religious but I will say a prayer and hope there is someone up there to hear it. You may not feel it but you are such a strong woman, a wonderful mother and an amazing wife. I am so sorry I cannot give you a hug in person :hugs:


----------



## heva510

Thinking of you Sarah and your family x x


----------



## Emmea12uk

You can do it. I don't need to pray for you to have the strength because you already do. You already did the hardest part. This is your baby and to move him to his final home is the most natural thing. It is your parting gift and the final demand he will make of you.

You can do it - I know you can.

If it helps, drape him with a muslin. The effect of time on his body may be destressing and you don't need to see him now. His spirit is gone and you only need to remember him when he was with his body.

I will be thinking of you tonight and tomorrow. I know you will get through it and he would be proud of you.


----------



## SassyLou

Thanks everyone, Emma his is already wrapped up in a little blanket which I will leave him in then put him in his little teddy/comforter. I was really lucky when we collected him on Friday that the Histologist asked if I wanted to 'put him to bed one last time'. So I did put him in on Friday, obviously have to wear gloves due to chemicals they soaked him in, bless him. Its just such an upsetting thought, plus I don't think either of us want to give him up tomorrow. The boys have wrote beautiful things bless them.

Thanks all of you. xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Turns out my mother only has a viral infection and is being sent home from hospital now :dohh:


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> Turns out my mother only has a viral infection and is being sent home from hospital now :dohh:

Thank goodness for that, bless her xxx


----------



## Pippin

Aww Sassy love sorry I haven't seen this until now. You can do it sweetheart, remember it's him and that he's you're lovely little boy. Treasure the last few moments and remember it's all going to stay with him now forever, a little bit of each of you is there to keep him company. You're strong and don't forget that but if you have a big cry that's ok too. It's allowed! Will be thinking of you tomorrow too, every second, and I hope it all goes to plan and is a special day. Deep breath lovely, you can do it. Xxxxxxx :hug:


----------



## Pippin

sequeena said:


> Turns out my mother only has a viral infection and is being sent home from hospital now :dohh:

I'm pleased hon, was worried a bit there. X


----------



## SassyLou

Crying again, you're all so wondeful xxx


----------



## heyyady

sarah- you've got to be one of the strongest women I've had the pleasure of knowing- I am confidant you will come though this just fine <3 all my love prayers and positive thoughts are more than willingly sent your way


----------



## Aaisrie

Sequeena I'm glad your mum is okay!!

Sarah we all love you!!!


----------



## SassyLou

Just putting everything together now, have taken photos of everything we're putting in with him.

Thanks everyone, we both keep crying, then reminding each other that you're all with us.

xxxxxx


----------



## SassyLou

Thanks everyone my angel is safe :angel:

Rob says thank you, he's says you've made everything easier x


----------



## SassyLous Bob

just a quick note, i would like to thank you all for the support that you have given to Sarah and myself, sometimes when you feel that the world is not quite right and people are a bit crap. you have made me realise that is not true of everybody 
Thank you


----------



## Barbiebaby

Heva good news about the birthing centre and great that you get to see your little man again. 

Emmea good luck for Friday, I'll be thinking of you. 

Aaisrie, also good luck Friday. 

Sequeena I'm glad your mum is ok, sounded scary for a bit. 

Little Griff sounds like New York was amazing! Body pillow sounds lush! 

Sassylou and Rob I think you are both amazing people and are keeping each other strong. I will be thinking of you heaps today and will be thinking of dear little Archie too. I'm not very good with words like the other girls but I've been told I give good hugs, sorry it can only be a cyber one.:hugs:

Hello to everyone else and a happy 17 weeks to me!


----------



## sequeena

Lots and lots of huge hugs today for all of you. I hope today is as gentle as it can be on you both :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Sarah & Rob I'm so glad we were able to be here for you and feel privileged that you would share such a personal part of your life with us <3


----------



## heva510

Hi all need a rant and maybe some advice x ok consultant wants me to b scanned again to get all measurements but the hospitals protocol is that they only scan u twice so they are refusing to rescan me my consultNt is now away till next week I'm a bit angry with hospital as surely they have a duty of care to patient And to get measurements and check for abnormalities x


----------



## Aaisrie

Heva when the consultant comes back next week can he not sort it?


----------



## heva510

I'm hoping so I'm just a bit angry and upset that they doing this x


----------



## Aaisrie

I don't really know about your hospital but I know mine is super busy and fitting in scans and appt is so hard. My MW is booked up until April!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

That is crazy! You shouldn't have to wait for him!!


----------



## heva510

I know I thought they had to check everything that's why u have that 20 wk scan


----------



## Barbiebaby

I thought so too! Think I'd be pretty pi**ed off about that, I would say they have a duty of care to check your baby properly that's why you have an anomaly scan, it's a bit lame to just say 'oh well sorry, your baby isn't playing ball, so f**k it we will just leave it'. 

I feel angry for you!! :grr:


----------



## heva510

Thank you barbie exactly what I said to midwife today on phone trying not to cry :( x


----------



## Barbiebaby

Don't cry honey, I'm sure it will be sorted, I'd be very surprised if they just leave it at that.:hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Scan tomorrow:( what do you guys think? Boy or girl? I def have a boy bump! 

I woke up with carpol tunnel syndrome - this pregnancy is turning out a lot like tom's! Blood glucose is heywire so I have to have another test next Friday. I am starting to think this is another boy! 

When is the optimum gestation for a bonding scan? If I get the all clear tomorrow I won't get another scan and I would really like a 4d one. 

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Pippin

SassyLous Bob said:


> just a quick note, i would like to thank you all for the support that you have given to Sarah and myself, sometimes when you feel that the world is not quite right and people are a bit crap. you have made me realise that is not true of everybody
> Thank you

All I can say Rob is that you and your gorgeous lady have touch our heart in ways I couldn't imagine. It still astounds me how the Internet can provide opportunities for friendships that ordinarily would be impossible to form. I think it's good for all of us that we have made friendships with people from such similar places, support come in many disguises and it's wonderful that we have this forum to share. Lovely to see you in here I just wish it was under different circumstances. x

How did it go today?


----------



## Pippin

Heva sorry to hear that, but surely they have to scan you again. Ask to speak to someone higher up.

Emmea good luck with your scan. I still go with girl because of your earlier scan. Try not to worry as I' sure it'll be fine. :hug:

GTG as dinner is ready big hugs to you all, Aunty still here so hard to post long.... she keeps talking while I write :dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea I think girl too!!


----------



## heyyady

I second (3rd? 4th?) the GIRL vibe for Emma!


----------



## heva510

i'm going boy emma x


----------



## sequeena

Hope Sassy is ok today :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Can I join girls? My EDD is the 2nd August. I have had 7 miscarriages and Honey born sleeping. Private gender scan on Sunday.

Emma good luck today. I was told around 26-28 weeks is the best time for a 4d scan :thumbup:

Sarah and Rob, I have been thinking of you all so much. If you ever need to talk just send me a message :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Tasha said:


> Can I join girls? My EDD is the 2nd August. I have had 7 miscarriages and Honey born sleeping. Private gender scan on Sunday.
> 
> Emma good luck today. I was told around 26-28 weeks is the best time for a 4d scan :thumbup:
> 
> Sarah and Rob, I have been thinking of you all so much. If you ever need to talk just send me a message :hugs:

Of course you can! X Do you think you're having a boy or girl? :D


----------



## Tasha

I have one little boys, two girls with me and Honey, so as the last three were girls I think most likely girl :haha:

How are you? How is your Mum now?


----------



## sequeena

Tasha said:


> I have one little boys, two girls with me and Honey, so as the last three were girls I think most likely girl :haha:
> 
> How are you? How is your Mum now?

My mum is fine, I saw her yesterday. Also saw my sister and niece for the first time since the end of September last year... was very weird.

There seems to be a lot of boys due in August so I wouldn't be surprised if you're having a boy LOL!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Just quickly - baby is all good apart from a very small head, but then Tom was the same. It cOuld be similar problems undetected, or I could just have babies with weird heads. So I have to go back in 6 weeks for a third anomaly scan.

Baby was also scrunched up with legs crossed at the ankles hiding the willy/non willy. So we have tO go back next Friday for a leg and bits check!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Hi Tasha! Welcome to the group!


----------



## Pippin

Hi Tasha welcome to the group. I'll add you when I'm on my main computer. 

Emmea glad all seems ok for now. Mine always have big heads so I'm the opposite. Shame about hiding the sex but good you only have to wait a week. X


----------



## Pippin

Ohh just realised she's the size of a sweet potato. Hope she looks prettier though lol that's ugly!!! Lol


----------



## SassyLou

Hi ladies, 

Just wanted to say for now I'm out of here. I love you all and you'll always have a special place in my heart, I can't thank you all enough for the support and help you've given us. I would like to keep in touch with you all, obviously I'm already friends with some of you but for those who I'm not friends with the link to my facebook page is 
https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/profile.php?id=1036666347

I know you all know Rob posted on the loss forum a few days ago about the problem with people having a nosy then going off and talking elsewhere. Part of this came from me moaning about it and noticing that one of the mums who was upset was clearly having grief problems. My big problem here is that (obviously being mental health trained and working in grief counselling) is that there's just no acknowledgment or allowance made for peoples grief reactions. I think started a thread saying had anyone noticed that the view column had disappeared.

Anyway when we got in yesterday as well as the obvious upset over Archie's funeral we found that my brother-in-law had received the most lenient non-custodial sentence I'd ever heard of with very little provision for the protection of children in the future, I know I've written about this before, my poor great-niece (the one he has abused) made another suicide attempt on Wednesday. As you can imagine I was very upset and thing I was probably going through a touch of 'anger'. I raged about Archie's death being unfair, about my the crap sentence of lack of it and also that one of my threads had been locked on here without explanation and that after 24hrs I still hadn't been given access to the private loss forum. I really was as I like to put it going through one of my 'insane moments'. 

Poor Rob being a man and you know what men are like had to do something so he did the only thing he could do anything about he wrote a thread on loss section about the things I was having a go about. I think to be fair what with all the problems with my mother, the problems with the hospital, he just doesn't know what to do and just wants to protect me. Its got a bit stroppy over there and I have tried to explain that he was just trying to help and protect me, explained the situation and said that he's basically just trying to be a 'man' and look after me. No nasty intent was ever there, good God the man doesn't have a nasty bone in his body and goes out of his way to help others. But it all comes back to my original moan there's no allowance for grief or grief reactions. I can often spot when people have grief problems over there and I'm sure lots of reactions within this are poor people with grief issues. I wouldn't mind but I got up this morning with things much more in prespective and don't really care that the threads been closed etc. But after todays problems I've decided enoughs enough, I feel well and truly ill now, can't stop crying and have just had enough. BNB should be helpful and at the moment I just don't think its doing me any good.

Finally I'd like to thank you all, you've been truly wonderful, I hope to see you all on FB. Obviously none of this is anything to do with you lot, again you've been great. 
Sorry this is so long and probably a bit rambling.

Love you all 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Lol didn't mean to thank you there!! I am sure she is gorgeous! And bigger than a st potato!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh sassy:( giving yourself some space might really help. The internet is not a good way for anyone to get emotions across. We aren't all good writers. Things are easily lost or misunderstood and grief has to be one of the hardest things to communicate. We all do funny things when grieving and not everybody understands that is why we did said funny thing. 

You are so lucky to have rob and you have us on fb. See you there! Xxx


----------



## sequeena

Sassy I'm really sorry you're leaving but I completely understand. I have your fb so I'll be sure to keep contact with you on there but hope to see you here when you feel ready :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Guys, I am freaking out about the head - I can't find any info


----------



## Pippin

Hey *Sarah* read you thread, WOW :shock: is all I can say. Understand you need a break, you know you can FB me anytime hon. We'll miss you both in here but see you in good old FB. xxx

*Emmea* try nt to worry hon, if there was something wrong wouldn't they find out already? They did with Tom so surely they would now :hug:

*Tasha* hon I've added you to the front page. Welcome again.


----------



## Pippin

Here is my 18 week jumper bump. How the kids at school haven't guessed yet I don't know :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks (jumper).jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tasha

Thank you for the welcomes girls. 

Emma, your little one sounds like a right little monkey. I agree with Pippin.

Sarah and Rob, we are always here when/if you need us. Be gentle on yourselves, and I allow yourself to feel what ever it is you feel, dont fight it :hugs:

Pippin, thank you for adding me. Your bump is beautiful.


----------



## Pippin

Wow strangely quiet in here hope you are all ok? Off to see my Mun for a few days today. Really looking forward to the rest but not the drive as I'm going on my own. Xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Have a nice time at your mums! Wish I could see my mum but I stuck in with the dog and she won't come to me - neither will anyone else for that matter! I feel really sick and low today and I would give anything for some peace:(


----------



## heva510

Welcome to thread tasha x hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Aaisrie

Have fun Pip!!

Emmea I'm sorry you're stuck in, I'm here [you'll get me on fb faster] if you need me <3


----------



## sequeena

I'm here, also stuck in my house :( Still losing weight somehow, I can feel it and see it when I put trousers on. Weird.


----------



## Tasha

Hey girls, I had my gender scan. It was amazing, everything is perfect. And we got some gorgeous pictures, of course it helps that SHE is beautiful. Yep, girly number four, my little boy was a bit upset at first, he feels out numbered and was hopeful for a brother, but once I told him about all the things he can do with her (feed, pick clothes, toys, help get to sleep etc) because he is a big boy now and will be seven by then he was back to being excited. :cloud9:

It was just amazing to watch, and she looks so much like my Honey (born sleeping), the other three have their daddy's nose but Honey and this little one have mine.

I will add photos in the morning, so tired now. 

Hope you're all okay?


----------



## Pippin

Yay congrats and welcome to team :pink: I loved my gender scan we got a DVD too and I watch it every day. So amazing. Congratulations. Xxxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Congrats Tasha!! Glad your scan was good! Another girl!! I wish so badly I knew mine was a girl.

Still fingers crossed for Friday. I think baby has moved now so maybe more luck.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls. 

Pippin, we got a c so I keep looking at all the pictures. 

Emma, I really hope you get to see on Friday.

Here are the pictures;

That is HER girly bits!!
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww293/TashaAdams_2009/girlybits.jpg

This is her hiding.
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww293/TashaAdams_2009/Bubblehiding.jpg

Her yawning
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww293/TashaAdams_2009/Bubbleisayawnyhead.jpg

And her beautiful, smiling face. 
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww293/TashaAdams_2009/Bubblesbeautifulface.jpg


----------



## Emmea12uk

Awwwwwwwww gorgeous!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi Tasha!

Welcome to the group!!!!

I have not been on in a while cos have started to feel ill again! I have a banging headache that has lasted since Saturday, aching stomach that feels like stretching and the nausea is back also! Has anyone else had this return? I read that Baby Griff is going through a growth spurt at the moment so maybe that's it ...... i just wish my head didn't hurt so much!!!!

Emmea - Your baby was being a little monkey at the scan eh? Can't wait to see if boy or girl for you - i think boy!

Pippin - Hope you have a nice, relaxing time with your mum.

Talk soon ladies .... Caroline. x


----------



## Aaisrie

Caroline what do you mean have it return... mine hasn't left yet!!!! LOL Yea I know, kinda different... Freakin' Hyperemesis!!!

I just saw this documentary featured on Oprah and thought you guys might be interested.. here is the trailer for it. It follows 4 babies in their first year from 4 different countries. There's no dialogue so it's a very easy watch and no doubt will make you all even more broody!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vupEpNjCuY


----------



## LittleGriffin

Ha! Loving the baby and the goat at the end!


----------



## Pippin

Ohhh I'll be watching that........ thanks hon.

LG I've had banging headaches for weeks now, seem to get waves, few days on few days off and the nausea if I don't eat.


----------



## sequeena

Hey girls, anyone had this?

Around the rib/stomach area I've had a sudden ache come on. It's sore to the touch. I wonder if things are moving around in there, it's weird :wacko:


----------



## Pippin

sequeena said:


> Hey girls, anyone had this?
> 
> Around the rib/stomach area I've had a sudden ache come on. It's sore to the touch. I wonder if things are moving around in there, it's weird :wacko:

I've had sore muscles this week, sore to the touch as well. I think it's just baby stretching the muscles hon. x


----------



## sequeena

Pippin said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, anyone had this?
> 
> Around the rib/stomach area I've had a sudden ache come on. It's sore to the touch. I wonder if things are moving around in there, it's weird :wacko:
> 
> I've had sore muscles this week, sore to the touch as well. I think it's just baby stretching the muscles hon. xClick to expand...

Could well be, thanks! X


----------



## Pippin

Ohhhh a night of summersaults by the baby that little gem has started. Of course I slept but had the weirdest of dreams for the second night in a row. Think it's because I'm at my Mum's in a strange bed. Thinks she's going to be a wriggler.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> Ohhh I'll be watching that........ thanks hon.
> 
> LG I've had banging headaches for weeks now, seem to get waves, few days on few days off and the nausea if I don't eat.

It could be related to your back?


----------



## Emmea12uk

I have had really weird dreams lately and lots of rage!!

I need you girls to talk sense in to me - I still don't accept my pregnancy. I am really detached from it. With my son I was bonding and buying things at this stage. I just can't accept I will give birth to it and all will be well. I still thunk every night that I am losing it. Do you think I need some help ?


----------



## Tasha

Emma, I am exactly the same, I have had two days of accepting it, this whole pregnancy. I think it is normal, it is self preservation. I dont think you need help in the way you mean, but I do think you would find it beneficial to talk through your fears and anxieties with someone. I plan on doing so, at some point.

We are all here to listen. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea it definitely sounds like you should talk to a bereavement MW, I know my hospital has them so it would be worth phoning yours because talking it through with someone might help - better to address the problem earlier than when the baby is here? <3


----------



## heva510

hi all well update on if they going to complete anomally scan , here goes my consultant is now off all week sick oh and so is his secutary, so i have to make 40 mile round trip tomorrow to see different consultant to tell me whether i can or can't have this 3rd scan to get measurements :( god i am so angry atm


----------



## sequeena

Emmea and Tasha :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Emmea hon I think we all feel the same. I felt more attached once out I found she was a she as I can giver her names and identities but I'm more paranoid of losing her now to silly things like those fears I had about walking to the post box. After the 20 week scan I'm going to go shopping so I hope that'll help. I think everyone detaches a little after a loss.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Heva - I am so sorry you have to go through all this


----------



## Emmea12uk

Thanks everyone. I don't think it is the loss that has me all numb - I think it is self preservation after my son being so ill etc. I rang the maternity unit and they have put me in touch with a midwife counsellor. I need to do something as I freak in that hospital and I am going to freak in labour as I have to go there.


----------



## heva510

Emma so far I can't really get attached to baby it's only cos Lee has made me buy stuff I have and my dreams have gone ehh very weird x


----------



## Emmea12uk

It not just the buying stuff - I get really upset thinking about anything related to baby. I am mega anxious, stressed about everything


----------



## Pippin

heva510 said:


> hi all well update on if they going to complete anomally scan , here goes my consultant is now off all week sick oh and so is his secutary, so i have to make 40 mile round trip tomorrow to see different consultant to tell me whether i can or can't have this 3rd scan to get measurements :( god i am so angry atm

Sorry you have to do this hon. I don't see how they can refuse. Kick up a storm if they do hon. Xxx


----------



## heva510

Well back out of seeing consultNt they refuse to do the scan made me wait till 1.30 2 hrs after appointment should of been to tell me no and that I can't go to local birth centre I have to go there for birth x I walked out in tears feel so crap got hest infection and have wasted most of day there for nothing :( x


----------



## Pippin

Ahhhh rubbish Heva that just sucks. Can you put in a complaint to your normal consultant when he gets back? X


----------



## Emmea12uk

That is awful! What reason do they give for not being able to go to the birth centre! If it is because they have not had a good scan then they are bloody crap! I am so sorry:( can you afford a private one?


----------



## heva510

The reason is because I lost 3 pints of blood with last and was rushed into threatre if I go to local birth centre apparently I'm puttin my life at a risk I'm going to get money together for private scan but it's 160 for one neAr me x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh - but is there any evidence to say you are at risk of it happening again? If not then fight for it. Tell then you will stay at home instead. 

You should not have to lose out if there is no evidence.

I have to give up my fight for a birth centre now because my baby isn't average and I have gd. But they are compromising with me and allowing me to birth in a birthing suit in the hospital, rather than the ward. The suits are much less clinical and have pools.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Ohhh look! Halfway!! Yay for me. Only 6 weeks until v day!


----------



## heva510

I've tried but because it's a 20 mile journey to nearest hospital and because it has happened once before the risk is higher just feelin a bit let down tbh with crap care that I have had this time considering they promised to look after me when I was expecting again x


----------



## Tasha

Keep pushing Heva, get a second, third, fourth opinion, what ever it takes. Your birth, your choice. :thumbup:

Emma, yay for half way. :happydance: It is only 4 weeks til V day though chick. :thumbup:


----------



## Pippin

Emmea12uk said:


> Ohhh look! Halfway!! Yay for me. Only 6 weeks until v day!

Yay :yipee: V day is 24 weeks hon so even less to wait :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

heva510 said:


> I've tried but because it's a 20 mile journey to nearest hospital and because it has happened once before the risk is higher just feelin a bit let down tbh with crap care that I have had this time considering they promised to look after me when I was expecting again x

Awwww sorry hon :hugs: I can't do a birth centre either because of my weight and asthma but in the end I was glad as we needed to use a Kiwi and epi and we can't in the birth centre. My hospital has been done out nicely though so I didn't mind. What is yours like? x


----------



## Aaisrie

Evening girls, still feeling sicky. Spent all day browsing and buying cloth nappies, I've got a few for Saraya to practice before Atticus arrives and I have to do newborn cloth.. gonna continue to lie down now
<3


----------



## heva510

Pippin said:


> heva510 said:
> 
> 
> I've tried but because it's a 20 mile journey to nearest hospital and because it has happened once before the risk is higher just feelin a bit let down tbh with crap care that I have had this time considering they promised to look after me when I was expecting again x
> 
> Awwww sorry hon :hugs: I can't do a birth centre either because of my weight and asthma but in the end I was glad as we needed to use a Kiwi and epi and we can't in the birth centre. My hospital has been done out nicely though so I didn't mind. What is yours like? xClick to expand...

my last memory of it was having d & C when i lost twins before it was when i had 5yr old daughter the care in labour amazing but after care was awful so not looking forward to it x


----------



## Pippin

Awww Heva things change in 5 years so the after care will probably be better now :hugs: not sure about your hospital but the D&C was in a different place so I feel quite detached from that thankfully. Sorry it's bringing back bad memories. x


----------



## Tasha

Pippin said:


> Awww Heva things change in 5 years so the after care will probably be better now :hugs: not sure about your hospital but the D&C was in a different place so I feel quite detached from that thankfully. Sorry it's bringing back bad memories. x

This is really true hun. I left QC&CH with my youngest three years ago at 22ish weeks because the care I was receiving was rubbish, they said at 22 weeks we will see you at 38 weeks :wacko: Considering I had lost Honey seven months earlier I needed more care IMO, I asked the refused so moved to C&WH. This time I was under QC&CH for my recurrent miscarriages so decided to stay, this time my care has been amazing. Eight scans by them, being seen weekly (at least), being looked after by the recurrent miscarriage team, the obstetric medicine team, the prematurity team, the antenatal team, the one on one mw (eventually), having cervical scans. So I hope this helps you to see past experiences can be very different :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Evening girls, still feeling sicky. Spent all day browsing and buying cloth nappies, I've got a few for Saraya to practice before Atticus arrives and I have to do newborn cloth.. gonna continue to lie down now
> <3

Sorry you are still sicky :hug: rest up hon. x


----------



## Pippin

Thought this would make you all chuckle I've just realised she was flicking the V's at us in our gender scan. Attached the whole picture and a close up..... :haha:
 



Attached Files:







flicking the V's2.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2









flicking the V's.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Aaisrie

That's awesome Pip :]


----------



## sequeena

lmfao pip!!

I'm 17 weeks today :dance: my next scan is March 1st too :D


----------



## heva510

Nice one pip :) x


----------



## Pippin

Did make me chuckle :haha: I've put it as my FB profile picture :rofl:

Congrats on being 17 weeks *Sequeena* will put your scan date on the from page. Will you get to find out the sex then??

*Emmea* if you are reading good luck for your scan tomorrow.... "MAKE SURE THAT BABY HAS HER LEGS UNCROSSED THIS TIME" :haha: I'm as eager as you are to find out.

How is everyone else? *Aaisrie* any less sickness? *Heva* how you feeling after a sleep? As for me I had a hair cut today so I feel attractive again lol, amazing what a snip can do for your self confidence. Having a girly day in town tomorrow and I've let everyone else organise it so I feel nice and stress free. Good to go with the flow :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

I hope so pip! but the main focus is on the amniotic fluid so if we don't find out I don't mind. My actualy 20 week scan is March 21st :flower:


----------



## Pippin

sequeena said:


> I hope so pip! but the main focus is on the amniotic fluid so if we don't find out I don't mind. My actualy 20 week scan is March 21st :flower:

Awww I hope you do too, just flutter your eyelids and say it'll help you bond with your baby :haha: Main thing though is that the fluid is ok. I heard drinking lots can really help but not sure if it's true or not. xxx


----------



## sequeena

Pippin said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I hope so pip! but the main focus is on the amniotic fluid so if we don't find out I don't mind. My actualy 20 week scan is March 21st :flower:
> 
> Awww I hope you do too, just flutter your eyelids and say it'll help you bond with your baby :haha: Main thing though is that the fluid is ok. I heard drinking lots can really help but not sure if it's true or not. xxxClick to expand...

Yeah the amniotic fluid replenishes itself every couple of days I think and drinking lots of water does help. I'm drinking 2 litres a day :flower:

hehe I really can't wait to find out the sex but our baby has been so stubborn, I doubt he/she will let us know!! We'll probably get the 2 fingers too :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

:rofl: I'll have a little private word with him/her now and make sure he shows his Mummy the goods and has made lots of fluid like a good boy (my guess for you.......) 

excuse us a sec............ *whispers*........... there I think he understood. x


----------



## sequeena

Hahah thank you hun! I think he's a little boy too ;)


----------



## Pippin

There are lots of girls it seems at the moment so a boy would be good for the mix. Hope you get some good rest tonight so you can enjoy it. I have a feeling your fluid will be fine, can feel it in my waters :haha: so they say. I'm off to bed now so I'm good to go for my first girly day out for ages. Might even buy something pink for my little madam of a daughter :haha: xxx


----------



## SassyLou

Okay, just had to pop back in, I miss you all.
Hope everyone's ok?
Its just a quick nip back in as I know how much Pip likes to obsess :dohh:.

I got a temp dip and positive ovulation test on Sunday:wohoo: Not building my hopes up as I didn't get pregnant last time straight after. It was after first AF that I got pregnant. 

Pip obsess away :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Sassy so glad to see you hun and I so hope the temp dip brings good news :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

SassyLou said:


> Okay, just had to pop back in, I miss you all.
> Hope everyone's ok?
> Its just a quick nip back in as I know how much Pip likes to obsess :dohh:.
> 
> I got a temp dip and positive ovulation test on Sunday:wohoo: Not building my hopes up as I didn't get pregnant last time straight after. It was after first AF that I got pregnant.
> 
> Pip obsess away :haha:

Yes I love obsessing :yipee: :happydance: for positive opks and lots of :sex: I hope :winkwink: 

So 1dpo I want updates daily, symptoms, signs, anything :haha: I'll have everything crossed. 

We miss you too. X


----------



## Emmea12uk

Quickly guys! I hope you are all ok.

Bad day:( Tom got up at 5 poorly and ei t rat, drink it take his regular meds:( I think he has tonsilitus. So now I have to take him to scan with me instead of school.

Also can I pick your brains - is possiible that sex can spark of proper contractions? I have four big painful omg it is coming ones last night and I think I lost fluid too. 

Roll on v day - I am so scared!


----------



## Pippin

Sorry he is poorly hon, hope he behaves at the scan. Sounds like painful braxton hicks hon totally normal after sex I think. x


----------



## sequeena

Not a good day here and it's not started. I hate my partner's workplace, hate it hate it hate it :cry:


----------



## Pippin

Why what's happened Sequeena?


----------



## sequeena

Because of them we have less than £82 a week to live on. That's less than a couple per week on JSA :cry: I don't know what I'm going to do or how I'm going to pay bills.


----------



## Pippin

:shock: OMG why? How can they do that?


----------



## sequeena

Pippin said:


> :shock: OMG why? How can they do that?

Oh I won't go into it, but it's f*cked up and there's probably nothing we can do about it except get Sean extra days off to make up for it. Not that it solves our money problems :cry:


----------



## Pippin

:hug: When bubs comes you'll get your child benefit hon and breast milk is free :hugs: if that helps.


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi everyone,

I have not been on in a while cos i have been feeling poorly again but i threw up last night and i feel better today!!!!

Happy 18 weeks to me! Baby Griff is a sweet potato!

Happy 19 weeks today Pip! Your baby girl is a Mango!
Our scan is March 14th - Baby Griff will be 20 weeks and 3 days...

Heva - So sorry you have been having a bad time at the hospital, sounds awful.
Squeena - Fingers crossed for your fluid! Is your husband working for less than minimum wage?? If so, his employer is breaking the law!!
Emmea - Poor Tom, hope he feels better soon. I used to get Tonsillitus roughly 10 times a year and when i was 19 the doctors took one look at them after another bout and said 'they need to come out today cos they are going to explode!' so i have none now!!!

Eve - Not heard from you in a while, hope your ok!
Sassy - Great to hear from you!

As for anyone i have missed, i'm sorry, my brain goes all fuzzy when i have not been on in a while!
I won't be on at the weekend either as Jimmy and i are going to Twickenham tomorrow to watch England v France Rugby and then staying in a hotel where i am getting a pregnancy massage ....... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

xx Caroline xx


----------



## SassyLou

Emma - sorry Tom is poorly. I do think you can get BH after sex. Good luck with scan.

Sequeena - sorry you're having a tough time, it might be worth phoning CAB.

Little Griff - have a good weekend.

Pip - Got positive OPK on Sunday morning and temp dip Sunday morning, then Monday morn temp shot back up. Got lower abdomen pains really late Sun night into early hours Mon morn, does it sound like I O'd then? Thats what I'd assumed, which if thats right makes me 4/5 dpo??


----------



## Pippin

Sassy I think you O'd Sunday by that :yipee:

Emmea where are you we need updates!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Ohhhh well.... It is stil an it:( booking a private scan now. On the plus side the baby had moved so they finished the anomaly scan.


----------



## Pippin

Really glad they got the scan complete but BOOOOOO for crossed legs. Bet you feel frustrated. When are you booking the private one?


----------



## Pippin

LittleGriffin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have not been on in a while cos i have been feeling poorly again but i threw up last night and i feel better today!!!!
> 
> Happy 18 weeks to me! Baby Griff is a sweet potato!
> 
> Happy 19 weeks today Pip! Your baby girl is a Mango!
> Our scan is March 14th - Baby Griff will be 20 weeks and 3 days...
> 
> Heva - So sorry you have been having a bad time at the hospital, sounds awful.
> Squeena - Fingers crossed for your fluid! Is your husband working for less than minimum wage?? If so, his employer is breaking the law!!
> Emmea - Poor Tom, hope he feels better soon. I used to get Tonsillitus roughly 10 times a year and when i was 19 the doctors took one look at them after another bout and said 'they need to come out today cos they are going to explode!' so i have none now!!!
> 
> Eve - Not heard from you in a while, hope your ok!
> Sassy - Great to hear from you!
> 
> As for anyone i have missed, i'm sorry, my brain goes all fuzzy when i have not been on in a while!
> I won't be on at the weekend either as Jimmy and i are going to Twickenham tomorrow to watch England v France Rugby and then staying in a hotel where i am getting a pregnancy massage ....... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> xx Caroline xx

Sorry you are feeling poorly again such a bummer. The rugby will take your mind of it and enjoy that massage, yummy. You do get spoilt :winkwink: have fun :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

There were no anomolies but I forgot to mention I might be leaking do they could. Check my fluid levels as they were low last week. :Doh:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh and I will book the private scan for asap


----------



## Pippin

Not sure I understand what you mean hon that sentence is muddled I think, are you leaking fluid???? What did they say about the head?


----------



## Emmea12uk

I forgot to mention that I think I am leaking so thru could check, as my fluid was low last week and I know I have some womb lining sticking put the end if my cervix. Really annoyed I forgot. And the contractions too! They feel so much more painful than bh - thru feel like first stage labour to me, but irregular. 

Sorry poorly tOm is on my lap distracting me. We went out for lunch to an Italian after the scan for my birthday and the poor boy was sick every where during the starters and then after main course. Poor little mite.


----------



## Pippin

*Emmea* Awww poor Tom, not nice when they are ill is it :(

I see what you mean now. If they thought you're fluid was low then they would have said as that is one of the things they check. I remember from my last 20 week scan they said all was fine and picked up that my friend had too much! Try not to worry as I don't think it's necessary. When is your next midwife appointment? Might be worth talking to her about the BH. Wasn't she finding you a counsellor too? How is that going. SOunds like you are worrying yourself to death. :hug:


----------



## sequeena

My hubby is an Assistant Nights Duty Manager in a well known company!! His annual pay is just short of £20,000 without extras on top. I don't understand what's going on but I think it's being sorted.

Got my down syndrome results back today. 1:100,000 :dance:


----------



## Pippin

That's good news *Sequeena* on both counts :thumbup: :hugs: hope you aren't worried about those bills now. I won't get my downs result back as they have lost my blood somewhere from here to Birmingham where it's tested and I'm just not worried enough to go in and get it done. I know I start at 1:900 because of my age but her N fold was 1.7mm so really low. I'm not worried based on that.


----------



## sequeena

How did they lose them? Bloody nora :wacko: I wanted this test but if it had come back higher risk I wouldn't have had the amnio. My baby is my baby no matter what.

I'm not going to worry about the bills I have suffered worse. It's only money and our rent is already paid (goes out of the account each month).


----------



## Emmea12uk

Yeah I have left her a message. I am supposed to have a consultant abdxrealiaed today I haven't seen one. Just found the letter and I have my first appoitment in may!!! What is the point in that? 

The counsellor is calling me next week.

Oh just applied for a new job - in australia!! Five weeks away then five weeks hone for two years at £93,000! I hate him being away. I really don't cope well, but I guess I will be able to afford school and nursery for the kiddies! Not sure what tO think


----------



## sequeena

Emmea12uk said:


> Yeah I have left her a message. I am supposed to have a consultant abdxrealiaed today I haven't seen one. Just found the letter and I have my first appoitment in may!!! What is the point in that?
> 
> The counsellor is calling me next week.
> 
> Oh just applied for a new job - in australia!! Five weeks away then five weeks hone for two years at £93,000! I hate him being away. I really don't cope well, but I guess I will be able to afford school and nursery for the kiddies! Not sure what tO think

Oh my that is a lot of money!! Personally I would tell my OH to go for it. I would miss him terribly but it will give you peace of mind money wise which I really wish we had :hugs: You'll both do what's best for you and your family xxx


----------



## Pippin

Sequeena I have no idea how they lost my blood, I just hope nothing horrible happened to it iykwim :wacko: I'm sure they just chucked it by mistake.

Emmea talk to the MW about your worries when she phones :hugs: as for the job, I'm not sure to be honest. I mean it's worse when husbands join the army they can be away for 6 months of the year so in comparison 5 weeks home then 5 weeks away doesn't seem so bad. You could also take the kids with you and join him a couple of times a year (which would be lovely in summer) that might make things a bit easier. Don't think about it until he gets an interview. What's it for if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Emmea12uk

He has always worked away since I met him. He used to do 3-4 months away then 6 weeks home until Tom was 1. It wasn't so bad as we could go with him for a month at a time. He is a marine engineer. They just found a gas field in oz and want as many engineers as they can get to work the ships. It is true that I might be able to go over for five weeks. They company pay for the flights. With that kind of money we could pay of our debts and build a substantial deposit for a house in just two years. And I would love Tom to go to our local private school - it isnt expensive until they hit secondary. 

Ohh some more good news! I have my private scan at 13:30!!


----------



## Tasha

I hope you manage to find out LO's gender Emma. I really dont wanna scare you Emma but need to write this, if you think you are leaking fluid you need to get checked out, they need to do this swab that changes colour if you are leaking cos if you are you need antibiotics to prevent infection and you need to be watched closely. 

Yesterday I had a really rubbish appointment. Basically the man whos lack of care with my youngest made me change hospitals, is who I saw and he hasnt changed at all. He decided I am to stop all medication from yesterday, that is the progesterone, aspirin and the clexane. And only start the clexane once baby is born, for six weeks unless I get a clot or the placenta starts failing before that. I just feel like he is risking our lives for no reason at all, a clot could kill me before I restart clexane and by the time the placenta starts failing it could be too late for my baby. But he just isnt listening to me, and the last time a doctor didnt listen I ended up burying my baby. He also said I am to have shared care between the hospital and my GP, I havent had shared care since 30 odd weeks with my oldest and with my history (pre eclampsia in the first pregnancy, pre eclampsia that was med controlled from 24 weeks with the 2nd, with the third I had pre-eclampsia, PPROM at 28 weeks, failed induction at 29 weeks, eight weeks after the waters breaking she was born sleeping and the placenta was 50% too small, 50% clots and a 10% abruption, Honey was growth restricted, her lungs were the size of a 30 weeker and her kidneys had not grown since my waters went at 28 weeks, then my 4th I had pre eclampsia, low waters, her placenta had started to fail and was too small, pregnancies number 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, and 11 were early losses and pregnancy 12 I have been told my section scar hasnt healed properly inside and it looks deficient to hold a pregnancy until term) and clotting disorders, I just dont feel shared care is right for us. I will be sorting it all next week, though.


----------



## sequeena

Aw Emmea there are loads of benefits for you, I would tell him to go for it :D :hugs: Good luck at the scan have fun!!

Oh God Tasha I'm sorry you had to see him, can't believe they gave you an appointment with him!! :growlmad:

AFM I've got the bloody shits :dohh:


----------



## Pippin

Tasha bloody hell, you have been through it, can you get a second opinion?

Sequeena sorry you have a poorly tum.

Emmea today :shock: yayyyyy! :yipee: So excited for you drink lots of cola and eat sweets. Actually don't do that because of your GD erm lots of ice cold water hon instead. Can't wait to hear the news.


----------



## sequeena

Does coke make the baby move then? I've only ever been drinking water at scans x


----------



## Pippin

Yer the sugar wakes them up. I have to admit I drunk orange juice which is supposed to do the same thing but She didn't move much apart from to turn over and wave at us (actually stick her fingers up :haha:. At my epu they make you drink ice cold water before they do a trace and that works better in my opinion but it has to be just before or in the scan as the cold water is instant. Sam used to kick away with that.


----------



## sequeena

Oh poop well I will remember this trick for Monday :D :D


----------



## Pippin

At my gender scan they made a lady eat a mars bar too for the sugar rush, might be a good excuse to eat chocolate!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Just quickly, it is a girl!!!!!


----------



## Tasha

:cloud9: Congrats Emma, a little sister for Tom :cloud9:


----------



## Pippin

Yaaaay I was right :haha: congrats again. I didn't want to update the front page until you said :haha: When are you going to start shopping for pink then??? I'm still too scared :wacko:


----------



## Pippin

Just realised we are seriously lacking in blue bumps in this thread. Makes a change as blue normally dominates. Wonder what the final count will be. Exciting. Sequeena hopefully I can add you tomorrow too :winkwink:


----------



## Emmea12uk

sequeena said:


> My hubby is an Assistant Nights Duty Manager in a well known company!! His annual pay is just short of £20,000 without extras on top. I don't understand what's going on but I think it's being sorted.
> 
> Got my down syndrome results back today. 1:100,000 :dance:

Yay !!!! Glad it is being sorted and your test results


----------



## Emmea12uk

Tasha said:


> I hope you manage to find out LO's gender Emma. I really dont wanna scare you Emma but need to write this, if you think you are leaking fluid you need to get checked out, they need to do this swab that changes colour if you are leaking cos if you are you need antibiotics to prevent infection and you need to be watched closely.
> 
> Yesterday I had a really rubbish appointment. Basically the man whos lack of care with my youngest made me change hospitals, is who I saw and he hasnt changed at all. He decided I am to stop all medication from yesterday, that is the progesterone, aspirin and the clexane. And only start the clexane once baby is born, for six weeks unless I get a clot or the placenta starts failing before that. I just feel like he is risking our lives for no reason at all, a clot could kill me before I restart clexane and by the time the placenta starts failing it could be too late for my baby. But he just isnt listening to me, and the last time a doctor didnt listen I ended up burying my baby. He also said I am to have shared care between the hospital and my GP, I havent had shared care since 30 odd weeks with my oldest and with my history (pre eclampsia in the first pregnancy, pre eclampsia that was med controlled from 24 weeks with the 2nd, with the third I had pre-eclampsia, PPROM at 28 weeks, failed induction at 29 weeks, eight weeks after the waters breaking she was born sleeping and the placenta was 50% too small, 50% clots and a 10% abruption, Honey was growth restricted, her lungs were the size of a 30 weeker and her kidneys had not grown since my waters went at 28 weeks, then my 4th I had pre eclampsia, low waters, her placenta had started to fail and was too small, pregnancies number 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, and 11 were early losses and pregnancy 12 I have been told my section scar hasnt healed properly inside and it looks deficient to hold a pregnancy until term) and clotting disorders, I just dont feel shared care is right for us. I will be sorting it all next week, though.

That is terrible - can you get a second opinion?


----------



## Emmea12uk

sequeena said:


> Does coke make the baby move then? I've only ever been drinking water at scans x

At my scan yesterday I drank loads of pepsi Max and ate a choccy bar and the bady was practically dancing. They saw eveything apart from the bits. But tbh - I don't think she really tried. Baby had moved from transverse to head down. Today I didn't caffine or sugar dose myself and baby was transverse again and sucking her toe!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> Yaaaay I was right :haha: congrats again. I didn't want to update the front page until you said :haha: When are you going to start shopping for pink then??? I'm still too scared :wacko:

I am going to start as soon as I have some money ! I will see it as might just get a first outfit. I think I have enough of white things from Tom.


----------



## Pippin

Emmea12uk said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Does coke make the baby move then? I've only ever been drinking water at scans x
> 
> At my scan yesterday I drank loads of pepsi Max and ate a choccy bar and the bady was practically dancing. They saw eveything apart from the bits. But tbh - I don't think she really tried. Baby had moved from transverse to head down. Today I didn't caffine or sugar dose myself and baby was transverse again and sucking her toe!Click to expand...

Hon pepsi max has no sugar in it, it has to be regular coke. Bless her for sucking her toe!!! 

6 more days till I see my little madam again, can't wait :yipee:



Emmea12uk said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Yaaaay I was right :haha: congrats again. I didn't want to update the front page until you said :haha: When are you going to start shopping for pink then??? I'm still too scared :wacko:
> 
> I am going to start as soon as I have some money ! I will see it as might just get a first outfit. I think I have enough of white things from Tom.Click to expand...

I wish money was the problem it's my stupid head still saying I could lose her and to not get excited yet :dohh:


----------



## SassyLou

Hi everyone, just thought I'd say hello again.

Tasha - I'm so sorry for everything you've been through. I'd definitely be sorting it and asking to see someone else.

Emma - Congratulations on your little girl :pink:

Sequeena - sorry about the 'poos' :loo: hope you feel ok soon.

AFM its George's 10th birthday tomorrow, he didn't want to go out tomorrow in case he gets kinect, I think he's hoping against all hope thats what he'll get. So we went out for Tapas today, he tried everything bless him even the calamari :thumbup:. Harry on the other hand was his usual fussy self, which drives me loopy :loopy:

We also called and sorted out a temporary vase for Archie until he gets his stone. Its the first time I've put flowers there as the ones from the funeral have lasted. The ones we put on look really nice.

Speak again soon, I couldn't keep away, missed you all too much. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Sorry I haven't posted much... still really sick. Ketones up to +2... once they get to +3 I have to phone the hospital :[ This is so frustrating and upsetting and annoying.. On the plus side I don't have to go to the gynae ward once I'm at 20w which is tomorrow officially but I think if my ketones are up tonight and they make me come in I'll tell them I'm 20w and see if I get away with it.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Here is our little Isobelle/Jessica sucking her toes - That was such a cute thing to watch!

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/183951_10150091142831213_542701212_6803424_6065121_n.jpg


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> Hon pepsi max has no sugar in it, it has to be regular coke. Bless her for sucking her toe!!!
> 
> 6 more days till I see my little madam again, can't wait :yipee:
> 
> 
> 
> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Yaaaay I was right :haha: congrats again. I didn't want to update the front page until you said :haha: When are you going to start shopping for pink then??? I'm still too scared :wacko:
> 
> I am going to start as soon as I have some money ! I will see it as might just get a first outfit. I think I have enough of white things from Tom.Click to expand...
> 
> I wish money was the problem it's my stupid head still saying I could lose her and to not get excited yet :dohh:Click to expand...

i know pepsi max has no sugar in it, but it has the same caffiene content as three coffees (the bottles that is). That is why I had chocy too!

I am going to brave it and hope it helps me bond a bit better. You should try it too. I am definately not buying any pink! I hate pink!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Good to see you Sassy! I hope you have a lovely time with your son's birthday tomorrow.

Eve - sorry you are feeling ill. I tested my wee this morning as it felt a bit stingy again and they keytones were as strong as they could be on my dipstick. I know for the last two days I have not eaten too much as I have been suffering from sickness too. But i have been drinking. Is it quite easy to get it back to normal? I hope you dont have to go gynae. Our day ward only takes people over 22 weeks:( I will hold on until then and go in with my little leakage problem. I think it is just sex that triggers it and I guess hubby will have to learn to live without for a while!


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea if your ketones are +4 you should be in hospital for rehydration, ketones are bad for the baby honey...


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and carbs and drinking lots will bring it down quickly


----------



## Pippin

Cute pictures Emma, are those your 2 choices for names. I like Isobelle best I think but they are both pretty.

:hi: Sassy glad you had a nice day out today :thumbup: bless George for trying it all. kinect is a computer console thing isn't it? Is he getting it?

Aaisrie hon I am so sorry about the sickness. That little man is really running you around :hugs:

I've been nesting today, never did it with Sam but I want to clean and de-clutter everything now!!!! :dohh: Must be a girl thing. I've sorted my clothes and Sam and got rid of 9 full carrier bags, four bi liners and I've made space for the cot I've just been given and our play pen we just got back. Also sorted the airing cupboard which was well over due and washed and dried all 6 loads of washing...... time to rest I feel but I REALLY want to hoover the lounge :dohh:



Aaisrie said:


> Emmea if your ketones are +4 you should be in hospital for rehydration, ketones are bad for the baby honey...

Agree hon!


----------



## sequeena

Emmea congrats on your little girl! :hugs: Eve so sorry your ketones are up :(


----------



## SassyLou

Pip - yes kinect is a game thing, it connects to the xbox 360 and I think its like wii but you don't have to have a control in your hand (I think). And yes he is getting it.
Do you want to come and tidy my house?

Emma - I agree with everyone else, you ought to get checked out.

Eve - I'm so sorry you're so poorly, wish I could come and give you a hug xxx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls, I will get it sorted. I need to listen to my instincts.

Sassy, it sounds like you have a lovely evening but I know it will be bitter sweet, or at least I found any family occasion bitter sweet. Yep, no control with the Kinect, it looks fun.

Eve, hope you feel/get better soon. 

Emma hun, I dont think you should wait any time, let alone weeks. It is so important to get antibiotics if you are leaking, both baby and you can get poorly otherwise. Also, they keep a really close eye on you for the rest of the pregnancy. Can I give you a little tip if you really dont want to go in but just so that you know if you are then you can get help asap? You heard of a thing called ph strips right, well they can detect amniotic fluid too, it will go really dark purple, you can buy them from a pet/fish shop. They are not 100% though, so you should get seen hun.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Thanks guys! I will test again later and see if I am doing any better. I can't be that bad as I have eaten well since lunch today, and drank three pints of water.

As for leaking - I can't test it as it is so little. It only happens really after sex and after the contractions I had last time, I will be avoiding that! I will tell mw when she returns my call.


----------



## Emmea12uk

It is neg now but I can't stop weeing! I think little miss had squished get way back into my pelvis!


----------



## sequeena

Oh wow just realised about your ketones :( glad it's negative now xx

Tasha thanks so much for saying where you can get the strips from. I've been so paranoid I've been leaking fluid lately.


----------



## Pippin

Okay so I had to go to mothercare to buy Sam some bits and of course couldn't help but look at the girly stuff. At first I put everything back (I must of looked so stupid) then at the last minute before paying walked back and took back my two favourite things :haha: IT FELT SO GOOD TO START SHOPPING!!!! Still petrified of course of losing her and as it was in the sale some can't be returned but I though feck it why not. I also got the cute baby grows and hats from Next (not sale :blush:) I can't go shopping before Easter now as I'm back to work and I hate shopping at weekends unless I get an opportunity like I did today and Sam was asleep at the right time. I'm still going to ask the sonographer to confirm Friday she is a girl though.... I'm so stupid :dohh: Anyway thought I'd show you. The little gold dress is the one I bought Friday at Spittlefields Market. It's more gold in real life.
 



Attached Files:







babygrow.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 2









dress.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 2









blue dress.jpg
File size: 60.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip they are gorgeous, I bought LOADS of girlie stuff before Saraya was born and I've already bought a couple of boy bits now [and I haven't even had it confirmed at the 20w scan yet!!]

Still feel really sick but I managed some soup last night so my ketones were down to 1... I hate feeling ill!!


----------



## Pippin

^Thanks hon, so glad your keytones are down. Keep going, so wish I could stop the nausea for you.


----------



## Emmea12uk

So cute pip! I bought a vest/babygrow set today from the hungry catepillar. Guess what? It was unisex lol!! 

Glad your ketones are down eve!


----------



## Aaisrie

Andddd they're back up to 2 again...


----------



## Pippin

:rofl: *Emmea* I so nearly didn't buy anything pink and went for neutral then I thought sod it. Have to start somewhere and glad I got over my small hurdle of not being able to buy anything. :dohh:

*Aaisrie* can you force more water and food down??? Have those pills stopped working now?


----------



## Aaisrie

Seriously Pip the thought of putting anything in my mouth... eugh... I have that major mouth oversalivating thing with severe waves of nausea...


----------



## SassyLou

Eve - so sorry you've still poorly, hopefully it'll get better soon.

Pip - love the clothes. We were discussing buting things the other day and Rob was saying he'll be that frightened to buy things in case we jinx anything that he's gonna have loads of people on stand by with items they have to rush and collect as soon we have a baby!!!

AFM been poorly all day, got terrible headache and pain over one eye. I've spent most of the day in bed, which has suited the boys as they've played on kinect all day. 

Rob and George are on athletics now and they're running over hurdles, Robs running and having to hold his pyjamas up over his belly :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Pip (I know you like this) symptom spotting, had really sore boobs yesterday, more down the sids with some stinging inside. Don't know if its cause periods due end of the week or something else???


----------



## sequeena

Sassy it sounds promising! :hugs: Eve ugh sorry you're still feelin awful :(

I'm really scared to have my scan tomorrow (it got brought forward a day). I seem to be leaking a lot more discharge now and wee.... but have always had a buggered bladder. I'm worried I'm leaking amniotic fluid too but even if I am there's no way to tell :(


----------



## Pippin

*Sassy* sounds promising hon as that is always my first sign (and not just saying that) It's the down the sides of my boobs that always gave me the sign it was different. With Sam it was from under my arms too so painful at first. This time not so bad but I BF for 10 months so everything is stretched. Had lots of pains recently though so I think they'll get worse the further I get into this pregnancy. When is test day??

*Sequeena* hon try not to worry. I'm very 'wet' most of the time, I know it's just a bladder and discharge thing as they measure the fluid at the scans and it's always been normal. I hope this is just the same as you and the fluid is fine tomorrow. They might put you on bed rest if they are worried but be sure to update us when you get back as I'll worry :hugs:

*Aaisrie* I know that feeling hon I wish it was different for you. How about through a straw so less goes in your mouth? Or frozen juice or something? Big HUgs :hug:


----------



## sequeena

I'll be sure to update as soon as I can. My appointment is at 3 but I need to see my consultant too so not sure if I'll have the scan first or second.

My niece is having her 20 week scan on Friday :)


----------



## Pippin

Hey same day as me then :yipee: does she know what team she is on? Goodness I hope you can find out too. Ask as you go in :haha: so they are prepared!

My little lady is so active way more than Sam was. Wonder if it's a girl thing. Loads of kicks and roles quite low down. Lovely to feel, haven't needed Doppler all week :)


----------



## sequeena

She doesn't have a clue lol just like me xx I will ask tomorrow if they can tell me the sex. I really hope so :)


----------



## Pippin

[-o&lt; I'll cross everything tightly that we get two lots of good news then tomorrow. Mainly the fluid and secondly the sex [-o&lt;


----------



## Aaisrie

I managed some soup this evening AND put Saraya in cloth for the first time ever!!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/27042c6c.jpg


----------



## sequeena

Well done Eve! Saraya looks pleased :D


----------



## Aaisrie

Sequeena she loves having her picture taken, she goes and stands in front of the door and says Cheese randomly throughout the day to have her photo taken!! As vain as her father!!!


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> Sequeena she loves having her picture taken, she goes and stands in front of the door and says Cheese randomly throughout the day to have her photo taken!! As vain as her father!!!

Aw that's so cute! :D


----------



## heyyady

Ok, I've been off since wednesday there's no way I can catch up! That and this medication makes me a bit loopy, so I don't even remember what I've posted and where- so if any of this is a repeat, I apologize! (and I am doing a cut and paste in a few threads, so you may see this post again elsewhere...)

I am on bed rest and meds to stop contractions- meds are actually ment to lower ones Blood Pressure, but the side effect it it is a uterine relaxant. All kids of scary for me though, since my BP is already borderline low. So, this makes me a slip/fall hazard whenever I am up. Yeah. Cause the watermelon under my shirt throwing me off balance wasn't doing a good enough job at that! lol Hubby is being wonderful and catering to me- when he's here... He's gone now and I'm stuck in this dang recliner- grrrrr.

My grandmother is in heart failure and it's killing me I cn't be there 24/7 to hold her hand. Also, I've always been the rock in my family and the take charge one- handing all of it over to someone else has been difficult and frustrating. But my girls have to be my #1 priority no matter what!



Here is a picture taken the 19th of this month (which would put me at 25 + 3) of my grandma patting my bump I have just sent this picture off to be blown up and framed for my girls <3


----------



## sequeena

heyyady :hugs: so sorry for all you're going through :(


----------



## SassyLou

Pip - I thought pregnancy breast pain was more at the sides as well. But TBH today I feel so ill and my head hurts that much that my boobs are the least of my worries. As for test day, I suppose it should be a week tomorrow, we've both just been talking and normally I'd have been getting excited, don't feel like that this time, unless I start to feel different I don't think I'll be in a rush to test. Rob's just put it in a nutshell, it feels disloyal to Archie. Plus I suppose I'm a bit of an ostrich the longer I can ignore it the better.

Sequeena - good luck with the appointment and congratulations to your niece.

Eve - I just adore your daughter, how cute.

Heyyady - I've posted on your FB wall. I think your grandmother will understand that you can't be with her, I'm sure she'd rather you look after your girls.


----------



## heyyady

Thanks Sarah- I'm trying to hold on to the strong woman my grandmother was and taught me to be-


----------



## Pippin

*heyyady* sorry to hear about your grandmother, she'll totally understand hon. I love that picture it is so sweet!!! You all look so happy a wonderful memory you have there. As for the meds sounds horrible to be honest :( I bet May can't come quick enough for you now. :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

SassyLou said:


> Pip - I thought pregnancy breast pain was more at the sides as well. But TBH today I feel so ill and my head hurts that much that my boobs are the least of my worries. As for test day, I suppose it should be a week tomorrow, we've both just been talking and normally I'd have been getting excited, don't feel like that this time, unless I start to feel different I don't think I'll be in a rush to test. Rob's just put it in a nutshell, it feels disloyal to Archie. Plus I suppose I'm a bit of an ostrich the longer I can ignore it the better.

Totally understand hon :hugs: if it's meant to be, it's meant to be :hugs:

*Sequeena* hope everything is going ok hon :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

It's not the worst news and it's not the best news. The fluid levels haven't changed since last time. Baby has grown and is moving about happily which is good. They saw one kidney but couldn't see the other, they said my bladder wasn't full enough though so it might be that.

My BP has come down to 110/70 which is good.

I'm being referred to Cardiff's Fetal Medicine Unit on Monday March 7th. They have specialists there who are going to scan me again and see what's happening.

They were very kind to me but I could tell it was not good news. I could just see it in their face.

I'll be back later, I need a lay down.


----------



## SassyLou

Sequeena - there was a comment in my notes about my eldest sons kidney and bladder that was almost 22 years since. I didn't know anything about it until I was having Harry (the 12 year old). I'd gone for glucose trolerance test and they left my notes on the bed so of course I had to have a look, and thats when I read it, can't remember what it said, but there was definitely something wrong. You know what it was like 22 years since, they never told you anything. Anyway he's a strapping 21 year old who's 6ft 4".

Keep your chin up, fingers crossed and lots of prayers for you xxx


----------



## Pippin

Thanks for updating us *Sequeena*. I'm sorry it's not he best news but I'm glad it's not worsened and they are on to it which is reassuring. Doesn't help though as I bet you are worrying there. Even if bubs does only have one kidney he can function just as well with the one. I hear of stories quite often where that is the case :hugs: Try not to double guess them though, it sounds like they just can't say yet so don't read to much into their reactions. They probably don't like telling anyone news other than the perfect news. Big hugs hon and have a good rest. I take it they didn't tell you the sex, probably the furthest thing from your mind when you were in there. :hug:


----------



## sequeena

Thank you both x No I didn't find out the sex, I'd not drunk enough to get a clear picture x

We've decided that unless baby won't survive birth or not have a good quality of life we won't terminate, but I'm scared :(


----------



## Pippin

Awww hon do you really think it's that bad?? I know adults with one kidney and it's fine, I'm not a medical expert but seem to me a logical reason why the fluid is lower as they make it don't they??? Did they mention anything else apart from the kidney?


----------



## sequeena

No, and they wouldn't tell me what the possible outcomes could be. They looked pretty scared as they were goin to referr me to Bristol at first :(


----------



## Pippin

Awww love you must be out of your mind with worry. Try to hold onto the positives and see what Monday brings. :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

I am trying my best :hugs: I know this baby is a fighter, it was kicking away happily, but even though the fluid is the same as 2 weeks ago baby is bigger which means there's less for it to swallow and keep growing like it is.

I couldn't get a good pic but this is the head
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/189314_1910731253164_1388356992_2196016_3822392_n.jpg


----------



## Pippin

Ahh I see what you mean now. I wish we could pump some more fluid into you hon :hugs: I can see his/her little head, body and arm awwww. What is the image in the bottom left hand corner? Looks like a woman's body??? Never seen that before. It's going to be a fighter hon I can feel it, did they suggest how you can get the fluid up?


----------



## sequeena

Ah it just shows where baby is in my body. The white bit is the wand they use to scan xx

I can't physically do anything, baby drinks in the fluid and wees it out. That cycle apparently replenishes the fluid x


----------



## Aaisrie

Sequeena when I was pregnant with Saraya her bladder had soft tissue markers and the sonographer was all freaked out and when I saw my consultant about it the next week she was like No everything is fine U/S can often flag stuff that isn't there and vice versa because it's not an exact science [hence people get the sex wrong] plus they told me by U/S that Saraya was measuring small and a week before she was born was only 6lb... well she was 7lb 10oz when she was born and I doubt she gained all that in a week!!
I know it sounds silly to say don't worry but try not to worry until you KNOW something is wrong!
<3


----------



## sequeena

Thanks Eve it means a lot :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie nice to know it was ok with Saraya. I've googled some stuff Sequeena and they say rest can help and drinking plenty. Good excuse to stay in bed for a week I say :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

I know Pip but when they told me that crap back then, as a first time mum especially I freaked the hell out and then the consultant was like WTF why are you overreacting LOL I wasn't it was just totally unknown territory whereas this time I'm so much calmer... I mean naturally I'm a bit of a hippy mama.. I would walk barefoot if I didn't have gravel and a mudlane outside LOL But it's scary when you don't know about this stuff.. I have my 20W on Friday and I think if anything flagged up then I'd take it with a pinch of salt really.. Even my MIL when she was having her eldest they told her his head was really small and she had nightmares her whole pregnancy and he came out totally normal...


----------



## Pippin

Oh totally, I'm just trying to look for advise on the net and it does say rest and fluid can increase fluid on a number of sites, thought it might help. I've had nightmares, literally, about my 20W scan Friday for the last few weeks. Not sure I'll take anything they flag up with a pinch of salt though :dohh: I'm a worrier :( . I know it won't stop there either even if it is all clear as with Sam I worried right up until birth and even then wouldn't let him sleep anywhere than with me so I could check on him throughout the night. I've been worrying tonight whether she really has got the gender right, stupid as it's plain as day every time I look at the DVD. DH told me to stop and accept she really is a girl. :dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

I SHOULD be a worrier... but since getting pregnant with Saraya I got more chilled out and this pregnancy have been even more chilled... I mean considering everything I've gone through with this pregnancy I should be FREAKING OUT 24/7! What's for me won't go past me! I've got a real peace about it... maybe that's because everything really is going to be okay for once!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aw sequeena - dOnt fret honey. It is too soon to put yourself and baby under the stress and trauma of a bad diagnosis when there isn't one yet. I have had the bad diagnosis and if there is one thing you can do for the baby it is stay calm and relax. If your fluid is low then even more so. Don't let fear spoil the only thing you can offer.

When baby comes it will be perfect to you no matter what is wrong. You'll do your best and you need to trust in yourself that your best is enough.

Baby will be fine with one kidney. It isn't all that rare at all. Take a deep breath, find your inner strength and concentrate on making it to your fetal med scan. Hugs


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aw sequeena - dOnt fret honey. It is too soon to put yourself and baby under the stress and trauma of a bad diagnosis when there isn't one yet. I have had the bad diagnosis and if there is one thing you can do for the baby it is stay calm and relax. If your fluid is low then even more so. Don't let fear spoil the only thing you can offer.

When baby comes it will be perfect to you no matter what is wrong. You'll do your best and you need to trust in yourself that your best is enough.

Baby will be fine with one kidney. It isn't all that rare at all. Take a deep breath, find your inner strength and concentrate on making it to your fetal med scan. Hugs


----------



## Pippin

Stupid Tories, just been told I'm losing one of my responsibilities at school from either April or July becuase they are cutting our training shool status so it means a £4000 pay cut just like that. Grrrrrrrrr looks like it's going to be even harder to save money now and will effect how long I have off with my babies :(


----------



## SassyLou

Pippin said:


> Stupid Tories, just been told I'm losing one of my responsibilities at school from either April or July becuase they are cutting our training shool status so it means a £4000 pay cut just like that. Grrrrrrrrr looks like it's going to be even harder to save money now and will effect how long I have off with my babies :(

What a nightmare for you. And its only gonna get worse, I reckon this is only the start of what they'll do!!! I could think of much stronger words than 'stupid tories' but I won't because I'm a lovely polite lady :smug:


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Sassy, it's put me in a really bad mood tonight poor DH is trying his hardest to cheer me up. Even making his famous chunky chips in duck fat which will help cheer me up a bit but it means any plans of going part time etc are out of the window too. Thankfully I'm head of my department so I'm very last on the list to get rid of if they need to make redundancies to the smaller departments and thankfully have more than proved my worth in the last 5 years. I had a good chat with the head, as we get on quite well, and she said this year she won't need to sack anyone but can't guarantee the future. All teachers we'll have to be more flexible and teach more than one or two subjects to keep our jobs. She basically won't replace people when they leave and we'll have to teach right up to our max. Each pupil is worth thousands of pounds to us so recruitment is going to be everything (sixth form and lower school) and bigger class sizes is also an option, an extra pupil in each class can pay for a newly qualified teacher for a year. But, yes education is looking rubbish right now after saying it won't be effected, oh and jobs, you have to be kidding there is only maternity covers advertised at the moment for art and a few ones up north. My poor student teachers are going to have a hard time. People are too scared to move...... happy days huh :shrug:


----------



## SassyLou

Pip firstly enjoy the chips.

Then - don't get me started on all this. Apart from the fact I'm married to a looney leftie, who's the labour link officer for Notts branch of Unison and works a third of his time doing union work. I just don't get all thats going on, how on earth putting loads of people out of work, so more people claiming benefit, and less money being spent in economy, how can doing this help this country??? We're like you we both work in public sector jobs, I know as I do freelance work these days in schools my days of easy work may be numbered. Rob works in NHS which is also risky. Its a real nightmare.

I'm sure you don't have anything to worry about job wise, its just a nightmare what you're going through!

Love Sarah x


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Pip that really sucks :[

It's good to see you around Sarah <3


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> Oh Pip that really sucks :[
> 
> It's good to see you around Sarah <3


You cheered me up this morning my dear :flower:

Went to see the flowers, or lack of them this afternoon, they've basically obliterated them. When I saw them I just burst out laughing. I've put a picture on facebook, talk about before and after. We're trying tulips now, fingers crossed.

xxx


----------



## sequeena

I keep trying to comment on your fb sassy but my fb is completely fooked. It's hardly letting me do anything, I can't even change my damn profile pic which I had a mini meltdown about last night :growlmad:

Those bloomin rabbits though!


----------



## Pippin

Thanks ladies feel better for a rant :blush: so tired I burst into tears when I spoke to my Mum. How come she makes me do that it's like a child again. Comfort I guess :dohh:

Sam has a hospital appointment tomorrow as he keeps getting ear trouble so I'm hoping he'll give me a lay in. 

*sigh*


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> I keep trying to comment on your fb sassy but my fb is completely fooked. It's hardly letting me do anything, I can't even change my damn profile pic which I had a mini meltdown about last night :growlmad:
> 
> Those bloomin rabbits though!

They're certainly sat around with fat tummies :haha:

We're animal lovers so don't really mind, I can handle the rabbits eating the flowers. Now someone leaving a red rose and not finding out who did it is driving me insane :dohh:


----------



## Pippin

How you feeling today Sequeena?


----------



## Pippin

SassyLou said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I keep trying to comment on your fb sassy but my fb is completely fooked. It's hardly letting me do anything, I can't even change my damn profile pic which I had a mini meltdown about last night :growlmad:
> 
> Those bloomin rabbits though!
> 
> They're certainly sat around with fat tummies :haha:
> 
> We're animal lovers so don't really mind, I can handle the rabbits eating the flowers. Now someone leaving a red rose and not finding out who did it is driving me insane :dohh:Click to expand...

Little minxes I bet Archie has a lovely time watching them :haha: you know what boys are like probably encouraged them!


----------



## sequeena

SassyLou said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I keep trying to comment on your fb sassy but my fb is completely fooked. It's hardly letting me do anything, I can't even change my damn profile pic which I had a mini meltdown about last night :growlmad:
> 
> Those bloomin rabbits though!
> 
> They're certainly sat around with fat tummies :haha:
> 
> We're animal lovers so don't really mind, I can handle the rabbits eating the flowers. Now someone leaving a red rose and not finding out who did it is driving me insane :dohh:Click to expand...

oooh intriguing! Hope you find out soon :) Might have just been someone visiting and had a flower to spare?

Pippin I'm alright. Just taking it one day at a time :)


----------



## SassyLou

Pip - I can just imagine him having a whale of a time watching the rabbits. Rob says its a boys dream down there, lots of rabbits, a train line with lots of trains on one side and a canal with lots of boats on the other.

As for the rose, I wrote really nicely about it on FB in the hope someone would say it was them, I think I'd feel better if I knew who it was. But its driving me loopy, it feels really intrusive and I'm really protective of my little mans grave. Another mum from the loss forums had the same thing happen to her, she was totally freaked out too, she said you wouldn't put a rattle in a baby's pram without asking, and thats how it felt to her. I said to Rob that it felt like if you're baby was sleeping upstairs you wouldn't appreciate someone letting themselves into the bedroom to look at them. Even one of my very close friends said she wanted to take flowers but wouldn't go without me. 

Sequeena try and stay relaxed (easier said than done I know) we're all thinking about you xxx


----------



## sequeena

I understand :hugs: Hope the person comes forward soon x


----------



## Aaisrie

SassyLou said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Oh Pip that really sucks :[
> 
> It's good to see you around Sarah <3
> 
> 
> You cheered me up this morning my dear :flower:
> 
> Went to see the flowers, or lack of them this afternoon, they've basically obliterated them. When I saw them I just burst out laughing. I've put a picture on facebook, talk about before and after. We're trying tulips now, fingers crossed.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Awww I'm glad.. I nearly didn't post it as I had a moment of "will you see the joy in it" type thing but I'm glad it made you smile <3


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> Stupid Tories, just been told I'm losing one of my responsibilities at school from either April or July becuase they are cutting our training shool status so it means a £4000 pay cut just like that. Grrrrrrrrr looks like it's going to be even harder to save money now and will effect how long I have off with my babies :(

Oh pip that is awful!! I hope it doesn't come to that!

I am due to start a pgce in ovt 2012- I thought teaching was safe from cuts!


----------



## Emmea12uk

It is nice to see you sassy! Sorry I have been a little absent again! Sorry if I missed anything. I hope you are better today sequeena.

Afm - failed my gtt:( I spoke to the after birth thoughts midwife who I thought was a counsellor and she is going to get my notes from Tom and call me for an appointment.


----------



## Pippin

Emmea12uk said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Stupid Tories, just been told I'm losing one of my responsibilities at school from either April or July becuase they are cutting our training shool status so it means a £4000 pay cut just like that. Grrrrrrrrr looks like it's going to be even harder to save money now and will effect how long I have off with my babies :(
> 
> Oh pip that is awful!! I hope it doesn't come to that!
> 
> I am due to start a pgce in ovt 2012- I thought teaching was safe from cuts!Click to expand...

Sorry it's not better news hon, everyone is doing pgce's now as people are being made redundant. My friends school has to sack 3-6 people this year :shock: never thought I'd see the day to be honest. If you're a shortage subject you'll be ok, Maths & Science, as it's hard to get good teachers for those subjects. It might get better though must keep positive!

Sorry about your gtt result :( Have they given you a feed plan? I'm worried as I'm over weight and have been all my life. Got away with it last pregnancy but I'm heavier this time. I have mine April :growlmad:


----------



## Pippin

Awww Sarah understand about the Rose. Could just be a little old lady that goes down there or something, or the gardener. :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Stupid Tories, just been told I'm losing one of my responsibilities at school from either April or July becuase they are cutting our training shool status so it means a £4000 pay cut just like that. Grrrrrrrrr looks like it's going to be even harder to save money now and will effect how long I have off with my babies :(
> 
> Oh pip that is awful!! I hope it doesn't come to that!
> 
> I am due to start a pgce in ovt 2012- I thought teaching was safe from cuts!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry it's not better news hon, everyone is doing pgce's now as people are being made redundant. My friends school has to sack 3-6 people this year :shock: never thought I'd see the day to be honest. If you're a shortage subject you'll be ok, Maths & Science, as it's hard to get good teachers for those subjects. It might get better though must keep positive!
> 
> Sorry about your gtt result :( Have they given you a feed plan? I'm worried as I'm over weight and have been all my life. Got away with it last pregnancy but I'm heavier this time. I have mine April :growlmad:Click to expand...

I was going to do science so we will see. 

I didn't fail it too badly so I don't have to be too careful ATM. I just have to really watch my breakfast.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs::hugs: Sassy, that would upset me too. I am protective of Honey's garden (thats what my LO's call it), it is a very personal space for us, our baby and the people that care about them. 

Emma, sorry about the GTT, it sounds like you will be able to control it by diet which is good. :thumbup:

Sequeena, I hope you are okay and that the kidney was hiding. I know it is different but they once thought I only had one ovary as they just couldnt find it, two weeks later it was there. And that would be easier to find/see than a tiny baby kidney. I really hope your next scan goes okay. 

Pippin I hope today is a better day.

I have the prem clinic at 1.30pm today, another cervix scan.


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi everyone,

Not been on here much so still behind!!!

Pip - That's crap about work and how it will impact on the time you can spend with your kids at home!
Squeena - Sorry to hear it was not all good news at the scan. I hope everything is explained further when you have your next appointment.
Eve - Saraya looks like a right little cutie!
Emmea - I don't know what a GTT test is? Should i be having one? Hope yours is ok whatever it is!
Sassy - Good to hear from you, i hope you and the family are doing ok.
Tasha - Good luck today!

.......................................................................................................................
As for me - 

Jimmy has just surprised me by booking a BabyBond 4D scan on April 16th. I have tears in my eyes, i blame the hormones!!!

Catch you all later, i'm still feeling poop so not been on much.

Lot's of love. xx


----------



## sequeena

Hey Tasha thanks for that it's really reassuring :)

It's a bit of a daft question but does anyone know what the scanning machines are like in Fetal Medicine? I'm just wondering if they're better than the ones in normal hospitals *would love a 3D scan* :lol:


----------



## Tasha

At Cardiff? I know that at least some of the fetal medicine at that particular hospital do because my friends LO was diagnosed with a heart problem and she got some cute 3d photos, but it might depend on the person you see.


----------



## sequeena

Tasha said:


> At Cardiff? I know that at least some of the fetal medicine at that particular hospital do because my friends LO was diagnosed with a heart problem and she got some cute 3d photos, but it might depend on the person you see.

In general but I'm glad you know someone who has been there (but sad they had to go :(). It would be lovely to have a 3D picture :cloud9:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Ohhhh little griff! You better lock that man of yours up because he sounds like the kinda man I might kidnap! You two are beyond sweet! My man has never even thought about suprising me. He does do valentines and didn't even get me a Xmas or birthday present. 

I am so jealous of you!


----------



## Emmea12uk

sequeena said:


> Hey Tasha thanks for that it's really reassuring :)
> 
> It's a bit of a daft question but does anyone know what the scanning machines are like in Fetal Medicine? I'm just wondering if they're better than the ones in normal hospitals *would love a 3D scan* :lol:

Our fm scanners are super duper and do 4d - but the sonographers are usually not trained to use the 3d or 4d as they are no good for diagnostics. Mine did do a quick 3d when I was carrying my son though. She was just like " ohh we are ahead of schedule - can we play with our new toy?".


----------



## sequeena

Emmea12uk said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tasha thanks for that it's really reassuring :)
> 
> It's a bit of a daft question but does anyone know what the scanning machines are like in Fetal Medicine? I'm just wondering if they're better than the ones in normal hospitals *would love a 3D scan* :lol:
> 
> Our fm scanners are super duper and do 4d - but the sonographers are usually not trained to use the 3d or 4d as they are no good for diagnostics. Mine did do a quick 3d when I was carrying my son though. She was just like " ohh we are ahead of schedule - can we play with our new toy?".Click to expand...

Aw nice!

Well I certainly don't mind having a normal scan if needs be :D


----------



## Aaisrie

My 20w is tomorrow and I'm starting to worry :S


----------



## heyyady

awww- why are you worried, hon?

I guess I'm lucky as I get 3D/4D sonos done once a month on one of my many scan visits- the babies are kind of creepy to look at in 3D early on, but now that they're packing on weight, they're getting cute :) They even have dimples just like Daddy! (I;ve GOT to get that picture uploaded to this computer so I can show you guys!)

On a completely hilarious note- we looked up how to do the fundal measurements ourselves, as I've never had them done by the Dr. There's really no point in doing it on me as twins are just BIG :lol: but we were curious- yeah- I'm 27 weeks and measure 46 weeks!!! :rofl: no wonder I feel big as a house!


----------



## Aaisrie

Just so many things could be wrong.. it's like so nice to have a long scan and see Atticus for that long... but you know they're looking for things that are wrong! Plus I have to drink all that liquid which is freaking me out... I struggle more with drinking than eating with the HG :[


----------



## Emmea12uk

heyyady said:


> awww- why are you worried, hon?
> 
> I guess I'm lucky as I get 3D/4D sonos done once a month on one of my many scan visits- the babies are kind of creepy to look at in 3D early on, but now that they're packing on weight, they're getting cute :) They even have dimples just like Daddy! (I;ve GOT to get that picture uploaded to this computer so I can show you guys!)
> 
> On a completely hilarious note- we looked up how to do the fundal measurements ourselves, as I've never had them done by the Dr. There's really no point in doing it on me as twins are just BIG :lol: but we were curious- yeah- I'm 27 weeks and measure 46 weeks!!! :rofl: no wonder I feel big as a house!

Lol!!! Poor you! I was supposed to have twins as it is every generation in my family. My mum tells me all the stories of when she carried me and twin and I don't envy you! But I guess our bodies were meant to!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> Just so many things could be wrong.. it's like so nice to have a long scan and see Atticus for that long... but you know they're looking for things that are wrong! Plus I have to drink all that liquid which is freaking me out... I struggle more with drinking than eating with the HG :[

You don't to drink much for 20 weeks. Your bladder doesn't have to be full - just not empty.

Try not to worry too eve. Just enjoy it. Xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

I remember it being a fair amount... it says on the leaflet but it's in the car right now so I can't remember the exact amount. TY though <3


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> I remember it being a fair amount... it says on the leaflet but it's in the car right now so I can't remember the exact amount. TY though <3

Oh strange! When I got to mine and they told me there was a long wait they said it didn't matter


----------



## Pippin

Hey ladies, parents evening has left me exhausted. Just wanted to wish Aaisrie luck for tomorrow and wish me luck please as well, have mine at 9am and also having kittens they find something wrong..... or a willy :haha:

Last two days I've been so tired, can't wait to sleep.

Love to you all. Catch up lots tomorrow. I have physio to at 11 but back has been fine but want to get advice on how to stop it coming back.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Good luck tomorrow eve and pip!! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Aaisrie

Good luck Pip!

Mine's not until 4:10pm I had to book it late so Chris could come...


----------



## SassyLou

Good luck with the scans.

xxx


----------



## heyyady

Good luck ladies- can't wait to see <3
'
I'm being naughty and sneaking on the big computer so I can finally show you guys the newest picture :) Charlotte is on the left, Rochelle on the right- the dimples are what did me in!


----------



## sequeena

They're so cute!!!

I'm still spotting blood, 3 days in a row :( It's only very light but it's really annoying me. I've been told to 'relax' ... HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Pippin

Heyyady so cute!!! So smiley too it's one to keep. 

Sequeena sorry you are spotting, not something you need right now and of course you'll worry. Hope you're on bed rest and taking things very easy :hugs:

Afm...... 2 hours to go!


----------



## sequeena

I'm doing my best to not do too much, trust me :lol:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Heyady - that is so beautiful! 

Sequeena - sorry you are spotting. You really have to relax a little. I know it sounds silly but I got there with my son. Because it is the only thing you can do to make things better.


----------



## sequeena

I'm fine hun, just really annoyed that it's happening. Normally I'd be freaking out by now :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Only 8 mins til Pip's scan!

Mines not until way later... I'm watching the Ellen show


----------



## sequeena

Good luck Pip :hugs:

I'm in the middle of trying to arrange transport to Cardiff. They told me to ring my local hospital so just waiting on a call back from ante natal now. We could have got transport when I had to go to Bridgend but because we needed to go the same day they couldn't do anything for us. This time they'll have 2 days notice.


----------



## Aaisrie

Hope you get it sorted Sequeena <3


----------



## sequeena

If not I'll just have to pay... which I'd rather not do but it's not as if I can't get there full stop xx


----------



## sequeena

And I am so fucking annoyed with my partner. He suggested if we need to move the appointment to Tuesday (oh yes as if they'd happen to have an appointment open!) just so we don't have to pay then so be it. NOOOOOOOOOOO!

What an absolute wanker.


----------



## Pippin

All fine with our little lady YAY!!!!! Just got back everything measuring good and she just above average size like her brother *hehe* Still a girl too and he said we can't guarantee but he'd very very surprised if she came out a he. So pleased. Phew.....

Two pictures pretty much the same. We had a trainee sonographer but she was great and these were actually taken by the trained sonographer so maybe she would have done a better job of getting a variety. Little lady was curled up like a ball so hard to get the spine shots but we got there in the end.

So relieved and feeling kicks from the outside now so I'm even happier. Off to physio in a sec now then to work and then finally home tonight. What a day......
 



Attached Files:







20w 1a.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 5









20w 2a.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pippin

sequeena said:


> And I am so fucking annoyed with my partner. He suggested if we need to move the appointment to Tuesday (oh yes as if they'd happen to have an appointment open!) just so we don't have to pay then so be it. NOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> What an absolute wanker.

Say no hon :hugs: or phone and say they didn't have one so bugger off. He clearly doesn't understand this wait has been torture enough as it is :hugs:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Pip - Congrats on the lovely scan! Happy 20 weeks to you .... and Baby Cantaloupe of course!!

Eve - Good luck for later... Can't wait to see the pic's of Atticus!

Squeena - Sorry to hear your spotting and the trouble with getting to the hospital, hope everything is ok!

Heyyady - Your girl's are too cute for words!!!!

.......................................................................................................................

Happy 19 weeks to me, Jimmy and Baby Griff!


----------



## sequeena

Happy 19 weeks Caroline! OMG it's mental how far we are now girls!!

Pippin I so love those pictures congrats on your lovely little lady :D Your pictures confuse me though, our machines are so different down here :lol:

Bah I got through to him in the end. It might turn out that I will need to Cardiff by myself as it will be seen as him taking up a seat when he doesn't need it. If it comes to that I will be going by myself... though I've no idea how I will get home. I'm very anxious when by myself!!


----------



## Aaisrie

My bump buddy just shared this on FB and I had to share it with you girls who aren't on my FB

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AdFdmE9A84


----------



## sequeena

Well hospital transport is a no :( as is community transport :( and I don't think OHs dad is going to bother taking us because he's a ****.

Graaaah!!!


----------



## heyyady

Eve- :rofl: and he didn't go through squeezing a baby out his vag! Bwahahahaha!! :lol:


----------



## Pippin

Thanks ladies.

*LittleGriffin* Congrats on being 19 weeks!!! I forgot to look what fruit I am. I like the look of the mango to be honest :haha:

*Sequeena* how do the pictures confuse you hon? Yours look the same as ours I think? Sorry you don't have transport, how much will it cost you to get there then? I assume you have to go by private taxi. Sorry it's all a bit of a hassle. x

*Aaisrie* I watched that when it came out. I thought he did us proud really as he looked like a right wimp doing it hahahaha. Shows we are made of stronger stuff and he didn't get the ring of fire. I dreamt I gave birth last night but I also dreamt Sam's head had been eaten away by mites. Horrible horrible I can still see it now. I hate the vivid dreams when they are bad ones. How was your scan hon? You should be back soon I hope. Was thinking of you at 4.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Gorgeous pictures pip!!!!! I am so please everything was good in your scan!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

congrats littlegriffin!

Sequeena - I am sorry you are having so much trouble:( :hugs:

Who else was having a scan today?


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm here! Chris wanted to go to Asda to get groceries when we left [it's opposite the hospital]. Then Patricia was here waiting for us when we got home to see my hair and to see the scan pics so she's only just gone.
Atticus is fine, everything was normal although his growth has slowed down and gone back to normal!! He was measuring a day behind so my EDD is now 18th July!! So Pip if you could change my dates on the front page!
We asked to see the sex, even though the hospital has a "WE DO NOT TELL" policy, when we were having Saraya the sonographer let us have a look well the women today was like no we aren't even allowed to show parents. Now I had been watching carefully when she was doing the thigh measurements and saw a definite willy but after she told us she wasn't allowed without saying anything and for no reason she went down to the area and there was a major set of balls sitting there!! Then she moved it up and there was a willy, there was no burger at all!! Chris even blurted out I just saw a sack! LOL The sonographer just smiled so I presume she agreed, so it's been confirmed that Atticus is definitely a boy!

We only got 2 pics, one side on and one scary skull face that they seem to love giving you!! Sorry for the picture quality, I took them quickly on my iphone lol

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/bd1a2eb4.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/b4c65c91.jpg


----------



## Emmea12uk

The skull is quite scarey! But the other one is beautiful!! Dont you just hate the stupid sonographers who wont tell you!! What happened to - "if i tell you what I see, you must understand I may be wrong"... you are lucky it is a boy otherwise they would have left you guessing like me!

I am pleased everything ok!


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea I knew with Saraya - I studied scan photos before my 20w scan with her knowing they have a don't tell policy. I think the sonographer was pretty amazed when I immediately said girl with her lol But Saraya was obviously a girl just as much as Atticus is obviously a boy... if I'm honest I'd said identifying a girl was easier! Because the burger is like bone it shows up bright white whereas the balls/willy aren't so it's harder to tell if it's a leg moving across the screen and stuff? Does that make sense?


----------



## Emmea12uk

yup! I could tell mine was a girl in the gender scan. but then i could tell tom was a boy - he was and is well endowed lol!


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea Chris kept saying that Atticus had huge balls LOL


----------



## Pippin

Yay congrats hon :yipee: only just picked up my computer now :hugs:

I could see girly bits through our scan as well but at the end said yep that's very obviously a girl!!! I cried again how silly am I :dohh: I'll update the front page now and CONGRATULATIONS again, glad all is well :thumbup:


----------



## Pippin

And Aaisrie if you can hold out giving birth for a day, he'll be born on my birthday. A good day to be born on :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL As long as he doesn't come on the 12th!! 

Oh that really irked me on FB, that's my BIL life partner who is saying all that stuff about the name... freakin pissed me off... GRRRR and we're a really close family which makes it worse


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Sarah that was sweet. Chris stuck up for me too - he went onto Andy's page and posted that it wasn't anything close to Atticus - it was Oedipus... FFS! LOL I think Andy has a major case of foot in mouth right now!!!


----------



## SassyLou

I was looking and there's loads of famous Atticus's, 

Atticus may refer to any of:

People

Titus Pomponius Atticus (112/109 BC &#8211; 35/32 BC), ancient Roman littérateur / philosopher
Atticus (philosopher), a Platonist philosopher and author of lost Plato commentary
Archbishop Atticus of Constantinople (406&#8211;425)
Herodes Atticus (c. 101-177), a Greek rhetorician
Atticus, Christian martyr (d. 310)
Atticus Ross, an English musician.
Atticus Shaffer, an American actor.
Fictional people

Atticus Finch, a central character in To Kill a Mockingbird
Atticus Kodiak, A character in multiple novels by Greg Rucca
Atticus Rhodes, a character in the English dub of the Japanese anime Yu-Gi-Oh! GX

Its taken from Wikipedia

We're just saying you've been through so much shit recently with all your problems and must be really fragile, you don't need people coming out with crap. Rob's just saying its a lovely name as well.

xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Why did you choose his name? Just curious. Uncommon names are great!


----------



## Aaisrie

I heard the name from To Kill a Mockingbird, even though I haven't read it I know the story and Atticus Finch is such a strong character. Plus I love the song by the Noisettes LOL

Thing is I love Andy, he's such a sweetie even if he isn't the sharpest tool in the box and I know he's gonna feel bad now because he does have a case of talking before thinking but I was hurt he said something so cruel publicly... even though he won't think it's cruel!!!

I used that wiki list of Atticus' to bring Chris round because he loves history and philosophy LOL


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and I forgot to say about my scan my placenta has totally moved up and isn't even low lying any more which means I shouldn't bleed anymore and I can have a natural birth!


----------



## heyyady

I <3 the name and think you BIL's partner should kindly be asked to remove the stick from his a$$!


----------



## sequeena

Ah Pip I just meant I think the machine make is different so the info on the screen is set up differently x Mine looks the same as Eve's (gorgeous pics by the way xx)

Well we got a no from all community transports and OHs dad hasn't rung us back so... :cry: stressful day for me on Monday :( I have to train/bus there. A taxi would cost... god well around the £100 mark I think.

I think I'm next for a scan. Monday 11:15am :) I probs won't update until late afternoon though


----------



## SassyLou

Just a quickie from me, before I go out and get George a new duvet, the old one won't stay in the cover??!!! :wacko: 

Anyways :af: came this morning. Not as disappointed as I thought I'd be, and maybe a good thing to wait till first proper cycle to really go for it!

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## Pippin

*Aaisrie* people haven't responded fantastically well to our name either(although admittedly not like your BIL), we told a few close people so we're not telling one else until the birth now. Immediate family love it so that's what maters and they'd tell us the truth I hope. He'll feel stupid now and I bet you'll get an apology soon :hugs:

*Sequeena* goodness that is a taxi ride and a half for sure. Train and bus it is then, take a good book to read :hugs: So excited for you to see bubs again, hope it's all good news. As for the scan picture I see what you mean now :dohh: I ignore all the writing lol, I remember now you had that little women in the corner too. Will be interesting to see what they are like in Bristol. You're up early hon could you not sleep?

*Aaisrie* re placenta that is great news :yipee: Mine has moved from anterior to fundus (top) hence why I can feel the kicks from the outside now. I was getting confused as the gender scan said posteria but the guy yesterday said it's all three as it's on three sided lol.

*heyyady* how you doing hon?

*Sassy* sorry af got you. Lots of time though hon :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Great news eve!! :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Did you share your name here Pip? Not sure if I missed it or you didn't tell. I think Andy will feel silly now and the next time I see him will be Saraya's birthday party next week but like I said before he's not the sharpest tool.. he's very... townie? I mean he's amazing at fixing washing machines and tumbledryers.. even GHD's he's a wizz but up in the mental department not so much so I suppose to him Atticus being a literary name wouldn't mean much to him!!!

Oh no Sequeena that's awful, your FIL sounds like an ass if he won't even drive you.. I'd drive you if I were closer!!

AFM I feel REALLY sick today AND I have a seriously irritated pile which is so freaking sore... it's like the tiniest thing... like you know the tiny papercuts that always hurt the worst... it's like THAT! ON MY ASS!


----------



## heyyady

Eve- Yea!!!! That must be a huge relief!

Pip- I had a big long response, bitching about all my complaints and ailments, and then it wouldn't let me post and ate it... It's a sign to suck it up! :lol: I'm ok- have had a hard day but am finally settling in. Now if these dang contractions would just stop... How are you?


----------



## sequeena

Hey Eve glad about your placenta moving up, great news!! So sorry you're still sick though :( oh god piles they are my worst nightmare!!!

Pip I don't actually have to go to Bristol now thank God but I am going to Cardiff which is over 40 miles from where I live. Going to be an early one :wacko: I actually slept most of the day yesterday and got up around 3am. Normally I'd be mortified that I slept so long but think my body really needed it.

I was out at 7am with Sean and the dogs - I didn't do much I promise :lol: We had a good time though I was miffed at one point - we didn't realise there was a man behind us with his male lab off the lead. Luna was extremely dog aggressive as a pup and with training I've brought her round but she still has her moments and when meeting a new dog I like to initiate it because I know how to handle her. A simple hello or 'is my dog ok to come over?' would have been polite. Instead he let his dog run up behind me and I only realised when my 3 bounded over. Luckily Luna was very good with him but he was an unneutered male and she really flies off the handle with those at times :dohh: the daft man didn't come over to get his dog, his way of dealing with it was to walk away!!!! What a fucking arse, so I told him to get his dog very impolitely :blush: but Luna weighs around 9 stone, am I hell getting into trouble because he's an idiot!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pip are you going to share your name with us?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sequeena - I REALLY hate it when dog owners do that! I am trying to train mine not to go nuts when she sees another but every dog in the forest cord bounding up to her all the time. People usually say hello and chat but those who just keep walking really annoy me!! What doggies do you have?


----------



## Pippin

I haven't said our chosen name on here and I'd share if it was private forum (as in only we could see it) but I'm nervous about putting names on line as you know. I won't put Sam's full name in case of identity theft etc, anyone can read this we forget sometimes. I've seen people put private email addresses and actually addresses on this forum!! Maybe I could pm those that are interested??? Also it's not a popular one and I'd hate for others to use it first before me :haha: It has very special family meaning too.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Please pip! I would love to know!


----------



## sequeena

I'd love to know too :)

Emmea some owners are terrible, they're usually the ones who walk their dogs once in a blue moon too :dohh: I have a small terrier/collie rescue, a German Shepherd and an English Mastiff/Dogue De Bordeaux. Quite a mix lol


----------



## Pippin

OK I'll PM you both. x


----------



## SassyLou

Don't forget to tell me as well, I want to know. xxx


----------



## SassyLou

SassyLou said:


> Don't forget to tell me as well, I want to know. xxx

And you've got to tell me cos I've got my period :cry:
Gosh that was manipulative :haha:


----------



## sequeena

SassyLou said:


> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> Don't forget to tell me as well, I want to know. xxx
> 
> And you've got to tell me cos I've got my period :cry:
> Gosh that was manipulative :haha:Click to expand...

That witch! :(


----------



## Aaisrie

I want to know! I asked 1st and I'm really sick! See Sarah, two can play at that game!


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> I want to know! I asked 1st and I'm really sick! See Sarah, two can play at that game!

Well I know so ner ner to you both :haha:


----------



## Pippin

SassyLou said:


> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> Don't forget to tell me as well, I want to know. xxx
> 
> And you've got to tell me cos I've got my period :cry:
> Gosh that was manipulative :haha:Click to expand...

Haaha sent hon. Xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Gosh sequeena! That is a hell of a mix! Post a photo!

Pip - I think that is pretty :) we chose ours based on family history. 

Sassy - sorry af came:( I tried straightaway had one af and it felt right at the time. I think if I hadn't I wouldn't have felt confident after a bfp. Is that d
Silly?

I found my bounty pack with all the notes and scans in from my last pregnancy. I couldn't bring myself to look at the pictures but I did sort through it all and file it away somewhere safe. I saw my edd was 10 April:( how can I still be pregnant after all this time! I feels like years lol. I think it was a positive thing to do. I put it all behind me now:)

I wish I had a decent mirror to take a bump picture - I am so huge. I look like a 40 weeker! It is so heavy and uncomfortable too. Strange considering I have a small baby and low fluid! 

Is anyone else suffering with low bp? I am always dizzy and feel like the blood is rushing to my head even when I lie down. I feel so Ill and weak all the time.


----------



## Aaisrie

Awwww sorry youre feeling rough Emmea <3

Pip you didn't pm me!


----------



## sequeena

:hugs: Feel better soon Emmea. My bp ranges between normal and high.

My crazy bunch...

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/76599_1742515847884_1388356992_1854586_478331_n.jpg


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Awwww sorry youre feeling rough Emmea <3
> 
> Pip you didn't pm me!

Sorry hon thought I had :blush: will do now :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Emmea get DH to take one I want to see!!! I'm big but as my physio said yesterday I have no stomach muscles :blush: I feel dizzy quite a lot but bp is ok.

Did I tell you all the physio has given me exercises to strengthen my back and sending me to hydro therapy, looking forward to that. Plus he said to go to an antenatal yoga class. Must do that. And we ALL need to do our pelvic floor muscles!!!!


----------



## SassyLou

Sequeena, I love you dogs.

Can I jump on the dog thing, I hate it too when people don't sort their dogs out, we've got a yorkie who's lovely, very quiet and well behaved. BUT we also have a Jack Russell, border terrier cross who is a complete nightmare, he's really fiesty and unpredictable. Because of this we don't let him off the lead (don't trust him not to run off), the number of times dogs come up to him and he ends up spinning on the lead like a lunatic, it drives me insane. 

Sequeena - I'd drive you too if I lived nearer.

Pip - love the name, its beautiful.

Eve - you're naughty, I can be much more manipulative than that if you want :haha:

Emma - I think you should get DH to take a picture for us all, sorry you're not feeling so good.

AFM not really upset about the period, I think it would have been too soon, still too upset about Archie. I've got the most horrific period pain ever, and (tmi) the bleeding is disgusting. Plus just had to deal with the in-laws visiting, never good, although my mother is making them look like angels!!! Her latest "I don't know how you can be so upset about something you never had, I just don't think like you" :growlmad: You don't say, I don't think anyone thinks like her :wacko:

Thought I'd post pics of my dogs

Ziggy, my Yorkshire Terrier baby, :thumbup:


Jack, Rob's Border-Jack nightmare :devil:


Jack looking all sweet and well behaved


----------



## Pippin

Thanks ladies, I love the fact you've all responded well (even though you don't get much choice now :haha:). It's nice actually writing it down.

I love dogs and we want another as soon as these two grow up a little bit more. I've had them all my life and they have always been gun dogs (setter and springer) so very loving and docile. DH had a stray which he found at 4 weeks old by the canal. Vet said it would be a small yorky cross breed turned out to be a huge Terrier type thing. Mad as a bag of frogs, used to jump through glass windows (closed) to get to DH...... so he had to take it to school and leave him in the car or he'd have killed himself :dohh:


----------



## Tasha

Sorry I have not been on here girls, I have been thinking of you but just not had the time or the energy to post anything constructive, plus having a pretty hard time in my personal life.

Pip glad your scan went well and that they confirmed you have a girly. The girls using their problems to guilt you mae me giggle.

Sequeena, I have been thinking of you lots and will be on Monday too.

Aaisrie, I am glad your scan went well, and that your placenta has moved. Love the name. :hugs:

Emma, how are you? How is the leaking?

Sarah, I sent you a message on fb, I am so sorry it took so long to reply. Sorry the witch got you, but glad it isnt getting to you too much. :hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

Tasha said:


> Sorry I have not been on here girls, I have been thinking of you but just not had the time or the energy to post anything constructive, plus having a pretty hard time in my personal life.
> 
> Pip glad your scan went well and that they confirmed you have a girly. The girls using their problems to guilt you mae me giggle.
> 
> Sequeena, I have been thinking of you lots and will be on Monday too.
> 
> Aaisrie, I am glad your scan went well, and that your placenta has moved. Love the name. :hugs:
> 
> Emma, how are you? How is the leaking?
> 
> Sarah, I sent you a message on fb, I am so sorry it took so long to reply.

Thanks for the message, will reply when I've digested it all if thats ok?

Don't forget you can always message me anytime, sorry you're having a rough time.

Sending lots of cyber hugs and love xxx


----------



## Tasha

Of course that is okay, i just have to make sure people get them because if you look at my wall a lot of my friends dont, silly facebook.

The same goes for you hun, and remember you dont always have to be strong :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

sequeena said:


> :hugs: Feel better soon Emmea. My bp ranges between normal and high.
> 
> My crazy bunch...
> 
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/76599_1742515847884_1388356992_1854586_478331_n.jpg

They are so cute!!!!! Bless!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Here is my ickle puppy https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180835_491125366212_542701212_6650052_6528105_n.jpg
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/182252_501782451212_542701212_6780234_1927962_n.jpg


----------



## Pippin

Awww love the doggy pictures, Emmea that looks one painful op he had :( hope it's healing well. Not sure I have any of our dogs to hand. Shame. x


----------



## heyyady

@Pip- me too! me too!

@Sequeena- I love mastiffs such good loyal buddy dogs :)

@Emma- you talk about your puppy and I pictured, I dunno, a LITTLE puppy! lol

here's my silly little wug of a dog- love her to death but she's the most ridiculous looking thing ever! Wall eyed, snaggle toothed, duck footed, I could go on... :lol:


----------



## Pippin

Awww she's cute heyyady! Sent you pm.


----------



## Emmea12uk

heyyady said:


> @Pip- me too! me too!
> 
> @Sequeena- I love mastiffs such good loyal buddy dogs :)
> 
> @Emma- you talk about your puppy and I pictured, I dunno, a LITTLE puppy! lol
> 
> here's my silly little wug of a dog- love her to death but she's the most ridiculous looking thing ever! Wall eyed, snaggle toothed, duck footed, I could go on... :lol:
> View attachment 177271

Lol - she is only 10 months old but 30kilos:) even though I think she will always be my puppy:)

Your doggy is adorable!


----------



## heyyady

Thanks, she's a good little girl :)

Pip- Got your message, responded, LOVE it!


----------



## Pippin

Glad you all like it.


----------



## sequeena

My shepherd is around 30kg, she's from a working farm and has always been smaller and more compact. People always ask where the rest of her is :dohh: not every dog needs to be the size of a house :lol:

Luna weighs about 57kg and people tell me they think she's a bit on the skinny side.... riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight :haha:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Wow!! 57 kilos !!! She does hide it well


----------



## SassyLou

I just love all these dogs. 

Sequeena - Yours look so well behaved the way they're all sat looking at you.

Emma - Poppy is so cute, seen her before on FB, I think she's gorgeous. 

Heyyady - love your dog, I love little terrier type dogs. They're a big dog in a little body iykwim?


----------



## sequeena

Sassy on occasion I can get them all to sit... for about 20 seconds :lol:


----------



## Pippin

:rofl: I pulled a tummy muscle laughing so hard last night :dohh: ouch :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Pippin said:


> :rofl: I pulled a tummy muscle laughing so hard last night :dohh: ouch :haha:

Ouch indeed!! I did that the other week, gosh it was very painful!!

Girlies I am in official nesting mode and have this overwhelming urge to shave my pets so they don't leave fur anywhere :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Sequeena I'm disturbed by the fact your dog weighs the same as me!!!

Still not well today... My bum is still really sore too. On the plus side Atticus thinks it's playtime! Bouncey bouncey... eugh


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> Sequeena I'm disturbed by the fact your dog weighs the same as me!!!
> 
> Still not well today... My bum is still really sore too. On the plus side Atticus thinks it's playtime! Bouncey bouncey... eugh

In the world of dogs mine is a beast but seriously you only weigh that much?!


----------



## Pippin

sequeena said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I pulled a tummy muscle laughing so hard last night :dohh: ouch :haha:
> 
> Ouch indeed!! I did that the other week, gosh it was very painful!!
> 
> Girlies I am in official nesting mode and have this overwhelming urge to shave my pets so they don't leave fur anywhere :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I'd like to shave all three of us and we're not pets :rofl: I went to clean the kitchen this morning like usual and sent an HOUR! My kitchen is tiny I got way carried away..... even DH has the bug he sorted out his spice/flour/rice cabinet and threw away a bin liner full (with a few other bits)!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Pippin said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I pulled a tummy muscle laughing so hard last night :dohh: ouch :haha:
> 
> Ouch indeed!! I did that the other week, gosh it was very painful!!
> 
> Girlies I am in official nesting mode and have this overwhelming urge to shave my pets so they don't leave fur anywhere :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I'd like to shave all three of us and we're not pets :rofl: I went to clean the kitchen this morning like usual and sent an HOUR! My kitchen is tiny I got way carried away..... even DH has the bug he sorted out his spice/flour/rice cabinet and threw away a bin liner full (with a few other bits)!!!!!Click to expand...

ohhhh tempting!! I dare not open my cupboards or I will be there all day :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

My plan is to slowly get round the house by July as we SERIOUSLY need to de-clutter! :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

Thankfully I shouldn't have too much to do. Our second bedroom is a bit of a dumping ground but I had a huge clearout in there before Christmas. Downstairs isn't too bad.


----------



## Aaisrie

sequeena said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Sequeena I'm disturbed by the fact your dog weighs the same as me!!!
> 
> Still not well today... My bum is still really sore too. On the plus side Atticus thinks it's playtime! Bouncey bouncey... eugh
> 
> In the world of dogs mine is a beast but seriously you only weigh that much?!Click to expand...

Yup, well maybe slightly less because I haven't been well this week. My starting [pre-pregnancy] weight was 58kg! I have really small bone structure though. Even after I had Saraya when I was 11st I was still only a 32 in my bra backs... teeny ribcage and pelvis!


----------



## Aaisrie

It's so weird seeing pictures of myself when I was clearly anorexic... This just popped up on my sidebar on FB.. That's my sister on the left and my mum on the right. My sister is only a size10 in the picture so it gives you an idea of the size of me especially in my face :S :

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v133/4/91/691364803/n691364803_257596_8133.jpg


----------



## heva510

Hi all sorry not posted fora while we finally got all measurements at private anomaly scan yesterday baby spot on fordates but def staying head down really deep in pelvis which is causing me very bad pelvic pain and backache 

Tomorrow I reach 24 wks :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Quick msg - I'm gonna be on my phone for a couple of days, ketones at +4 so gotta go to hospital again x


----------



## sequeena

Aw Eve sorry to hear that :hugs: do we get more bedpan pictures though? :lol:

I've just had a real problem passing a number 2. It was very hard and sore, I didn't strain so it eventually came out but it's left me with a belly ache :(


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> It's so weird seeing pictures of myself when I was clearly anorexic... This just popped up on my sidebar on FB.. That's my sister on the left and my mum on the right. My sister is only a size10 in the picture so it gives you an idea of the size of me especially in my face :S :
> 
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v133/4/91/691364803/n691364803_257596_8133.jpg

Awww hon you do look tiny. Happy to say you look much healthier now in your pictures :hugs:

Sorry you have to go back into hospital. What a right royal pain in the arse for you :hug:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Congrats for tomorrow heyady!

Boo eve:( get well soon


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls, dr has been in emergency surgery so waiting for my drip. Ketones still 4+ so I'm really hoping they're down for Tuesday as it's Saraya's birthday..


----------



## heyyady

Sorry you've got to go back, eve- did you at least bring a good book? Maybe something with Fabio on the cover??? :lol:

Congrats, Heva! :happydance: 24 weeks! Whoo Hoo!


----------



## sequeena

My neighbour just brought us a swinging crib :D

It's HUGE!


----------



## Pippin

sequeena said:


> My neighbour just brought us a swinging crib :D
> 
> It's HUGE!

COOOL!!! :yipee: that's every nice of them.


----------



## Pippin

Congrats on 24 weeks Heva (can't remember if said already :hugs:)


----------



## SassyLou

Congratulations on the scan Heva.

Sequeena - good luck with the scan tomorrow. How lovely to get a swinging crib.

Eve - I can't believe you're in hospital again, :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Hope it goes well today Sequeena :hug:


----------



## sequeena

Thanks girls, I'm shitting it.


----------



## Pippin

When are you leaving?


----------



## sequeena

Couple of minutes I think x


----------



## SassyLou

She's there at 11.15, I've just said we'll all be there with her. I know how fantastic the power of you ladies can be, I know Rob and myself wouldn't have got through the night before Archie's funeral without you all. 
I really do think we're so good for each other xxx


----------



## SassyLou

Think I'm having an emotional day.
So had to say.........


I LOVE YOU ALL XXX


----------



## Pippin

Awww Sassy you're so lovely we're a good group aren't we :haha: Mucho hugs and love back. :hug:

Sequeena don't be late you're still showing as on line :winkwink: GOOD LUCK. x


----------



## SassyLou

We're the best group ever, that's why I can't leave, lol. What are we gonna do when everyone's had their babies do we start a group somewhere else????? Yes I'm worried already!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Good luck today Sequeena!
Poor Eve, your proper having a tough time with this little one eh? Thinking of you!

Hope everyone else is ok. Xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Congrats heva!

Good luck Sequeena, nice neighbors!


----------



## heva510

Good luck sequeena x x


----------



## LittleGriffin

Congrats Heva!


----------



## Aaisrie

No bedpans over in maternity so I have to pee in a jug - being hooked up to an IV means you pee at least 500ml at a go!! This photo is dedicated to you all, especially Caroline who is probably having withdrawal symptoms from my pics!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/82d76a93.jpg


----------



## LittleGriffin

Aaisrie said:


> No bedpans over in maternity so I have to pee in a jug - being hooked up to an IV means you pee at least 500ml at a go!! This photo is dedicated to you all, especially Caroline who is probably having withdrawal symptoms from my pics!
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/82d76a93.jpg




I have no word's other than EWWWWWWWWWWWWW! :sick:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Yuk!!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Girls you know you love my pee!!! You also should know that I would never share that with anyone else!!!!!!


----------



## Pippin

*Eve*!!!!! :dohh: I expected to come on and see Sequeena's ultrasound picture not your pee lol :rofl: It's very yellow clearly you need more fluids!!!!! :haha:

*Sequeena* hon hope you are out and buying some nice things because you know the sex now :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

As for me wow I have one active little lady, she's been summersaulting all day and kicking my cervix and pelvis! Very distracting when telling kids off as all I want to do is giggle :dohh: :haha:


----------



## SassyLou

Gosh I wish Sequeena would post, just checked FB nothing on there!!!

Taking Harry to street dancing will comment on everything including the pee later,

xxx


----------



## sequeena

eve wtf is up with your luminous pee lol! Am on a train so will update when i get home cardiff is scary! Baby has two kidneys woo! They are ninety nine percent sure my waters went when i had my big bleed but will tell you more later. Also dont put this on facebook but we are having a boy!


----------



## Pippin

sequeena said:


> eve wtf is up with your luminous pee lol! Am on a train so will update when i get home cardiff is scary! Baby has two kidneys woo! They are ninety nine percent sure my waters went when i had my big bleed but will tell you more later. Also dont put this on facebook but we are having a boy!

EEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKK thanks for letting us know hon. Sorry about the waters but I am assuming they can give you antibiotics for that and if he's replacing the water that surly a good thing??? Fantastic news about the kidneys and a BOY!! We were all right :happydance: congratulations hon. :hugs: Look forward to a detailed update when you are home. xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Glad you all enjoyed my pee! My ketones are gone! Drip is down!! I rule!!! To make up for it here is my bump pic seen as I'm 21w today
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/f7c6682c.jpg


----------



## sequeena

The detailed is gonna have to wait a bit I need to go buy cat litter pmsl!


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Glad you all enjoyed my pee! My ketones are gone! Drip is down!! I rule!!! To make up for it here is my bump pic seen as I'm 21w today
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/f7c6682c.jpg

Gorgeous bump hon and great news about keytones now get yourself home. xx


----------



## sequeena

Here's our little monkey

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/184scan.jpg

He has TWO kidneys! Yup! However my fluid is still low :( They did an internal and my cervix is closed which is great but the consultant is 99% sure my waters went when I had my bleed and I've been trickling since. I will be back there in 2 weeks to be checked again and they're doing my anomaly scan :)

I didn't get to see of the scan whilst it was going on :cry: there was only one screen and I kept getting told off whenever I lifted my head to see :blush: Sean said he saw hamburger lines not a winky but he's not sure if it was a foot or a hand :rofl: He said baby looked straight on at one point and you could see all the eyes sockets etc :cloud9:

Internals fecking hurt. There's probably more I should say but I'm so tired.


----------



## heyyady

-Eve=Oh my goodness- it's a propper bump! lol- you've popped, and it';s so cute! (not so much cute with the pee, though :sick: ) Ps- LOVE the hair!

Sequeena-:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Now just drink so much you feel as if you're going to flat away! :haha:

Saasy :hugs2: We love you, too- and YES, we start a new group elsewhere!!!


----------



## sequeena

I've been told not to drink so much actually as they say IF it's not my waters (though very likely is) I could be leaking just wee as I'm drinking so much and my bladder is weak anyway... so I can't win LOL


----------



## Aaisrie

Sarah we'll have a group in the parenting section - but you better come with us!! 

Sequeena loving the pic and glad about the kidneys. They must be happy about the fluid level if they aren't rescanning you for 2 weeks so hopefully that's a good sign!!

Pip hoping I'll get home tomorrow, just have to see what the dr says but I doubt they'll keep me!

I love all you girls. I'm feeling a bit low today, bit fed up. Plus being stuck in here and everyone has visitors but me...


----------



## sequeena

I'm seeing my consultant next week though not sure if that comes with a scan :wacko:


----------



## heyyady

Aww, Eve- Chin up! you're doing better and Atticus is growing nicely :) :hugs:

Sequeena- I think I'd rather have my bladder leaking and possibly be filling up that baby pool! :lol:


----------



## sequeena

Eve :hugs: we're your visitors... in spirit at least :haha:


----------



## Pippin

Thanks for the detailed update *Sequeena* I like to be in the know :haha: so glad they found another kidney and that he's all well. Hope DH didn't make the boy diagnosis :rofl: and it was the sonographer :dohh:. Can have the he pop out a she now can we. What did he say about the waters though? Could they do anything? I read in birth stories or somewhere that a ladies waters went early in second tri and she was monitored and delivered at 34ish weeks.

*Eve* :hugs: as Squeena says we're your visitors and I bet we're a damn site more funny :haha: Glad you're probably coming home tomorrow. Have they given you more sickness meds?


----------



## Pippin

Thanks for the detailed update *Sequeena* I like to be in the know :haha: so glad they found another kidney and that he's all well. Hope DH didn't make the boy diagnosis :rofl: and it was the sonographer :dohh:. Can have the he pop out a she now can we. What did he say about the waters though? Could they do anything? I read in birth stories or somewhere that a ladies waters went early in second tri and she was monitored and delivered at 34ish weeks.

*Eve* :hugs: as Squeena says we're your visitors and I bet we're a damn site more funny :haha: Glad you're probably coming home tomorrow. Have they given you more sickness meds?


----------



## Aaisrie

Aww thanks... Just sucks that I'm sitting here all alone. Saraya rang ne this morning and said "hi, hi, hi, I miss you" it was so cute I teared up!


----------



## sequeena

Is bnb lagging arse for anyone else?

Pip I'm being monitored and will probs have to deliver early, but I hope I can fully cook this little man!


----------



## Pippin

Yes it's being very weird Sequeena. I hope you can cook him to full term too. Goodness your most likely to have a July baby then :shock:


----------



## Pippin

Just realised you can see the difference in fluid when you look at our avatar pictures. :wacko:


----------



## sequeena

Oh my gosh pip you're right!! :wacko: Oh god I'm not ready!! :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

Yeah it's not leaving him much room to move is it? :(


----------



## Pippin

I think babies can survive quite a while with hardly any fluid at all can't they :shrug: I know of stories where the waters have gone but not sure if that's like you and just trickling. It's good they are monitoring you though, they'll keep you safe for sure :hug: I like the new bit in your signiture. I've updated the front page :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Thanks hun xx I'm not ready to announce to the world yet. OHs dad has not bothered at all to ask how this baby is so I'm not updating on FB for them to see. They can wait.


----------



## SassyLou

heyyady said:


> Saasy :hugs2: We love you, too- and YES, we start a new group elsewhere!!!

Thank goodness for that :thumbup: And Eve I'm definitely coming into the parenting section, as I think I have the oldest child in our group, and hopefully the youngest :winkwink:

Eve - lovely bump, the pee doesn't bother me I used to be a nurse :wacko: :smug: I was that good at it I'm a musician now :blush: :-({|=

Sequeena - glad the scan went ok, so pleased its a boy, I love little boys :blue:

Eve - do you think Rob would let me have a few days away to come and visit it you. I think it could be classed as an essential trip, don't you :winkwink:

I've just taken my first lot of Soy Iso, worked last time so here's hoping. 

I don't know if I've told you but as well as nursing Rob's also spends a third of his working week doing union stuff (well much more than a third and most of it in his own time), well he told someone in head office what happened with hospital and Archie and they've got their solicitors involved for free!!! Just really want to try and stop someone else going through what we went through.


----------



## sequeena

Sassy that's wonderful news, bet that's a weight off your shoulders!


----------



## Emmea12uk

sequeena said:


> eve wtf is up with your luminous pee lol! Am on a train so will update when i get home cardiff is scary! Baby has two kidneys woo! They are ninety nine percent sure my waters went when i had my big bleed but will tell you more later. Also dont put this on facebook but we are having a boy!

Yay!!! :happydance: I am over the moon for you!!


----------



## sequeena

Emmea12uk said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> eve wtf is up with your luminous pee lol! Am on a train so will update when i get home cardiff is scary! Baby has two kidneys woo! They are ninety nine percent sure my waters went when i had my big bleed but will tell you more later. Also dont put this on facebook but we are having a boy!
> 
> Yay!!! :happydance: I am over the moon for you!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun!!


----------



## SassyLou

Night Night everyone, better follow Rob up to bed, he's feeling unloved :cry:!!! And I know that he's not wanting :sex: Better go and give him :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Sarah that's awesome about the solicitors! And course you are welcome to come visit me, I'll have to dig out a camp bed or something for you but you'll get my lovely views and crazy child!! Lol


----------



## LittleGriffin

Congrats Sequeena! The boy's are catching up!!

Is it only me who doesn't know the gender now???


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sorry if I have missed stuff - there has been a lot of chat in here since I found the time to read it peace!

I had a consultant's appointment this morning which felt a bit of a waste of time. They took my bp and nothing else! Strange how they rushed out the door for lunch afterward:( anyway - bp was 140/90 and I was expecting it to be low! A few weeks ago it was 80/60... Why can't I have a straightforward pregnancy:( I did my time last time.


----------



## sequeena

:( :hugs: I've had appointments like that, total waste of time and money for me going there.


----------



## Tasha

Sequeena fab news about the kidney, fingers crossed that the leaking stops, congrats on the blue bump :cloud9:

Emma, goodness you are having a rough time. Plenty of :hugs::hugs: sweetie, hope it settles for you soon.

aaisrie, your sharing of the wee pic made me :rofl: lovely bump.

Pip, hope your okay?

Sarah, you know I am here always if you need me, the solicitors sound great.

LittleGriffin, maybe I am not sure. Are you staying on team yellow?


----------



## SassyLou

grrr just had to drive 24 miles to collect Harry from school, he phoned up in a right state, same boy picking on him again, even put him on a different bus this morning to avoid there little shits. Haven't my kids been through enough these last few weeks. Bought him lunch in a lovely pub, then driving another 24 miles back!


----------



## sequeena

SassyLou said:


> grrr just had to drive 24 miles to collect Harry from school, he phoned up in a right state, same boy picking on him again, even put him on a different bus this morning to avoid there little shits. Haven't my kids been through enough these last few weeks. Bought him lunch in a lovely pub, then driving another 24 miles back!

24 miles wow! So sorry he's being bullied kids can be so damn cruel!! :( hope you both enjoyed your dinner :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

SassyLou said:


> grrr just had to drive 24 miles to collect Harry from school, he phoned up in a right state, same boy picking on him again, even put him on a different bus this morning to avoid there little shits. Haven't my kids been through enough these last few weeks. Bought him lunch in a lovely pub, then driving another 24 miles back!

:hugs::hugs: I hope the school can do something, poor Harry :hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

*these* little shits! Sorry bloody phone and predictive text


----------



## LittleGriffin

Tasha said:


> Sequeena fab news about the kidney, fingers crossed that the leaking stops, congrats on the blue bump :cloud9:
> 
> Emma, goodness you are having a rough time. Plenty of :hugs::hugs: sweetie, hope it settles for you soon.
> 
> aaisrie, your sharing of the wee pic made me :rofl: lovely bump.
> 
> Pip, hope your okay?
> 
> Sarah, you know I am here always if you need me, the solicitors sound great.
> 
> LittleGriffin, maybe I am not sure. Are you staying on team yellow?




No way! As soon as it's the scan on Monday, we are finding out!!!! :baby:


----------



## Aaisrie

I'M HOME!!! YAY!! I'm so making pancakes for Saraya when I pick her up!! I can't wait to see her!! I can't believe she's 2 today!! I met a girl on the ward who had her little girl in the early hrs of this morning so she now shares Saraya's birthday :]


----------



## Emmea12uk

SassyLou said:


> grrr just had to drive 24 miles to collect Harry from school, he phoned up in a right state, same boy picking on him again, even put him on a different bus this morning to avoid there little shits. Haven't my kids been through enough these last few weeks. Bought him lunch in a lovely pub, then driving another 24 miles back!

Oh that is awful:( kids are so cruel.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> I'M HOME!!! YAY!! I'm so making pancakes for Saraya when I pick her up!! I can't wait to see her!! I can't believe she's 2 today!! I met a girl on the ward who had her little girl in the early hrs of this morning so she now shares Saraya's birthday :]

Hey! Happy birthday to saraya!! I think 2 is my favorite birthday ad they get it and their learning and development from then on is amazing!


----------



## SassyLou

Will read all later but just to say we're home.

48 mile round trip, but he's ok. However we had to come back past RSPCA rescue sanctuary, just nipped in for a quick look. We are now the proud owners of a cat called Ritchie. We couldn't resist when we saw he'd been there for months and was there because his owner had died. He also came in with a friend who sadly died. The friends name was Lionel. Lionel and Ritchie :rofl::rofl: Harry is so pleased, he was really close to the cat I'd had for 17 years that we had to have put to sleep last year. xxx


----------



## sequeena

Yay for Saraya's birthday!! :dance:

Also, yay for Ritchie, he's landed a good home there :thumbup: PICTURES!


----------



## Pippin

Happy Birthday Saraya :cake: I just made pancakes with Sam, he loved licking the raw batter but didn't like them cook, go figure that one out :wacko: tried stopping him but he's a little money! Glad you are home Aaisrie.

Oh goodness baby brain I can't remember what I was going to reply too :dohh:

Erm... well as for me I'm good busy at work and she is one rolling baby. Really distracting when you are trying to talk to a student.

Sassy good news about the free lawers :yipee: that is fantastic news.

Sorry can't remember anything else :blush:..... oh yes Little Griffin your the last out of the regular posters. Not sure what to do about the ones that never post :shrug: I could stalk them to see if they have posted else where???

Sequeena I see on facebook you announced it was a little boy :happydance: does that feel good or what :haha: I love saying she now. Still feels weird.


----------



## Pippin

Oh yes Sassy congrats on the cat, dangerous places those rescue centres, always come back with something under your arm. :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Yes! I was still in 2 minds whether to or not but glad I did :D


----------



## SassyLou

Ritchie (not very good pictures I'm afraid)
 



Attached Files:







08032011157.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 1









08032011158.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## reversal

Pippin said:


> Happy Birthday Saraya :cake: I just made pancakes with Sam, he loved licking the raw batter but didn't like them cook, go figure that one out :wacko: tried stopping him but he's a little money! Glad you are home Aaisrie.
> 
> Oh goodness baby brain I can't remember what I was going to reply too :dohh:
> 
> Erm... well as for me I'm good busy at work and she is one rolling baby. Really distracting when you are trying to talk to a student.
> 
> Sassy good news about the free lawers :yipee: that is fantastic news.
> 
> Sorry can't remember anything else :blush:..... oh yes Little Griffin your the last out of the regular posters. Not sure what to do about the ones that never post :shrug: I could stalk them to see if they have posted else where???
> 
> Sequeena I see on facebook you announced it was a little boy :happydance: does that feel good or what :haha: I love saying she now. Still feels weird.

Sorry i've not posted for a while as my lap top has a virus and my phone is so slow but I have been reading, we had our gender scan on saturday and we are having a girl we are in total shock as we were so sure it was a boy, I hope all you ladies are well, sorry about your son harry sassy my son gets bullied at school they call him goofy alot and the school dont seem to be able to do much its so hard x


----------



## Pippin

Hey *reversal* lovely to hear from you hon. Not to worry about posting I know people often only log in once in a while or like you only have phones to go on (damn viruses they are a pain aren't they) :hugs: CONGRATULATIONS on team :pink: we seem to have a load of girls in this group and it's normally boys that dominate :dohh: :thumbup: Hope you are well and glad you popped by nice to know you are reading :hug: Keep us updated on how your scans go etc so we know you are both chugging along nicely :friends:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi Reversal!

Man alive! You are 3 weeks behind me and i'm still damn last to have the gender scan!!!! ;-)

Happy Birthday to Saraya for yesterday!!

As for me, i am looking after my Niece this morning so we are going to feed the horse's at the bottom of the road, got a bag of carrot's as big as a football!

Xx


----------



## sequeena

When is your gender scan Caroline? My official one isn't until March 21st :rofl:

ritchie is gorgeous I love black and whites!!

Hiya Reversal! Congrats on team :pink: xxx

I just realised I have under 150 days to go :dance: oh and I started feeling kicks yesterday! So light though and feels like my stomach has a twitch :lol:


----------



## LittleGriffin

sequeena said:


> When is your gender scan Caroline? My official one isn't until March 21st :rofl:
> 
> ritchie is gorgeous I love black and whites!!
> 
> Hiya Reversal! Congrats on team :pink: xxx
> 
> I just realised I have under 150 days to go :dance: oh and I started feeling kicks yesterday! So light though and feels like my stomach has a twitch :lol:


It's on Monday - March 14th @ 8:40am! :baby:

I can feel Baby Griff too. For about 2 weeks i have been feeling flutters and for about a week i have been feeling movement, like thumping but it's still not strong enough for Jimmy to feel it on the outside yet. :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

Aw yay! I'm off to see my consultant on that day so it's good news all round!

Now I'm not sure if I'm having a scan that day so will drink water in advance just in case... will need to do a sample anyway.


----------



## heyyady

Good luck sequeena!


----------



## Aaisrie

I get great big kicks but only low down or to the side because my placenta is anterior!


----------



## Pippin

I'm getting lots of kicks now sometimes they make me feel a bit sick she's so active but she's been a bit quiet last two days so she must have moved. I have a fundus placenta which means I feel it everywhere, especially on my cervix :dohh: Always reassuring when you feel them even when it is quiet, haven't needed the doppler really at all.


----------



## sequeena

I have a posterier placenta... not quite sure what that means.


----------



## Aaisrie

Sequeena that means its lying along your back, mine is along my tummy so when he's kicking I can't feel it unless he kicks below it etc.. does that make sense?


----------



## heyyady

Sequeena, how did the scan go? any news???


----------



## sequeena

heyyady baby is a boy xx he's got 2 kidneys too which is a relief xx I deff broke my waters at 14 weeks and the fluid hasn't increased which sucks :( but my cervix is long and closed so the fetal medicine consultant has told me she doesn't think there's a chance of infection so sent me home for bedrest and I'm to see my own consultant next week then back in fetal medicine the week after for a follow up and my 20 week scan.

I'm to drink water but not too much as that can cause damage... not sure if she said to me or the baby, I forgot so aiming for about 1.5 litres a day which is hard!!

If I start feeling very wet (and feels different to normal discharge/accidental wee) I'm to go straight to hospital x


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> Sequeena that means its lying along your back, mine is along my tummy so when he's kicking I can't feel it unless he kicks below it etc.. does that make sense?

Aww Eve that sucks hun!! :(


----------



## heyyady

A friend in another thread said waters smell rather like sperm- not like wee- so there's a sign to look for- Bed rest sucks, but you can do it- SO glad to hear about the second kidney!


----------



## heva510

Morning all hope u don't mind me comin on for a down moment today ISA yr since I had scan that showed both my angels hearts stopped beating I'm a mix of emotions sad but then trying to remain positive for little man I'm carrying don't really know what to do with myself today sort of feel I should b doing something to remember them x


----------



## sequeena

heyyady that's a great tip thank you xxx

heva :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

SassyLou said:


> Will read all later but just to say we're home.
> 
> 48 mile round trip, but he's ok. However we had to come back past RSPCA rescue sanctuary, just nipped in for a quick look. We are now the proud owners of a cat called Ritchie. We couldn't resist when we saw he'd been there for months and was there because his owner had died. He also came in with a friend who sadly died. The friends name was Lionel. Lionel and Ritchie :rofl::rofl: Harry is so pleased, he was really close to the cat I'd had for 17 years that we had to have put to sleep last year. xxx

Yay and awwwwwwwwwee!!!! I love moggies! And what fab names! Sorry I am behind again!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Ohh happy birthday saraya! Sorry I missed it!

Pip I can't believe sam are the mix! That is gross! We love pancakes here and have them all the time! Yum yum. I have to have the diabetic version now:(

That mog is beautiful! I want one now:( Tom cried today because he wants a rabbit, but I killed the last one:/

Good to see you back reversal! Congrats on the girl! Welcome to team pink!


----------



## Emmea12uk

sequeena said:


> heyyady baby is a boy xx he's got 2 kidneys too which is a relief xx I deff broke my waters at 14 weeks and the fluid hasn't increased which sucks :( but my cervix is long and closed so the fetal medicine consultant has told me she doesn't think there's a chance of infection so sent me home for bedrest and I'm to see my own consultant next week then back in fetal medicine the week after for a follow up and my 20 week scan.
> 
> I'm to drink water but not too much as that can cause damage... not sure if she said to me or the baby, I forgot so aiming for about 1.5 litres a day which is hard!!
> 
> If I start feeling very wet (and feels different to normal discharge/accidental wee) I'm to go straight to hospital x

oh I am sorry about your waters:( have they said what that will mean for him? Congrats on being team blue! We needed some boys in here!


----------



## sequeena

Emmea12uk said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> heyyady baby is a boy xx he's got 2 kidneys too which is a relief xx I deff broke my waters at 14 weeks and the fluid hasn't increased which sucks :( but my cervix is long and closed so the fetal medicine consultant has told me she doesn't think there's a chance of infection so sent me home for bedrest and I'm to see my own consultant next week then back in fetal medicine the week after for a follow up and my 20 week scan.
> 
> I'm to drink water but not too much as that can cause damage... not sure if she said to me or the baby, I forgot so aiming for about 1.5 litres a day which is hard!!
> 
> If I start feeling very wet (and feels different to normal discharge/accidental wee) I'm to go straight to hospital x
> 
> oh I am sorry about your waters:( have they said what that will mean for him? Congrats on being team blue! We needed some boys in here!Click to expand...

Not much yet but they have said he's fine in there right now, did an internal and my cervix is long and closed so the consultant is happy that there's no risk of infection right now. I wish I had all the answers right now but I have to wait :(


----------



## Emmea12uk

heva510 said:


> Morning all hope u don't mind me comin on for a down moment today ISA yr since I had scan that showed both my angels hearts stopped beating I'm a mix of emotions sad but then trying to remain positive for little man I'm carrying don't really know what to do with myself today sort of feel I should b doing something to remember them x

:hugs: heva


----------



## Emmea12uk

Afm, all is good! This little girl has a strong set of limbs on her! Tom has weak legs and I can sure feel the difference. She is even waking me up at night with whatever she is doing in there! My uterous feel like a sack full of puppies - 10 week old ones lol. It is so nice to feel. 

My hubby has a job interview on monday. It is with a local Ferry company and involves a 9-5 job! When they rang they asked how soon he could start and whether he could visit on his days off during his notice period to train in order to start straight away. They are very keen then. I am not used to having him around - I wonder what it will be like! The deadline for the oz job hasn't passed yet so I don't know about that one.

I have just about had enough of hospitals right now! I have been in three times this week, four times last week and nothing to show for these appointments. Just lots of paranoid doctors ticking off paper work:( 

When is v day? I have another scan on 8 April - three weeks to go!


----------



## sequeena

Aw I'm so glad she's got a good set of legs on her :D

V day is 24 weeks hun x


----------



## Pippin

Morning! Wow I'm so tired we had options evening at school last night I worked from 7:30-8:30pm . I'm too tired today to even think!!! I have my consultants appointment today for my asthma (the very rare occasion I need my inhaler :dohh:) so at least I can go slow for a while. You know when you are so tired you can't sleep? That was me last night :(

:hi: to all

Oh look I'm a banana!!!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hugs Heva ....

Pip - Congrats on the banana!
Emmea - Not long now until your V day!

Happy 20 weeks to me!!!!!!!!! Roll on 8:40am Monday, we can't wait!!!! x


----------



## LittleGriffin

Need to ask a question - 

When i got pregnant i weighed 8 and a half stone, today i am 20 weeks and just got weighed for the first time. I am now 9 and a half stone, so i have put on 1 stone (14lb for the americans!) in 20 weeks. I am 5 foot 4 inches in height. I don't really know what is normal for weight gain, plus i have a panic about weight as before the doctor's diagnosed my under-active thyroid in 2008 and i got my medication i was getting heavier and heavier and ended up at 10 stone 8 lb. I know this may not seem heavy for some people but i felt horrible and looked horrible, i had no confidence and i'm very scared this is going to happen again. Prior to getting pregnant i was quite active but i have been feeling so ill and tired that i have pretty much been doing nothing.
Does anybody have any advice on what is considered normal? I don't want to put on too much weight and it be bad for the baby, nor do i want to put on too less and that be just as bad!
Sorry for the long post, i'm just a little confused. 

Xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> Morning! Wow I'm so tired we had options evening at school last night I worked from 7:30-8:30pm . I'm too tired today to even think!!! I have my consultants appointment today for my asthma (the very rare occasion I need my inhaler :dohh:) so at least I can go slow for a while. You know when you are so tired you can't sleep? That was me last night :(
> 
> :hi: to all
> 
> Oh look I'm a banana!!!!

Oh pips I know just how you feel! I am so beyond sleeping right now. I am the walking dead and the painful bh are back too:( I must get some rest soon and so must you!


----------



## Emmea12uk

I have no weight advice little griff - I am a heffa compared to my pre preg weight. I gained three kilos in 16 weeks. I hate to think what I am now. 

Congrats on being 20 weeks!


----------



## sequeena

Congrats on the new weeks girls xxx

Sorry got no weight advice :( I was 15 1/2 stone pre pregnancy :blush: and had dropped 8lbs by 16 weeks :wacko:

In a really bad mood today. Bad back/headache etcetera etcetera.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Baby is going crazy with hiccups and kicks and whatever - tom keeps getting kicked in the head when he hugs me and even the dog looked shocked when she rested her chin on my tummy and got a boot! I love this stage of pregnancy!


----------



## sequeena

eeee I can't wait!


----------



## Pippin

Little Grif this website tells you. I've only gained 6lb but the heavier you are the less you gain as your body knows you have fat stores. You're a little thing so you're bound to put on weight so you can breastfeed after and survive (our bodies still haven't got used to the idea we can actually eat when ever as we are intelligent enough to store food now :dohh:)

https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-weight-gain-estimator

My appointment was rubbish as you probably saw on FB. Cancelled the appointment because 'I'm normal' but failed to tell me! He saw me anyway to tell me I'm low risk and he'll see me again at 38 weeks to be sure (I guess to make sure I'm big enough).

21 week bumpage for those not on FB!


----------



## heyyady

Little grif- you are in the stage now where you gain the most- it tapers off soon, and in the third trimester you'll really only put on maybe 5 more pounds and it ALL goes to the baby- I think 14 at 20 weeks is perfectly healthy especially when you consider where all the weight is coming from- baby, amniotic fluid, placenta, extra maternal blood flow, maternal breast tissue... it all adds up quickly :)


----------



## LittleGriffin

Pippin said:


> Little Grif this website tells you. I've only gained 6lb but the heavier you are the less you gain as your body knows you have fat stores. You're a little thing so you're bound to put on weight so you can breastfeed after and survive (our bodies still haven't got used to the idea we can actually eat when ever as we are intelligent enough to store food now :dohh:)
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-weight-gain-estimator
> 
> My appointment was rubbish as you probably saw on FB. Cancelled the appointment because 'I'm normal' but failed to tell me! He saw me anyway to tell me I'm low risk and he'll see me again at 38 weeks to be sure (I guess to make sure I'm big enough).
> 
> 21 week bumpage for those not on FB!



Thanks Pip, that's really helpful! xx :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Apparently for my weight I'm only allowed to gain 11-20lbs. Good thing at 16 weeks I'd lost 8lbs :wacko:


----------



## Pippin

Yer I can only gain 11-20 I think. It's what the doctor told me too. I managed it last time so hoping to do it again.


----------



## Neversaynever

Hello all,

Hope you don't think I'm being rude and intrusive but I just wanted to say that I've read the whole thread and you have given me the hope and strength to try again.

Sassy...you're so strong and :hugs:

Saisre (sp??)..I don't know how you're managing with your sickness thingy:hugs:

Sequeena...Stay strong and positive

Pippin, Emmea, LittleGriffin and heyydayy...All inspire me too.

May you continue to have healthy pregnancies and babies

Thoughts are also with the ladies that have angels 

A XxX


----------



## sequeena

Neversaynever said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Hope you don't think I'm being rude and intrusive but I just wanted to say that I've read the whole thread and you have given me the hope and strength to try again.
> 
> Sassy...you're so strong and :hugs:
> 
> Saisre (sp??)..I don't know how you're managing with your sickness thingy:hugs:
> 
> Sequeena...Stay strong and positive
> 
> Pippin, Emmea, LittleGriffin and heyydayy...All inspire me too.
> 
> May you continue to have healthy pregnancies and babies
> 
> Thoughts are also with the ladies that have angels
> 
> A XxX

I can't believe you read the entire thread! :hugs: Good luck and loys of sticky :dust:!! X


----------



## LittleGriffin

Neversaynever said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Hope you don't think I'm being rude and intrusive but I just wanted to say that I've read the whole thread and you have given me the hope and strength to try again.
> 
> Sassy...you're so strong and :hugs:
> 
> Saisre (sp??)..I don't know how you're managing with your sickness thingy:hugs:
> 
> Sequeena...Stay strong and positive
> 
> Pippin, Emmea, LittleGriffin and heyydayy...All inspire me too.
> 
> May you continue to have healthy pregnancies and babies
> 
> Thoughts are also with the ladies that have angels
> 
> A XxX


Sending you lots of :hugs: and :baby: wishes!

Xx


----------



## LittleGriffin

Well i did the weight link that Pip gave me,
I have put on 3lbs more than i should have at 20 weeks to be 'average' but i'm thinking thats not too bad, must be all them Cadbury's Double Deckers i have eaten! (Oops!)
My weight gain should be between 25 - 35 lbs over the pregnancy it says so i'm gonna try and be as healthy as i can and not go over that. It still scares me a little to think what i would feel like if i did weigh 35lbs more than usual but i'm doing it for Baby Griff and that's all that matters.

Thanks for all the answers ladies!

Oh, and for those of you who have not had a Double Decker recently, my god have one, they are immense!!!!! 

Xx


----------



## heyyady

I should have been in the 11-20 categor- dr said 15ish... but then we found out it was twins and she said 25-30... so far I've only gained 10. which I really don't know how that's possible, I'm HUGE! :lol: but at this rate if I keep them in another 7 weeks ish as planned I will be about 15 up. As long as I'm eating ok (I crave fruit and veg so all good :) ) and I know they are gaining appropriately then 15 works for me! I had actually gained a tremendous amount of weight BEFORE I got pregnant, so the less to loose the better!


----------



## sequeena

OMG 7 weeks! :dance:


----------



## heyyady

I know! It's coming up so fast! and that's IF I make it that far! I'm so not ready though- my house is a disaster zone- gotta start cracking the whip a bit to get things done and in shape :)


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sorry girls I really can't join in this weight thread - whatever I come out as after baby is born I don't care. As long as I did my best to make sure she has everything she needs I couldn't give a toss. I know what to do once she is born but weight watching in pregnancy annoys me. As far as I am concerned if I eat right and exercise enough and I end up fatter than I should be, then I will get on my walking boots after baby is born. 

After all my baby is tiny and I can't afford her to miss out on anything. I hope that doesn't offend anyone.


----------



## LittleGriffin

Heyyady - 7 weeks! How exciting, i bet you both can't wait!!!! 

Emmea - Everyone has different worries during pregnancy, mine are because i have not done this before, i don't know what to expect or what is considered healthy for me or Baby Griff - No need to worry about offending.

.......................................................................................................................

Scan tomorrow ladies! Keep your fingers crossed!!

P.S - Who thinks boy and who thinks girl????


----------



## sequeena

Boy :p

I'm off for a scan tomorrow too, bah.


----------



## Pippin

Good luck with your scan *Little Grif* :yipee: I'm going girl :thumbup: just a gut feel like I had with Sequeena. What time is it again?

*Sequeena* good luck with your scan too, what are they checking this time hun?

*Emmea* I need to watch my weight as I'm so over weight already and the risk of GD which I really don't want as it can sometimes not rectify itself after birth if you are as heavy as me (I'm sure you know al this already sorry) but saying that I haven't really made any massive sacrifices just say no to the odd pudding etc. My body is thankfully doing most of it for me and just not gaining the weight :thumbup:. I don't think any of us are that careful are we?? I know I'm still partial to the odd chocolate or two :blush: :haha: (or five pancakes like I had yesterday :blush:)


----------



## Aaisrie

Caroline do you have a bump pic so I can get a vibe??

Emmea that's the right attitude, with Saraya I went from 7.5 to 11.5 stone but she was totally healthy and thats all that matters!!!


----------



## sequeena

They're checking the fluid again and doing a doppler scan which I think shows the blood going in and out of the heart xxx mine is at 2:30pm


----------



## Pippin

I'll be thinking of your *Sequeena* :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

7 weeks heyady!! That is so soon! How exciting!

Good luck at your scan tomorrow littlegrif! I can't just guess - give us some clues! How are you carrying?

Good luck sequeena!

Pip - if you get gd, your weight will only be a tiny factor. I was fit and healthy with Tom and I am not bad now. It is all horemones which interfer with your body's natural signals. Do you have a routine gtt? Try not to worry about it you much! Was your last heavy at birth? 

Afm - I am shattered! I don't know why I decided to cook a moussaka today but omg it took 2 hours to get it in the oven, after I went shopping. I never was to see another obegine again! Other than that I am good. I am in a good mood as hubby cOmes home today for three days.


----------



## LittleGriffin

Our scan is 8:40am but i am going out straight after so will update as soon as i'm home!

Eve - No pics of my bump now, i only have a 16 week one from when we are in New York but my bump has gotten much more bump like since then. At the moment i'm carrying on the front and low.

Jimmy and i both think Girl, although everyone in Jimmy's family think's boy as his dad is one of 6 boys, Jimmy is one of 4 boys and each of his brother's have had boys!


----------



## Pippin

Emmea it's what the midwives keep telling me and the doc :( I have my gtt in April. Sam was 8lb 8oz so big but not massive. I'm rubbish at losing weight I do well then give up but I really want to be healthy for the kids now so after the birth I'm going to hit it hard (somehow :wacko:) Replied to you fb message but Simon always wonders why he cooks that it takes so long but at least it does us two days and a lunch :thumbup:

Heyyady forgot to say how exciting 7 weeks will go before you know it eeeekkkkk :
:happydance: 

Little Grif I always start low and then rise, can't wait to hear your result. Xxx


----------



## heyyady

Thanks guys! I'm really starting to feel the panic set in, as I haven't organized any of their things or gotten their crib together, hung shelves, bought a mattress, finished their blankets from me... :lol: And this staying down crap is for the birds! 

LittleGriff- I say boy

Sequeena- Good luck tomorrow!

Pippin- Now I want pancakes...


----------



## Emmea12uk

Caroline, I think girl!

Pip - the midwives and docs are obsessed with weight right now. If you were going to have gd, it would already be there by now, whether you know or not. :hugs: those mw are so mean. I got it in the neck last time as my bmi was 1 point over the limit (the one who didn't make it) 

Talking of which - the flower I planted over the lost baby is growing again! Yay I thought it was dead.


----------



## Emmea12uk

heyyady said:


> Thanks guys! I'm really starting to feel the panic set in, as I haven't organized any of their things or gotten their crib together, hung shelves, bought a mattress, finished their blankets from me... :lol: And this staying down crap is for the birds!
> 
> LittleGriff- I say boy
> 
> Sequeena- Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Pippin- Now I want pancakes...

Hey will you sleep the twins? Will they share? I always shared with my twin sis


----------



## sequeena

I've thankfully not had any problems with any of the midwives. I was over 100kg when I got pregnant and had a BMI of 34. At 16 weeks I went down to 96.6kg and dropped 2 BMI points. Was very pleased. I'm not vain about my weight but I put a lot on when I was being abused and found it so hard to lose :blush:


----------



## sequeena

Emmea12uk said:


> Talking of which - the flower I planted over the lost baby is growing again! Yay I thought it was dead.

Lovely news :thumbup:


----------



## heyyady

Emmea - I had no idea you were a twin! 
They will share until they go into toddler beds, then it will be side-by-sides. I am all for co-sleeping with your little ones and honestly am a little heartbroken that I can't with the twins- my husband is such a sound sleeper that he rolls on ME and doesn't know it! But I definitely want them together- I even have an order with all my hospital paperwork that they're to be cribbed together in the hospital, and even in the NICU if possible.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Awww if I has twins they would share. I still find it odd sleeping alone now! I never slept alone until I was 23! After my sister left for uni I moved in with a bf then got married. It wasn't until I got divorced that I was alone for the first time. I envy mums of twins - they always have someone.

I really really found it hard not to cosleep with my son as the urge to was strong. I was too frightened. I had so many nightmares as I knew two babies that died co-sharing. I wish I had one of those cots you put on the side of the bed. But to be honest my son was an excellent sleeper and I always put it down to me being very strict with him.


----------



## Emmea12uk

The ladies in my family ovulate two eggs at a time - so we nearly always end up with twins. I am sad I didn't as I won't be getting pregnant again on purpose as I don't want four!


----------



## Pippin

This is my last baby too. Not sure I could cope with three let alone four if it was twins :wacko: we don't have any twins in our family, just a fertile bunch :rofl:

Thanks for the reassurance Emmea :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

Fraternal twins (two eggs) are the hereditary kind- that's what runs in both sides of my family- The set of twins I lost last summer were fraternal. Identicals (One egg split), like the girls, are a fluke of nature that they still don't fully know WHY they occur. I think it's amazing and am really hoping for a mirror set :)


----------



## Barbiebaby

Good luck with your scan today little griff! I say girl! 

Got our 20 week scan tomorrow at 11.05am. 

x


----------



## Aaisrie

Caroline I'll say girl too!


----------



## Emmea12uk

You have identicals?! Wow! Super duper jealous!!! 

Good luck tomorrow barbie


----------



## BiggerGriffin

I'm going to steal Caroline's thunder whilst she is out shopping with her Mom. Had the scan this morning, I'll let her fill you in with all the details later tonight.

Oh forgot to mention - GIRL!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hahaha she's gonna kick your ass!!! You're not sharing the scan pics this time???


----------



## sequeena

Congrats Caroline!! :hugs: :dance:

Not long until my scan, argh!! I attempted to shave 'down there'. hahahaha yeah didn't go well.


----------



## SassyLou

BiggerGriffin said:


> I'm going to steal Caroline's thunder whilst she is out shopping with her Mom. Had the scan this morning, I'll let her fill you in with all the details later tonight.
> 
> Oh forgot to mention - GIRL!

You're in so much trouble :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Congratulations to you both xxx

Sequeena - good luck with the scan x

Will thread catch up later xxx


----------



## LittleGriffin

BiggerGriffin said:


> I'm going to steal Caroline's thunder whilst she is out shopping with her Mom. Had the scan this morning, I'll let her fill you in with all the details later tonight.
> 
> Oh forgot to mention - GIRL!


Jimmy!:gun:

Yes it's true, Baby Griff is a girl! How exciting!!! :wohoo:
:baby::baby::baby::baby::pink::pink::pink::pink::baby::baby::baby::baby:


The scan took a while as she was all curled up and wasn't too keen on getting measured but after some prodding, wiggling and a toilet break she flipped over and everything is great!

Jimmy will put the scan pic on later!

I have just come back from shopping with my mom, let's just say her Mastercard was a little hot by the end!!!!! :thumbup:

Thank you for all the congratulations!

Good luck tomorrow Barbiebaby!! :baby:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Ah thankyou little griff, Congrats on the little girl, so pleased everything is ok. I have no idea what our baby will be, have no feelings at all. Possibly a boy as pregnancy is exactly the same as it was when I was pregnant with our Son. x


----------



## sequeena

Had my scan. Amniotic Fluid Indix - 10cm. Normal!!!! Up yours medical world I am superwoman at growing babies!! :dance: :happydance: :yipee: :headspin: :smug: :coolio: :ninja: :wohoo: :finger:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Yay!!!!!! Both of you! I am so pleased for you both!


----------



## Barbiebaby

That's fantastic news!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Sequeena that's awesome news!! So happy for you!


----------



## sequeena

Thanks all, I'm so shocked. What a jump :D

The sonographer didn't have to dig in with the wand thing today, he's right at the surface :dance: I'm really showing now, caught sight of myself in a mirror and nearly passed out :lol:


----------



## Pippin

*CONGRATULATIONS LITTLE and BIGGER GRIF* Really chuffed for you both and even more chuffed I was right again :haha: :pink: PINK BUMP!!!!!! Must add to front.

*CONGRATULATIONS SEQUEENA* Officially the Queen of making amniotic fluid!! :rofl: That is your new title.

*BarbieBaby* good luck with yours, lovely to hear from you again and be sure to update us :thumbup:. I'm actually guessing pink for you even though your gut says boy. Just one of my feelings again :haha:


----------



## sequeena

:lol: I love that new title it's going in my sig :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Just counted 6 girls and 3 boys!!! Come on blue team the ladies are winning :haha:



sequeena said:


> :lol: I love that new title it's going in my sig :rofl:

We counld shorten it to Queen Fluid (or fluid Queen :haha:) or Queena Amni :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

It's crazy how the pink team is winning in here, on the august threads the boys are whooping arse :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Hahahaha You have changed your signature I love it Queen Fluid :rofl: :haha: It'll give others hope too so it's nice to know you can be helping others :thumbup:

There are always more boys than girls so really weird the pink out way the blue but heyyady is counted twice :haha:


----------



## sequeena

If it gives hope to other women, awesome!!

I finally got Sean to do a bump pic for me. This is what I actually look like. 19+4 but measuring 19+6

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/188977_1938809075092_1388356992_2240843_6957806_n.jpg


----------



## Barbiebaby

Thanks Pip, have all your gender predictions been right so far? Be interesting to see..... 

So so so nervous. 

x


----------



## sequeena

Aw you'll be ok barbie :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Barbiebaby said:


> Thanks Pip, have all your gender predictions been right so far? Be interesting to see.....
> 
> So so so nervous.
> 
> x

Yep :thumbup: I was nervous too before mine more for the health part. Hope it all goes well hon. My little lady was curled up in a ball for ages so we got plenty of time too look at her so enjoy it.

*Sequeena* lovely bump hon.


----------



## SassyLou

Sequeena, congratulations on the scan, lovely bump

Barbie, good luck with tomorrow.

Hope you're all ok? I haven't been on quite so much, spending hours going through policies from other hospitals. Its taken weeks of asking but we've finally got the policy from the hospital regarding how they look after fetuses (hate that word) after they've died, I think they only gave it us as Rob started quoting Freedom of information act and threatening solicitors. They have begun an investigation into the way they dealt with Archie after we left him, according to a friend that works there all hells broke loose. It should all seem really good but each time the head of womens services phones it brings it all back and really upsets me (although shes being incredibly nice!). But I know we have to keep going as I don't want anyone else to go through what we went through.

xxx


----------



## sequeena

Sassy it's amazing what you're doing :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

Congrats to the Griffs! :dance"

Way to go Sequeena!!!! :happydance:

Sassy- I know this can't be easy, but you're doing the right thing for other families in the future :hug:

And Damn straight I count for two! If I get any bigger I may have you bump that up to four! :rofl:

I had my second NST today and everything looked great, we all passed with flying colors- got to go by my grandma's hospital room and blow kisses at her through the window (They have the stomach flu going around and I'm not allowed in) My mom then treated me to lunch for yummy Mediterranean food :) - then she came came home with me and cleaned my kitchen!:thumbup:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Hello everyone! Back from our scan and everything is just as it should be..... Luckily it had it's legs open and we are on team....... PINK!


Looks like you were right Pip, goes to show you how much I know!

You should start your own thread for predicting gender.....


----------



## sequeena

Congrats Barbie :hugs: :dance:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Yey Barbiebaby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi everyone!

As you know yesterday we found out our baby is a girl! 

We like some names such as ,

Summer, Poppy and Felicity but i would like some suggestions for other names.

We like all types of names it needs to go with our surname, 'Griffin'

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Barbiebaby

I can't help at all I'm afraid, we never even discussed girls names, I have no idea where to begin!! I like Poppy though. 

x


----------



## Aaisrie

A friend of mine has a little girl called Poppy and she gets the cutest nicknames - popstar, poptart etc!!! Plus she's been able to buy things with poppys on them for her too.

There's not much point asking me as I tend to pick weird names... Saraya is my suggestion LOL You could just steal Pip's girl's name, it's beautiful!!!! LOL


----------



## sequeena

If we had a girl Sean wanted to call her Lucy Summer :flower:


----------



## LittleGriffin

I don't know Pip's girl name, i must have missed the post!!!!

I do really like Poppy though and summer cos obviously she would be born in the summer!

Eve - Do me some unusual names please


----------



## LittleGriffin

P.s - 

We have just pre-ordered a Limited Edition Stokke Xplory Pink pram for Baby Girl Griff!
It's amazing!
I'm as giddy as a gumdrop!!

Xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay well on my girls list I had [oh and bear in mind some of them might not actually exist because I have a habit of making names up!!]

Nouvelle
Inari
Macy
Leilani
Maelle
Xanthe
Amaya [obviously this came off the list when we named Saraya because we weren't going to have Saraya AND Amaya!! LOL]
Saraya
Sharaya
Kezia
Rayne


There's probably more! I know most people wouldn't choose them but I love unusual names, people are always commenting on Saraya's name and it so suits her!


----------



## BiggerGriffin

I've recovered from my beating's yesterday...here's the link!

https://gallery.me.com/jimmy.griffin#100050/IMG_0649&bgcolor=black


----------



## Pippin

*CONGRATULATIONS BARBIEBABY  on your PINK bump* man I should be called the Queen of Gender guess lol. When pregnant with Sam I got everyones wrong but this time maybe the girl in me has a better gender radar :rofl: got all the work ones right as well.

*LittleGriffin* I LOVE Poppy, definitely my favourite but I do like Felicity as well. Both on my list but DH wasn't keen :( .

I treated myself a new change bag from Okiedog and it arrived today OMG it's amazing!!!! This is it......

https://www.mothercare.com/Okiedog-...dp/B003MVQ2C4?extid=google_product_extensions

I got it from ebay as I sold a few bits so only had to pay like £5 so pleased with myself and enough room for bits for both babies.


----------



## Pippin

BiggerGriffin said:


> I've recovered from my beating's yesterday...here's the link!
> 
> https://gallery.me.com/jimmy.griffin#100050/IMG_0649&bgcolor=black

:rofl: you deserved it for spilling the beans :haha: lovely to see the scan pic though and interesting to see how the baby has grown. Fabulous. Hope you've been out buying too, it's a lot of fun even my DH enjoys it.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SassyLou

Barbie congratulations on your baby girl.

Little and bigger Griff lovely scan picture, my friends daughters are called Meabh and Caoimhe (pronounced Mave and Queever) I love them both, they're Irish names!

Pip, lovely changing bag.

AFM, we've been to Meadowhall shopping, came back with a rug, a new photo frame for a picture of Archie, a diary for September and a book about Angel babies (lots of stories of people who's angels have visited them).

We hopefully got the bullying sorted that Harry was suffering, I don't know what the year head said but two of the boys have apologised.

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

a lot of time my name is mistake for Niamh [pronouced Neeve] which means radience or beauty, popular Irish name. Orla is quite popular here too I'm just not a fan of Irish names at all


----------



## heyyady

LittleGriff- I like Poppy, Felicity and Macy from the other list

Pip- Great bag! (are those little ninjas on the changing wallet, etc?!?)


----------



## Pippin

I think they are stick men with form Heyyady lol they make me laugh.

Sassy hon big hugs for doing all the hospital stuff. It'll be worth it in the end. You'll get better closure. Glad the school have sorted out the bullying. Make sure they keep on top of it so it doesn't start again. Xxxx


----------



## heyyady

Just looked at them on ZOOM and they are soooo little ninjas! :rofl: I love it!


----------



## Pippin

heyyady said:


> Just looked at them on ZOOM and they are soooo little ninjas! :rofl: I love it!

:rofl: from now on they are and when I look at the from now on I'll think of tiny orange and green men doing ninja moves :haha:

Hydrotherapy starting today :yipee: lazy morning at home first :happydance: (Sam's even gone to CM)


----------



## sequeena

So annoyed!! Leaking again boo!! :(


----------



## Pippin

Did you pone them hon??? What did they say, so sorry you are leaking again such a bugger :(


----------



## sequeena

Yeah I'm back on bedrest which sucks ARSE.


----------



## SassyLou

Oh Sequeena poor you. Look after yourself and little Thomas xxx


----------



## sequeena

SassyLou said:


> Oh Sequeena poor you. Look after yourself and little Thomas xxx

Thanks hun he's happy in there, wish I was happy too though! Only 5 days until my scan though x

I cannot keep affording these trips to Cardiff :cry: my poor doggie has got fluid in her ear too so need to take her to the vet. My blood insurance ran out last month and dopey me forgot to renew :dohh: hope it's only going to cost about £40 at the most as I need to pay £52 to have my cat neutered. Actually, it's probably gone up a bit now the VAT has increased.


----------



## sequeena

Poor baby with a sore ear (Sean has a new toy, the iphone 4)
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/199324_1943165944011_1388356992_2244918_7943149_n.jpg

Luna needs her photo taken too :lol:
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/188265_1943165463999_1388356992_2244917_1490105_n.jpg

Ignore me looking shite! It's not been long since my funny turn and I was trying to figure out why my cat litter had not been delivered. :growlmad:


----------



## Aaisrie

Love the snacks on the sofa Sequeena - makes me feel more normal!! I have everything within arms reach too, phone, remote, drink, boke bowl, laptop etc etc!!


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> Love the snacks on the sofa Sequeena - makes me feel more normal!! I have everything within arms reach too, phone, remote, drink, boke bowl, laptop etc etc!!

I have it all brought to me now :rofl: The cherry lucozade was to up my glucose levels though, promise! :lol:


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh I'm so freaking jealous!!! I have to do a run every so often and then it kills me for the rest of the day!!


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> Oh I'm so freaking jealous!!! I have to do a run every so often and then it kills me for the rest of the day!!


Bah I still have to get my own crisps sometimes, the bloody cheek! :rofl:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Sequeena lovely dogs, sorry you are leaking again. :hug:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sequeena I am so sorry you are leaking!! Poor you. :hugs: your doggies are so cute!


----------



## sequeena

Thanks girls x

To top it off my head is killing me and my sinuses and blocked :growlmad:


----------



## heyyady

awww- that sucks! Keep those feet up- and teach one of your poochies to fetch your crisps!


----------



## Aaisrie

Sequeena I want to kiss Luna she's so gorge!! My head and sinus' are sore too!! Must be all the lying on the sofa we do! I think hayfever season is kicking in...


----------



## sequeena

She's quite happily give you a drooly kiss back!! I wonder if I can get this vid to show up on here...

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150453119355118&comments

Hope you can see it girls x


----------



## Aaisrie

So freakin cute!! She's a bull mastiff right? I showed Chris and he said something about a boxer and I was like huh?? She looks like a mastiff to me!


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> So freakin cute!! She's a bull mastiff right? I showed Chris and he said something about a boxer and I was like huh?? She looks like a mastiff to me!

Well you're close but not quite right :lol: She's an English Mastiff/Dogue De Bordeaux xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Close enough!!! Plus much flippin closer than saying boxer?!
I would love a boston terrier, I love big dogs but would never have the time or inclination to walk them everyday


----------



## sequeena

She only needs one walk usually, about an hour. She's too lazy for anything else :lol:


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay my longest walk is the sofa to the kitchen, which is about 4 steps!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Me too now!! I used to walk for miles, would be out for about 8 hours some days!

BOLLOCKS!! Why did none of my consultants tell me no intercourse when I have PROM?? I had sex the other night for the first time in 2 months and this is probably what's kick started the leakage again.


----------



## Pippin

:hi:

Happy 22 weeks to me :yipee: two weeks till V day.

Sequeena how is the leaking today?

I'm knackered, Sam was up from 2:20-4:30 this morning then threw up at the childminders so I had to turn around and come and get him. I was hoping he'd have his 2 hour sleep this morning but no luck, only got half an hour and I feel worse now :( least I'm not at work I guess.


----------



## sequeena

Hi ladies, I ended up on labour ward last night. I'm not leaking amnio anymore woo! but because of the cells on my cervix (nothing to worry about apparently) I am leaking some sort of fluid mixed with discharge. Thomas is fine, was trying to kick the doppler off :lol: I need to go for a GTT in May and they think I have a viral infection, won't find out until next week though.

Hoping for a quiet day!!!


----------



## Pippin

Sorry to hear you ended up in LW but wohoo :wohoo: for not leaking that's good news. I have my gtt in April. Glad Thomas is fine A is kicking up a storm too. She likes me resting :dohh:


----------



## Emmea12uk

What is PROM?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Thomas! Great name!! So pleased you are not leaking!

Yay pip for 22 weeks!


----------



## sequeena

Premature rupture of membranes hun xx :D

Bacon is my thing at the mo! Wish I could eat more of it!


----------



## SassyLou

Pip - happy 22 weeks :happydance: its so tiring being pregant and having a little one isn't it. I remember whenever the inlaws visited Harry didn't sleep and they insisted on turning up every tea time :growlmad: It was really bad when I was pregnant with George and at the time Rob used to stay away for work for 3 days at a time, it didn't matter how much we told them, their need to see Harry was greater than their need to let me have sleep!

Sequeena - glad you're ok :thumbup:

Emmea - did you have a restful day? xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Badddd day today - it's my own fault though. I couldn't work out why I was feeling so so sick mid-morning... duh stupid girl I forgot to take my tablet... Felt like shit the whole day because of it!!!
On the plus side BIL came round and fixed my tumble dryer. On the downside I'm freezing because our oil ran out a few days ago :[


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> Badddd day today - it's my own fault though. I couldn't work out why I was feeling so so sick mid-morning... duh stupid girl I forgot to take my tablet... Felt like shit the whole day because of it!!!
> On the plus side BIL came round and fixed my tumble dryer. On the downside I'm freezing because our oil ran out a few days ago :[

You obviously can't forget to take that tablet :dohh: Don't forget it in the morning :wacko::nope:

We don't have any gas here so everyone is either oil, lpg or solid fuel, we're solid fuel but I know that a lot of the people who are on oil have it done through a direct debit. They pay same every month but don't end up running out of oil, not sure how much it works but would it be worth you looking in to. Otherwise I know a lot of them look on boiler juice.com for the best prices. Don't know if that info will help but you never know xxx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Happy 22 weeks Pip! x


----------



## sequeena

Oh Eve you silly billy!!


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> Oh Eve you silly billy!!

:rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

I know I'm a donkey!! It's the first time I've forgotten it, and I was feeling ill this morning so I don't know HOW I forgot by getting a drink?!

Sarah I already checked on cheapestoil.co.uk but the cheapest is £299 for 500ltr and I haven't paid my overdraft back from the oil we got in January... I really can't afford another bill a month.. I get what you mean about not running out but it's like so far I've managed to find the money just because I've been so sick I've been going all the groceries online so I'm probably missing out on going for cheaper offers in other stores etc... eugh Just totally skint right now!


----------



## sequeena

Blimey I can't believe you girls don't have gas, how is that possible??

Also wooo take that!!


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> I know I'm a donkey!! It's the first time I've forgotten it, and I was feeling ill this morning so I don't know HOW I forgot by getting a drink?!
> 
> Sarah I already checked on cheapestoil.co.uk but the cheapest is £299 for 500ltr and I haven't paid my overdraft back from the oil we got in January... I really can't afford another bill a month.. I get what you mean about not running out but it's like so far I've managed to find the money just because I've been so sick I've been going all the groceries online so I'm probably missing out on going for cheaper offers in other stores etc... eugh Just totally skint right now!

What a nightmare for you, wish I had better ideas but can't think of anything else, sorry. xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

That's okay Sarah I'm just wrapping up warm!!

Sequeena I live in the middle of a bunch of fields!!! Literally fields!! And cows! And sheep! And a peacock... yea my landlord has one lol


----------



## sequeena

Oh no :( that truly sucks xxx


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> Blimey I can't believe you girls don't have gas, how is that possible??
> 
> Also wooo take that!!

We live on the Nottinghamshire/Lincolnshire border there's a lot of areas here that don't have gas. We're quite rural too, we live in a little estate that surrounds a top security mental health hospital. We too are surrounded by lots of fields. Its very rural!


----------



## sequeena

That is so mental, I live on a mountain so its rural but I'm close to the town so that must be why we're ok. Gosh I can't imagine not being able to flick the boiler on when I want :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Sequeena I can use my water heater [elec] to get hot water but it's freezing because the cottage isn't protected at all, it's got 360 views but it also means the winds [as we're on a hill] get 360 access too!! And it's not double glazed!


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> That is so mental, I live on a mountain so its rural but I'm close to the town so that must be why we're ok. Gosh I can't imagine not being able to flick the boiler on when I want :(

We have a solid fuel burner that heats the hot water and central heating, we're pretty good a lighting it these days. But when we first moved here I sat many an hour crying in front of the fire, freezing and unable to light it. We also have the problem that as well as no on switch, theres also not an off switch, sometimes it gets so warm in this house that we have all the windows open. You just have to wait for the damned thing to burn out! Plus going out and getting coal when its raining or snowing isn't too much fun either. Have to say Rob hasn't let me deal with the fire since we found out I was pregnant in August. And still won't let me! Bless him xxx


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> Sequeena I can use my water heater [elec] to get hot water but it's freezing because the cottage isn't protected at all, it's got 360 views but it also means the winds [as we're on a hill] get 360 access too!! And it's not double glazed!

Oh hun I know the feeling, we only have single pane (rotting single pane) and this house gets so damn cold!!!!! brr!! Wrap yourself up and get under the duvet xxx


----------



## sequeena

SassyLou said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> That is so mental, I live on a mountain so its rural but I'm close to the town so that must be why we're ok. Gosh I can't imagine not being able to flick the boiler on when I want :(
> 
> We have a solid fuel burner that heats the hot water and central heating, we're pretty good a lighting it these days. But when we first moved here I sat many an hour crying in front of the fire, freezing and unable to light it. We also have the problem that as well as no on switch, theres also not an off switch, sometimes it gets so warm in this house that we have all the windows open. You just have to wait for the damned thing to burn out! Plus going out and getting coal when its raining or snowing isn't too much fun either. Have to say Rob hasn't let me deal with the fire since we found out I was pregnant in August. And still won't let me! Bless him xxxClick to expand...

Aw hun your hubby is so lovely :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Thank you Sassy I did! Although I realized I had an appointment at uni when it was too late! Opps!

Sorry you ate feeling rough eve! Hope you are better tomorrow!

Sorry to hear about all your heating problems!! I don't know how you guys cope! I rent a brand new super insulated house after my last one had no insulation and breezy windows. I didn't cope well in the cold at all! Now I leave my hearing on 16oc 24/7 and it is always toasty - mainly from the sun heating the walls. It is lovely and warm here at the moment. Been between 10oC -16oC for three weeks! 

I hope you get some oil!


----------



## heyyady

Just popping in to give a quick update about my day so far. Remember when I said it was raining sideways? Well, there was actually a small tornado! We are not in the right area of the country for that- Earthquakes, yes- Tornadoes??? Ummm, No thank you!
https://www.pressdemocrat.com/artic...81/1350?Title=Expert-Tornado-hits-Santa-Rosa#

My Dr visit went great- she agreed to back off my appointments to every other week since I'm being seen elsewhere so frequently :happydance: Other than all that, I'm just plain done in. So exhausted. Hopefully will catch another nap :)


----------



## Pippin

Hello all. Feeling less tired today I only had onedream and one toilet stop so that's a result. 

Sorry to Eve with no heating that sucks, mines old but (touch wood) works well and heats us nicely. I'll pop some hot airin the post foryou if you like!! Do you have a firstly can light?

Heyyady thanks for the update great you can reduce appointments but sounds Like May can't comequick enough for you. :hugs: nap while you can. Xx


----------



## sequeena

heyyady great news :hugs: Though tornados are a no lol!

Think Thomas was doing something to my bladder last night. Each time I went to wee it wasn't enough. I gave up in the end and went to bed ignoring the need to get up. My bathroom is downstairs whilst my bedroom is upstairs. Not fun :(


----------



## Emmea12uk

Hey heyady - great news! 

Sequeena - my girly keeps doing that too - it is awful!


----------



## SassyLou

Where are you all, gosh its quiet!

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm on a cloth nappy addiction journey!!!


----------



## SassyLou

I wish this thing had a like button, I LIKE you post Eve.

I've finally beaten the rabbits, daffodils and tulips, not quite the look I wanted but the rabbits aren't eating them. 

A picture from this morning (I hope no one minds?)


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh they're so pretty and spring-like!!! I use the thanks button as a like button LOL Just about to buy a little fleece nappy for Atticus :]


----------



## SassyLou

They do look spring like, I dread to think what we're gonna do when bulb flower season is over. Probably spend a fortune feeding the rabbits flowers :flow::bunny:

You'll have to post pictures of your nappies, so exciting buying things xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

You should get a little dish round the bottom and feed them  buy like Tesco value or Asda food for them, it's pretty cheap!!

I have SO many nappies already!! I'm actually already selling a couple that aren't working for us!! Saraya's favourite is an Issy bumblebee or the eggs one:

This is Saraya wearing the bumblebee one
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Fluffy%20Bums/IMG_0557.jpg

This is what the eggs one looks like, I don't know why they don't call it birds and eggs as it has both:
https://www.milliesnappies.co.uk/img/p/654-487-large.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

WN Taupe Elephants:
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Fluffy%20Bums/6265fbff.jpg

Fushia Itti [this is one of the ones I'm selling]
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Fluffy%20Bums/82345181.jpg

WNOS Zebra
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Fluffy%20Bums/fa3a7607.jpg

WNOS Ladybug
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Fluffy%20Bums/f1027652.jpg


----------



## Emmea12uk

Gorgeous flowers and gorgeous nappies!! Tom has outgrown his:( I am going to have to make some now:(


----------



## Aaisrie

How old is tom Emmea? You know HL do toddler sizes?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Who are HL? He is nearly three! He needs 15 kilos plus. I always used swaddlebees for him, a basic pocket nappy. He doesn't need much absorbency at all, but they need to be water proof. How hard can it be?


----------



## Aaisrie

HL is holdens landing, Bonnie who makes them sells on Etsy and Hyenacart. She just tested Toddler size - Saraya is in a M/L and she's 2. Here's the toddler size, but if that's not big enough contact Bonnie because she might do a custom for you :] I know some people are selling off 2nd hand on CNT as well as they were testers for the toddler size.

Size Rise Weight Waist
Toddler	20"	30 pounds and up	15.5"-27"


----------



## Pippin

Love the pictures they look very comfortable. Maybe I should give them a try too?? Sam drinks a lot so fills a normal nappy within minutes :dohh: so not sure it'll hold for him but could be worth it for her. I buy the biodegradable ones for him so I don't feel too bad but I do feel bad for not doing it. I did buy some for him but never used them :dohh:

When are you going to potty train Saraya Eve? I'm in two minds whether to try n summer when he is two. My Mum is hounding me to start now but I want to be off full time when he's ready. I have a feeling he could be a slow learner as far as that goes though.


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip he'll let you know when he wants to. Saraya already uses the toilet but she'll only tell you when SHE wants to!!

The great thing about cloth is you buy what suits your child, there are nappies more suitable for heavy wetters and light wetters! Saraya is pretty light so I can use heavier nappies for her through the night - like an Issy or a WN AI2 which aren't really meant for nighttime


----------



## Emmea12uk

He is super skinny but tall so needs high risers. I found custom ones but they are £25 each! I need ten:( I couldn't live without cloth nappies - I feel awful using normal ones but then tom has always been dry apart from a few drips. I will use cloth with my girl but I am dredding the wetting! I will have to do my homework for those.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Look at my ticker!!! One more day to go!!


----------



## sequeena

Yay Emmea :dance:


----------



## SassyLou

Eve, Sorry didn't reply earlier, sudden IBS cramps came over me, it was one of the most painful bouts I've had in a long time. A few hours laid in bed and double dosage of tablets has worked but its left my tummy sore! Think it might have been cabbage, its not something we have that often, can't eat cauliflower neither :nope:

I love the nappies Saraya looks so cute.

Emma only one more day to go to V day, wow :happydance:

Pip all of my boys were almost three when they finally potty trained, but they pretty much did it in one day, I think because I left them till they were really ready. I tried a few times before but we had quite a few wet pants so went back to nappies, its loads easier when they're ready.


----------



## heyyady

I did the cloth thing 19 years ago- just can't bring myself to do it again. It may be more economical especially with twins, but my sanity comes first!
My son took longer to toilet train- he was about 3 before it was done with- but my daughter climbed up on the potty herself when she was not quite 2 and never wore a diaper after that! 
Emma- :happydance:
Sassy-yellow Daffodils are my favorite flower <3


----------



## Pippin

Thanks for the toilet training comments girls :thumbup: I'm pretty sure he'll let me know when he is ready, he seems to with everything else.

*Happy Viability Day Emmea* :yipee: must feel nice to reach that mile stone. 2 more weeks for me but I'm right behind you :happydance:

*Sassy* sorry IBS got you bad. Must be horrible, no more cabbage for you lady!!!! :hug: meant to say as well I LOVE the flowers I think the are spring like and as it's now official spring that's lovely. :thumbup:

*Sequeena* hope all is well at your scan today :hug: fingers crossed that fluid is back to normal.


----------



## SassyLou

Happy V day Emma

Heyyady I like daffodils too, the ones in the picture have been there for ages. When we took the tulips I was amazed how good the daffodils looked. So put some back in and then put the rest in the memorial in the cemetery for all lost babies.

Sequeena good luck with the scan.


----------



## LittleGriffin

Happy V day Emma! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Happy V-Day Emma!

Hope you're feeling better this morning Sarah. I used to get agonising IBS until I got pregnant with Saraya.. which is weird because normally pregnancy makes it worse but mine cleared up! Oh buscapan days gone by lol

HAPPY 23 WEEKS TO ME ONLY 1 WEEK UNTIL V-DAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> Happy V-Day Emma!
> 
> Hope you're feeling better this morning Sarah. I used to get agonising IBS until I got pregnant with Saraya.. which is weird because normally pregnancy makes it worse but mine cleared up! Oh buscapan days gone by lol
> 
> HAPPY 23 WEEKS TO ME ONLY 1 WEEK UNTIL V-DAY!!!!!!!!

Happy 23 weeks Eve :happydance: xxx

My IBS got a little better when I was pregnant. TBH I find with mine the more rubbish my diet the less I get it. Buscopan doesn't work for me at all, I take a prescription only med called merbentyl, even then it doesn't always work. The pain this time has been terrible. I presume its stress related. Rob's just come back from school run and said he's canceling the women from womens services for tomorrow, doesn't think I'm in any fit state to dealing with going over it all, I think he's probably right. Obviously we'll rearrange because its really important that we deal with this.

On a brighter note the weather here is beautiful, washing out for first time in months :hangwashing:


----------



## Aaisrie

Sarah I swear I'm so jealous of how amazing Rob is!!!! That's so sweet and he's probably right because you want to do it to the best of your ability and I know how debilitating IBS is. I've only had about 2 bouts of it since having Saraya so I think mine is dealt with. A lot of mine was probably made worse by the anorexia too.


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> Sarah I swear I'm so jealous of how amazing Rob is!!!! That's so sweet and he's probably right because you want to do it to the best of your ability and I know how debilitating IBS is. I've only had about 2 bouts of it since having Saraya so I think mine is dealt with. A lot of mine was probably made worse by the anorexia too.

He is really good, I do know I'm lucky :friends:. 

I don't know if I ever told you all, but I met him at work, he was a staff nurse and I was a student nurse. I was doing one of my placements on his ward. We worked opposited shifts over one weekend and kept meeting briefly at handover. The Tuesday after that weekend I changed shifts to work with him and he came in early (not knowing I'd changed shifts) to see me. He asked me to go out the following night and thats been it ever since. He asked me to marry him 13 days after the shift we worked together and we got married 3 months after that :wedding:. We've both said we'd never felt the way we do about each other with anyone else (Rob's been married before and I'd had servious relationships :blush:). 

Its almost 15 years since we got together :happydance: and I love him more each day, he's amazing and is always there for me :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

That is the sweetest most loveliest story Sarah! Chris had never been in a proper serious relationship before me, whereas I've been married so I think we're kinda unbalanced in that respect. Also I think I'm more clear about what I want whereas he's afraid to commit [not to me but generally] to anything because he's never quite sure it's what he wants etc which I can find frustrating. It's like I knew he loved me before HE knew he loved me!


----------



## Emmea12uk

SassyLou said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Sarah I swear I'm so jealous of how amazing Rob is!!!! That's so sweet and he's probably right because you want to do it to the best of your ability and I know how debilitating IBS is. I've only had about 2 bouts of it since having Saraya so I think mine is dealt with. A lot of mine was probably made worse by the anorexia too.
> 
> He is really good, I do know I'm lucky :friends:.
> 
> I don't know if I ever told you all, but I met him at work, he was a staff nurse and I was a student nurse. I was doing one of my placements on his ward. We worked opposited shifts over one weekend and kept meeting briefly at handover. The Tuesday after that weekend I changed shifts to work with him and he came in early (not knowing I'd changed shifts) to see me. He asked me to go out the following night and thats been it ever since. He asked me to marry him 13 days after the shift we worked together and we got married 3 months after that :wedding:. We've both said we'd never felt the way we do about each other with anyone else (Rob's been married before and I'd had servious relationships :blush:).
> 
> Its almost 15 years since we got together :happydance: and I love him more each day, he's amazing and is always there for me :hugs:Click to expand...

Awwwwwwwwweewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that is amazing! I am IMMENSLY jealous!! 

My fairytail went wrong after 9 months and turned into three years of fighting and therapy! I want one of those like you got!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

I am grumpy today girls. I am starving to death because of this stupid gd and had to make the call to my gd midwife re not coping today:( every day it seems I cant eat as much as the day before and it is killing me! I think I am going to have to start insulin which I don't want as it complicates birth. I will be induced early and baby will need to be in nicu. I am gutted:(


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Emma, I know it's not what you wanted but the main aim is for both you and baby to be healthy <3


----------



## heyyady

Emma- Sorry to hear that- hopefully your mw has some answers for you soon- being hungry all the time is no good!

Sarah= OMG that's the sweetest story! <3


----------



## Pippin

Sassy so guys are so cute!!! :haha: Our meeting was let than romantic..... we worked together but met in the smoking room. We had both serious relationships that ended at the same time. We started hanging out as we didn't know what else to do then I distinctly remember saying don't let me ever get together with him then I found myself staying over more and more (as friends at first) then realised I was totally in love with him. Then he one night at home he said "I could be married to you" so that was his proposal! :dohh: Now I find I love him more than I ever have six years on, made strong by having children. I was the opposite to you guys and our love was a slow grower but I can honestly say it's the best thing I have ever done. He's 19 years older than me but acts 19 years younger (hence my original feelings). Weirdest thing was his Mum was evacuated to my great-grandmother in the second world war so our families had met even before we were even thought of. Small world........

Anyway Emmea sorry you are having a crappy food day, even if you have to have insulin it'll be best for you and the bubs and they won't induce you too early (my friend is type1 and has three kids) it'll just be a bit before :hugs: Least you can have some proper food then hon :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Sequeena so pleased to hear it all went well today :hug:


----------



## SassyLou

Eve, thank you, sounds frustrating but you know he loves you and you babies :friends: 

Emma your fairytale sounds like a nightmare, was it a long time ago? I had a nightmare with my eldest sons father, well and truly therapised (not a proper word I know, but I like it :winkwink:) here as well cos of him. 

Has your GD midwife given you a diet of what you can eat? Sounds a nightmare, there must be low GI foods you can enjoy and fill up on? I know my mothers doc and dietitian are crap. Rob learnt more on a basic diabetes course than they ever told her.

Heyyady thank you, he is the sweetest man, he's made tea and apple crumble for pudding and is now tidying the kitchen. I did take Harry to street dancing which means driving 20 odd miles and waiting in the car for an hour.

I have to say we've not always had it easy, so many problems with my eldest son. Issues with family members especially our parents (my mother in particular as you all know). But we've always stayed strong together and never let other people influence our relationship.

xxx


----------



## SassyLou

Pippin said:


> Sassy so guys are so cute!!! :haha: Our meeting was let than romantic..... we worked together but met in the smoking room. We had both serious relationships that ended at the same time. We started hanging out as we didn't know what else to do then I distinctly remember saying don't let me ever get together with him then I found myself staying over more and more (as friends at first) then realised I was totally in love with him. Then he one night at home he said "I could be married to you" so that was his proposal! :dohh: Now I find I love him more than I ever have six years on, made strong by having children. I was the opposite to you guys and our love was a slow grower but I can honestly say it's the best thing I have ever done. He's 19 years older than me but acts 19 years younger (hence my original feelings). *Weirdest thing was his Mum was evacuated to my great-grandmother in the second world war so our families had met even before we were even thought of.* Small world........
> 
> Anyway Emmea sorry you are having a crappy food day, even if you have to have insulin it'll be best for you and the bubs and they won't induce you too early (my friend is type1 and has three kids) it'll just be a bit before :hugs: Least you can have some proper food then hon :hugs:

Wow, thats so strange and yet incredibly romantic, you were just meant to be together :hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

Because the weather was so nice myself and George decided to visit Archie after school today. We have to hang about down in Retford (usually sat in car) for about an hour waiting for Harry's school bus to arrive. The cemetery is just behind Georges school so we had a walk. 

Thought I'd share some of the pictures I took with you.

This is how I found him when I left him for a few moments while I went to get water, bless him, he talks to him :hugs::cry:


It's Cool To Be A Big Brother


----------



## sequeena

hey girls sorry i cant update properly one of my cats cracked my laptop screen last night so am relying on my phone which is useless. Seans iphone is better though so if i can figure it out il post on that. Todays scan update is in my journal if your interested x x x uhh this phone is awful please dont buy a Nokia n8 girls x


----------



## sequeena

your pics are beautiful hun x x x


----------



## SassyLou

Sequeena I can't find an update for today. 

I've found it CONGRATULATIONS on todays scan. And GO YOU :sex: if you know what I mean :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Pippin

Pictures are lovely Sassy bless him :hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

Thanks Pip and Sequeena x

I hope nobody feels uncomfortable when I put pictures of Archie's grave etc on. I'd hate to upset you all.


----------



## sequeena

lmao thanks sassy ;) and you dont make us uncomfortable were privileged that you share them with us x x x


----------



## Aaisrie

Not at all Sarah!! He's our first born!! I mean it's like... he's not YOURS he's OURS!!!! And yea, Chris can be horrendously frustrating.. he's a naturally selfish person so I can get miffed with him so fast if he doesn't think about Saraya or I when doing something... But he's learning and getting better.

Sequeena gonna go check about your scan now!


----------



## SassyLou

Thanks, I know not everybody likes to see pictures of graves etc. a neighbour/friend was not impressed when I posted some pics on facebook!

And Eve I'm quite happy to share him with all of you xxx

Eve how old is Chris? Rob's 47, it takes men a long time to mature iykwim :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

He'll be 29 in April - I'm 4mo older than him!! He DEF needs to mature!! I mean I'll say something to him and he'll say no no I don't like that/disagree/think differently and then months later he'll turn round and say it like it was his idea and you hadn't even said anything months ago!!!


----------



## heyyady

*sigh- my hubby just turned 29... and is showing it this week. I'm trying really hard to have patience and I know he'll straighten up, but it's not been an easy week with him! :lol:

Pip- your story could be a novel! Really!


----------



## Aaisrie

I feel ya heyyady.... I hate horror, I like zombie films... ya know stuff that is funny or basically is impossible to happen in real life but horror stuff or things where people jump out with creepy music gives me panic attacks. Chris knows this. Yet he's got some universal soldier thing on and it's got creepy music and some guy just got his arm cut off and I'm trying not to look at th screen but the music and creepiness... I've already made 4 comments about how creepy it is and how it's freaking me out.. and yet he KEEPS WATCHING IT... he ignores the fact it's creeping me out because HE wants to watch it. He's not even watching it 100% he's on the computer too FFS


----------



## heyyady

Oooh- I HATE that! I put a stop to the tv and computer thing when he first moved in- No way. The noise generally bugs me- I usually It's abckground noise, Babe"- Ummm, sorry, but no. How bout conversation???


----------



## Pippin

sequeena said:


> lmao thanks sassy ;) and you dont make us uncomfortable were privileged that you share them with us x x x

Ditto!!!! Can't believe your neighbour said that about fb. She must have some weird hangup or something :hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

Pippin said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> lmao thanks sassy ;) and you dont make us uncomfortable were privileged that you share them with us x x x
> 
> Ditto!!!! Can't believe your neighbour said that about fb. She must have some weird hangup or something :hugs:Click to expand...

She's really lovely to be fair, her and her husband looked after the boys when I went in to have Archie (you know when my mother couldn't be bothered). I showed her a picture on my phone of how the rabbits ate the flowers and she looked distressed looking at that!

Lovely morning here ladies. Washing out again!

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

heyyady I don't mind the TV/computer thing it was the fact he had something that was distressing to me on and wasn't even properly watching it!!

Sarah is she older? I know my nana won't go to my granda's grave because she finds it distressing whereas I would find that peaceful and connecting to the person


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> heyyady I don't mind the TV/computer thing it was the fact he had something that was distressing to me on and wasn't even properly watching it!!
> 
> Sarah is she older? I know my nana won't go to my granda's grave because she finds it distressing whereas I would find that peaceful and connecting to the person

She's early 50s but generally quite youthful in her outlook.

Just waiting for Rob to come back from school run, going to get my friends 5 year old twin girls birthday presents x


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm going to visit a friend and take her some cloth nappies, my mum's gonna drive me after I leave Saraya to nursery :]


----------



## Pippin

I want to moan......... I'm spotty, tired, run down and feel like the 'pregnancy glow' took one look at me and ran in the other direction :cry:.........moan over!


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww Pip I'm sure you look gorgeous honey, I'm sorry you're having a bad day.

Not to be totally horrid but I'm having a fantastic day!! I went out and I still feel mostly human!! I even tidied Saraya's room a little and a little in the living room and kitchen, did a load of washing and got it dried too!!!!! Plus I had a MEAL! A proper meal for lunch!! I feel great!!! I'm not going to be stupid this time and think that 1 good day = cured but it made me happy to have a break from the HG!


----------



## sequeena

I feel so awful tonight, I'm really down and I've not felt this way since last year :'(


----------



## SassyLou

Pip sorry you're feeling so fed up, I'm sure you're glowing really.

Eve glad you've had a good day, here's hoping for many more of them.

Sequeena, its not good feeling so down is it. Keep in mind that you've had a roller coaster few weeks, its bound to play havoc with your mood. Hopefully its just a bad day xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

SassyLou said:


> Eve, thank you, sounds frustrating but you know he loves you and you babies :friends:
> 
> Emma your fairytale sounds like a nightmare, was it a long time ago? I had a nightmare with my eldest sons father, well and truly therapised (not a proper word I know, but I like it :winkwink:) here as well cos of him.
> 
> Has your GD midwife given you a diet of what you can eat? Sounds a nightmare, there must be low GI foods you can enjoy and fill up on? I know my mothers doc and dietitian are crap. Rob learnt more on a basic diabetes course than they ever told her.
> 
> Heyyady thank you, he is the sweetest man, he's made tea and apple crumble for pudding and is now tidying the kitchen. I did take Harry to street dancing which means driving 20 odd miles and waiting in the car for an hour.
> 
> I have to say we've not always had it easy, so many problems with my eldest son. Issues with family members especially our parents (my mother in particular as you all know). But we've always stayed strong together and never let other people influence our relationship.
> 
> xxx

My relationship is good now. It isn't romantic, it isn't surprising but it is comfortable and I can rely on him. It is not a fairytale. But we get on well, we care for each other a lot and we can depend on each other. He is an amazing dad.


I am very well educated on nutrition apart the gi stuff which I am just picking up on. Trying to find low gi snacks to see me through the day. I love nuts and seeds and things so they will do. I still dont think it will work though as a virtually sugar and carb free meal still sends me over. I hope the midwife gives me a few more weeks. Low gi snacks may be the answer.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Awww sassy! Lovely pictures

I am so far behind!


----------



## sequeena

No Sassy it's not fun :( I'll be fine I know but with my historyI get scared when I feel like this. Just to relax and remember that it will pass.


----------



## sequeena

And this is what I'm dealing with right now :growlmad:

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/190728_1957605144982_1388356992_2266870_7202612_n.jpg


----------



## Emmea12uk

Awww I am sorry sequeena and pip are down:( I hope you guys start to feel better soon.

Eve - I am glad you had a good day! I hope you have many more all in a row! My hubby is four years younger than me. I was thinking by the time he hit 29 he'd be a bit more mature lol - thanks for dashing my hopes! He is 24! He is like an old man in a young body but he can be so naively immature sometimes!


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> And this is what I'm dealing with right now :growlmad:
> 
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/190728_1957605144982_1388356992_2266870_7202612_n.jpg

What on earths going on there!

As for your mood just keep in mind the last few weeks, being up then down plus all the stress will have played havoc with your serotonin levels. Try not to panic too much (easier said than done I know) :hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

Emmea12uk said:


> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> Eve, thank you, sounds frustrating but you know he loves you and you babies :friends:
> 
> Emma your fairytale sounds like a nightmare, was it a long time ago? I had a nightmare with my eldest sons father, well and truly therapised (not a proper word I know, but I like it :winkwink:) here as well cos of him.
> 
> Has your GD midwife given you a diet of what you can eat? Sounds a nightmare, there must be low GI foods you can enjoy and fill up on? I know my mothers doc and dietitian are crap. Rob learnt more on a basic diabetes course than they ever told her.
> 
> Heyyady thank you, he is the sweetest man, he's made tea and apple crumble for pudding and is now tidying the kitchen. I did take Harry to street dancing which means driving 20 odd miles and waiting in the car for an hour.
> 
> I have to say we've not always had it easy, so many problems with my eldest son. Issues with family members especially our parents (my mother in particular as you all know). But we've always stayed strong together and never let other people influence our relationship.
> 
> xxx
> 
> My relationship is good now. It isn't romantic, it isn't surprising but it is comfortable and I can rely on him. It is not a fairytale. But we get on well, we care for each other a lot and we can depend on each other. He is an amazing dad.
> 
> 
> I am very well educated on nutrition apart the gi stuff which I am just picking up on. Trying to find low gi snacks to see me through the day. I love nuts and seeds and things so they will do. I still dont think it will work though as a virtually sugar and carb free meal still sends me over. I hope the midwife gives me a few more weeks. Low gi snacks may be the answer.Click to expand...

I didn't realise it was the relationship you're in now that you meant. I think if you've found that inner peace and you're happy then thats great. I am aware that what we have is very special. As I said before its not always been easy, we've had some terrible times, but really have tried to stay strong together.

We once bought a book that listed the GI index for all foods. It might have been called the GI diet!


----------



## SassyLou

PS, glad you liked the photos xxx


----------



## sequeena

Aw one of my cats ran over it in one of their hyper moods and his claw caught it and cracked it.


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> Aw one of my cats ran over it in one of their hyper moods and his claw caught it and cracked it.

Aww bless him, not good to have a cracked screen though.


----------



## heyyady

He cracked your computer screen???

I'm so beyond tired today- yesterday, too- I've actually been sleeping at night and then doing the bare minimum of what I have to so I can just go back to sleep- even if only 1/2 hour! My BP was a little low today (121/55) but not really enough to justify how sleepy I am... Tried sugary foods, nope. I just feel like something is off and can't figure it out. If it doesn't clear up by tomorrow afternoon, I'm calling in cause something's up. For now, I'm going to have another nap :lol:


----------



## sequeena

its a laptop with an lcd screen apparently x


----------



## Aaisrie

Sorry you girls aren't feeling great, obviously I managed to jinx myself as after that Saraya had a total freak out and was crying so hard she couldn't even tell me what was wrong... I think it might have been trapped wind, she kept spasming and didn't know what to do, lie down... sit up etc.. She couldn't eat dinner and even trying to get calpol into her she screamed [I've never heard her scream before so it freaked me out] when the spoon came near her, eventually I just shoved the spoon in while she screamed and she seemed to settle but that was after 2 hrs of crying/freaking out... I'm exhausted, only got toast for dinner because she only went to bed after 11pm... my poor little girl... my poor body!! Her two stone weight is wrecking my upper back!!


----------



## Pippin

Thanks girls, seriously the pregnancy glow has by passed me. Maybe the old wives tale is true. With Sam everyone commented how healthy and lovely I looked now they say ohhh what's wrong with our skin :cry:

Sorry about your screen *Sequeena*, what a bummer! Try to keep positive I know it's hard, we're here for you.

*Emmea* :hugs: slow steady love hon, good for lasting :hug:

*Heyyady* get checked out hon if you are thinking tings aren't right, please don't take any chances.

*Aaisrie* hope Saraya is better today. I hate it when they are poorly :(

I have my second hydrotherapy session tomorrow, late start today. Monsoon is having a sale so I'll see if I can pick up something cute for A to cheer me up. xxx


----------



## heyyady

I had a NST this am and know my girls are fine- I'm thinking my anemia has kicked back up- that andwhen I talk to other moms of multiples I get lots of head nodding and sympathy but basically told this is normal from here on in. :wacko:


----------



## Emmea12uk

heyyady said:


> He cracked your computer screen???
> 
> I'm so beyond tired today- yesterday, too- I've actually been sleeping at night and then doing the bare minimum of what I have to so I can just go back to sleep- even if only 1/2 hour! My BP was a little low today (121/55) but not really enough to justify how sleepy I am... Tried sugary foods, nope. I just feel like something is off and can't figure it out. If it doesn't clear up by tomorrow afternoon, I'm calling in cause something's up. For now, I'm going to have another nap :lol:

Are you getting enough Iron?? I hope you pick up soon!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> Sorry you girls aren't feeling great, obviously I managed to jinx myself as after that Saraya had a total freak out and was crying so hard she couldn't even tell me what was wrong... I think it might have been trapped wind, she kept spasming and didn't know what to do, lie down... sit up etc.. She couldn't eat dinner and even trying to get calpol into her she screamed [I've never heard her scream before so it freaked me out] when the spoon came near her, eventually I just shoved the spoon in while she screamed and she seemed to settle but that was after 2 hrs of crying/freaking out... I'm exhausted, only got toast for dinner because she only went to bed after 11pm... my poor little girl... my poor body!! Her two stone weight is wrecking my upper back!!

I really hope she is better today!


----------



## Emmea12uk

awww pip - i am sure you are the only one who cant see the glow!

I had a consultant's appointment today whcih I booked as an emergency becuase of my diabetes. They weighed me for the first time since I was 8 weeks pregnant and I have lost weight:( My bump is massive so i really must have been working too hard at this GD diet after all the sickness I had. I am gutted because that is the signal to give up and even the doc said i couldnt do this for another 16 weeks. He gave me a prescription for insulin which I was dreading:(

Now I am being induced at 39 weeks, as far as I am concerned that is one of the worse things that could have happened. I wanted a home birth, then a birth centre birth, then i compromised with a birth centre above the labour ward and now I am going to go through the same hell I went through with Tom, whilst reliving the trauma i suffered in the same rooms. It was hell, pain aside I have never been more terrified in my life, I thought he was dead and I didnt want to live any more:( I am PETRIFIED of doing that again and now I have no choice...

anyway, rant over...


----------



## Pippin

Can I post a pump picture please, last one was ignored a bit :blush: This time in my new Monsoon top that I picked up in the sale today (50% off woohoo). Walked passed it as I was late for my hydrotherapy didn't even try it on but I LOVE IT!!! So comfy. Think it makes me look nice and round in the bump hehehehe.
 



Attached Files:







22+5 bump.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Emmea12uk

Lovely top!!! Do your monsoon do maternity??? So jealous!! I cant wear anything which isnt maternity any more:(


----------



## Pippin

Awww *Emmea* we posted the same time practically :hugs: 

So sorry that's not the way you wanted it :hug: wish it could be another way but if it means she's born safely then that's what matters. You'll probably find it's a lot quicker this time becuase you have done it all before and your body knows what to do. Remember it's a new baby and hopefully you won't have the same experience at all :hugs: Wish I could say more to make you feel better. xxxx


----------



## Pippin

Emmea12uk said:


> Lovely top!!! Do your monsoon do maternity??? So jealous!! I cant wear anything which isnt maternity any more:(

No not maternity but it's cut in a way which will fit throughout (well almost to the end anyway). I actually bought it for after the birth but it's a plus that I can wear it now :thumbup:. I found lots of my Monsoon tops fitted me through all my pregnancy with Sam because of the cut and they are proving the same this time. Now trousers, there is a whole different story :dohh:.........


----------



## sequeena

Pip your bump is looking lovely but we need a side view too!


----------



## Pippin

sequeena said:


> Pip your bump is looking lovely but we need a side view too!

Lol, I'll take one tomorrow for you hon!! :haha: We need one from you too. In fact I want to see all your bumps!!!!


----------



## sequeena

lol!! Well I'm taking a new one tomorrow but this is my 20 week bump. Lumpy and bumpy :lol:

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/197279_1945871091638_1388356992_2247965_3514455_n.jpg

and my dog is away with the fairies this evening. She's already wandered off with an empty bottle of strongbow (oh's) and shared an empty ice lolly packet with the cat

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/199666_1959510392612_1388356992_2268818_7818218_n.jpg


----------



## Pippin

Gorgeous bump sequeena!!! :yipee:


----------



## sequeena

Thank you :lol:


----------



## heyyady

Gorgeous bumps- not sure I can get one by myself- but I'll try in a bit

Sequeena- LOVE your dog! :lol:

Emmea- Pip's right, it's a whole new baby and experience- Every birth is different and it's a lot about the attitude you go in there with- try to relax and maybe do some meditation type exercises and really connect with your baby- everything will be okay- and don't give up! Make sure you are eating plenty of good foods and that SHE'S gaining- that's what matters! :hug:


----------



## Pippin

Hayyady am I right thinking it's only 6 weeks left today????? :happydance: Happy 6 weeks left if it is :yipee:


----------



## sequeena

Wow 6 weeks heyyady!! :dance:

Thomas is being really active right now but he's kicking really low. Silly boy he has lots of room to swim about it in LOL

I said I'd share my 21 week bump xx

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/189492_1961087512039_1388356992_2270114_5970893_n.jpg


----------



## heyyady

It is six weeks, at the LATEST! Eeep! :shock:

Had a growth scan today they are perfect- big for twins (3lbs 5oz & 3lbs 8oz!) and my cervix is still over +2, so yea! :happy dance: Looking more and more like we'll at the very least make my personal goal of 34 weeks and most likely go til 36!


----------



## sequeena

That's awesome news!! X


----------



## Emmea12uk

Gorgeous bump sequeena and cute doggy! He looks a character!


----------



## Emmea12uk

heyyady said:


> It is six weeks, at the LATEST! Eeep! :shock:
> 
> Had a growth scan today they are perfect- big for twins (3lbs 5oz & 3lbs 8oz!) and my cervix is still over +2, so yea! :happy dance: Looking more and more like we'll at the very least make my personal goal of 34 weeks and most likely go til 36!

How cool is that!! Great news! I weighed less than that with my twin! Exciting!!!


----------



## sequeena

Thanks Emmea :D


----------



## Emmea12uk

I stayed off the insulin today!! But I had a naughty dinner and am yet to see how that affected my sugar levels. But yay!!

Glad everyone is ok today!


----------



## Pippin

:hi: so pleased my skin is much better after using E45 recommended by the chemist :happydance: don't feel quite so unattractive tonight. Hoping in a week I might be back to normal fingers crossed.

Busy work today but actually feeling ok tonight, although I have popped even more. Kids are looking but not saying anything to me :dohh: they can be slow sometimes!!!!

Happy 23 weeks to me today, one week till V day :yipee:


----------



## SassyLou

Emma really sorry to hear about your GD, at least you'll be able to take more control and eat what you fancy sometimes now you've got the insulin (cold comfort I'm sure).

I really think you need to talk to someone about your delivery with Tom, I can sort of understand where you're coming from but for different reasons not as traumatic as yours. With Harry they thought I might be getting pre-eclampsia again and tried to keep me in for monitoring, they put me in the same room I'd been in before and after my c-section with Daniel (c-section at 34 weeks due to pre-eclampsia, in hospital from 30 weeks). When I had Daniel as well as only being 17 and really frightened (you all know how unsupportive my mother is) I was dealing with all the emotions surrounding my relationship with his father. Anyway when they tried to put me in that room I completely went to pieces, Rob ended up agreeing to monitor me so I could go home!!! Anyway I really think you should go and talk it over, remember nobody can make you do anything you don't want to. But, if you talk it over and come to an agreement that you're comfortable with whilst ensuring yours and your babies safety. xxx

Pip lovely bump picture and beautiful top. Happy 23 weeks, pleased your skin is better. xxx

Sequeena lovely bump picture, and gorgeous dog xxx

Heyyady fantastic news that the girls are doing well xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> :hi: so pleased my skin is much better after using E45 recommended by the chemist :happydance: don't feel quite so unattractive tonight. Hoping in a week I might be back to normal fingers crossed.
> 
> Busy work today but actually feeling ok tonight, although I have popped even more. Kids are looking but not saying anything to me :dohh: they can be slow sometimes!!!!
> 
> Happy 23 weeks to me today, one week till V day :yipee:

yay! yay! and yay!!

I popped yesturday! I swear I was this big when I was 35 weeks last time! I am MAHOOOOOOOOOOSIVE! Bump pic tofollow one day soon lol!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Thanks Sassy. I spoke to the birth afterthoughts midwife about it all and went through all my notes from my previous labour and did work out exactly what went wrong. It is just trauma.

First of all I was induced because I was hypertensive due to stress. I knew my son would be born any day and that he may be paralysed, brain damaged or even 'not viable'. I found this hard to deal with. So when I went into labour all i thought about was him. I could see his heart rate was dipping like crazy and this went on for 48 hours whilst they faffed around as theatre was too busy. The was meconium in the waters and he had an open cyst on his spine leading into his spinal colum - i knew this meant he could die of menningitus.

Then when they faffed and paniced further I thought about how the ventricals in his head were swollen and how the trauma of an emergency delivery could cause him brain damage. I gave upa long time before he was wrenched out with foreceps. I didnt think he stood a chance and I wanted to die. No one considered him. I was treated like any other mother on a busy day. He was very lucky.

All that trauma I went through wont leave me. I know it wont happen again, but I guess it is like stepping onto a battle field where I one got shot. I know there are no guns, but I cant help but feel the fear as If it were happening for the first time.

Anyway, I have agreed to go and visit the labour ward as there are two new 'home from home' rooms I might be able to emerce myself in. The counsellor is going with me.

On the plus side, I have not started my insulin yet as my blood sugar levels have been amazing these last two days and I have been eating well!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi everyone,

I have not been on in a while!

Happy 22 weeks to me, god the week has gone so fast!
Baby Girl Griff is kicking hard now, so Jimmy can feel her from the outside, it's a lovely feeling.
We have ordered our cot's and a newborn highchair from the same place as our pram and have been stocking up on nappies and wipes when ever we go shopping so our spare room is filled with the things!

Emmea - I'm really sorry about the hospital, i hope the councillor can help.

Pip - Loving the bump, i am getting massive!!!!

Heyyady - I can't believe your girls will be here soon, i am so excited for you!

Sorry to anyone i have missed, i cant go all the way back to read but i hope you are all doing ok.

Caroline. Xx

P.s- Next has a sale starting again today!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pippin

*Emmea* so glad you are getting help love it sounds like a really good idea to go and have a good look around. It really helped me seeing where I'd be and how things worked :hugs:

*LittleGriffin* happy 22 weeks, we need that bump picture please!!! You are much more organised than me I've only bought a few clothes for her leaving everything else just in case. I'll be sending dh out for nappies I reckon :dohh:

*How is everyone else?* Happy Saturday to you all. x


----------



## Aaisrie

Hello everyone. Well my amazing days slowly deteriorated into my feeling sick again. So yesterday I was feeling really rough, went round to Patricia's she made me breakfast and I lay in her bed and died while on FB on my phone then my alarm on my phone started going off at 1:50... huh??? SHIT... My consultant appt. at 2pm!!!!!!!!! Major panic [it's about 25min drive to the hospital from Patricia's house!!] jump in the car feeling like shit, drive like a super maniac while phoning them telling them I'm stuck in traffic. There's roadworks on the way which held me up too, then the carpark queue was another 10mins... so I arrive 15mins late [told you I drove like a maniac!!] and go to the waiting room... 1.5hrs later... After nearly killing some insensitive bitch in the waiting room. The waiting room is REALLY full and this whore sits opposite me [I'm already trying not to puke on the floor and am sure my skin is probably green I'm so sick] and opens a HUGE bag of totally smelly crisps. Then as if that wasn't enough she sends her OH to the cafe at the end of the corridor who brings her a jacket potato with loads of smelly sauce on it - I'm sitting holding my nose and giving her evil glares... She just continued gobbing her face... 
So I eventually go in for my appt and was only in there for about 10mins! Fortunately because I'm under consultant care I get a scan to check babies size rather than have my bump measured. So I got to see Atticus again, I said something about "he blah blah" and she asked oh you know it's a boy and I explained that I'd seen it on other scans so then she puts the scanner between his legs and points at his willy LOL So he is STILL a he. And to think Dr's say you can't tell at 14w, that's when I first saw he was a HE!


----------



## Pippin

Glad the appointment went well Aaisrie but I think they should ban food in hospital waiting rooms unless it's medically needed!!! I think that even when I am not pregnant! It's just so unfriendly like eating fried food on a train :sick: Even when I'm really hungry I feel embarrassed eating a sandwich in case it smells. last time I went to the hospital I also sat next to a woman listening to her ipod at full blast everyone was giving her evils but she didn't care, I was about to move when she was called in. She must be deaf!!!! That annoys me too. x


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh yea that's annoying! The thing is the cafe is literally at the end of the corridor so why didn't she just wait until after her appt and then go down and get food then!!!


----------



## heyyady

Luckily my Dr's office has a strict no food or drink clause- there's a coffee cart in the lobby if you need a snack- but you can't bring it it!

Glad to hear Atticus still has his boy parts :) I hope you're feeling better! 

Pip- What's up with your skin???

Has anyone heard from Heava?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Gah... I am not going to say much today as I have another infection and it has wiped me out:( 

Glad your scan went well eve - I had an appt like that last week. SO frustrating in every way! Glad you got to see Atticus at the end.

Glad to see everyone else is ok - I am going to crawl back to bed! Night night


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Emma, the funny thing was as well - he's gone back to measuring big again!! The ONLY scan he's measured small was my 20w so they put my dates back a day, yesterday by the 20w scan date I was 23 +3 but he measured 24 +1!! FFS! LOL


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and rest up!!


----------



## sequeena

Emmea so sorry you have an infection get well soon hun oh and yay for bump explosion!!

Speaking of which I never heard back about the viral infection thing so must assume I do not have one. Whee!!

Eve yuck so sorry you had to deal with that food whore's ignorance. I was in ante natal at Cardiff UHW waiting for fetal medicine to call me through and can you believe they have a café IN the ante natal waiting room. WTF!! Imagine all those poor women who still have MS or hyperemesis like you, why can't people have food before or just bloody wait!!

Caroline congrats on 22 weeks hun xxxx

AFM I'm good, bought a lovely top today. Will model it off soon :lol:


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> Thanks Emma, the funny thing was as well - he's gone back to measuring big again!! The ONLY scan he's measured small was my 20w so they put my dates back a day, yesterday by the 20w scan date I was 23 +3 but he measured 24 +1!! FFS! LOL

Jealous!! Thomas is bang on for my dates, at 20+4 he was measuring exactly that. Wish he was bigger so they could have put me forward lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Sequeena my dates won't be changed though!! Even though EVERY scan [except my 20w] Atticus has measured big... I wanted to be put forward!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

I spent the day in hospital today as I woke up so ill and had max ketones in urine for the 7 day running. The first few days I wasn't eating enough so tried to eat more but three ago I was eating lots and they weren't going away. I called the hospital and they asked me to go in. After five hours the doctor said - you have a uti, I think, but your urine isn't showing one. I told him I knew that and was on antibios, but came in for my keytones. He said he wasn't concerned about those and went. I told the mw I was asked to come in because of ketones and she called the duty reg who said I need to see the diabetic team on Wednesday. Why the heck did I need to go in then?! Grrrrrr


----------



## Pippin

Ohhh Emmea what a waste of time so sorry :hug: Hope you feel better soon. Are you drinking plenty of water?

Sam was ill yesterday, throwing up all the time think he's better now but I've seen enough vomit now for a while. I started to understand what you are going through Aaisrie :hugs:

Completely for to do the census so need to do that tonight now :dohh:


----------



## heyyady

Sorry Emmea :hugs2: isn't the keytone thing more about how much you drink than eat? they've never explained that to me...

Pip- sorry Sam has been Ill- seems like a stomach bug has been going around over there- I've heard of quite a few little ones coming down with it.

It's 1:30 AM and I can't sleep- of course- I have a horrible pinced nerve in my neck that no matter how I lie in my chair it is killing me- and I'm starting to get really nervous about the girls coming and all- it's so soon!


----------



## Aaisrie

Ketones are affected by food and drink. Drink dilutes them whereas food [carbs particularly] get rid of them. Ketones are caused when the body breaks down it's own fat because there isn't enough food [carbs, long lasting energy] in the body. E.G. the atkins diet causes ketones in the body to make you lose weight. 

Hope you're feeling better today Emma

Pip I hope Sam is better!! I feel for you!!

AFM just put Saraya down for her nap before she goes to nursery, she gave me a lie-in this morning - 9am!! w00t! Especially as Chris kept me up late last night DtD LOL My nipples have that major hypersensitive pain/pleasure thing right now - is that TMI?? LOL
I wish my tablet would kick in...


----------



## Pippin

Well were a bit quiet aren't we but I guess that is a good thing as it means everyone is ok to a degree.

Had a very busy day, hydrotherapy followed but one lesson at school then back for midwife, where all was good and then back home to wait until Sam could be picked up. I'm shattered tonight.

How are you all? Emmea how is your UTI hon did you get to see the GD specialist?


----------



## sequeena

I'm doing ok. Next scan scheduled for April 18th. Life has got in the way a bit, got my cat spayed blah blah. Got a massive craving for mayonnaise yum yum.

Belly feels a bit deflated though :dohh:


----------



## SassyLou

Hi everyone, it is very quiet isn't it, not much happening with us.

CD27 and still no sign of ovulation :dohh: I'm getting very impatient and really worried that I'm going back to having long cycles again.

Rob's back at work on Thursday for the first time. He had a few weeks off sick and then his manager arranged for him to have the rest of his holidays rather than carry them over into next year. It'll be nice to have the bed to myself for a couple of nights :happydance:

xxx


----------



## quirk

Hi! Could I join you ladies please? After 5 losses, due to having a balanced translocation (although they thought there might be another problem due to not having any successful pregnancies inbetween) I am 24 weeks pregnant tomorrow! I'm feeling pretty nervous that he might be carrying an inbalance, as the geneticists have said that my baby has a 5% chance of being disabled because of it, but I'm feeling positive. x My due date is 21 July 2011.

I'm sorry to the ladies that didn't make it this far though. xx


----------



## sequeena

Oh sassy that sucks about not ovulating, grr!! :(

Hiya quirk welcome xxx So sorry for the things you've had to deal with, I hope your baby is ok!! All us women here seem to have our own problems during pregnancy, what a right bunch we are!


----------



## heyyady

Quirk- 5% is very low, think positive, and early congrats on your VDay!

Sequeena- I saw the pictures of your poor kitty! So hard to see them like that- and yet you want to laugh so bad! :lol:

Pip- I was just wondering why all of a sudden this thread died down.. guess we're all just caught up in life things right now- 

I have a HUGE weekend ahead- the boarding school I went to for high school is having their reunion weekend, and so my sister is coming through (But will be staying with my mom, not there) , one of my closest friends is coming and staying here (Actually, its my friend Charlotte that we're naming one of the girls after!) On Saturday another close friend is moving back from Colorado and I'm dying to see him! And Sunday ANOTHER school friend is coming by for a visit while she's here from Colorado of all places! :lol: On top of all this I have 2 appointments on Friday, am desperately trying to orchestrate getting the rest of the house organized and cleaned, etc and the girls' stuff together- All this (Except for the Drs of course) without leaving my recliner! :rofl: Wish me luck!


----------



## sequeena

Good luck heyyady looks like you need it :wacko: I don't know HOW you do it. I was out all day yesterday and was absolutely buggered. I could not do what you're doing!!

Oh I had a good laugh trust me, she looks so pathetic with her cone lmao!! but I feel bad for her now, she's more clingy than usual and when we go to bed she sleeps on my pillow with me :cloud9: I have to keep wiping her eyes for her when they run because she can't do it herself, poor beggar :(


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey ladies, just thought i'd check in with all of you since its been awhile. We are now working with a fertility specialist... hubby has his semenalysis on the 23rd... need to call for results and i'm getting surgery on may 10th to make sure i'm in full working order :) 
We are also pursuing adoption and have a few been approached a few times asking for permission to share us with a couple of birth moms. 

Hope all you ladies are doing wonderful! This summer is creeping up fast and so are all your due dates!!


----------



## Pippin

quirk said:


> Hi! Could I join you ladies please? After 5 losses, due to having a balanced translocation (although they thought there might be another problem due to not having any successful pregnancies inbetween) I am 24 weeks pregnant tomorrow! I'm feeling pretty nervous that he might be carrying an inbalance, as the geneticists have said that my baby has a 5% chance of being disabled because of it, but I'm feeling positive. x My due date is 21 July 2011.
> 
> I'm sorry to the ladies that didn't make it this far though. xx

:hi: ya and welcome would be lovely to have a new member and we almost due the same day. Happy Viability day and I hope everything is ok with little one. xxx



LuvMySoldier said:


> Hey ladies, just thought i'd check in with all of you since its been awhile. We are now working with a fertility specialist... hubby has his semenalysis on the 23rd... need to call for results and i'm getting surgery on may 10th to make sure i'm in full working order :)
> We are also pursuing adoption and have a few been approached a few times asking for permission to share us with a couple of birth moms.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing wonderful! This summer is creeping up fast and so are all your due dates!!

It's good you are getting some tests underway hun I hope it all gets some answers for you :hugs: keep us posted on the results it's nice to know how you are doing.

*Heyyady* wow hun you are going to be busy, don't over do it :hugs:

*Sassy* boo for not ovulating yet but it might take a few cycles to get it back in rthymn. 

*Sequeena* I know what you mean by busy sooooo looking forward to Easter when I get some time off. i've even booked Sam into the childminder to have a days rest completely and my Mum is coming to stay.

V day tomorrow so excited. She got mega wriggly last night I love it.


----------



## heva510

Hi all sorry not been around for a long time have been struggling with depression back under councillor which seems to b helping a lot the midwives are now giving me the support I need before x me and lo dad sortedthings out he has been a tower of strength we getting married 5 wks on Sunday x hope everyone is ok x


----------



## sequeena

Oh heva :hugs: feel better soon hun. I hated when people said that to me but I really hope you get through this dark time :hugs:

luvmysoldier so good to hear from you!! :hugs:

Pip 24 weeks tomorrow? Gosh that's gone fast!!

I'm 22 weeks today and Thomas is going mental, I love it!! Here's this weeks bump pic x

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/199122_1979456091242_1388356992_2295124_1924320_n.jpg


----------



## heyyady

Heava- glad to see you, love :hugs: and WOW- a wedding in 5 weeks! Are you going short and sweet or full mass craziness?!? :lol:


----------



## heva510

Thanks guys well it was supposed to short and sweet and now it's full blown madness but it's keepin me busy which is good can't believe I will walk down ailse with 33 wk bump lol x


----------



## sequeena

heva510 said:


> Thanks guys well it was supposed to short and sweet and now it's full blown madness but it's keepin me busy which is good can't believe I will walk down ailse with 33 wk bump lol x

You're going to look great!! X


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi everyone, i hope you are all doing well.

Happy V Day Pip!!!!!!!
Heva - Congrats on the wedding, can't wait to see the pics!!
Luvmysoilder - Great to hear from you, i hope everything goes well.

As for me ....

I'm 23 weeks today, looking forward to the 4D Scan on April 16th when i will be 25 weeks + 1. I'm liking this warmer weather too, i usually have a nice brown colour and now i'm so white i'm almost transparent! 
Baby Girl Griff is getting into kicking patterns now which is lovely. I love to just sit and feel her moving, i fall more in love every day!
I'm finding it hard to get comfy in bed and keep waking up with leg cramps or backache etc and i'm knackered by about 1PM but i just can't sleep :-(

Ta-ta for now and Happy Mothers Day for Sunday to those who are already Mummy's. I can't wait until it's me next year!

Xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Caroline you should have prompted Big Griff to get you a card from little Griff - who says you can't start early ;]


----------



## LittleGriffin

Aaisrie said:


> Caroline you should have prompted Big Griff to get you a card from little Griff - who says you can't start early ;]

Hi Eve!!!!!!!

I think he may get me one from Baby Griff :baby: anyway, he is lovely like that but i don't want to get my hopes up in case he doesn't!

How you doing?

Xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm OKAY... I've been really low all week, felt really rubbish because I feel sick again. After having those good days last week it totally hit me emotionally when I went back to "normal" again. I tried to tell myself that having those couple of days break when I didn't want to die would make it easier to deal with the nausea if it returned - being hopeful that it wouldn't. It hasn't, if anything it's made it worse. I had a taste of what it was like to enjoy this pregnancy and then been slapped back down again.
I phoned the Dr yesterday to find out if I can get Saraya's nursery care extended [her last week is 11-13th April] and the Dr doesn't think so but she's going to check for me. 
The past few days particularly I've had serious issues with ptyalism which is just making me feel more sick... I've gone back to walking round the house with my sick bowl. I have to go to Belfast today to meet a friend - I've been friends with Ruth since I was 13 and wasn't able to see her at Christmas when she was home because I was in hospital so I really want to see her as we only get the chance about every 6 months. 

All in all I'm just sick of being sick! I would love a good dose of IV fluids because I know it would make me feel a bit perkier but the zofran are still controlling the vomiting to the extent that I don't need them.

The only thing I WANT to eat are rainbow drops. Chris makes me dinner at night so I have been forcing it down me for the sake of Atticus even though it makes me feel sick... but at the end of the day I feel sick even if I DON'T eat!!!!!

Sorry for the rant....


----------



## LittleGriffin

Aaisrie said:


> I'm OKAY... I've been really low all week, felt really rubbish because I feel sick again. After having those good days last week it totally hit me emotionally when I went back to "normal" again. I tried to tell myself that having those couple of days break when I didn't want to die would make it easier to deal with the nausea if it returned - being hopeful that it wouldn't. It hasn't, if anything it's made it worse. I had a taste of what it was like to enjoy this pregnancy and then been slapped back down again.
> I phoned the Dr yesterday to find out if I can get Saraya's nursery care extended [her last week is 11-13th April] and the Dr doesn't think so but she's going to check for me.
> The past few days particularly I've had serious issues with ptyalism which is just making me feel more sick... I've gone back to walking round the house with my sick bowl. I have to go to Belfast today to meet a friend - I've been friends with Ruth since I was 13 and wasn't able to see her at Christmas when she was home because I was in hospital so I really want to see her as we only get the chance about every 6 months.
> 
> All in all I'm just sick of being sick! I would love a good dose of IV fluids because I know it would make me feel a bit perkier but the zofran are still controlling the vomiting to the extent that I don't need them.
> 
> The only thing I WANT to eat are rainbow drops. Chris makes me dinner at night so I have been forcing it down me for the sake of Atticus even though it makes me feel sick... but at the end of the day I feel sick even if I DON'T eat!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the rant....



Ahhhhh, poor you :-(

I hate Rainbow Drops, they remind me of eating polystyrene..... and they squeak in your mouth! :wacko:


----------



## Pippin

HAPPY V DAY TO ME BUT I HAVE A STOMACH BUG, NOT NICE WHILE PREGNANT. ONLY JUST MADE IT OUT OF BED SINCE YESTERDAY (opps caps on sorry) Just taking it gentle now speak more later.

Congratulations Heva, how exciting.


----------



## heyyady

Happy Vday Pip!! hope you feel better soon!

Eve- have you tried candied ginger? it might settle your stomach just a bit :hug:

Heava- that's how small weddings go, they're like a pile up on the interstate! :lol: have u picked out a dress yet?


----------



## Aaisrie

Happy Vday Pip!!

Heyyady thanks but unfortunately ginger is about as useful as a chocolate fireguard to HG!! In fact in most cases ginger can be detrimental because it's such a strong smell/taste it can make an HG person sick!


----------



## Pippin

Thanks ladies :hugs: Just had a bit of supper so I'm hoping that makes a difference and stays down. Thought I needed to eat for her more than me. TMI but just realised I've burst loads of blood vessels on my neck and on my face :cry: how horrid is that!!!

Great bumpage btw Sequeena :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

No appetite here feeling awful :( think I'll be in bed soon.


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip she will take from your body so you don't need to worry about that - trust me!! 

Sequeena I hope you feel better soon


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I love all of ya'lls bump pics so cute!!

Just updating quick with hubby's results. His analysis came back in the normal range when they times the fluid by the sperm it gives him a 79% but his sperm count was only at 13 million and normal is 20 million and up so Dr is thinking this is part of/the problem. I ordered hubby some sperm booster supplements to give a try... then once i have surgery may 10th and the Dr sees if i'm a candidate for fertility shots i can start them and he thinks that should get us the BFP we've been trying on what feels like forever!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hope it works for you LMS


----------



## heva510

heyyady said:


> Happy Vday Pip!! hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Eve- have you tried candied ginger? it might settle your stomach just a bit :hug:
> 
> Heava- that's how small weddings go, they're like a pile up on the interstate! :lol: have u picked out a dress yet?

Yes gotthe most georgous dress that's being adjusted every week ATM lol x


----------



## Pippin

Feeling better today ladies, managed a trip out and fresh air so hopefully I'll sleep well tonight. She kept me awake wth her elbows and feet last night until 12 so felt a bit tored this morning.

Thanks for updating us *LMS*, DH sperm doesn't sound too bad in the bigger picture (I have friends with worse believe me) so I hope it doesn't hinder you TTC. Good luck though and hope they give you some help. Supplements for him sounds a good start to give him that extra boost. xxxxx

*Aaisrie* thanks hon, I weighed myself last night out of interest really and I lost 6lb in 2 days I'm hoping it's just water lost and I'm sure it'll be healthier number today. As you say she'll take from me. I have a lot for her to take from :haha: Hope the sickness goes again soon :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

Eve- So sorry nothing seems to work for you- :hug:

Heava- Pictures??? (I love weddings and planning and flowers and cake and... :lol: )


----------



## sequeena

*LMS* thanks for the update!! Hope to hear some good news from you very soon :D

My OH is in such a mood today. He's having problems at work and brought them home with him :growlmad: I know he doesn't mean it but he keeps snapping which riles me up. This is how one of our conversations went

Me: I'm having cramps (was fine, they buggered off in half an hour)
Him: *not heard me* moan blah blah
Me: ... I'm having cramps
Him: *still not hearing me*
Me: I'M HAVING CRAMPS FFS OPEN YOUR FUCKING EARS!

:growlmad:


----------



## heyyady

I hate that- my hubby seems to think it's a pissing contest to see who has moe aches and pains- Grrrrrrrrrrrr I'm pregnant with your flippin babies I WIN ALWAYS!


----------



## sequeena

Men! :dohh:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Happy Mothers Day!!

Baby Girl Griff got me some flowers, a card and some books.
My Jimmy is wonderful....Xx


----------



## Pippin

Happy Mothers Day ladies. I had a hand made card from Sam and a bought card and chocolates he chose for me. Just scoffed my most favourite lunch, hot goats cheese salad with bacon and walnuts. SCRUMMY! I have the bestest husband too :haha: :icecream:


----------



## heyyady

31+4 feeling a little bit like a beach ball :haha:


----------



## sequeena

WOW!!!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

heyyady said:


> View attachment 188893
> 
> 31+4 feeling a little bit like a beach ball :haha:


Wow! 

I would probably fall over!!!! :haha:


----------



## LittleGriffin

https://gallery.me.com/jimmy.griffin#100050/Caroline - 6 months...near enough!


----------



## Aaisrie

Gorgeous bumps girls!!

I've built up quite a stash of nappies now, including a bunch for Atticus too!! There's about 10 pockets and 15 fitteds missing from here!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Fluffy%20Bums/IMG_0844.jpg

Wellies & a nappy!!
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Fluffy%20Bums/IMG_0826.jpg

Roary The Racing Car!
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Fluffy%20Bums/IMG_0834.jpg


----------



## sequeena

Love the bump caroline and love the stash eve! I had so many good intentions of using cloth but I don't think I will now :(

Forgot to mention that my OH felt Thomas kick last night :dance:


----------



## Pippin

Love the bump LG! :yipee: coming on nicely I see there. 

Can you believe we are 6 months already. I'm getting increasing scared about due date looming and thinking I am no where near ready!!!! Work is so hectic at the moment that's all I can think about and I hate it. Not the work the fact I don't have time to treasure my bump and her progress. She gone very quiet recently which I know she doesn't when I'm busy so last night I laid and did nothing and she had a good old kick. It's like she knows when she can bless her.

My last hydrotherapy session today which is a bit sad but I'm going swimming Friday as I have a day off and then again when my Mum comes to stay so I have a few more solo sessions planned. Then I need to find the energy to go in the evenings. I've found a nice gym which might have a pool but it's £35 a month it seems and that pricey when I'm going to be on maternity leave.

Anyone got any news?

LOVING the nappies Eve :rofl: I think your a nappy-o-holic :haha


----------



## Aaisrie

Yup I am a total clothaholic!!!! The top couple of shelves are for Atticus and the bottom ones are Saraya's but there are some that will fit them both when he's a couple of months old!!
I just can't believe how easy it is but I know that it would probably be totally overwhelming for a #1 and not knowing how they work at 3am for a night feed would be awful but having been able to practice on Saraya I feel confident about them!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Thanks, Baby Girl Griff is deffo getting bigger!!

I have a massive stash of nappies too ....... but they are disposable ;-)

Pip - Don't worry about your baby girl, when we are busy and walking about the baby gets rocked to sleep and then wakes up when we are resting!! This happens to me too and i do worry but then i take a little rest and feel much better after!!

Xx


----------



## sequeena

My OH is an arse. He wanted sex last night but only doggy :cry: I told him no because it's not comfortable for me and I never get any pleasure that way he kept on and on about it until I snapped at him. He didn't even attempt sex in the 'normal' way, what a fucking arsehole :cry:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Hey everybody!

Glad to see everyone is well! Gorgeous bump heyady! I am jealous of your nappies eve! We only have ten for Tom. I need to get around to getting him bigger ones and ickle baby ones too! I don't know which ones to get for the baby though. I never had to worry about large volume absorbency. I don't want fluffy ones either as they are just unnecessarily bulky.

Scan tomorrow! I am actually terrified :(

Also have been discharged from gd clinic!! Yay!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Emma all but about 4 are pre-loved so it's worth buying 2nd hand especially until you know what works for the new baba!!! Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## Pippin

*Sequeena* sorry husband is being an arse. I have to admit I'm so knackered getting DH and I in bed at the same time awake is just impossible at the moment so I don't even need to worry about that sort of thing :blush: 

*Emmea* good luck at your scan today hon, it'll all be well and good I'm sure. That little head will have surely grown :hugs: let us know how you get on. Good to hear you have been discharged. I take it this means you have doses under control and all that so you can go it alone now. :thumbup:

*Eve* you nappy guru you :haha:

*Heyyady* how's the bump so not long now are you terrified? I am and mines in three months hahahahah Just love seeing your bump.

Lots and lots f stretching pains yesterday. I think she must have been pushing or something or put on another lb over night. My tummy was so sore. Has anyone else's movements slowed down. She a lot quieter these days than she used to be. I still feel her but not so much. OOOHHHH and happy 25 week Aubergine to me (egg plant Heyyady). x


----------



## heyyady

Congrats on the eggplant :) 

After my trans vag cervical scan today and being sent to L&D for monitoring for an hour and a digital check, they've told me two weeks at most, more like one. contractions are 5 minutes apart now, but not too strong and cervix has gone from 2.2 to 1.4 in a week of bed rest... so, yes, absolutely terrified!


----------



## LittleGriffin

heyyady said:


> Congrats on the eggplant :)
> 
> After my trans vag cervical scan today and being sent to L&D for monitoring for an hour and a digital check, they've told me two weeks at most, more like one. contractions are 5 minutes apart now, but not too strong and cervix has gone from 2.2 to 1.4 in a week of bed rest... so, yes, absolutely terrified!




EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!

How exciting!! :baby::baby:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Happy 24 weeks to Jimmy, me and Summer Grace Griffin!!!!

It's my V DAY!!!!!!!!!

Xx


----------



## heyyady

Congrats!
and LOVE the name BTW :hugs:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Jimmy has upset me today...

I am having trouble going to the toilet and it's very painful. The last few times it has happened i have been nearly crying with pain, can't lie down, hurts to sit up, makes me feel sick etc etc. Last night was very bad and i was in pain for an hour and a half, shaking and nearly being sick before i managed to fall asleep. This morning when i woke up my stomach was sore but i actually managed to go to the toilet and text Jimmy to say so.
This afternoon i was with my friend when i get a text from my sister asking if i was having trouble, i said yes, i thought Jimmy may have told her as she works at the maternity hospital i will be going to, to ask her for some advice but she said it was on Facebook.
I rang Jimmy and he said he had put ' Congratulations on your poo ... i'm so proud of you!' as a joke and to make light of the situation but i didn't think it was funny and i certainly didn't want people commenting on it. It hurt my feelings as it seemed like he didn't care that i was in pain or that everytime it happens it makes me think there is something else wrong.

If i was not pregnant would i think it was funny?
If i had been the one to see it and someone had not made fun of it first would i think it was funny?
Probably .... but it just felt as though he didn't care when i know that is not the truth.

Had to get this off my chest, i don't know if i am just over sensitive these days but it upset me and i had to talk about it :-(

Xx


----------



## Pippin

heyyady said:


> Congrats on the eggplant :)
> 
> After my trans vag cervical scan today and being sent to L&D for monitoring for an hour and a digital check, they've told me two weeks at most, more like one. contractions are 5 minutes apart now, but not too strong and cervix has gone from 2.2 to 1.4 in a week of bed rest... so, yes, absolutely terrified!

Oh My Goodness..... eeeek. That's really exciting our first :pink: :baby::baby: delivery is soooooon. Are you going natural or C section? My friend went natural with her twins but they were fraternal not identical. Don't know if it's different for identical. So excited for you hon. :hugs:



LittleGriffin said:


> Happy 24 weeks to Jimmy, me and Summer Grace Griffin!!!!
> 
> It's my V DAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Xx

Happy V day hon :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:



LittleGriffin said:


> Jimmy has upset me today...
> 
> I am having trouble going to the toilet and it's very painful. The last few times it has happened i have been nearly crying with pain, can't lie down, hurts to sit up, makes me feel sick etc etc. Last night was very bad and i was in pain for an hour and a half, shaking and nearly being sick before i managed to fall asleep. This morning when i woke up my stomach was sore but i actually managed to go to the toilet and text Jimmy to say so.
> This afternoon i was with my friend when i get a text from my sister asking if i was having trouble, i said yes, i thought Jimmy may have told her as she works at the maternity hospital i will be going to, to ask her for some advice but she said it was on Facebook.
> I rang Jimmy and he said he had put ' Congratulations on your poo ... i'm so proud of you!' as a joke and to make light of the situation but i didn't think it was funny and i certainly didn't want people commenting on it. It hurt my feelings as it seemed like he didn't care that i was in pain or that everytime it happens it makes me think there is something else wrong.
> 
> If i was not pregnant would i think it was funny?
> If i had been the one to see it and someone had not made fun of it first would i think it was funny?
> Probably .... but it just felt as though he didn't care when i know that is not the truth.
> 
> Had to get this off my chest, i don't know if i am just over sensitive these days but it upset me and i had to talk about it :-(
> 
> Xx

Oh hon I think I'd be upset too as I'm quite a private person really as far as that thing goes but it's ok because you are pregnant and everyone knows it can be hard for us sometimes and will understand it as a joke. Don't be too cross with him but tell him firmly not to do it again as it's embarrasses you. I'd be even more cross if I wasn't pregnant as we don't have the pregnancy excuse then. Glad you managed to go though. I've had a pain too recently and it's such a relief when I go, I understand :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

I will be having them cesarean- it's safer for them and actually less recoup time for me, as 90% of twin "natural" births end up with complications and the second baby being taken by section anyway


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> *Sequeena* sorry husband is being an arse. I have to admit I'm so knackered getting DH and I in bed at the same time awake is just impossible at the moment so I don't even need to worry about that sort of thing :blush:
> 
> *Emmea* good luck at your scan today hon, it'll all be well and good I'm sure. That little head will have surely grown :hugs: let us know how you get on. Good to hear you have been discharged. I take it this means you have doses under control and all that so you can go it alone now. :thumbup:
> 
> *Eve* you nappy guru you :haha:
> 
> *Heyyady* how's the bump so not long now are you terrified? I am and mines in three months hahahahah Just love seeing your bump.
> 
> Lots and lots f stretching pains yesterday. I think she must have been pushing or something or put on another lb over night. My tummy was so sore. Has anyone else's movements slowed down. She a lot quieter these days than she used to be. I still feel her but not so much. OOOHHHH and happy 25 week Aubergine to me (egg plant Heyyady). x

Thanks pip! I have no doses - my gd disappeared before I started the insulin! I am glad I waited! 

Isabelle has moved head down and oh my gosh is it uncomfortable! My tummy hurts so much and the shooting pains are bad. She did slow down movement wise but I think that was because I overdid it. She goes nuts when I lie down.


----------



## Emmea12uk

heyyady said:


> Congrats on the eggplant :)
> 
> After my trans vag cervical scan today and being sent to L&D for monitoring for an hour and a digital check, they've told me two weeks at most, more like one. contractions are 5 minutes apart now, but not too strong and cervix has gone from 2.2 to 1.4 in a week of bed rest... so, yes, absolutely terrified!

Omg!! Wow! I totally missed all this going on!! Best of luck and how exciting! They will be ok if they are born now won't they?


----------



## Emmea12uk

LittleGriffin said:


> Jimmy has upset me today...
> 
> I am having trouble going to the toilet and it's very painful. The last few times it has happened i have been nearly crying with pain, can't lie down, hurts to sit up, makes me feel sick etc etc. Last night was very bad and i was in pain for an hour and a half, shaking and nearly being sick before i managed to fall asleep. This morning when i woke up my stomach was sore but i actually managed to go to the toilet and text Jimmy to say so.
> This afternoon i was with my friend when i get a text from my sister asking if i was having trouble, i said yes, i thought Jimmy may have told her as she works at the maternity hospital i will be going to, to ask her for some advice but she said it was on Facebook.
> I rang Jimmy and he said he had put ' Congratulations on your poo ... i'm so proud of you!' as a joke and to make light of the situation but i didn't think it was funny and i certainly didn't want people commenting on it. It hurt my feelings as it seemed like he didn't care that i was in pain or that everytime it happens it makes me think there is something else wrong.
> 
> If i was not pregnant would i think it was funny?
> If i had been the one to see it and someone had not made fun of it first would i think it was funny?
> Probably .... but it just felt as though he didn't care when i know that is not the truth.
> 
> Had to get this off my chest, i don't know if i am just over sensitive these days but it upset me and i had to talk about it :-(
> 
> Xx

Oh that is not nice. Poor you. I had bad constipation for months this time and hubby found it so funny:( men are arseholes s


----------



## Emmea12uk

LittleGriffin said:


> Jimmy has upset me today...
> 
> I am having trouble going to the toilet and it's very painful. The last few times it has happened i have been nearly crying with pain, can't lie down, hurts to sit up, makes me feel sick etc etc. Last night was very bad and i was in pain for an hour and a half, shaking and nearly being sick before i managed to fall asleep. This morning when i woke up my stomach was sore but i actually managed to go to the toilet and text Jimmy to say so.
> This afternoon i was with my friend when i get a text from my sister asking if i was having trouble, i said yes, i thought Jimmy may have told her as she works at the maternity hospital i will be going to, to ask her for some advice but she said it was on Facebook.
> I rang Jimmy and he said he had put ' Congratulations on your poo ... i'm so proud of you!' as a joke and to make light of the situation but i didn't think it was funny and i certainly didn't want people commenting on it. It hurt my feelings as it seemed like he didn't care that i was in pain or that everytime it happens it makes me think there is something else wrong.
> 
> If i was not pregnant would i think it was funny?
> If i had been the one to see it and someone had not made fun of it first would i think it was funny?
> Probably .... but it just felt as though he didn't care when i know that is not the truth.
> 
> Had to get this off my chest, i don't know if i am just over sensitive these days but it upset me and i had to talk about it :-(
> 
> Xx

Oh that is not nice. Poor you. I had bad constipation for months this time and hubby found it so funny:( men are arseholes sOmetimes. Dh takes the mick out of everything and makes out that I moan about nothing. They are so insensitive!

Anyway - doc gave me some suppositories which you can buy over the counter which worked very well. I also drank a glass if fibogel for brekkie and dinner every night for two weeks and that helped alot. I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Emmea12uk

heyyady said:


> I will be having them cesarean- it's safer for them and actually less recoup time for me, as 90% of twin "natural" births end up with complications and the second baby being taken by section anyway

When will you get a date?


----------



## heyyady

LittleGriff- I'm having the same issue and think I would murder my husband if he posted something like that! Men! *harumph.

Emma- My scheduled date is May 6th- but with things continuing to march along even with bed rest, we're holding our breath for at least one more week- praying for 2

*TMI Alert*
I am constipated from hell- not a problem I've ever had to deal with as I have IBS. My dr won't let me even take a stool softener or mineral oil as these could kick up my contractions. does anyone have any suggestions?! I am in some serious pain and prune juice does nothing for me...


----------



## sequeena

Yay heyyady great news!! As for the constipation I find orange juice is making me more regular xx

Caroline punch your OH in the balls :rofl: men don't think!!

I'm sprouting now ladies!

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/217056_1997226135482_1388356992_2320156_1300002_n.jpg


----------



## Pippin

*Heyyady* hope they keep from coming for two weeks then.  I'll keep everything crossed for you hon. xxxxx As for constipation roast pork always gets me going but i think that's just me and how I react to the fat. Drink lots of water as that can help and maybe veg with lots of fibre like broccoli. Hope it shifts soon :(

*Emmea* great that the gd has gone I assumed you'd be stuck with it until the end :yipee:

*Sequeena* love the bump hon :thumbup:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Thank you!! Diagnosed with stupid spd today grrrrrrrrrr it hurts like hell


----------



## sequeena

Ouch Emmea! :(


----------



## heyyady

Emmea- SPD is NO FUN- check out the support thread here on BnB there are some great suggestions that have really helped me :)

Heava- How goes the wedding plans?

The "issues" seemed to have lessened for the time being- thanks for all the advice ladies!

OMG all the December threads that are popping up!


----------



## Pippin

Oh no Emma you are getting one thing after another :( hope it's only mild.

Heyyady I can't believe Christmas babies are on the cards already too. I want to savour this pregnancy as hopefully it'll be my last but it's going so fast!


----------



## sequeena

Christmas babies?? Holy cow!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

sequeena said:


> Christmas babies?? Holy cow!!!

My sentiments exactly!!

It is going so quick! We will start giving birth in just a few weeks!! Then it will be one after another until we are all done!! 3rd tri here we come!


----------



## sequeena

So excited!!!


----------



## Pippin

Did I show you guys my bedding I bought off ebay. Bit Cath Kidson but half the price lol. Going to paint their room sage green so Sam doesn't feel too girly.
 



Attached Files:







cot set.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Aaisrie

That is GORGEOUS Pip!! I love it!!


----------



## SassyLou

Just about to take Harry to Street Dancing, but wanted to share Archie's headstone with you all, it was fitted today xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Just saw it on FB, it's gorgeous honey. I'm so glad you have that for him <3


----------



## Emmea12uk

Lovely headstone.

Gorgeous bedding pip!!


----------



## sequeena

Pip that bedding so gorgeous!! I would love that bedding but OH is painting the room a sort of neutral cappucino colour with cream and it just wouldn't go :(

Sassy I love the stone :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

Rochelle and Charlotte were delivered by c-section at 11:55 am and 11:56 am on Sunday morning (4/10/2011)!!!!!
Rochelle Lorianne weighs 4 lbs and is 17 inches long and Charlotte Marie weighs 4 lbs 8 oz and is 18 1/2 inches long! They are SOOOOO beautiful! they are both in the NICU and on C-Paps. I'll add pictures either later tonight or tomorrow.
I am recouping- sore as hell and doped to the gills- so I'll try to catch up later-


----------



## Aaisrie

Congrats H!!! Can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Congrats Heyyady!!!!
Can't wait to see your beautiful girls .... you must be so proud!
Xx


----------



## LittleGriffin

Lovely headstone Sarah ...

Pip - Nice bedding, will Sam have to share a bedroom with the new baby?
We have chosen 'Little Chick' from Next ..... Yes it's pink!!!!


----------



## sequeena

congratulation on the birth of your daughters h! I cant wait to see pictures! X


----------



## heva510

Congats heyylady on the birth of yous daughters x x 

Christ that means I'm next lol x

Wedding plans going smoothly as they can dress nowfits bump x. 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## SassyLou

Congratulations Heyyady xxxxx


----------



## Pippin

heyyady said:


> Rochelle and Charlotte were delivered by c-section at 11:55 am and 11:56 am on Sunday morning (4/10/2011)!!!!!
> Rochelle Lorianne weighs 4 lbs and is 17 inches long and Charlotte Marie weighs 4 lbs 8 oz and is 18 1/2 inches long! They are SOOOOO beautiful! they are both in the NICU and on C-Paps. I'll add pictures either later tonight or tomorrow.
> I am recouping- sore as hell and doped to the gills- so I'll try to catch up later-

*Oh my goodness congratulations Heyyady can't believe I missed this till now. Can't wait to see your two babies  Such good weight too well done you have been growing them well. Much love to you and hope you make a speedy recovery and they both come out of nicu quickly for you.  *


----------



## Pippin

heva510 said:


> Congats heyylady on the birth of yous daughters x x
> 
> Christ that means I'm next lol x
> 
> Wedding plans going smoothly as they can dress nowfits bump x.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok x

:rofl: that made me laugh. Xxx :haha:


----------



## SassyLou

Gosh realised I've got so much to catch up on!!! So here goes, be patient with me everyone :dohh:

*LuvMySoldier* - glad you hubby's results came back within the normal range. Hope the supplements help.

*Heva* - Congratulations on the wedding, can't wait to see the pictures.



> Christ that means I'm next lol x

And yes its you next :happydance:


*Sequeena *


> My OH is in such a mood today. He's having problems at work and brought them home with him I know he doesn't mean it but he keeps snapping which riles me up. This is how one of our conversations went
> 
> Me: I'm having cramps (was fine, they buggered off in half an hour)
> Him: *not heard me* moan blah blah
> Me: ... I'm having cramps
> Him: *still not hearing me*
> Me: I'M HAVING CRAMPS FFS OPEN YOUR FUCKING EARS!


- OH's can be a pain in the arse, I'm lucky Rob's really good, but believe me I've had my fair share of pains that don't listen!


*LittleGriffin*


> Happy 24 weeks to Jimmy, me and Summer Grace Griffin!!!!
> 
> It's my V DAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Xx

Congratulations :happydance: :thumbup::yipee:

I wouldn't find the toilet joke funny either, I don't think men view that sort of thing in the same way we do, they don't appear to have the same need for privacy!


*Emma*


> Thanks pip! I have no doses - my gd disappeared before I started the insulin! I am glad I waited!

That's really good news :happydance:



> Diagnosed with stupid spd today grrrrrrrrrr it hurts like hell

Sounds awful and really painful :nope:


*Pip* - loving the bedding xxx

*Heyyady* - just seen pics of your beautiful girls on FB you must be so proud.

Glad everyone had a good Mother's Day, mine was pretty good I got a card and Adele's latest CD. Did have a bad moment, went to church on the Saturday night instead of Sunday morning and our bloody priest (he is lovely really) read the same story as part of his sermon that he read at Archie's funeral, Oh yes you can imagine :cry:!!

Loving the bump pictures everyone and of course the nappy stash *Eve* :haha:

Glad everyone liked Archie's stone, it made us cry when we saw it, it was much nicer than I expected.

As for Christmas babies, that was my aim, but CD40 and still no sign of ovulation :growlmad: 

Sorry I had to catch up on so much, I've been doing some extra work for my old school. It's a Catholic Primary school, the junior children to a presentation/play of the Easter story. It's been lovely to be back there as the staff are all good friends, are really lovely, and TBH completely bonkers, which all makes for a good time. 

Wow shattered after all that catching up, think its time for tea and toast. 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Barbiebaby

H congrats on your beautiful girls! Can't wait to see pictures. 

Sassy, the headstone is lovely. x

Little griff congrats on your V day, sorry about the poo problem. 

I can't remember who posted about constipation relief but try apple juice, supposed to be more effective than prune juice! 

Emmea, can't remember if it was you who posted about SPD but whoever it was I feel for you, I have SPD and SI joint pain on both sides, I have to say this pregnancy is starting to get me down. 

Little lady is extremely active in there and keeps shifting about, I've put on 12lb so far and feel like shite because I just can't physically get active due to the pain I'm in all the time. 

Anyway sorry for whinging, don't want to bring the thread down. 

Love to everyone and sorry if I havent mentioned everyone personally, not intentional. x


----------



## sequeena

I can't believe you've not ovulated yet sassy what a piss take!

Today is my V day. Big sigh of relief here.


----------



## heva510

sequeena said:


> I can't believe you've not ovulated yet sassy what a piss take!
> 
> Today is my V day. Big sigh of relief here.

Congrats on v day xx


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> I can't believe you've not ovulated yet sassy what a piss take!
> 
> Today is my V day. Big sigh of relief here.

:rofl:

Congratulations on V day :happydance:

You've just cheered a lady thats not ovulating up no end.

Can't believe it, temps up and down almost all cycle, lots of CM/EWCM almost all cycle. And ovulation sticks that start to look promising one day then nothing the next, then promising again a few days later, then it just keeps repeating like that!

xxx


----------



## sequeena

What a tease! :growlmad:


----------



## Aaisrie

Good news: my mum picked up my steriliser from M&P today and a cardi I had ordered [reduced from £42 to £14! yeoooo]

Bad news: I had to go see the Dr because of a pain I have under my right ribcage so she's taken bloods and thinks it could be gall bladder or liver related... possibly caused by the HG... Gimme a break dammit


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> Good news: my mum picked up my steriliser from M&P today and a cardi I had ordered [reduced from £42 to £14! yeoooo]
> 
> Bad news: I had to go see the Dr because of a pain I have under my right ribcage so she's taken bloods and thinks it could be gall bladder or liver related... possibly caused by the HG... Gimme a break dammit

Pleased you got the things you wanted.

I really can't believe what you're going through :nope: Is the pain really bad?

xxx


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> What a tease! :growlmad:

CD42 - BIG FAT NOTHING :growlmad:
Other than usual CM, sore boobs etc (always get sore boobs when I'm about to Ovulate and before AF) had them on and off all cycle too!


----------



## Aaisrie

Sarah it's been there for a couple of months but getting more frequent and more painful, it woke me the night before last the pain was so sharp. I mean it's not "omg I'm gonna die" agony, it's just very sharp and sore. It's okay this morning but I know it'll return. When it first started a few months ago I thought it was trapped wind caused by pregnancy but as it's gotten worse and the pain is in the same place all the time I worried in case it was something to do with the pregnancy but fortunately they think it's not! So now I just have to wait until Tues afternoon to get my blood results. Even if it is gallstones or something they won't do anything but give me paracetamol anyway because I'm pregnant but I just wanted to know what it was!!

BFP/AF HURRY UP FOR SARAH!!!!!!


----------



## heyyady

Eve- gotta tell you I thought of you today at the oddest moment- when I was getting an enema! :rofl: The nurse says, "Oh! your hemorrhoid is better! Not so much of a grape as it is a raisin!"

For those of you with facebook, this link should work...
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=1204863376&aid=2087403


----------



## heva510

link doesn't work for me heyyady and i'm desperate to sneeak a peek at lo's lol


----------



## heyyady

https://www.babyandbump.com/twins-triplets-multiples/588776-gorgeous-girls-here.html
Heava-this one should!


----------



## Barbiebaby

They are just delicious! So pleased for you. x


----------



## Aaisrie

H thanks!!! LOL I wasn't sure what the link was for... thought you were posting a pic of the pile LOLOLOLOL


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> Sarah it's been there for a couple of months but getting more frequent and more painful, it woke me the night before last the pain was so sharp. I mean it's not "omg I'm gonna die" agony, it's just very sharp and sore. It's okay this morning but I know it'll return. When it first started a few months ago I thought it was trapped wind caused by pregnancy but as it's gotten worse and the pain is in the same place all the time I worried in case it was something to do with the pregnancy but fortunately they think it's not! So now I just have to wait until Tues afternoon to get my blood results. Even if it is gallstones or something they won't do anything but give me paracetamol anyway because I'm pregnant but I just wanted to know what it was!!
> 
> BFP/AF HURRY UP FOR SARAH!!!!!!

Sounds awful, hope it eases up soon.

I just wish I'd ovulate never mind BFP or AF :dohh: 




> Eve- gotta tell you I thought of you today at the oddest moment- when I was getting an enema! The nurse says, "Oh! your hemorrhoid is better! Not so much of a grape as it is a raisin!"

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:




> H thanks!!! LOL I wasn't sure what the link was for... thought you were posting a pic of the pile LOLOLOLOL

LMAO!!!! :dohh::wacko::haha:


----------



## heyyady

Aaisrie said:


> H thanks!!! LOL I wasn't sure what the link was for... thought you were posting a pic of the pile LOLOLOLOL

OMG NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :sick: :rofl:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi everyone! 
Heyyady - your girls are beautiful, congratulations!!

It's our 4D scan today at 12pm. 
I'm so excited, I could throw up ! 

Xx


----------



## heva510

Heyyady they are beautiful x x


----------



## Aaisrie

[facepalm] sorry Sarah I must have totally missed the part about not O'ing!! Duh... sorry!


----------



## Pippin

Ohh lots to catch up on sorry if I miss anything.

*Heyyady* gorgeous pictures hon I think you've added more since I saw them, keep um coming. My fav are the ones where you can see their gorgeous little faces, love it.

*BB* my little girl is so active too at the moment, makes me feel funny sometimes. I think she's moved as she been quite quiet recently. Sorry you are in pain too, must be so hard :hugs:

*Aaisrie* yay for the new purchases, I got a few really cool things recently I LOVE shopping. But Boooooo for the pain hope it's nothing too serious.

*Sassy* A sprinkling of ovulation :dust: for you :hug: hope it works soon, I understand the frustration. xxxx

*Little Grif* so excited for you, you must be out now post pictures hon as soon as you can. Wish I was seeing my little lady again soon. I miss seeing her.

*Emmea* how is your pains hon?

*Heva* how's the wedding planning going hun, how long now?

As for me I had my GTT on Friay so wish me luck for the result. I'm naively thinking everything will be fine and I won't have GD but these can sneak up on you as we know. My Mum is here which is why I've been a bit quiet. She's off tomorrow so back to normal again then. Tired as normal but what is new hey :haha:


----------



## heyyady

ok ladies- ready to die from cute??? We got to put them together for a bit yesterday- the first time since they've been born! Immediately both of their heart rates jumped and they both stopped squirming and fussing!


----------



## sequeena

Oh wow heyyady x


----------



## LittleGriffin

Baby Girl Griff loves her home so much she wouldn't let us see her face!
We tried orange juice, cold water, hot chocolate, a sugary cereal bar, walking around, full bladder, empty bladder and turning on my side but she was having none of it!
She has tucked her head in the corner of my pelvis and likes it!!!!
We saw her face for about 1 min and she was opening and closing her mouth but then she hid again so we go back in 2 weeks for another try!!
I was a little sad we didn't get photo's and the dvd this time but in 2 weeks she will be bigger so will probably get to see clearer images anyway.

.......................................................................................................................
Hope your ok Sarah and ovulate soon.
The girls are just too cute Heyyady.
Eve - Can't believe you have to go through that pain too!
Emmea - SPD = OUCH!!
Heva - Good luck with the wedding plans.

Xx


----------



## heva510

Wedding plans going to smoothly for my liking god I'm so pessimistic it's 3 wks tomoz and I'm getting nervous as hell everything nearly sorted how organized just hoping little man doesn't try to make appearance on the day lol we are placing bets cos someone will go into labour there's me and best mate a day a part and another friend who 38 wks I'm actually having nightmares over him comin early x 

Hope everyone else is ok x

Heyyady they are beautiful x


----------



## heva510

heyyady said:


> ok ladies- ready to die from cute??? We got to put them together for a bit yesterday- the first time since they've been born! Immediately both of their heart rates jumped and they both stopped squirming and fussing!
> View attachment 193566

I added u as friend Hun on fb it's heather Goodwin x


----------



## Emmea12uk

heyyady said:


> Rochelle and Charlotte were delivered by c-section at 11:55 am and 11:56 am on Sunday morning (4/10/2011)!!!!!
> Rochelle Lorianne weighs 4 lbs and is 17 inches long and Charlotte Marie weighs 4 lbs 8 oz and is 18 1/2 inches long! They are SOOOOO beautiful! they are both in the NICU and on C-Paps. I'll add pictures either later tonight or tomorrow.
> I am recouping- sore as hell and doped to the gills- so I'll try to catch up later-

Oh my!!!! I am so sorry I missed this! I am away from home right now!

But yay!! That isn't bad weight for twins is it? Hugemongous congratulations!


----------



## Emmea12uk

heyyady said:


> ok ladies- ready to die from cute??? We got to put them together for a bit yesterday- the first time since they've been born! Immediately both of their heart rates jumped and they both stopped squirming and fussing!
> View attachment 193566

Awwwwwwwww I could die from cute! I am a twin so I the first thing I always think of is twins missing each other. Bless them so much!


----------



## Emmea12uk

LittleGriffin said:


> Baby Girl Griff loves her home so much she wouldn't let us see her face!
> We tried orange juice, cold water, hot chocolate, a sugary cereal bar, walking around, full bladder, empty bladder and turning on my side but she was having none of it!
> She has tucked her head in the corner of my pelvis and likes it!!!!
> We saw her face for about 1 min and she was opening and closing her mouth but then she hid again so we go back in 2 weeks for another try!!
> I was a little sad we didn't get photo's and the dvd this time but in 2 weeks she will be bigger so will probably get to see clearer images anyway.
> 
> .......................................................................................................................
> Hope your ok Sarah and ovulate soon.
> The girls are just too cute Heyyady.
> Eve - Can't believe you have to go through that pain too!
> Emmea - SPD = OUCH!!
> Heva - Good luck with the wedding plans.
> 
> Xx

Oh what a shame! I wish Isabelle would stay still for five seconds!


----------



## Emmea12uk

heva510 said:


> Wedding plans going to smoothly for my liking god I'm so pessimistic it's 3 wks tomoz and I'm getting nervous as hell everything nearly sorted how organized just hoping little man doesn't try to make appearance on the day lol we are placing bets cos someone will go into labour there's me and best mate a day a part and another friend who 38 wks I'm actually having nightmares over him comin early x
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok x
> 
> Heyyady they are beautiful x

Awww best of luck. How are you staying calm?!


----------



## Emmea12uk

I hope you are feeling better eve - any more news?

Sorry your o isn't playing ball this month Sarah. Nature will deliver as soon as she is ready for it. Fingers crossed next month. 

How are you doing pip?

I am doing alright at the moment. Gd is still lurking in the background but not making things difficult. Same as spd really - as long as I dont do stupid things I am ok. Isabelle is going to be a handful, I can tell. She never stops moving and boy she can wiggle/kick so much harder than Tom. She goes on all night too. 

Last week was a fab week week apart from the spd. My consultant referred to us as a normal pregnancy and said I can give birth where I like! So I am going to try and do a homebirth with a doula - or if I chicken out at the last min, the birth centre up the road. I am over the moon. I am going to try and forget all the crap labels, consultants appointments and stress of the pregnancy so far.

Really not long to go now. My bump is huge and totally out front. I look like I could drop her any minute! She was 2lb 2oz last Friday and is predicted to be 7lb. Heaven knows she must have a big pool! She is well head down and her lanky legs are sticking my ribs already. I don't know why but I feel like she may be a little early - watch this space!

Who else is getting excited about birthing?


----------



## heva510

Emmea12uk said:


> heva510 said:
> 
> 
> Wedding plans going to smoothly for my liking god I'm so pessimistic it's 3 wks tomoz and I'm getting nervous as hell everything nearly sorted how organized just hoping little man doesn't try to make appearance on the day lol we are placing bets cos someone will go into labour there's me and best mate a day a part and another friend who 38 wks I'm actually having nightmares over him comin early x
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok x
> 
> Heyyady they are beautiful x
> 
> Awww best of luck. How are you staying calm?!Click to expand...

I'm not believe me trying but stress level peaking to max x


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm excited Emma but then I'm also excited about not feeling sick!! Having a really sicky day today... was woken at 3:30 feeling really gross... My blood results re: liver/gall are back Tues afternoon


----------



## Pippin

Updated the front page with arrivals :haha: can't believe we are adding more in the next few months eeeek. Love it!!! I'm excited about all our labours :happydance: I'm intrigued to see if this one will be quicker!!! I hope so :shock:


----------



## Pippin

You know when the baby is really active, like massive kicks and jumps more than usual, do you think that she/he is just having loads and loads of fun or trying to get us into a better position because we are squashing them or something?? I never know whether it's a good or bad sign. :shrug:


----------



## Barbiebaby

I like to think that they're just having loads of fun in there! x


----------



## heva510

morning all well i'm 3/4 way through this pregnancy today 30 wks :) x

hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Yay heva!!!!!


----------



## heyyady

aww- Means you'll be about 33 weeks at the wedding? It'll be the perfect size bump :) I LOVE pregnant brides!


----------



## Aaisrie

I've spent most of the day in the hospital. Went down for my routine mental health midwife appt and happened to mentioned about my bloods being done last week and she wanted all the ins and outs. Explained that I'd phoned maternity and they'd told me it wasn't pregnancy related and to go to my GP [which I'd done] and she was furious. She said they should've brought me in and confirmed that it wasn't a pregnancy problem first!! She said it could be a problem with my placenta or anything. So she sent me round the the DOU to get checked, that was at 11am... the Drs were in a section so we waited.. at 12:30 the nurse came out and said they'd been rushed into an emergency section right after and asked if we could go get lunch and come back in an hr. So we did that, got back and still had to wait another couple of hrs before the Drs were available!!! But I did get scanned and Atticus is fine and still measuring 5 days big, as is my placenta. The dr checked to see if they could access my bloods but they still weren't ready so then she realised that they'd missed doing one of the bloods and so did MORE! But at least I feel like they're looking after me now!!!


----------



## sequeena

What a faff Eve! Glad you got to see Atticus and they're looking after you properly now!

AFM I had another scan today and Thomas is doing great. There is the pic in my avatar. I've got another scan for 28 weeks x


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww gorgeous pic sequeena!! I didn't get any pics but did get to see him for a while as he was lying awkwardly when she was trying to measure him! She said he was a total acrobat as when she first scanned me he was head down and then 5 mins later when she scanned me for growth he was transverse LOL No-one can believe I'm only 27w though. My auntie saw me yesterday [the first time this pregnancy] and said she thought I looked big in the pictures but IRL I look HUGE lol


----------



## Barbiebaby

I've reached double figures...... Only 99 days til due date! x


----------



## LittleGriffin

It's the same for me tomorrow Barbiebaby!!
I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## sequeena

It's my birthday woo! How are we all?


----------



## Barbiebaby

Happy Birthday! Have a fab day! x


----------



## LittleGriffin

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Pippin

Think I managed to say Happy Birthday on FB hun, hope you had a good day yesterday :hugs:

Sorry I was missing in action yesterday it would have been my due date yesterday for the baby I lost :0( I'm ok though as I think that all things happen for a reason and I have to remember that. Still a bit sad though. It helps thinking about my little lady so that feels positive, maybe she was meant to be born instead for a specific reason, she's going to bring about world peace or something lol :dohh: I can dream. I don't believe in God but I do have this feeling things are mapped out for us in some strange way even though we make our own choices if you know what I mean. Just had to keep busy so I built a new set of draws, sorted out my clothes and started to unpack some of A's things into the new draws. Felt good and very positive. I was working in the day doing Easter revision at school and played with Sam too oh and cleaned the house top to bottom so I kept it full and was so tired last night I went straight to sleep. Hope you are all ok. x


----------



## SassyLou

*LittleGriffin*

Sorry Baby Griff wasn't behaving herself for the scan, but pleased you get to see her again. I'm sure the scan was still amazing.


*Heyyady*



> ok ladies- ready to die from cute??? We got to put them together for a bit yesterday- the first time since they've been born! Immediately both of their heart rates jumped and they both stopped

They really are incredibly cute and beautiful, I've looked at the pics on FB, so gorgeous.


*Heva*

Pleased the wedding plans are going well, fingers crossed for no surprise deliveries on the day.

Happy 30 weeks


*Emma*

How's the GD and SPD? Have you decided on whether to have your baby at home or not? I was booked to have a homebirth with George, but was 2 weeks overdue so ended up going in to be induced!


*Eve* 

Pleased you're being looked after, what a long day at the hospital though.


*Sequeena*

Fantastic scan picture.

Happy Birthday :cake:


*Barbiebaby*

Congratulations on the double figures.


*Pip*

It's hard isn't it on the due date of the baby you lost. Mine was the 4th of April, I found it sad!


AFM CD48 and still no ovulation. Temps up and down like a yoyo. Lots of CM (TMI). Very sore boobs!!!

Having a nice holiday with the boys and Rob, went to the Yorkshire Wildlife Park yesterday and saw the lions they'd rescued as well as lots of other animals, George absolutely loves animals.

Went to see Marti Pellow in Jekyll and Hyde on Monday with some friends who I used to work with at my last school. It was really good. I have a secret (well not so secret now) love for Marti Pellow :blush: Luckily my friend Katharine shares the love! When he was in Witches of Eastwick we followed him around the country, can't believe I've just admitted that!!!

Going to go and spend some time with my special little man this morning. George has got an obsession with buying 'tat' (as I call it) for him. Tried to put him off, but finally had to give in as its obviously really important to him. We've got a cute frog on the end of a stick which sort of wobbles to take today :dohh:. If you saw some of the stuff he wanted to buy it could be much worse!!!

xxx


----------



## sequeena

Oh girls I'm dreading the due date of the baby I lost - 31st of may. I'm not ungrateful for Thomas at all but I can't help but wonder at times what if :nope: it's an awful feeling.


----------



## LittleGriffin

Happy 99 days to me!!!!!

Pip - sorry yesterday was so hard, big love to you. Xx


----------



## Pippin

How are we all ladies? Very quiet in here again. I had a lovely afternoon at a pub in the sun with friends I haven't seen for ages and I'm so excited as my good friend who's done 2 rounds of ivf announced she's 14 weeks pregnant and hoping to move up closer to us. So chuffed for her it's been 4 years coming! :happydance:

Ohhh and I'm now officially in third tri :happydance:


----------



## heva510

Yay for third tri pippin x x


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm not allowed to tell anyone yet because we're having a big family Easter dinner tomorrow and Chris wants to tell all his family then... but I just can't help myself...

*WE GOT ENGAGED YESTERDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I just wanted to come home and post it on FB [lol the world we live in!] but he wouldn't let me until he's told his family tomorrow!!! His mum gave me her engagement ring a few yrs ago which I always wore on my right hand [her engagement ring that she'd had with his dad which she'd designed and paid for LOL] and he moved it onto my other finger and informed me that we're now engaged, so I ribbed him about not even getting down on one knee - but that's just him, he likes to do things differently!!!

It was really nice because we'd had SUCH a nice day. We went to Zen [a Japanese restaurant I used to work in and it's the one all the celebs go to when they come to Belfast! lol] and I had a really nice lunch, which didn't make me feel sick after [MIRACLE!!]. And we wandered through town, and I was feeling relatively well and it was sunny!! It was just... nice!!!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/d12fb15d.jpg


----------



## SassyLou

*CONGRATULATIONS EVE & CHRIS!



​*


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Sarah!! I want to shout it from the rooftops atm and I'm all restricted.. I know he's not on here so what he doesn't know won't hurt him!!! LOL


----------



## SassyLou

*Sequeena* We're all here for you if you have a bad day.

*LittleGriff* Happy 99 days

*Pip* Congratulations on third tri.


----------



## sequeena

Congrats eve!

I don't think ive felt Thomas move today. He did this to me last week then went mental mid afternoon so hope that's what he'll do.


----------



## Aaisrie

Sequeena did you try a glass of ice water [or coke!] or laying really still or having a walk?


----------



## Pippin

CONGRATULATIONS EVE WOOOHOOOOO​

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :thumbup: :thumbup: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:​
Ohh I love a good wedding, can't wait to hear about it all. xxx


----------



## sequeena

Just as I predicted thomas kicked off at about 4pm whilst I was watching Michael sheen in my town centre xx

This link should explain the play etc it's great!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-west-wales-13175605


----------



## Pippin

I'm worried :(

I've just been listening to little A on the doppler and I noticed her heart skips a beat. It's not at regular intervals and it's definitely not her going out of range but it's quite often approx every 10 secs. My husband listened too and he confirms my suspicions. Is this normal or should I do something? I'm really worried now? Just made a thread in third tri too.


----------



## Pippin

sequeena said:


> Just as I predicted thomas kicked off at about 4pm whilst I was watching Michael sheen in my town centre xx
> 
> This link should explain the play etc it's great!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-west-wales-13175605

That's good hon they like keeping us on our toes :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

Aw Hun. I'm not sure xx get hold of your midwife or labour ward xxx :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

I will after the weekend. I've done some research and it's quite common and they just monitor you closely. Most grow out of it during third tri or after birth but it's another thing to worry about. Wish I hadn't used the bloody thing now although I do becuase now at least I can flag it up with the MW. It's been weeks since I've used it as I feel her so much and never noticed it before now.


----------



## Barbiebaby

Congrats Eve, that's lovely news. x


----------



## heyyady

Congratulations Eve! Will be on the look out for the FB announcement ;)


----------



## heva510

Congrats eve x


----------



## LittleGriffin

Congrats Eve, that's wonderful news!!!!

Pip - Try not to let yourself get all stressed out over what you heard on the doppler, only a doctor can diagnose a condition like that and fingers crossed A will have just been doing some dancing to keep busy and freaking you out 

As for me, i have been ill since Saturday. Didn't get much sleep Friday night, woke up at 8am Sat morn, went back to bed at 10am, got up at 12:30pm with headache, pain behind my eyes, stiff neck, feeling sick and dizzy and one swollen foot! Spent most of the day sleeping it off and thought i felt better Sunday so we got up and went to church. As it was Easter Sunday, church was packed. I managed to find a seat but Jimmy and about 30 other people had to stand up and after half an hour i had to get out as i thought i was going to faint. We came home and the Midwife came to see me, she checked my foot but it was not swollen anymore and i also have no protein in my wee or high blood pressure so not pre-eclampsia thank god! I just have a virus or something so am resting and Jimmy is being a great nurse!! On the plus side we got to hear Baby Girl Griff's heartbeat and boy is it strong and loud! 

I'm up again now though as i can't sleep and feel sick, it's doing my head in!!

Hope everyone is well, big love to you all.

Xx


----------



## Pippin

Thanks little Griffin didn't think anyone else was going to answer been talking to a few people and babies can grow out of it before birth and can be quite common. Would like to get it checked out though as I'm quite worried. 

Sorry you have been sick, it's always a worry. Glad you got checked out though. As I was reading I thought you must and you did so that's good. Lots going round at the moment I've been feeling like I've had flu without the sickness but thankfully it's passed now and I feel normal again today. Hopefully now summer is here we'll see less and less of bugs. Take care of yourself and remember to rest up. Xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Congratulations eve!!!!!


----------



## heva510

Morning all hope everyone had a good Easter well as of yesterday into single figures 9 wks to go yikes !!! Got growth scan tomoz morning and see consultant to discuss birth plan omg it's all becoming real now x


----------



## Emmea12uk

LittleGriffin said:


> Congrats Eve, that's wonderful news!!!!
> 
> Pip - Try not to let yourself get all stressed out over what you heard on the doppler, only a doctor can diagnose a condition like that and fingers crossed A will have just been doing some dancing to keep busy and freaking you out
> 
> As for me, i have been ill since Saturday. Didn't get much sleep Friday night, woke up at 8am Sat morn, went back to bed at 10am, got up at 12:30pm with headache, pain behind my eyes, stiff neck, feeling sick and dizzy and one swollen foot! Spent most of the day sleeping it off and thought i felt better Sunday so we got up and went to church. As it was Easter Sunday, church was packed. I managed to find a seat but Jimmy and about 30 other people had to stand up and after half an hour i had to get out as i thought i was going to faint. We came home and the Midwife came to see me, she checked my foot but it was not swollen anymore and i also have no protein in my wee or high blood pressure so not pre-eclampsia thank god! I just have a virus or something so am resting and Jimmy is being a great nurse!! On the plus side we got to hear Baby Girl Griff's heartbeat and boy is it strong and loud!
> 
> I'm up again now though as i can't sleep and feel sick, it's doing my head in!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well, big love to you all.
> 
> Xx

Sorry you have feeling bad. I hope you feel better today. I have had swollen hands and feet too and felt really sick and dehydrated despite not being dehydrated. I am putting it down to this hot weather. I know a lot of the uk has rain now but we have clear blue skies since the beginning of march and it is going above 25oC.

Glad you got to hear baby! I love hearing Isabelle :) I was monitored for reduced movements this week and saw her fall asleep. It was so cute!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> I'm worried :(
> 
> I've just been listening to little A on the doppler and I noticed her heart skips a beat. It's not at regular intervals and it's definitely not her going out of range but it's quite often approx every 10 secs. My husband listened too and he confirms my suspicions. Is this normal or should I do something? I'm really worried now? Just made a thread in third tri too.

Can you ask your mw or labour ward to listen? It isn't normal. I hope she is ok xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

heva510 said:


> Morning all hope everyone had a good Easter well as of yesterday into single figures 9 wks to go yikes !!! Got growth scan tomoz morning and see consultant to discuss birth plan omg it's all becoming real now x

Wow yay!! Have you decided on your birth plan? Have you packed your bags? So exciting!! You could safely have baby in your arms in just five weeks!!!

I am looking at birth pools:)


----------



## heva510

Lol no not bought anything for hospital bag yet babys room ready etc hoping to have a water birth 2 floors above main labour ward but all depends on consultant as had a retained placenta with last one an lost 3 pints of blood so tbh as it nears I'm getting pretty nervous we going to go out and get hospital bag sorted after wedding x


----------



## heyyady

Heava= be careful with the water birth- was just having a conversation today with the neonatologist about water birth babies that end up near drowning and with severe brain damage-


----------



## Aaisrie

I had a water birth and it was amazing and I'm planning on having another this time too. I had no stitches/cuts/tears at all. As long as they are still attached to the placenta [which generally they are!] they can't drown because their oxygen is still coming down the umbilical cord.


----------



## heva510

Yeah it's not the birth that affects me it's the after part so will discuss it at length before hand x I think I missed par where everyone added each other to Facebook pls feel free to add me heather Goodwin ( Manchester) or think if u search heva510 as username x


----------



## LittleGriffin

I have just won £50 quid on the monopoly tickets from mcdonalds!!!!!!!


----------



## Pippin

Cool Little Griffin!!! Go splash it on something nice and naughty!

Emmea, I listened to her twice again and it's not happened so hoping it's a one off. I'm definitely telling my MW Wed though :hugs:

As for the hospital bag I have nappies, maternity pads, A's outfit's and a new breast feeding nighty which I am already wearing lol as it's so comfy. All in a draw though not a bag and only bought as they were all on offer. Figured I get a little each month and then it'll be done without knowing.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aww heva - do you know why you retained last time? Did you have assisted delivery or anything? Generally I know that if you have had it once they lay down the law.

I am having a waterbirth but not delivering in the pool. I am going to deliver in my bed if I can make it or my soda lol. I don't want the clean up operation afterwards lol.

Congratulation littlegriff!!

I have not started my bag yet. I think o need to get a move on though as I can't afford it all ATM!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I haven't started my bag either!! I thought it was easier [not that I have naything to compare it to!] to deliver in the pool because I didn't have to wash or anything after haha

Here's a naked bump shot for you all!! 28 +1 today :]

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/IMG_0969_e.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/IMG_0971_e.jpg


----------



## LittleGriffin

We have just won £95 quid on the football!!! 
Today is shaping up to be a lucky day


----------



## heva510

Well done griffin :) 

They notsure why I happened theonly reason they can put forward is that I was induced 4 days after waters broke x


----------



## heva510

Had growth scan baby doing well weighs an estimate of 4 lb 1 oz with just over 8 wks growing x not allowed to use active birth centre as have to b on main delivery suites thatdrip in ready incase of probes but no reason why I can't use birth pool on there feel a lot more positive about everything now x


----------



## Pippin

That's good Heva, I can't use the birth centre either because of my asthma and BMI which is a bugger but to be truthful I was glad I was on the main bit last time as I needed an epidural and Kiwi delivery in the end as he had a big head. I like to be around doctors and drugs that can help me out lol. Scares me to think baby could get distressed and not have the theatre near by. Sam's heart dropped to an alarming rate during the end part of labour and I had a crash team with me assessing him within about 5 seconds. I've never seen people move so quickly into one room all my life, Simon just left for a snack so I was on my own. After a bit of discussion we changed positions and it was fine but I was so grateful they were there. Good weight though so that's nice and positive. :thumbup:


----------



## Aaisrie

Aww that's good Heva

Our "home from home" birth centre thing is on the same floor as the normal delivery but if you want drugs and stuff you have to be moved to the other bit... The nice thing is you get a MASSIVE room with a pool/bathroom area which has a consetina door thing and plasma tv on the wall in the home from home whereas in the normal bit you're either in a 4 bed bay or a tiny sideroom with not even a toilet


----------



## Emmea12uk

No fair griff!

Lovely bump eve - I was just like that with Tom. I am pretty similar now apart from the dreaded stretches are coming this time! 

Heva - induction causes all sorts. I hope you are ok this time.


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmea I have loads of stretchies too they just haven't been picked up on the camera LOL


----------



## Emmea12uk

Surely you don't deliver on a 4 bed ward eve? That is awful! We have a home from home center above the labour ward.

I got a call from mental health today re my fear of the labor ward. They want me to start cognitive behavioural therapy in case of an emergency in which I get transferred. I am quite happy about it actually - wish they had done it after I had Tom.


----------



## Aaisrie

No you start labour on the 4 bay [you only get a side room if you pay extra!] then when you're further on in labour you get moved to the labour bit and then back to the 4 bay again


----------



## heyyady

Just dropping in to say hello- and leave you with a picture and a thought...

Picture is of my little lovelies snuggling in a crib together at the NICU today :)


and the thought is this- as I have grown in this pregnancy, I have wondered and marveled constantly that I don't have any new stretch marks, only the old silver ones doing their job again- To which my husband would encourage and congratulate me... and then I had the girls... I can now see the bottom of my stomach and top of my thighs- and WOW is Hubby in trouble! :rofl:

Emma- that's great news, I', glad they are taking this seriously!
Eve- What a good weight!


----------



## sequeena

Aw heyyady I love seeing pics of your little ones they are gorgeous! My oh says I dont have any new stretchmarks and if hes lying il beat him lol x

my bump buddy in real life had her little girl on Friday by emergency c section. She was 32 weeks. I dont know the reason behind it yet but both are fine and the baby is able to breathe by itself x

AFM im finally into double digits and am only a week away from 3rd tri. Im scared!

I am still able to go to the birthing center and have a water birth because everything has healed up but im worried something will go wrong. If it does I have to be transferred by ambulance about 10 miles to the hospital. It might be more or less I have to find out. My oh worries and is encouraging me to go to the hospital anyway but if I go I may not get the birth I want. If I dont something may go wrong. How do I decide?


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone just thought I stop by and say hi :wave:

As you can see from my ticker I'm back on the ttc bandwagon petrified, no faith but trying again. I feel my body is ready (I've had 2 AF's since my last mmc) and emotionally as ready as I'll ever be.

I haven't read everything since I was last here but I follow eve and pip on fb so
I know they're ok and I see from the beautiful pics that we already have babies born wow!!

Love you all lots :)


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Aww that's good Heva
> 
> Our "home from home" birth centre thing is on the same floor as the normal delivery but if you want drugs and stuff you have to be moved to the other bit... The nice thing is you get a MASSIVE room with a pool/bathroom area which has a consetina door thing and plasma tv on the wall in the home from home whereas in the normal bit you're either in a 4 bed bay or a tiny sideroom with not even a toilet

Can I come live with you to have the baby then I can go there too :haha: sounds perfect our birth centre rooms are half the size of the delivery rooms and have no luxuries at all. Seen my friends in Australia too they sound like yours, amazing, very jealous.


----------



## Pippin

Embo78 said:


> Hey everyone just thought I stop by and say hi :wave:
> 
> As you can see from my ticker I'm back on the ttc bandwagon petrified, no faith but trying again. I feel my body is ready (I've had 2 AF's since my last mmc) and emotionally as ready as I'll ever be.
> 
> I haven't read everything since I was last here but I follow eve and pip on fb so
> I know they're ok and I see from the beautiful pics that we already have babies born wow!!
> 
> Love you all lots :)

Hey lovely, hoping you get your bfp soon and glad you feel more together emotionally :hug:. So hope you and Sassy get them together would be nice I feel. :hugs: Make sure you keep us updated with what's going on. Sending you lots of TTC :dust:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks pip. I've missed you all lots but not coming on here all the time helped with the healing :)


----------



## sequeena

Embo it's lovely to hear from you! I so hope you get a bfp soon x


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww soooo good to see you Em!!!

Pip our maternity was only rebuilt about 3 yrs ago, I think it was open about 6mo when I had Saraya there. There is another one going the other direction from me too which is a whole rebuilt hospital that has the same maternity but theirs is just a MW led unit so if anything goes wrong they get transferred to our hospital!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> No you start labour on the 4 bay [you only get a side room if you pay extra!] then when you're further on in labour you get moved to the labour bit and then back to the 4 bay again

That sucks!!! You get your own room with endings in our labour ward from the word go - provided you aren't too early as then you have to go home. But then you all know our labour ward - it is the one on on born every minute where everyone gEts a sectio N


----------



## Emmea12uk

heyyady said:


> Just dropping in to say hello- and leave you with a picture and a thought...
> 
> Picture is of my little lovelies snuggling in a crib together at the NICU today :)
> View attachment 198195
> 
> 
> and the thought is this- as I have grown in this pregnancy, I have wondered and marveled constantly that I don't have any new stretch marks, only the old silver ones doing their job again- To which my husband would encourage and congratulate me... and then I had the girls... I can now see the bottom of my stomach and top of my thighs- and WOW is Hubby in trouble! :rofl:
> 
> Emma- that's great news, I', glad they are taking this seriously!
> Eve- What a good weight!

Beautiful


----------



## Emmea12uk

sequeena said:


> Aw heyyady I love seeing pics of your little ones they are gorgeous! My oh says I dont have any new stretchmarks and if hes lying il beat him lol x
> 
> my bump buddy in real life had her little girl on Friday by emergency c section. She was 32 weeks. I dont know the reason behind it yet but both are fine and the baby is able to breathe by itself x
> 
> AFM im finally into double digits and am only a week away from 3rd tri. Im scared!
> 
> I am still able to go to the birthing center and have a water birth because everything has healed up but im worried something will go wrong. If it does I have to be transferred by ambulance about 10 miles to the hospital. It might be more or less I have to find out. My oh worries and is encouraging me to go to the hospital anyway but if I go I may not get the birth I want. If I dont something may go wrong. How do I decide?

Read up on other people's stories. The chances of anything gies wrong are so rare - the normal things that can go wrong aren't increasably urgent and you do get warning signs. 10 miles is not far and it can take as long as it will take you to get to hospital from the centre just to prep theatre or wait until it free.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Embo78 said:


> Hey everyone just thought I stop by and say hi :wave:
> 
> As you can see from my ticker I'm back on the ttc bandwagon petrified, no faith but trying again. I feel my body is ready (I've had 2 AF's since my last mmc) and emotionally as ready as I'll ever be.
> 
> I haven't read everything since I was last here but I follow eve and pip on fb so
> I know they're ok and I see from the beautiful pics that we already have babies born wow!!
> 
> Love you all lots :)

Hi embo!! Good to see you back!


----------



## sequeena

Emmea thanks for that, I'd not even considered prepping or theatre not being free xx


----------



## Pippin

Our maternity wing was done about three years ago to Aaisrie, it's like a hotel lol. Wood panelling all along one wall and all the bits and bobs are hidden behind the panels including the resus' bed for the baby, gas and air, monitors etc it's amazing. They can be hidden away till needed to keep the mother calmer. Thankfully nothing like one born every minute Emmea otherwise I'd be going else where like you :hugs: We have the option of staying/going home until 4cm when we can go straight into delivery. The wards are four to a room but I had my own room last time as I had a catheter and my lovely mw wanggled it for me without even asking. I think I'm fairly relaxed and looking forward to labour because I know what to expect now. Just hoping I never have to see the theatre side of it :wacko:


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea our home from home is like that too with the hidden stuff behind the wall!! You can see one of the cupboards open here behind us - this was right after Saraya was born... can you tell I've just been through a 14.5hr labour!! lol

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Saraya/0309/08032009425e.jpg


----------



## Pippin

Yes that's like it but ours is walnut with no handles just push them lol :thumbup:

You look fab, wish my labour was 14 hours try 54 from first contraction to birth :dohh: hoping for a short one this time.


----------



## heva510

Hi all how is everyone x had a scary day today ended up being admitted to hospital with stomach cramps and back pain x baby ok it's muscular so on strong pain killers and called wedding off cos rather. Than be thereto support me and baby babys dad has been in pub all day and is still there x


----------



## heyyady

As I said, Love, try not to murder him- let him have his baby freak out and THEN hit him for all he's worth! :hug:


----------



## Pippin

Oh no Heva that's terrible. Hope you feel better soon and I echo what Heyyady said!!! Not exactly fair on you but I know lots of men do it. Take care f yourself honey. xxx


----------



## sequeena

heva510 said:


> Hi all how is everyone x had a scary day today ended up being admitted to hospital with stomach cramps and back pain x baby ok it's muscular so on strong pain killers and called wedding off cos rather. Than be thereto support me and baby babys dad has been in pub all day and is still there x

I'm sorry Hun that's awful xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Hope everything gets sorted Heva


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hello ladies,

I'll catch you up with me first and then i will catch up with you!

So, after nearly passing out in church on Easter Sunday and the Midwife checking everything was ok with Summer i still was not feeling well. I went to the doctors last Tuesday and i had got a throat infection so they gave me Anti-Biotics and i have been feeling like poop ever since. It's been nice that Jimmy has been off though and he has looked after me very well. I'm starting to feel a bit better now but my throat is still so sore.

We have started Summer's nursery, she now has a wardrobe with all her clothes hanging up ready, a storage unit and some drawers - although there were no drawer bottoms in the box so they are not fully assembled yet!! Her cot is on it's way and she just needs a changing table, feeding chair and some more storage as well as the usual decoration bits and bobs.

We had our 4D Scan on Saturday. Summer is head down still and likes it so it was difficult to see her at times but we got photo's and DVD footage. We saw her sucking her thumb, opening and closing her mouth, yawning and resting her hands on the sides of her face as well as licking her arm?!? It was all very cute!! They measured her and she was measuring 2 days bigger and is estimated to weigh roughly 2lb 4oz.

I have the Midwife tomorrow and they will measure my bump for the first time!
Also, now i am 27 weeks, does this mean i am 3RD Tri??
I have my Anti-D injection next week too, has anyone had this? Does it hurt? I'm not very good with needles!!

Finally, for those of you who already have children, did you do perineal massage? My sister works at the maternity ward where i will have Summer and she says its best to do it to reduce the risk of tearing or having to be cut. I have looked into it and i'm not that keen, although i would rather do it that than tear!!

Sorry for the long post!!

Xx


----------



## LittleGriffin

Heyyady - The pic of your girls in the NICU just melts my heart!
Eve - Your bump is so cute, you don't have a belly button anymore! I still have half a one!
Heva - Hope things are a bit easier pain wise and that your man has grown a pair!!
Embo - So lovely to hear from you, i hope you get your BFP soon and we will all be here to support you!


----------



## LittleGriffin

oh, 1 more thing - On Saturday we have our Anti-Natal class where we will see the labour suites and talk about birth plans and pain relief etc etc. Everything is just getting so close! I can't wait until July!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Caroline I didn't do a PM and still didn't tear or need cut but then I had a water birth which reduces the chance of it too. I'm really funny about bum stuff - until this pregnancy I couldn't have even talked about poo or piles!!!
And about my bellybutton, with Saraya it didn't pop until near the end but with Atticus it popped at 11 weeks!!!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

I hope this works .......

Summer Grace Griffin :baby:
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww Caroline she's gorgeous!! I'm so jealous I wish I could afford a 3d scan but they're like £200 at the cheapest here!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Aaisrie said:


> Awww Caroline she's gorgeous!! I'm so jealous I wish I could afford a 3d scan but they're like £200 at the cheapest here!!

Yeah it cost £189 :wacko: but it was worth it so i'm glad we had the opportunity. Xx


----------



## Aaisrie

lol I'm -£200 in my account... so I don't think it would be a good idea considering I've bought nothing for Atticus yet! I don't even have crib sheets yet...


----------



## Pippin

Awwww fabulous LG!!! What a gorgeous little princess.

Aaisrie I went to the theatre last night to watch To Kill a Mocking Bird and it made me smile lots to hear the name Atticus every time. Sounded great with a deep south American accent :thumbup: just though I'd tell you.

MW today al fine with hb so she's not worried. Trace of protein hough which I never had with Sam. Passed gtt too with flying colours :yipee: another thing not to worry about.


----------



## Pippin

Eeeeek check out the pregnancy test gallery. :winkwink:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Pippin said:


> Eeeeek check out the pregnancy test gallery. :winkwink:

Do you mean Embo? I have seen it! Where is she???? Xx


----------



## sequeena

Oh my god embo or sassy??? I'm going!!! :happydance:


----------



## Embo78

Hey girlies I'm in absolute shock but utterly delighted to be expecting again. We only decided 11 days ago to start trying again and here I am with a :bfp:

I think I actually am in shock. Still haven't got my head around it but I'm very happy.


----------



## sequeena

Aw I am so happy for you Hun!! :hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

Congratulations Embo so pleased for you.

Sequeena definitely not me, having the period from hell, 8 week cycle never looked like I ovulated from temps and OPK. Really heavy bleeding and lots of clots, wondering if not everything cleared out completely from having Archie??? Is that possible???

Have been reading everyone's posts as they've come up on my emails, just been so busy sorting out everything for hospital meeting yesterday. All went very well and everyone was on board with changing policy. Well all except one woman who was very rude, non-verbally aggressive, and didn't agree with anything. One of the changes is to change terminology from products/fetus etc to baby and this woman started talking about products. You'll never guess who she was........the bereavement support midwife. And yes she's the one who shouted at me saying she didn't know why I was upset when I found out what they'd done to Archie!!!

Anyway girls will try and be more studious with our thread :rofl:

Love ya all xxxxx


----------



## SassyLou

Oh and just while I'm on here and can moan to you all my backs killing me, I've got dragging pains in my legs and the bottom feels like its gonna fall out of my lady-bits :blush:

And this has been going on like this since Tuesday, was spotting and cramping from Saturday before!!!


----------



## sequeena

She is the bereavement midwife??? Wtf!!! Also boo to af from hell :(


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> She is the bereavement midwife??? Wtf!!! Also boo to af from hell :(

Yep the bereavement midwife, don't think she went down right well with some of the other people there. Will PM you xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Em, so so so happy for you!!!

Sarah what a stupid bitch... you want me to come hit her a slap?? 

AFM - I've been having crazy sore sharp/stabbing pains in my cervix since yesterday... so exhausted from both the pain and not sleeping well because of the pain. I think Atticus' head is pushing on my cervix but it's so freakin' sore... never had it with Saraya?


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> Oh Em, so so so happy for you!!!
> 
> Sarah what a stupid bitch... you want me to come hit her a slap??
> 
> AFM - I've been having crazy sore sharp/stabbing pains in my cervix since yesterday... so exhausted from both the pain and not sleeping well because of the pain. I think Atticus' head is pushing on my cervix but it's so freakin' sore... never had it with Saraya?

You're more than welcome to come and slap her that's if I don't first. Honestly she was such a bitch, came late, was really chavvy, god help anyone who needs bereavement counselling from her!!! The hospitals policy is appauling, the head of womens services has been fantastic with us and is so upset that its gone un-noticed. However, turns out that in theory if you followed the policy 23+6 week stillborn babies could be treated in the same way they treated Archie iykwim? This bitch was aware of that!!!??? At least no one else realised that, and were as disgusted as I was.

Sorry you're suffering, I think all these things get worse with each pregnancy. George used to feel like he was trying to dig his way out down there. Not long to go now though, its so exciting, I can't wait to see everyone's pics.

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

That's so ridiculous Sarah... I'm glad that you are doing something to get it all changed - maybe they should offer YOU that silly bitch's job!!!


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> That's so ridiculous Sarah... I'm glad that you are doing something to get it all changed - maybe they should offer YOU that silly bitch's job!!!

Rob said on the way home, maybe we should offer to do that bitches job for free, he thinks the only thing we should ask for in payment is expenses and the bitch sacking :haha:

Have a meeting week after next with histopathology to discuss the alternative ways to store babies. We still can't get to the bottom of what should have happened to Archie the policy is so contradictory!!! I've said at best the way they stored Archie should be stopped for all gestations (referred to it in meeting as a barbaric practice and said they weren't my words but the words of a friend who used to be a nurse) if that can't happen for logistical reasons then I won't be happy but will settle for parents being informed and consent being needed.

One of the midwives said that they find it very difficult to discuss things like this with grieving parents. My fantastic husband thinking on his feet pointed out that if something that you do in your working practice makes you feel uncomfortable to discuss then maybe that tells you that you shouldn't be doing it. 

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Love that last bit Sarah - Rob was obviously on the ball!!


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> Love that last bit Sarah - Rob was obviously on the ball!!

Also turns out, the bitch was very eager to tell us, that they're so good they now need consent from parents to take pictures. (years ago they used to take them for parents who didn't want to see their babies in case they changed their mind when it was too late). So my dear husband, on the ball again, pointed out that they need consent to take a photograph but not to do that to our baby. You should have seen her face. 

Also when we found out about Archie and I was upset the woman now referred to as 'the bitch' tried quoting the human tissue act to me, what she said is a load of bull, anyway you should have seen her face when I started quoting the human tissue act as well as the royal college of nursing code of practice and also SANDS guide for professional practice :happydance:. I know I shouldn't get a kick out of it but I've had very little to get a kick out of these last few months. 

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Sarah you totally deserved to get a kick out of it!! I mean it's pissing in the face of her "knowledge"... personally I think my snake would have more brains than she apparently does!!!
And so true about the photos!! LOL what a ****** she is!!


----------



## Pippin

Sassy you sound liked you rocked hon :thumbup: in what must have been a very difficult meeting. I'm proud of you both hon :hugs: 

:hug: :hug:


----------



## Pippin

Embo said it a million times but CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Would you like me to add you to the front page again? :happydance:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Hi ladies!!! I have been on my holidays and signal was poor poor poor!

Everything with me is good - nothing to report!

Yay embo!! I am over the m


----------



## Emmea12uk

Hi ladies!!! I have been on my holidays and signal was poor poor poor!

Everything with me is good - nothing to report! My bump is mahooosive! I am bigger now that I was when I was 40 weeks last time! But she is posterior permanently too which my son wasn't. I hope she moves soon or I won't do so well at home!

Yay embo!! I am over the moon for you!


----------



## Embo78

I'm a bit scared bout being on the front page!!! It's weird but can I go on when Ive got past 6+3?

I'm not really fitting in anywhere on Bnb at the mo. First tri just seems so alien to me. Here I'm many many weeks behind you all. There's only so many tests I can take hehe.
But you guys were so supportive of me so I'd like to hang out here. I defo feel "safe" here!

Quick question - eve you might know this. I remember an incident with your electric blanket ages ago.
I've just woken up burning hot and sweating and now I'm worried my body temp got to high? Any info would be greatly appreciated. I really don't wanna get the googling bug!!
Oh and I also dreamt I was having twins!! Twin boys!! Eeek!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh apparently it's very unlikely the blanket can cause harm because your body sweating causes your temp to regulate... or something like that but yes it totally freaked me out but as you can see by my huge size, Atticus is fine!! And as for the twin dreams I had the constantly this pregnancy until about 20w!!!


----------



## Embo78

:rofl: eve !!!

That has put my mind at ease and made me smile too!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Em I'm so happy you're back :]

Oh and Chris calls me behemoth constantly I'm so massive!!


----------



## Pippin

I thought that might be the case Embo so I didn't just assume. I can totally understand :hugs: will you be able to go for early scans like last time? Don't worry about the temp thing your body is very good at protecting that egg. Only thing they say no to is saunas and if your blanket gets that hot you need to get your money back lol :haha: Everyone is safe in here no matter what are position is :hugs:

Emmea welcome back from holiday hope you had a fab time. Xxx


----------



## Embo78

Eve you are rather large !! I was looking at your new pic on fb :)

Thanks for your kind words pip you have a great way of putting peeps at ease, you too eve. 

The Epu told me that I can have a scan every week from week 6 to week 20 if that's what I want. Sooo reassuring and now I know I won't have to wait two weeks between scans. I've decided I want my first scan at 7 weeks. I'm hoping to save myself some worry x


----------



## Aaisrie

Em that's a really good idea. I had mine at 7+2 and I'm glad I didn't have it earlier when you see all the threads on here about not seeing a hb etc I'm so glad they're gonna look after you better!!!

And yes I'm a huge beast!!! LOL It makes my boobs look small - ummm 32G is not small!!


----------



## sequeena

I somehow unsubscribed from this. Bloody iphone!!


----------



## heyyady

Miss Rochelle is home! hoping to have her sister here by Tuesday as well <3


congrats Em!

Eve- you look great- My suggestion is to smack Chris whenever he calls you names! :rofl:


----------



## Embo78

Heyyady what a beautiful baby. Congrats :)


----------



## Aaisrie

H I do frequently! He's only messing though, it's endearing!!


----------



## Pippin

Embo that's fab news they'll give you scans weekly. Nicer than my blooming epu when I asked with this one they said no definitely no :( Good plan starting at 7 weeks. I paid for a private one each time then although this little lady measured 8 weeks 4 days ahead :haha: glad you have your pills to start popping :winkwink:

Heyyady so excited for you love. Soon you'll be complete. Means you can get a routine before she arrives so it's not all at once if you know what I mean :hugs:

I'm jealous of your bump Aaisrie it's gorgeous. 

As for me I had a bit of an emotional meltdown this weekend. My brother is over from America and my folks are up to see him so it's all a bit much as I don't get to see him often. I've slept so badly last few nights lack of sleeps seriously to blame. Only got him today and 2 hours tomorrow :( but he's over for the birth (not to see it lol) so not long again I'm being spoilt seeing him so soon. Hard when he's so far away and we've always been so close. Anyway I waffle sorry. 

Hope your all ok. X


----------



## LittleGriffin

Congrats Embo!!

Congrats on bringing Rochelle home Heyyady! Can't wait to see the pic of her sister at home too!

Xx


----------



## Pippin

Me too, you should be home soon heyyady :yipee: :wohoo:

Embo have you phoned epu yet honey? xxx


----------



## Embo78

I've phoned them. I put the phone down the first three attempts :dohh:

I didn't tell her my name. It was the bitch nurse who answered so there was NO way I was even talking to her. I just said "I've suffered 2 recent losses and I was told to take baby aspirin with my next bfp. Is baby aspirin the 75mg you can buy" She confirmed and I said I'll phone back in a week cos it's still very early!

I'll phone back at some point this week and ask for the lovely, wonderful, compassionate nurse who I ADORE !!!!


----------



## Embo78

Oh and I feel like AF is gonna show. Been having mega mega cramping :( AF is due tomorrow :shrug:


----------



## Aaisrie

Deep breaths Em - remember those are also normal early pregnancy symptoms!!


----------



## sequeena

Embo78 said:


> Oh and I feel like AF is gonna show. Been having mega mega cramping :( AF is due tomorrow :shrug:

:hugs: I remember the week I was meant to get my af I had loads of cramps, that's why I didn't twig until I was a week late.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks eve and sequena. I'm hoping that my lil baba is bedding furiously into my uterus!! Nice and comfy!


----------



## sequeena

I still get that awful deep ache now whenever Thomas is growing :flower: it's scary but normal :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

I didn't even know I was pregnant until AF was nearly 2w late because I was so convinced I wasn't!!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi girls,

I had my Anti-D injection yesterday as i'm Rhesus negative. It hurt! It took so long for all the fluid to get in my arm and it stung like hell, but hey it's done now! I may have to have another at 34 weeks ish but they don't know yet.

Hope everyone is ok. Xx


----------



## Embo78

Well AF day is here and after all the cramping/pulling/twitching!! She isn't here :yipee: :yipee:
I've even plucked up the courage to actually give my name to the EPU!! Melissa's phoning me back at some point today :yipee:

Hope everyone else is good :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Well done em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I did type that all in caps and it made it small again!!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Eve! Yea it doesn't let you post with caps locks!!

The cramping has died down a little today. Not having many symptoms but I'm still sooo early and I'm not at work lol !! When I'm just sat around it's easy not to notice!


----------



## Aaisrie

Exactly!! I'm loving your positive attitude :] You can have my hyperemesis if it'll make you feel better!!


----------



## Embo78

Erm.... I don't think I could handle it Eve!!!! I'm such a wimp!!!

Just been to visit my grandma and her little westie Harry was knocking me sick!! He didn't smell bad, just like a normal dog but to me it was bleeuurrrgghhh!! My grandma asked me if I was pregnant!!!!!!! I just joked and said, " blumming 'eck I can't have any thing without being pregnant!!" and that was that, I didn't lie :rofl:

Then I went food shopping and the nausea was awful, every time the car went over a bump I was gipping!!!!!


----------



## Pippin

Well done Embo hope she doesn't take too long to phone back and remember all your symptoms are perfectly normal. I felt like AF was coming so badly both times (not so much with the one I lost). Very good sign baby is making him/herself comfy :yipee:


----------



## Embo78

First scan two weeks on Friday eeek :)


----------



## sequeena

Embo I hope you feel better soon! I couldn't go round a supermarket properly until about 20 weeks :sick:


----------



## Pippin

Thought you'd like to see a bump picture, think she's grown :haha: Giving Eve a run for her money :haha: Think the kids at school have finally twigged today, got some 'looks'. Still to scared to actually ask me :dohh: Top shows it off well.
 



Attached Files:







29+4 cropped.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol Pip according to my mum I've grown a lot this week... both her and my sister were shocked when they saw me. My auntie said I look big in my FB profile pic but IRL I'm massive!!!

Em I still can't stand the smell of the tumbledryer it makes me heave every time it's on.... it's the one smell that REALLY gets me!!


----------



## Pippin

Embo78 said:


> First scan two weeks on Friday eeek :)

I missed that yesterday :yipee: have everything crossed for you. xxx


----------



## Embo78

Thank you Pip :)

Eve I really need your help again. Can you help me to change my journal link to a link that says My PAL's Journal. Cheers hunny. I'm useless :(


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi ladies, hope you are all well!

Good luck with the scan Embo, i will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

As for me, i have been to my usual 4 weekly hospital check-up. Baby Griff is growing well and i love to see her plots on the growth chart. Also, i am having Braxton Hicks!!!!! I started feeling a tightening in my stomach yesterday and then started to feel sick and it was the same today. When the Midwife was feeling my stomach to do the growth chart she said 'oh, can you feel that?' and i said 'yeah it been happening since yesterday and it hurts!' She said 'that's because your having Braxton Hicks!'
She says it's all normal though and will just come and go. Weird eh?

Caroline. Xx


----------



## Embo78

Aw that's so sweet lilgriff!! :)


----------



## Embo78

Not the braxten hicks. They're weird and actually hurt sometimes!! x


----------



## Aaisrie

BH second time round are WAY worse than 1st time!! 

Em you want the code to say:


Code:
[url="*https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/493999-embos-pal-journal-im-baaaack-oh-help-new-journey-pg-28-a-28.html#post10450307"]Embo's PAL's Journal or whatever you want it to say here!![*/url]
Take out the * in the code!! Plus that link should take you straight to the starting post on pg 28 too

AFM I'm just back from the hospital after suffering really bad pain/pressure behind the eyes that wouldn't go away.. fortunately it's not pre-eclampsia she thinks it's just a severe tension headache. I did get a wee scan though and Atticus is still measuring ahead at 31 +4 when I'm only 30 +3! lol


----------



## Embo78

Thanks eve!

Great news on the scan, not good to know you're eyes are bad. You certainly haven't had an easy time of it. But atticus will be totally worth it x


----------



## Aaisrie

He's already worth it... he'll just be grounded until he's 107 to pay for all of this!!!


----------



## Embo78

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh that is where you wanted that link to go right... or did you want it to go to the first page of your journal?


----------



## Embo78

No that page is brill, if peeps wanna go back and read they can but this is a brand new pregnancy, brand new journey. It just didn't seem right starting another journal.


----------



## LittleGriffin

Happy 29 weeks to Me, Jimmy and Baby Griff!!!!


----------



## Pippin

Do your braxton hicks make you want the loo?? I get this feeling like I really need to go like I've got an upset tummy and then stops after a minute or so. I had BH with Sam near the end but can't remember what they felt like to be honest. This is much earlier.


----------



## sequeena

Happy 29 weeks Caroline!

Pip I've not had bh for a while and if I have I've not noticed :lol:

I had my GTT yesterday and it went really well. I'm not sure what the nurse expected but when she asked me how I was after the 2 hours and I said I was fine she was shocked. Fingers crossed it's good news xx my test finished at 10:45am and my midwife tested my urine at 2pm. She expected a lot of glucose to still be in my system but there wasn't anything :happydance:

I've been quite busy cleaning today but am very happy to have fur free floors!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Pippin said:


> Do your braxton hicks make you want the loo?? I get this feeling like I really need to go like I've got an upset tummy and then stops after a minute or so. I had BH with Sam near the end but can't remember what they felt like to be honest. This is much earlier.

Yeah, that's what happens to me too!!


----------



## Pippin

Thanks LG. Hoping it'll be a good sign things are easier and quicker this time :dohh:

How's everyone? Anything nice planned for the weekend?


----------



## Embo78

Hey pip! I usually enjoy staying in bed til at least 10 on a Saturday but got up half an hr ago cos I fell asleep so early!
Got quite a busy weekend. Going shopping today and me n oli are making a start on his project.
Then tomorrow, my mums for tea, picking my sister up and going to see Sally Morgan. It's not really my thing but my sis absolutely loves her so I got her a ticket for Christmas!

What are you up to?


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm dying... didn't go to sleep until gone 2 and then HG woke me at 5... been sitting with my head in a bowl since :[


----------



## sequeena

Food shopping (hopefully) and that's about it for me. Apart from cleaning. Grr.


----------



## LittleGriffin

It's finally here!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Limited Edition Pink - Stokke Xplory
One hot set of wheels for Baby Girl Griff! :baby:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0716.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Pippin

Embo78 said:


> Hey pip! I usually enjoy staying in bed til at least 10 on a Saturday but got up half an hr ago cos I fell asleep so early!
> Got quite a busy weekend. Going shopping today and me n oli are making a start on his project.
> Then tomorrow, my mums for tea, picking my sister up and going to see Sally Morgan. It's not really my thing but my sis absolutely loves her so I got her a ticket for Christmas!
> 
> What are you up to?

Nice busy weekend. I went to the allotment with dh and Sam this morning now watching football FA cup final as husband supports Man City and is there. Sam happily playing with cars. Tomorrow I have a girl coming for an art lesson (must plan that) and not much else to be honest.



sequeena said:


> Food shopping (hopefully) and that's about it for me. Apart from cleaning. Grr.

By something yummy :pizza:



Aaisrie said:


> I'm dying... didn't go to sleep until gone 2 and then HG woke me at 5... been sitting with my head in a bowl since :[

Ohhh grrrrr, that's poo hon! Hope you feel better later. x


----------



## Pippin

LittleGriffin said:


> It's finally here!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Limited Edition Pink - Stokke Xplory
> One hot set of wheels for Baby Girl Griff! :baby:

Nice!!! :thumbup: Looks very swish and very pink hehehe


----------



## sequeena

No food shopping because OHs dad is ignoring our calls. Nevermind :cry:

Love the pram x


----------



## Pippin

Oh bum, thought about doing it on line hon? xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Ketones are at +4 :[ I should have rung at +3 but I don't want to go :[


----------



## Pippin

Oh Aaisrie you need to call them love. I know you don't want to but you need to :hugs: hope they get fluid in you quickly and all is well :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Eve you know you have to phone honey :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

I don't want to because I'll be stuck in there for 2 days and even when I said to Chris he's just like "do you want dinner" and ignoring the fact I'm crazy ketonic right now... I can hardly stand and he just wants to fill his face :[


----------



## Pippin

You know you need to for you and the baby hon, have you been able to keep any fluids down???


----------



## Embo78

What will happen if you don't go?


----------



## Aaisrie

It's a catch 22 really... it's bad for baby but I'm so dyhydrated which makes me more sick... I'm sipping fluids but the acid is all up my throat and the fluids moving in my tummy makes me more sick....


----------



## Embo78

It sounds like you need to go sweetie. Never mind Chris it's important that you get this sorted :hugs:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

LilGriff i LOVE your pram! I wish things like that were available here in the US. I find the strollers here so boring and plain.!

I had my LAP surgery on tuesday... recovering well.. have a cut in my belly button and at the spot they do c sections. They are small but really sore and my tummy is bruised. The best part is the Dr said that i have NO visible infertility problems in my uterus or on my ovaries or anything and i am a candidate for fertility shots! Hopefully i'll get to bring up the rear of PAL with a sticky baby in the next few months!


----------



## sequeena

I hope you've rung them eve you'd be silly not to :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

LuvMySoldier said:


> LilGriff i LOVE your pram! I wish things like that were available here in the US. I find the strollers here so boring and plain.!
> 
> I had my LAP surgery on tuesday... recovering well.. have a cut in my belly button and at the spot they do c sections. They are small but really sore and my tummy is bruised. The best part is the Dr said that i have NO visible infertility problems in my uterus or on my ovaries or anything and i am a candidate for fertility shots! Hopefully i'll get to bring up the rear of PAL with a sticky baby in the next few months!

Ohhh sounds painful hon but glad it went as well as can be expected. When will you start the fertility treatment? xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Hopefully get out tomorrow, in the meantime 

30 +6
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/b1418838.jpg


----------



## sequeena

Nice pic :thumbup:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Awww Eve, I hope your feeling better soon.
Thanks everyone for your nice comments on the pram, we LOVE it!!
Luvmysoilder - It's lovely to hear from you. I will keep my fingers crossed!

Xx


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Pippin said:


> Ohhh sounds painful hon but glad it went as well as can be expected. When will you start the fertility treatment? xxx


I have my post op appt on tuesday morning so i'm hoping to have some more information then :)


----------



## heyyady

Luv- great news that you're a good candidate for the shots! Fingers crossed! 
Eve- :hug: hope you feel better- Love the bump <3


Great grandma with the girls


Rochelle with big sister Bethy (JUST released from the hospital- we were in the waiting room)


Mommy and Charlotte on BnB :)


----------



## Pippin

Glad you went in Eve :hugs: always best to stay on top of things. Great bump

Heyyady great pictures. Such cuties. xxx

AFM I splashed out on a monsoon Maxi dress today. Great over bump I feel so comfortable it's unreal worth the money and means I'll have it after too. It's even got easy access for breastfeeding so bring on the summer :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Just so you all know Emma is in too, she said she doesn't have enough reception for bnb but shes in for rehydration think she was vomiting... Wonder if she picked up what Tom had?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Hi everyone!!

Great to see your bfp again embo! It is so exciting to have you back!!!

Lovely bump pic pip - you look so beautiful.

It's not fair you guys are just now talking about bh! I have had them really bad since wk16 and now they are horrid. I can barely breath and I feel sick and they can come four plus times an hour:( no one seems to care so I am not worried. I am going to have one mega fit uterus! And yes it makes me pee alot lol 

Beautiful pic heyady! Glad they are home.

Afm - I got moved last night to somewhere with reception! Hurrah! I am on my 4th bag of fluids and it keeps coming. I had tom's bug but it was still going strong long after 24 hours and nothing would stay down. My keytones were as bad as they get and I was so dehydrated my feet and hands were going numb. I have sticky blood too so am a dvt risk. Just ate my first food so hopefully will be home soon. I didn't realise how hard it was to get out of this place! They are ctging like mad and keep referring to her as Tony baby! She can't be that small - I am huge!

I can't believe how rubbish they are about my bug too - they tried to stick me on a ward last night and this morning sent me to the kitchen to make breakfast - I am on a ward full of new babies fgs! No wonder it is rife in here.

How are you feeling today eve? You have my total sympathy - being in here totally sucks. Xxx


----------



## heyyady

I'm sorry- you have to make your own breakfast??? I so don't understand your health care system! 
Hope you keep everything down and get home to your little man quickly! :hug:


----------



## Aaisrie

H it's only in maternity that you normally make your own, it encourages new mums to move around after labour or section. When I was on gynae I had my breakfast brought to me but IRS nicer making your own because you can choose what you have and when you have it.
Dr said if I kept breakfast down I got the drip down, CHECK, and if I keep lunch down too I can go home :) 
I'm on the EKG atm and it's showing tightenings which I can't even feel but Kiera the nurse is concerned because they are too regular for BH so she wants the dr to take a look at it... FFS anddd I've been awake since 7 because the 2 girls who were in the bay were awake and so started talking really loudly and woke me up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pippin

Goodness ladies get well soon. Hope you both get to go home soon. I said on fb eve we don't want any babies just yet hun so keep him in for longer. :hugs: Emma I thought they'd have you isolated :saywhat: that part of our system I really don't understand :dohh: never made my own breakfast though!

Thanks for the lovely words Emma we need to see your bump too and you little griffin. :thumbup:


----------



## heva510

hi all 

eve emma sorry your both not well :(

embo great to see u 

just thought i post u all a wedding pic day went amazing and my dad made sure we had sun even though he was sadly missed on the day
 



Attached Files:







209754_1971935507735_1523451700_32128711_3709830_o.jpg
File size: 80.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## LittleGriffin

Heva - You look gorgeous! Xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Gorgeous Heva!


----------



## sequeena

Beautiful pic Emma what a lovely day :hugs:

Just popping by to let you girls know I passed my GTT x I was well under the 11.1 mark. My blood sugars after the test were 3.9 xx

I had another scan yesterday and little man is getting big now, he's still measuring bang on so hopefully will give to an average sized baby?? My next scan is at 32+4 :D


----------



## SassyLou

Hi Ladies :hi: I have been following you all via email update. But going to try and do a catch up since I last posted please be patient with me :haha:

xxx


----------



## sequeena

Oh I feel so miserable today :cry:

I had to walk 4 miles in the rain, up and down the mountain to go to a doctors appointment with Sean and I'm paying for it with some pretty horrific pelvic pain :cry: and because I'm hypermobile in my knees one kept giving way and is now extremely sore. I have to walk even further tomorrow to get my 28 week bloods done and public transport is so expensive where I live. Seans dad works in London from Monday to Thursday so we can't even ask him for a lift :( and I have to go to asda tomorrow to get some food, thank god there is a free bus running there and back.

It's getting closer to one of my angel's due date too and I'm feeling down about that though part of me is telling me to fuck up because I have Thomas.

I am just not very good company today ladies, sorry :cry:


----------



## Embo78

:hugs: sequena


----------



## SassyLou

*Embo*

Its so fantastic that your EPU will scan you every week, at the hospital I went to for my check up after Archie (not the hospital I had him at) they said they would only give me an extra 8 week scan, I pointed out that my worry time would be during 2nd tri and could they do extra scans then instead and they said no!
Maybe you'll answer this as I carry on reading but if not, did you enjoy Sally Morgan?

*Heyyady*

I know I've commented on FB but your girls are too gorgeous for words, its a shame you don't live over here, I'd be a permenant fixture :haha:
Love the picture of the girls with great-grandma and with big sister.

*Pip* 

Pleased to hear your brother's visiting.
Post 2739 Nice bump pic :thumbup:
As for the weekend here's the link to my post in SIDS, Stillbirth, Neonatal death section, suffice to say I didn't have a good weekend, but all is well now! https://www.babyandbump.com/stillbi...ssing-baby-memorial-service-really-upset.html 
Glad Man City won.
Picture of you in the maxi dress would be nice, please!

*LittleGriff*

The anti-D sounds terrible. 
Pleased to hear baby Griff is growing well.
Post 2752 Happy 29 weeks :happydance:
Gorgeous pram.

*Eve*

Sorry to hear you've had headaches, when I got pre-eclampsia with my eldest the headaches were the last symptom oh and the flashing lights!!! Pleased Atticus is growing well.
As for making Atticus pay for all your suffering I say GO FOR IT GIRL!
Not the dreaded HG again :nope: I like the way everyone told you to phone and I know you did!!!
Post 2776 Nice bump pic!
Seen your tracing lets hope those tightenings don't get any stronger, well not for a few weeks.

*Sequeena*

Well done with the GTT, and well done for the fur free flours :haha:
Pleased the scan went well.
Sorry you're have a crap day.

*LMS*

Pleased the surgery went well, its great they didn't find any problems. 

*Emma*

Can't believe you ended up in hospital, hopefully recovering well now? I can't believe they put you on a ward with babies, idiots! Was it the hospital off the TV?

*Heva*

Gorgeous wedding picture, hope you had a great day, CONGRATULATIONS!

AFM not much to report really, sent SANDS our story, they appear quite interested in helping. 
Harry was in a dance show on Friday and Saturday (street dancing) he danced to Smooth Criminal with some other boys, he was really good.
Rob's not very well, man flu, I've told him its because he left me on my own all weekend :haha:

I wrote our story for SANDS in quite a narrative form and thought I'd post it for you all to read if thats ok?

Gosh I need to catch up more often, as I said I do keep track via email notification.

Love you all.

Sarah xxx


----------



## sequeena

Sassy when I had my bleed at almost 15 weeks I had to fight with my local hospital for a scan because they 'dont usually do them past 12 weeks' :growlmad: in the end my doctor demanded they do it, hopefully the same will happen for you as you definitely need the reassurance xx


----------



## Kimberly28

Hi Pip! I remember you and I'm sure you remember me. :flower: Well after 10 long months of TTC after our mmc in June last year I'm finally pregnant. I got my :bfp: this morning. I'm excited and shocked as I had lost hope we'd ever get preg again but here I am, cautiously. I'm still very paranoid and fearful of another loss but trying to think and feel positive about this one. So far my symptoms are fatigue, peeing more, cravings, increased appetite, and spotting (almost completely gone now). But I spotted through all of first tri with Bryson. So I'm trying to not worry too much about that. But I'm sure you know what a worry wart we all can be. :dohh: Sticky dust for everyone here who is preggers and hoping their bean sticks too! :dust: :dust:


----------



## sequeena

Kimberely congratulations on your bfp!


----------



## heyyady

Kimberly- congrats hon!
Sequeena- so sorry about your pelvis :hugs: mine is still giving me a run for it now and then, but is SOOO much better now that they are born- just know there's an end in sight, Mama! 
Sarah- I wish you were closer, too! :hug: As it is, though, that's one hell of a commute! :haha:


----------



## sequeena

That's what I kept telling myself earlier, I suffered 10 weeks of constant ms, I can do this!!!


----------



## Embo78

Congrats Kimberley :)


----------



## Embo78

Sassy. I had a lovely evening with my family. Still not sure whether I 100% believe but she was very good and got loads of info right. There were some heartbreaking stories tho. Almost bawled my eyes out a few times!!


----------



## SassyLou

Hi, back again :wacko:

Couldn't send my story off to SANDS without sharing it with my special ladies. It is intentionally written in a very narrative form and is put together from the many posts I've made within BnB.

I'm gonna put it in a spoiler and fully understand if some of you don't want to read it.


Spoiler
OUR STORY OF OUR BEAUTIFUL AND PRECIOUS BOY ARCHIE

Archie was a very much wanted baby, my husband, sons and I were so excited to find we were having another child, I'm 39 and my husband is 47. We'd had an 'accidental' pregnancy which sadly ended in miscarriage at 8 weeks in August 2010. We realised how much we wanted another child and fell pregnant again quite quickly in October 2010. As those who've been pregnant again after a loss will know its a nerve racking experience, however, our 12 week scan was fantastic and there was our little baby, heart beating and wriggling away. I had an appointment with the midwife at 15+1 weeks and heard Archie's heart beating, by this point I'd also felt him moving. Just over a week later whilst going to the toilet I had the tiniest spot of blood, honestly it was a speck. But after having had a miscarriage it worried me. I phoned the midwife and she told me to pop down so she could listen for the heartbeat. She spent over half an hour trying to find it but couldn't so sent me to the hospital. By this point it was early evening so I was sent to the ward where a doctor came and scanned me on a portable scan machine. In that moment mine and my husbands world came crashing down, I could see our baby laid lifeless on the scan. We went back the following day and had a more detailed scan which confirmed the previous evenings findings. I was seen by a midwife who advised that I really ought to be induced.

I went in on the Sunday 30th January 2011 (two days later) and had pessaries inserted to induce labour. Our beautiful little boy, Archie, was born just over two and a half hours later; I was 16+6 weeks. I was amazed by the immense feeling of love I had and the amazing calmness that came over me when he was born. I still marvel at his perfection, he had the most amazing long fingers and chubby thighs. I think both my husband and I took great comfort from the hours we spent with him after he was born. Leaving him at the hospital was the hardest thing I've ever done. We both said that due to the caring nature of the hospital staff and the time we'd spent with our beautiful son, the experience had been as positive as it could ever have been.

We decided to let the hospital chaplaincy service arrange the funeral; we were told by the hospital that each baby would be placed in its own container, then they would all be placed in one large coffin and there would be a service at the crematorium which we could attend and that we had 8 weeks to change our mind. Initially we (especially my husband) took comfort in this, in that he would be with other babies. 

I kept questioning this decision in my own mind, I don't know if its because I'm Catholic, but I really didn't feel comfortable and was upset we'd never had him come home I was telling a friend that I wasn't sure about our decision she told me to go and look at the cemetery (her baby is buried there) she said it was really nice. In the mean time I phoned the mortuary to find out how we got him back. This was the point where they had no record of us; the woman was very apologetic and promised to get back to me. I got off the phone and cried so much.

Eventually we got a call to say they'd found him in a hospital miles away. By this point I was having him back no matter what. They told me to phone the bereavement midwife to arrange to collect him. She said she would arrange it and I would be able to collect him later that afternoon, although we would have to keep him cold. She then phoned back about 2 hours later and said we couldn't collect him, only the funeral director could and they didn't want us to have him in our house. I asked where he was and she said in histopathology, I said we didn't agree to a post mortem, she assured me he hadn't had one. I asked why we couldn't get him and she said he'd been chemically preserved; I used to be a nurse and understood what this meant. Basically they'd put my baby in a specimen jar and preserved him in formaldehyde (they'd pickled him) I got very upset at this point, the bereavement midwife got very nasty and said she didn't understand why I was upset. 

The following day I spoke to the senior histologist who agreed that so long as we didn't open the casket we could collect Archie the following afternoon as she needed time to wash him and try and remove as much as the chemical as she could. I said that I needed to see him as after everything that had happened I needed to be sure it was Archie. She told me he would look the same as he did when I left him as the formaldehyde would have preserved him. We went the following afternoon to collect him and had to collect him from specimen reception!!! I did look at him and it turned out he'd been in transit for over 24 hours before he'd been pickled therefore he looked nothing like the baby I left (he'd obviously started to decompose), but because of the position he was in I could tell it was him, it was a sight that will haunt me forever. I even woke myself up the following morning crying after having a dream about him. I still today find it sick that they'd put him in a large 'pickling' jar and kept him on a shelf for all to see, but to preserve him when he was already decomposing feels even sicker, I don't know why it just does.

I can't believe that they did this to him and have asked since how would you like it if I did a Damien Hirst on your family member, at which point you can see it hit medical staff what they've done. The hospital can offer no explanation why this happened or even what should have happened to Archie, their policy is completely out of date. It would appear that no one knows if this should have happened or not. The histologist said it was a mistake whereas the head of womens services said this is how they preserve babies until funerals. I assumed he would be in a freezer. Before we left him at the hospital my husband kept saying 'you won't treat him like clinical waste will you', they assured us he wouldn't be. As we've said since they didn't treat him like clinical waste they treated him like an unwanted tumour.

The hospital has apologised and we now find ourselves in the position of being able to assist with policy changes within our local hospital maternity services. We have a meeting again with them on Friday. The main change will be to the policy regarding storage of babies however we now have the ability to try and make changes generally to the maternity service. We also hope to highlight these problems across the country.

Many thanks for taking the time to read our story,

Sarah & Rob Dowde
(proud parents of Archie)


----------



## sequeena

:hugs: I still can't believe they did it, they're so fucking insensitive!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

SassyLou said:


> Hi, back again :wacko:
> 
> Couldn't send my story off to SANDS without sharing it with my special ladies. It is intentionally written in a very narrative form and is put together from the many posts I've made within BnB.
> 
> I'm gonna put it in a spoiler and fully understand if some of you don't want to read it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> OUR STORY OF OUR BEAUTIFUL AND PRECIOUS BOY ARCHIE
> 
> Archie was a very much wanted baby, my husband, sons and I were so excited to find we were having another child, I'm 39 and my husband is 47. We'd had an 'accidental' pregnancy which sadly ended in miscarriage at 8 weeks in August 2010. We realised how much we wanted another child and fell pregnant again quite quickly in October 2010. As those who've been pregnant again after a loss will know its a nerve racking experience, however, our 12 week scan was fantastic and there was our little baby, heart beating and wriggling away. I had an appointment with the midwife at 15+1 weeks and heard Archie's heart beating, by this point I'd also felt him moving. Just over a week later whilst going to the toilet I had the tiniest spot of blood, honestly it was a speck. But after having had a miscarriage it worried me. I phoned the midwife and she told me to pop down so she could listen for the heartbeat. She spent over half an hour trying to find it but couldn't so sent me to the hospital. By this point it was early evening so I was sent to the ward where a doctor came and scanned me on a portable scan machine. In that moment mine and my husbands world came crashing down, I could see our baby laid lifeless on the scan. We went back the following day and had a more detailed scan which confirmed the previous evenings findings. I was seen by a midwife who advised that I really ought to be induced.
> 
> I went in on the Sunday 30th January 2011 (two days later) and had pessaries inserted to induce labour. Our beautiful little boy, Archie, was born just over two and a half hours later; I was 16+6 weeks. I was amazed by the immense feeling of love I had and the amazing calmness that came over me when he was born. I still marvel at his perfection, he had the most amazing long fingers and chubby thighs. I think both my husband and I took great comfort from the hours we spent with him after he was born. Leaving him at the hospital was the hardest thing I've ever done. We both said that due to the caring nature of the hospital staff and the time we'd spent with our beautiful son, the experience had been as positive as it could ever have been.
> 
> We decided to let the hospital chaplaincy service arrange the funeral; we were told by the hospital that each baby would be placed in its own container, then they would all be placed in one large coffin and there would be a service at the crematorium which we could attend and that we had 8 weeks to change our mind. Initially we (especially my husband) took comfort in this, in that he would be with other babies.
> 
> I kept questioning this decision in my own mind, I don't know if its because I'm Catholic, but I really didn't feel comfortable and was upset we'd never had him come home I was telling a friend that I wasn't sure about our decision she told me to go and look at the cemetery (her baby is buried there) she said it was really nice. In the mean time I phoned the mortuary to find out how we got him back. This was the point where they had no record of us; the woman was very apologetic and promised to get back to me. I got off the phone and cried so much.
> 
> Eventually we got a call to say they'd found him in a hospital miles away. By this point I was having him back no matter what. They told me to phone the bereavement midwife to arrange to collect him. She said she would arrange it and I would be able to collect him later that afternoon, although we would have to keep him cold. She then phoned back about 2 hours later and said we couldn't collect him, only the funeral director could and they didn't want us to have him in our house. I asked where he was and she said in histopathology, I said we didn't agree to a post mortem, she assured me he hadn't had one. I asked why we couldn't get him and she said he'd been chemically preserved; I used to be a nurse and understood what this meant. Basically they'd put my baby in a specimen jar and preserved him in formaldehyde (they'd pickled him) I got very upset at this point, the bereavement midwife got very nasty and said she didn't understand why I was upset.
> 
> The following day I spoke to the senior histologist who agreed that so long as we didn't open the casket we could collect Archie the following afternoon as she needed time to wash him and try and remove as much as the chemical as she could. I said that I needed to see him as after everything that had happened I needed to be sure it was Archie. She told me he would look the same as he did when I left him as the formaldehyde would have preserved him. We went the following afternoon to collect him and had to collect him from specimen reception!!! I did look at him and it turned out he'd been in transit for over 24 hours before he'd been pickled therefore he looked nothing like the baby I left (he'd obviously started to decompose), but because of the position he was in I could tell it was him, it was a sight that will haunt me forever. I even woke myself up the following morning crying after having a dream about him. I still today find it sick that they'd put him in a large 'pickling' jar and kept him on a shelf for all to see, but to preserve him when he was already decomposing feels even sicker, I don't know why it just does.
> 
> I can't believe that they did this to him and have asked since how would you like it if I did a Damien Hirst on your family member, at which point you can see it hit medical staff what they've done. The hospital can offer no explanation why this happened or even what should have happened to Archie, their policy is completely out of date. It would appear that no one knows if this should have happened or not. The histologist said it was a mistake whereas the head of womens services said this is how they preserve babies until funerals. I assumed he would be in a freezer. Before we left him at the hospital my husband kept saying 'you won't treat him like clinical waste will you', they assured us he wouldn't be. As we've said since they didn't treat him like clinical waste they treated him like an unwanted tumour.
> 
> The hospital has apologised and we now find ourselves in the position of being able to assist with policy changes within our local hospital maternity services. We have a meeting again with them on Friday. The main change will be to the policy regarding storage of babies however we now have the ability to try and make changes generally to the maternity service. We also hope to highlight these problems across the country.
> 
> Many thanks for taking the time to read our story,
> 
> Sarah & Rob Dowde
> (proud parents of Archie)


I still can't believe it ..... :nope:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Congratulations Kimberly! Xx


----------



## SassyLou

Congratulations Kimberley

xxx


----------



## Pippin

*Sassy* honey that it's still heart breaking to hear the story but well done for putting it down so well and I hope you have found a little peace in writing it and knowing he's where he should be now :hug: He'll always be the precious little Archie as you described him when he was born so try to hold onto that feeling too :hugs:

Congrats again *Kim*. Everyone Kim had her last baby the same time as I had Sam so that's how we know each other on here just in case you are curious.


----------



## Pippin

I'll take a picture for you Sassy next time I wear it :blush:

AFM Little Madam is stretching out today I am so uncomfortable. Sam didn't do this from memory I now know what people mean by feet in the ribs and I have another 9 weeks to go lol. He must have been all curled up in there compared to this long thing inside me.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Gorgeous heva!!

Well done sequeena!! Lucky you!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Congratulations Kim

Yes my hospital is the one from one born every minute. But I never plan on going back! I am do ready to have this girl at home now! Super excited!

I am not sure how I am going to carry her around much longer - my tummy is massive and I am getting so sore:( I would take a pic but I can figure put the logistics of it with no mirror:(


----------



## Pippin

Have all your lil one's movements slowed now? A is really lazy now and it's worrying me a bit??


----------



## LittleGriffin

Pippin said:


> Have all your lil one's movements slowed now? A is really lazy now and it's worrying me a bit??

:baby: Summer has more profound movements and for longer periods of time but i can tell she has less room to scoot about in. Maybe that's what's happening with A?
Of course, if your worried you should call your Midwife.
Xx


----------



## LittleGriffin

Eurgh i feel pants today...
Baby Griff feels really hard and heavy and i keep feeling nauseous and sometimes dizzy and i'm bloody hot too! I don't even have socks on ..... i NEVER don't have socks on!!
I'm not sleeping very well at night either but can i sleep in the day??? CAN I BUGGER!
Plus all i want to eat are little things like bananas and yogurt and cereal etc, it feels like 1st tri all over again!

On a really sweet note ......
Jimmy stroked my bump earlier and said 'Hello Baby Griff, i can't wait to show you off to everyone.'
Honestly, i could have cried my eyes out!

Xx


----------



## sequeena

I'm the opposite at the minute, I feel every movement Thomas makes but I expect that to slow down at some point xx


----------



## LittleGriffin

Happy 30 weeks to Me, Jimmy and Baby Girl Griff!!!!!!


----------



## Pippin

Happy 30 weeks LG :yipee:

She's moving regularly but just slow like she has no room. I wonder if she's going to be huge :wacko: I'm sure Sam was a bit later.

Finally one of my student acknowledged I'm pregnant and said congratulations :rofl: they make me crack up, I must really scare them :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip Atti is doing the same, I found his movements have slowed the last week or so. Been having really really bad BH - like they come ever 2-3 mins and last for 1-2 mins!! Fortunately they've eased this morning. Pip it just occured to me that our first children's initial is S and our second is A! lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and if you could spare thoughts and prayers for one of the girls in my July group - she is due the same day as me [18th July] but had an emergency section yesterday due to a ruptured placenta, her little boy Evan isn't doing very well right now and is having fits and things.... last night her msg said that they told her they weren't sure he would last the night so we're waiting to hear from her this morning to see how things are.


----------



## sequeena

Thomas is being quiet today too :(

Eve that's awful I'll be thinking of her and her little one. Hope he makes it :( xxx


----------



## Embo78

Oh no eve. Poor girl. I'll certainly be praying for her and her LO.

Nice move on FB btw ;)


----------



## Aaisrie

Em it tickled my funny bone posting that because it's like MWAH HA HA I KNOW A SECRETTTTTTT


----------



## Embo78

I know lol !! Awesome !! Haha x


----------



## Aaisrie

Now I've got that song "I've got the key, I've got the secret" stuck in my head!!!


----------



## SassyLou

Hi everyone.

Eve I'll say some prayers and also light a candle when I go to church tonight.

By the way what have I missed on FB, I hate not knowing things :brat:

xxx


----------



## Embo78

:rofl: sassy! Eve wrote something under what I'd written. To Joe public it just looks like a totally innocent convo but we know what it really means hehe!!


----------



## SassyLou

Embo78 said:


> :rofl: sassy! Eve wrote something under what I'd written. To Joe public it just looks like a totally innocent convo but we know what it really means hehe!!

:cry: we're not friends on FB :shrug: can we be friends please :flower::friends:


----------



## Embo78

Of course I'm Emily Jayne Bamford xx


----------



## SassyLou

Embo78 said:


> Of course I'm Emily Jayne Bamford xx

Thanks :happydance:


----------



## LittleGriffin

I will say a prayer too Eve, we are off to church at half 6.
I can't imagine how she feels, it must be so scary.
Hope everyone is ok. Xx


----------



## Kimberly28

Hi all. How is everyone doing today? So sad to hear about the tiny preemie that was just born. I hope he will be alright. The poor couple must be scared out of their minds for him. :( I will pray that he will be a strong little fighter and will hang on and have a strong will to live. [-o&lt; Please keep us posted though. 

Pip, when did you first feel baby girl move? Was it earlier than Sam? I'm hoping I'll feel this one sooner than with Bryson (who I first felt at 16+6). :)

I'm curious, do any of you know if the FRER pg test (first response early result) has a max out on the darkness of the test line? I've been poas each day just to see that line get darker until we my scan this coming wed to see if we see a gest sac and yolk sac (hopefully). It does seem as though the line has been getting stronger but today it looks to me to be the same as yesterday's. I'm 15 dpo/4 weeks 1 day/3 days late for AF. Got my first :bfp: on Tue this past week and it was a faint one but it still counts of course which is also why I've continued to re-test just to make sure that line gets darker. When I tested for the first time with Bryson I was 4 days late for AF and the test line was SUPER dark (used same brand of test, FRER). Should I be worried that today's looks the same as yesterday's? I hope the hcg is still headed up correctly (doubling) but I wont be able to find that out till the end of this coming week as my doc is seeing me on Wed and ordering bloods then too which of course is a 48 hour process and then gotta wait for results to come back which seems to be slow with my doctor's office. :wacko: So does anyone know if or think that FRER has a line darkness maximum and if I've possibly hit that and thus why my line today looks like yesterday's? 
I cant help but be a worry wart :blush: after my loss last year and having TTC for 10 months before I finally became pregnant now. Needless to say we want this baby really badly and I'm trying to be optimistic and positive but it's really hard when you're so afraid. :wacko: So any ideas? :blush: :blush:

Thanks so much everyone and I look forward to getting to know you all better and hopefully see us all give birth to beautiful little babies at the end of all of this! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Pip Atti is doing the same, I found his movements have slowed the last week or so. Been having really really bad BH - like they come ever 2-3 mins and last for 1-2 mins!! Fortunately they've eased this morning. Pip it just occured to me that our first children's initial is S and our second is A! lol

Ohhh yer!!! Cool :haha: As you know my name begins with A and DH's is S, not intentional but worked out that way. Our post is going to be a nightmare :dohh:

Hope your friends little boy pulls through. Scary times ahead I'm sure but I'll keep everything tightly crossed for him. xxx


----------



## Pippin

Kim don't judge how pregnant you are by test lines, it really can vary and I'm sure there must be max strength to a test. I felt this one from about 11 weeks, just the flutters and bubbles but I think proper kicks from about 16 weeks I think, about two weeks earlier than with Sam.


----------



## Aaisrie

Kimberly don't forget that HCG doubles every 2 days as well! So I wouldn't worry too much, a line is a line. You also have to remember that every test [even with 2 in the same box] will have slightly different sensitivities which is why they say not to keep testing because you'll get yourself worked up mostly about nothing.

I felt Atticus at 13w with Saraya I was 16w.


----------



## heva510

My thoughts and prayers are with your friend that her little boy pulls through x x


----------



## Kimberly28

Thanks gals! You're right.:dohh: It's been reassuring seeing that line darken though. :) I feel optimistic though as so far this pregnancy is resembling my pregnancy with Bryson and my spotting has quit too. :thumbup: hopefully this time though I'll manage to avoid ms or gave it be minimal haha. :winkwink: we will see though. It's very early days yet. Only with Bryson I felt hot and cold off and on and this time I feel hot and warm all over and feel like I'm cooking/incubating. Perhaps it is a girl lol! Time will tell of course.

Wow pippin 11 weeks! And Aaisrie, 13 weeks, I can only hope to be so lucky. 

Any word on your friend's preemie? Is he holding on alright? I hope so! I remember when my oldest was born at 5 weeks early. I was really scared for him but he was ok and proved his strength by screaming louder than the rest of the babies in the nursery. Hehe! I'll be watching for an update.

Think I'll go make myself some more food now hehe. :blush:


----------



## Aaisrie

Haven't heard anything else yet... we're hoping no news is good news it's just scary for me because she was due the exact same day as me. This morning all we heard was that he was being moved to a different hospital and was still having breathing difficulties and fits... :[ They thought he wouldn't last the night so hopefully he's still okay


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie that's really horrible. Hoping you hear some good news soon. Lets hope all of ours stay put for a few more months. x


----------



## Aaisrie

Saw this and wanted to share!

https://images2.cafemom.com/images/user/gallery/post_106911_1179178197_med.jpg?imageId=674875

If you can't see the words, it says:

"A mark for every breath you took, every blink, every sleepy yawn. One for every time you sucked your thumb, waved hello, closed your eyes and slept in the most perfect darkness. One for every time you had the hiccups. One for every dream you dreamed within me.

It isn't very pretty anymore. Some may even think it ugly. That's OK. It was your home. It's where I first grew to love you, where I lay my hand as I dreamed about who you were and who you would be. It held you until my arms could, and for that, I will always find something beautiful in it."


----------



## sequeena

I love that Eve :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

That's cute A :thumbup: I notice the one stretchy Sam gave me is the same spot where little A likes to push on too!!! Like brother, like sister I love :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Copying and pasting this from our July group thread. I'm still praying for a miracle for them...:



> Just had an update from Kel. So sorry to say that its the update we hoped wouldn't happen. He was too starved of oxygen and although he's still with us, doctors have told her there is no hope and that she is going to lose him. Just so so devastated for her.


----------



## Embo78

Oh no the poor girl. It's absolutely heartbreaking :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh that is awful:( poor poor family. 

Glad to see everyone is ok and uncomfortable as I am! 

The bh have moved up a gear now and they hurt:( I think she must be engaging as she can't get any lower and there is a lot of pressure during the bh.

We should start guessing who is going to bectye next baby! It could be any of us!


----------



## Aaisrie

Emma I've had BH like that for the last week, even going regular like contractions!

Poor Kelly has a daughter already, Abbie, who has aspergers and now she's having to deal with this...


----------



## SassyLou

Absolutely heartbreaking and so cruel. I can find no rhyme or reason why such terrible things happen, lots of love and hugs to this poor family xxx


----------



## LittleGriffin

Aaisrie said:


> Copying and pasting this from our July group thread. I'm still praying for a miracle for them...:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had an update from Kel. So sorry to say that its the update we hoped wouldn't happen. He was too starved of oxygen and although he's still with us, doctors have told her there is no hope and that she is going to lose him. Just so so devastated for her.Click to expand...



So very sad, i will be thinking of her. Xx


----------



## LittleGriffin

I think the next person will be you Eve ...... no way can there be any more room in your little body! ;-)


----------



## sequeena

I am so sorry for your friend Eve :cry: absolutely devastating :(


----------



## heva510

It is awful news and so heartbreakingfor ur friend eve my heart goes out to them x 

5 wks left for me nerves about labour kicking in now and keep getting loads of pressure down below and bh x 

Hope everyone else ok x


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Caroline! I think Heva will go before I will!!! Although my cervix is showing signs of sheer objection right now!


----------



## heva510

I'm hoping little man comes in 2 wks I'm so impatient to meet him now lol


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL I'd rather mine stayed in longer than not... especially after everything that's happened with Kelz


----------



## heva510

Yeah know what u mean I want to get to 37 wks now x But it's killing me ATM wish could sleep for reminder lol x


----------



## Kimberly28

Oh no!! :( That is so horrible!! :cry: I cant even imagine being in her shoes. Have they asked for a 2nd opinion? Is there ANY way that a miracle can happen? I mean apparently he's still alive when they didn't expect him to live through the first night. I've seen miracles happen and I pray it happens for them. But even if not, I pray his passing is peaceful and that Kelly be surrounded by those who love her and will help support her through this. I will keep them in my thoughts and prayers. 


So who here is getting close to their due date? Anyone? 


My sister is about 32 weeks pregnant and back at 29 weeks she suddenly went into labor. Luckily they got it stopped and all seems well for now. Even though she and I don't have a relationship really (not my fault, it's mostly thanks to my psychotic mother but that's another story for another day) I was really scared for her and the baby. She has one son, my nephew who is 2 going on 3 years old so I knew going into early pre-term labor was gonna be difficult as it would mean bedrest for the remainder of her pregnancy and juggling a toddler. I just pray that I don't go into early labor too. 
Luckily everything was fine when I had Bryson. I had to be induced at 38+6. Was starting to get very early PE and the doc wasn't about to fool around with it especially since I was considered full term at that point anyways so they induced me. But I also know that every pregnancy is different so I guess we will see.

Meanwhile, I have a doctor appt this wed at 1:30 pm. They plan on scanning me to see if we see a gest sac and hopefully a yolk sac. I will be 4 weeks + 5 days. My GYN took care of me last year with my MMC so she isn't taking any risks and is doing early scans and such. She will also order bloods for an hcg and progesterone count. So fingers crossed it will all be good news. After this point she will refer me to another ob gyn who will monitor me for the remainder of my pregnancy and will deliver the baby. To be honest, I'll miss her. She's looked after me for so long now and handled our awful mmc in such a caring compassionate way. The morning before my d&c she cleared her schedule for only us to have me scanned one more time to reassure me that the pregnancy was indeed over so that I'd have no doubts or wonders later on and then sent me straight over to the hospital for the d&c. I was so touched that she gave us such personal care, her and her office staff. I can only hope my new doc will be just as great. But anyhoo!

My hubby, our 2 kids and I are headed down to Florida for the weekend this coming weekend and bringing back 2 kittens that we're adopting. I cant wait! :) The only thing is that it's about an 8 hour drive. So I've already warned hubby that we will need to stop and let me stretch my legs frequently to keep the blood flowing. He is fine with it (of course) but it will add on to our trip time so we plan to leave here Friday morning at 4am to beat morning rush hour commuters as we have to drive through Atlanta. But anyhoo, anyone have any little tips that helps make road trips a tad easier while pregnant? I mean I realize that I'm not huge yet but with the fatigue I've got and peeing more I want this trip to go as smoothly and easily as possible. 

Heva, is this your first? If so the pressure is usually increased as your pelvis has never been stretched out from this before. I hope it's a good sign for you and labor comes soon in the next 3 weeks or so. Has the doc/mw checked you yet to see what station baby is at (ie +3 +2, etc.) and if you're dilating at all yet? 

Well I guess that's about it for now. I'll let you all know how Wed's appt goes afterward. TTFN. :flower:


----------



## sequeena

Good luck for Wednesday Kimberly! And good luck to your sister I hope she makes it to full term :hugs: and I need to see pics of kittens :D

I finally got round to buying a crib mattress and set today so here's Thomas' crib ready and waiting for him 
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/246968_2112391694549_1388356992_2481256_6519489_n.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## heva510

Heva, is this your first? If so the pressure is usually increased as your pelvis has never been stretched out from this before. I hope it's a good sign for you and labor comes soon in the next 3 weeks or so. Has the doc/mw checked you yet to see what station baby is at (ie +3 +2, etc.) and if you're dilating at all yet? 

This is my 5th Kimberley and his head really well down x I'm nxt fir due dates x


----------



## Emmea12uk

I def think heva will be first followed by eve, then maybe even pip before me! 

I don't remember struggling this much do early last time but I just know sods law sats she will be late and I won't get my homebirth.

I had such bad bh last night. I'd have mistaken them for contractions but they lasted random lengths. Almost went for the paracetamol. Roll on 3 weeks so I can relax and not care whether "it happening" or not lol.

Eve - how is your friend's boy doing? I didn't hear whether anything had happened. Still thinking of them xx

Gorgeous crib/cot sequeena!


----------



## heva510

I think this one will be late Emma but can't remember feeling this crap or worn out with others either x


----------



## Aaisrie

Emma I've been having regular BH for the last week but they tail off after a few hrs but I've been at that point where I'm like "Is this it?"

We haven't been updated on Evan, I heard that Kel got to cuddle him last night but I don't know if that's a "there's nothing else we can do" type cuddle or what..... We all lit candles for them last night as a sign of unity.


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi everyone,
Just a quick update...

Summer's nursery is coming along nicely, although i have pulled my back out putting some curtains up yesterday and now walk like John Wayne! Her cot's are due to arrive either at the end of this week or the beginning of next. Once it's finished i will take pics and post them on here.
I have been feeling a bit emotional lately .... On Sat morning i was convinced she hadn't moved in her regular patterns and so Jimmy talked to her and she kicked him in the head as usual and then all of a sudden i was crying because i couldn't bear to not bring her home now.
I also have no energy and am shattered most of the time so i don't think that helped much!
My BH have eased off a bit too, now i only get them every so often for a short time.
I have my check-up with the Midwife tomorrow so i can't wait to hear Baby Griff's heartbeat. Sometimes i wish i had a doppler but i don't think i could be disciplined enough not to freak out and use it all the time so mostly i am glad i don't have one!

Jimmy and i are off to Chester Zoo on friday so that should be good fun.

Hope everyone else is ok. Xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Just to update you all as Kelly was able to come on and post today:



> Evan Alexander
> Born 20th May 2011 by Emergancy crash c-section following complete placental abrubtion at 5.04pm
> 4lbs 6oz of pure perfection
> 
> I felt one tiny pain and a gush of blood, it all happened so quick, no warning signs at all. The consultant delivered him in 4 minutes but he was starved of oxygen, it took 20 minutes to get his heart beating. He was transferred for specialist care the following morning but it isn't good news. He is badly brain damaged and making no attemps to breath for himself.
> 
> He's being taken out of sedation today so his brain can be assesed but so far he isn't moving at all, not responding to any stimuli or breathing on his own.
> 
> I don't know what to say, i'm still in shock, my baby boy isn't going to survive. I don't know how long i have with him but it will be days, no longer. I've held him and changed his nappies, hes the most beautiful boy i've ever seen, looks like his sister.
> 
> I am beyond devastated but trying to hold it together so i remember the time i did get with him.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers, it means a lot to know he's in everyones minds. Thankyou for the candles, i've seen them all and it was a lovely idea.
> 
> I am staying in hospital with Evan but i will try to put his picture on before i go back, he's beautiful. I will update when i can, thankyou everyone for your support and i hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## sequeena

Awful :cry: Poor little boy, it's so unfair :(


----------



## heva510

Poor woman my heart is breaking for her and her family x still praying for a micracle for them x


----------



## SassyLou

Its just so awful, my heart goes out to them xxx


----------



## Embo78

That is so sad. The poor lady :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> Emma I've been having regular BH for the last week but they tail off after a few hrs but I've been at that point where I'm like "Is this it?"
> 
> We haven't been updated on Evan, I heard that Kel got to cuddle him last night but I don't know if that's a "there's nothing else we can do" type cuddle or what..... We all lit candles for them last night as a sign of unity.

Yeah! Mine started hurting this week. I don't know how much to blame on spd though. Mw said he was very very low a month ago so I guess my pelvis might be giving up!

Xxx for your friend


----------



## Emmea12uk

LittleGriffin said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just a quick update...
> 
> Summer's nursery is coming along nicely, although i have pulled my back out putting some curtains up yesterday and now walk like John Wayne! Her cot's are due to arrive either at the end of this week or the beginning of next. Once it's finished i will take pics and post them on here.
> I have been feeling a bit emotional lately .... On Sat morning i was convinced she hadn't moved in her regular patterns and so Jimmy talked to her and she kicked him in the head as usual and then all of a sudden i was crying because i couldn't bear to not bring her home now.
> I also have no energy and am shattered most of the time so i don't think that helped much!
> My BH have eased off a bit too, now i only get them every so often for a short time.
> I have my check-up with the Midwife tomorrow so i can't wait to hear Baby Griff's heartbeat. Sometimes i wish i had a doppler but i don't think i could be disciplined enough not to freak out and use it all the time so mostly i am glad i don't have one!
> 
> Jimmy and i are off to Chester Zoo on friday so that should be good fun.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok. Xx

Sorry you are feeling bad:( I hope you have a nice time at the zoo!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Aaisrie said:


> Just to update you all as Kelly was able to come on and post today:
> 
> 
> 
> Evan Alexander
> Born 20th May 2011 by Emergancy crash c-section following complete placental abrubtion at 5.04pm
> 4lbs 6oz of pure perfection
> 
> I felt one tiny pain and a gush of blood, it all happened so quick, no warning signs at all. The consultant delivered him in 4 minutes but he was starved of oxygen, it took 20 minutes to get his heart beating. He was transferred for specialist care the following morning but it isn't good news. He is badly brain damaged and making no attemps to breath for himself.
> 
> He's being taken out of sedation today so his brain can be assesed but so far he isn't moving at all, not responding to any stimuli or breathing on his own.
> 
> I don't know what to say, i'm still in shock, my baby boy isn't going to survive. I don't know how long i have with him but it will be days, no longer. I've held him and changed his nappies, hes the most beautiful boy i've ever seen, looks like his sister.
> 
> I am beyond devastated but trying to hold it together so i remember the time i did get with him.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers, it means a lot to know he's in everyones minds. Thankyou for the candles, i've seen them all and it was a lovely idea.
> 
> I am staying in hospital with Evan but i will try to put his picture on before i go back, he's beautiful. I will update when i can, thankyou everyone for your support and i hope everyone is doing well xxClick to expand...

So horribly sad ...... :nope:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Thanks Emmea, i'm feeling much better now!

My boob is leaking today .... it feels weird!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Caroline wait until your milk comes through [about day 3 or 4 pp] and it RUNS out... it freaked me out the first time it happened LOL


----------



## heva510

morning all just back from midwife baby on bigger side head 3/5 engaged yay just want next 4 wks + to hurry up hope everyone ok x


----------



## LittleGriffin

I just got back from the Midwife and i am a little anemic so that explains why i have been feeling poop, i have been given iron tablets to take twice a day.

Baby Griff is head up but the midwife says as long as she is head down by 36 weeks then thats fine.

I'm off for a sleep now .....Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Just to update you all as Kelly was able to come on and post today:
> 
> 
> 
> Evan Alexander
> Born 20th May 2011 by Emergancy crash c-section following complete placental abrubtion at 5.04pm
> 4lbs 6oz of pure perfection
> 
> I felt one tiny pain and a gush of blood, it all happened so quick, no warning signs at all. The consultant delivered him in 4 minutes but he was starved of oxygen, it took 20 minutes to get his heart beating. He was transferred for specialist care the following morning but it isn't good news. He is badly brain damaged and making no attemps to breath for himself.
> 
> He's being taken out of sedation today so his brain can be assesed but so far he isn't moving at all, not responding to any stimuli or breathing on his own.
> 
> I don't know what to say, i'm still in shock, my baby boy isn't going to survive. I don't know how long i have with him but it will be days, no longer. I've held him and changed his nappies, hes the most beautiful boy i've ever seen, looks like his sister.
> 
> I am beyond devastated but trying to hold it together so i remember the time i did get with him.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers, it means a lot to know he's in everyones minds. Thankyou for the candles, i've seen them all and it was a lovely idea.
> 
> I am staying in hospital with Evan but i will try to put his picture on before i go back, he's beautiful. I will update when i can, thankyou everyone for your support and i hope everyone is doing well xxClick to expand...

Oh hun that is so sad :( :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Shitty day so not much to say sorry, tired and grumpy. MW went ok yesterday had a brown bleed in am but nothing since. MW wants me to go to l&d if it happens again but not to worried as everything else was fine, baby head down but still not engaged. Hope you are all ok sorry not replying individually.


----------



## sequeena

Oh girls :hugs: all round I think!!

I hope this can cheer you up - Thomas' nursery!! nowhere near done and I need to repaint the chest of drawers but it's coming along nicely :D

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/249521_2117350418514_1388356992_2489005_1076434_n.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/247906_2117352778573_1388356992_2489007_3230140_n.jpg

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/248676_2117355538642_1388356992_2489010_1444407_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/250275_2117356498666_1388356992_2489011_3012382_n.jpg

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/248172_2117357418689_1388356992_2489012_8361373_n.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

Hugs to everyone!!

Sequeena that looks lovely although I just wanna grab your change mat and turn it round with the head end to the left HAHAHA


----------



## sequeena

Nooo!! It needs to stay that way, I'm left handed :lol:


----------



## Aaisrie

Ooooo interesting!! You'd have been burned for that hundreds of yrs ago!! But see how observant I am to notice that!!!


----------



## sequeena

...Thanks Eve :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL glad I could put a smile on your face!! My cousin is left handed and I used to be ambidextrous even being able to write with both hands although since I've left school I've used my right hand more and so have lost some of it


----------



## SassyLou

Eve how on Earth did you notice that, now you've pointed it out I'd want it the other way round too. Sequeena - Robs left handed too and so are Harry and George. Rob's always impressed when he knows someones left handed! Until today when he saw David Cameron playing table tennis and realised he was left handed, not so impressed now!!!

Nursery's looking great by the way xxx


----------



## sequeena

Sassy I don't blame him lmao!!!

For the most part you probably wouldn't notice I'm left handed, until you see little things like the changing mat :lol: I didn't realise it would be the other way round for right handed people! Bummer for my OH then :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

Oh Eve, one of my niece's was ambidextrous as a child! :D Not sure if she still is though x


----------



## Aaisrie

Sarah I've always noticed little things like that, I would probably have noticed Sequeena was left handed the first time I met her... I see little things, always have! Oh I need to add Rob on FB, I forgot to do it when I came home!!

Sequeena you lose it if you don't use it all the time..


----------



## sequeena

I think she may have lost it then, I remember one of her teachers kept forcing her to write with just the one hand :dohh:

oh re facebook, this is mine xx

https://www.facebook.com/sarah.woolcock


----------



## Aaisrie

Added you!


----------



## SassyLou

And you've added Rob, he's so excited about his new found Irish roots. Bless him, he'll be harrassing you for info now, beats him annoying me :rofl: And by the way he's trying to perfect his Northern Irish accent and believe me its not good!!!

Sarah I don't blame him for been upset that David Camerons left handed either.

xxx


----------



## SassyLou

Oh and now he's commenting 'you know how you always said Eve always says the right thing, well so do I, thats because of our roots!!!' I'm never gonna hear the end of this!


----------



## Aaisrie

OMG AHAHAHAHAHA apparently the NI accent is one of the hardest in the world to do!! I mean even Chris doesn't have a strong one and if he tries to put on a strong one it sounds stupid LOL


----------



## SassyLou

Just told him what you said, he says 'I've got it cos its in my blood' 
TBH he sounds deranged!


----------



## Aaisrie

AHHHAAHAHHA Sarah seriously stop I've already had a mini-weeing incident laughing so hard at Saraya!!! When I read your post there I read it in a "London black ghetto" voice... like BLUD init hahahahah


----------



## SassyLou

No imagine Emmerdale meets NI with a touch of derangement!


----------



## Aaisrie

Just a touch of derangement?! LOL


----------



## SassyLou

Gosh I couldn't say full derangement, Emmerdale meets NI sounds bad enough without a lot of derangement!


----------



## Aaisrie

Ahahaha I love you Sarah!!!! That is so freaking funny!! Poor Rob, he's such a sweetheart as well!!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Ha! 
As soon as i saw the changing mat photo i thought ' that's the wrong way round!'
Jimmy is left handed though so i wonder if he will want ours that way?
WEIRD!!!!!!! ;-)


----------



## SassyLou

He's not as sweet as you think!!! 

Don't you think it'd be really interesting to hear each other speak, I always forget about people having accents, when I read what they've written they all sound like me, get ready for it.....................Emmerdale meets Kes. Yes everyone originally I'm from Barnsley. And if you don't know the film Kes................... Emmerdale meets Brassed Off.

Robs from Sheffield so when he's not trying to sound like he comes from NI, he's like Emmerdale meets Full Monty (without the tackle :rofl:)

He's glaring at me now!!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

SassyLou said:


> He's not as sweet as you think!!!
> 
> Don't you think it'd be really interesting to hear each other speak, I always forget about people having accents, when I read what they've written they all sound like me, get ready for it.....................Emmerdale meets Kes. Yes everyone originally I'm from Barnsley. And if you don't know the film Kes................... Emmerdale meets Brassed Off.
> 
> Robs from Sheffield so when he's not trying to sound like he comes from NI, he's like Emmerdale meets Full Monty (without the tackle :rofl:)
> 
> He's glaring at me now!!!

Does Rob hand you something and say ' eeee arrrrrr love' ?
I say love quite a bit and being from High Green in Sheffield the accent is quite strong!!
Now we live in Barnsley and i cant get my head around the accent, i cant tell a word my midwife is saying half the time!! :wacko:


----------



## Aaisrie

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Sarah that is the funniest thing EVER!!!!!!!!! I'll have to post a video on FB of Saraya I took the other day because I was talking on it.... my accent is pretty mild though...


----------



## sequeena

It's not bloody weird!! :rofl: Stop picking on me!! 

My OH is from Barnsley Caroline, his accent is stupid. :lol:


----------



## SassyLou

LittleGriffin said:


> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> He's not as sweet as you think!!!
> 
> Don't you think it'd be really interesting to hear each other speak, I always forget about people having accents, when I read what they've written they all sound like me, get ready for it.....................Emmerdale meets Kes. Yes everyone originally I'm from Barnsley. And if you don't know the film Kes................... Emmerdale meets Brassed Off.
> 
> Robs from Sheffield so when he's not trying to sound like he comes from NI, he's like Emmerdale meets Full Monty (without the tackle :rofl:)
> 
> He's glaring at me now!!!
> 
> Does Rob hand you something and say ' eeee arrrrrr love' ?
> I say love quite a bit and being from High Green in Sheffield the accent is quite strong!!
> Now we live in Barnsley and i cant get my head around the accent, i cant tell a word my midwife is saying half the time!! :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl: my god where abouts in Barnsley are you!!! Is her accent that strong!

Thankfully no Rob doesn't say that :haha: I'd be handing it him back :thumbup:

I think mines sort of a mish mash accent now, people from Sheffield can tell I'm from Barnsley, people from Barnsley think I'm posh because of how I speak and I suppose here people just recognise it as more northern accent. Although someone did ask me the other day if I was from Lancashire, so I think thats Emmerdale meets Coronation Street meets Kes :wacko:


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> It's not bloody weird!! :rofl: Stop picking on me!!
> 
> My OH is from Barnsley Caroline, his accent is stupid. :lol:

What's a Barnsley man doing in Wales, he's a rarity very few people make it out of Barnsley, have you been, its like a black hole no one gets away :dohh: 

I bet he sounds perfectly normal to me :thumbup: Where's he from?

xxx


----------



## sequeena

SassyLou said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> It's not bloody weird!! :rofl: Stop picking on me!!
> 
> My OH is from Barnsley Caroline, his accent is stupid. :lol:
> 
> What's a Barnsley man doing in Wales, he's a rarity very few people make it out of Barnsley, have you been, its like a black hole no one gets away :dohh:
> 
> I bet he sounds perfectly normal to me :thumbup: Where's he from?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

His dad moved down here when he split from my OH's mum. He came down to visit him and just never went back! Bummer for him lmao!!!

He was born in Mexborough but lived in a mining village. I've forgotten where now (wish he was here so I could ask!!).


----------



## Aaisrie

is EVERYONE from Barnsley?!


----------



## sequeena

Apparently so Eve!!! Me and you are the only ones in a different country LOL


----------



## LittleGriffin

We are living in Wombwell at the min.
My sister is from Sheffield and now she lives in Wombwell and works at Barnsley Hospital and she speaks Barnsley now too, as does my nephew who goes to a Barnsley school!

Haha, Barnsley man in Wales! ;-)


----------



## LittleGriffin

Aaisrie said:


> is EVERYONE from Barnsley?!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

We are Sheffielders!!!! ;-)


----------



## SassyLou

Rob says (get ready for it) he's got connections to NI, and learnt to kiss, smoke and swear in welsh all on holiday at 13!!!

He's gone now to get me strawberries and cream xxx

Not only am I from Barnsley but I went to school in the village where Brassed Off was filmed, also went out with the artist who painted the paintings for Brassed Off (I use the term went out very loosely :sex: !!! :blush:) Van Gogh had nothing on him, he was completely crackers, we went out for a few months before I came out of the ridiculous place I was in!!!


----------



## SassyLou

LittleGriffin said:


> We are living in Wombwell at the min.
> My sister is from Sheffield and now she lives in Wombwell and works at Barnsley Hospital and she speaks Barnsley now too, as does my nephew who goes to a Barnsley school!
> 
> Haha, Barnsley man in Wales! ;-)

I used to work at Barnsley hospital many years ago and kendray hospital (that's where I met Rob xxx)

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

You live in WOMBWELL MWAH HAHAHAHAHAHA that's the funniest name ever!!!!! LOL


----------



## SassyLou

there's a place near Wombwell called Jump!
People don't say Wombwell they pronounce it Wumwell 
Xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

I think English place names are way funnier than ours!!!


----------



## heyyady

Aaisrie said:


> is EVERYONE from Barnsley?!

:lol: I'm not! haha! But I do call everyone Love, down to the stock boy at the grocery store ;)


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea but H you don't count because your accent makes it sound cool, not common LOL


----------



## Emmea12uk

Yay heva! My mw wont tell me how engaged she is. She just says she is very very low. I know she has engaged as I can breathe and eat again! But I need a wee every two mins. Lol

Sorry you felt rough pip - hope you feel better now.

Had a good day today! Got some fantastic news and getting a brand new car:) the doc gave me some med for my acid reflux and it knocks me out at night - so getting much more sleep.


----------



## Pippin

I'm so boring I have no accent I'm just plain old southern England. Family have been for generations. Have a boring bbc language which does warp when talking to Devonish people as that's where I grew up. I can do a good ee by gum accent but it's not mine :haha:


----------



## Embo78

Wish me luck tomorrow girls. First scan EEEEK !!


----------



## sequeena

Oh Embo that's come around fast, good luck! X


----------



## Embo78

Thanks sequeena! It has gone fast hasn't it?!?


----------



## heva510

Good luck embo x x 

Only reason I know is because it wrote in my notes Emma x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pip I an just the same - I sound like the modern BBC too lol!

Good luck embo!

Heva - She didn't write it on my notes - she leave it blank:/


----------



## LittleGriffin

Embo78 said:


> Wish me luck tomorrow girls. First scan EEEEK !!


Good luck!!! Xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Excited to hear from Em!


----------



## Embo78

I've copied this from my journal girls - 

Just sat in the car park at the hospital. I'm not sure what to think. I'll just write down what happened and hopefully you guys will comment.

I was given an internal scan only. She seemed to be taking ages and finally showed me the sac, very clear yolk sac and a tiny blob that she wouldn't yet call a fetal pole as it's so tiny. She said I'm full of gas which was making it difficult to scan me as it makes everything kind of blurry. I have a small bleed under the sac but she said that's from implantation. She said I'm measuring about 5 and half weeks to 6.

I have to go back in ten days. This has really upset me cos 10 days feels like a lifetime right now.

The only positive I'm taking is that I'm only out by a few days not 10 to 14 days out like with my angels. Other than that I think I may be going on to miscarriage number 3.

I don't feel positive any more and I'm not sure what to do with myself.


----------



## Embo78

Duplicate post.


----------



## Aaisrie

Em it's only out by a few days, you know babies measure all sorts of sizes!!! Half the time Atticus measures big but at my 20w scan he measured small and I was put back!!!! Honey I KNOW 10 days feels like a lifetime right now but you KNEW going for a scan this early would only show you a fetal pole and sac. There is no point in giving up hope unless you know there is a reason to - I'm not gonna sit here and blow smoke up your ass if there was nothing there I wouldn't be saying stuff "just to be nice" I will always tell you my honest opinion and I think right now your brain [and totally understandly so!!!] is clinging to the negative because you've had so much shit go wrong. Right now you have had a scan, you've seen what should be there for the stage you're at so where is the negativity fitting into that?!?!? Come on Em, you're stronger than this. You know you'd be telling us the same thing given the circumstances.
*BIG MASSIVE HUGS* I think they call this tough love honey <3


----------



## heva510

Embo pls don't feel negative this was what happened on my very first scan this pregnancy x


----------



## Embo78

JThanks Eve, I really appreciate it but it just all feels really familiar again.

Heva, would you please tell me what happened at your scan. It may put my mind at rest.


----------



## Kimberly28

Awww Embo! Please try to thunk more positive. It sounds like everything looks as it should for this point. Trust me I COMPLETELY understand the fear of loss. :hugs: I suffered a mmc this time last year and I'm scared to death that I'll lose this one too after 10 months of ttc and having given up hope. But I know also that if I let myself think negative then something bad just might happen as a result. I'm gonna think positive as much as I can this time and hope for the best. Hang in there and it isn't over until it's over. After 2 mc's I'm kinda surprised that they aren't monitoring u more closely. Anyways, can u schedule a private reassurance scan in a week or two to see a hb? I'm sure that would help u feel tons better. Hang in there and chin up. Everything looks just as it should for your gestation. Big :hugs:


----------



## heva510

Embo78 said:


> JThanks Eve, I really appreciate it but it just all feels really familiar again.
> 
> Heva, would you please tell me what happened at your scan. It may put my mind at rest.

I thought I was 6 + and scan measured 5 wks with small bleed near scan which is apparently more common than woman think I went 2 wks later and that was when we saw hb x the wait is awful Hun but in 10 days they will be able to see fetal pole and tiny heartbeat Hun so pls stay positive x


----------



## heva510

Can I ask advice girls x for past few days been losing what I can only describe as large blobs of jelly clear/ cloudy and have had horrendous back ache anyone else had this is it mucus plug coming away do u think ?


----------



## Aaisrie

Sounds like it could be your plug heva although a lot of people lose them weeks before they labour anyways.

AN UPDATE ON BABY EVAN: Regarding little Evan, she says there is nothing more they can do for him and they are switching his ventilator off today. They don't know how long he will carry on without it. <3


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh embo - what eve said. It is way too soon to draw any conclusions. My scan at 6 weeks with my son was worse - they couldn't even find it. They found h a week later.

Don't give up hope xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sounds like it heva - I lost mine last time at 35 weeks, but I didn't have much pain. I didn't go into labour and was induced at term. 

Keep an eye on the pain though. I hope it all kicks off for you soon!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Guys I need a moan. Despite having two great days with loads of good news I am physically feeling really bad. 

I did something stupid and drank weak raspberry leaf just one cup and since then my bh are one constant very strong bh. I feel like I am sat on by an elephant since I got up:( I can feel my muscles tearing like I have done too many sit ups:( no one else has this and the mw are baffled. They say it is fine if it isn't labour which I know it isn't.

I have had bad bad bad bh since 16 weeks and no one sea to listen. I feel rotten:(


----------



## Pippin

*Embo* seems like you're dates aren't that far out hon, quite normal to see what you saw. Hold onto the fact you saw the yoke and pole it's just too early to see anything else. Understand what you are feeling though, we all do :hugs: sending positive vibes and thoughts your way :hug: When I went for my early scan she said it's normal to see only a yoke and small fetal pole even at 7 weeks. xxx 

*Heva* sounds like the start of you plug but the main one looks like snot with blood in it (sorry bit to much info) and about the size of a golf ball. Mine came out the day I went into labour. If it's clear you're probably getting lower :hug:

*Emmea* sorry you feel like crap hon, totally sympathise. I had horrible muscle pain the other day like it was ripping but I think it was just stretching as it went the next day. It's happened twice now. It's like my muscles get really sore, finally given in and stretch, then feel ok again till the next time. It happened with Sam too. Hope you feel better soon and rest when you can :hug:

*Aaisrie* I don't know what to say, so sad for you friend. My thoughts are with them at this difficult time :cry:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Embo - Keep your chin up, what should have been there was there and yeah 10 days will feel like a lifetime to you but spending them 10 days only feeling negative will drive you insane.

Heva - Ewwwwwww! I think i will freak out when i lose mine! ;-)

Eve - It's so sad about baby Evan, i will be thinking about him and will remember him in church tomorrow also.

Emmea - Sorry your hurting. Why did you drink the tea? Did you want your labour to start?

As for us, we have been at Chester Zoo today and had a fantastic time, it's a really long walk around all the animals though so now i'm getting all snuggly on the sofa!! We bought Baby Griff a chimpanzee hand puppet - so cute!!

Xx


----------



## heva510

Thanks guys back pain still hurting it's just constant :( x


----------



## Aaisrie

Just to update you all

&#8206;"Evan passed away peacefully in his mummy's arms at 5.45pm, he wasn't in any pain x" 

Fly High Little Man &#9829;


----------



## sequeena

:hugs: for everyone especially for angel Evan and his family :cry: It is so unfair!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

I drank the tea last time and it helped. You can drink it from 32 weeks, starting weak and working your way up to stronger. It helps tone your uterus ready for labour - it doesn't induce it. I don't know if it is to blame for the constant bh as I only had one but I will stay clear for a few more weeks.


----------



## sequeena

On the subject of BH... should I be having them by now?? I can't say I've noticed any :wacko:


----------



## Aaisrie

I wouldn't worry, some people don't get any. Mine have been worse this time than the first [a lot of 2nd+ timers have agreed]


----------



## sequeena

Oh that's ok then... I also read that you get contractions for a while after birth and they're still painful?? :wacko: Not looking forward to that if it happens.


----------



## Aaisrie

Didn't have that.... Weird..... I could feel my uterus contracting when I was BF but it wasn't like a painful contraction, it was just it sucking back in if that makes sense? It was just an awareness definitely not sore though! Not only that, the only contractions that hurt are the first contractions once you start pushing the push itself stops the pain I found so you didn't really have painful contractions then the only other pain you have is the head crowning which hurts like a BITCH like you actually think you'll split in 2 but it's so fast you don't really have time to really be sore ifkwim?


----------



## sequeena

I get what you mean :thumbup: :D


----------



## Aaisrie

Honestly they call it labour for a reason, the HARDEST thing about labour is that it's so so exhausting. I definitely recommend [things I didn't do first time and will this time LOL learn from experience] taking a couple of paracetamol in the early stages and trying to sleep/rest - I went into labour at 2:30 and Saraya was born at 4:52am the next morning and I was so exhausted halfway through which isn't good. EAT! I didn't get dinner because I was concentrating on labour too much and so didn't eat dinner so again I got exhausted because I hadn't eaten from lunchtime. Don't go to the hospital too early - I went at 9pm and was only 3cm and I wish I'd stayed home longer because I was more relaxed there plus when they told me I was only 3cm I think that probably slowed my labour because I was so upset about it!!!


----------



## sequeena

Thanks for all the advice I will definitely take it on board :hugs: I want to stay at home as long as I can really but I'm scared that I won't know when to go in? And if I go in too early they may just send me home :(


----------



## Aaisrie

When I say you'll know, I mean you'll know when you're in established labour. When I phoned them [because once you're in labour you can phone so they know you'll be in at some point] they told me to stay home as long as possible and only come in if I felt I needed pain relief but we live like 30-45mins from the hospital and I happened to go into labour on a major gale force/storm/rainstorm night so it took forever to get there and I didn't want to leave it too late. It's like you think once you're in labour that your baby will be there soon... and yea it's soon after waiting 9mo but bear in mind that most first labours are 12-18hrs long so unless you're a rarity your baby ain't likely to just fall out!!! They'll only send you home if you aren't in established labour, a lot of time if your dilated and your contractions aren't regular they'll actually get you to walk round the hospital to see if it'll start up


----------



## sequeena

Oh thank God really... I was having visions of not knowing when it was time and then all of a sudden holy shit he's out!! :wacko:


----------



## Pippin

All I can do is echo was Aaisrie said, good advice. I started contracting 2am and he was born 54hours later. The contractions were fine I had hip pain mainly which was the only reason I had an epidural, but the worst thing was no sleep. I was so tired I was seeing things. I still remember though as soon as you have the baby your so excited you still can't sleep. I think I got my first sleep (although I did nod off when I had my epidural.....bliss) four days after it all started. This time I'm going to try and sleep in that early stage when it just feels like bad period pain. Saying that though I'll probably just get all excited again and stay up like last time. :dohh: I will force myself to eat though as I didn't eat at all and that really zapped my energy. Can't wait to do it all again though just hoping I'll be quicker. Of all the people I know I'm still joint longest labour lol. :haha:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Great advice ladies! I too was exhausted as I didn't sleep the night before and I was charged with excitement the moment it started up.

This time I think when it starts I might make a toast mountain and a cup of tea and go to bed for some rest. I am very looking forward to not having to worry whether this is it or not or whether it is time to go to hospital. I cab truely relax, take my time and let my body do it's thing how ever I feel!

I figured out why my bh where so bad yesterday - my fault really. I am sure the tea didn't help but in the morning I tried expressing collostrum as last time my milk failed due to stress. I totally forgot nipple stim causes contractions!!! Doh - they really were very very bad!!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Emma you tit << lol see what I did there... heh

It's funny that we all basically did the same thing - didn't eat and ended up exhausted!! 

My cousin's water broke in the middle of sat/sun night and she didn't have her little boy by emer sec until wednesday - her little boy is now a month and a bit older than Saraya.

The best advice for labour is KEEP CALM!! Getting stressed or worried [I know it's hard not to] will only cause you to tense and make your labour longer and more difficult.


----------



## LittleGriffin

I'm writing notes ..... !


----------



## sequeena

LOL me too Griffin!! My only worry is I'll go into labour in the middle of the night when my OH is working but we've agreed he'll keep emergency taxi money on him and as soon as I ring him (even if it's a false alarm) he'll come home.


----------



## Aaisrie

Chris was at work when I went into labour and I just waited for him to come home at normal time, he got home about 6-6:30 after me being in labour from 2:30. The early hrs like that are just like bad period pains.

Oh I wish I'd walked more - that saying of walking the baby out of you etc!


----------



## Pippin

I walked around the garden so much I wore a path in it :rofl: seriously you know like when an animal has it's run path. Took ages to grow back. I'll definitely hang on as long as possible before going in and it doesn't happen instantly so rushing won't be on the cards for me either. Even when you are fully dilated they sometimes wait another hour before pushing so baby comes down a bit further and makes it easier for you. We're only allowed to push for an hour at my hospital before they step in but I know some that pushed for three hours so nothing happens instantly. Always good to have spare taxi money and car park change though.


----------



## heyyady

Aaisrie said:


> LOL Emma you tit << lol see what I did there... heh

:rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip I don't know if there's a time limit with us... I'm sure I was pushing for hrs [it doesn't feel like it but] I think I was fully dilated/starting to put at 12 or 1 and Saraya wasn't born until 4:52 but they did check her HB etc so maybe it depends on that?


----------



## Pippin

Wow that is a long time to push. After an hour with me they went and got the ventouse/Kiwi (sp?) which I have to admit I was happy to have as I was so tired from the previous 2 days. Even though there was a slight scare with his heart rate dropping they told me at my antennal classes that was all I had to do. I'm excited to find out if it'll be different this time, I hope so, I don't want an epidural and I'd love a non assisted birth. My midwife last tuesday said in her wonderfully heavy Malaysian accent "darling this time I think you will do it all yourself", "I'm sure". She cracks me up every time I see her. She was my midwife for my son too. When I had the ventouse with Sam his head changed shape for a few days (cone shaped, slightly pointy) and DH thought he'd stay like it for ever and quite calmly told me after the birth that at least he can wear a hat :rofl: bless him he didn't realise babies skulls moved around so much for the first few months.


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip I barely remember it because I was in the pool it all just rolled into the space of 5mins, the pushing is the easy bit!! When Saraya was born the first thing Chris said was:

Are her eyes gonna stay like that?

The whole family still keep him going about it!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

L


----------



## LittleGriffin

Jimmy won £350 on the champions league final last night ..... Get in!!


----------



## Pippin

Lol Aaisrie men do say the funniest thing :rofl:

LG :wohoo: wwooooohoooo go spend on baby thing :haha:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Lol eve at the tit joke!

I can't believe you have a time limit to push! That is so stupid! Nature can take her time. All the interfering bugs me. It is no good for anyone except the hospital who can cram more people in:( I am not even planning on pushing at all. this little girl has to find her own way out lol!


----------



## Emmea12uk

My Mw said that when the pain gets too much it is because you can see the light at the end of the tunnel and baby is nearly here:)


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL planning on not pushing... wild freakin' horses couldn't have stopped me... *I* couldn't have stopped if I'd wanted to... it's like trying to hold your breath you can do it for a little bit before your body just does it anyways!


----------



## LittleGriffin

I said a little prayer for Baby Evan and his family in church last night ....
Fly high angel. Xx


----------



## Pippin

Normally I'd agree with you Emmea but I was so tired I willing accepted the help. Hope I don't need any help this time though. Not sure you're going to do it without pushing would love to know how hehehe :haha: Maybe us second timers will have 'um fall out, now that would be nice :rofl: :haha: :rofl:


----------



## heva510

Just catching up on everyones posts Emma wish I could do it with out pushing lol but after all 4 of mine I'm still expecting to have to push like with rest of em but then ur body takes over and u can't help but push x bought myself a gym balm today to try and help with backache hubby decided to have a go and fell off was so funny x 4 wks to go tomoz for me so nervous and excited to meet our littleboy x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Don't know about pushing her out - feels like she is trying to push herself out. I had the oddest bh/contraction today - no pain just loads of feeling like something pushing down and coming down. Wonder if she engaged or went breach or something?!

I had an epi last time so this birth will be a surprise to me! Like a first timer. I didn't push last time as he was forcefully removed asap due to me needing emergency section and theatre being busy.


----------



## Aaisrie

Copy and pasting this from my July group:

Some of you might remember me mentioning thalassemia a few weeks ago as one of my blood results had come back low [MCH] and they wanted to repeat my test and test Chris as well as if both of us were displaying signs then Atticus could end up really sick. So we went in last week and I just rang up to get the results and the MW [who was really nice and helpful!] told me there are no recorded MCH results for me on that date but that Chris' are fine. So that's 1 hurdle. Unfortunately my MCH had been done [as a routine blood] when I'd been admitted 2 weeks ago and it was down a further point [the minimum it should be is 27, when I was called for a repeat 3 weeks before my admission it was 25.8] to 24.6 and that my iron levels which should be between 15% - 50% are at 3.2%... she also said my feritin should be between 13-150 and mine is at 5. She said she wouldn't be surprised if I was feeling really lethargic and sick... umm might explain why I've been so much sicker the last few weeks. So then she talked about iron tablets and I explained I was reluctant to take them because I KNOW they make HG sooo much worse and I don't want more hospital admissions because of HG so she said they might be able to give it to me via a drip but I'd have to go to the hospital every 2 days for it [I'd go every day if it meant not making the HG worse] but it's up to the consultant to decide. Basically the real concern is if I go into labour right now because she said both myself and Atticus would be at real risk [and she sounded really concerned when she was saying this] because of both the blood loss and because of sheer exhaustion.... She said if I wasn't so far along it wouldn't be as worrying because they'd have more time to deal with it but being 33w I could go into labour at any time...

Now I'm worried.....

[sorry for the selfish rant]


----------



## sequeena

:hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Awwww eve! Poor you! So why did they want so long to do these tests!?


----------



## Aaisrie

I don't know Emma!!! The phoned me and said an appt. would be out, that was about 2 or 3 weeks before my admission [which was 2 weeks ago]. My bloods were done last week but they were the ones that the MW said weren't on the system. So I don't know what's going on really....


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh poor you xxxx hugs


----------



## SassyLou

Eve lots of :hugs:, it wasn't a selfish rant, that's what everyone here is for, to support each other.

xxx


----------



## Pippin

Oh Eve that sucks, can't believe they took so long. Is it a routine thing we all get? I'm so ignorant as to what they test for I really should take more notice. I hope they can give you the drip. When are you seeing the consultant? You really have had a rough ride this pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Hope it gets better for you Eve, all you've had is problems :(

On another note Sassy I'm sorry you had to see that awful thread in 3rd tri :growlmad:


----------



## Pippin

Don't get me started about threads in third tri :growlmad: I had to turn my computer off early and do something else. What with the one you're talking about and a stupid woman trying to buy castor oil and women encouraging her I'd had enough. Seriously do people not think??? :(


----------



## Pippin

My boobs hurt tonight which doesn't help, think they're finally realising I'm having a baby :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

Castor oil? I'm assuming it brings on contractions and she was nowhere near fullterm?

As for your boobs I know the feeling. Mostly they're fine but they are getting more and more sore. I'm starting to properly leak, only a few drops every couple of days at the mo but things are on the move :thumbup:


----------



## SassyLou

Thanks Sarah, TBH, I'm just shocked and amazed by threads like that. Have you read the whole thread (its been locked now)? In one of her last posts she said she had a loss in 2002??? 

Sorry about the sore boobs ladies. I had them all the cycle before last and I never O'd!!! Then last cycle I O'd so early that I still had AF when I O'd so missed it! Then again I did have AF for 2 weeks. I ended up having a 25 day cycle, the shortest cycle I've ever had (without being on pill) is 35 days so it really took me by surprise!!!

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Pippin

Yes that's right but it's toxic to the baby and can make it poo. If it doesn't start labour baby can get into lots of distress. All mw/doctors say never but some just don't listen. Chemists aren't allowed to sell it to pregnant women but obviously that isn't enough warning for some. :dohh: What's a week or two in the greater scheme of things. 

It's my nipples they sting!!!! Ouch. I never leaked with Sam only when bf and missed a feed. I think I'll be the same this time but I've already gone up a cup size :shock:


----------



## Pippin

Oh no Sassy hope you catch the O this cycle. Xxx

Blimey is that the time, night ladies. Xxx


----------



## SassyLou

Thanks Pip, I hope I catch it too, that's if it happens, can't believe I had an 8 1/2 week cycle with no O. Bloody body.

Night Night xxx


----------



## sequeena

Oh I didn't know that. I wasn't planning on using castor oil as an eviction method anyway as it's vile stuff but it's good to know :thumbup:

Sassy once I'd said my piece I went through the thread and saw that she said she too had a loss. It's doubly shocking that she would post the thread!! If I were her friend I'd be deleting/blocking her straight away. WTF did she expect coming on here and bitching about it to us? She says she cried for that baby but the pic scared her... I bet she clicked on the picture to get a fucking closer look though!!!

:growlmad: Sorry, it really makes me mad how callous people can be.

My boobs are still 40DD which I'm quite thankful for. I was worried my boobs would super inflate! Which reminds me, when do I need to get measured for nursing bras? I think it's about 37 weeks isn't it? :wacko:


----------



## Aaisrie

Pippin said:


> Oh Eve that sucks, can't believe they took so long. Is it a routine thing we all get? I'm so ignorant as to what they test for I really should take more notice. I hope they can give you the drip. When are you seeing the consultant? You really have had a rough ride this pregnancy :hugs:

Yea, if you check your notes you should find your blood results and it'll tell you what yours are and what the range is. It's the MCH of mine that's consistently getting lower.

What's this thread in 3rd tri everyones talking about *goes to look*


----------



## sequeena

You'll soon spot it Eve.


----------



## SassyLou

I think they do say about 37 weeks for the bra's. I wouldn't get really expensive ones thought. You need them with plenty of room at the beginning cos they will get quite large. If you're planning on feeding for quite a while you may find you have to eventually buy some more when feedings more established. I fed both Harry and George for a year and I found that after a few months when I'd established feeding I needed slightly smaller ones. 

Hope that helps xxx


----------



## sequeena

Thanks Sassy :) how many nursing bras did you have when you were breastfeeding? I'm assuming 2 probably isn't enough :rofl:

I won't be going for expensive bras trust me, the cheaper the better really on our budget (sounds awful I know).


----------



## SassyLou

I'm gonna sound like a complete and utter bitch now, but its amazing how each time there's a thread like that all of a sudden the person who posted suddenly claims to have had a loss and that they understand!!! I'm not saying she hasn't just find it interesting that its far from the first time that's happened.
xxx


----------



## sequeena

SassyLou said:


> I'm gonna sound like a complete and utter bitch now, but its amazing how each time there's a thread like that all of a sudden the person who posted suddenly claims to have had a loss and that they understand!!! I'm not saying she hasn't just find it interesting that its far from the first time that's happened.
> xxx

Hahah Sassy you said EXACTLY what I'm thinking!!

and TBH all she said was loss, what loss are we talking about?? I would never compare my MC to what you've gone through.


----------



## SassyLou

I got two from Mothercare initially, used to put them through a quick wash. I also got some cropped tops from Next, they don't do them anymore, because I found bras uncomfortable to sleep in, but needed something to hold my breastpads in!!!!

https://www.mothercare.com/M2b-Slee...041&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5 I did get these when I was pregnant back in August cos my boos were so sore at night. Did think they'd be ideal for night time too.

Eventually at night I used to leave my boobs uncovered at night (when they stopped leaking) and used to co-sleep with the boys, they just used to find their own way to my boob!!!

I loved breastfeeding!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Thanks Sassy that's exactly my price range though not sure if a 20 will fit my boobs when the milk comes in. Shall have to wait and see xx


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> I'm gonna sound like a complete and utter bitch now, but its amazing how each time there's a thread like that all of a sudden the person who posted suddenly claims to have had a loss and that they understand!!! I'm not saying she hasn't just find it interesting that its far from the first time that's happened.
> xxx
> 
> Hahah Sassy you said EXACTLY what I'm thinking!!
> 
> and TBH all she said was loss, what loss are we talking about?? I would never compare my MC to what you've gone through.Click to expand...

I truly believe a loss is a loss, no matter when it happens. In some ways loosing Archie was easier to deal with than the MMC, I held Archie, I saw him, I have pictures. Thats more than I had with the MMC. But then in other ways I can picture him in my head, so when I wish he was here I can picture him which then makes it more difficult. I think its all been made more difficult because of the hospital f**k up!!! I was much more together in the first week after loosing Archie than I was in the first week after MMC. 

Gosh that was a bit garbled but I hope you understand what I mean. 

xxx


----------



## SassyLou

Obviously they're only for at night. But they're really comfy when you're pregnant. Maybe if you got some now, started washing and wearing them, they'd have more give in them when your milk comes in. I still wear them now, they're so comfy. Then again being 39, and having had 3 kids, plus my little sweet one :kiss: my boobs aren't where they should be so they really appreciate some support even at night :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Sequeena tbh you'd be better getting some HotMilk ones, yes they are expensive BUT you can normally get them on sale if you search online and not only are they beautiful, but horrendously comfortable and I actually didn't want to stop wearing mine!!


----------



## sequeena

Haha thanks girlies, Eve I'll go take a look now. If I get maternity allowance I can afford to splash out a bit more :)

Sassy I don't really understand but I haven't been in your position :hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> Haha thanks girlies, Eve I'll go take a look now. If I get maternity allowance I can afford to splash out a bit more :)
> 
> Sassy I don't really understand but I haven't been in your position :hugs:

I know, but I just wanted you to know that I don't quantify loss. I certainly wouldn't want you to think that your loss was any less painful than mine, I think a miscarriage is incredibly painful. Although I do hate that Archie is classed as a miscarriage, not because I think its more distressing, just because I can't believe that people can class an induction and the delivery of a 5/6 inch perfect baby can be a miscarriage, does that make sense?

Back to the bra's, I got some from Bloomin Marvellous when I had Harry, they had zips under the cups. Sounds a bit naff I know, but I love underwire bras, so they gave the same support and feel as an underwired bra. I wore them for so long afterwards, I think George was about 2/3 when I finally went and bought some proper bra's again :blush:


----------



## sequeena

Oh that sounds good!! I'm still wearing underwires now because my boobs are mahoosive.

I agree, as soon as you need to physically give birth it shouldn't be classes as miscarriage imo :(

Oh speaking of which it's beans due date tomorrow :(


----------



## SassyLou

Oh bless you I'm sure it won't be an easy day.

My due date was the 4th of April, I went to see Archie on that day, I'm hoping they're together, looking after each other with my dad :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## sequeena

SassyLou said:


> Oh bless you I'm sure it won't be an easy day.
> 
> My due date was the 4th of April, I went to see Archie on that day, I'm hoping they're together, looking after each other with my dad :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Thanks Sassy :hugs:

I'm sure they're all up there playing together xxx


----------



## SassyLou

We regulary talk about them being together playing, I keep saying my dad will be saying don't send anymore to me I've only got two knees (not that I intend to!!!) and I imagine that they're both wearing stupid hats as Rob's granny used to crochet really badly fitting quite ugly hats (I'm sure she'll be making them wear them). We also laugh that the rabbits in the cemetery are Archie's rabbits and that one must be called Jack-Thi-Father-Wants-Thi cos thats what Rob's grandad made him call his pet rabbit!!!

xxx


----------



## Pippin

*Sequeena* I use the mothercare nursing bras and you'll need at least 4 hun as they get a bit dirty quite quickly as leaking is notorious at the start when your boobs are learning how much milk you need to produce. I aso got some budget ones online, have a good search and you don't have to break the bank. Once you know your size check ebay out too I got two for £10 which aren't great but good for sleeping in. I don't use the sleep ones are too small from mothercare. Nursing bras are good to sleep in after birth if they are soft and a little larger than you need. I found the mothercare ones very comfortable. I'm a 42D so close to your size, although I just realised yesterday I'm fitting the DD now. I found that my boobs just got fuller not bigger after the birth, they go hard with milk sometimes but the once I bought around 35 weeks saw me through to when I stopped feeding at 10 months. They were pretty manky by the end so I've bought a few new ones for this one.

BIG :hug: to all your due dates looming. Mine was 20th April and got quite upset but felt good to have a little cry.


----------



## sequeena

Thanks Pip :) I'm glad you're a similar size to me as I always have an awful time finding bras for decent prices in my size.

Well today is due day and it's been awful. Not just because it's due day but other problems have hit us and it's all getting a bit too much :(


----------



## Pippin

Awwww love. When times are hard I always say to myself "it won't be like this forever" sometimes I can give a time length too and that helps me as silly and simple as it sounds. If you need to vent about them you know we'll listen. xxx

I'll see if I can find the website I used for the bras. xxx

*Sassy* I love that image of your dad with his two knees full :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

This was one site, not the cheapest but they lasted the longest by far, still have one I wear now and looks like new still.

https://www.nursingbra.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## SassyLou

Sequeena big :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

I missed the caster oil thread - which I am glad of. I just don't get people's impatience when they aren't term!? Why dont they want their babies to be healthy and safe?

As for boobs - mine are smaller than they have ever been! They stopped hurting early. That is why I was trying to get colostrum the other day, as they failed spectacularly last time. But they do produce if I mess with them so I will leave it at that. I use hotmilk bras which are so comfy. I had to stop wearing wired as they made me feel I was having a heart attack!!


----------



## Pippin

I was very blunt Emma, probably too blunt, I was too scared to go back and look after I posted my outrage at her stupidity. I just simply don't get it :shrug:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Good for you. I would have spoken my mind too!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Hey my ticker baby is head down!:)


----------



## SassyLou

Emmea12uk said:


> Hey my ticker baby is head down!:)

:headspin::D:happydance:


----------



## SassyLou

I haven't seen the thread you've all been talking about. Is it still there?
x


----------



## sequeena

Thanks girls :hugs:

Another castor oil thread, sigh!


----------



## SassyLou

I found one on the 3rd page of 3rd tri, where's the new one???

I suppose on a forum like this you'll always get people like this :wacko: Some people just haven't got the common sense they should have been born with!


----------



## Kimberly28

Hi Girls.

I hope you all are doing well. I'm alright. I had a bit of a scare yesterday morning though. I got up to use the restroom :loo: and when I wiped I saw bright red blood. :( I immediately panicked and called my doc who sent me to the ER. Upon being taken to a room the dr there who saw me immediately placed orders for blood work, urinalysis, and a scan. A few mins later he came to talk to me to get the background of what was going on. And immediately after that a nurse arrived to get urine and blood from me. She took 5 tubes of blood. So I felt good about that as it showed me that they were being vigilant since my history of miscarriage and checking all of the bases. They of course checked my hcg which turned out to be 9000. The ultrasound showed my cervix is closed and we saw a gestational sac AND a yolk sac! :) Which is much more than we saw last time so that's progress. :thumbup: The only thing is that the sonographer also said that she saw a very tiny peri sac bleed (aka subchorionic hemorrhage). But she also didn't see any free floating blood in my uterus so that's good. She also told me that one of this tiny size isn't really concerning and can be quite common and usually doesn't cause a mc. I'm hoping she is right but naturally, I'm worried. The doc came in afterward and said that everything looked good, all my levels are great and my scan looks good too and to take it very easy for a few days and to basically be on modified bedrest and to follow up with my doc for repeat hcg and ultrasound. 
I called this morning to schedule it and it turns out I will have to wait until next week as they are booked up this week. :wacko: And my doc is only in the office on Tuesdays and Fridays. Fridays only until noon. So now I have to wait to be checked on until next week. :dohh: A little nerve wracking but at least my spotting is down to a minimum small amount of brown now. I really hope to not see anymore and that this wont cause problems for me down the road in 3rd tri with early labor or placental abruption as I read can happen. Hopefully mine is so tiny it wont cause any of those problems though. (Knock on wood!) Have any of you experienced this problem or known anyone who did who can reassure me or give me advice or share their story with me? I'm still praying for a good outcome for all of this. [-o&lt;

I hope everything is going well with all of you. I was reading this page of posts and I saw something about a post about trying caster oil to trigger labor. I'm with you guys, that is so risky and can be dangerous as it can cause the baby to have an early BM while still inside mom which can cause lots of problems after birth. I wish people would think before they act instead of being in such a rush to get the baby out. Don't get me wrong, I know how horrible it is to feel like a beached whale and be more than ready for a baby who is being stubborn to be born already but I'd still always put the well being and health of the baby before my own discomfort.


----------



## LittleGriffin

I saw the thread about Castor Oil, i didn't comment, i couldn't trust myself not to say 'WTF woman, get a grip!' :dohh:

:hugs: Sequeena
:hugs: Kimberly

I am off to my first breastfeeding group this morning to see what it's like. My sister is the breastfeeding support worker at Barnsley Hospital where i am having Baby Griff so she is coming with me today for moral support! :thumbup:

AND .....

as if you won't have already realised, its June!! That means next month our gorgeous little babies will be here :baby: 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::


----------



## Aaisrie

Caroline I said that to the MW at 1am this morning LOL

Well I ended up in hospital last night [fortunately I got out at like 2am lol] due to severe breathing issues. Eventually the Dr realised it's because of my iron levels, they're shot to shit and he has ordered me to not even wait to see my consultant next week I am seeing them today to get iron injections [I can't take the tablets because the tablets are known to make HG worse and the Dr said under no circumstances] so that means visiting the hospital every 2 days for some unknown period to get injections... Great fun!! But at least they're fixing me!!!
They scanned me too and said Atticus' weight estimation is a whopping 5lb 2oz [the average for this week is 4lb 4oz!!] which at the average calculations will make him a 9lber... um no! I think I need to not eat until I give birth LOL

And a bump pic too
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/331_e.jpg


----------



## heyyady

<3 great bump, love! Although in another month you'll be falling on your face if you try to walk, you'll be so front heavy! Atticus is determined to come out ready to play at the playground apparently! 
ps- tp but no toilet? you're slipping... :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Haha I thought that, no bedpans, no urine in jugs, no toilet.... it's a CLEAN picture lol Loving your avatar H, your girls are freakin' adorable!!


----------



## Pippin

Lovely bump picture Eve :thumbup: I've just put some up on FB so you can all have a look there. Slightly disappointed there is no wee in the picture :haha: Good luck for you iron injections.

Kim posted on FB hun :hugs:

Heyyady can't believe your gorgeous babies are 7 weeks already :shock:

and finally........ we start having our babies in the next month :wohoo: wooohoooo (slightly into Aug too but they could be early too ladies) :happydance:


----------



## heva510

Hi all how is everyone ? Trying to catch up with posts x well bought most invaluable item today a gym ball :) it's great for back ache x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sorry to hear what you are going through eve:( I hope your injections make you feel better. Yikes about the 9lber! I hope they are very wrong!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Heyady - your babies are so freaking cute!

Eve your bump looks just like mine still. I can hardly stay upright she is so upfront! The stretches are coming now:(

Glad everyone is ok!

1 month to go yay!


----------



## Pippin

heva510 said:


> Hi all how is everyone ? Trying to catch up with posts x well bought most invaluable item today a gym ball :) it's great for back ache x

I've got mine from when I had Sam, good for bouncing on and getting that head down. Must blow up mine sometime. Think Sam will use it more than me though lol.


----------



## heva510

Pippin said:


> heva510 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all how is everyone ? Trying to catch up with posts x well bought most invaluable item today a gym ball :) it's great for back ache x
> 
> I've got mine from when I had Sam, good for bouncing on and getting that head down. Must blow up mine sometime. Think Sam will use it more than me though lol.Click to expand...

Yeah know what u mean my hubby and kids had more use and fun out of mine lol x


----------



## SassyLou

Kim - hope you're ok xxx

Eve - sorry you're not well again, you'll be fine with a 9lber, George was 9lb 13 1/2oz and he only took 6 minutes to push out.

Hope everyone else is ok, haven't managed to catch up on everything yet!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Emma and Sarah the consultant today said he should be no problem and that lighter babies are harder to get out, she said the heavy ones were easier because of gravity... all I could think was "It's not your vajayjay your talking about" lol TBH I'm not that worried, people give birth every day, he'll be whatever size - if my 5ft nana can push out breech twins [weighing 7lb and 7lb 5oz] then I can manage anything!


----------



## SassyLou

Honestly George was a doddle to push out, I did end up with a 2nd degree tear but opted to leave it to heal naturally.

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Sarah!!!


----------



## SassyLou

What!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh yea "it's a doddle" but "2nd degree tear" LOLOLOLOL


----------



## sequeena

Stop scaring me girls I've not long found out that my OHs side of the family are all big babies! 8, 9 and 10lbers!!!


----------



## SassyLou

Hey I managed to get his head out without tearing, but when his head was out but not his body, he sort of cried and wriggled and I tore then. Rob did say he was pleased, I'd managed Harry (8lb 5oz) without tearing, he said it would have been embarrassing if I'd managed George without tearing. TBH I think grazes hurt afterwards more than tears.

Sequeena you'll be fine, it doesn't hurt much when its happening, honest!


----------



## SassyLou

Eve it was a doddle!


----------



## Pippin

I had a second degree tear but to be honest it didn't hurt really. I had the epi to begin with but a week of salt baths and it was healed. Sam was 8lb 8oz and the nurses kept saying oh he's a big one but personally I think it's top average really. I'll be happy if she is the same size.


----------



## Aaisrie

I was grazed from one end of my chuff to the other - no tears or cuts though. The MW kept saying how impressed she was with me lol She said she thought the grazes felt worse because there's so many they take longer to heal because they're little? I had to use witchhazel and it stung like a MOFO to pee for about 2 weeks at least


----------



## sequeena

........


I hate you all :rofl:

Thomas is head down :smug: I just hope he stays that way :lol:


----------



## Aaisrie

You know what, they've done studies which show that you've forgotten the pain in 5mo!! I think that accounts for the age difference between children because once you've forgotten the pain then you start trying again LOL


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> Emma and Sarah the consultant today said he should be no problem and that lighter babies are harder to get out, she said the heavy ones were easier because of gravity... all I could think was "It's not your vajayjay your talking about" lol TBH I'm not that worried, people give birth every day, he'll be whatever size - if my 5ft nana can push out breech twins [weighing 7lb and 7lb 5oz] then I can manage anything!

Your nan is my hero !


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sequeena - babies never take after there fathers before birth. Birth weight runs on the female side.

I had full thickness tears and was a right mess. But saying that he was out in two pushes with forcepts:( I was in agony for months but had instilligel to numb the pain a little. Stitching was a major operation and I was on massive strength pain killers for a long while. I hope my scar holds up this time!


----------



## sequeena

Nice to know Emma! :)

My sister was 5lb and I'm sure she was fullterm. I was 6 weeks early and a fatty at 5lb 1oz :rofl:


----------



## SassyLou

Emmea12uk said:


> Sequeena - babies never take after there fathers before birth. Birth weight runs on the female side.
> 
> I had full thickness tears and was a right mess. But saying that he was out in two pushes with forcepts:( I was in agony for months but had instilligel to numb the pain a little. Stitching was a major operation and I was on massive strength pain killers for a long while. I hope my scar holds up this time!

Didn't work like that for us, I was only a 6lber, Rob and his brother were both 9lbs+ and our boys were 8lb 5oz and 9lb 13 1/2oz. Daniel (21yr old) was 4lb 8oz but was 6 weeks early, so would have been a decent weight if I'd gone to term. We always like to break the rules :dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

One of my friends from on here [who I know IRL now] her partner was 12lb something and held the record in the hospital I go to for like 10yrs or something for heaviest birth weight - so imagine how much she was freaking out going into labour... Ruby ended up being 6lb 2oz I think [it was def 6lb something] and she was full term!


----------



## heyyady

my girls hit their due date today- and I'm sure are weighing close to 8 lbs :shock: I'm suddenly glad they were early! :haha:


----------



## LittleGriffin

heyyady said:


> my girls hit their due date today- and I'm sure are weighing close to 8 lbs :shock: I'm suddenly glad they were early! :haha:

Happy due date gorgeous girls!!!! Xx
:cake:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Happy 32 weeks to Me, Jimmy and Summer!

I'm so excited!!!!

Also i'm not commenting on the cuts/grazes etc ....... i'm in denial and i like it!! 

Xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Happy EDD girls & H!!

Happy 32w Caroline!!!

I'm just getting ready to go and get my first iron injection... it'll be great to no longer sound like a smoking advert. Patricia told me I sound worse than her when she has a bad asthma attack *rolls eyes* and Chris has starting making choo choo noises at me as apparently I sound like a steam train!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Good luck today eve!

My baby's daddy was a 10lber! I feel like isobelle is small though. She is head down with only her shoulders above my public bone and her legs are kicking so low. No ribs kicks! Although I look enormous it feel like my uterus is no where near as high as it was with Tom! Is that silly?

I had more contractions yesterday where she moved down again and it feel like I need to hold her in now in case she falls out. My doula thinks I am dilating. Really ought to get more rest. 

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## SassyLou

Emmea12uk said:


> Good luck today eve!
> 
> My baby's daddy was a 10lber! I feel like isobelle is small though. She is head down with only her shoulders above my public bone and her legs are kicking so low. No ribs kicks! Although I look enormous it feel like my uterus is no where near as high as it was with Tom! Is that silly?
> 
> I had more contractions yesterday where she moved down again and it feel like I need to hold her in now in case she falls out. My doula thinks I am dilating. Really ought to get more rest.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok!

I remember going for a scan with George a couple of weeks before I had him, I too felt he was smaller, I remember saying to the woman I think he's going to be smaller than my last one, she asked how big Harry was (8lb 5oz) I remember her looking at me really puzzled and amazed and said 'really?' obviously she could tell he was going to be much bigger, lol.

xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

I am secretly worried about a biggun - I am tiny, and I will be at home.


----------



## SassyLou

Emmea12uk said:


> I am secretly worried about a biggun - I am tiny, and I will be at home.

How tall are you Emma? 

George was meant to be a home birth (Daniel C-section, Harry induced VBAC) but went overdue, went in for induction but breaking my waters got me going in labour. My community midwife still came in and delivered George, she tried to make it as near to and as relaxed as a homebirth. 

xxxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Well today the Dr weighed him at 6lb 1oz!!! LOL yea right... like he's gained a lb in a few days...


----------



## sequeena

6lbs! Woo!

I just worked out Thomas' estimated fetal weight at 28 weeks using measurements from my scan, almost 3lbs :thumbup: will be interesting to see how much that changes at my next scan!


----------



## Aaisrie

No!! Not Woo!!! There's NO WAY he can have gained that much... Chris kept saying "I think the 2 drs the other day got it wrong and the Dr today got it right" and I'm thinking omg this baby is gonna be like 15lbs LOLOLOL


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> No!! Not Woo!!! There's NO WAY he can have gained that much... Chris kept saying "I think the 2 drs the other day got it wrong and the Dr today got it right" and I'm thinking omg this baby is gonna be like 15lbs LOLOLOL

LMAO you know it's only an estimate so don't worry too much!! :lol:


----------



## SassyLou

I think 20lbs :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh I know Sequeena but they UNDERESTIMATED Saraya LOLOL

And Sarah you better sleep with your eyes open!!! I'm so gonna come and kick your ass!!!! LOL


----------



## SassyLou

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

https://sunglasses.name/gif/psychoduck.gif


----------



## SassyLou

How did you know I have a phobia of birds *runs away and hides*


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL do you really?!?! I did NOT know that!!! I just thought it was a funny psycho gif!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

SassyLou said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> I am secretly worried about a biggun - I am tiny, and I will be at home.
> 
> How tall are you Emma?
> 
> George was meant to be a home birth (Daniel C-section, Harry induced VBAC) but went overdue, went in for induction but breaking my waters got me going in labour. My community midwife still came in and delivered George, she tried to make it as near to and as relaxed as a homebirth.
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

5ft2


----------



## Emmea12uk

Eve! How can baby be that big with hg? Is that a thick question?

I am off to labour ward tomorrow - why do I always find I have a uti at weekends? Sigh.


----------



## Aaisrie

Emma from what I read wayyy back at the start of my pregnancy [because I was worried he wasn't getting nutrition etc] HG babies tend to be *BIGGER*... I don't know how or why but as we all know babies take from us not from our intake so I really don't know... I don't know if they intake more from us when we're puking our guts up in like a feast/famine way or what!


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> LOL do you really?!?! I did NOT know that!!! I just thought it was a funny psycho gif!!!

Yep!!! Worse with birds with pointy beaks and beady eyes though!! I'll walk miles to miss a pigeon :blush:

It was funny though xxx


----------



## SassyLou

5ft 2's not that short is it? I'm about 5ft 5ish/5ft 6ish. I'm sure you'll be fine. What shoe size are you? Does that sound like a daft question? How big was Tom?

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Sarah my sister is like that, and she lived in London!! She would cross the road so as not to go near them. I'm a major animal person and have kept budgies and cockatiels myself... and of course I love owls they're amazingggggg


----------



## SassyLou

Maybe Atticus will be this big!!!!!



It'll be a doddle x


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> Sarah my sister is like that, and she lived in London!! She would cross the road so as not to go near them. I'm a major animal person and have kept budgies and cockatiels myself... and of course I love owls they're amazingggggg

I don't have any problems with other animals, we had a parrot which I managed to handle, but I'm not so bad if they're not pointy beaked and beady eyed. So parrots, owls, ducks etc not so bad. Pigeons, and common garden birds not so good, not great when you live in the country!!!

Did you see our latest pet on FB, George now has Alvin the Axolotl!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL @ giant baby!!!

omg axolotls are freakin amazing!! I love that they look like they're smiling!! I totally didn't see you say anything about it!! I'm gonna go have a duke now - tell me there're pictures?!?!?!


----------



## SassyLou

There is a picture just not a very good one, its very cute. Need to sort out a better environment for it but have to be careful as by all accounts they'll try and eat anything!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Bit like the newts we used to keep then... they're practically blind and smell for food so sometimes they used to eat each others legs and arms accidentally!!! LOL

Oh and Chris nearly wet himself at that baby picture!!


----------



## SassyLou

I think thats how big Atticus will be :winkwink:

As for the Axolotl, he's in the kitchen at the minute although he's going in George's room. He comes to the front of the tank when you go in the kitchen!!!


----------



## heyyady

sarah- I'm the same way with birds- they weird me out! I got attacked by a flock of pigeons in San Francisco one, it was a nightmare! They wanted my curly fries, but when I threw them (seriously, no fry is worth getting mauled by rats with wings! :lol: ) they still wouldn't go! It was so bad that random tourists were running accross the street to help chase them off of me! I've also had a bird fly INTO my car while I was driving, and had one attack me and in the process get trapped in the hood of my sweatshirt!


----------



## Pippin

SassyLou said:


> Maybe Atticus will be this big!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 215582
> 
> 
> It'll be a doddle x

Tell me that isn't real?? :rofl: :dohh: :haha:

My Aunty is afraid of birds. Quite common I think. xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL H one day I had a pigeon come down my chimney!!! My housemate and I were in the living room and she ran out of the room and held the door screaming at me to get rid of it so I had to chase the damn frightened, soot-covered, thing round the room to get it out the window!!


----------



## Pippin

My parents have that as a regular thing. Sometimes they die in there as they can't get them out, horrible to hear as it takes days :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea Pip we kept hearing weird noises for a few days before and didn't know what it was until this thing landed in our living room scaring the crap out of us!

This is out my front door this morning... the bull was giving me evils! lol:

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/738b5fc3.jpg


----------



## SassyLou

Don't start saying about birds coming down chimneys, we have a proper chimney (working as there's no bloody gas up here!!!) my worse nightmare would be a bird in it!!!

Eve don't keep putting beautiful pictures on like that, now Rob's found he's Irish he'll be there annoying you :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Sarah just tell him the reason Ireland is known for it's green fields is because we get a LOT more rainfall than you lot!!


----------



## SassyLou

He's been desperate to get in touch with you but didn't like firstly because your friend lost her baby and then secondly since you've become poorly again. He really is thoughtful most of the time. 

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Bless him!! Tell him to work away! My facebook is always open :]


----------



## Emmea12uk

SassyLou said:


> 5ft 2's not that short is it? I'm about 5ft 5ish/5ft 6ish. I'm sure you'll be fine. What shoe size are you? Does that sound like a daft question? How big was Tom?
> 
> xxx

Ah well I have size 3 feet and tiny hips. Tom was 7.3lb


----------



## Emmea12uk

Can't believe you guys are scared of birds! They are so cute. They are always flying in my house through the French doors - that and dragon flies.

I am so bored right now. Went to day unit to get antibios as I had white cells and stinky pee and they cant find them and my wee looks great! They stuck me on a monitor for the hell of it and ignored me when I said I can't lay flat so I nearly fainted after five mins. So what did she do? Sat me up and didn't move the contacts. The toco had no lube on it so was useless and the other one dropped the hb every minute. She wouldn't listen and seems satisfied with it - it is a pile of crap. As I was here I wanted to see my contractions but despite having three the toco was flatlined. What's the frigging point? Now I have to wait for a doc and I apparently have no symptoms. 

What a palava!


----------



## Pippin

I miss the country and green. I grew up in Devon and my folks are still there so I know those views well Eve. I'm on the edge of London so have more green than most but I'm going to move back on day.

Emma sorry you had a crap time at hospital but on the bright side is your ok. Maybe drink more fluids hon and see if that helps. xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

I had a ve - not sure why. but now i hurt and i am getting cramos alot as well as tightenings:/


----------



## Kimberly28

Omgoodness! (About the birds.) I cant imagine having that happen here! But then again the birds here are FAR more fearful of humans and wont come near us even if we try to beckon them with bread or something. Thankfully I don't have to worry about that here. Besides if a bird flew down our chimney I'd fear for it's safety as we have a cat who loves to sit at the window and drool at the birds she sees outside. :haha:

Emmea, isn't that the pits! :dohh: Bryson did that to me too. I was having a good number of contractions and had a dr appointment and then it all quit, only to start back up again later that evening. So frustrating I know. I hope it all happens for you soon. You must be very uncomfortable by now. :hugs:

Aaisrie, wow! What a great sight to see out your front door! :) All we see is the house across the street from us. :dohh: Count yourself lucky my dear. :thumbup:

Sassy, I hope things are going well with you since I couldn't see any kind of info for you on this page (and I admit, I feel too nauseated and lazy to flip back pages haha). 

Hi Pip! :wave:

AFM
It seems my ms is in full swing now. I get sick in the mornings and sometimes evenings too. Not fun. I did vomit yesterday and today so I might ask my doc for some zofran to help with it. I took that when I was preg with Bry too for the same reason and had no problems with it. I'm also VERY nervous as I have an appt on Tuesday for follow up repeat ultrasound to see about my SCH (still spotting) and check on the baby. I'll be 6 + 4 then and from my understanding and reading (damn google) we should see the hb then. However, naturally due to my having gone through a mmc this time last year and us never having seen the hb with that one I'm extremely nervous and honestly terrified. One good thing though is that my symptoms seem much stronger this time than last and resemble my pregnancy with Bryson more than the last one so I'm hoping and praying it will result in good news and a strong hb on Tue. We will be meeting up with my doc's mw afterward since my doc will be in surgery, and she will go over the scan results with me immediately after. Please keep me and beanie in your thoughts and prayers then. Thanks ladies. :hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

Kimberly28 said:


> Sassy, I hope things are going well with you since I couldn't see any kind of info for you on this page (and I admit, I feel too nauseated and lazy to flip back pages haha).

Thanks :thumbup:, I'm doing ok thanks, not much to report TBH, still on the TTC endevour :sex: :haha: And still up to my eyeballs in various hospital policies!!!

So sorry you're feeling so sick, its truly awful! Hope the scan goes well. My final word DON'T GOOGLE, GOOGLE IS NOT YOUR FRIEND:dohh::haha:

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh god, what must I sound like! I am not in hurry at all! The opposite in fact!


----------



## heva510

Hi all how is everyone ? Well tomoz my little man is classed as full term and 3 wks to go feeling I can't get any bigger than I am lol x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Yay!!! I hope he doesn't leave you waiting!


----------



## Pippin

heva510 said:


> Hi all how is everyone ? Well tomoz my little man is classed as full term and 3 wks to go feeling I can't get any bigger than I am lol x

Happy full term Heva for tomorrow :yipee: well done little man :baby:

*Embo* has her scan tomorrow - *Good luck Embo*. Might pop by her journal.


----------



## Kimberly28

SassyLou said:



> Kimberly28 said:
> 
> 
> Sassy, I hope things are going well with you since I couldn't see any kind of info for you on this page (and I admit, I feel too nauseated and lazy to flip back pages haha).
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:, I'm doing ok thanks, not much to report TBH, still on the TTC endevour :sex: :haha: And still up to my eyeballs in various hospital policies!!!
> 
> So sorry you're feeling so sick, its truly awful! Hope the scan goes well. My final word DON'T GOOGLE, GOOGLE IS NOT YOUR FRIEND:dohh::haha:
> 
> Lots of love xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Sassy!! Good luck with the TTC. :flower: I know exactly how frustrating it can be. :hugs: It took me about 10 months to get here and I'd given up hope. 

I'm taking the ms as a good thing and hoping that it means baby is doing well. I'll come post on here on Tue after my appt to let you all know how it went.

Embo, good luck at your scan tomorrow! Keeping fingers x'ed for you! KUP!! (keep us posted)


----------



## heva510

Good luck embo today xp


----------



## Aaisrie

Good luck Embo!!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Good luck embo


----------



## SassyLou

Good luck Embo 

xxx


----------



## LittleGriffin

Good Luck Embo! Xx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks guys :) 

Everything was great. Baby measuring 7+3 so only 3 days off. I thought I was 7+6 today.

Here's a pic. Sorry bout the quality
 



Attached Files:







photo-17.JPG
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LittleGriffin

Embo78 said:


> Thanks guys :)
> 
> Everything was great. Baby measuring 7+3 so only 3 days off. I thought I was 7+6 today.
> 
> Here's a pic. Sorry bout the quality


Great news!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## heva510

Brilliant news embo :) x


----------



## SassyLou

Fantastic news Embo xxx


----------



## Pippin

Just posted in your journal but *CONGRATULATIONS EMBO* SOOOOOO glad 'he's' :winkwink: ok (gut feeling) you can relax a litle more and look forward to the 12 week scan in 5 weeks :happydance: What is the due date then based on the scan today?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Yay embo!!!!


----------



## Kimberly28

YAY!! :yipee: Congrats Embo!! :happydance: That is wonderful news! :) :thumbup: Hopefully I will be next with great news tomorrow also after my scan! [-o&lt; :winkwink:


----------



## sequeena

Great news Embo!! Am so happy for you hun!! :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks everyone :hug:

My new date is 20th January 2012 pip. You can finally add me to the front page. I feel so much more confident now :)


----------



## heyyady

:happydance: congrats embo!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Anyone heard from eve???


----------



## sequeena

Everything is falling apart around me and I don't know what to do :cry:


----------



## Embo78

Sequeena :hugs: you ok ?? :hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

Sequeena whats wrong???????

Here if you need someone.

xxx


----------



## sequeena

No :( Sean is facing being sacked. It's a really long story, it's all in my journal. We could be homeless within a month and I don't know how we got in such a mess :cry:


----------



## Aaisrie

Emma I'm here, been a long day... going to be a long week but aside from losing my plug today and having my 2nd venofer nothing exciting my end!!

Em I'm really trying not to say it but.... I TOLD YOU SO  I'm so happy for you honey!!!

Sequeena oh no that's awful... surely if he's sacked he'd be signing on and that so how come you'd be homeless :[


----------



## sequeena

That's another long story in itself Eve. Seriously it's neverending right now.


----------



## Aaisrie

I know it probably means nothing but I believe what's for you won't go past you... sometimes God shuts a door but leaves open a window... Sometimes there are reasons for things that we cannot see. When I married my abusive ex-husband I couldn't see any good in my life and yet now I look back and realise if I hadn't taken that path I never would have met Chris or had Saraya and now Atticus. I know things feel hopeless and futile right now but God uses everything for good honey... I wish there was something practical I could do for you <3


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> I know it probably means nothing but I believe what's for you won't go past you... sometimes God shuts a door but leaves open a window... Sometimes there are reasons for things that we cannot see. When I married my abusive ex-husband I couldn't see any good in my life and yet now I look back and realise if I hadn't taken that path I never would have met Chris or had Saraya and now Atticus. I know things feel hopeless and futile right now but God uses everything for good honey... I wish there was something practical I could do for you <3

Profound and deep as always Eve.

I've done the practical I've offered her my husband

xxx


----------



## sequeena

Thanks Eve, I know we'll be ok, we always are but I just wish the shit would stop hitting the proverbial fan for a little while. Just talking helps.

Going to go for a lay down though as I'm getting some pains which is a bit worrying... hoping they amount to nothing.


----------



## Pippin

Sequeena I wish there was something I could do :hugs:. Thinking of you lovely. Keep strong and as Eve says as one door closes another one opens (hard to see now I'm sure). You won't be homeless with a baby on the way Hun there are people to help and we're here to support you. :hug: xxxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Sequeena try a bath to ease the pains, it's probably just stress causing it <3


----------



## sequeena

Just ligament pain I think, me being panicky as usual!!

Thanks Pip :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

How are you feeling today Sequeena? :hug:


----------



## Embo78

Aaisrie said:


> Emma I'm here, been a long day... going to be a long week but aside from losing my plug today and having my 2nd venofer nothing exciting my end!!
> 
> Em I'm really trying not to say it but.... I TOLD YOU SO  I'm so happy for you honey!!!
> 
> Sequeena oh no that's awful... surely if he's sacked he'd be signing on and that so how come you'd be homeless :[

You were of course right Evie baby!!! I've never been so happy to be so WRONG!!! :)


----------



## sequeena

Better thanks :) Been to CAB, qualified for legal aid and the ball is starting to roll :)


----------



## Pippin

That's good Sequeena, always good to get started. xxx

Embo I like the fact you were WRONG this time too :haha:


----------



## Embo78

Ok ok I surrender!!! I couldn't have *been* more wrong :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Hehehehehe, how are the symptoms? Sickness coming back stronger yet? I felt loads more ill once I knew bean was ok, not sure why :shrug:


----------



## Embo78

OMG that's exactly how I am!!! We got back from scan and Gav had to take me to bed cos I was falling asleep on the couch! Today I've been nauseous, mouth filling with saliva, extremely tired, sore boobs and just a general icky feeling. But I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Pippin

It's bizarre isn't it, as soon as I walked out I thought I was going to be sick but the two days before I felt fine. I think I convinced myself it was going to go horribly wrong (a bit like you did so can't take the micky too much :haha:) Hope it continues for you hun as it's a lovely reassurance I have to admit. I had the saliva thing this time, didn't really get that with Sam, have you got any gender feeling yet? Do you want me to put you back ont he front page yet??? xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm so glad Sequeena!!!!

AFM - I had my MW appt today and am under strict instructions that should I have any kind of contractions which are regular I have to go to DOU if they last longer than 30mins because of losing my plug. I did explain that I don't want to be trekking up and down there all the bloody time but she said it was important because I'm not full term yet and because I would need to have my iron checked too. I've been getting really bad back and pelvic spasms/contractions all day too and just a feeling of "something's not right" but it's probably nothing... The MW today and she said "I would trust a woman's instincts" and I told her I would too but it's that thing like... when you don't feel FM and then as soon as the nurse puts the monitor on you the baby goes nuts... She said I could go round to DOU to get checked but I didn't have time as we had to get back to pick Saraya up from nursery and because I'm not FT yet they'd have to wait for the Dr which could have taken forever! It's just the constant back pain with these sporadic cramps across the back of my pelvis... which my MIL decided to tell me was exactly like all her labours with her 3 boys and she told me it must be a boy thing LOL


----------



## Aaisrie

omg you girls posted loads while I was posting!! 

Em I'm so glad you were wrong too!!! I felt nothing until I got my BFP at 6w then it was symptoms galore!


----------



## Pippin

Ohh Aaisrie you rest up you here and I know it's a trek but it's worth it even if you have even the slightest inkling labour is starting. We don't want you to give birth just yet, Atticus isn't cooked yet. xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip just taken some paracetamol and gonna have a bath. The pains aren't regular just way way worse than the pain of labour with Saraya!!!


----------



## Pippin

Hmmmm you be careful and get an early night :hug:, don't like the fact you're hurting more than full swing labour last time. Please just take everything really slowly and no heavy lifting or working. xxx


----------



## sequeena

Eve I hope he stays put for a while longer :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I'm thinking boy but don't mind either way. Gav really wants a boy though.

Yes put me back on the front page please. My new due date is 20th Jan. Next scan is next Thursday. The 16th when I'll be 8+6 :)


----------



## Pippin

Will do now, lovely to be putting you back on :happydance: So nice to get another scan too that'll be another reassurance.


----------



## Pippin

All done, haven't looked on front page for ages :dohh: we need more blue bumps :haha: so hope our guts are right.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Hugs sequeena. I hope things start to look up for you. These girls have good advice.

Eve ! When I said you first I didn't mean at 34 weeks!! I hope he holds on at least two weeks but you are not sounding good:( rest up


----------



## Aaisrie

Paracetamol and bath didn't work had a lot in the last hr, still no pattern but they seem to have eased again atm... I don't even want to phone them back because even though I explained my MW had said I was to go in within 30 mins and get checked they ignored that and said 2 hrs plus because I'm not FT I'll end up lying around waiting for a Dr who may or may not come within hrs... So I'm gonna try and sleep and see what happens. I'm so exhausted, sore and feel generally rubbish and grumpy right now


----------



## Kimberly28

Awww Eve. You keep your feet up and get lots of rest. Baby needs to stay put a little longer.

Sorry to hear that Aasirie, hope you are feeling better tomorrow. Do something nice for yourself to help make you feel better. A soak in the tub perhaps?

Hi Emmea and Pip! :hi:


AFM - UPDATE!!! Had my ultrasound today. We've got a heartbeat and a baby! :happydance: :D 128 bpm and measures 6 weeks + 6 days!! :thumbup: I'm SO elated and relieved!!! :cloud9: We got a vid of it too with the sound of the heartbeat! :) I will love listening to it over and over again! :cloud9:
Next appt is in 3 weeks for a check up and then 2 weeks after that I will be 12 weeks and it will also be our next ultrasound. It just seems a long time to wait to see our tiny baby again. :wacko: Oh well! We never saw a heartbeat with the baby I lost last year so to see a heartbeat is a huge milestone and a huge relief to me! :cloud9: My mw says she thinks this one is gonna be for keeps and is very satisfied with it! :) :thumbup: And she reminded me that now that we've seen the hb my chances of mc drop dramatically. :) So far so good and I'll take that! :happydance:
PS- EDD is January 27, 2012


----------



## LittleGriffin

Congrats Kimberly!!!! Xx


----------



## Embo78

Congratulations Kimberley it's amazing isn't it :cloud9:


----------



## Kimberly28

Indeed it is Embo! :cloud9: I just realized I missed your post a few posts back. I am sorry you're going through the nausea, increased saliva, etc like I am. We've both got that right now it seems. I am miserable today! :sick: The mw was going to have them phone in some phenergan for me for at night and zofran for during the day but somehow the zofran didnt come through and i REALLY need it! :( I called the mw this morning but I'm waiting to hear back. :dohh: I wish she'd hurry up. I forgot how much ms sucks haha. I'm not complaining too much though as it's taken me 10 months to get here and I was desperate and about to have to resort to larger more expensive means of getting pregnant when it finally happened so I'm extremely grateful and glad it happened so I'll try not to complain too much about the ms. However, I am very miserable right now. The sooner I can get my hands on the zofran the better. Then I can eat and function more again. :winkwink: Meanwhile ginger ale, preggie pops, and ginger bread help a little bit.


----------



## Pippin

:thumbup: Kim, I'll add you now. xxx


----------



## sequeena

Sorry to jump in but have to say this!!

Sean qualifies for working tax credits, and the disability element of it (speech impediment because he had meningitis as a little baby and his back/pelvis)!! 

Which also means...

I can get the £500 surestart grant!! We can buy Thomas a cotbed/wardrobe basicially asap instead of saving for the next 6 months! :happydance: :cry:


----------



## sequeena

Kimberly I'm so happy for you :dance:


----------



## Pippin

sequeena said:


> Sorry to jump in but have to say this!!
> 
> Sean qualifies for working tax credits, and the disability element of it (speech impediment because he had meningitis as a little baby and his back/pelvis)!!
> 
> Which also means...
> 
> I can get the £500 surestart grant!! We can buy Thomas a cotbed/wardrobe basicially asap instead of saving for the next 6 months! :happydance: :cry:

Now that is good news :thumbup: :yipee: :headspin: :cloud9:

You must show us pictures. xx


----------



## SassyLou

Congratulations Kimberley xxx


----------



## sequeena

I will! I won't relax until the money hits our account but I am hopeful!

I can't decide between these 2 sets (Sean says he doesn't care, they're all the same - erm no they ain't lol!!!)

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Nursery/Furniture-Deals/Aurea-Nursery-Furniture-Set%280081286%29

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Nursery/Furniture/Furniture-Ranges/Shoreditch-Nursery-Furniture-Set-in-Natural%280084718%29 (this one is out of stock though and I dunno when it'll be back).

Common sense tells me to go for the cheaper one as I can buy more for Thomas but also doesn't more expensive mean better quality?? :wacko: I've only looked at mothercare and babies r us so far though so will probably find another set I like elsewhere :rofl:


----------



## SassyLou

Thats great Sequeena, hopefully a worry from your mind.

xxx


----------



## Pippin

I actually prefer the cheaper one Sequeena and to be honest they grow out of the cot so quickly he'll need a toddler bed before you know it so worth keeping that in mind. Have you thought of looking on ebay or even Argos, they are cheaper on there as well. I've only had second hand ones because I'm such a tight arse I'd rather have an extra month off work :blush: they work well though and only need a mattress then. We have an Ikea cot for little A that a friend gave me, we'll set it up when she is too big for her crib. Have a good shop around though, worth looking for sales too.

So excited for you :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

How are you feeling Sassy? Hope a bit better today :hug:


----------



## sequeena

The cot is actually a cotbed :thumbup: but I will probably end up in the sales anyway :rofl:

ETA: omg Ikea! I've never been! I must go!


----------



## SassyLou

Pippin said:


> How are you feeling Sassy? Hope a bit better today :hug:

Thanks for asking Pip 
Feeling like poo! Got really bad headache and feeling sick, in bed now been here most of today. I'm supposed to be working in the morning, don't think I'll be going if I feel like I do now!


----------



## Embo78

:hugs: sassy


----------



## sequeena

Oh Sassy feel better soon! :( :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Eve?!? How are you doing?


----------



## Aaisrie

sequeena said:


> Sorry to jump in but have to say this!!
> 
> Sean qualifies for working tax credits, and the disability element of it (speech impediment because he had meningitis as a little baby and his back/pelvis)!!
> 
> Which also means...
> 
> I can get the £500 surestart grant!! We can buy Thomas a cotbed/wardrobe basicially asap instead of saving for the next 6 months! :happydance: :cry:

Told you God would open a window!!!



Emmea12uk said:


> Eve?!? How are you doing?

Rubbish, my back has been really achey all day with the occasional back contraction but still not regular... I'm just glad they aren't as intense as they were. Just feeling grumpy and emotional today and worse knowing I've to get up early [always makes me HG bad] to take Chris to his psych appt. [30min drive on country roads... boke] and then tomorrow afternoon I have my next venofer injection... eugh just feeling a bit rotten to be honest... And I know I really can't complain - I saw your FB status but I didn't really understand so that's why I didn't reply but I presume from the other replies that it's worrying/bad?? I hope you're okay...

Sarah I hope you feel better soon honey <3

I can't even remember what anyone else wrote... sorry:shrug:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Glad you are ok eve! Was worried you were going into labour for a moment there!

Let me try and explain tom's problem. The spinal cord (the nerves) inside his spine protruded through a hole in his skin when he was born. It was fixed but it attached itself to the tissues around the wound. As he grows it grows at a different rate and this pulls it causing spinal nerve damage. If left untreated he has a 50% chance of slowly losing the ability to walk another other things to do with groin and continance. He is showing signs already so they want to operate to free the nerves. Of course they could do just as much damage doing the op. In a normal child with spina bifida there is a 30% chance the op will damage the nerves. In tom's case he has a small chance of his walking/bowels/bladder worsening a bit.

So it is pretty shitty really. If I delay he may suffer a lot and his lower body my slowly paralyze as a result. If I go ahead he may lose the ability to walk. The surgeon thinks the op worth the risk. It is scary! I knew the day would come but not this soon.

Anyone else's bh getting really sore!? I can't stop moaning about mine:(


----------



## Emmea12uk

Thanks sequeena - you made me realise we may be entitled to that grant to! We get ctc with higher rate disability for Tom!


----------



## Embo78

Emmea. It must be horrible to have to make that kind of decision for your child. I haven't got any advice but here's some :hugs: for you and Tom :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Emmea12uk said:


> Thanks sequeena - you made me realise we may be entitled to that grant to! We get ctc with higher rate disability for Tom!

Yes I think you qualify :)

Well we've been knocked back harder than before, I doubt I am even eligible for the grant now as our only option is for Sean to go back to 43 hours and he won't get WTC. If I lie, I get it, if I don't lie we suffer. I'm not going to lie but why is it so hard :cry:

on a brighter note here is my 32 week bump

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/249483_2152740303239_1388356992_2538700_4661156_n.jpg


----------



## sequeena

Also :hugs: Emmea :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Hey girls can't catch up until I get my phone charger but I'm stuck on labour ward, been contracting since 2:30 when I came in I was very tachycardic - my pulse was 170 when I came in - so I've had the steroid injection for Atticus' lungs and theyve got me hooked up to a mass of monitors to see if my contractions will ease or not. I'm only 1cm dilated but the cervix is soft so they've done the fibronectin test too but I don't know the results yet. Hope everyone else is okay and I'll try and catch up on my phone if I can get my charger... Failing that I HOPE to be home tomorrow with baby still on the inside!!!


----------



## Embo78

Great looking bump sequeena :thumbup:

Atticus this is your Auntie Emi speaking "Stay inside mummy for a few more weeks. We're worried sick!!" Hope you're ok Eve. I'll be thinking about you. Ill say a little prayer for you both tonight :)


----------



## sequeena

Oh gosh!! Atticus stay in for another 2 weeks and 4 days!! That's all you've got left until you're fullterm!! Lots of hugs hun, I really don't understand it, everyone is going early :( :hugs: really hope the contractions ease off xxx


----------



## SassyLou

Thinking of you Eve and of course little Atticus, I really hope he stays where he is for a while longer. Dan was born at 34 weeks (22 years since in August!!!) they didn't give me steroids or anything but he was fine, a bit slow to feed but fine.

Loads of love

xxx


----------



## sequeena

SassyLou said:


> Thinking of you Eve and of course little Atticus, I really hope he stays where he is for a while longer. Dan was born at 34 weeks (22 years since in August!!!) they didn't give me steroids or anything but he was fine, a bit slow to feed but fine.
> 
> Loads of love
> 
> xxx

I too was born at 34 weeks. Had a little stay in SCBU but I am fine!


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> Thinking of you Eve and of course little Atticus, I really hope he stays where he is for a while longer. Dan was born at 34 weeks (22 years since in August!!!) they didn't give me steroids or anything but he was fine, a bit slow to feed but fine.
> 
> Loads of love
> 
> xxx
> 
> I too was born at 34 weeks. Had a little stay in SCBU but I am fine!Click to expand...

Dan was in SCBU for just over two weeks, but ok.

Oh yes and now you're gonna rub it in that you were born in the same year as my son :wacko: gosh you lot make me feel old :growlmad: :brat::grr::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sequeena

SassyLou said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> Thinking of you Eve and of course little Atticus, I really hope he stays where he is for a while longer. Dan was born at 34 weeks (22 years since in August!!!) they didn't give me steroids or anything but he was fine, a bit slow to feed but fine.
> 
> Loads of love
> 
> xxx
> 
> I too was born at 34 weeks. Had a little stay in SCBU but I am fine!Click to expand...
> 
> Dan was in SCBU for just over two weeks, but ok.
> 
> Oh yes and now you're gonna rub it in that you were born in the same year as my son :wacko: gosh you lot make me feel old :growlmad: :brat::grr::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

.................. I would never do such a thing.........................

:muaha:


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> Thinking of you Eve and of course little Atticus, I really hope he stays where he is for a while longer. Dan was born at 34 weeks (22 years since in August!!!) they didn't give me steroids or anything but he was fine, a bit slow to feed but fine.
> 
> Loads of love
> 
> xxx
> 
> I too was born at 34 weeks. Had a little stay in SCBU but I am fine!Click to expand...
> 
> Dan was in SCBU for just over two weeks, but ok.
> 
> Oh yes and now you're gonna rub it in that you were born in the same year as my son :wacko: gosh you lot make me feel old :growlmad: :brat::grr::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> .................. I would never do such a thing.........................
> 
> :muaha:Click to expand...

I'm old enough to be your mother, and you're having a baby, that makes me old enough to be a grandma :argh::hissy:


----------



## sequeena

Can I join in? I'm going to be a great auntie soon at 22 years old :brat: :lol:


----------



## Pippin

Eve just saw fb so came here. Hope you're ok and the contractions have stopped. Atticus, you stay inside you here we want two more weeks of growing please!! Thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls!!! Had my 2nd steroid jab - they fucking hurt.. Now my arse is sore on both sides lol gotta have one tonight and the last tomorrow morning but they said if my heart rate and contractions stay down then I can go home and cone back for them so just got to wait for the dr to give the go ahead! Until then I'm fucking keeping my legs well crossed!!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi everyone,
not been reading up in a while so i'm a bit behind!!

Thinking of you Eve - this has not been the easiest pregnancy for you eh?

As for me, i'm 33 weeks today (my ticker has gone and i can't get it back!!)
I went for my 4 weekly check-up at the hospital yesterday and Baby Griff is head down and getting ready for launch. Her legs are constantly poking out of my right ribs, in fact she is doing it now!!
I have been discharged from the hospital as my thyroid is back under control which is good, i only need to see the community midwife like normal now!! 

I'm also thinking of having a home birth as my sister has just completed a Doula course and has got info on studies that have been done on women who are in hospital and then need more and more medical intervention. I'm unsure yet though as you can only have gas and air and pethidine and i'm unsure if i will be able to do it with only that. Mind you, my sister says the less medical intervention you have, the more your body knows what to do ....... i'm very undecided as of yet.
The other reasons i would like it is i get nervous if i'm in unfamiliar surroundings and Jimmy would have to leave us if i had to stay in but if we were at home i could deliver, get a nice bath and get in my own bed with the new little family around me ...... anybody got any thoughts?

Hi to everyone else, i hope your all ok, i know i have only mentioned Eve so far.
Xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Not getting home tonight. Got to have my other 2 dexamethasone (steroid injections - one tonight and one tomorrow morning). Then also have to have 3 lots of adalat ****** which are follow on tablets from the nifedipine (that I had last night) to stop me contracting. The drs said I should get home tomorrow lunchtime ish after having the last dose. Atticus' heart rate was a bit slow this morning (normally 145 was down to 105-110) even though he wasn't asleep but they eventually got him up to 120 so hopefully it won't dip again.
Hope everyone is well and keeping their babies in too!!!


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> Can I join in? I'm going to be a great auntie soon at 22 years old :brat: :lol:

I was a great aunite when I was 16!!! I have 4 nephews and a niece, the oldest of my nephews is 47 (the same age as Rob).

Eve - hope Atticus is behaving, sorry about the sore bottom!!! Lets hope you're home soon with Atticus staying put.

LittleGriff - Congratulations on the 33 weeks, as for a home birth I'd go for it, George was supposed to be a homebirth but ended up going in to be induced. Other than the fact you'll be more relaxed at home, Jessops is a pain to park at!!!

Hope everyone is ok.

xxx


----------



## LittleGriffin

sequeena said:


> Can I join in? I'm going to be a great auntie soon at 22 years old :brat: :lol:

I was an Auntie at 6 years old ..... my sister was 19!
My niece is 20 years old the day before Baby Griff is due! Weird!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Little griff- go for the homebirth! I was planning on having one and was so looking forward to it! It makes me feel so much safer after seeing all the studies.

Asm - I had an accident in my car last night. I didn't think much of it but pain started quite quickly and I am cOntracting 10 mins apart. I took painkillers whilst at the birthing centre and was transferred to hospital. Now the pain is getting worse again. I can feel my contractions pushing down just like labour, even in my bum! :( I hope this isn't it - this place scares the hell out of me and I don't want to see nicu again. Eve?? Did your contractions get like this before they went away? I have a little wave of cramp followed straight after by a big one which peaks like a mountain on the toco. Lasts only about 1.5 mins. 

I am not ready yet:(


----------



## sequeena

LittleGriffin said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Can I join in? I'm going to be a great auntie soon at 22 years old :brat: :lol:
> 
> I was an Auntie at 6 years old ..... my sister was 19!
> My niece is 20 years old the day before Baby Griff is due! Weird!!!Click to expand...

My eldest niece is 18, I was 4 when she was born :rofl: omg what are our families like lmao!! My sister was 18 when she gave birth to her.


----------



## sequeena

Emmea12uk said:


> Little griff- go for the homebirth! I was planning on having one and was so looking forward to it! It makes me feel so much safer after seeing all the studies.
> 
> Asm - I had an accident in my car last night. I didn't think much of it but pain started quite quickly and I am cOntracting 10 mins apart. I took painkillers whilst at the birthing centre and was transferred to hospital. Now the pain is getting worse again. I can feel my contractions pushing down just like labour, even in my bum! :( I hope this isn't it - this place scares the hell out of me and I don't want to see nicu again. Eve?? Did your contractions get like this before they went away? I have a little wave of cramp followed straight after by a big one which peaks like a mountain on the toco. Lasts only about 1.5 mins.
> 
> I am not ready yet:(

Oh honey I am so sorry I hope this is not it!! :(


----------



## LittleGriffin

Emmea12uk said:


> Little griff- go for the homebirth! I was planning on having one and was so looking forward to it! It makes me feel so much safer after seeing all the studies.
> 
> Asm - I had an accident in my car last night. I didn't think much of it but pain started quite quickly and I am cOntracting 10 mins apart. I took painkillers whilst at the birthing centre and was transferred to hospital. Now the pain is getting worse again. I can feel my contractions pushing down just like labour, even in my bum! :( I hope this isn't it - this place scares the hell out of me and I don't want to see nicu again. Eve?? Did your contractions get like this before they went away? I have a little wave of cramp followed straight after by a big one which peaks like a mountain on the toco. Lasts only about 1.5 mins.
> 
> I am not ready yet:(


Let's hope not love ...... i will be thinking of you. Xx


----------



## SassyLou

Hope this isn't it Emma. Thinking of you, fingers crossed those pains in away :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Oh... I think I had a proper BH earlier... was sat in the doctors and suddenly had a wave of pain across the front of my stomach, lasted 10 seconds or so, nothing since. BH?


----------



## Pippin

Emma hope you are holding up hun, both you and Eve are scaring the crap out of me. Stop now I demand it! :nope: :hug: Hope they stop soon and the little lady and your little man Eve stay put for two more weeks. xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Home now. They were mad busy and said seen as I'd rather not be there I might as well go home and see what happens. If it is early early labour I should just rest and if I make it to Monday (36wks) they said I could even give birth at home provided I was checked over first. 

Scary scary day. Going to sue that moo's arse.


----------



## Pippin

Hope they have eased a bit more now Em. Stay safe and if your worried best you go back in. Don't risk anything. Try and get some sleep. Xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Just because I was jumping in the shower to try and ease my back pain - NAKED bump 34+4

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/be8b3b0a.jpg


----------



## sequeena

Eve when did you dye your hair?! Love the bump!!


----------



## Embo78

Eve I could just eat you up!! Perfect bump!!


----------



## SassyLou

Eve I was wondering about your hair too.
Gorgeous bump pic xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

A couple of days ago, I couldn't get my regular bleach so half the pink didn't cone out hence the pink blue candy floss look!! Fortunately the blurriness of it hides a wealth of road map stretch marks and road bump cellulite lol


----------



## heva510

Eve great bump pick :)
Em hope ur ok as well as eve can u both stop now lol cos I haven't even had a single twinge grrrr just lots of pressure down below x


----------



## Pippin

Gorgeous, wish I looked like that naked haha I'm sum what more squidgy! You should get some professionally done. How are the contractions today?


----------



## Pippin

Embo youre a raspberry :yipee:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Looking great eve! Love the hair! Our bumps look so similar.

My contractions stopped last night!! Yay!:) left feeling pretty awful now. Keep having really bad dreams about the baby - about giving birth and she's dead or won't feed and dies. Had one last night when she practically fell out! Weird!


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip I've seen your pics and you look gorgeous!!!

Emma I'm so glad they eased!!!!

It's kinda worrying when you're put on a ctg and the fhr is so low that the mw thinks she's picking up yours instead... Anyone else had this?
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/3622ed0e.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay the dr just came in and said because it's reactive to movements he's okay with it but he doesn't want me to have the last nefetapine just in case that affects him (although the dr yesterday said it didn't affect them) so I'm a little confused but he said when I've had my steroid jab they'll get me ready for discharge!


----------



## Pippin

Does seem a little low Eve!!! I haven't got experience but maybe he's just sleeping? :shrug: if the doctor is ok with it I guess it's ok. Hope you get home soon, you'll be more relaxed there. xxx

Emma glad they have stopped hun.

I've just had a little nap, super tired after one stressful week at work. Three more busy stressful ones to go and I'm done. Counting the hours now..... past counting the days lol. I'd given up a week ago by now with Sam as school forced me to stay home as they had swine flu there :dohh:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Eve that is pretty low. Does it stay that low or just dip?

Pip - you are a hero for still working. I don't know how you find the energy and motivation!


----------



## Emmea12uk

No contractions or suspicious things today! Back to bh and bad back thanks to the dink.


----------



## Pippin

Glad all is quiet on the western front Emma. Phew! Two more weeks and then I bet you'd welcome her.

When is Tom having his op? Are they going to try and do it before you have her?

ps you're both being very sweet to me today, I need it I feel a bit let down by my close friends right now. Basically the people I work with have become really close friends we all share similar age babies and so it's been a fun two years. I've helped out with the whole school production for the last 6 years, building sets and organising people etc. During every half term I even give up two days to go and direct and build the set (including both pregnancies). Anyway last week I had a few of our girls exhibit their wrk at a local gallery and it's a really big deal for them, me and the school but none of the drama dept I do all this work for in my own time didn't even ask how the private view went let alone come along and give me support (one lives a five minute walk). I felt really upset as I've literally built all their sets for them and because they are close friends I don't know if I should or can say anything about how much it's hurt me. Even random teachers I don't know well turned up to support us!!! I know I'm a bit hormonal but even after a good sleep I still feel hurt. DH is also drama and said it's a bit off knowing how much I do for them. He just wishes he had someone at his school that put i the same amount of effort. Anyway I feel better for talking about it and had a good rant to another school friend. Doesn't make me want to do much for them in the future and that hurts even more as personally we get on so well!!!! :nope:


----------



## Embo78

:hugs: pip :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aww pip that does sound mean :( hugs. Forget them. You will soon see how close they are to you when you go on leave. Your true friends will stay in touch.

I cant stop cleaning!! Not only that but I hate wearing clothes on my bottom half all of a sudden! I want to be naked!! Wish the weather was a tiny bit warmer though!

I have one more week before I will happy for her to come:) just enough time to get ready.


----------



## Pippin

:hugs: Emma and :rofl: I have visions of you doing naked housework now :haha: I've been cleaning too but my house doesn't look any different :dohh:


----------



## SassyLou

That's awful Pip, although I think unfortunately its sadly all too common these days. I think sometimes thats why I'm happier just doing free lance work in different schools, for all I work in one school every week I'm not there enough to have any crap like that from the staff. I sometimes do some work for a school I used to work at practically full time (before we moved), there was a lot of stuff like that there, but now I breeze in, never end up involved in the 'politics', and people are always really helpful and pleased to see me cos I'm not there much and they need me :happydance: You'll have to think twice about helping in future :winkwink:

Emmea - naked cleaning :flasher: :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

Pip :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I'm spotting red :( I'm getting these weird cramps/stabbing pains. I really don't want to think negatively but it's so hard. I'm just hoping this is from the area of bleed that was seen under my sac :(


----------



## sequeena

Embo78 said:


> I'm spotting red :( I'm getting these weird cramps/stabbing pains. I really don't want to think negatively but it's so hard. I'm just hoping this is from the area of bleed that was seen under my sac :(

I replied in your journal but just want to give you some more :hugs: hope all is ok xxx


----------



## SassyLou

:hugs: Embo, really hope everythings ok sending lots of love xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh embo:( I hope everything is ok xxx


I feel so wired right now! Like I had far too much caffeine! My boobs just started leaking too. This is the uphill slope to labour! Just hope it doesn't take 6 weeks!

I hate to say it again, but where's eve?


----------



## SassyLou

Edited


----------



## LittleGriffin

:hugs: Pip

:hugs: Embo - Thinking of you.

Emmea - I def know what you mean about the clothes, especially in bed. Last night i was driven nuts by being too hot, uncomfy, legs cramps and needing the toilet 95 times!! :wacko:

We have a cleaner starting 2 hours a week on Wednesday, our house is 3 story's and it's getting very hard to keep on top of everything, especially the stairs and bathrooms and it's driving me nuts ..... i love having a clean house! I tried to do the kitchen floor on my hands and knees the other day like i would normally do and gave myself horrendous BH so not done that again. :dohh:

Hope everyone is doing ok.
Xx

Oh, and Summer's nursery is done apart from the cot is still not here! They say it is stuck in customs but should be here this week so i will take photo's of the room once its put up ..... i'm so excited!! :baby:


----------



## Pippin

*Embo* hon phone the epu please :hug: hopefully they can fit you in today and not on thursday. Could be anything hon and totally normal. I had horrible stabbing pains in both successful pregnancies, I looked it up and apparently it's round ligament pain which can start really early in pregnancy that isn't your first :hugs: Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Yeah embo - I had horrendous stabbing pains and it is even normal to bleed s little around when your period would have been due.


----------



## LittleGriffin

I had pain too, that's why i had the scan @ 8 weeks. Xx


----------



## LittleGriffin

Is it Sequeena's scan today?
If so, Good Luck - i can't wait to see the pics!!! Xx


----------



## heva510

Embo hope everything is ok x I bleed from 4/5 wks through to 16 wks pls ring Epu and get them to check u today to ease ur mind 

38wks today yay


----------



## Embo78

Baby's heart stopped beating on Friday at 8 weeks :(

Another angel for me pip :(


----------



## LittleGriffin

Embo78 said:


> Baby's heart stopped beating on Friday at 8 weeks :(
> 
> Another angel for me pip :(

Oh my darling ..... i'm so very very sorry. Xx 
:nope:


----------



## Emmea12uk

I am so sorry embo;(


----------



## SassyLou

I'm so sorry Embo. Here if you need someone xxx


----------



## heva510

I am so sorry embo x x


----------



## SassyLou

Unfortunately Eve still is without internet and can't get a good enough 3G signal now she's back at home.

Embo she asked me to tell you she's thinking about you :hugs:

She did say that she missed us all xxx


----------



## Pippin

Embo78 said:


> Baby's heart stopped beating on Friday at 8 weeks :(
> 
> Another angel for me pip :(

Oh sweets this breaks my heart :cry: I'm so, so sorry, words fail me right now and all I can send is :hugs: so bloody cruel you don't deserve this.


----------



## sequeena

Embo again I am so so very sorry I can't believe this has happened again. Sleep well sweet angel :kiss:

Yes it was my scan day. Fluid is right down. I've lost 8-11cm in one month. I'm having another scan next week. Need to keep an eye on my discharge too as I lost some snotty coloured mucus (no sign of uti).

One of my cats passed away in the vets this morning :cry: very sad day here.


----------



## SassyLou

I have two lines on my OPK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Yay!!! :sex: :dance:


----------



## SassyLou

Rubbish picture but had to share


----------



## Pippin

SassyLou said:


> I have two lines on my OPK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get :sex: hun :yipee:


----------



## Pippin

I think Embo went in for D&C today so thinking of you hun :hug:


----------



## heva510

Thinking of u embo x x


----------



## SassyLou

Big :hugs: Embo

xxx


----------



## sequeena

Embo hun I hope you are resting up :hugs: so very very sorry :(


----------



## SassyLou

Hi everyone,

I texted Eve to give her an update on us.

Update from Eve,

She still doesn't have internet, they think a silage tractor has pulled a line down but don't know where, so she doesn't have a clue when it will be sorted :growlmad:

Embo - she hopes you're ok and is thinking of you.

Sequeena - she's sorry that you lost Nemo :hugs:

AFM temp dropped loads yday, come up slightly today (which is my usual pattern) got two lines on OPK again today!!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Good luck Sassy! ;-)

Thinking of you Embo. Xx


----------



## sequeena

Sassy tell her thanks :hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> Sassy tell her thanks :hugs:

Have done :hugs: xxx


----------



## sequeena

You know what I am really fucking pissed off right now. Sean's dad has not been interested in this pregnancy once. He has not rung or messaged Sean over facebook to see how I am or how Thomas is doing. He KNOWS we are having problems again as I update through facebook but he does not give a shit.

Just been on facebook now (the root of all evil!) and he has sent a message to Sean's brother's PREGNANT girlfriend asking her if things are ok and that he's only a phonecall away.

Where's our fucking message, where's our fucking phonecall!! She has had a completely problem free pregnancy and here me and Sean are terrified that our son is going to come early.

I hate his family. HATE!!!


----------



## Pippin

Ohhh that would annoy me too. Drop some rather unsubtle hints and see what he does! Very insensitive of him. 

:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

I'm not going to bother, he's not been interested in this pregnancy at all. I know I'm being rather childish but right now I think the only way he should find out about Thomas' birth is via facebook. Fuck it why should we make the effort!


----------



## SassyLou

Families eh????
xxx


----------



## LittleGriffin

sequeena said:


> Embo again I am so so very sorry I can't believe this has happened again. Sleep well sweet angel :kiss:
> 
> Yes it was my scan day. Fluid is right down. I've lost 8-11cm in one month. I'm having another scan next week. Need to keep an eye on my discharge too as I lost some snotty coloured mucus (no sign of uti).
> 
> One of my cats passed away in the vets this morning :cry: very sad day here.


Just seen this Sequeena ...... :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

LittleGriffin said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Embo again I am so so very sorry I can't believe this has happened again. Sleep well sweet angel :kiss:
> 
> Yes it was my scan day. Fluid is right down. I've lost 8-11cm in one month. I'm having another scan next week. Need to keep an eye on my discharge too as I lost some snotty coloured mucus (no sign of uti).
> 
> One of my cats passed away in the vets this morning :cry: very sad day here.
> 
> 
> Just seen this Sequeena ...... :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

:hugs: sequeena. My family are dysfunctional too and it really gets you ! You still have a wonderful husband.


----------



## sequeena

Emmea12uk said:


> :hugs: sequeena. My family are dysfunctional too and it really gets you ! You still have a wonderful husband.

Thanks hun he is great... if only he would marry me lol!! Been engaged for over 2 years so he's got no excuse :rofl:


----------



## Emmea12uk

I had another false labour last night. I had 8 painful contractions an hour. The hospital wanted me in because I am preterm but when I got there they freaked out about her being Breech and made me so sore squeezing her and moving her around:( then everything suddenly stopped!

It turns out she isn't breech but fully engaged. And now I lost my plug! I am either in for a really rocky 4 weeks or this lady is coming sooner! The horemones are driving me nuts too - I go from nesting Hyperness to murderous in a flash!

Anyone else having such a rough painful time?


----------



## sequeena

I hope she stays in for at least another 4 days Emmea!!

I think I'm having regular BH at night now. The last few nights I've been getting period type pains and the middle of my back really aches. It's gone by morning though.


----------



## Emmea12uk

The missed sleep really sucks doesn't it? I just can't nod off again afterwards!


----------



## sequeena

Yes :( I've given up on sleep mostly as I need to get up to wee every couple of hours (how the eff can I have a full bladder at 4 in the morning I don't know) and by the time I've gotten up for my 7am wee I'm wide awake :( I can't nap during the day either. Grrr!!


----------



## heva510

Emmea12uk said:


> I had another false labour last night. I had 8 painful contractions an hour. The hospital wanted me in because I am preterm but when I got there they freaked out about her being Breech and made me so sore squeezing her and moving her around:( then everything suddenly stopped!
> 
> It turns out she isn't breech but fully engaged. And now I lost my plug! I am either in for a really rocky 4 weeks or this lady is coming sooner! The horemones are driving me nuts too - I go from nesting Hyperness to murderous in a flash!
> 
> Anyone else having such a rough painful time?

aww emma poor u i lost mucus plug a few weeks ago we fully engaged but little man refusing to budge now and i'm in constant agony with back ache 

to top it we i have to do 2 hr drive to pick lees daughter up 2 moz for weekend and i've only got 10 days left not impressed at all


----------



## heva510

oh and awaiting liver function test results as they raised and itching driving me mad i am so damn grumpy and snappy its untrue


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh heva - hope they are ok. I had mine done due to made nocturnal itching but it was all clear. Good luck!


----------



## heva510

Thanks Hun x how u feelin now have bh calmed down any ? I've had twinges all morning but not regular :( but had two phone calls one of sister and best mate telling me they've both dreamt I'm going to go into labour tonite at my next dr neighbours Ann summers party lol x


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hope your both ok Heva and Emmea!

I'm 34 weeks today - Yippee!
I have spent the last 3 days washing and ironing all Baby Griff's clothes and bedding .... just been told the cots have cleared customs and we should get them next week. Honestly they are taking the piss now!

Hello to everyone else. Xx


----------



## LittleGriffin

Just checking if my ticker works now ....


----------



## Emmea12uk

Nope - they are still about 3-4 and hour and strong. I permanently feel like I am very bad period cramps too and my cervix feels like it is being stabbed. I hope this doesn't go on for another five weeks! 

Is anyone having the weird horemone induced dreams yet about birth and after? I am having them all the time. Sometimes stupid like giving birth to a cat - or her coming out scratched or refusing to feed.


----------



## heva510

No dreams of weird births here ( I'm not sleeping long enough ) 
Just an over whelming craving to crunch ice strange

Yay for 34 wks :) x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Yay littlegriff! You must have been getting anxious about the cot! Happy 34 weeks!

My mother and father in law are coming tomorrow:( not happy. They ate driving 3 hours just to pop in for a few hours and go home. I have to have everything tidy and perfect and I do not have any energy to be nice. They REALLY annoy me! They are the kind of people who when you talk just nod their heads and change the subject. Grrrr


----------



## Emmea12uk

I got the weird baby dreams last time and after he was born too. They were always about either my anxieties (squashing him because I fell asleep breastfeeding/refusing to feed at all) or random things like it being a cat. Aparantly it is a horemonal thing!


----------



## Pippin

:hug: Emma hope your are more comfy tonight and boo to parents in law.

:hug: Heva, good luck with the tests

:yipee: LittleGriffin for being 34 weeks, hope bed arrives soon. xxx

As for me sorry I'm distant, last two weeks of work and it's crazy busy. I've been bringing stuff home to do every night. Just want it to stop now :(


----------



## Barbiebaby

Hey ladies! 

I've been so absent lately and I do apologise. My husband has broken his ankle and what with looking after him and a 2 year old it's been manic! 

I finally have time to update now as I am in hospital, just overnight, hadnt felt her move and had period type cramps and felt icky, they hooked me up to a monitor and I was having regular 'uterine activity', she is fine albeit still not very active. I'm not dilating but she is 3/5 engaged. They will monitor me overnight, stay put a bit longer little one. 

Emmea, sorry your getting lots of pains too. :hugs:

Little griff hooray for 34 weeks. :happydance:

Pip sorry you are so busy and having to bring work home. 

Heva and Sequeena hope you are both ok

Thinking of you eve. x 

Oh and yay on the positive OPK! 

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone, not intentional. x


----------



## sequeena

Just had a mini meltdown. I fed the cats and automatically made up 3 bowls before I realised I now only have to feed 2 :cry:

Barbie hope all is ok hun they really know how to scare us :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

:hugs: sequeena

Lovely to hear from you Barbie baby, hope she starts wriggling more soon. xxx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Thanks pip and hugs to Sequeena. x 

I have had my first steroid injection to strengthen her lungs, they have checked my cervix again and it has softened since last time, they said if I go into labour they will do nothing to stop it. x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Yikes barbiebaby!! Not yet littleone! I hope she stays put a few more weeks!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Thinking of you Barbiebaby. Xx


----------



## sequeena

Barbie :hugs: the same thing may happen to me next week due to too little fluid. FX LO is ok in there xxx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Sequeena it's funny they checked her fluid and said it's a bit lower than normal but should be fine, she is measuring to date and seems to be ok. Last night contractions were 3-4 mins apart and slowly got further apart until they released me at lunchtime. Blood is fine other than being anaemic, they said I could stay in for observation but could be in from anything from 2 days to 2 weeks! No way of knowing. Still getting tightenings but they are not as regular now. If they get stronger and regular again or lose any fluid to go straight back in. Just a waiting game now, they don't know what's caused it. 

At least she's had her 2 steroid injections so that's one less thing to worry about. They day if things do start to happen they won't do anything to prevent it further they'll just go with it. 

I'll keep everything crossed for you, it was such a scary time. x 

Thank you ladies for all your support. It means alot. Hope you are all ok. :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

I'm glad they are slowing down and are less regular. Hopefully it's just a false alarm and baby will be happy in there for another 3 weeks at least :hugs:

I'm due another scan on Monday to check the fluid (currently 1-3cm, lost 8-10cm in 4 weeks). If it's still low I will have a speculum to confirm if I'm leaking and/or whether I'm dilated. I honestly think I'm going to push for induction if nothing has improved. He is growing well and moving lots still but I would rather him out now and spend a little time in NICU or SCBU than keep being monitored and suddenly he stops moving or he's in distress because of the fluid or risk of infection :cry:

The weird thing is if this does go ahead he'll be born at the same gestation I was :wacko:


----------



## Pippin

I hope both of you keep the babies in longer induced or not!!1 :hug: Too ealy for these little ones still for my liking. Best off in Mummy little ones.

Thinking of you both and hoping for extra time for you :hugs: :hug:


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm still here, still pregnant! Still trying to catch up on BnB from my hospital stay/lack of internet! I had all 4 steroid injections so they said if I go into labour they won't stop it.. I'm trying to keep my feet up as much as possible. I want this wee man in here until at LEAST 37w and preferably I'd rather he went overdue than came early... I don't want to have to have any problems so I don't want him early... 
Just really tired and over-emotional atm... Hope you're all well!


----------



## Pippin

Glad to hear you are hanging on in there Eve, or should I say the little man is hanging on in there. Take care of yourself and it's only a week hon I'm routing for you both. xxxx

LG and I seem to be the only ones that aren't staring labour in the face :shock: I don't like it :( I want you all to stay safe and look after these babies. x

Washed all her newborn stuff today (not much to be honest as I don't think it'll last her long) so at least I can start to pack my bags soon. I'm getting worried suddenly I won't be ready. Starting to get BH at long last I think so nice to know my body is preparing.


----------



## heva510

Yikes ok guys I know I can't wait to meet little man but starting to really panic over labour now what if I can't cope pain wise etc I know I've done it 4 times bu this time I'm older and been thinking more about it 

Hope everyone ok x x


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi everyone....
Today has been the most wonderful day. I walked into our local pub thinking we were having some tea and found all my family and friends there with balloons and gifts and cake and a buffet.... It was a baby shower Jimmy had organised as a surprise and I had no clue!!!! I will put some photos on later. I'm so so so lucky .... What a wonderful surprise


----------



## Emmea12uk

Yikes three naughty babies threatening to come soon! You all stay in there and cook a little longer you hear me?!? 

Makes me feel like crap for saying "yay 37 weeks!!" - I had such a scare twice, I can finally relax and if I wake up in the night contracting I don't have to care if "this is it" or not because I can stay at home! Just hope I don't have another four weeks or more! 

Pip - I wish I felt ad good as you! This feeling as if I light just pop at any second is getting me very down and tired. My bh are evil!!! Pure pure evil!


----------



## Pippin

It's good to celebrate 37 weeks Emma don't worry yayyy for being full term :yipee: :wohoo:. OK little lady Miss gives you permission to come out to play now!!!! The rest of you have to wait except little Mr Heva :winkwink: you can come out now too :hugs:

Day off today as no childcare, hey ho, got work to do while Sam sleeps but I don't mind.

Hope we are all ok. Proper BH starting now I think which makes me feel more positive she's getting prepared but they are a bit random like I'm not sure when they start and finish but that's ok. Mainly under my bump and tingly feeling in my back.


----------



## sequeena

Yay for fullterm! :D

You know what... I didn't realise baby's head engaging would hurt so much :nope:


----------



## Aaisrie

Sequeena - Atticus has gone back and forth from being engaged to not! My notes look so random with the engagedness of it all!

Happy 37w Emma!!


----------



## sequeena

I think he's already disengaged Eve, the pain disappeared at about 7am and I feel fine now :lol:


----------



## Aaisrie

Sequeena if you lie on your back and put your fingers just above your pelvis you can normally feel the sides of babies head and push it side to side to see if it's free. Sometimes I put my fingers at the bottom and push his head up to give my cervix a break LOL


----------



## sequeena

Oh no I don't prod him too much with the reduced fluid I dont want to accidentally hurt him :blush:


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh hahaha I forgot about your fluid problems... duh [facepalm] I poke Atticus all the time... if I feel he's not moving enough... yesterday I was jumping up and down because he wouldn't move and I was freaking out!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

She moves out occasionally too - when I lie down sometimes I see her lift out and the moo spins too! Last night there was a head in my ribs! 

I feel huge yet I feel like she is so small. There is loads of room at the top. Interesting to see how big she is as some mws say she seems a good size and others say small. Tom took up loads more room!


----------



## sequeena

I 'tickle' him to get him to move, lightly tapping my fingers on my bump usually gets him going :rofl: before we found out about the reduced fluid OH would jiggle my belly which made him go mental. Hope it didn't hurt him :(


----------



## heva510

Yay congrats on 37 wks Emma 

Blood tests back it Rose a bit more got to go have blood pressure done tomoz with midwife and up tothem I they want me to go back to consultant x back ache today horrendous :( and bh very painful


----------



## Pippin

I can see her back and bum with no fluid around at all, she's pushed right up against my left side of my bump so it must all be in front. When I have a tight top on you can see her shape clearly. I still poke her and the midwife made me feel her head too lol, shouldn't worry too much Sequeena but I see on fb you have LOOOADDDSS of fluid now :yipee: so good to hear.

Heva sorry you have to go back in again :hugs: hope you go into labour soon. I'm getting more painful BH too now, more like nasty period pains for a few minutes. :hug:

Difficult day with Sam today, he's been so demanding when before he's been a dream. Starting to panic about how I'll cope with two :wacko:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pip I am having the same with Tom. He came in to my room this morning and said " mummy look at my Teddy!! He is sad...(gave him a cuddle and asked why) because his mummy has gone.. (where has she gone)... She has gone to hospital":( I asked if when I go to hospital it makes him sad and he cried yes.:(


----------



## Pippin

Awww Emma that would make me cry bless him :( It makes me want to cry when I go to work as Sam gets sad (although he never wants to leave the childminder when I go to pick him up so it doesn't last long). Not long and we can all spend time with both babies and not have to leave for hospitals.


----------



## sequeena

Aww Emma your poor little boy :(


----------



## SassyLou

Aww poor Tom x

You'll all cope brilliantly with more than one.

Although I do remember the first day Rob went to work after I had George. George wouldn't stop crying and Harry was being unusually demanding. So we got in the car to drive and find sheep :dohh:. Did find some sheep then when we got back in the car they both fell asleep so I carried on driving enjoying the peace. Ended up on the Snake Pass (road over Pennines from Sheffield to Manchester) There's nowhere to turn around!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## heva510

Well still no definate signs of baby Birchall arriving despite pains most of nite and sorry tmi the need to go for no 2 several times during nite go at 2 to see midwife with regards to blood results goin to beg them to do membrane sweep x

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Well I either pulled my back today badly or I am kicking off. It REALLY hurts! It does feel like I might snap my back though! Mw and doula are due round at 1600 to book in my homebirth! Wouldn't that be a coincidence! 

Either that or I really hurt my back!


----------



## sequeena

heva510 said:


> Well still no definate signs of baby Birchall arriving despite pains most of nite and sorry tmi the need to go for no 2 several times during nite go at 2 to see midwife with regards to blood results goin to beg them to do membrane sweep x
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok x

...Your baby is a Birchall??

So is ours :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

Thomas' coming home outfit - newborn up to 9.9lbs. I will make him fit this!! He's got no choice now he has to stay in and cook :rofl:

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/251261_2184912747530_1388356992_2581911_6736559_n.jpg


----------



## heva510

sequeena said:


> heva510 said:
> 
> 
> Well still no definate signs of baby Birchall arriving despite pains most of nite and sorry tmi the need to go for no 2 several times during nite go at 2 to see midwife with regards to blood results goin to beg them to do membrane sweep x
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok x
> 
> ...Your baby is a Birchall??
> 
> So is ours :rofl:Click to expand...

yeah thats my new married name :)


----------



## sequeena

I had a pregnancy brain moment and just realised we've talked about this before :rofl:


----------



## heva510

Yeah we have lol ur not on your own I'm awful ATM thunk it lack of sleep hormones etc lol


----------



## sequeena

heva510 said:


> Yeah we have lol ur not on your own I'm awful ATM thunk it lack of sleep hormones etc lol

I hear you :dohh: I really would love some proper sleep but it's just not happening :nope:


----------



## Pippin

Emmea how is your back now???


----------



## Emmea12uk

It all passed in about an hour. I am so confused as I was in agony. I have had a lot of back troubles in the past and this was not those. It was like hot fire in my muscles and came in waves of about 10 minute long. Granted it doesn't sound like labour either! It was so bad I was starting to doubt being able to give birth at home without pain relief. I guess it could have just been a nerve?! 

Why am I so weird!!!


----------



## SassyLou

I wonder if your baby is lying on a nerve at times. Certainly would explain the 'hot' feeling.

Hope everyone's ok, love to you all, your babies are all being very naughty.

Do think its about time some of you who are past 37 weeks gave birth!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi ladies,
Think I started to lose my plug today. Yesterday Jimmy and I had been baby dancing and then today every time I went to the loo I was seeing what looked like raw egg White. I also threw up quite bad before tea and am laid in bed now feeling all grotty and uncomfy. It's my midwife appointment tomorrow so I will mention it to her, I'm also gonna ask about the home birth.
Great news on the fluid Sequeena!
Pip and Emmea ... You will both be fab with 2 little ones!
Heva - hopefully it will all start to happen soon 

Sorry, I can't remember anything else ..... Lots of love everyone! Xx


----------



## heva510

I'm trying pip to get stubborn baby Birchall to come even forced myself to baby dance twice lol so much effort ha ha they wouldn't do membrane sweep today but booked in to see consultant next weds when I'm 2 days overdue ( praying he's here before then) hope eveyone else is ok x x


----------



## Aaisrie

Woke up this morning to see 3 girls from her July group gave birth!


----------



## Emmea12uk

LittleGriffin said:


> Hi ladies,
> Think I started to lose my plug today. Yesterday Jimmy and I had been baby dancing and then today every time I went to the loo I was seeing what looked like raw egg White. I also threw up quite bad before tea and am laid in bed now feeling all grotty and uncomfy. It's my midwife appointment tomorrow so I will mention it to her, I'm also gonna ask about the home birth.
> Great news on the fluid Sequeena!
> Pip and Emmea ... You will both be fab with 2 little ones!
> Heva - hopefully it will all start to happen soon
> 
> Sorry, I can't remember anything else ..... Lots of love everyone! Xx

When I lost mine it looked like cooked egg white or rubbery seamen.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> Woke up this morning to see 3 girls from her July group gave birth!

Seriously? :shock:


----------



## Pippin

Emmea12uk said:


> LittleGriffin said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Think I started to lose my plug today. Yesterday Jimmy and I had been baby dancing and then today every time I went to the loo I was seeing what looked like raw egg White. I also threw up quite bad before tea and am laid in bed now feeling all grotty and uncomfy. It's my midwife appointment tomorrow so I will mention it to her, I'm also gonna ask about the home birth.
> Great news on the fluid Sequeena!
> Pip and Emmea ... You will both be fab with 2 little ones!
> Heva - hopefully it will all start to happen soon
> 
> Sorry, I can't remember anything else ..... Lots of love everyone! Xx
> 
> When I lost mine it looked like cooked egg white or rubbery seamen.Click to expand...

Normally your main plug is like snot with blood in, very gross and about the size of a golf ball. Lots of women don't see it as it comes out at birth. I lost mine last time just as labour started. Horrible, but my mw at antenatal had prepared me thank god as I think I might have panicked otherwise :dohh:


----------



## Pippin

Emmea12uk said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning to see 3 girls from her July group gave birth!
> 
> Seriously? :shock:Click to expand...

Blimey, looking forward to one of us going soon then, hopefully it's Heva's turn in the next few days :hug:

Emmea glad back pain stopped, could be a painful bh?

Someone told me I've dropped today, she knows nothing of pregnancy so nice she noticed. Hope she has but still feeling feet high up but more low down too.


----------



## sequeena

We're getting to the end now girls it won't be long before we'll have our babies!! :D

The bit of plug I lost was green and looked like snot. Yum.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Go heva!!!!

It def wasnt bh and I am utterly convinced it had nothing to do with labour. I will have to go to my gp. Maybe it is more to do with my car accident.

I have lost all feeling that I may give birth early now. Although she is fully engaged and I at least lost some of my plug - I just don't feel it any more. Mega uncomfortable though. I just know this is going to drag! 

Anyone on the raspberry leaf? I love the stuff! Nom no


----------



## sequeena

When is it safe to have the tea/take the tablets?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Some say 32, my mw said 36 and the box o have says 38! Baby centre says 32 as it takes time to build up.


----------



## sequeena

Thanks :flower: TBH I don't think I'll bother taking anything, I'm still paranoid over the fluid.


----------



## Emmea12uk

I only have it because I love it! I hate normal tea


----------



## sequeena

Emmea12uk said:


> I only have it because I love it! I hate normal tea

mmmm tea! Has to be Twinings English Breakfast. Nothing else will do!


----------



## heva510

Lol everyone he's comfy where he is :( as for rasp berry leaf tea my mw banned me from having it as my last 2 labours were shorter than 3 hrs 

Patiently waiting for baby Birchall now with a big box of malteasers lol


----------



## Emmea12uk

Come baby birchall!!


----------



## sequeena

Any signs heva?

34 week bump :)

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/262204_2190354123561_1388356992_2587398_331751_n.jpg


----------



## SassyLou

Nice bump Sequeena.

Thought I'd copy and paste the latest from our dealing with the hospital.

Here goes:-

Basically the head of women&#8217;s service phoned last night clearly annoyed and upset. Right from the outset she&#8217;s been incredibly sorry for what happened to Archie and really embraced the idea of Rob and myself being involved in the new policy. We both felt that if we were onboard we could try and make sure no other parents had to go through what we did and that the policy really would pay the due care and attention Angel parents deserve.

We&#8217;ve already been in one meeting which went really well, the only person who was obstructive and rude was the bereavement midwife. The next meeting should be with histopathology, we&#8217;d been asked by head of women&#8217;s services to attend as she thought we would have more impact than ever she could have. Keep in mind since knowing we would be attending this I have read information that no Angel mummy should have to read, this was my choice as I didn&#8217;t want them to try and baffle me with science, I wanted to go in prepared so I would be doing the best for Archie and other babies like him.

Now all of a sudden the legal department and histopathology don&#8217;t want us there. They&#8217;re claiming its for sensitivity issues. I think the head of women&#8217;s services is so angry that she stormed into the office of her boss and said &#8220;we weren&#8217;t being very sensitive when we put their baby in formaldehyde, why start now!!!!!&#8221; She basically said she could get in trouble for phoning me, but felt it was her duty to let us know how things are going. She&#8217;s now prepared a letter stating that in the professional guidelines it states a service user should be part of the team that devise a policy, well I think that&#8217;s us!!!

I&#8217;m so pissed off as we choose not to go down any legal route (even though solicitors thought we may have a case), also I&#8217;ve never named the hospital publicly or to anybody like SANDS etc. We always felt that by allowing us to be part of this it was almost part of an unwritten deal that we wouldn&#8217;t take it further. Well I&#8217;m giving them the opportunity to accept us back on board or that&#8217;s it I&#8217;m going to get in touch with the solicitors, I&#8217;m even prepared to take it to the press and name them. We always thought that when we started writing to other trusts if they wouldn&#8217;t listen we may have to go to the press, but always said as our hospital had done the right thing to change things we&#8217;d never name them. Yeah right!!!!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Oh Sassy I can't believe they're back peddaling on you and you've had to read some awful info for what seems like nothing!! Good on that woman for ringing you at least you know someone cares :hugs:

I don't understand how hospitals think they can do whatever they like and sweep it under the carpet, they'd best let you go to that meeting!! Guilty consciences the lot of them!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Neat bump sequeena!! 

Hugs Sassy


----------



## LittleGriffin

Photo overload....

Summer's nursery is finished and we are so excited!!

https://gallery.me.com/jimmy.griffin#100053&view=mosaic&sel=0


----------



## heva510

No signs except a bi more snotty mucus plug oh and my need to sleep all day x


----------



## sequeena

Caroline wow your nursery is so lovely and so organised!! Mine hasn't even got a border or curtains yet :rofl: and probably won't as we will most likely be moving. Bah!

Heva hope he starts getting a move on soon!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Cute Caroline! 

We finished ours a few weeks ago and it is totally piled high with junk already ! Can't even see the floor / mat/cot lol!


----------



## Aaisrie

Caroline I'm so jealous of the beautiful things you can afford!! We don't have a cot for when Atticus outgrows the crib... Saraya had to sleep in a travel cot [which I was constantly told off for by the health visitor because it's bad for their bones] but I couldn't afford one...

Sarah that's freakin' ridiculous!!!! I hope they sort it quickly for you.

Sequeena lovely bump!!


----------



## sequeena

Emmea12uk said:


> Cute Caroline!
> 
> We finished ours a few weeks ago and it is totally piled high with junk already ! Can't even see the floor / mat/cot lol!

Snap :rofl:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Lol Emmea - i can't be doing with mess so everything has to have a place otherwise i go crazy!
Sequeena - i'm just an organised person ..... i think it's cos i'm a virgo .... and slightly OCD!!

Thanks Eve - but really the furniture apart from the cot was quite cheap as we went to Ikea.

I just can't wait now for her to arrive!

Love to everyone . Xx

P.s - Sassy, that's horrible about the hospital, keep us updated and your chin up. Xx
P.p.s - heva - i have a feeling Baby Birchall will arrive on Sunday! Xx


----------



## Pippin

I'm here and reading, sorry not replying individually so tired and bad bh tonight but BIG love to you all. :hug:


----------



## sequeena

Feel better soon Pip :hugs:


----------



## heva510

Hope your right lg getting very impatient now lol


----------



## Pippin

How are you doing today Heva???


----------



## SassyLou

LG - gorgeous nursery.

Eve - HV just like to stick their noses in where they're not wanted!!! Don't ever get me started on HV's cos I'll rant forever!!!!!!!!! The travel cot I had for the boys was as supportive as their normal cots.
Do you know I feel really guily now. When we came to move over here I realised we had 3 cots in the loft (2 cot beds, and 1 normal cot) they were all a bit scratched as Rob wasn't very careful in the loft!!!!!! We had that much stuff up there that we refilled the house we'd just emptied of furniture, so we put the cots on the patio while we decided what to do with them, forgot them and they got ruined!!! They would have only needed re-varnishing!!! I'm such a wasteful fool sometimes!!!

Pip sorry you're feeling rubbish :hugs:

Heva of course he's in no rush, he's male lol, hope he hurries up and makes his entrance very soon. xxx

AFM not much to report, still really annoyed with the hospital, if they don't change their minds we're definitely going back to the solicitors and dependent on what they advise the press!
I'm also 10dpo today ;)


----------



## heva510

Today no signs what so ever feeling fed up and uncomfy with backache :(


----------



## Emmea12uk

I am so uncomfy with backache too. Hugs heva - come on baby! Someone has to go first and it is heva's turn!!


----------



## Pippin

Sassy :test: :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Had to ring labour ward about reduced fetal movement today... sods law Thomas starts moving whilst on the phone :dohh:


----------



## SassyLou

Naughty Thomas, he's going to keep you on your toes.

Pip I've tested, thought we'd got a really faint line the other day but then nothing for the next couple. Thought we'd got one this am but it did come just outside of the ten mins! I didn't get a positive with Archie until 13/14 dpo!

Here's a photo for you to ponder over Pip :haha:


----------



## sequeena

oooh hope it's the start of a bfp!!

Yup he's wiggling his butt about now so clearly is mocking me!! :rofl:


----------



## SassyLou

Bless him :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

It's a bit blurry but I seriously think I can see something :yipee: Hope it develops into something hon, roll on next few days :happydance:

Sequeena glad he started moving. She didn't move this morning and I got the doppler out in a panic so I understand. x


----------



## SassyLou

Pippin said:


> It's a bit blurry but I seriously think I can see something :yipee: Hope it develops into something hon, roll on next few days :happydance:
> 
> Sequeena glad he started moving. She didn't move this morning and I got the doppler out in a panic so I understand. x

Thanks, got lots of symptoms but my pre AF symptoms are very similar to pregnancy - nausea, tiredness, sore boobs.

Can anyone remember the difference between Pre Af boobs and pregnant boobs?


----------



## Emmea12uk

I hope this is something sassy!!!


----------



## sequeena

My boobs feel the same Sassy, sorry I'm not much help. The only difference is there's more veins and my nipples are brown.


----------



## Pippin

My boobs felt hot and heavy when pregnant, less so this time but it was my firsy sign every pregnancy. How are yours feeling?


----------



## SassyLou

They're sore but rather than being at the sides/all over its more from the nipples back and they feel a bit stingy!?


----------



## lovethebump

Thats been my first sign after my loss and this time around (dunno if they are gonna stay though :/ )-- was the boob soreness, and them being swollen. 
Another good one is your mood-- I got unusually unruly very early both times (started at like 4 weeks?!)-- how has yours been?


----------



## SassyLou

I'm quite tearful, but then thats not unusual pre AF and also had a lot of crap going on at the moment!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pippin

You do have a lot of personal stuff right now hon so understand the tears. Stingy is also a good sign. I get stingy boobs now :hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

Thanks Pip, what would I do without my special PAL girls!


----------



## sequeena

:hugs:


----------



## heva510

Hope it's start of bfp sassy x x


----------



## sequeena

I forgot to mention I had a letter through the post today from a psychological therapy team in my area. They want me to go for a 20 minute interview to review how I am now and to determine whether or not I need counselling (which I do, I've not been waiting 15 months for the fun of it).

Only problem is, I'm not sure I want to be dragging things up now so close to birth, it's going to be hard enough with a newborn can I deal with all those extra emotions??

I have until Friday to get in touch with them. I wonder if they'll let me deferr the appointment for a little while. I really want it and I really want counselling but I feel right now probably isn't the best time?

But then again it's NHS so I don't want to be waiting another 15 months :wacko:


----------



## heva510

Why don't u go for review and explain to them that u feel u need the counselling but feel that it's to close to new baby and could they set it up so u have phone no of counsellor when u most need mine did this but couldn't face it at time and it's still in place for me to access now x


----------



## sequeena

Thanks heva that's a good idea :flower:


----------



## SassyLou

I hope you don't mind but I've just run my answer by Rob, I haven't been in mental health practice for 12 years, so like to check with Rob.

I think you should go and take up the counselling. If the counsellor is good they'll adapt to fit in with frame of mind at the time. What with all the hormones, a baby to look after etc you may need the counselling more than ever. 

Loads of love Sarah xxx


----------



## sequeena

Thanks Sassy, and of course I don't mind :hugs:

It would be good to be able to offload not just about the abuse but also about hormones/baby/moving etc. it doesn't have to specifically be about the abuse all the time I suppose.


----------



## SassyLou

I just think you never know what the hormones and everything may trigger.


----------



## Pippin

I agree with Sarah honey, go and explain the situation and they will help you deal with both. I think if you find it a struggle they will be sympathetic to your needs and defer without putting you back on a waiting list. I think you'll find you'll be ok though. Having a newborn might actually help, you never know. Big :hug: though. xxx


----------



## Pippin

Sassy did you test again???? :)


----------



## SassyLou

I did and its another one where you can't decide whether there is or isn't!!!


----------



## Pippin

That's still better than a bfn :thumbup: :yipee: tomorrow I reckon, looking forward to it. I have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

I want to see this "can't decide" what did Rob say??


----------



## SassyLou

Well I chucked it out of the window to him so not sure where he's put it.

Rob says you can see it, but its not enough to be convinced!

How's Saraya now???? Big hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Excited for you sassy!

I Am so miserable and I feel so bad about it. I am only 38 weeks and I have had enough - totally. I have every early labour symptom going all the time but it just goes away. I want to reach for the pain killers and cry but i know nothing is coming of it. Why am I being slowly tortured?! I have bh, stomach cramps, back cramps, cervix pain, constant diarrhea. If I am out of the house I just want to be at home but looking after sick Tom means I am never able to rest or at home.

And I am so stressed!! Our debt management kicked in this month and we have to live by a strict budget and so far , my car died and cost £800 and now Tom car seat busted:( I can't even afford to food shop :(

Miserable miserable miserable :( I cant go on like this for another two weeks! 

I am sorry to rant guys:(


----------



## SassyLou

Emmea12uk said:


> Excited for you sassy!
> 
> I Am so miserable and I feel so bad about it. I am only 38 weeks and I have had enough - totally. I have every early labour symptom going all the time but it just goes away. I want to reach for the pain killers and cry but i know nothing is coming of it. Why am I being slowly tortured?! I have bh, stomach cramps, back cramps, cervix pain, constant diarrhea. If I am out of the house I just want to be at home but looking after sick Tom means I am never able to rest or at home.
> 
> And I am so stressed!! Our debt management kicked in this month and we have to live by a strict budget and so far , my car died and cost £800 and now Tom car seat busted:( I can't even afford to food shop :(
> 
> Miserable miserable miserable :( I cant go on like this for another two weeks!
> 
> I am sorry to rant guys:(


:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Emma I know the feeling honey, I'm trying to make the most of the last few weeks but it's so hard when you're constantly in pain etc and trying to deal with another child <3

Sarah I really hope it is a BFP - I want to see the next one. I would trust Rob too.

Saraya is a lot better, she's still off colour and her throat is very red and runny nose but we're managing to keep her temperature down which is the main thing. Just so so so exhausted and looking forward to bed tonight!!


----------



## heva510

Emma sorry ur feeling so crappy x x 

Hope everyone else ok x 

Baby Birchall still residing in his comfortable womb ATM :( x


----------



## sequeena

Oh girls :hugs:

Eve I'm glad Saraya is getting better, poor girl :(


----------



## SassyLou

Just quick update before I go back to sleep, not tested yet but temps dropped loads so looks like AF must be on its way soon!


----------



## Pippin

Emmea :hugs: I do understand hun I really do. I've been really lucky and not experienced anything yet but I'm banking on doing so in the next week or so. I think everyone feels a bit like this at the end.

Eve so glad Saraya is getting better, you worried me when I saw your fb status :(

Sassy hun don't count yourself out yet, the time I temped was when I got pregnant with Sam and they made no sense so vowed never to temp again lol.

Heva can't believe he's hanging on in there the cheeky monkey. Hope today is the day.

:hug: Sequeena

As for me four days left of work, thursday off because of the strike so Friday is my last day :yipee:


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Pip, it was scary - you'd think I was flying concorde I got to the hospital so fast!

Sarah you're not out until the fat witch sings! Do you normally temp that early?


----------



## SassyLou

I think I'm so used to temping that I just do it!! When you're pregnant you temp usually continues to stay high!!! Could be implantation dip I suppose, but not very likely as its too late really!

I also try and temp most days as my cycles are so dodgy its better to be safe. I'm lucky as I get quite a marked dip just before ovulation so can sort of see its happening, although using OPKs does help. With temping it doesn't really predict ovulation before the event you can see it afterwards, unless you're lucky and get a dip.

Can I have a rant now!!!

I'm so fed up, I know how desperately Rob would like to have a baby and me too, but its all just too much, too consuming! I'm sure some people would say just chill and see if it happens naturally but then I'd be even more consumed by it, because of my irregular cycles I'd be constantly wondering if I was pregnant, at least this way I only have two weeks of wondering once I've O'd, thats when I do O!!!

Rob's doing days (9 to 5s) at the minute, full time union work. Which I know is better for him, and now I'm gonna sound really selfish, but I f*****g hate it, I hate being here on my own, I hate the fact he insists on going to the office rather than work from home. 

The house is an absolute tip, but I have no energy of inclination to do anything about it.

I feel like I want to move back to Sheffield, back to my old life, my fab friends, my old job, and our gorgeous house (even though we sold it and can't have it back)! But then I don't want to cos how could I move so far away from my gorgeous Archie!

I hate the bloody hospital for everything they've done and for everything they continue to do.

I hate the fact my baby's gone, I just want him back, want to hold him.

I hate the fact I'm overweight but can't be arsed to get off my fat arse and do anything about it!

I hate the fact people just don't get it and clearly think I should be over it now and as happy as can be!

I hate the fact Rob's left his slippers in the middle of the living room floor!

Sorry about that ladies just needed to get it all off my chest, just ignore me I'm on one and can't stop crying!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh sassy - I wish I knew what to say! Your feelings are perfectly natural from what you have been through and whether you are or are not pregnant - you will be horemonal right now. I am sorry, I am rubbish with words. :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

I agree with Emma. Plus I so hate those times. The funniest thing is I used to want to punch people who said "Just relax and it'll happen naturally" because I thought I CAN'T relax so F OFF!!! Then, as you know, when we didn't BD anywhere close to O I wasn't SS or even thinking about being pregnant because I "knew" I wasn't and lo and behold God gave me a child. Have you tried praying about it? I used to pray all the time "either give me a child or take the desire for one away" and He never took the desire away. 
I know how frustrating it can be when you're alone, I remember when Chris was living with his dad and I only saw him at weekends, me being a full time single mum and resenting him for shirking his "duty". But deep down you KNOW that Rob is a good man and that he's doing what's best for your family, it's just hard when you need something, like a hug, and they aren't there to give it to you. I think no matter the situation when you're having one of those days it wouldn't make a difference if everything was perfect, your brain would find SOMETHING to irritate you about.
<3


----------



## sequeena

Sassy I don't know what to say other than I'm really very sorry :hugs: You can rant all you like, you're a lovely woman who has given me no end of advice even when you were dealing with initial loss of Archie. You're a very strong woman :hugs:

Can I ask a bit of advice girls?? I'm having a scan at 3pm and am seeing my consultant too so will ask her but since last night I've had an achy bump, tight stomach, backache etc. Nothing too unusual (except for the not being able to bend over because my bump is sore). Just been for a number 2 and everytime I strained I had a lot of pressure in my fanny and it felt like something was moving down... :wacko: could it be engaging?? I hope this isn't the start of labour or anything, not that he'd be moving down the birth canal already?? Surely there'd be more pain, mucus plug etc :wacko:

I am such a novice as you can tell :lol:


----------



## heva510

Sounds like baby moving down I keep getting alot of pressure down below and my bump really sore but if ur really concerned ring and spk to mw hopescan goes ok x


----------



## sequeena

If he is moving down it should be nothing to worry about right? 

Lots of pressure in my stomach/back/bum now :( knowing him he's just winding me up, just like he wound me up when I had to ring labour ward about reduced fetal movement :lol:


----------



## sequeena

btw happy due day :dance:


----------



## heva510

It's nomarl some pol describe feeling as feeling like baby going to fall out x and thanks but think he comfy where he is lol but killing me in this heat x


----------



## sequeena

As I know it's so muggy here. It was sunny here but it's rained and still boiling!!


----------



## SassyLou

Thanks everyone, ended up going round to the office and doing some paperwork for Rob!!! So house is still a tip. Saw my neighbour on the way back, the one that was really good and had the boys while I went in to have Archie. I was telling her how fed up I was (keep in mind that I never moan to her about how I'm feeling), I said that Rob had insisted I see a doctor tomorrow as he thinks (and so do I TBH) that I'm depressed, I was saying I don't know what they can do as I'm not gonna take medication while we're TTC. And do you know what she said "I think you just need to get a grip!" She such a lovely woman overall and has been so kind but I really could have punched her!

Sequeena good luck with the scan.

Heva happy due date, hopefully your little man will come soon xxxx

Pip nearly finished I bet you're relieved!

Eve pleased Saraya is on the road to recovery and yes I have been praying

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heva510

sassy some ppl don't know how to deal with talk of depression but there was no need for her to be so abrute x x my sister when i told her i was depressed and they had given me meds turned round and said to me oh rite so does this mean it will stop u snapping at everyone,
hope ur ok hun x x


----------



## sequeena

Sorry your neighbour said that to you Sassy, sometimes people really don't understand :dohh: for what it's worth paroxetine is safe for pregnancy and breastfeeding (I'm currently on 10mg). If you do decide to go down the anti depressants route that is one you can safely take :hugs:

My scan was fine. AFI down 2cm to 13cm but still above the 10cm they want. He's measuring between 34 weeks and 34+6 (scanner first measured his belly at 31 weeks, scared the frigging life out of me). She couldn't measure BPD though because he is too far down.

Basically he is ready to launch, it's just a case of when :lol:

I have another scan on July 11th at 36+4 :flower:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sequeena - that was just how it felt when my two engaged. Like a bowling ball suddenly moves into your pelvis. I do think it get more comfy as you adjust to it. The first few days are pretty uncomfy though. Glad your scan went well.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Saw mw today and she confirmed the little monkey is barely hanging in there. No head is felt above my pelvis - it is all in. Tick tick tick

They are concerned about her barely reaching her daily kick counts though. I hope she comes soon or they will induce me!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sassy !!! I don't know what I'd have done if someone said that to me!! Poor you - horrible Neighbour!


----------



## sequeena

I assume it's also normal for your ribs to suddenly be in agony?? Wow I didn't realise feet there would be such a pain!!

I'm having problems going to the loo too. TMI but when I got for a number 2 I wait for ages but when it comes out it's loose and looks like bright orange paste.

I dunno what's going off for it to be orange!!


----------



## heva510

I'm really annoyed now asked my mw for membrane sweep at 39+ wks she told me we don't do them til 40+9 spoke to a girl I know whose same time as me she's not a reallygood friend but she is on a methadone programme they giving her a membrane sweep on weds 2 days after due date seems rules are different for different ppl just seems unfair and I'm quite annoyed !


----------



## Aaisrie

Heva depends on the MW and depends on the hospital. My hospital do them after your EDD but some won't do them until 41w, just depends. Plus I struck lucky with Saraya and got one 39 +6 because of the MW I got that day, she did a I won't tell if you don't


----------



## SassyLou

I have to say my neighbour is generally a caring individual, she must be she looked after by boys when I went to have Archie, when my own mother couldn't be arsed. I think to be honest she has that very typical Yorkshire bluntness (shes from Wakefield). Plus I don't think some people understand depression.

Sequeena, no idea about the orange poo!!!!!!

Emma, hope your little lady hurries up!

Heva, my midwife in Sheffield only did sweeps at 41. DTD instead, lol!!!!

xxx


----------



## heva510

It's same birth unit as her tried dtd every day this week ( such an effort ) lol x


----------



## SassyLou

It is far too warm especially when you're pregnant to be DTD everyday!!! lol


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sequeena - not sure about the orange paste thing!! What is making your ribs hurt? Kicks? My girl sure whacks mine eye wateringly!!!


----------



## Pippin

Wow what a day I'm shattered, put up our art exhibition and had the private view tonight so very exhausted especially in this heat! Same every year massive heat wave just when we have hard graft to do!

Just wanted to give Sassy a huge :hug: love you hon and we're here for you. I know those types of days and people can be so insensitive can't they. Try to ignore her hon :hugs: anytime you want to let off steam you must. Difficult time for you coming up getting nearer to due date so all these emotions are understandable :hugs: :kiss: I so hope the morning brings you a good temp rise and a positive pregnancy test. Xxxxxx


----------



## sequeena

I don't think he's kicking in there, I don't feel thuds but it just feels like he's in there and it's sore/hurts to breathe in at times :(

Sassy depression is still such a taboo subject, and it doesn't help that a lot of people say they're 'depressed' when actually they're just a bit fed up.


----------



## heva510

Update been losing mucus but so far been snotty just passed bloody show and been having mild contractions since 2 am fingers crossedhes gonna come soon x


----------



## Emmea12uk

:happydance: Heva!! Go go go ! I hope this is it and good luck!!


----------



## heva510

Contractions seem to have stopped ATM but still losing blood stained show x seeing
Mw at 2 if nothing before then


----------



## SassyLou

Good luck Heva xxxxx


----------



## sequeena

Aw good luck heva!! Xx


----------



## SassyLou

Quick update still no AF and still BFN!! Been to the doctors, she's referring me for counselling, didn't want to prescribe medication whilst we're TTC.

xxx


----------



## heva510

Been to see mw she thinks I'm in early stages of labour going to try and sleep as much as I can so excited but nervous


----------



## sequeena

As I'm excited for you both! Hope baby comes soon heva and hope you get a bfp sassy!

Sean bought a rocking elephant for Thomas. Yes a rocking elephant :lol:


----------



## Pippin

Yay go Heva, hoped to read something like this :yipee:

Sassy pleased your going hun, you might be able to get medication and ttc, worth asking :hug:

afm mw went well today, she's not engaged but apparently with second babies your more likely to engage as soon as you go into labour, she described it like a pair of curtains opening :rofl: i didn't say well how come my friends are as it seemed the wrong thing to question :dohh: still I'm going to believe her or I might get down being the only one not engaged.


----------



## sequeena

Well that's a nice simile she used to describe it :rofl: I think Thomas is engaging, he's got his head right down, so far in fact that the sonographer yesterday couldn't get all the measurements because of how low he is. Woo!

Cassie meets Nellie the Elephant

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/260303_2237749828424_1388356992_2605152_2517402_n.jpg

Sean saw it and had to buy it :rofl:

Sharing a bump pic because I bought a new top today which I love, it's so light!!

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/261446_2237748268385_1388356992_2605151_2839157_n.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip I'm not engaged!! I have been and then he popped back out again, and yea the MW told me the same thing for subsequent babies it's normal to go back and forth!!

Sarah I hope you get BFP soon!!

Sequeena loving the elephant!!


----------



## Pippin

I remember you saying that now Aaisrie. Sam was engaged by now I think Sequeena and he started coming on his due date so here's hoping you're the same.

Love the top hun :thumbup:

Heva where are you hon???? Hopefully getting into the swing of things :yipee:


----------



## heva510

Still only having mild pains x going to have bath and early nite x


----------



## SassyLou

*Sequeena* Loving the elephant and the bump!

*Pip* The doctor really didn't want to prescribe medication for depression at all! She also didn't think we'd get much else for fertility as we have children, did ask if we could get clomid on private prescription, she's going to check it out!

I can't quite remember but I'm pretty sure my boys didn't engage, I remember 2nd babies don't always engage.

*Eve* Hope you're ok and Saraya is on the mend xxx

*Heva* Get a wriggle on, we need some more babies in this thread!

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Pippin

Oh I see sorry Sassy hon I thought you wanted meds for the depression, I'm so tired I'm getting everything wrong :hugs: :dohh: Wonder what she'll say about the clomid? Worth a shot I reckon. Still hoping you catch this month though :hug:

Heva hope something starts for you tomorrow, good idea getting some rest. xxxx


----------



## SassyLou

Just quick update have some work this morning, AF got me!

Love to everyone xxxxx


----------



## heva510

Hugs sassy xx 

Update from me very strong pains in night now everything stopped :( x


----------



## sequeena

I'm sorry both :(


----------



## heva510

Been to see consultant got membrane sweep I'm 2cm dilated and cervix is soft and stretchy other than that nothing o report


----------



## sequeena

2cm is great :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww Sarah :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Hugs sassy:(


----------



## Emmea12uk

Heva -2cm is great for a sweep! I hope it kicks things off.

Afm - my uterus has been seriously irritable all day - bh every ten or less minutes as well as with every time I or she move. I am also like a slow dripping tap with fluid - particularly with bh but I don't want to go hospital and get checked in case it is wee. Whenever she moves now I feel like I am going to wet myself even if my bladder is empty !!. Lots of sharp stabs on the cervix and mild backache. Still not feeling lucky though!


----------



## heva510

Kaydon James Birchall was born at 12.41 am baby fine mum doing well after retained placenta and theatre x


----------



## Pippin

Oh wow Heva the sweep worked :yipee: congratulations to you both so happy he is finally here. Hope you recover quickly and you and little Kaydon can come home soon. Thank you for up dating us so glad. Looking forward to the story and pictures. Xxx

*CONGRATULATIONS *


----------



## LittleGriffin

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

CONGRATULATIONS HEVA!!!!!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

What happens when you retain placenta?
My sister says she doesn't recommend having the injection to help expel the placenta as it likely to retain and the midwives pull on the cord to help it out and it can snap off.
What happens in the operating room if this happens?
How long is the recovery after? Etc Etc???

I always thought i would have the injection but since this is my first time i have no clue about anything!
Also, i'm having Summer in the hospital, not at home as my medical conditions can make it dangerous.

Xx


----------



## Pippin

It means part of the placenta is left behind and it's more likely to happen if you don't have the injection at least that's my understanding from last time. I had it and I don't even remember delivering the placenta to be honest. I remember seeing it though it's huge. If the placenta is left behind they literally reach in and scrap it away, you can bleed badly from it and it's done in theatre. It happens sometimes but nothing you should be too worried about :hugs:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Thanks Pip .....
God, everything is so confusing and contradictory!
Xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Yay heva !!!!!! :happydance: 

The oxy injection increases the horemones which encourages speedy delivery if the placenta won't cause retention of the placenta but it does increase your risk of pph - post partum hemmorage. It also messes with your natural birthing horemones a bit. There is no actual reason to have it other than the hospital get you out of the ward quicker. I am not having it. I am not having the cord cut either - not until the placenta is delivered naturally.


----------



## Aaisrie

I didn't have the injection, the two MW just pushed and massaged my tummy really hard and the next thing there it was!


----------



## Aaisrie

Just saw Emma's post, I agree Emma I won't be having it and I won't be having the cord cut until it stops pulsing either [something I didn't know about when I had Saraya].
Your body is built to do these things naturally but like Emma said they are just trying to make their lives easier by speeding things up... it's silly really.


----------



## sequeena

Congratulations heva!!! :D

I can't wait to see the placenta, sounds cool.


----------



## Pippin

I stayed all day in my delivery room no pushing me out :haha: in fact my husband had to ask someone if we could go up to the ward (Sam was born 8:44am went to ward at 3pm) :dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip I gave birth in my room! I was in the home from home and in the birthing pool in my room so I didn't have to go anywhere! I just had to walk a few steps from the pool to my bed :] 

Sequeena the MW was great actually, although I was totally spaced from just giving birth and being exhausted and hungry, she showed me the placenta and the blood vessels and told me what they were and showed me how healthy it was - was really nice!


----------



## Pippin

The placenta is massive was very cool to see, filled a whole metal bowl and they got a ltr of cord blood out as I donated it, which reminds me I'd like to do that again must sort that out.


----------



## sequeena

Pippin said:


> The placenta is massive was very cool to see, filled a whole metal bowl and they got a ltr of cord blood out as I donated it, which reminds me I'd like to do that again must sort that out.

How do you go about donating it? I'd like to do that too :flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm not donating mine because I have been reading about delayed cord clamping and how donating blood the same thing happens - there is 30% of the babies blood in the cord and placenta so when you donate the cord blood you're actually donating 30% of your babies blood!!!


----------



## Pippin

Not true at all Aaisrie. Sam's cord was cut immediately (then Simon got to neaten it up on the table) and there was a special lady there that took the placenta and cord away right away in sterile conditions. They put two clamps on and cut in between so no blood from the baby is transferred. It's like any other birth I promise. They couldn't/wouldn't risk mixing/taking 30% of your baby's blood that's a serious amount for anyone to lose let alone a baby. I went to a talk about it when pregnant with Sam and they stressed time and time again no harm or risk is to mother and child and having done it before I'll do it every time. She also came to see me and explain what happened again after the birth and even give me a card to thank me. I was so touched that she was so grateful for something that seems so obvious to do.

I'm 100% for it (you might have gathered that by now :blush:) and God forbid if Sam or his sister needed a bone marrow transplant or developed leukaemia I know I wouldn't think twice about taking someone else's if they were a match. I love the fact that Sam and myself could give a chance of life to another human being by just giving the blood (that would otherwise be thrown away) that came from the cord that gave him life in the first place. 

Read this Sequeena and I hope your hospital near you does it :hug: https://www.nhsbt.nhs.uk/cordblood/index.asp


----------



## sequeena

Looks like my hospital doesn't do it :(


----------



## Pippin

I just registered and looked at the list hardly any do???? That's silly but I guess they have to have the facilities to deal with it afterward. Ask your mw when you see her next. Least she can say for sure, wondering if there is any other scheme that take it :shrug:

I'll donate any part of my body once I'm gone. I think if I'm prepared to take (which I am) I must be prepared to give. Need to donate blood too myself once this little monkey in me is born. 

She's been trying to push her way out today through my belly, even flipping over. Blooming well hurts it does but I've been playing guess the body part which I love :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Pippin said:


> Not true at all Aaisrie. Sam's cord was cut immediately (then Simon got to neaten it up on the table) and there was a special lady there that took the placenta and cord away right away in sterile conditions. They put two clamps on and cut in between so no blood from the baby is transferred. It's like any other birth I promise. They couldn't/wouldn't risk mixing/taking 30% of your baby's blood that's a serious amount for anyone to lose let alone a baby. I went to a talk about it when pregnant with Sam and they stressed time and time again no harm or risk is to mother and child and having done it before I'll do it every time. She also came to see me and explain what happened again after the birth and even give me a card to thank me. I was so touched that she was so grateful for something that seems so obvious to do.
> 
> I'm 100% for it (you might have gathered that by now :blush:) and God forbid if Sam or his sister needed a bone marrow transplant or developed leukaemia I know I wouldn't think twice about taking someone else's if they were a match. I love the fact that Sam and myself could give a chance of life to another human being by just giving the blood (that would otherwise be thrown away) that came from the cord that gave him life in the first place.
> 
> Read this Sequeena and I hope your hospital near you does it :hug: https://www.nhsbt.nhs.uk/cordblood/index.asp

Sorry Pip but I really have to disagree here. Check this out:



> Some basic baby physiology, for context: During pregnancy, the babys blood circulates in a constant loop in and out of her body. It flows through the body, back into the cord to the placenta, then back through the cord into babys body. This pattern of circulation continues until shortly after the birth when the placenta separates from the inside of the uterus. By the time the placenta separates, virtually all the oxygen-rich blood in the placenta and cord (up to 40% of the babys total blood volume) has made its way back into the baby.

Taken from a blog by a MW https://erinmidwife.com/2011/05/30/omg-you-did-not-just-clamp-out-a-third-of-my-babys-blood-supply/

You can get more info on this FB group: https://www.facebook.com/delayedcordclamping

Also this article written by a MW who USED to collect cord blood you'll probably find particularly interesting. There are a few links in this article which make for excellent reading, including about cord blood and stem cells https://midwifethinking.com/2011/02/10/cord-blood-collection-confessions-of-a-vampire-midwife/

I do already give blood and have been a registered organ donor since I passed my driving test [when I was 17!] and have always said I'd give to anyone but after researching cord clamping and how it's done prematurely and the fact it only takes an average of 5min for your baby to have all THEIR blood back into their body! It belongs to them, not us... it's not our blood in the cord, it's theres. I do get what you're saying about leukemia etc but I think when you read some of the stats about the benefits of delayed cord clamping you'll see what I mean. Not trying to be a mean bitch of "I'm keeping my babies blood" LOL Just I didn't know about this when I had Saraya and have found it to be extremely interesting!! You know I would never tell someone their decision to do something is wrong, just want to make sure you know all the facts - I'd still love ya regardless honey <3


----------



## Aaisrie

There was another link somewhere which gave a whole rake of benefits but I can't find the site!! I did find this by a Dr as well:



> What if there were a simple, free, natural way to give your baby a bit better start on the first day of life:
> 
> Improving blood counts now
> Reducing the chance of iron deficiency later
> Improving oxygen levels in the brain
> Reducing serious bacterial infections
> Stabilizing blood sugar levels
> Improving organ growth




> A Natural Stem Cell Transplant
> 
> The extra blood the baby gets by what I call &#8220;normal&#8221; clamping isn&#8217;t just any blood &#8211; it&#8217;s once-in-a-lifetime, rich, umbilical cord blood, which is packed with an assortment of powerful stem cells. These stem cells are still migrating from the placenta into the baby at the birth moment.
> 
> Those who favor cord blood banking rush to clamp and cut the cord earlier, to prevent the valuable stem cells from going into the baby, so that instead they can whisk these stem cells away to be preserved in cold storage. This is better than just throwing the stem cells away.
> 
> I prefer going with the age-old natural process of letting these potent stem cells plant themselves in the baby as a last gift at birth, to grow within and carry out the purposes for which they were designed. Cutting edge science is just beginning to appreciate and understand the true value of this gift.

 https://www.drgreene.com/blog/2011/03/29/cord-clamping-and-stem-cells

This site lists risks of early clamping [early clamping is anything that is BEFORE the cord stops pulsing on it's own: https://www.givingbirthnaturally.com/restricted-umbilical-cord-problems.html


----------



## Barbiebaby

CONGRATULATIONS HEVA!!!!! So pleased for you. :happydance::baby::happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

BB Did Heva give birth?!?!


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> BB Did Heva give birth?!?!

Yes!! Go back a few pages :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

[facepalm] how freakin' ******** am I that I didn't even see the post.... DUH!! 

SORRY AND CONGRATS HEVA!! WHERE'S THE PICCIES!!!!


----------



## sequeena

:rofl:


----------



## Emmea12uk

I am with eve on this one. I know banking may be helpful in the future but there may never be a "what if my baby needs stem cells" if they get it in the first place. 

Can't wait for the pics heva!!


----------



## heva510

Hi all back home now after an awful experience in hospital the care was completely shite excuse language x pics are on my fb as I can't upload them on here from phone it's heather Birchall if u want to add me on there x 

Hope everyone else ok x x


----------



## sequeena

Added you heva, sorry about your shit stay at the hospital :(


----------



## Pippin

Sorry to hear it was rubbish there Heva, glad you are home now. :hugs: I've added you too. xxx


----------



## sequeena

He's a cutie pie!


----------



## Pippin

We'll just have to disagree Aaisrie and Emmea as we can copy and paste points for both sides all day and get nowhere fast. If you google 'risks of donating cord blood' the first page at least say there is none but like with anything you can find arguments for and against anything if you look. It's all boils down really to a matter of opinion and theory if you think about it as we can only believe as much as the doctors/nurses/midwives tell us. I get the point about delayed cord clamping. To be honest though when Sam was born I was just glad it was all over and he was ok lol :haha:

Annnnnyway.......NO MORE WORK FOR ME :yipee: got very spoilt with cakes and presents and totally knackered after a lovely evening out. Now I want a week to myself then she is welcome to start coming lol.


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip when you hadn't posted I was worried you were mad with me!!!! I totally respect ANYONE'S decision to make choices for their kids, it's only because I DIDN'T know about DCC before :] <3


----------



## sequeena

Oh yay for maternity leave!!

Girls none of us could ever fall out :hugs:

I had to make a very big decision today. It's been a long time coming but only today did I have the courage to do it. I've completely cut out my niece and my sister from my life again. I cannot forgive or forget what they did to me in October and I need to protect Thomas and myself. My mother understands, and she will see Thomas but I will not be taking him to her house.

So glad it's done, but I can't help feeling guilty?? WTF, I'm not the one who told my niece I didn't care about her, or blamed her for my mothers illnesses and other horrible things.

I think I'm too soft for my own good.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Hey pip - I am so glad you had a lovely last day! I hope you can enjoy your final weeks now. 

As for cord cutting etc - it is just one of those things that can be argued forever on both sides, as no one has researched it properly. Everyone is entitled to come down on either side of the fence. I think I feel so strongly because everything was robbed from me last time with my son being sick. No one stopped to read my birth plan at all.

I feel so awful today ladies. I have totally had enough of this torture now. I was up all night with a mix of bh and contractions but they never formed a pattern - they have just made me really really sore this morning. I feel like I have been beaten up:( I just font understand why when with Tom I was fine. Maybe this girl is a biggun!

I hope everyone else feels ok!


----------



## Pippin

:hugs: *Aaisrie*. I spoke to my husband about the cutting and he remembers them putting Sam on me first then, cleaning him off then cutting the cord so it can't have been that quick, how long does it take to finish pulsing? I don't know maybe it's different practices depending where you are. They assured us at the time they only take the bit they throw away anyway which I trust. My hospital is one of the leading teaching and research hospitals so I guess they'd always advertise the good of it. Having said that my mw failed to give me the form this time and I'm having to chase it up myself :dohh: 

*Emma* just shows how previous experience can shape how we feel, I'm so sorry you had such a bad experience I wish it was different for you. I love my hospital I can't fault them (apart from one mw who was on nights just after the birth but I realise now she's just plain stupid :dohh:). I think you and I are polar opposites when it comes to hospitals, after my experience of not being able to get Sam out (he's always had a big head) I would panic being at home. I had a Ventouse delivery in the end otherwise it was talk of a c section which I'm also petrified off as my Mum's friend had two, years ago mind, and the scar tissue has spread around her intestines and bowls and cause no end of problem now. Basically what I'm trying to say is we are shaped by our experiences, hope that makes sense :hug: 

*Sequeena* hun you've had to do what you've had to do and it's because you care that you feel guilty it's only natural because you are the better person. They clearly don't feel guilty about their own convictions. You are doing the right thing :hug: :friends: :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Ohh better up date my signature now I see it's ONE DAY SINCE my maternity leave started :wohoo: :yipee:

So tired though woke up every hour last night for a pee *sigh*


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip they DO normally throw it away because it's STANDARD practice to clamp early!! You have to specifiy that you want to have delayed cord clamping for them to not cut early. There doesn't seem to be any reason as to why they still clamp early other than "that's the way it's always been done" type thing! I've looked at both sides because I was looking at donating cord blood and definitely want the blood to go back into Atticus. They never even told me about it when I had Saraya, I found the info myself and I find it interesting that MW and Drs are talking about it in articles and why DCC is a good thing for the baby. 
<3


----------



## Pippin

Oh my goodness I thought she was coming last night!!! Pains started at dinner, mostly in my back (thought nothing of it though). When I went to bed about 11 I was getting definite contractions. Starting in my back all tight then radiating to my front ending in period type pains for about 30-40 sec. Was so tired though stayed in bed and slept between each one thinking they'll kick up a gear but the stopped thankfully. It's DH's birthday today so lots of people coming over. Feeling awful now and guessing they must be BH but bloody evil ones!!!! First sign I've had it's about to happen. Regular and painful, for about two hours. Simon thinks we're not going to make it to 40 weeks and after last night I might agree with him. Whole body feels sore now and had nausea for two days too!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Pip it could have been stuff getting ready - with Saraya I got REAL contractions the day before just like you describe and the day after when they started up I thought I wasn't in labour because I thought they were gonna tail off again LOL Apparently I've been taking them in my sleep!! I know what you mean about exhausted!!
I hope today goes well - REST LOTS and don't do too much!


----------



## SassyLou

Just wanted to say sorry for being absent! Have been browsing on phone!
We all have a terrible tummy bug, which also includes headache. Really don't have energy to sit up and use computer!
Love to you all x


----------



## Pippin

Still here had a couple this afternoon but nothing since so just my body preparing which is nice to know. Maybe it'll be a quicker labour for me. Don't mind when it is but quicker definitely, that would be swell :haha: 

Busy day with DH's birthday but all guests gone now. Thinking I'll go to be after Sam has fallen asleep. Tummy not so good this evening either so wondering if it's all connected.

xxx


----------



## sequeena

Feel better sassy! :hugs:

Good luck Pip hope she comes soon!

I've been having some pains myself, deep backache and period pains along with some pains in bump but nothing that I could call regular. I don't really know what I'm looking for though so I can only assume these are bh :wacko:

Also getting baby feet in my ribs more regular, sometimes even the back of my ribcage hurts!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Ohh it is all go in here! I was the same pip yesterday for three hours. Ten mins apart like clockwork. Everyone joked that I would start again after tom's party. 

I hate hate hate this phase. Today I can't stand straight at all. I don't know why - maybe my ligaments can support the weight any more. 

Come on someone pop!! We need a baby this week!


----------



## Pippin

:rofl: Emma yes we do, maybe we should take bets. I'm going for you, then Aaisrie I think. Sequeena and I coming next but not sure what order followed by LG. I haven't had anymore signs. Finding walking far hard but that's cos she is so damn heavy (I swear she's 9lb already :dohh:).

First day not going to work, very strange felt like I was skipping school or something :dohh: Went shopping and played in the park with friend and her grandkids. Tomorrow Sam is going to childminders so I'm going to the opticians and defrosting the freezer!


----------



## sequeena

Lots and lots of braxton hicks here but that's it! Part of me wishes it would lead to something more, I can't deny it!! :blush: My SIL gave birth 2 days ago and I'm so impatient!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Can you believe it?!? I was in full swing for 6 hours and 5 mins apart. I went for a nap and after trying for two hours I gave up. Literally stopped as soon as I stood up!! Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I think I am going mad!


----------



## Aaisrie

Emma I've had that a few times too!!

Pip you ARE skipping school hahah


----------



## Pippin

I love skipping school *Eve* :haha: good job I get to skip the next 9/10 months :yipee:

Today was cut short though, Sam has a runny tummy which I hate to say I'm blaming my friend for. Every time we meet in the park she gives Sam fruit without letting me wash his hands first and EVERY time he gets an upset tummy :dohh: She gives it to him before even asking me or puts me in a situation where she asks but I can't say no as Sam has seen it and her kids are already eating. I know I should be more upfront but I get flustered and then it's too late!!! Anyway meant I had to pick him up from childminders early so I got a 15 minute nap when I was planning a two hour one :growlmad: Thankfully he's playing happily with his cars so not having to entertain much.

*Emma* commented on FB hun but hope your body decides it's time to start up again tonight. Keep hydrated as dehydration can slow or stop contractions.


----------



## sequeena

No Emma that sucks!!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh god. My parents just dropped my son & dog off after having picked them up this morning during my false labour. They said they won't come again unless it is real!? WTF?! I thought it was real! They live an hour away and still took like two hours to get here in the first place. 

So now when I go into labour - my husband will be three hours away, my parents won't bother until I am in established labour. So I have to labor alone with my three year old who needs medical proceedures every 2-3 hours and medicating 5 times a day. 

Maybe I should just book myself in for induction when it suits everyone else. I can't do this any more! I know what labor feels like and it felt real. Now no one will be here when I need them ;(


----------



## sequeena

Wow. Nice of your parents. You'd think your mother has never given birth before :roll:


----------



## Pippin

That's incredibly insensitive of them Emma. Six hours of contractions and ANYONE would think it's real. In fact I wouldn't mind betting it was real just it all arrested as it does sometimes. What about you DH's parents and how come your DH won't be there for three hours I thought you said his new job was local? Least once he arrives he can look after Tom while you do the early bit. Feel for you Hun. Xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

His parents live in Peterborough. He works on a ship locally but if it is leaving port it won't return for three hours. 

I have done everything I can to get this girl moving again and nothing but twinges, bad bh, period cramps, hot flushes and yellow goo. Tomorrow mike goes back to work too:( 

My parents suck! How am I supposed to know when it isnt going to stop? Unless my waters go - which still doesn't mean much! Plus they honestly believe he won't need to stay overnight! They were going to sort out the spare room for him which is just a junk room but haven't. It is piled high with the contents of their attic from a year ago and doesn't have any furniture in it. I think I will just give birth with him home with me and perhaps prime the community nurse in case I can't do it. The dog will just have to be locked up. So flipping angry.

Thank you guys xxx


----------



## Pippin

:hug: Emma, try not to worry too much although I know you are, somehow these things work out. And you know what, if you parents get called again I bet they come straight away. :hugs: Do you have a local friend who can help out for the first few hours?


----------



## Emmea12uk

No because they have to be trained to catheter. Thanks pip x


----------



## sequeena

It will all come together when it needs to I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Do you like my Aaisarie inspired pictures? ;) :lol:

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/271162_2256442895739_1388356992_2631089_7123630_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269169_2256442335725_1388356992_2631088_6221294_n.jpg


----------



## SassyLou

*Emma* I really hope everything gets sorted for you, I can imagine it must be a worry. 

*Sequeena* Lovely bump

*Eve* How are you?

*Pip* Enjoying the maternity leave???

*LittleGriff* How are you???

Hope I haven't missed anyone, apologies if I have.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## heva510

:hugs: Emma so sorry u are going through this x 

Hope everyone else ok x


----------



## Pippin

Wish I could get trained and come help out Emma :0( :hugs:

Sequeena you look fab Hun :thumbup: can't see the obligatory bed pan of wee in true Eve style though :rofl: 

Sassy thanks, so far haven't had a second to myself and now Sam is getting sick. Looks like a nasty cold but he was sick and sweaty tonight and funny tummy as well. Just what I need with labour just around the corner! How are you Hun?

Heva how's the little Man doing? Can't believe he's almost a week already :shock: time flies by so quickly :dohh:

Eve how are you? Nice to hear you're whooping sky's ass on fb :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

I couldn't find a bedpan and don't fancy getting a jug of my wee in a photo :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

sequeena said:


> I couldn't find a bedpan and don't fancy getting a jug of my wee in a photo :rofl:

Spoil sport :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Girls you will forever remember my wee jugs and bedpans!!! It's the one thing that's kept you all amused during this pregnancy so don't knock it :]
Sequeena it's a good effort honey!! Gorgeous bump :]

I'm good girls, been out - got a cotbed on buy and sell for £15!!!! Can't be bad to that can ya?

And yes Pip I kicked serious ass at Sky!! Sent them an email complaint and got them to refund the money into my account LOL I'm such a badass when it comes to complaining!!

Emma I hope you're having a better day!


----------



## SassyLou

Well done with sky Eve, and with your bargain :thumbup:

I really hope Sam doesn't get sick Pip.

I'm ok, just really tired, had a busy few days!

xxx


----------



## heva510

I'm fine Pip just tired butthatsfrom quite large blood loss in theatre after kaydon was born. Can't believe this time last wk I was in labour ! 

As for little man he's doing great he put 10 oz on in 5 days feel very proud of myself :) x


----------



## SassyLou

Heva, how are you all, seen the pictures of your little man, he's gorgeous.

Fantastic weight gain.

Big hugs for you and your children xxx


----------



## Pippin

Heva are you breast feeding? That's an amazing weight gain. Sam was the same on mine. My Mum says I produce Gold Top :haha: 

Sam slept after getting up but he's coughing and full of cold so no doubt I'll get it too. Already feel snort! 

Ohhh my new garden furniture just arrive catch up later.... 10 minutes early too!


----------



## Pippin

Right where was I?

Eve love the new signature. :thumbup:

Sassy big :hug:

So tired can't think now. Sam not going to childminder as he has this cold but all I want to do is sleep. That was the plan this week and so far I've not managed to go back to bed once!


----------



## heva510

Yeah Pip I'm breastfeeding x x


----------



## Pippin

heva510 said:


> Yeah Pip I'm breastfeeding x x

:thumbup: fab stuff hun, you obviously produce the good stuff too :haha:


----------



## LittleGriffin

I'm good thank you Sassy - lovely of you to ask. I hope you and the boys are well. Sorry about AF getting you, i have not read back in a while so have only just seen this.

Heva - How wonderful that your boy is gaining weight so well, you must be so pleased.

Eve - Loving the new ticker and Atticus' full name is great!

Sequeena - Loving the bump pics!

Emmea - Sounds like your little girl is nearly ready, although she still could be overdue and just teasing you!!

Pip - Great news that your maternity leave has started, boo to Sam being sick though :-(
Also ..... why am i last in your list to give birth? i hate being last!!!! ;-)

As for me, i am 37 weeks tomorrow! Yey for full term!!!!!!
We have been busy searching for a new car before B.G arrives and are going to Manchester to look at one tomorrow.
I went to the midwife on Wednesday and she said Baby Griff is 4/5ths engaged which i can feel as it's like having a bowling ball in my lady parts!!!

I can't wait to see who goes into labour next ....... i bet Eve!


----------



## Aaisrie

Happy 37w tomorrow Caroline!! I think Emma will go before me!!

Pip I hope you get some sleep!!


----------



## Pippin

Sorry LG :haha: no particular reason apart from Sequeena has been getting lots of BH and sometimes fluctuating fluid can trigger early labour (I'm going by due dates mainly and 2nd time Mum's). Now you're 4/5 engaged I might have to take my list back :haha:. Mind you I think I'll be the last to be honest. She seems very comfortable in there and no more signs of arriving anytime soon, if I go two weeks over you'll be over due too. Still don't feel engaged but then second ones generally don't until labour or bob in and out. Good sign she is getting ready for you though :thumbup:. Hope you don't have to have her dangling low for too long :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie I had 2 1/2 nap today when Sam was sleeping, I MUST have needed it as when I woke up I couldn't believe the time. I hadn't moved or anything :rofl: Feeling loads more human now. My Mum comes up to help tomorrow s I can nap anytime then :wohoo:


----------



## sequeena

I will be pregnant until the end of time I'm telling you! :(


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Pip I sooooo wish I could nap during the day. The only time I can nap is when I'm ill! I'm jealous!

Sequeena nah you won't but I hope you hold on for a few more weeks and get that baby as fully cooked as possible!!


----------



## sequeena

If I'm to go overdue I'm only allowed to go by 3 days as that's Sean's birthday. After that it's unnacceptable and me and Thomas will be having words when he comes out :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL If only we could control when they come!


----------



## Pippin

:rofl: Sequeena. Better tell Thomas to hurry up now then. My little lady can only go over by a week otherwise her Uncle will miss seeing her before he has to go back home to the states. I get quite upset about it when I think about it as he missed Sam as a newborn too :(

Eve I can never normally nap either that's why I was so shocked. I've been getting up every hour for a pee recently and it's starting to take it's toll. I've been so good for so long it had to happen sometime. :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

I hate having to wee so much. Hate hate hate!!!!

Pip I hope she comes soon then!


----------



## Pippin

Yes having to wee so much is the worst part for me as it effects everything I do. Sleeping, eating, walking, everything. I'm bad anyway as even not pregnant I always like to go just in case I get caught short but now it's a must :dohh: I love the instant difference after birth, it amazed me last time, a bit like the being able to bend again too :haha:. Have to admit been for many 2's over the last 24 hours as well, wondering if I'm sickening for something?

Happy 38 weeks to me as well :yipee:


----------



## Pippin

Hmmm, good news and bad from my big boss consultants appointment..... Good news is she is fully engaged and he was very surprised as second babies don't engage normally until labour and said I shouldn't be long, doubts I'll go over especially not by two weeks (although in the same breath said they like to surprise us though and not to take it as gospel). Also she doesn't feel too big, same size as Sam he reckons and he was spot on when I went into labour with him.

Bad news is my bp is 134/96 and when taken again it was 130/90 which is VERY unusual for me. I have to go back tomorrow to have it done again at the day assessment unit and I assume have a trace done. H e was slightly concerned that I had a headache yesterday and felt a bit sick this morning and last night. I did have a coffee in the waiting room which was silly and he said maybe it's that but I still have to go back :( I don't have protein in my wee which is good but I have to rig immediately if there is any developments. I also have to have hyprine (sp?) injections after birth to thin my blood as I have high BMI. It's a new thing apparently to stop DVT (blood clots).

I now have a massive pain in my back and wondering if it's stress related or baby. Thankfully I have my own blood pressure machine so might get Mum to use it on me when she gets here. She is so active at the moment my tummy hurts underneath.

Feeling a bit sorry for myself to be honest :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww pip I hope it settles for you!! 

I haven't really had much peeing at all!! Normally I wake at 6/7 in the morning to pee [after going to bed 12/1] this morning I didn't waken with bladderness until just after 8!!


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Aaisrie, I do too :dohh: Lucky you on the pee thing, I reckon my bladder must be right in the wrong place :dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip I actually think mine is just made from steel!! I was the same with Saraya. Not being pregnant it's normal for me to only pee 2 or 3 times a day!


----------



## SassyLou

Pip just remember hun you don't have to have the heparin injections, they can advise you it's wise but can't make you!

xxx


----------



## sequeena

Pip :hugs: hope everything is ok hun xx

Eve you lucky bugger. I'm up every 2 hours for a wee at night :( I stop drinking at 7pm but it doesn't help!!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey Ladies its been awhile so i thought i would check in and see how everyone was doing! 
Congrats Heva on your little boy! 
All the rest of you ladies are right there! Y'all are going to have a baby boom on this thread shortly.
As for me still not pregnant :( but am on day 5 of my injections today so hopefully they work great first round and i'll have news to share at the end of the month! fingers crossed anyway!


----------



## heva510

Thank you Luvmysolider x

Pip hope ur feeling ok as for injections after it's only advised they tried to get me to have them cos I had op and because I come under high risk , oh and they also tryin to get me to wear sexiest stockings ever for next 6 wks WTF I had same procedure with Ella who's 5 and never had to do any of that so politely declined lol x 
Hope everyone else is ok x and can some one pls hurry up and have next baby lol x


----------



## Pippin

Just a quicky, had a surprise Birthday and Baby shower today and I didn't have a clue :dohh:. Took me 10 minutes to realise everyone was there for me!!!! I've put some pictures up on FB but some really lovely friends came and spoilt me rotten. Feeling very tired and very happy. Happy Days.

Was hoping to come on and see someone had popped but not such luck :haha: My little lady is welcome to come when every she likes. All went well at trace this morning. BP down and she's all set to go.


----------



## sequeena

Aw I'm so happy for you Pip!! What a lovely surprise :D

my bump has dropped!! This is exciting :D getting thicker creamy/yellow discharge too. It's not got a funny smell so I'm not worrying.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh pip! What a stress! I hope your Bp settles down. Never heard of heperine for high bmi!! Sounds a bit ridiculous to me! Maybe if you were bedridden!

I hope you are ok xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aww pip! You must have such great friends ! So jealous!

Glad your bp settled.


----------



## Pippin

Thanks ladies.

Been thinking about the heprin, think I'm going to refuse. I'm sure it's just because they can to be honest.

LuvMySoldier good to hear from you hun. Fingers crossed for you bfp soon. xxx


----------



## sequeena

Don't talk to Eve!! Even with her crazy bumpage her waist is still smaller than mine! :cry:

:rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Thanks!! I feel so loved  Yes my bump is FUCKING HUGE... beyond belief... I can't believe how big it is myself!!! Somehow my hips are 42"? I don't get how my bump can be SO much bigger than my butt but yet it's only 5" bigger?


----------



## sequeena

I have NO idea Eve, absolutely none at all! You look like you don't even have a bum and I can't believe the size of your boobs! They seriously look tiny!!

Mind you my own 40DDs look small in pics now because of my bump. Crazy :wacko:


----------



## Aaisrie

There is a girl in my july group who has pinged and looks amazing at 1w PP! I remember my jelly belly when I had Saraya!! It took me well over a year to lose all the weight I gained with her!


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> There is a girl in my july group who has pinged and looks amazing at 1w PP! I remember my jelly belly when I had Saraya!! It took me well over a year to lose all the weight I gained with her!

I'd say that was normal :hugs: 

I'm looking forward to hopefully being able to breastfeed and getting out with Thomas so I can lose the weight. I've probably got a good 5 stone to lose :wacko: my thighs are gigantic :growlmad:


----------



## Aaisrie

Weirdly I would say my thighs have gained the most too!! A little on my upper arms and bum but mostly thighs. My thighs have massive red stretchmarks down the fronts....


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> Weirdly I would say my thighs have gained the most too!! A little on my upper arms and bum but mostly thighs. My thighs have massive red stretchmarks down the fronts....

Ouch :( you're not alone, I have stretchies everywhere :growlmad:


----------



## Pippin

I'm just porgy everywhere :blush: hoping bfing will help me lose weight too. I'll measure my bump tomorrow and give you all a fright!!!

Ohh just realised the baby on my ticker has chained too and is kinda freaky starring at us!!! Not sure I like that :wacko:


----------



## sequeena

That is quite freaky :lol:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aww guys my stretches are awful. I had none last time. No idea how I am going to get my shape back with my two kids. Think Might start a class or something. I remember thinking bfing would help last time but to be honest it justmade me allow myself more cake. This time I am determined to stick to the diabetic diet!

It's my due day today and I feel normal. My troublesome hicks have died down totally in the last two days and baby has gone back to back just like her brother did on his due date! Naughty babies!

Am I going to be the first overdue?! Someone needs to give birth soon!


----------



## sequeena

Happy due date Emma!! :hugs:


----------



## heva510

Happy due date Emma x I was 2 days late x


----------



## sequeena

And hugs for Sassy as it's Archie's due date today also :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Happy due date Emmea!

Hugs Sassy and Rob.

Xx


----------



## Pippin

:hugs: Sassy and Rob :flower:

Emma hope she comes today for you. Maybe it's a sign that things will move along if everything has gone all quiet. Hope so :hugs:

Just measured my bump it's 51" at the widest part!!!! :shock:


----------



## sequeena

Pippin said:


> :hugs: Sassy and Rob :flower:
> 
> Emma hope she comes today for you. Maybe it's a sign that things will move along if everything has gone all quiet. Hope so :hugs:
> 
> Just measured my bump it's 51" at the widest part!!!! :shock:

Haha mine is 52"! Glad I'm not the only one with a wide bump!!


----------



## Pippin

Glad I'm not alone with the big bump Sequeena :haha: I blame it on my husband he's 6'2" so with my genes combined I'm always gonna have big babies :haha: (I'm ignoring the fact I'm already plus size of course :blush:)


----------



## Emmea12uk

:( mw would not sweep me today - not until Thursday. I have to have an induction on Monday because of my gd. If I make it that far i will be devastated - I never ever want to go through that again:( the cognitive behavioural therapy I was supposed to have to get me ready for the labour ward never materialized so I am still petrified of the place!!!


----------



## Pippin

Oh :hug: Emma, posted on fb but sorry to hear that. I thought you were cleared of the gd?

I can barely walk today, getting the hip pain I had in labour with Sam :( not fun!


----------



## sequeena

Oh Emma :( I really hope you go before then xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

They never clear you of gd. Even if you never get high blood sugar. Routinely they induce at 38-40 weeks due to an increase risk of still birth in diabetics so 41 weeks was our compromise. I can push it to 42 but tbh I would really get nervous of all the gd related complications


----------



## Pippin

Ahhh I see, what's best for the baby is the thing to do but as said on fb I think if you get monitored you could ask for a few more days but I reckon you'll go naturally soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Thank you pip. If stress prevents labour then probably not! I wish I could stop worrying! 

I am also a horemonal wreck. I could have killed my husband this morning - then I smashed three plates (by accident that is). Then I took my don to gym tots and lost his shoes there. Lost my purse in the car. Left my keys in my ignition whilst I went shopping. Then snapped two coat hangers in a rage. Left feeling rather fragile!


----------



## Pippin

Awww Em :hug: that's your worry coming out. Try to do something to relax you today. Long hot bath, a swim or something. Sounds like a lot of frustration coming out and we all know how you feel. A friends water went today so maybe it's a sign yours will as well :hugs: Don't over do things today :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Emma you poor thing :hugs: I had an attack of the RAGE last night (and carried onto this morning) but it's nowhere near as bad as you're feeling xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Thank you xxxx the rage has subsided into determination again today. I am on cup three of rasp leaf tea. Bought some epo to pessery, massaging clarey sage, expressing colostrum, and resting! Will have a warm clarey sage & milk bath later.

You wait - I'll be back on later with a false labour again! I think I believe them when they say they won't come until they are ready.

Mmmmmm.... Maybe I'll eat a jar of red jalapeanoes?!? Lol


----------



## Pippin

Lol Emma, you really are going for broke. Curry got Sam out :dohh: hot Venison Vinderloo (souds more hot than it was it's yummy and doing it again at 40 weeks :winkwink:) went into labour that night. Hope something works for you. xxx

My friend gave birth to her baby boy today (39+6) :yipee: her waters went 3am this morning and he was born 5pm. Soooooo jealous and have gone from not being impatient to wanting her NOW!!!! :rofl: Plus side is my friend came to see me today and it's made the day go really quickly so that is one more day down.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Awww pip - nothing is getting this girl out I swear! Sweep today or tomorrow. 

Totally jealous of everyone and everything right now. Even people who aren't pregnant because nothing fits me any more and I am fed up of blood sugar monitoring!! 

I hope everyone feels better than me!!


----------



## Pippin

Rubbish nights sleep so no feel like rubbish. Went back to bed after Sam went to the childminders but only managed to doze off for 40 minutes. Gonna get dressed and go and pick up my new glasses then try and nap again this afternoon. Need more sleep or I'll never have the drive to get this one out. Feel totally demotivated for the birth. Mind you she feels so heavy I reckon she could fall out herself if I dilate enough :dohh: hope you feel better soon Emma. Xxxxx


----------



## heva510

Come on girls we need some more babies :) 

Can ask anyone on here a question for those who have breastfed before x I'm struggling to express milk and really getting upset about not being able to anyone have any tips advice etc x

Hope everyone ok x


----------



## heva510

Oh and little man us 2 wks old today and put a grand total if 1 lb 3 oz in :) x


----------



## Emmea12uk

I hope you got some more rest pip! I am looking forward to a child free day tomorrow.

Can you go to a bf group heva? It is easy to express but you have to be shown really. I found using a pump the best thing but you should do it after a feed to encourage your milk supply by fooling it in to thinking your baby is feeding more than it actually is.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Great weight gain heva!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sorry I am spamming again!!

Mw is coming over tomorrow to sweep me. Please wish me luck. I am going to cry if I am not ripe and ready!


----------



## heva510

Good luck tomoz Emma x


----------



## Pippin

heva510 said:


> Come on girls we need some more babies :)
> 
> Can ask anyone on here a question for those who have breastfed before x I'm struggling to express milk and really getting upset about not being able to anyone have any tips advice etc x
> 
> Hope everyone ok x

Hey Heva, I could never express but I had plenty of milk and Sam grew very chunky on it lol :thumbup:. I think I had the wrong pump to be honest (cheap one from ebay should have spent more money) but didn't really pursue it as he wouldn't take a bottle anyway. My Mum used to find it easier by hand when she did it with me and my brother but that didn't work for me either. When he finally took a bottle I just used formula as I felt he was old enough. Might be worth going to a group though, you'll meet new Mum's too at the same time :thumbup:


----------



## Pippin

Emmea12uk said:


> Sorry I am spamming again!!
> 
> Mw is coming over tomorrow to sweep me. Please wish me luck. I am going to cry if I am not ripe and ready!

Good luck hon, when is she coming?


----------



## heva510

Thanks amma and pippin the only way I can express ATM is if I am feeding him on other side but local group rang me last nite to introduce themselves so going to ask there advice x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sweep wasn't good. I was 2cm but thick, high and posterior so notuch hope there. 

Also saw a homeopath today who gave me homeopathic versions of the cohashs - I am so nervous about these but I am desperate not to be induced on monday. So desperate that I also had acupuncture and am using needle patches for pressure points! I am pretty sure I have left no stone unturned now. If this doesn't work then ladies - nothing will make a stubborn baby come!


----------



## Pippin

She still managed to do it though Emma so I have fingers crossed for you, think positive. As for cohashs I have no idea what that is??? :wacko: can you explain to silly old me? Really hope something happens over the weekend for you, I'll be wafting labour dust your way. :dust: xxxx

Eve you are strangely quiet today?? Where are you?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Black and blue cohosh are herbal remedies for induction - seriously potent but controversial. As far as I can tell, the homeopathic stuff is a sugar pill containing traces of the herbs at low dose with the aim of introducing energies to promote labor. Ting and yang and all that. Lol

If anything I am much more relaxed but baby girl is loopy !! I have not felt her move this much in months!! I have even managed a nap tonight!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Where are you eve?!?!?


----------



## Pippin

Thank for filling me in, I've never heard of them so might google :haha:. I totally understand why you want to give them a good go. Just hope they kick things off for you :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Two hours of seriously strong contractions then a show, then nothing!

Sob sob sob sob


----------



## Pippin

That's good, get moving, get hydrated (lots of water) and they will probably come back. Positive thoughts will help, so chase the contractions and get active. The show is a great sign as well, remember that too. Have you got a birthing ball?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Yup!! Although the contractions have stopped I have serious pains everytime I move - so something is happening! Just hope it finishes before Monday!

Stupid hospital called this morning asking where I was - my induction was booked for today by mistake! 

Where is everyone in here?! I saw eve didn't have a good sweep either yesterday.


----------



## heyyady

walk- TONS, and as fast as you can- walk until your legs feel wobbly!


----------



## Pippin

Ohh goodness, can they still fit you in on Monday? Walking sounds a good idea.


----------



## sequeena

Sorry you're still pregnant emma! Walking sounds good, as does driving down a bumpy road :hugs:

I'm fine, still nothing to report and probably won't for a while. Achy hips, not feeling myself etc. but that's about it.


----------



## Pippin

Any news from anyone? Strong bh last night but nothing else to report. Emma sorry nothing happened last night but remember your little lady is will be here soon and it'll be very different to having Tom. Different midwives and doctors without the extra worry of her health. Try to have a fun day today so you can remember today as a nice day not a day filled with dread :hug:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Thank you. I am tearful mess! But there is still hope I guess - if I discharge myself after induction tomorrow I may still get my homebirth. Thank god for my doula - at least I don't have to deal with the mws. 

Looking forward to a nice lunch today.


----------



## Pippin

Does that mean she can deliver you even if you are in hospital?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sorry I don't understand the question 

Just rang my local birth centre in floods of tears and booked a sweep for four today. She was lovely and said after 7 false starts it must be fear switching me off. She said if I promise to totally distract myself today she will do a sweep. Fingers crossed


----------



## SassyLou

sorry i haven't been on for a while (using phone now!)
Emma why are they inducing you tomorrow? 
If you're so unhappy no decent doctor would perform an induction. Even if there's a valid medical reason they shouldn't feel comfortable doing it until you are reassured and comfortable.
Xxx


----------



## heva510

Emma hope ur ok x can u not hold off induction for a few days have daily monitoring Hun x try to be positive love it's a different pregnancy and no 2 labours are the same I know how u feel cos I didn't want to go to hospital to have kaydon and they were amazing this timeround totally different from Ella x


----------



## Pippin

As in if you are at the hospital can the doula deliver your baby rather than their own midwives?


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Emma :hugs: I really hope the sweep works for you today

Sarah I *think* it's because of the GD even though it's unconfirmed or barely there... Emma did explain to me a while ago but I can't remember [sorry Emma]. They wanted to induce her before her EDD but she convinced them to let it wait because she wants HB

I know you can refuse induction but I don't know how the medical aspect works...


----------



## SassyLou

Thanks Eve.

When I was having Harry the Consultant wanted to induce me at term because I'd had C-section. I went in and the Doctor that examined me didn't think that one dose of the pessaries they use would work (I wasn't dilated at all) I was really unhappy about this as I knew if I wasn't careful I'd be back in theatre, I said that another hospital was now allowing women to go two weeks overdue even if they'd had a section. Because I wasn't happy he wasn't happy and refused to write me up for the medication (my consent wouldn't have been totally informed as he couldn't answer my questions). I saw the consultant the next day, he wasn't happy with me at all, but agreed to wait a few more days. When I went back I was dilated 1cm, enough for them to break my waters and start the pitocin. 

But just on a note about being induced, with Harry I needed pitocin. With George (who was supposed to be a home birth) I was two weeks overdue, I went in and breaking my waters was enough to get me in labour. George's birth was as much like a home birth as I could have had but in hospital iykwim. 

xxx


----------



## Pippin

That's right Aaisrie it's because of the gd Emma has to be induced :( such a hard call but I hope they can break the waters and do it that way. She can come home then to continue with the labour. Big :hug: Emma hope the sweep at 4 means you don't need it at all.

:hug: to everyone else. x

Do you think any of us will go early??? :wacko: maybe we'll all be over due.


----------



## SassyLou

It is 10 years since I had George but they were really adamant that once tidy'd broken my waters they didn't want me to go home.
It must be so difficult trying to make the right choice. I remember with Harry not being happy about induction. Now I'm so pleased that we didn't go ahead the night i wasn't happy about it. I don.t think it would have worked and I'm sure i'd have had another section. I'm sure if that had been the case we wouldn't have had anymore so no George, no Archie and no TTC at the moment! When i questioned the consultant about why he wanted to induce at term rather than wait like other hospitals even he admitted that there was no research, its just what he liked to do!
It annoys me really, they play with peoples lives, families, emotions and mental health often without evidence based research!
Sarah breath rant over!


----------



## Emmea12uk

SassyLou said:


> sorry i haven't been on for a while (using phone now!)
> Emma why are they inducing you tomorrow?
> If you're so unhappy no decent doctor would perform an induction. Even if there's a valid medical reason they shouldn't feel comfortable doing it until you are reassured and comfortable.
> Xxx

hello! because I have gd - I have been refusing induction since 39 weeks.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> As in if you are at the hospital can the doula deliver your baby rather than their own midwives?

ah no - she cant deliver it at all - not even at home. she can only support me but unless i refuse a mw entirely - she cant catch lol


----------



## Emmea12uk

SassyLou said:


> It is 10 years since I had George but they were really adamant that once tidy'd broken my waters they didn't want me to go home.
> It must be so difficult trying to make the right choice. I remember with Harry not being happy about induction. Now I'm so pleased that we didn't go ahead the night i wasn't happy about it. I don.t think it would have worked and I'm sure i'd have had another section. I'm sure if that had been the case we wouldn't have had anymore so no George, no Archie and no TTC at the moment! When i questioned the consultant about why he wanted to induce at term rather than wait like other hospitals even he admitted that there was no research, its just what he liked to do!
> It annoys me really, they play with peoples lives, families, emotions and mental health often without evidence based research!
> Sarah breath rant over!


i had my sweep today and the mw went against everything in the rule book because she could see how afraid i was and the result is positive too! My cervix was thick and posterior but she could see a reason why - baby is head down but all her weight is on her back as my stomach is so low. I was 2cm dilated and the fontenelle was in the wrong place. My cervix was totally ready otherwise - very soft and stretchy. She said everytime i kicked off contractions the lack of pressure on the cervix meant i failed to progress. She did a bloody good sweep and stretch (pun intended!) and said my membranes could easily be popped. since then the last of my plug came out and it was loaded with blood vessels. I am now wearing my moby under my bump like a belly bra in an attempt to lift her on to the cervix.

soooo....maybe.. just maybe!!! if not then i plan on getting some prostin, having a few hours monitoring then doing a runner for 24 hours lol. if still no luck i will submit to whatever they throw at me.

btw, i didnt mention but her heart rate is slower - 120-130ish so that is why i am not pushin for more time.


----------



## Pippin

Oh that's a shame Emma as you seem to have a nice relationship with her :( How did the sweep go?

Sassy :hugs: rant away I agree. I always thought you weren't allowed to be induced after a c section because of the risk of breaking the scar tissue. So many different rules and theories I get confused :wacko:


----------



## Pippin

Ohh we posted same time. Sounds like a good sweep and I hope the band works. Makes sense why they stop though so I have everything crossed for you hun. I reckon by morning you'll be on your way now. A good show is definitely a good sign.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Omg !!! I never knew how much plug there was! I have been loosing it with every false start but what I just lost was amazing ! It just kept going!!!! Sorry for the tmi!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

What are the FUCKING CHANCES?! I want to scream right now... I swear people will think I picked the name because of her now...



> David Beckham reveals the truth behind baby Harper Seven's name... after Posh's favourite author
> By EMILY SHERIDAN
> Last updated at 4:32 PM on 17th July 2011
> 
> 
> After a week of speculation, David Beckham has finally revealed the reasons behind his newborn daughter Harper Seven's unusual name.
> Despite a long-held rumour that his wife Victoria has never read a book, the footballer said they had named their daughter after Harper Lee - the author of Posh's favourite book To Kill A Mockingbird.
> 
> 
> Read more: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ng-baby-Harper-Sevens-name.html#ixzz1SNzTfUud


----------



## Emmea12uk

I don't get it - is Atticus from that book?


----------



## Pippin

Awww Aaisrie we know you chose it first and so does everyone on your facebook so don't worry :hugs: I'm surprised she even knows the book in the first place :dohh:

Emma my plug was huge last time like a big ball of it on the paper :sick: not a pretty sight and most slip into the bowl too. Nice :haha: I've been on nicker watch for the last week hoping to see some. Sadly not a drop :dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea Emma, he's the main character!!! Atticus Finch!! 

I know it doesn't really matter but between the SPD and the hormones right now I want to kill someone


----------



## heyyady

Emma- I have everything crossed for you!!!! Did you discuss different positions? Like maybe kneeling on the bed and draped over a birthing ball? I'm hoping thins go your way, but even if they don't, remember that the end result is the same and you'll have your beautiful little princess <3 Can't wait to "meet" her! :hug:


----------



## Pippin

Hoping you are well on your way now Emma. So exciting to know our next little lady is in the process of being born right now. CAN'T WAIT to see pictures. Hope the experience is a good one. xxx

Aaisrie *HAPPY DUE DATE HUN* :) You can come out now Atticus :hug:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Good luck Emmea!!

Happy due date Eve!!

As for me, i have been feeling ill for the last couple of days so not been on. I feel a bit better today though. I have lower backache and keep getting braxton hicks but nothing unusual. I wish it was my turn next .... i want to meet our little girl so bad!

Xx


----------



## sequeena

Hope Emma is currently screaming the place down because she's pushing out her baby!!

Happy due date Eve! :dance:

AFM I had the usual pains last night then had a mini panic attack because suddenly I didn't want labour to hurt and I was scared etc. I assume this is normal?


----------



## Pippin

It could be little Griffin, they say you feel poorly before you go into labour. ONE of us HAS to be early :dohh: Glad you are feeling better though, horrible feeling so ill when pregnant.

I'm having an angry, hormonal emotional day mainly caused by a stupid man on ebay dicking me around not paying for something. Gave him the opportunity to pull out but he refused. Grrrrrrr never sent so many emails.


----------



## Pippin

Very normal Sequeena! :hugs: I go between looking forward to it to dreading it at the same time but I promise it's all worth it and you really do forget the pain.


----------



## LittleGriffin

So now Eve is overdue too that leaves (in order) 

Pip
Me
Barbiebaby and
Sequeena to go before our due dates.

I wonder if we will all be overdue??

Hope everyone is ok, can't wait for an update on Emmea!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Just been on 1st page and seen there are a LOT more people left than I have just listed.... Sorry to those I missed!


----------



## Aaisrie

I can't wait to see pics Emma!!!

I swear my skin can't stretch anymore it's so pulled now!!! I never thought I would have a due date pic... I wonder how far overdue I'll go? I don't care, I'm just curious! I had Saraya 2 days overdue


----------



## Pippin

:yipee: :yipee: CONGRATULATIONS EMMA ON THE BIRTH OF ISOBELLE AMELIA :yipee: :yipee:

Best update our front page :haha: LOVE doing that with new arrivals.

Eve you are next :wohoo:

(LG there are people there but they never post so don't feel bad. xxxx)


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip I think Atti is wayyyy too tucked in to want to come out right now LOL I've my consultant appt. today so hopefully I'll get a sweep if my cervix is favourable. I always think that's such a funny saying "favourable" lol I'm easily amused this morning!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Congrats Emmea!!!!!!
:happydance::baby::happydance::baby::happydance::baby:


Come on everyone else!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Oh Emma congratulations!! And finally!! :dance:

I'm not going to go early, just know it :( I'll be induced at 42 weeks!!


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Pip I think Atti is wayyyy too tucked in to want to come out right now LOL I've my consultant appt. today so hopefully I'll get a sweep if my cervix is favourable. I always think that's such a funny saying "favourable" lol I'm easily amused this morning!!

Good luck hope they can. I've never asked for one before can a MW do it at your regular appointments or do you have to have a consultants app like you are? I have this feeling all of us are going to go over to be honest. Think it's a trait of this thread hehehehe :dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip a mw can do it, it just depends on where you are as to when. Some places won't do them until you're 41 weeks but also it depends on your cervix if it's too high or too closed then they can't. My mw tried on Friday but mine was too high for her to reach. It's just a natural way if helping things along, ifbaby isn't ready a sweep won't work x


----------



## Barbiebaby

Congratulations Emma, beautiful name. x 

Asked mw this afternoon about possibility of a sweep and she said she'd do it at 40 weeks, hoping it doesn't come to that. sooo cheesed off with it now, my son was 10 days early so I felt for sure this one would be. She's fully engaged in perfect position and I'm measuring 37cms at 38+5 so hopefully this one won't be a whopper. 

Hope everyone else is doing well, WE NEED MORE BABIES TO ARRIVE!!! x


----------



## Pippin

I agree BB!!! Hope you don't have to get that far and go soon. These last weeks are a bit trying aren't they :dohh: My little lady has been head down and fully engaged since 38 weeks, so many people said I wouldn't be long but here I am three days from due date :( I think mine is going to be a whooper, she feels huge compared to Sam!!! :wacko:


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Aaisrie, always knew what they were but mw's don't really mention where we get them where I go. Only time I heard anything was at the hospital when I went to the day assessment unit, they had booked someone in there, she had to sign consent forms :wacko: which I thought was a bit ott (unless there was something wrong I suppose).


----------



## Emmea12uk

Happy due date eve!! Glad you are still relaxed and not going crazy like I was!

Thank you everyone for the congrats! I am so pleased I did it naturally and totally unintervened (apart from the amr)! It is truely amazing what the right mindset achieved - my hypnobirthing was so worth it! Two bits of advice - slow and deep breathing whilst visualizing what your body is doing in a relaxed state is like turning the pain down with a volume knob! And evening primrose oil pesseries are soo good at getting you ready!

I have a birth story attached to a moan thread in home & natural birth if anyone is interested - https://www.babyandbump.com/home-na...b-dreams-over-updated-birth.html#post11738584


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh and all my false starts felt like labour! I truely believe what got it going in the end was lifting my bump so her head pushed on my cervix.

So who is next !?!? Come on eve!!


----------



## Pippin

Awww Emma that is a wonderful contrast to the birth you had with Tom. Well done you and it sounds just perfect. :thumbup:

Are you home now?


----------



## Aaisrie

Just to let you know when I had my consultant appt yesterday she could see meconium in the fluid on the scan and so she gave me a sweep and I've been brought in for induction tonight if I don't go properly today. Had regular contractions since the sweep yesterday but although they look very strong I don't think they feel too bad!!! Apparently I'm coping very well but my natural waterbirth is out the window now as I'll need monitored. Should have him here in the next 24-48hrs! X p.s. Don't post on fb as i don't want loads of peeps ringing me!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Aaisrie said:


> Just to let you know when I had my consultant appt yesterday she could see meconium in the fluid on the scan and so she gave me a sweep and I've been brought in for induction tonight if I don't go properly today. Had regular contractions since the sweep yesterday but although they look very strong I don't think they feel too bad!!! Apparently I'm coping very well but my natural waterbirth is out the window now as I'll need monitored. Should have him here in the next 24-48hrs! X p.s. Don't post on fb as i don't want loads of peeps ringing me!!



Good luck Eve ....... Come on Atticus!!!!! Xx
:baby:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> Awww Emma that is a wonderful contrast to the birth you had with Tom. Well done you and it sounds just perfect. :thumbup:
> 
> Are you home now?

Yes! We left at midday yesterday :) thank you


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aaisrie said:


> Just to let you know when I had my consultant appt yesterday she could see meconium in the fluid on the scan and so she gave me a sweep and I've been brought in for induction tonight if I don't go properly today. Had regular contractions since the sweep yesterday but although they look very strong I don't think they feel too bad!!! Apparently I'm coping very well but my natural waterbirth is out the window now as I'll need monitored. Should have him here in the next 24-48hrs! X p.s. Don't post on fb as i don't want loads of peeps ringing me!!

Oh eve!!! Best of luck - I really hope everything goes smoothly. Lift your bump up Like I did as you are the same shape as me!


----------



## SassyLou

Hurry up Atticus xxx


----------



## sequeena

Eve :hugs: best of luck honey xx

Lots of pains today and small amount of bleeding along with lots and lots of discharge. Walked lots, went down bumpy roads etc and am about to get on the birthing ball... I really want these pains to be more regular!


----------



## Pippin

Good luck Eve hope it's quick :hug: xxx

Sounds promising to me :hug: Sequeena. Xxx

Well big news from me too, they think my waters have gone, slow leaking started yesterday so over 24 hours ago! She doesn't think I'll be going home tonight, bit shocked. I'm in hospital now. Hasn't been confirmed yet so didn't want to say on fb. Hoping I can go home and give Sam a cuddle and prepare then come back tomorrow but she thinks they'll induce me tonight. bp high but coming down and bloods taken in prep. 

Maybe our babies will have the same birthdays !!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Pip .... you just have to be the early one eh?!? ;-) Good luck!!

Congrats Emmea , is there a pic of Isobelle on here? I don't access facebook.

Sounds promising Sequeena!!


I have just come back from the midwife who says B.G is fully engaged so could be anytime soon or she could be overdue cos you never know what a baby is going to decide! I'm betting overdue!!!!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Good luck Eve and Pip! 

Sequeena sounds promising.

Little griff let's hope we aren't the only ones that go way overdue!! x


----------



## sequeena

Good luck Pip!!

No not promising. Got home, still had belly ache/cervix pain but had to nap as I'd had an awful nights sleep. Woken up feeling fine, rather frustrated but I'm sat on my birthing ball in the hopes of starting something off again... except I seem to keep rolling to the side on this thing, I don't know how to sit on it properly :lol:


----------



## Pippin

Ahhhh still waiting in hospital 5 hours later!!! Waiting for doctor to admit me and induce. Hospital is super busy people waiting in corridors so lucky I have my own room in the birth centre. Dh here to keep me company but we're bored. Had trace done all fine picking up tightenings but not feeling much now. She thinks I'll be admitted to the ward tonight but have to wait for doctor to decided course of action.


----------



## sequeena

Hospitals are soooo boring when you have to wait about!! :(

I think I'm leaking so I rang labour ward with my fluid worries - they're so lovely! There's a midwife called Donna on all night so I can ring her back if needs be.

Basically I told her I'm 38 weeks tomorrow, getting some pains but more importantly think I'm leaking fluid. She's asked me to keep an eye on the fluid, pop a pad on, wait an hour and see how it is (want to see the difference between wee and fluid). If in an hour/couple of hours I'm not happy I'll ring her back and go through to get checked.

I honestly do think I'm leaking. I remember this slow trickle from when my waters went before and it's making me feel sick though I know Thomas is much safer at this gestation than he was at 14/15 weeks...

Took me forever to find the number!! They changed our notes the other week and my old ones had all the numbers on the front so I spent 20 minutes hunting for a damn number! GRR!!

Oh I'm excited/worried and want to go in but also don't want to be told I'm being a silly mare :(


----------



## heva510

Wow not been on for a day or too and alsorts happening lol 

Well done Emma so glad u had positive experience :) x x she's beautiful

Good luck eve and pippin and sEqueena who will b first lol may be l g will sneak in x can't wAit to hear of a few more births :) x x


----------



## Aaisrie

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/270f4c1b.jpg

Atticus Roman Christopher Boyce born at 3:50am on 21st July 2011 weighing a whopping 9lb 7oz laboured on JUST gas and air!!!!


----------



## Pippin

Awww Eve congratulations Hun!!! Well done lovely quick birth. What a good weight better bigger than smaller!!! Well done doing it just gas and air too. That was fab!!! Hope you get home soon lovely. Xxxx

I don't have such nice news though, still in hospital but could all be a complete waste of time. Saw doctor at 2am she wasn't happy there was enough 'evidence' I was leaking so they are keeping eye on my pad and reviewing when ever (I don't know when) not very damp at moment as been laying down so personally I think it looks unlikely to be induced but as normal not saying much to me. Had 2 1/2 hours sleep so you can imagine how I'm feeling!! Pissed off really as why didn't doctor do the first assessment and trusted the midwife's one. One has said yes and one basically no! Oh the joy. No baby just yet for me I reckon.*Hating hospitals right now!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Congratulations Eve he is gorgeous! And well done you on just G&A. 

Pip, sorry to hear your news hope things start to happen for you, I hate hospitals at the best of times. x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Pippin said:


> Good luck Eve hope it's quick :hug: xxx
> 
> Sounds promising to me :hug: Sequeena. Xxx
> 
> Well big news from me too, they think my waters have gone, slow leaking started yesterday so over 24 hours ago! She doesn't think I'll be going home tonight, bit shocked. I'm in hospital now. Hasn't been confirmed yet so didn't want to say on fb. Hoping I can go home and give Sam a cuddle and prepare then come back tomorrow but she thinks they'll induce me tonight. bp high but coming down and bloods taken in prep.
> 
> Maybe our babies will have the same birthdays !!!

Exciting!! :happydance: anxiously waiting for news you two!!

Yay and congrats to eve!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Congrats Eve! He is gorgeous!!

Xx


----------



## LittleGriffin

Pippin said:


> Awww Eve congratulations Hun!!! Well done lovely quick birth. What a good weight better bigger than smaller!!! Well done doing it just gas and air too. That was fab!!! Hope you get home soon lovely. Xxxx
> 
> I don't have such nice news though, still in hospital but could all be a complete waste of time. Saw doctor at 2am she wasn't happy there was enough 'evidence' I was leaking so they are keeping eye on my pad and reviewing when ever (I don't know when) not very damp at moment as been laying down so personally I think it looks unlikely to be induced but as normal not saying much to me. Had 2 1/2 hours sleep so you can imagine how I'm feeling!! Pissed off really as why didn't doctor do the first assessment and trusted the midwife's one. One has said yes and one basically no! Oh the joy. No baby just yet for me I reckon.*Hating hospitals right now!

Hang in there Pip...your next up!


----------



## heva510

aww congrats eve well done x x hes gorgeous x


----------



## sequeena

Eve congratulations!! Wow what a big boy and lovely birth xx

Still no news here. Seeing midwife at 3:30pm


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Congrats Eve! He's Perfect! 
Hang in there Pip hopefully they will give you the go to induce!


----------



## sequeena

Cervix is closed and I'm not leaking. Swab sent off to lab as got lots of discharge.

Thomas is back to back too :(

Lots of back ache and period pain since my internal though... So fingers crossed.

Fundal height 38cm so bang on there :)


----------



## SassyLou

Hi everyone, sorry I've been a bit distant, struggling at the moment!

Anyway just wanted to say Congratulations to Eve.

Everyone else needs to hurry up.

Loads of love to you all xxx


----------



## LittleGriffin

sequeena said:


> Cervix is closed and I'm not leaking. Swab sent off to lab as got lots of discharge.
> 
> Thomas is back to back too :(
> 
> Lots of back ache and period pain since my internal though... So fingers crossed.
> 
> Fundal height 38cm so bang on there :)


I have got period type cramps too .....
Glad your not leaking! I have heard back to back means more pain .... OUCH!!!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

SassyLou said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I've been a bit distant, struggling at the moment!
> 
> Anyway just wanted to say Congratulations to Eve.
> 
> Everyone else needs to hurry up.
> 
> Loads of love to you all xxx


Hope your ok Sassy. xx


----------



## LittleGriffin

LuvMySoldier said:


> Congrats Eve! He's Perfect!
> Hang in there Pip hopefully they will give you the go to induce!


Hi! Hope your doing ok on your treatment. Fingers crossed for that BFP!! Xx


----------



## sequeena

Sassy :hugs:

Back to back means a longer labour so yes more pain :( and it only occurs in 10% of pregnancies apparently which is just typical :lol:

Not long got home, put a wash on and did some dishes. Now rocking on my birthing ball as midwife said no bouncing. If anything it'll mean I hopefully get a good nights sleep :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls!!

Sequeena try leaning forward on something and rocking that can sometimes move them forward!

Good luck Pip it's your turnnnnn

Thinking of you Sarah x


----------



## Pippin

Hey ladies, got back home last night and still oregnant. After saying how wonderful my hospital was I can now official say I hate them..... well that ward anyway. The doctor finally came around at 4and said I needed to do the whole process again or have a scan, I burst into tears and the mw said I'll get her a scan it's instant that way. So bless her she ran down and got me an immediate scan and my fluid levels were ok. I might be leaking but there is enough there so she was happy. I ran back to the ward where the mw ran my notes to the doctor who was thankfully still there doing the rounds. I have to say the mw was fantastic and it wasn't her fault it was so long for me to be seen (she dealt with me most of the day), it was the doctors that kept being called to theatre. I went back to my room for news. I got bored about 5 and asked what was happening and another mw said oh if she's written in your notes you can leave, well she had (Errrr why didn't they tell me straight away more waiting) so I could finally go home but have to get a pad check next week by a mw, which I can do at my doctors. PHEW!!! So 27 hours in a hot hospital with women labouring around me, two speculums and a scan later MW said yes I was leaking, doctor said no and a scan to say I had enough. What a waste of time. Blood pressure was high the whole time 158/100 most of the time but I put that down to 2 hours sleep during the night and stress from being told yes you are waiting to go down and have the drip I just need the call to no we need to do more obs and then telling me nothing!!!!!! Honestly it was like purgatory for me, now I know why people hate hospital so much. So here I am on due date and still pregnant, I don't mind, I now REALLY don't want to be induced as I fear I'll have to go through that again although she did say if I was to be induced at 40+12 then I'd go straight onto the drip as I'm a second time mum, no waiting on the ward. Do I believe her, erm no! Anyway, thought I'd catch up for you on my drama. Sweep booked for Wednesday so I'm hopefully going to go by next friday, my lovely mw boasted she had a very good record :yipee:

Love to you all. Sorry not replying to all by my brother is here from America and I'm making up for all the time I missed with him yesterday whilst I was in that stuffy hospital, trapped!

ps I slept nearly 12 hours with one pee stop....... must have been tired and haven't done that in 9 months!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Pip all that time wasted!! If they 'think' you may be leaking all they needed to do was take a swab using amnisure! Takes minutes to get a negative or positive result! Bloody muppets.


----------



## Pippin

I know Sequeena I said the same, I didn't understand either :dohh:

Just realised our front page is going boy girl boy girl so it's a girl next. Sorry Sequeena you look like you might be the one after next :haha:


----------



## sequeena

That's fine by me Pip!! I need some vibes to get Thomas to spin round anyway! Midwife made back to back labour sound horrific compared to 'normal labour' :wacko:


----------



## Pippin

Aww Seqeena I heard they can turn by themselves when labour starts but lean on your ball on all fours and rock. Try watching tele on all fours too or leaning over the arm of a sofa. Anything where you tummy is facing down. Also check out www.spinningbabies.com it has lots of tips and information about babies positioning and what to do.

Don't panic :hugs:


----------



## LittleGriffin

sequeena said:


> That's fine by me Pip!! I need some vibes to get Thomas to spin round anyway! Midwife made back to back labour sound horrific compared to 'normal labour' :wacko:

Is that the 'normal labour' that is not painful? Cos I'm having one of them ..... Tee hee! ;-)


----------



## sequeena

Thanks for the tips pip!! X



LittleGriffin said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> That's fine by me Pip!! I need some vibes to get Thomas to spin round anyway! Midwife made back to back labour sound horrific compared to 'normal labour' :wacko:
> 
> Is that the 'normal labour' that is not painful? Cos I'm having one of them ..... Tee hee! ;-)Click to expand...

Bahaha well let's hope!! :rofl:

Got measured for nursing bras today... gone from a 40DD to a 42F :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Good boob size Sequeena :yipee: I haven't been measured yet, left it a bit late but I bought the same size as I had last time on sale so I'm hoping they will be ok. Want to get measured after the birth I think. They're obviously preparing for all that good milk.

Little Griffin, I'm having a birth like yours too, completely pain free :haha: To be honest the only pain I suffered last time was in my hips, I could cope with the contractions I felt up until the epidural at 5 cms. Apparently it's quite common to get referred pain and mine went to my hips, I think it might be because I used to ride horses a lot.

Ment to say at my scan they measured her at 3.5kg already which is 7.7lb mw thinks she's more like 9 :wacko: :shock: they do say +/- 25% :wacko: :haha:


----------



## tj1980

Hi all

I know I havent been on here in absolutely ages. But i Had a little girl on 5th July by c section. I just wanted to say a massive thank you to those ladies that really supported me during my mmc and also when we were ttc. I really could not have coped without your support. Also it's been lovely reading about all your babies and those that are due imminently x


----------



## sequeena

I really hope this boob increase means I'll be able to breastfeed! I do worry that I won't be able to for whatever reason...

congratulations tj1980! Bet you're absolutely over the moon! :hugs: :D


----------



## sequeena

Oh also we now need a parenting group! I don't want to lose touch with you ladies xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Pippin said:


> Good boob size Sequeena :yipee: I haven't been measured yet, left it a bit late but I bought the same size as I had last time on sale so I'm hoping they will be ok. Want to get measured after the birth I think. They're obviously preparing for all that good milk.
> 
> Little Griffin, I'm having a birth like yours too, completely pain free :haha: To be honest the only pain I suffered last time was in my hips, I could cope with the contractions I felt up until the epidural at 5 cms. Apparently it's quite common to get referred pain and mine went to my hips, I think it might be because I used to ride horses a lot.
> 
> Ment to say at my scan they measured her at 3.5kg already which is 7.7lb mw thinks she's more like 9 :wacko: :shock: they do say +/- 25% :wacko: :haha:

2 days before Atticus was born they measured him on scan and the two weights they gave Me were 8lb 7oz and 7lb 14oz lol wayyyyyy out!!


----------



## Pippin

tj1980 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I know I havent been on here in absolutely ages. But i Had a little girl on 5th July by c section. I just wanted to say a massive thank you to those ladies that really supported me during my mmc and also when we were ttc. I really could not have coped without your support. Also it's been lovely reading about all your babies and those that are due imminently x

Congrats hun, what did you call her?? xxx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Congratulations tj1980. Got any pics? x


----------



## tj1980

We've called her Jasmine. She's so gorgeous. We're loving having her and enjoy every single minute with her. I think cos e had a mc we realise just how lucky we are to have her.


----------



## Pippin

Awww that is a gorgeous name congratulations again and enjoy her. They grow very quickly I warn you so take lots of pictures and treasure every second (even the times you find it hard :dohh:). Hope you are healing well and have lots of helping hands around you to make life easier for a while. x


----------



## SassyLou

Congratulations TJ1980, what a beautiful name.

xxx


----------



## LittleGriffin

Congrats TJ1980!! Xx


----------



## Pippin

I hate being overdue and it's only been a day :dohh: I think it's because all the doctors and midwives said I'd be early. Going out for a hot curry tonight.

How is everyone else?


----------



## LittleGriffin

Pippin said:


> I hate being overdue and it's only been a day :dohh: I think it's because all the doctors and midwives said I'd be early. Going out for a hot curry tonight.
> 
> How is everyone else?


Awww Pip, hugs for you. It seems to be a theme this overdue lark! Everyone said I would be early but with 6 days to go I feel no different and think I will be joining the club too!!

We went to the dogs last night and I wore heels, my feet were so swollen .... I can't wait to get my feet back!

I might eat a lot of pineapple today, can't do the hot curry, I'm a poof when it comes to spicy food!! Xx


----------



## sequeena

:hugs:

I'm fine, had horrific pain in my right hip early hours of this morning, I couldn't get comfortable at all! All gone now though.

I'll be continuing to bounce on my birthing ball and drink raspeberry leaf tea today. Will also be pumping my boobies with a breast pump as that's meant to help stimulate your body to go into labour...


----------



## Aaisrie

^^ If you're planning to BF you're better not pumping because it'll make your nipples really sore and rarely works to start labour!!

I'm so glad to be home and even with all the night feeds last night I feel really fresh this morning! I can pee without being in pain and feel totally content... this is SUCH a different experience to that with Saraya!! The MW has just left and is really happy with how he's doing, he gets weighed tomorrow and hopefully my milk should come in tonight or tomorrow :]


----------



## Pippin

Hey good to hear you are home *Aaisrie* :hugs: It's lovely hearing that all is well and things are easier this time. I'm hoping it's the same for us too and I think it will be. I know what to expect now from a newborn and have lots more confidence obviously at being a Mum, I remember looking at him in the car seat thinking "what do we do now". It was all so new. :dohh: Be prepared for you boobs though, my friend says it's no less painful the second time around either until they settle. I remember her gritting her teeth at the time and I was saying over and over "keep at it, feed through the pain". She did and still feeds her little boy 18 months later :haha: 

*Sequeena* I agree with Aaisrie it's not good to get milk going before the birth the colustrum (sp?) is vital for the first few days after birth. That's the clear stuff you produce first before the milk. If you get milk in too quickly he'll miss out. Nipple stimulation is good though so get OH to do a bit of tweaking instead. :winkwink:

*LittleGriffin* I feel less like giving birth now than I did at 37 weeks, I can't believe it. More mobile less achy etc. Maybe we are all due to go over due, apart from the C section ladies of course, least none of us are going to feel too jealous then :haha:

Did any of you feel scared about something going wrong at birth, I have these horrible thoughts thinking she won't be coming home with us. I don't know if it's paranoia or because we lost the last one but it's driving me nuts. I look at all the things ready and can't help thinking I hope we get to use it all. Sorry to be a downer :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip I'm still at the 30 second literal toe-curling pain stage! Being so big he's got a really powerful latch!


----------



## Pippin

Sam had a good latch too I remember that well. My mantra was "this won't last forever" "this won't last forever" and it got me through. Crazy to think in a week it'll be like second nature and it'll all flow nicely. Is he a better feeder than Saraya? I'm wondering if girls are better than boys as they say or if it's a myth? Love the tickers hun. xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Saraya was a good feeder, and she had a strong latch too but I think with him being big his is stronger!! I keep reminding myself of how it is when they're like 1-2mo and you just throw your tit in their mouth while doing the dishes, cooking dinner, putting the washing machine on with a cup of tea in your hand LOL


----------



## heyyady

:lol: I did my makeup to go out the other night with a baby on a boob :) So glad they';ve finallly gotten to that point!


----------



## Pippin

Hahaha I've done the washing and made breakfast with Sam feeding too. I forget those days lol. No doubt will be doing it more seeing as Sam will need attention too. :mamafy::holly: whilst :munch::hangwashing::dishes::iron::laundry: :rofl:


----------



## SassyLou

I've done loads of things feeding too, but the thing that sticks in my mind was decorating the Christmas tree whilst feeding Harry!

xxx


----------



## heva510

Pippn I was terrified about something going wrong in the Birth x 

Loving the bf stories my little man tongue tied so can be painful ATM but he's going having it snipped on thurs not looking forward to it but health visitor happy as he put 2 lb 2 oz on in 3 wks x


----------



## LittleGriffin

Pip - I have been getting really scared also. I look at her cot and the rest of her things and get really emotional that she won't be coming home..... It's horrid.
I just feel if she was here and I could see her then I could look at her and know she is ok but while she is still inside I have no control. I know this is silly cos my body has done a great job for her for the last 9 months and even if she was here, if something god forbid happened to her, i wouldn't be able to stop that anyway .... But I just can't stop thinking it :-(


----------



## heyyady

Pip- we all have a bit of anxiety at the end - :hug:

Heva- one of my friends from another thread (or 3lol) had her little guys tongue clipped and said it really wasn't bad- she nursed him right away and within a few minutes the bleeding had stopped and he was his happy little self :)


----------



## Pippin

Thanks ladies I'm glad I'm not the only one that has these thoughts. I'm sire I was the same with Sam thinking back but seems so much worse this time. People keep giving me presents and I just want them to take them back till after the birth. Have to think positive so trying hard. 

Heva hope it goes well on Thursday. I heard it's pretty quick and easy to do and he'll be way more comfortable. Fabulous weight gain you should be proud :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

How is everyone today? I had what I thought was 2 hours of contractions last night but they stopped when I decided to rest. Typical!! Getting more peeved now and hoping this sweep on Wednesday works. Come on baby come out now!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I hope things kick off for you soon Pip. 

AFM I'm a *little* tired today but fortunately I got 2 blocks of sleep last night from 12:30[ish] until 3 and then 4 until 7:30. Still feel like a zombie but it could be worse!! I had to co-sleep with him because he won't settle in his crib so I'm trying to get him to settle in it during the day rather than letting him sleep in the living room on his cushion next to me..


----------



## Pippin

I co-slept with Sam for 8 weeks because of the same reason. Scared me silly but I took the right precautions and we were fine. I started him off in the evening from about 6 weeks in his cot and then only had him in the second half of the night until he spent all night in his own cot (in our room of course). I have a crib this time as I know I'll be more tired with Sam etc so I'm going to try harder to get her in it from the start. I say that now but I bet she ends up with me in the spare bed again :dohh:

How are your boobs today Aaisrie, I see your milk has come in?

Sequeena where are you, you have gone awfully quiet????


----------



## Aaisrie

Less tired today, Atti had 2 blocks of sleep from 12:30 until just after 3am and then 4 until 7:30am so I feel more refreshed. I've had him napping twice in the crib this morning, he doesn't stay asleep for long in there but it's a start.
Because my milk has come in he's feeding for longer and more frequently but he's not sucking as hard because I have quite fast letdown. My nipples are still toe-curlingly sore when he latches but the pain doesn't last. Just a few more weeks and it'll allll be easier! LOL
Had to take him to the Dr this morning as his stump smelt REALLY bad and he's got a wee infection so they've given him an antibiotic cream.


----------



## Pippin

Awww bless him, hope the infection clears up soon. I remember Sam having a few issues whilst running all his parts in. I think it's fascinating thinking how each part of them needs to learn their new function outside of the womb where everything is pretty much done for them. That sleeps sounds good :thumbup: all you need now is another chunk before 12:30 and you are sorted. Well done him for sleeping in his crib in the day, I remember Sam was a right pain as he'd only sleep on me and I couldn't do anything, even make a cup of tea. Are you using any nipple cream? I had little blisters for the first few days that then needed to heal.


----------



## sequeena

Hey girls, I am about just busy :flower:

Eve poor little Atticus, hope his infection clears up quickly :hugs: and your poor boobies!!

Pip still no signs?? :(

I have good news at least! I saw my consultant today who gave me the choice to go to term naturally or be induced. We opted for going naturally as it's only 10 more days and means more cooking time for little man. She has said though that if I go to 40+5 (August 9th) I will more than likely be induced because of the reduced fluid. Get a wiggle on little man!!

I think he's listening though!! When I got out of hospital I started getting back ache, started in the small of my back then ran up and down my back on the bus home. Just been to the loo and lost a big chunk of plug (still only green though) and have been having stomach pains since. I hope this is it!! :dance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip I got a nap this afternoon while he was down in his crib, Chris took his dad [who came down to visit] and Saraya out for a walk so I could :] I'm using lansinoh [the best!] nipple cream, they aren't as bad as they were the other day. Only the right one has bled slightly so far but I definitely think they'll heal better now my milk is through! They are still hard so I keep knocking the side of them with my arms - ouch! LOL

Sequeena I so hope you go naturally - given that I have had a natural and induced birth I can tell you natural is easier because your body can build up the endorphines slowly! In saying that I have a high pain threshold and even though the induction made it sorer I still think it was totall copeable just on gas and air


----------



## Pippin

Awww Sequeena I reckon you'll go before me hun, hope you both get a wriggle on so we can meet you babies. Good to hear you'll try and go natural I agree with Eve. Least you have a date to focus on. Mine will be the 2nd/3rd I think but Wednesday's sweep is my first focus. 

Eve that's what I use, must dig mine out from when I had Sam, it should be ok still to use it's so expensive I'm reluctant to buy more just yet. Rock hard boobs are so gorgeous aren't they lol :rofl:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi everyone, hope your all good.
Eve - can we hav another pic of Atticus .... He sounds yummy!

We have booked B.G's baptism for Sept 17th so I have been shopping for a gown for her today, found a lovely one in Mamas and Papas, bought it, went to get shoes and saw the dress was filthy, took it back and they said they couldn't order a new one???? GRRRR!

I'm just feeling impatient now. Sequeena sounds positive but I still think it will be Pip first. Xx


----------



## Pippin

Awww sounds fun LittleGriffin, would love to see a picture of it, can't you order another one off line or have the discontinued it?? You could keep it and get it cleaned make sure they knock lots of money off though.


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip it is expensive but it's definitely the best one by FAR! With Saraya I used it really sparingly but this time I'm slathering it on and I really think it's made a difference by using more!! I had my first leaky boob a couple of hrs ago lol

Caroline are you not on my facebook?? I have loaddsssss of photos on there lol


----------



## LittleGriffin

I'm not on .... I used to be but not anymore. Xx

Pip - I have found it online and having it delivered to store, the stupid woman obviously didn't know what she was on about!!! Double GRRRR!


----------



## Aaisrie

Ah right! Here's a wee overdose just for you:

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Atticus/July%202011/IMG_1723.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Atticus/July%202011/IMG_1787.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Atticus/July%202011/IMG_1794.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Atticus/July%202011/IMG_1796.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Atticus/July%202011/IMG_1805.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Atticus/July%202011/IMG_1810.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Atticus/July%202011/IMG_1815.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Atticus/July%202011/IMG_1819.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Atticus/July%202011/IMG_1820.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Atticus/July%202011/IMG_1829.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Atticus/July%202011/IMG_1839.jpg


----------



## sequeena

He is so cute Eve!!! :D

I've had 5 poos in 2 days and have lost 3 parts of my plug today, green plug but exciting nonetheless!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Awww Eve ..... He is 1 chunky monkey!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Yay Sequeena!!! Hopefully something will happen for you soon!!

Caroline he is a beastling!! Especially when I'd just had him and another girl on the ward had a wee girl who was 7lb 1oz and he was twice the size of her LOL


----------



## sequeena

Not long lost another chunk! Sad thing is it's only green plug but I suppose not everyone needs a bloody show or their waters breaking to go into labour :dance:

Been stimulating my nipples (feels wrong!!) and bouncing on my ball! Also just hung up a load of washing on the airer and wiped down the kitchen sides to keep me busy.

I also have a cup of RLT cooling on the windowsill :D


----------



## heyyady

O
M
G
I just wanna pinch his cheeks!!!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

I am so behind ladies! Excuse the out of date responses!


Pip - I am sorry you had a rubbish time in hospital. Don't let it worry you as stress will prevent labour hormones. You decide how baby is coming out and don't let those doctors dictate you. They only care about getting you out of the ward asap and that means speeding things up as much as possible. If they keep sweeping you and you use evening primrose you may be able to go straight to water rupture which will be far more pleasant than a drip. Don't let them mess you about xx

As for boobs - don't by bras until milk is in! My ones from last gone were ridiculously too small after mine came in! I was in agony! I went shopping yesterday and got me some hot milk bras which are amazing! And sexy too - not that I feel sexy

Congratulations tj!! Beautiful name!

Sequeena - don't pump your boobs - it will make breastfeeding very very painful afterwards. Try hand expressing in the bath or shower. Due to my pumping I have been in agony all week - everytime she feeds I want to cry! Those machines are evil!

Pip - I had nightmares about stillbirth - I think it is normal for your fears to cone out as your anxieties rise. You will be fine!

Welcome home eve! I hope bfing is going well. I feel like you too - this time things have been so much easier and nicer. What a difference it makes to be drug and interference free! Last time I was so cut up I was really sore for months but this time I am perfectly comfortable and able to concentrate on boobs:D I hope everything is still going so good for you! 

Both my nipples blistered and then bled badly. She latches fine but she is ferocious! She only feeds for five mins then slips into a coma for half an hour. Then she is angry and get ferocious again! I think when she is awake she feeds hourly for five minutes. But you can't wake her up! We have tried everything! As soon as she latches she is comatose. This started on day 5. Before that she was feeding for 20 minutes then at night sleeping from 2200-0200 &0300-0700. I want that isobelle back! Not this nipple ripping sleep monster who has been up all night for two nights! Mike goes back to work tomorrow on nights so there goes my naps too:( I must say I am not feeling great right now after no sleep in two nights.

Sending all who need to pop labour dust!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Emma the pumps are great once your nipples are desensitised and as for keeping them awake what's your feeding routine with her? We always do his nappy first and then feed so he's comfortable but it also wakens them up, stripping them works too and of course lots of skin to skin or a bath - you probably know all that but I thought I'd throw it out there just in case :] Aren't hotmilk bras the bomb!! That's what I wear and I find they're really accommodating, I am still wearing the same one I wore before my milk came in because it's so soft it's just grown with me. I got blisters and my right one bled, it got stuck to the breast pad too ouchies!!! My nipples still really hurt on latch [a thousand razor blades across them] but I think it's getting easier. Last night he decided to feed twice hourly then sleep for 2 hrs and so on so I'm tireddddd today! Today is day 5 so he's due his heel prick today.

Sequeena with Saraya I had my waters broken at 9cm and the time they broke from me pushing so hard!


----------



## Pippin

Ohhh loads of post and I'm so jealous you are talking routines. I feel I'm never going to get there. Desperately trying to keep calm and the clary sage oil is helping me relax even if it isn't bringing on the birth. I so want to know what she looks like now and het this fear of something going wrong out of my head. I'm going to be last I can feel it :dohh:

Sequeena not all women have a show or waters break before birth. I didn't only had a show once in labour I remember and that was after 24 hours :dohh: still good sign for you honey. 

Emma lovely to hear from you and don't worry about delayed posting, goodness you have your hands full now. Can you Mum come and help you when dh goes back on nights? Im hoping my mil and mum will be around for a while and Simon is on holidays now till Sept. I feel very spoilt. 

Eve love those new pictures, some of them aren't on fb are they so gorgeous. I love his big cheeks just wanna kiss ones like that. Sam was the same. How similar is he to Saraya when she was born? I can't wait to do a comparison picture with my two. I'll remember to take the cream with me actually, forgotten to put it in my bag so you've reminded me. Hopefully I can avoid the blisters if I use it from the word go!

LittleGriffin glad you found the robe. Bizarre she said she couldn't order it what a muppet! Sometimes I wonder what training they have in there. Once it took them 15 minutes to locate a crib mattress and a further 10 to work out how I pay for it. For a posh baby shop they clearly need better training. 

To pass the time I've just made Sam an off road track for his cars. I had big plans to paper mâché it but he was so keen I only got to use gaffer tape bless him. So it's a cardboard box with levels on so far. Think I'll have to wait until he naps to extend it. Least it's passed some time for us.


----------



## sequeena

Thanks girls xx I've not lost any plug since but have done around 6 poos in 2 days which is unheard of for me! I went to bed feeling awful (blocked nose, sore throat, achey etc) but am not too bad today. Lots of walking today so hope it helps x


----------



## SassyLou

I know you all probably know this, but what the hell, have you tried feeding in a different position? I got a really sore patch with Harry and as soon as I changed position it was fine, I stopped holding him across my body until it healed and swapped to a rugby ball hold, I think it was the corner of his mouth rubbing.

xxx


----------



## sequeena

Sat in the dentist shitting bricks!!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip I used mine from the start but I still got blisters but I don't think they're anywhere near as bad as they were with Saraya!! They actually look very similar except he's fatter, has hair and bigger ears! Other than that they would look the same :]

The MW just left - DAY FIVE AND HE'S GAINED 3oz in 2 days which means he's only 5oz short of his birth weight!!! OMG I'm so freaking happy!!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Evening girls. Just a quick update, 4 hours of regular contractions last night, down to regular 3 mins apart....... Then BAM! nothing more. 

Sooooo cheesed off. Had myself completely psyched and was coping well with the pain. Now just feel I'm back to square one. Sorry, rant over. 

Pip, sequeena and little griff lots of labour dust to you all. 

Eve he is one gorgeous boy, that's brilliant weight gain too. 

Emma do you have any pics that you are able to share on here? Would love a peek. x


----------



## sequeena

Dentist was a success! Been on my poor feeties all day and they are aching but it resulted in me losing more plug! :flower:

38+5, starting to feel it now.

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/281224_2309004489746_1388356992_2700126_1647010_n.jpg

Barbie grr hope you go into proper labour soon hun!! I've had ligament pain all day and just had a really weird 10 second lasting sharp pain in the top right of my bump :wacko: got cervix pain now but am sure this means nothing.

Oh Christ my back just seized up on me too!!!


----------



## Pippin

Aww BB I had that too the other day, two hours thinking it was it then bamm stopped when I laid down to rest in between :dohh:

Sequeena glad you did ok at the dentist :hugs: I hate them too!! I think you're close to giving birth Hun, keeping everything crossed for you. 

My tummy and muscles are so tight tonight it's horrible like one long bh very weird. Might be the fish and chips I ate tonight it was rather large :haha: plus the chocolate hehehehe. Off to bed I think, least it's one more day down, one more day closer to Labour day.


----------



## sequeena

How do you know? I wish there was a proper sign so I knew! :( Someone near me is selling a bounce and spin zebra for £14. I WANT IT!!!!

Yum fish and chips I'm jealous!!


----------



## heva510

Hi all hope everyone ok Emma I have a hungry little man who likes to feed all evening til about 10/11 then he goes down for 5 hrs well normally last nite was every 2 hrs so tired to day 

Eve know what u mean about twenty thousand razor blades ! He is a little chunk love the pics :) 
Tongue snipped :( so hopefully will help with latching on a bit more 

Hope someone goes into labour soon x


----------



## Pippin

sequeena said:


> How do you know? I wish there was a proper sign so I knew! :( Someone near me is selling a bounce and spin zebra for £14. I WANT IT!!!!
> 
> Yum fish and chips I'm jealous!!

You'll just know. They are different to bh, more period pain and tightenings radiating from front to back, mine also go into my hips. They are worse pain you imagine them to be too just not like bh. My bh aren't reular either and these were every 6 minutes. You won't be guessing is this it, at least not for long anyway :hug:

Fish and chips were fab, we have a good one near us. My muscles were so hard though it hurt last night like a four hour tightening with her wriggling away like crazy. Very uncomfortable :( 

*Heva* Hope te snipping makes a bit of a difference and heals quickly :hug:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Nothing to report from me other than a shite nights sleep where the most i slept in one go was 1 hour 20 mins and the least 40 mins before i had to go to the toilet for a wee. Legs hurting, feet and hands hurting and still no signs of B.G entering the world!!

Got the midwife this afternoon but she said she wont sweep until next Wednesday's appointment when i will be 40 +5. 

Xx


----------



## Pippin

You'll be getting your sweep same gestation as me today, fingers crossed it works for us both. Looks like none of us are going to be early :( . Sorry you had a crap nights sleep. :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

40+5 is a good time to have a baby as that's when I'll be induced so fingers crossed girls xxx


----------



## Pippin

Hope it's lucky for us all! Hoping you'll go naturally before though Sequeena. Hoping we all do. We're just not popping quick enough for my liking!!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Just got back from midwife .... I got it wrong and won't get a sweep until 41 weeks which is 5th August - a week on Friday. I so hope I go naturally ..... And soon!!


----------



## Pippin

Aww bum LG!! Still you might be able to twist her arm next week as you'll be close enough. No harm in asking. Just got back from mine. It was ok not too painful and she said she had a good go as I behaved myself. Having bh now which is encouraging and was 1cm but thick. Bouncing on my ball now in the hope it helps. She's moved down more now so that's good too. Everything else is fine for now. Induction booked for 3rd August so happy I have focus now.


----------



## Barbiebaby

LG my midwife will give me a sweep on 5th august too although may try to wangle one before that if baby hasn't arrived by then. x


----------



## Pippin

Goodness BarbieBaby you're over due now too I see (Well due today but close enough). Maybe we should call ourselves by a different name for our parenting group!!! Ideas on a welcome to pass the time........

~Overcooked Sticky Summer Sundeas! :rofl:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Pip that sounds like a good name to me! 

Happy due date to me! My mum said that I was born on my due date so I'm hoping that my little lady follows suit. Just can't believe it after the other night, full on contractions then nothing. I know they weren't BH as they were regular and didnt go no matter what I did and they were exactly the same as the contractions I had with Jake. I'm just hoping they may have helped to dilate me a little bit already. 

How is everyone else doing? I'd just like someone to give birth even if it's not me! 

x


----------



## LittleGriffin

Happy due date BB!

I had some pains last night again, pressure in my lower back and bump so went for a walk and went on my birthing ball and ....... then went off again like last time!

1 day until my due date and i don't feel any different. Might go to Ikea today, just want to be busy!!

Xx


----------



## Pippin

Happy Due date BB :yipee: I'm following my Mum's pregnancies to the letter so maybe you are as well. We both had a little boy first, long labour starting on due date born 50 odd hours later with lots of drugs to speed it up. Then both lost a baby, then got pregnant again quickly with a little girl and that was me. I was 10 days ate (which would mean a Monday birth 1st August) and was in labour for three hours with only paracetamol (I'll welcome a much quicker birth this time). So Monday looks like d day!!! :rofl:

Today I feel more period pain like which is a bit new. More BH but only the odd one. To be honest I'm not feeling hopeful the sweep will work, don't know why just a gut feeling. Was hoping to lose my plug or something but I've only had a tiny bit come out and simply not enough for my liking. Still I have my new due date to look forward to 3rd August whether she likes it or not. I'm focusing on that.

Have fun shopping LG. might pop to the park with Sam later as I feel too uncomfortable/dangerous (can't lean forward to the steering wheel :dohh:) to drive now. Going to watch Hickstead on Sky later though so looking forward to that.


----------



## LittleGriffin

Go on the swings at the park, I read it can bring labour on. I'm going to visit our park later! Can't be arsed with Ikea, doing the Tesco shop instead!


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip I wouldn't worry about the thickness, when I had my sweep [5pm ish] I was still thick and when I went back to the hospital at midnight that night I was totally effaced! 

Happy due date BB!!

LG I hope you don't have to wait for the sweep!


----------



## Pippin

Was getting some promising period pains early but they have all gone :cry: what are these babies doing to us :shrug:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Happy due date LG. x


----------



## Pippin

Happy Due date LG :yipee: 

Sequeena are you are the only one left now to win the early bird prize :haha:

Happy 41 weeks to me :happydance: little minx in there. 5 days before eviction day. Going for a long walk today.


----------



## Barbiebaby

Happy 41 weeks pip. Good luck with your walk, we've got a treadmill in the garage, I might get walking on that. Fingers crossed for us. x


----------



## LittleGriffin

Happy due date to me! :happydance:
Although i NEVER thought i would get this far , i thought 38 weeks and she would be here. Just shows you what you know eh?!? :haha:

Happy 41 weeks Pip! :dohh:
Happy being overdue day BB! :winkwink:
Hope your ok Sequeena and not driving yourself mad thinking 'is today the day?' as i have been the last few days!!:shrug:

Had a rubbish night's sleep again, i'm so uncomfy and got up for the toilet about 7 times. Now it's time for a cuppa i reckon. :coffee:


----------



## sequeena

Happy due date Caroline xx

I need to be the last to go now. I'm really not well and don't want Thomas to arrive yet so get pushing ladies xx


----------



## SassyLou

Come on hurry up you lot, :haha:


----------



## sequeena

No I'm making sure he stays put :haha:


----------



## heva510

Happy due dates to all who due hurry up those who over due we need some more new babies !

Kaydon had his tongue tie snipped yesterday ( mum cried ) feedin seems easier already 

Postnatal depression caught up with me :( feeling very low ATM :( 

Hope everyone is ok ? X


----------



## LittleGriffin

heva510 said:


> Happy due dates to all who due hurry up those who over due we need some more new babies !
> 
> Kaydon had his tongue tie snipped yesterday ( mum cried ) feedin seems easier already
> 
> Postnatal depression caught up with me :( feeling very low ATM :(
> 
> Hope everyone is ok ? X

Hope baby is feeling ok after his snip.... It's good he is feeding better already!
Hugs to you for PND, do you have someone to talk to about it? Xx


----------



## heva510

My health visitor been fantastic x


----------



## Pippin

Awww Heva I had a bit I think after Sam. Didn't last long but my HV was lovely too and gave me my confidence back. Make sure you talk to someone about it (((hugs))) :hug:

As for me I'm resigned to the fact she's going to be induced Wednesday (at some point could be evening) so planning last days of freedom. I've gone through the disappointed stage now just grateful I have a set date to look forward too. If she's big there is nothing I can do about it and I'll cope, I'll have to. That was one of my many worries. My brother goes Monday and I know now he's not going to meet her before he goes home and I've dealt with that too with him. That was my biggest stress. The worst part for me being overdue was the feeling I am letting people down as they expect babies to be on time but I realise now that's very silly :dohh:

Sequeena saw FB Hun, hope you feel better soon and better you got checked out than not. Hate being I'll when pregnant. :hug:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi everyone, I'm now officially overdue ....... Bummer!!


----------



## Pippin

LittleGriffin said:


> Hi everyone, I'm now officially overdue ....... Bummer!!

Think we all will be hun, least we're all in the same boat :hug:


----------



## sequeena

Thanks pip I truly do feel awful :(


----------



## LittleGriffin

I'm wondering you know, if we are all overdue cos we didn't have AF in between our MC's and conceiving again ..... so the dates are out cos we couldn't be sure when we ovulated?

I know when we all went for our scans they check the baby's gestational age and thats how they calculate when conception took place but maybe the babies had just grown bigger than the actual dates?

Sorry your feeling poop Sequeena. Xx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Right I've had enough! I want this little girl out! I've been to tesco and bought all the ingredients for the eggplant recipe, supposed to bring on labour within 48 hours so will keep you all posted. x


----------



## sequeena

Thanks Caroline I'm glad it's just a cold and not pre eclampsia like they first thought xx

Well I didn't mc before conceiving Thomas but this is my first so I will probably overdue... However my dates by lmp are august 2nd so should be interesting to see if I give birth then x


----------



## LittleGriffin

sequeena said:


> Thanks Caroline I'm glad it's just a cold and not pre eclampsia like they first thought xx
> 
> Well I didn't mc before conceiving Thomas but this is my first so I will probably overdue... However my dates by lmp are august 2nd so should be interesting to see if I give birth then x

Oh, I thought we all had .... From 1st tri to MC and back again in 1 go. 
Doesn't matter anyway! I'm trying to find reasons for all the overdueness!! My midwife said most first babies are at least 5 days over anyway, so we shall see! Xx


----------



## Pippin

I had one AF in between (doc order) so it was almost good as and I know when I ovulated too. Everyone else is/was in same boat as you LG. You could be right and it did cross my mind. Also maybe we've been giving ourselves such sticky vibes they are sticking in there as ling as can be. By lmp I was due 24th so technically I'm not 41 weeks yet according to that. I always swore I'd keep my due date secret if I ever got pregnant again to stop everyone asking but alas that didn't even last past 12 weeks. :rofl:

I list a but if plug today so maybe she's working her way down more. Still first sign since lost that tiny bit after sweep and it's 72 hours after that so hoping it's 'real' loss.


----------



## sequeena

No Caroline I had a chemical in between xx my MC was back in 2009 x


----------



## LittleGriffin

Think it's baby brain .... I'm sure I know all this already!! 

I have been for an hours walk, tidied out the garage, washed the pots and cleaned the kitchen ... Then had a lovely bath! Now I'm in bed watching a docu on the iPad and Baby Griff is wiggling up a storm! I'm trying to make myself as tired out as poss cos sleeping is so uncomfy right now!! 

Hi to Emmea, Eve, Heva and Heyyady - can't wait until it's me looking after a little one! 

Xx


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL you say that now Caroline, wait until it's 3am and you're up for the 3rd time in the night with your eyes crossing in the middle because you're so sleep deprived you can't see LOLOLOLOL

I swear I am so sad that I missed out on a better experience with Saraya, it's only now I see how much the PND stole from me. My whole perception is off. I was talking the other day to Patricia about how much Saraya used to cry and she was like "no she didn't" and I think the way I view the situation was so different because of that. I'm so glad that I'm actually enjoying Atticus, even the night feeds. Yes, I won't lie I've had a couple of "omg I need sleep please shut up" moments but I would expect it would be just as abnormal not to have the occasional wobble!!! The difference with Saraya was I actually had visions of throwing her out the window if she didn't stop crying... and it breaks my heart that I thought like that even though I know it was the sickness talking, it just shows how debilitating PND is. I hope none of you go through it.


----------



## SassyLou

Hi ladies, how are you all? Wish these babies would hurry up!!

Got something to show you all!



Please don't say anything on FB!


----------



## Pippin

Just thought I'd let you know I think I'm starting!!! :shock: Don't say anything on fb though in case it's a false alarm but I'm getting regular plains since this morning, standing and sitting, just like I got with Sam. Some very ouchy already and in my hips and back which only happened when in real labour with Sam. Typically I have my best friend coming over so I have warned her but she's excited. Timings are between 3-8 minutes but I never contracted regularly even at 10cm dilated. When I'm double in pain I'll ring Labour and delivery. Ouch here comes one now...... all gone now, about 30 seconds so early days. My BH have all been bump and tightening where as these are radiating pain! We're all trying to ignore them so we don't get our hopes up. I've also had a few little 'gushes' but embarrassingly I'm not entirely sure where they are coming from and it's certainly not a constant trickle. Ohhh and another..... ow! Forgot how these things hurt............


----------



## Pippin

SassyLou said:


> Hi ladies, how are you all? Wish these babies would hurry up!!
> 
> Got something to show you all!
> 
> View attachment 242619
> 
> 
> Please don't say anything on FB!


EEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKK CONGRATULATIONS honey I'm so pleased, I'm handing the baton to you clearly :yipee:

OMG this is an exciting day CONGRATULATIONS!!!! My excitement is making these contractions hurt more.........


----------



## SassyLou

Good luck Pip I hope things happen quickly!

So excited for you!


----------



## Aaisrie

Wow everything is going on!! Really hope this is it for you Pip!

Sarah I cannot tell you how happy I am for you! You totally frightened me with that txt though!! :hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

Sorry didn't mean to!


----------



## Barbiebaby

CONGRATULATIONS SASSYLOU!!!!


So excited for you pip! May still be a July baby yet then. x


----------



## sequeena

Omg it's all happening in here!! 

Sassy I am so very happy for you I really really am, right now I don't think anyone deserves a :bfp: more than you and your lovely husband :hugs: I knew this would happen before all of us here gave birth, I'm so excited for you!!!! Xxxxx

Pip I really hope this is it your little girl has teased you enough now, it's time to come out!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

SassyLou said:


> Hi ladies, how are you all? Wish these babies would hurry up!!
> 
> Got something to show you all!
> 
> View attachment 242619
> 
> 
> Please don't say anything on FB!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Pippin said:


> Just thought I'd let you know I think I'm starting!!! :shock: Don't say anything on fb though in case it's a false alarm but I'm getting regular plains since this morning, standing and sitting, just like I got with Sam. Some very ouchy already and in my hips and back which only happened when in real labour with Sam. Typically I have my best friend coming over so I have warned her but she's excited. Timings are between 3-8 minutes but I never contracted regularly even at 10cm dilated. When I'm double in pain I'll ring Labour and delivery. Ouch here comes one now...... all gone now, about 30 seconds so early days. My BH have all been bump and tightening where as these are radiating pain! We're all trying to ignore them so we don't get our hopes up. I've also had a few little 'gushes' but embarrassingly I'm not entirely sure where they are coming from and it's certainly not a constant trickle. Ohhh and another..... ow! Forgot how these things hurt............


Hope this is it Pip! :thumbup:

Oh .... and that your not weeing yourself!! :blush:


----------



## Pippin

Still regular pains getting very uncomfortable now. I'm relaxed though. In garden with mum and best friend so happy chatting in between. Quite surreal being such a lovely day and getting regular contractions!!!! :)


----------



## heva510

Wow sassy huge congrats so happy for u x x x x 

Yay Pip hope she comes very soon x


----------



## heva510

Hope everyone else is ok ? X x 

Me hubby and kids have come to morecambe for a few days as I desperately need a break x


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Congrats Sassy!!!! 
And yay pip i hope this is it for you!!

My AF showed up yesterday after having 17 shots to try and get pregnant :( so its back to more daily shots and ultrasounds every 72 hours tomorrow... hopefully it'll work this time.


----------



## SassyLou

Sorry AF has shown *LMS*

*Pip* Any news??

*Heva* Hope you're enjoying yourselves, try and relax and enjoy the break xxx

Hope everyone else is well this morning xxx


----------



## heyyady

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! SO glad I popped in here tonight!!! 
sassy- I can't even tell you the WHOOP I let out when I read that! :lol: scared the crap outta my hubby! :haha: (He says congrats, too!) 
Pip- GO GO GO! we need more babies! I'm starting to go through withdrawals!


----------



## Aaisrie

SHE'S HERE, SHE'S HERE!!! PIP'S GIVEN BIRTH!!

Not gonna put the details here, I'll leave that to her, but she's GORGEOUS!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Yey Pip!

Cant wait to see pics!! Xx


----------



## Pippin

Adélie-Rose born 2:14am 1/8/11 3.46kg, 7lb 7oz roughly. No epidural. She's so good and feeding well already.*Can't do pics on here yet home later today so will then. She's just amazing.


----------



## LittleGriffin

For Barbiebaby, me and Sequeena - 

Our crab babies just turned into lions!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Pippin said:


> Adélie-Rose born 2:14am 1/8/11 3.46kg, 7lb 7oz roughly. No epidural. She's so good and feeding well already.*Can't do pics on here yet home later today so will then. She's just amazing.


Congratulations Pip!! :baby:

Your girl is a lion too! Xx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Congratulations Pip. So so pleased for you, beautiful name too. 

Sorry af got you lms. Will keep everything crossed for you. 

How you feeling LG? I've lost a massive bit of what can only be described as gloop (sorry tmi) not blood tinged but seems different to what I have been losing. I never saw a show when I had my son so not too sure.


----------



## heva510

Congrats aimee she's georgous x well done x


----------



## sequeena

Saw the pics on Facebook pip she is beautiful congratulations!!

Yay Leo babies next :dance: and Thomas will be one! I can't believe it!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Barbiebaby said:


> Congratulations Pip. So so pleased for you, beautiful name too.
> 
> Sorry af got you lms. Will keep everything crossed for you.
> 
> How you feeling LG? I've lost a massive bit of what can only be described as gloop (sorry tmi) not blood tinged but seems different to what I have been losing. I never saw a show when I had my son so not too sure.

I dont feel any bloody different!! :dohh:


----------



## heyyady

Tell summer her time for eviction has COME!!!


----------



## Pippin

Hi Ladies, had a good night, woken up every hour half to two hours to feed and burp but she is able to feed laying down so I could doze in between and I feel a bit more human today :yipee: I am so in love with her it's unreal. Took ages to feel like this with Sam as I think it was all such a shock to the system. I'm going to write my birth story later for you guys but here is a few pictures for you to look at for those not on FB. xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







278384_10150726852525066_785545065_19762094_105515_o.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LittleGriffin

Awwwwwww pip! She is gorgeous!!!! Xx


----------



## Barbiebaby

She is beautiful, truly beautiful. Congratulations again. x 

I've managed to get a sweep for this afternoon at 1.40. Just hoping midwife can do it.


----------



## SassyLou

She's gorgeous Pip xxx

Barbiebaby hope the sweep goes well!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Thankyou Sassylou, how you feeling? x


----------



## SassyLou

Sick and tired!!!

Just been out to peg the washing out and had to sit down when I got in! lol

I'd love to say I feel excited but after the miscarriage and loosing Archie I just can't get excited, its the first pregnancy I've had where I can't visualise having a baby! 

Gosh I sound like such a downer, I'm not sad or anything just getting on with normal life and trying to ignore it (iykwim) sickness allowing of course lol!

Anyway hope the sweep goes well, we need these babies to hurry up!


----------



## Barbiebaby

Hope the sickness eases for you, I know it must be difficult. I just went to hang some washing out too and got attacked by flying ants so dumped the lot and ran in!!


----------



## SassyLou

Oh no, I hate flying ants, where abouts are you??

We've had a massive problem with the tiny little flies, I think they're called corn flies! But then we are very rural! 

We also had a problem with ants underneath the flower pot of Archie's headstone, didn't like that at all!

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

We get cleggs out here because of the horses and they bite HARD!


----------



## Pippin

Thanks ladies, for some reason the two other pictures won't upload will try again.

Sassy I'm so glad you feel rubbish :haha: but sorry you can't feel positive :hugs: I think we all know how you feel :hug: :kiss: Still so super excited for you.


----------



## Barbiebaby

Cleggs?! They sound awful. I hate ants, we had a problem with them just inside our conservatory door, horrible little buggers. I am down on the south coast near Brighton. First it was a swarm of flying ants, then a swarm of seagulls having a chow down on them!


----------



## Pippin

Try this it's a smaller version.
 



Attached Files:







photoAdelie.JPG
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 5









photo2A.JPG
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Barbiebaby

Pippin said:


> Try this it's a smaller version.


She is perfect! Just makes me want to hold my little girl even more now. x


----------



## Pippin

Hope the sweep goes well for you. Fingers crossed it will.


----------



## Aaisrie

Shes gorgeous Pip!!

BB - cleggs are big horseflys, they bite hard and leave huge welts, like a mosquito bite only about 4 times bigger!!


----------



## SassyLou

She's so beautiful Pip.

Cleggs sound awful Eve!

I must admit I'm not complaining about feeling rubbish! Although I was sick with Archie! The only thing thats difficult is the fact that we don't intend to tell the boys till we have to, they've been through enough heartache. So just had a run in with George, as I'd been in bath and had to have a minute as I felt really sick, and light headed again, and he got stroppy cos I wouldn't find what he wanted straight away!!!

Yay for the sickness :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Sarah why don't you just tell them you've got a virus or something? I mean technically babies are bloody virus' that invade us, shut down our immune system and make us ill!!


----------



## SassyLou

Thanks Eve, I just keep saying I'm not very well! But how long I'll get away with it I don't know, was hoping for at least another 4 months lol! or until I deliver!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Pippin said:


> Try this it's a smaller version.

AWWWW Pip! I so want B.G here even more now!! :baby:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Glad your feeling sick Sassy! :sick:
It's more than understandable your finding it hard to get excited, or see the end result ..... even now i'm still having the horrid nightmares where B.G doesn't come home. :hugs2:

Barbiebaby - Can't believe your having a sweep done today, i am only 1 day behind you and don't get mine until Friday .... i think we may have to end the relationship here!! :rofl:

Glad your getting some time away Heva, hopefully it will do you the world of good.

Eve - I always think i would love to live in the countryside, however I HATE ALL BUGS so think it will be just a dream! Plus in my head it is never cold or raining or smelly!! :blush:

As always i feel no different today, 4 days overdue, as hot as the sun with swollen hands and feet and uncomfy as ever! :growlmad:


----------



## Barbiebaby

oh LG I only got the sweep cause I rang up and practically begged! 

It went well, I'm 3cm dilated, cervix is soft and favourable. She said 'I can't believe you're not in labour' when she first felt. She swept round her head and said if she had longer fingernails she would've been able to break my waters. She booked me in for induction on 9th August just in case,she said it would literally be a case of just breaking my waters as I'm almost there. I have another appointment on Friday when they will sweep me again if not successful this time but she said she can see no reason why it shouldn't work within next 24 hours!!!! 

Trying not to get too excited, at least if nothing happens there is an end in sight


----------



## SassyLou

Wow Barbiebaby 3cm is fab, hope the sweep works xxx


----------



## Pippin

Had 5 minutes spare so wrote up birth story mainly for myself but here is the link 

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...delie-rose-7lb-9oz-1-8-11-a.html#post12026558


----------



## Emmea12uk

Huge congrats sassy!!!

Huge congrats pip!! I totally missed everything going on! She is absolutely gorgeous. I am so pleased you are enjoying her.

Sorry I have not been around. My luck is definately not in right now. After spending three night's in hospital with retained placenta and gbs infection isobelle got a staph infection in her ambilicus which turned to septicemia. I can't tell you how much pain I am in right now. I have thrush in my milk ducts and now mastitis:( I am a bit of a wreck today. I have only been at home for two whole days with the two children since isobelle was born and I am not coping. All the being in hospital has made Tom mega jealous and he is playing up grand style. He keeps lashing out at her:( I can't go out because I won't cope with his extra needs and bad behaviour;( breastfeeding is excruciating! Why is all this crap happening to me?


----------



## Pippin

:hug: Emma sorry it's all being so crap, you don't deserve all this. Big get well soon :hugs: Do you need to go back to hospital or can you stay home now?

My milk is coming in already, her poos are turning mustard as well. This little lady is a champion feeding, mw was shocked just now (she finally turned up late). Can feel the hot tingle coming. Stick with it hun :hug:


----------



## heva510

Hugs Emma x x 

Hope everyone else ok x

We had a lovely. Few days away and I was able to talk to hubby about how crap I was feeling which in it's self is a relief 

Sort o had an accident whilst away and chemist won't give me morning after pill as guidelines state that apparently u don't ovulate til around 6 wks post partrum WTF so off to dr's tomoz


----------



## heva510

It's very quiet on here ATM are we going to have some more birth announcements x 

Hope everyone is doing ok ? X


----------



## LittleGriffin

Yes it is very quiet!
I have my sweep tomorrow, keep your fingers crossed for me!! Xx


----------



## heva510

Will cross fingers and toes for u hopefully it will get little lady moving for u Hun x


----------



## sequeena

Hi everyone x I've been in labour or whatever since yesterday. Losing bloody plug since 6pm yesterday. Random contractions at about 9-10pm. 20 minutes then 15, 12, 10, 7, 4 and then right back up to 16-23 minutes :cry: they're about 7-10 minutes apart right now.


----------



## heva510

Good luck sequeena hope he comes soon for u x x


----------



## Barbiebaby

Good luck LG! what time are you seeing mw?

Sequeena fingers crossed he arrives soon for you. 

Heyyady how did you get on with the dr?

AFM after my sweep on Tuesday lost loads more plug and had a bloody show next day but STILL HERE! 

Got mw again today at 3.20 where they will sweep me again. I have one very stubborn/or lazy little lady!


----------



## BiggerGriffin

Hello Ladies!

Caroline started getting contractions around 11pm last night. We decided to head to the hospital around 2am to find out the status. She was 2cm dilated at that point and battling like a good en. We are still pretty much in the same situation now, in a relaxation room at the hospital, and she's battling through the pain. As I'm sure your all aware, next milestone is 4cm, then we can head towards the suite and get some G&A to try and relieve the pressure. Midwife says waters are bulging so apparently ready to go. 

Will hopefully update next when the little one arrives.


----------



## heva510

Good luck lg will keeping looking for updates x x


----------



## heva510

Hope sweep works BB x x


----------



## SassyLou

Good luck Sequeena and LG, more babies so exciting xxx


----------



## Pippin

Ohhhhhhh exciting thanks for the update Bigger Griffin keep them coming and I hope it's not too long for you both. Keep her moving and it won't be long I'm sure :yipee: Bit of luck those waters have popped. xxx

Sequeena hon thoughts are with you :hugs: so hope things pick up for you soon, been through it with Sam so I know how frustrating it all is when it doesn't progress quickly :hugs:


----------



## Barbiebaby

Awww brilliant LG thinking of you and wishing you all the best. x


----------



## Aaisrie

Good luck Sequeena & Caroline!!!


----------



## sequeena

I hope Caroline has had summer by now!! X

I'm still here. Regular contractions, irregular contractions, no contractions - I've had them all!!!


----------



## BiggerGriffin

Hey, still here but making progress. Approaching 24 hrs in labour soon! Will keep you posted.


----------



## sequeena

Bless her I hope she's coping ok!


----------



## heva510

Aww hope she's doing ok x x


----------



## SassyLou

Give her lots of hugs from me, hope Summer is here soon xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Thinking about you Caroline!! x


----------



## Barbiebaby

Baby Eva Rose born at 10 past midnight after a 3 hour 10 min labour from first contraction. A very healthy 8lb 1oz on only gas and air. I'm completely in love and couldn't be happier. x x

Good luck Caroline, hope it's all over for you now. x x


----------



## Barbiebaby

Baby Eva Rose born at 10 past midnight after a 3 hour 10 min labour from first contraction. A very healthy 8lb 1oz on only gas and air. I'm completely in love and couldn't be happier. x x

Good luck Caroline, hope it's all over for you now. x x


----------



## heva510

Awww well done Hun x hurry up with pics x x


----------



## sequeena

Congratulations!!!

I'm in a hospital bed! About to get monitored because of my fluid problems.


----------



## Pippin

Barbiebaby said:


> Baby Eva Rose born at 10 past midnight after a 3 hour 10 min labour from first contraction. A very healthy 8lb 1oz on only gas and air. I'm completely in love and couldn't be happier. x x
> 
> Good luck Caroline, hope it's all over for you now. x x

*Ohhhhhh wow congratulations Hun * What a quick labour and a lovely weight. Oh goodness I'm so pleased it's all over for you. That sweep did the trick. Yay xxxxxx 

Can't wait to see pictures and I love the name. Xxx


----------



## Pippin

sequeena said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I'm in a hospital bed! About to get monitored because of my fluid problems.

Oh love sorry to hear this but maybe they can start the ball rolling now and you'll have Thomas here soon. Thinking of you and sending massive hugs. Xxx


----------



## Barbiebaby

Thank you everyone, will post pics when I can. Good luck Sequeena. x


----------



## heva510

sequeena said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I'm in a hospital bed! About to get monitored because of my fluid problems.

Big hugs Hun hopefully little man will b here soon x x x


----------



## SassyLou

Congratulations Barbiebaby, can't wait to see the pictures xxxxx


----------



## SassyLou

Good luck Sequeena.

Any news Caroline, thinking about you xxx


----------



## Pippin

Hope you're ok Caroline. Thinking of you. 

Sequeena Hun, hope they have got things moving for you. Let us know how you are. Xxx


----------



## Pippin

Sassy love how are you feeling today? Still smiling at the fact you are pregnant and I have this gut feeling in 9 months you'll be adding another little girl to our list. Hehehe. Done anymore tests?


----------



## SassyLou

Yep, loads!!!



I had a a 1-2 on Sunday, this is Thursday's test.

I'm still not convinced everything will be ok! But I suppose it was always gonna be like that!

Hope everyones ok?

Wish Sequeena and Caroline would hurry up and have their babies.


----------



## sequeena

Sassy you removed your ticker and scared the shot out of me! But I'm so glad to see your test!!!


----------



## SassyLou

Yes wasn't sure about putting it on, then someone replied on Archie's story and she said some really lovely things but also commented on my pregnancy and wished me the best, I want to use the replies from Archie's story as evidence that Formaldehyde shouldn't be used at all, but if hospitals intend to use it, it should only be used with consent. I don't want the hospital to know at the moment that I'm pregnant. And hopefully we should be meeting to present stuff to them this month. I still haven't decided which hospital to go to!

Anyway how are you??? Its like a labour marathon!!! The best advice I can give you is no matter how much it hurts don't tense up, relax as much as you can through the pain. Easier said than done I know. It hurts more if you tense up, I speak from experience lol! Loads of love for you, you're a star xxx


----------



## sequeena

I don't blame you Hun xxxx

I think I've found my groove. Bouncing on the ball and gripping seans hands.


----------



## Pippin

Lovely test Sarah well done, you are bound to distance yourself for a while it's natural. Lovely to see the numbers rise. When are you going to the doctors to register the pregnancy? Hopefully they will monitor you closely so you have more reassurance all is well. Good luck with the hospital. Make sure you let us know how it goes. 

Sequeena what's happening Hun? Have they told you what's going on yet?


----------



## sequeena

They say I'm in latent phase still but they've not examined me internally to find out just where I am. Waiting for my midwife again.


----------



## SassyLou

We don't have to go to the doctors here, just need to phone the midwife. Burying my head in the sand and phoning the midwife for the first time when I'm in labour is looking the best option! But of course I won't do that! Not gonna rush to phone though!

I think we still need to sit and talk about where we're going to go. I have a belief that the hospital where we had Archie is probably the best option. I think because they know that we will complain and follow things up we'll probably receive very good care, but its whether we can face going there.

I don't know about you Pip but I keep checking for updates, I wish these ladies and their babies would hurry up. We keep getting updates from Sarah, but nothing for ages from Caroline/biggergriffin!


----------



## sequeena

I think Caroline is too busy chugging gas and air and i don't blame her lol


----------



## SassyLou

Haven't they checked you yet Sarah???

Have they given you any pain relief???

Gosh I wish you'd all hurry up, you wouldn't believe what you're putting me through here with all this waiting :haha: :rofl:


----------



## heva510

I keep checking for updates lol great test sassy :) x x 

How is everyone else ? I feel a bit delicate today after a few wines last nite god I'm such a lightweight lol x


----------



## SassyLou

Well my boys are at the football, house to my self.

And what have I done, sat here with the laptop checking for updates.

Do feel mildly nauseous! But not enough to have not moved all day and still be in my PJs!

Big hugs Sequeena and Caroline x


----------



## heva510

I've given in and come back to bed for an hr lol x


----------



## sequeena

I've just had my first 2 paracetamol and I'm currently lying in a bath on the ward. They're going to send me home I know it. Asked for internal to see and they just won't touch me saying it's too early and my past history.


----------



## BiggerGriffin

Hi Ladies

Summer Grace Griffin born at 5.30am on 06/08/11 weighing in at 8lb 14oz. Caroline was in labour for 31 hours but everything is aok with mom and baby. Caroline is now in the ante natal ward for a day or two. I'm sure she'll update everyone with all the details soon.


----------



## SassyLou

Congratulations LG and BG, Can't wait to see pictures of Summer.

Lots of love and hugs.

xxx


----------



## heva510

Congrats lg and bg can't wait to see pics x x


----------



## Pippin

BiggerGriffin said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Summer Grace Griffin born at 5.30am on 06/08/11 weighing in at 8lb 14oz. Caroline was in labour for 31 hours but everything is aok with mom and baby. Caroline is now in the ante natal ward for a day or two. I'm sure she'll update everyone with all the details soon.

Yay congratulations to you both :happydance: Glad both are well and bless her for such a long time but worth it I bet. Great weight too, fabulous stuff. Can't wait to see pictures and hear all about it. Hope she's home soon and you can start enjoying being a family. Xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks BG! Congrats to you both!!

Why do I want to be pregnant again? Why can I not stop thinking about TTC and POAS!?


----------



## heva510

Lol eve me and lee already discussed that one I miss being pregnant x


----------



## Pippin

Aaisrie said:


> Thanks BG! Congrats to you both!!
> 
> Why do I want to be pregnant again? Why can I not stop thinking about TTC and POAS!?

I'm done for now but ask me in 6 months and I bet I give a different answer :rofl: I LOVE being pregnant it's the birth bit I don't want to do again. :dohh: I'm seriously going to miss those kicks and seeing those lines appear.


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip I'm the opposite, awful pregnancy not too bad labour!!


----------



## Pippin

Between the two of us we'd make a perfect experience :winkwink:

Are you having any problems with Saraya? Sam is great during the day, really loving and fine with us but bed time he goes down fine at first then cries for ages. Tonight we had to go in 5 times (hystericsl crying) and I'm petrified this is going to become a problem. He's normally so good :(


----------



## Aaisrie

We have an ongoing "monster" problem with Saraya but most of the time she just tells us in the morning we've had 1 night where she was hysterically screaming because of a monster but I don't think it was related to Atticus being here. She's totally in love with him and cries when she's going to nursery because she wants to take him with her!


----------



## heyyady

Aaisrie said:


> She's totally in love with him and cries when she's going to nursery because she wants to take him with her!

awwww- what a sweetie! 

My pregnancy was no piece of cake, as you all know- and I KNOW I'm done, tubes tied and all... But I still miss my bump! :cry:


----------



## heyyady

OMG! Just saw the post from Bigger Grif! :happydance: congrats!!!!! :crib: :hug: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo:=D&gt;


----------



## Aaisrie

Sequeena has given birth!!!!!!! I'll let her give the details :]


----------



## heva510

Congrats sequeena x another baby Birchall lol :) x


----------



## SassyLou

Yay Sequeena xxx


----------



## sequeena

Aw thanks so much all! Thomas emyln birchall was born on his daddy's birthday - 7th august 2011 weighing 6lbs 8 1/2ounces he is long but they don't measure that here. He is beautiful and had an extra thumb! It has no bones though so will be removed at a later date.

If someone could share a pic of my Facebook I'd be grateful xx


----------



## SassyLou

Pictures of Sarah and Baby Thomas xxx


----------



## Pippin

*CONGRATULATIONS SEQUEENA YAY SO GLAD HE IS HERE*

So worth the wait and long labour I bet. Can't wait to hear the birth story you certainly deserve a medal for the longest. Lucky Daddy sharing his birthday with his son. So special. Xxxxx


----------



## heva510

Can I claim for shortest labour lol x


----------



## Aaisrie

How long was yours Heva?


----------



## Pippin

Barbiebaby was three hours!! :shock:


----------



## Barbiebaby

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO THE GRIFFS AND SEQUEENA!! 

I may have had a quick labour but I'm paying for it now with a clitoral tear! :wacko:


----------



## Pippin

Barbiebaby said:


> I may have had a quick labour but I'm paying for it now with a clitoral tear! :wacko:

Ouchy!!!! :shock: how did that happen?? :wacko: I always thought we split towards the bum hope it's not too painful.


----------



## Barbiebaby

Hmm so did I , lucky for me though I split towards my bum and the other way too. Didn't help that she had her arm above her head as she came out. x


----------



## Aaisrie

I wasn't far off then with just under 4 hrs! That tear sounds painful! I had to try and take my piercing out while high on gas and air in between contractions!!


----------



## heva510

2 hrs 41 mins :) x


----------



## sequeena

I dunno how long mine was really, about 3-4 hours I think as they said they only consider you in labour whilst on delivery suite...

I have a small second degree tear on the left side and grazes. They did amgood job of sewing me up but it took forever as she was showing a student midwife (Thomas was her 40th baby!!) what to do.

When I delivered it took forever for me to hold Thomas. I had the injection to deliver the placenta but they pulled the cord off.. Was so stressful sitting on a bed pan pushing out something I could t feel, still high off gas and air and freaking out that I was a mother. I was also told if it didn't come out I would be down theatre with a spinal and someone's hand up me fuck that!!!!!


My placenta was awesome. Thick, red and had a lovely thick cord which I tried to cut but couldn't get all the way through. Oh and he switched to he proper head down position for birth!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Apparently that's more common with the placenta injection. I refused mine and I delivered it 10 mins later in tact. I love the feeling of it coming out, like a big glooop lol
If they only counted the time I was in delivery then it would be about 30mins!! I was pushing by the time I got up there and delivered 30 mins later!


----------



## heva510

I was in birth pool 40 mins and pushing 11 mins before kaydon arrived x


----------



## SassyLou

Just gonna throw it out there, I know I didn't have to dilate as much as you ladies but from first pessary to birth was 2 hours! :haha:

I suppose I can't claim the prize though seen as Archie was such a wee man that he came out almost sideways and I still barely felt him! :haha:


----------



## heva510

Sequeena I had spinal and theatre twice not as bad as it sounds but still not nice when ur awake x


----------



## Aaisrie

Sarah I think I'd have been dead if Atti had tried to come out sideways!!


----------



## SassyLou

Aaisrie said:


> Sarah I think I'd have been dead if Atti had tried to come out sideways!!

:rofl:

Yes, do you remember me saying George was 9lb 13 1/2oz, I wouldn't have liked him to come out sideways!


----------



## Aaisrie

Yup!! Although I was saying to Sequeena earlier that I didn't think Atti's labour was any more painful than Saraya's and she was only 7lb 10oz?


----------



## SassyLou

George's labour certainly wasn't more painful than Harry's (I had syntocinon ?sp) with Harry, George was just ARM! George's labour was very easy to be honest. I took 12 mins to push Harry out and 6 mins to push George out. I do remember George hurt more as he was coming out! It felt like my pubic bone was gonna snap, although the position I was in may have contributed to that!


----------



## sequeena

You girls are mental!!! :haha:


----------



## SassyLou

sequeena said:


> You girls are mental!!! :haha:

Why??????


----------



## SassyLou

Barbiebaby said:


> HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO THE GRIFFS AND SEQUEENA!!
> 
> I may have had a quick labour but I'm paying for it now with a clitoral tear! :wacko:

Just read that, OMG, poor you, how on earth did that happen!!!


----------



## Barbiebaby

She had her arm above her head as she came out, little pickle. I had an episiotomy with my son so I'm quite used to the soreness, just hoping it all heals ok.


----------



## BiggerGriffin

Here she is...sorry about the none pink blanket, the hospital only provided one kind, and this was her 'straight after birth picture, well after a bit of skin on skin!

Caroline is still in the Ante Natal ward - but is itching to speak to you girls and catch up.

Speak soon
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0850.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Aaisrie

BG she is gorgeous, she almost looks like she's smiling!! Send Caroline my love!


----------



## Pippin

BiggerGriffin said:


> Here she is...sorry about the none pink blanket, the hospital only provided one kind, and this was her 'straight after birth picture, well after a bit of skin on skin!
> 
> Caroline is still in the Ante Natal ward - but is itching to speak to you girls and catch up.
> 
> Speak soon

Awww gorgeous. Don't worry about lack if pink I know she has lots waiting for her at home :) She is absolutely gorgeous you must be so proud. Can't wait for Caroline to get home so you can all be a family. 

Xx


----------



## Pippin

Ok so shortest labour is everyone's :winkwink: :haha: Even Sassy beats my 12 minute pushing time boooooo I'm just glad it wasn't another 54 hours. If you count the very first twinge it was 15 hours but hospital recorded 4 1/2 for the reason we said above. You'd think nature would have found an easy way though by now wouldn't you :dohh:

By the way Shall I set up the parenting group now???


----------



## Aaisrie

Yeaaaaaa

And if you counted every twinge then mine would have been 3 days spurious labour!!


----------



## SassyLou

BG she is beautiful, Congratulations to you both xxx


----------



## heva510

Aww she's beautiful :) x


----------



## Barbiebaby

Gorgeous pic and definitely looks like she is smiling. x


----------



## sequeena

Aw well done Caroline!

I've not seen my notes yet dunno how long labour was. In birth centre tonight for bf support but they're shocked at how little colostrum I make :cry: stimulating again at 1am


----------



## SassyLou

Does anyone remember getting backache? My backs driving me insane! Still have other symptoms sore nipples, nausea (not too bad) and indigestion!


----------



## heyyady

BG- Thanks for the picture- sooo sweet! <3

Sassy- I got backaches straight away... :lol: maybe it's twins???

Pip- I think I win LONGEST labor- Feb 24th to April 10th! :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

My backache appeared later on xx

Oh god I've not pood since before giving birth and now my farts sound like Thomas doing a poo... I am terrified to go!


----------



## SassyLou

Just try and sit and relax Sarah, its usually not as bad as you think!

I've just thought I'm a little constipated could that cause backache.


----------



## sequeena

I wouldn't be surprised sassy x your symptoms sound great btw!

I'll try going again later on, thankfully I've stopped bleeding as bad as I did so it's not as disgusting when I wee, just sore now lol


----------



## SassyLou

Someone told me to sit on the loo and lean right forward with your hands on the floor, means the wee isn't going on the sorest bits! It does work!

I can't get excited about symptoms, I had cracking symptoms with Archie!


----------



## sequeena

No worries Hun take it at your own pace xx

I will deft give that a go! A bath really helped me earlier I was disappointed when I had to get out.


----------



## heva510

Sassy I had backache from very early on x


----------



## heva510

Had little man weighed today he's now a little chunk at 9 lb 4 oz a gain of 3 lb 3 oz in less than 6 wks :) x

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Pippin

Hey ladies :hi:

Sassy I had cramps and backache so all good. :thumbup: 

We're having a few troubles with Sam, screaming about half hour after bed time. Got him asleep tonight an hour earlier than last night but I'm worried about what is to come.

Heva well done on the weight gain :thumb up: he's feeding so well. Think my little lady is the same she's always on the boob :dohh: she's so good though can't complain, boobs feel settled already.

Heyyady, well I suppose you get the longest labour prize :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

The MW just came out for the last time and weighed Atticus, I told her he'd definitely had a growth spurt as his trousers have all become an inch too short over the past few days. He is now a whopping 10lb 1oz [he'll be 3 weeks tomorrow!] and has put on 8oz in FOUR DAYS! LOL Boobie monster :]


----------



## Pippin

You are the boobie queen :winkwink:. Adélie gets weighed tomorrow so we'll see if she's back to birth weigh she only lost 90g so she should.


----------



## SassyLou

Well done Eve and Atticus xxx

I'm sure Adelie will have put on weight Pip.

xxx


----------



## SassyLou

Oh and just noticed Heva that your little man is gaining weight well too xxx


----------



## Pippin

He sure is well done Heva :yippee:

Don't you just love how the boob is an instant pacifier!! :haha:


----------



## heva510

It's great and so much easier x


----------



## Pippin

Back to birth weight at 10 days (-1/2 oz but hey that's nothing) go Pippin's boobs!!!:holly: :yipee: :winkwink:


----------



## Pippin

Got it wrong she's over birth weight wooohooo, by 190g HV just pointed it out. :dohh:

I hate hv though I always feel like it's a test.


----------



## heva510

Well done pippin x x


----------



## SassyLou

Fab weight gain Pip.

I can't stand HV, I know some people have good ones, but I've yet to meet one!

xxxx


----------



## heva510

I have an amazing hv sassy she picked up on pnd because I didn't want to admit it x there are a handful of nice ones out there x

Quick question for everyone has anyone ever experienced really itchy sick post partrum it's driving me mad there's no rash just feel itchy all over x


----------



## SassyLou

I know from other people that there are the odd good health visitors out there, but the four I've had experience of were interfering busy bodies!

I've no idea about the itching, are you still breast feeding, if not you could try some antihistamines (sp), if you are its probably worth going to the doctors, I'm sure there's some you can take. Plus better to get it checked out.

xxx


----------



## sequeena

I'm scared to meet my hv. I have a 'special' one who deals with mentally I'll people... Yuck. Though I feel good right now and apart from a few doses of paroxetine I've not had anti depressants since I was about 12 weeks pregnant.

I'm having a salt bath right now and will get Thomas on the boob when I get out. My tits are amazing right now lol!!!


----------



## Pippin

My HV was nice but just feels like a test, just to check I'm a good Mum but I guess that's their job. If they pick up on the ones that aren't I guess their presence is justified. And Heva I'm glad she's giving you the help you need :hug:

Sequeena well done on the boobs, is it easier now your milk has come in? Hope so then you can drop the formula all together and join the world of easy free feeding. Also have you tried feeding laying down? Means you can doze at the same time at night. We are have co sleeping half sleeping in her crib and I'm getting a very good nights sleep that way.. Have a go, us big boobie ladies find it quite easy. xxx

Sassy how's the :sick: feeling?


----------



## sequeena

I want to join in the shortest labour contest!! 3 hours 2 minutes, duration of third stage 38 minutes :rofl:

Pip it's so much easier now though he's still a little tyrant when it comes to the boob. He fed about an hour ago and was still fussy though only needed 1oz of formula to top up :D

Waiting for the midwife now :dohh: FFS I had things to do today. I don't want to go out though because it's Friday and the iris round Thomas' eyes have got more yellow :( had to ring the birth centre too as I passed a blood clot bigger than a 50p and crapped myself.

I'm scared to co sleep. Sean almost did it and I freaked out.


----------



## heva510

I can't feed lying down and don't like dozing whilst feeding him x did with my others though 

Well had a great dr not went to discuss contraception he put me on the same pill I got caught with twins on never missed a pill wasn't I'll or on antibiotics so ATM I'm not on anything gonna go see different female dr to discuss it as I'm one of unlucky ones where my periods have returned just before 6 wks :( regardless of fact I'm breast feeding x


----------



## Pippin

I passed a clot Sequeena and saved it but she wasn't bothered. If it breaks up it's just blood. With Sam I passed a huge one big as my hand but didn't know to tell anyone just threw it away. Hope she's here now. 

They start counting labour time when your 4cm or when you get into the delivery suite so my four hours is wrong really as I know I laboured at home for about 8 hours or so as well. The 3rd stage is accurate though as they are there for all of that. That's the pushing stage.

Heva I think I'm going to ask to go on the progesterone only pill as my periods came back quite quickly too last time.


----------



## Pippin

Really quiet in here now. Was hoping to hear from Caroline, hope you're ok hun and Summer is settling in well. xxx


----------



## SassyLou

I'd noticed Caroline hasn't written yet, its worried me.

Hope everyone else is ok 

xxx


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi everyone! I'm here and we are all fine .... its just been a manic few days.
I gave birth on Saturday 6th August and went into the anti-natal wing as usual. The nurses then said Summer had an infection from swallowing meconium and needed anti-biotics so she had a drip put in and had an unsettled first night. Then on the second night they found she had jaundice and needed to go into a light incubator but as she had a failed KIWI during birth she wouldnt lay on the back of her head and so screamed for about 6 hours .... it was horrid. Then her breathing got so bad she was doing 100 breaths per min and so was taken to special care. We came home last Friday and Summer is thriving now. She usually goes 3-4 hours between sleeps and feeds and we are not too tired as of yet!! Its lovely her being home, she is perfect.
Will update more soon, i'm just laying in bed while Summer snoozes 

Xx


----------



## LittleGriffin

Some photo's of our little girl. Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0881.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0884.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0913.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0929.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pippin

So glad you are ok LG, what an introduction to the world though poor poppet, sorry she and you had to go through all that. Glad she is better now and doing well at home. I bet she's so much more happier being with you both in her own environment. Would love to hear about the birth when you have time. She is so adorable and looks a real stunner. Sam had a Kiwi and his head was cone shaped for weeks, Summer looks like she's got a perfect little head. I can't believe we've had them for a few weeks now seems like Adélie has been with us forever but at the same time just 5 minutes. Hope you are loving being a Mum, so different isn't it.

As for me I'm waiting for the midwife to check A's stump and my stitches but I don't have huge faith in the midwife as she was a bank one last week and wrote my HV my discharge notes so could mean that they think I'm discharged and not come. We'll see as we have a few hours left before end of the day. Just a pain waiting in.

Adelie has grown loads I think I can't wait to get her weighed. I need to go on Tuesday so we'll see. She has loads of baby acne though which isn't so great :0( hoping that will go soon.

How is everyone else.

How's my lovely pregnant Sassy doing? Lots of nausea I hope :haha: Have you been to register it yet?


----------



## sequeena

Awww isn't she gorgeous LG :cloud9: sorry about the rough start!

We're ok here. Had the health visitor round this morning who was really nice :) Thomas sicked up whilst in his moses basket earlier which was scary :( 

We had pictures taken of him yesterday!

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/300409_2365787549287_1388356992_2776198_2557716_n.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/300206_2365782589163_1388356992_2776186_4709833_n.jpg

We're buying a carbon monoxide detector today. Our landlord hasn't provided one and we just found out that our boiler needs checking every year... we've been here nearly 2 years and nothing.


----------



## heva510

Glad u and summer ok LG x x 

All good my end my fat man now weighs in at 9lb 9 :) x

Hope everyone elseis ok x


----------



## Pippin

Cute pictures Sequeena :thumbup:

Adelie has bad spots on her face. Took her to the docs and it's ok. It's not baby acne it's something sounding like Milaria, basically inflamed sweat pores. Poor poppet looks like a teenager with serious problems but should clear up quickly. Heres a picture of it... don't think anymore have come up since and they appeared over night. :(
 



Attached Files:







spots.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sequeena

Poor adelie!! :( hope it clears!!


----------



## heva510

Aww bless her poor thing x


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi everyone!
Right i have a few mins while Summer snoozes with Jimmy while he watches football.
Here is my birth story - 
Thursday August 4th @ 11pm i started with contractions. Jimmy got me some paracetamol and a hot water bottle and i stayed in bed until Friday @ 2am. I rang the labour ward and they said to come in when i was ready so we arrived about 2:30am - i was 2cm. They gave me some codeine and put me in a relaxation room for the night but the contractions were very painful and so i had some morphine so i could sleep for a bit. The morphine made me very itchy though and i spent most of my sleep scratching my face!!
In the morning i was checked again and about 1pm i was 4cm and so was taken to the labour suite where i had gas and air. After being in labour for about 20 hours and not progressing past 5cms i asked for an epidural. It only worked on my left hand side though so i was still in pain. 4 hours later i was checked again and i was still 5cms. I was told i could have 1 more hour but if i didnt progress i would have to have a c-section. My water had still not broke either by this point. The midwife came and checked me again and i was 9cms so she broke my waters. The water was full of meconium. I was checked again and was 10cms and ready to push. The midwife said i would be pushing for at least an hour, maybe more. In the end i pushed for 1 hour 20mins and then they had to try the KIWI which failed. They said they thought i needed an emergency c-section then but decided to try the forceps as a lest resort. I was cut to help the delivery but not down towards my bum, to the side. After about 3 pulls with the forceps, Summer's head was delivered and then on my next contraction she was fully out. I only got to hold her for a second as she needed oxygen and to be helped by the doctors due to her swallowing some meconium. When she came back she got to do about 20 mins of skin-to-skin with me but then she did skin-to-skin with Jimmy as my placenta was being difficult. I was told i could have 1 hour to deliver the placenta and then i would have to go to theatre. It finally came out after 55 mins with a lot of pulling, pushing and praying! Then i started to bleed heavily and lost about a pint of blood! Once the bleeding had stopped i was sewn up and got to spend some lovely time with my little family.
Although the birth didnt go to plan i would still do it all again in a second!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Some professional photo's we have had done of Summer.
There are more but we are just heading out now so will upload them at a later date. 
Hope everyone is ok. Xx
 



Attached Files:







P8182616-2.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 3









P8182649.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4









P8182705.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sequeena

Oh Hun what an awful birth that must have been so scary!!! Summer is gorgeous!


----------



## Pippin

Sorry the birth wasn't all plain sailing. It gets easier with number two I promise :hug: on the plus side you have a gorgeous girly there and no c section scar to get in the way of being a Mum. Fab photos can't wait to see more. I'd like to take some but she's so spotty right now :( I could do a bit of air brushing i guess :haha:


----------



## heva510

Aww summer sorry u had crap labour it is easier next time round well til u hit no 4 lol x beautiful pics we want a family one done but can't as my exs bitch has stopped us seeing his daughter :( and doesn't seem fair on her to not include her x


----------



## sequeena

heva that's awful :(

Thomas has mucus in his poo :( will keep an eye on it as his poo this morning was fine. Doctors on Monday aswell as Physio then.


----------



## Pippin

Has he got a cold sequeena could be swallowing snot, I remember Sam doing that?

Heva that's terrible can you get legal advice?


----------



## heva510

No cos we earn 40 to much a month to get help and we can't afford 200 an hr :( x sequeena saw on fb little man in hospital hope he's better soon Hun x


----------



## sequeena

We are in hospital with Thomas, he's got worse and has had a cannula in his hand and a lumbar puncture. He may or may not need a feeding tube in his belly


----------



## Aaisrie

What happened honey??


----------



## sequeena

He got worse over the weekend. Dropped his feeds down to 1oz, clingy, floppy etc they think it could be meningitis but we are waiting for restultsmfrom his bloods and lumbar puncture. He's getting better slowly though so it could just be a viral infection. His rash doesn't seem as bad now and his temp has come down


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hi Ladies, I just wanted to pop my head in and say 'hi!' I see a few of you have had your babies! CONGRATS! I've seen a few pictures as well! Beautiful! 
HOpe your babies are healthy and moms are healing nicely! :)

Well, I'm pregnant again! Say a little pray that this one sticks! Ultrasound Aug. 30....7w4d.


----------



## heyyady

congrats dimples!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

So glad things are improving for you and Thomas!!

Dimples so happy for you!!!


----------



## Pippin

dimplesmagee said:


> Hi Ladies, I just wanted to pop my head in and say 'hi!' I see a few of you have had your babies! CONGRATS! I've seen a few pictures as well! Beautiful!
> HOpe your babies are healthy and moms are healing nicely! :)
> 
> Well, I'm pregnant again! Say a little pray that this one sticks! Ultrasound Aug. 30....7w4d.

Congrats again hun so chuffed for you :yipee:


----------



## sequeena

Aw congrats dimples! :hugs:

They think Thomas may have sepsis (a blood infection) :(

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/300226_2385709767330_1388356992_2801345_2831854_n.jpg

His drip

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/303899_2385714447447_1388356992_2801361_6186935_n.jpg


----------



## dimplesmagee

aw, so sweet Sequeena! I hope the blood disorder is treatable and he will be home in your arms before you know it! Are you doing okay with everything? It can be so scary and sad to see your child not feeling well! 

Thanks ladies! I've allowed myself to get a wee-bit excited....


----------



## sequeena

Thanks :) I'm calmer than I was. When we were at home I was terrified but at least in hospital I know he's going to be taken care of.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Is was in at two weeks for suspected septiceamia. I was petrified. I really hope Thomas is ok. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## LittleGriffin

Love to you and Thomas Sequeena. Xx

Congrats Dimples!


----------



## heyyady

Just popping in to say hello :hi: how is everyone???


----------



## sequeena

tired lol!!


----------



## heyyady

how's thomas doing, hon?


----------



## sequeena

He's so much better than he was... gave us a right scare when he was in hospital but he's home now and thriving. He weighs 8lbs :D how's your 2 munchkins? xx


----------



## heyyady

Doing good here- growing like weeds :D they are at that stage though where they want to CONSTANTLY be entertained but really can't play much to entertain themselves :dohh: Makes for a tired Mama! lol


----------



## Pippin

We're good thanks. Getting into a good routine and coping with 2 under 2 ok (well he's now slightly over two but there is only a few days in it). Nursing is going well and nights are getting better. Normally a 2am and 6am wake up with the odd stirring here and there. DH is still in the spare room so it means I can co-sleep when I'm too tired to stay up and feed. She seems to like her sleep so that suits me fine. Not much sleeping in the day, cat naps really but I don't mind that.


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi everyone!
Summer is 1 month old today and doing great! She is waking for a feed roughly 2-3 times a night, depending on when she went to bed and is getting into a routine well.
She was weighed at baby clinic when she was 2 weeks old and had put on alb so weighed 10 lb 14oz! She is mummy's chunky monkey! Xx


----------



## Pippin

Aw LG that's fab. Adélie weighs 10pm exactly I got her weighed yesterday, she's 5 weeks bless and 56 cm long now (no idea what a birth mine don't measure then). Are you bfing LG? Adélie has set her own bed time. Down at 8:30 now swaddled in her crib. Sleeps until 2:30 the wakes again at 5 but seems to get gripping pain then and is unsettled and crying on and off until 7 when I get a cup of tea from DH and I try the 'poo position' hoping she can get rid. Sometimes it works sometimes it does. 

How's all today?


----------



## heva510

Morning all kaydon is piling on weight over 5lb since birth still bfing and he now sleeps from 10pm til 7 yay today is my first session back at the gym so gonna ache likea bitch tomoz x


----------



## LittleGriffin

Pippin - Summer was 51 cms at birth an 56 cms at 3 weeks old.
I stopped breast-feeding after 2 weeks. Summer was feeding around 13 times a day and not getting enough milk so was hungry and this was making me upset and dreading feeding because it hurt. I came to the decision that me crying while feeding her was doing neither of us any good ... A happy baby has a happy mummy!

Heva - i too am trying to get the baby weight off. I lost nearly 2 stone a week after giving birth but have stalled now at 9 stone 10 lb. My pre pregnancy weight was 8 stone 7 lb and i would like to get near to that but I'm just so tired that other than going on my powerplate, I'm not doing much else exercise wise! Summer gets baptised a week on Saturday and i want to look good in a dress dammit!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Hey everyone! Great to see everyone doing so well!!! 

We are good too - at last! My son seems to have the urge to poke her eyeballs under control and bfing is going really well! I was panicking because she fell off her growth line by quite a bit but l realized those charts aren't accurate for bf babies. On and chart she is doing well!

I started swimming lessons last week. Who'd have thought it was so complicated! I thought I could swim! The weight seems to be coming off with bfing alone. 

Question about bf poo - does your babies look like yellow snot? How do you stop it exPloding out the nappy? I have tried bigger nappies, thicker nappies but it doesn't absorb. I am still waiting for my cloth nappies.


----------



## Pippin

Happy 6 weeks Adélie :yipee: She also slept from 8:30pm until 5am then again until 8:30am I'm so excited had to share :happydance: I know it's only the once but Sam was about 6/7 months when he did it for the first time. 

LG I've always said if bf makes someone unhappy it's not worth the agony you made the right choice and you gave it a great go. Two weeks is good. I get cross when people only give it a day but you can certainly say you gave it your best shot :hugs:

Emma we gave one big poo a day too but it seems to mostly stay contained. All I can suggest us keep trying new types of nappies. Also if it's full of wee it won't absorb so much so I tend to change very regularly. We use pampers (much to my Eco annoyance) as they hold and fit the best. Hope the cloth works for you. As for the poo itself it can be mucusy but not often, is she stuffy? As I think that's when it happens. If you are worried ask the HV next time you see her. 

Adélie weighed 10lb exactly at 5 weeks and putting on about a lb every 2 weeks. How much do yours all weigh now? Will be interesting to see.


----------



## sequeena

Aw happy 6 weeks Adelie!!

Thomas weighed 8lbs exactly on 30th August so he would have been nearing 4 weeks then. My HV is meant to be coming out this week but if she doesn't we're going to baby clinic on the 20th. I expect him to be somewhere around 9lbs by then xx

He slept much better for me last night. 1:30am to 8:20am :D


----------



## LittleGriffin

Great weights!
Summer gets weighed again on Wednesday when she will be 5 weeks and 4 days old .... i am predicting 12 pound! Will let you all know!!! Xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Yay pippin!! That is great!! Is did 2000-0400 last night. We gave had 2200-0700s but I want my evenings back! Lol it was amazing that first time I woke up at 7 and she hadn't wOken once! 

Is is exploding everyday onto her clothes. I change her even with the tiniest wet but it still happens. Her poo is and has always been like snot. Might go see hv tomorrow. We have tried pampers, huggies and babycare including babydry but it still happens. So frustrating! I have to soak all her clothes. Yesterday my son's nappy leaked as well! 

Pip! Excellent weight gain!! Is was 10lb9 at 7 weeks. Her gain is a little slow even by bf standards.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh and Is won't stop chomping me! She stops feeding and chomps away - the milk pours out down her cheeks! Getting a little frustrated with it:(

Here's a funny - in bed this morning feeding Isobelle lying On my side. Hubby takes her for a wind and my son crawls up on his knees and stands on my boob with his knee - milk spurts out like crazy all over hubby and Isobelle on the otherside of the bed. Left a milk splatter like a burst water balloon on concrete. Hurt like hell but I couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## heyyady

Emma- persistent mucus can be the sign of a virus, so I'd have her checked out
Boobsplotion :haha:


----------



## heva510

Lol Emma on milk x kaydon had gained 5 lb by 9 wks and I'm Noe considing putting him on bottles as he is a very demanding baby and wants to be feed between 1.5 hrs and 2 hrs all day I'm exhausted and he's started waking again in nite :( x


----------



## LittleGriffin

Summer got weighed today ...

She is 5 weeks and 4 days old and weighs 12 pound!

She is also 57.5 cms long!


----------



## sequeena

LittleGriffin said:


> Summer got weighed today ...
> 
> She is 5 weeks and 4 days old and weighs 12 pound!
> 
> She is also 57.5 cms long!

Wow!! I'm getting Thomas weighed on thr 20th (hopefully HV will come out before though) so he'll be 6 weeks and I'll be expecting him to be around the 9lb mark, possibly 10lb. Go Summer!


----------



## heva510

Go summer ! Kaydon now weighs 11 7 at 11 wks old nearly double his birth weight x


----------



## Emmea12uk

LittleGriffin said:


> Summer got weighed today ...
> 
> She is 5 weeks and 4 days old and weighs 12 pound!
> 
> She is also 57.5 cms long!

Wow!!!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Really need to log on on a laptop and sort the signature out lol


----------



## SassyLou

Hi everyone, just a quick update, been for 12 week scan today and everything is good, baby wriggling away. I'd declined NT test but she did say it looked really thin and very good anyway! Obviously I'm still panicing as my scan with Archie was fine at 12 weeks, but keeping everything crossed!

Sorry I haven't been on here much recently or FB, my mum died the end of August. In her usual fashion she's gone out with a bang, made me the executor of a very unfair will which has been really stressful, plus have certain family members causing me problems. On a positive note, one of my half sisters who hasn't spoken to me for years (the one that was like a mother to me) has apologised many times for the way she has treated me, has seen through Daniel and his behaviour and has been really supportive. The amazing thing is that now we're speaking we now know how many lies my mother told to benefit Daniel!

Love to everyone, I do keep reading everyone's posts but just haven't found time to reply. Off to sleep now, which I do at every opportunity!

xxxx


----------



## SassyLou

Just before I go to bed a picture for you all xxx


----------



## sequeena

Oh sassy what a beautiful baby!! :D I am so sorry to hear about your mum's death :(


----------



## heyyady

Sarah- baby is beautiful!!! :hug: :flower: :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

Awww Sassy glad everything went well at the scan. :yipee: So lovely something good is happening for you and once again sorry about your Mum. Any boy/girl vibes? I still think girl :haha: and LOVING the new tickers. Fabulous. Happy 12 weeks when is the next scan? Lovely clear picture. 

Sorry haven't been in her much we've been on a mini holiday to Devon but we're back now. All doing great. Adélie still not taking a bottle but not the end of the world. Getting her jabs and weighed on Tuesday. Reckon she'll be about 11lb I think.


----------



## heva510

Aww sassy now ur making me broody :) sorry to hear about your mum 

Oh and me and hubby are back to ttc as we have decide we would like a bothe/sister for kaydon close in age :) 

Hope everyone else ok x


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi everyone, hope you are all well.

Sassy - Congrats! Lovely pic too!

Heva - We too are thinking if we want to start TTC again straight away so we can have a brother or sister for Summer who is close in age. We are undecided though as we went through a hard time with her being in SCUBU and the scare we had with her an i'm unsure if i could possibly go through all that again. I will keep you posted.

Heyyady - Your avatar says 'pregnant.' Is this where i say congratulations or have you just not changed it?

If anyone talks to Eve or the others on Facebook then please say hi from us!

Caroline, Jimmy and Summer. Xx


----------



## heva510

I understand how u feel LG cos even though we are ttc I am terrified as I have had 2 retained placentas now and had to have ops both times plus kaydon was in an incubator forfirstfew hrs but every pregnancy is different x x


----------



## heva510

Think i managed to change pic to one of kaydon lol


----------



## Emmea12uk

Beautiful picture. Congratulations. Sorry about your mum and the hassle you are getting. Not what you need.

Glad to see everyone is ok! Isobelle has another bad cold and is grumpy with it but ok otherwise. Finding it all a bit tough tbh, dealing with two. My son has transformed into a three year old monster


----------



## Pippin

Can't believe you guys are thinking about more babies already..... :haha: I think I'm done now but will miss being pregnant and maybe I'll be tempted for a third when both are in school. It is addictive this baby lark I must agree.

We have Adelie's jabs tomorrow and I have to take Sam with me as well and I'm dreading the wait in the doctors surgery. Hoping both of them don't kick off as the waiting room is so small. Not sure I fancy feeding there either, still a bit shy doing it in public, you'd think second baby would be easier. Also getting her weighed so we'll see what my 8 week bundle weighs tomorrow. I'm going for 11 1/2 pounds I think.

Emma hope Isobelle feels better soon. xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

How much did she weigh? Hope they didn't play you up.

I am ok with nip now, as long as I have my moby - thanks eve!

How is Sam taking to brotherhood?


----------



## Pippin

She weighed 5.19kg which is 11lb 7oz so bang on the 50th centile so I'm a very happy mummy I can say. Sam was a little chubster at this age and weighed a whole 2lb heavier so my dainty little girl is a dream. She's 8 weeks btw to put it in context. How much does Isobelle weigh now? I was lucky my MIL rang me in the morning and said she would come over so I only had to deal with Adelie there. I'm glad as she cried the moment we got there (I think she could feel I was tense) then screamed when she had her jabs like I've never heard before I was in tears practically (trying to hide them from the nurse) she screamed until I got her home until I got her on the boob. She must have swallowed a lot of air as the screaming started again a few hours later and didn't stop. I gave her some calpol and massaged her tummy in the end and she farted it all out. I was about to phone NHS direct as it was like something was killing her. Now I know how colic sufferers feel like :(

Sam is fine, he plays up occasionally and can be a bit of a bully sometimes towards me, Adelie and other children. I need to nip it in the bud quickly. I feel bad as I can't give him instant attention when I'm feeding but that won't last forever. I'm getting the hang of juggling and he's starting to understand Mummy has to be shared now, although Daddy is definitely favourite. How is Tom getting on with it all?


----------



## sequeena

Thomas weighs 10lbs 1oz!!

I have a sling now but it's a huggababy. I've not put it on yet but it looks lovely!

https://www.huggababy.co.uk/images/product/extralarge/_ASC2743c.jpg

Mine is green :)


----------



## Pippin

Cool sling Sequeena. Just a little warning, hope you don't mind me saying :hugs: just make sure when he's in it his head isn't too pushed forward towards his chest so it effects his breathing. I read an article once warning against them with very small babies. Now he weighs a healthy 10lb I'm sure he's fine but worth checking. He's catching up to Adelie already. :) xxx


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey ladies just checking in :) Sounds like all the babies are growing wonderfully!!

Well its finally happened for us :) This was my second month on fertility meds and my blood test came back positive yesterday!!! I have another blood test monday but just for my own peace of mind i'm still testing every day and the lines are still getting darker :) I had horrible nasea the last 2 days but today it seems to be gone... just hungry lol i am 4 weeks 1 day and praying we finally have a successful pregnancy.


----------



## LittleGriffin

Congrats LUVMYSOILDER!!!!!!

Great weighs Pip and Squeena!

Summer was weighed on Tuesday so she was 7 weeks 3 days old and was 12 lb 14oz so she is slowing down a bit now! She is on the 91st centile.

Jimmy and i have decided to wait to try for a sibling for her until she is nearly 1.

She is such a lovely baby - at the moment she is happily playing by herself on her playmate and laughing to herself!!


----------



## SassyLou

Congratulations LMS

Great weights everyone, its lovely to hear how well everyone babies are doing.

We had a private reassurance scan today, everything was great, baby has lovely long legs!

xxx


----------



## heva510

Congrats lms x 

Glad scan was ok sassy x 

Hope everyone else is ok? 

Kaydon got second set of jabs tomoz I'm a cruel mummy and making his dad take him hv gig to weigh him tomoz as well x


----------



## Pippin

Congratulations LMS :yipee: so happy for you and sticky vibes coming your way :dust:

Sassy glad the scan went well did you get any more pictures? Are you finding out the sex at 20 weeks, I'm dying to know if my hunch is right :haha:

Heva I wish I could send my DH to do the jabs especially after the last lot but he's a work :( plus I don't think he'd trust himself to in case she cried like last time.

i 'think' we're getting into a routine another good night last night 7:30-4:00am then 4:15 - 7:00 :happydance: I can deal with that quite well as I always wake up then anyway for a pee hehehehehe.


----------



## heva510

My chunky monkey now weighs 12 14 :) x


----------



## heyyady

LMS- :thumbup::happydance:

Sassy- So we're having a basketball player??? :D

So glad to hear everyones LO are getting nice an chunky :haha:


----------



## Pippin

I just realised Adélie is two months old today!! Where has that time gone????? She's almost in size 3-6 clothes!


----------



## sequeena

Ah bless!

Thomas will be 2 months old on the 7th and he's still in tiny baby and newborn x


----------



## Pippin

I've just put the newborn stuff away, so sad as it's going so quickly. She's even fitting 3-6 stuff now. Growing like a weed!!! :haha:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Lol ..... Summer has been in 3-6 clothes for about 3 weeks now! She still fits in some 0-3 though which is good for the bank balance!!

Its her injections tomorrow so I'm anxious.

Xx


----------



## sequeena

Thomas had his yesterday oh he wasn't happy :(


----------



## LittleGriffin

Summer slept through the night for the first time last night!
She went to bed at 10pm and woke up at 7:50am!!


----------



## Pippin

That's fab LG :happydance: 

Adelie goes to bed at 7:30pm wakes at 3:30am for a feed, back to her crib by 4am then wakes at 7am when I get up for Sam, feeds then sleep again until 9 which is great as I get to spend quality time with him too. She is dream baby really compared to how Sam was (would have to settle him a number of times), feel very lucky.


----------



## LittleGriffin

Thats great Pip!

Summer had had her injections .... was a bit hot and grumpy earlier so has had some Calpol and seems to be feeling a bit better as she is playing on her playmate quite happily now. xx


----------



## Pippin

Calpol works wonders does' it hehehe.

Sassy how is the pregnancy going. I've been thinking of you lots recently. :hug:


----------



## heva510

Hi all quick update from me got bfp 10 days ago 2 days ago started bleeding and has increased to very heavy flow with clots and bfp slowly faded,me and hubby are devasted , we can't ttc again as my smear test came back abnormal so have to have colposcopy and wait to see if I Need more treatment x

Hope everyone else ok x


----------



## sequeena

Oh hun I'm so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Oh honey, i'm so sorry. Xx


----------



## heyyady

Heava <3 :hug:


----------



## Pippin

Oh Heva I am so sorry :hug: I didn't know you were trying even. I had a colcoscopy before so if you have any questions fire away. Doesn't always mean the worst so keep positive.


----------



## heva510

Thank you everyone just been confirmed at hospital we lost baby :( feel complete crap x


----------



## Pippin

Massive :hugs: Heva :(


----------



## SassyLou

Heva, big hugs, I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## SassyLou

Been for private scan today, everything was good, he showed us everything, heart, kidneys, brain, even her little toes xxxxx


----------



## orangeapple

I would love to join!
We lost our first baby at 5 week in July.
I am now 5-6 weeks pregnant (approx.) - going for the first scan tomorrow - excited but also very worried ~~
But I've been having very strong morning (actually ALL day) sickness for 3 weeks now so I am hoping that this pregnancy will be a healthy one. * I didn't have any morning sickness last time*
Any of you also feeling extremely sick and can't wait till 1st tri is over?? I can't breath through my nose now because any kind of cooked food or BO smell makes me sick. I am hungry but just the imagination of food makes me whoozy =S Hope all this will pay off and we'll have a healthy baby soon ~~
Wish all of you ladies a very healthy and happy pregnancy!


----------



## sequeena

Oh my god sassy a little girl congratulations!!! We are all so happy for you and Rob, especially little Archie x this must be a very difficult week for you :hugs:

welcome orange!!


----------



## SassyLou

Thanks Sequeena, it has been really difficult as I'm almost at the same gestation I was when we found out Archie had died. Although this little one has always moved with much stronger movement than Archie did. When I went to the midwife on Tuesday she had a student with her, it took her a while to find the heartbeat and I must admit I felt physically sick!

Loads of love xxx


----------



## sequeena

SassyLou said:


> Thanks Sequeena, it has been really difficult as I'm almost at the same gestation I was when we found out Archie had died. Although this little one has always moved with much stronger movement than Archie did. When I went to the midwife on Tuesday she had a student with her, it took her a while to find the heartbeat and I must admit I felt physically sick!
> 
> Loads of love xxx

Oh hun I can imagine!! My midwife couldn't even find the HB at 16 weeks though :lol: Once this week is over I'm sure you'll feel a lot better.

Aw a little girl :cloud9: bet that was a shock!!

AFM Thomas will be 11 weeks on Sunday. Where has my little newborn gone?? Well he's not gone far considering he still fits newborn clothes :rofl:

My PND is getting worse :( I now have (along with my HV); a social worker for support (they have no worries about Thomas), my doctor who wants to see me every couple of weeks, an early days advisor and a PND nurse who runs a PND group. I'm also due for counselling with action for children soon.

Thomas is having an operation in a few weeks to remove his extra thumb. We also found out he needs surgery on his right ear too as it didn't develop properly. He'll be in and out of hospital as he grows up because his normal right thumb isn't connected to his hand properly and he may need an operation on that.

Monkey man today (2 month photos)
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/296971_2595294766824_1388356992_2988404_275433706_n.jpg

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/313005_2595109482192_1388356992_2988264_780718559_n.jpg


----------



## LittleGriffin

Congrats Sassy!
I understand your feeling scared as the same gestation comes around but we will all be praying for you!


Summer is 11 weeks old today and she is doing fantastic. She has been STTN for many weeks now and is great with her food. She is growing like a weed and is deffo in 3-6 months clothes now!!
She is doing her swimming lessons every Saturday and loves the underwater swimming part!

We have just found out Jimmy's brother and his wife are expecting so she will have a playmate quite close in age so that will be lovely for her!

Hope everyone is ok. Xx


----------



## heva510

Aww congrats on little girl sassy hope everyone else ok x


----------



## SassyLou

*Sequeena* If she hadn't found the hearbeat she'd have had to send me to hospital cos I couldn't have gone home!

It was a bit of a shock when we found out it was a girl, Rob cried.

I can't believe that all these babies are growing so quickly, 11 weeks on Sunday (today!!) its unbelievable!

I'm sorry the PND is getting worse, is the PND nurse a psychiatric nurse, if not ask to be referred to the mental health services in your area. Are you on medication? Push for the counselling to begin sooner rather than later.

I hope Thomas's operations go well, bless him and you of course.

The photos are gorgeous.


*LG* Thanks LG, can't believe she's sleeping through, bless her, George didn't sleep properly till he went to school!

We used to take the boys to baby swimming (at Chapeltown) they loved it.


*Heva* How are you feeling??

Thank you xxx

We think we've decided on a name for our little girl, she'll be called Eilish. All the names we'd come up with were derivatives of Elizabeth, which was Rob's grans name. She was a spiritualist think she was sending us subliminal messages. Anyway Eilish is the Irish form of Elizabeth.


----------



## Pippin

*Sassy I was right a girl  ..... Yipee  Archie sent you the perfect gift!!!!!!!!!! Just posted in your message page, I should have come here first 

Sooooo glad all is well. I don't come on here much now as ! hate the new interface. I think it's messy and badly designed. So sorry I am late. Do you have pictures???? When are you announcing on FB?*


----------



## SassyLou

I don't know about announcing on FB, don't feel ready for that at all yet. The pictures from friday aren't very good they're quite literally potty shots lol!

We've organised a package of scans with the place we've been using so I'm sure they'll help reassure us. We have another one of the 4th of November, then the NHS one on the 23rd. A private anomoly scan at 22ish weeks, a private 3D/4D scan around 26 weeks and a private scan around 34/35 weeks.


----------



## sequeena

When do you think you will announce it sassy? X

Do you have a journal on here? 

Feel like a div for asking this but when are you due? X


----------



## Pippin

Sent you FB message, but LOVE the name. Totally understand about not announcing it yet but are you showing? How are the boys about having a little sister?


----------



## Pippin

Oh and I wanna see a potty shot lol


----------



## SassyLou

Potty shots just for Aimee lol



And a bump picture from Wednesday night!!! Not a very good one I'm afraid, Rob was poorly in bed and the best mirror to take a picture in is in our bedroom.


----------



## Pippin

:wohoo: Woohoooo definitely a girl and definitely a bump there hun! Get in!!! :happydance: Thank you for sharing it's soooooo exciting and I'm so happy for you. I miss my bump so much but love having Adélie here of course too :haha: People must be guessing surely!?


----------



## SassyLou

I definitely can't hide it, haven't been able to for a while now! But still not ready for FB yet xxx


----------



## SassyLou

Sequeena, don't know when I'll announce it. Rob thinks when she's 21!!!!

Its pronounced Eye-Lish 

I'm due 3rd April, but hoping before as George was 9lb 13 1/2 oz, and I don't want to do that again!

xxxx


----------



## Pippin

She's a girl hun she'll be smaller hehehehe (Adélie was) might be worth telling the mw he was a big baby as they can sometimes induce you earlier. Didn't think you'd be able to hide it lol, looks a fabulous shape already.


----------



## SassyLou

Yes they know, TBH G's labour was really easy, but the actual birth was much more painful than Harry's!

I've had to go to midwife's two weeks running and got to go again on Tues as each time I've had 1+ of glucose, so I'm sure they'll follow that up. I've had it every time and had GTT each time which has come back clear, according to goole (I know never google) 1 in 6 women will show glucose and not be diabetic. I suppose this may make them induce early.

xxx


----------



## Pippin

As long as they look after you that's all that matters. I take it you have to go for the gtt again this time. I did it too because of my BMI. I've started weight watchers though on that front and already lost 9lb so I've got motivation to carry on now. Really pleased with myself although I think breastfeeding is helping to be honest.

I google everything it's hard not to. :hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

They said they'd check it this week and would then do blood test if that came back high they would send me for GTT. They mentioned it anyway because of my mother having late onset diabetes, basically told them if I wasn't showing symptoms I wasn't having it done based on my mothers history! But typical me has bloody symptoms then! I had it done with H, but because it never went higher than 1+ with G and the midwife knew my history she didn't bother. But obviously we're in a different area and its almost 11 years since I had G!

xxx


----------



## Pippin

I always think it's best to get checked though even if there is a light hint of glucose, even if it does mean an extra day off getting it done. Hope you don't get it though, GD is a pain just ask Emma!

Anyway I'm off to bed, speak to you all soon. Lots of love. xxxx


----------



## SassyLou

Night Aimee xxx


----------



## LittleGriffin

Loving the pics Sassy!

Love the cat in the background - Tail all high like he is posing!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey ladies just checking in! 

Sorry about your loss Heva :(

Congrats on the little girl Sassy how exciting!!

Looks like everyones babies are growing perfectly!!

As for me, I will be 8 weeks on thursday and we feel so blessed to finally make it passed 5 weeks! Had first scan last monday and saw babies little heart fluttering away! It was the most perfect thing i have ever seen and my husband was sooo excited to see his little peanut growing healthy!


----------



## heva510

Thanks love my soldier 

Great news about scan x x


----------



## sequeena

Yay luvmysoldier congrats!

Thomas is a chunky 12lbs 3oz :D


----------



## heyyady

Sassy- I'm sat here crying like a little girl, I'm SOOOO happy for you! :pink::cloud9::happydance:
LOVE LOVE LOVE your bump! 

Luv- goodnews! :thumbup: Congrats!

Sequeena- :hugs: 

Thomas is GORGEOUS 

Girlies are good- they are in the 80th percentile for height and weight for 6 months :happydance: they are BLOWING the growth curve out of the water, choosing instead of following the nice expected curve to SHOOT STRAIGHT UP THROUGH THE MIDDLE :dohh::haha:


----------



## LittleGriffin

Fantastic Luvmysoilder!!

Its great our babes are doing so well.

Summer is still doing fantastic - 2nd round of injections next week (Thursday) and she gets weighed on Wednesday so i will keep you all posted.

As for me ..... i have hurt my knee ligament running so am limping about with a support on it! I knew nothing good could ever come of exercise!!!!


----------



## Pippin

Congrats LMS :yipee: 

Adelie had her injections yesterday. Not quite so much crying as the 8 weeks. She ways a healthy 12lb 14oz bang on 50th centile :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Yay Adelie!

Thomas has his second injections on November 1st. Not looking forward to it :(


----------



## Pippin

She was slightly better this time. The first time she screamed like nothing I heard, got home and stopped then carried on later for hours. Saying that though she screamed a lot today so I think it's a delayed reaction. We were in a restaurant too and had to leave :( I have to admit she's a bit of a wimp, Sam was/is much more brave over everything. Hope she toughens up to be honest lol she'll have to having a big brother :dohh:


----------



## heyyady

How is everyone doing? Girlies are just fine- HUGE, 3 teeth between them :)


----------



## heyyady




----------



## Barbiebaby

Ahhhh gorgeous girlies. x


----------



## sequeena

Ah so cute!!

Thomas is 15 weeks old today :)

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/308654_2724929647615_1388356992_3074645_1652906407_n.jpg


----------



## heyyady

:cloud9: He's getting so big!


----------



## heva510

Hi all how is everyone x we are now on hold with ttc as colposcopy revealed severe pre cancerous cells inside my cervix so we are waiting to get hospital appointment to have leep treatment :( I'm absolutely terrified and yes I googled pregnancy after leep and everything saying chances are not to great :( x


----------



## sequeena

Oh hun you poor thing :hugs: just focus on getting better ok TTC can be thought about later on xxx

Thomas had his operation on Tuesday and he did really well :) He is now polydactyly free and he's wearing a splint that will stay on for 3 months (until med February)

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/390779_2763946783019_1388356992_3089336_1629141307_n.jpg

Sorry about his grotty eye as soon as it's clean it's dirty again.


----------



## SassyLou

heva510 said:


> Hi all how is everyone x we are now on hold with ttc as colposcopy revealed severe pre cancerous cells inside my cervix so we are waiting to get hospital appointment to have leep treatment :( I'm absolutely terrified and yes I googled pregnancy after leep and everything saying chances are not to great :( x

I had LLETZ which from what I've read is the same as LEEP in 1997 and I got pregnant with Harry in 1998 and George in 2001. You can always ask anything you want :hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

Well I posted the other day, well I thought I did and its not there.

LMS Congratulations :happydance:

Can't believe how everyones babies are growing. So pleased Thomas is doing well.

Our scan picture from Wed (21+1)


----------



## sequeena

Oh that picture is precious :cloud9:


----------



## heva510

Thanks sassy x more terrified ATM than anything x 
Fantastic scan pic x

Squeena glad little man had op and all ok x


----------



## heva510

Is what u had a loop with electric currents to burn away cells x


----------



## SassyLou

It is, it was a really large area, the consultant at the time advised I had it done asleep. But I've known a few people have it done awake and it was fine.


----------



## heyyady

Heava- :hug:

Sassy- LOVE the picture- and that you've made the announcement on FB! :cloud9: This is a picture of my sister's baby at 17 weeks- I knew his legs were hella long, but after seeing a picture of your little princess I think my nephew may be born 7 feet tall!!! :rofl:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

heva510 said:


> Hi all how is everyone x we are now on hold with ttc as colposcopy revealed severe pre cancerous cells inside my cervix so we are waiting to get hospital appointment to have leep treatment :( I'm absolutely terrified and yes I googled pregnancy after leep and everything saying chances are not to great :( x

I had a leep done in 2008 and i am 13 weeks pregnant today. I was always told the leep won't cause issues ttc but it can around 16 to 20 weeks along can cause you to have an incompetent cervix but even that is rare. My Dr's are monitoring me by doing an ultrasound at 16 and 20 weeks to measure cervical length and if im dilating at all i will get a stitch put in and should be good to go till my due date! Don't stress too much! I had the worst form of precancerous cells and i have had a normal pap since the procedure!


As i said above i am 13 weeks pregnant today :) I never thought we'd be so lucky! I had my NT test ultrasound today and here is a pic of our precious baby!!

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/tinkkc_777/381656_10150412371554396_509419395_8159741_76705739_n.jpg


----------



## heva510

Lms thank u for sharing pic amazing so happy for you :)
And thank you for you words of reassurance x


----------



## SassyLou

LMS gorgeous ultrasound picture.

Heva, how are you doing???

We went for a private ultrasound yesterday (part of the package we bought) again everythings great, little lady is measuring slightly ahead of dates, I'm dreading another larger baby lol! Everything else is good, just had half an hour with Rob on the picket line!!! Half an hour was more than enough it was bloody freezing!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## heva510

I'm ok thanks sassy just had very sad day today x
Was kids granddads wifes funeral she was only 50 and died of a brain tumour x


----------



## Pippin

Hey ladies sorry I've been Mia. Xxx

Heva so sorry to hear your news :( I know women that have had it done too and all is fine after. I'll be thinking of you. 

LMS great scan picture hun wooohoooo glad all is going well. 

Sassy I love seeing her pictures. Keep them coming and bet you're looking forward to the 3d one :happydance:

Asu- we're good Adélie has been poorly with a cold and cough but on the mends now. She's had all her jabs for now and weighs a lovely 14lb bang on 50th centile. She just such a delight even with slight sleep regression.


----------



## sequeena

I'm glad Adélie is feeling better xx

You've hit sleep regression too? Yuck. Though Thomas gave me a good night last night and slept... wait for it... 12-2 then 3-12pm!!!

He's still growing, he's on 25th centile and weighed 13lb 13oz on Tuesday. He gained 11oz in a week :lol:

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/393493_2809727887518_1388356992_3107514_1022355172_n.jpg


----------



## heyyady

Merry Christmas to ALL out babies- Angels, Rainbows and awaiting Rainbows <3 Love you guys!


----------



## sequeena

Yes, merry Christmas. I hope we've all had a lovely day!

Thomas is 20 weeks today too!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Merry Christmas ladies!! Everything is going great with us and baby... we find out our gender on tuesday at a private scan! I am 16 weeks and 5 days today :)


----------



## sequeena

Great news luvmysoldier!


----------



## heva510

Just wantedto say qa happy new yr to all u lovely ladies on here that have really helped us though 2011 x x


----------



## SassyLou

36+2 bump, check out those bad ass stretch marks on the side view :growlmad:


----------



## sequeena

OMG sassy look at you!!! Amazing!!!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Aww Sassy you look great!!! Your almost there! I'm am just a little ways behind you!!

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/tinkkc_777/417155_10150649286094396_509419395_8934648_414071794_n.jpg Today at 28 wks 1 day :)


----------



## SassyLou

Gorgeous picture LMS, so pleased everything is going well xxx


----------



## sequeena

You both look so lovely! Do any of the other girls still come here? xx

This is Thomas now, 7 months old :)

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/424487_3592213449168_1388356992_3444196_392157229_n.jpg


----------



## SassyLou

I don't know Sequeena, I just check in my subscribed threads. 

Thomas is gorgeous xxx


----------



## heyyady

:hi: I keep an eye out for it on my subscribed threads-
Thomas is so cute!!!
Sassy- Hi, Mama! How much time now?
LMS- Looking good :D
The girls will be a year old come the 10th :shock: Not ready for my babies to be that old! :cry:
Rochelle

Charlotte


----------



## Embo78

Awe I have such find memories of this thread.

It's so good to see bumps in here still :)

I'm currently almost half way to meeting my rainbow! Still can't quite believe it!!


----------



## sequeena

I can't believe they're almost 1!! No flipping way!!!

Embo :hugs: I am loving that you all have rainbow bumps now. :cloud9:


----------



## heva510

wow embo congrats 
great bumps lms and sassy 

we ate stsrting over again lol had scan wes and saw little bean wiv v strong hb we are 7 wks now due on 1st nov x


----------



## Embo78

Thanks sequeena :)

Congrats heva! That's great news :)


----------



## sequeena

Yay Heva!! :D


----------



## heyyady

I've been thinking about you ladies all day :cloud9: How are all our pregnant mamas doing? LMS, you must be pretty close now? Embo, have you reached V day yet? (I can't remember at the moment how far along you are, sorry :blush: ) Heava, how's the MS going? Better I hope? Were'n you having another scan soon? Anyone else :winkwink: I think some of these older rainbow babies may be begging for a new baby brother or sister!!!

HUGE congrats to Sassy Lou on our newest Rainbow!


Here's a picture grouping from the girls' first birthday last weekend!


Love you all!!


----------



## heva510

Hiya heyyady morning sickness back :( mostly at nite I'm 12 wks tomoz and scan is a wk tomoz x hope everyone else ok x x and yay to sassy on safe arrival of her little lady x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Omg! This thread is still here! Just checked on to b&b for the first time in like 6 months!!

Congratulations sassy & heva! I can't believe there are bumps in here too! Congratulations ladies!

Happy first birthday to the girls. How can it be a year already? My baby screeches at me in rage if I take something off her and walks the length of my sofa. She isnt a baby any more:sob: 

Wish I was in here with a bump again


----------



## Embo78

Wow! Love the piccy of the girls hey :)

V day on Wednesday. I still can't quite believe it :cloud9:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Wow embo too!! Hi!! How are you?


----------



## sequeena

Hello lovely ladies look at us all!! Thomas mastered sitting up yesterday and has cut his first tooth. The second one isn't far behind!!

Very happy to hear about our latest rainbow arrival. She's a beauty and a wonderful weight (9lbs 6oz I think).


----------



## heyyady

Oh wow- I hadn't heard the weight- That's a good sized baby! Seems so odd to me now when people talk about large babies, what with after me having my dinky little 4 pounders! :lol:


----------



## SassyLou

Yes she was 9lb 6oz, no stitches just a couple of grazes.

She's so sweet and so well behaved (for now)! She had a feed at 1.30am and then slept till 7.30am this morning! I'm sure it won't last though! She took to breastfeeding like a little trouper!

Eilish Louise x


----------



## sequeena

you had a combined 8lb weight though which is very good :D


----------



## heyyady

Sassy she is so beautiful :cloud9: Glad she's letting you get some rest to recoup for now :winkwink: How long were you in labor? How are the boys with her (The look just over the moon in the pictures!)


----------



## heyyady

And, forgive the American please- how do you pronounce her first name? Ay Lish? EH Lish?


----------



## Embo78

Hey Emmea :wave:

Yay for Thomas getting his teeth through :)

Sassy, she is absolutely GORGEOUS! Little pudding :) :)


----------



## sequeena

Beautiful :cloud9:

My cousin is in labour with her rainbow daughter (her first died 5 years ago). She should be here anytime now, got 'the text' this morning :happydance:


----------



## SassyLou

Her name is pronounced Eye-Lish, its gaelic for Elizabeth and means God's promise.

Will post about birth later if thats ok?!


----------



## heva510

A quick update we had scan today I'm a wk further than we thought so 14 wks scan was amazing and everything was perfect so happy x x hope everyone else ok x


----------



## Embo78

That's great news heva :)


----------



## heva510

How are u doin embo yay for passing v day bet that's a relief for u x x


----------



## Embo78

Thanks heva. It's such a relief to be past v day :)
I'm doing ok but I have really bad SPD so that's getting me down a bit


----------



## heva510

Oh it's horrible isn't it I had it with kaydon so expect it this time round x just noticed u live just down rd from me lol I'm not far from Manchester x


----------



## Embo78

Oh yes, my mum and dads best friends live in Derbyshire. I used to love going to see them. They had a huge house with loads of land and animals. I saw lambs being born one year :)

I hope the SPD doesn't get you too early. I got it at 12 weeks with Oli so I've done quite well this time!!


----------



## sequeena

I'm glad everything went well heva! Time to update your sig :D

Embo :hugs: I have no idea how painful SPD is but I can imagine it :( how awful, will it just get worse now?

I'm hoping to do the journey again ladies. Hoping for an early May :bfp:!


----------



## Embo78

Sequeena YAY :) you're ttc :yipee: :yipee:

Hopefully physio will help me with the SPD. Fxed :)


----------



## sequeena

:dance:

fx'd! Here they don't do much to help, my friend is due in June and has it. They didn't give her a belt thing either.


----------



## heva510

hi everyone just a quick hello hope everyone is ok we had 20 wk scan today we are team pink yay :) got to have scan at 34 weeks as i have low laying placenta so hoping this moves hope everyone else ok? x


----------



## sequeena

oooh yay a girl!! Can't believe you're 20 weeks already! Good luck for the 34 week scan really hope the placenta moves by then!

Everything is fine here :thumbup: T has his eye appointment on the 28th of this month then back to the surgeon on the 13th of July to discuss surgery for this thumb :dohh: still no :bfp: for me but I am not surprised!


----------



## heyyady

:happydance::cloud9::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## SassyLou

OMG only just seen all this.

Congratulations Sequeena xxx

A little girl Heather how wonderful xxx

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Embo78

So im only a day away from my due date and have spent the last three nights catching up on what I missed after my losses.

I hate it that I had to leave this special little group after losing two of my angels. It's the best group I ever joined. Everyone supported each other through the good times and bad and didn't leave anyone out. I've never found a group like it :)

Anyway I got to read about all your labours and little one's early days and soon I'll be posting a piccy of my rainbow. Three long years of ttc and three precious angels later.

I don't suppose everybody is subscribed to this thread any more but if you are, I love y'all lots!!!


----------



## sequeena

Ah embo I'm still here. You're the last to join us and I can't wait :cloud9:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks hun! I feel like I've come full circle :) :)


----------



## sequeena

You definitely have xx just think your boy will be a similar age to T next year. Bet that's a bit odd lol!!


----------



## SassyLou

I'm still here xxx

Can't wait to here you news Embo, noticed on FB that your attempts at eviction aren't working, hopefully he'll be here soon 

xxx


----------



## heva510

don't know.if anyone still uses this thread lol well looks like we.may be having.little.lady a bit earlier.will find.out.today my waters have been leaking.since sat nite and she's not growing as well as she should be seeing consultant later today been a very worrying week so far hope everyone else ok x


----------



## sequeena

:hugs: how far are you now hun? X


----------



## heva510

34 wks x


----------



## sequeena

heva510 said:


> 34 wks x

It's probs best for you to have her now then x with T I was only 15 weeks there was nothing they could do at that point x good luck I'm sure everything will be fine :D


----------



## Embo78

Good luck heva :)


----------



## heva510

we now have plan in place off consultant I'm on antibiotics for next 10days temp twice a day blood twice a week and scan in 2 wks then inducing me at 37 wks if in mean time she stays put x


----------



## sequeena

heva510 said:


> we now have plan in place off consultant I'm on antibiotics for next 10days temp twice a day blood twice a week and scan in 2 wks then inducing me at 37 wks if in mean time she stays put x

Good luck, getting to 37 weeks would be a massive achievement xx


----------



## SassyLou

Hope you manage to make it to 37 weeks Heva, lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## heva510

just to update inducing.me on 8th Oct so only ten days til we meet little lady x hope everyone well x


----------



## SassyLou

Heva, I bet you're pleased you've got an induction date, not long now, I bet you can't wait xxx


----------



## Embo78

Not long heva :thumbup:


----------

